# **August 2020 Lucky Testers: 49 Testers - 16 BFPs**



## kksy9b

Hi all! I know the July thread is still really active but I also know a lot of ladies already have their August test dates so wanted to go ahead and start a thread for next month!

Let me know when you're testing and I'll get you added!

August 2020

*2nd*
PerthLady91
Bump288 :witch:

*3rd*
Alligator :witch:

*4th*
elencor :angel:
amaibee :bfp:

*5th *
drudai :witch:

*6th*
Lightning7

*7th*
Jft1 :bfp:
Vicbrenan
Impatient27 :witch:

*8th*
Jessylou4 :angel:
Lottielouf
Rebaby :witch:

*10th*
monroea :witch:
ArielMozingo

*13th*
tropicsgirl :witch:
doggylover :bfp:

*16th*
MrsKatie :bfp:
Nixnax :bfp:

*17th*
aymz1983 :witch:
KatVM :witch:
KitteyKat2010 :bfp:

*18th* 
kksy9b :witch:
Bre1990
Reiko_ctu :angel:

*21st*
JJB2

*22nd*
mommy2twokj :bfp:

*23rd*
Stargirl1993 :bfp:
Samiam03 :bfp:

*24th*
xMissxZoiex :witch:
Suggerhoney :witch:
Bump288 :angel:

*25th*
Deethehippy :witch:
autumnal :bfp:

*26th*
LuvallmyH :angel:

*27th*
Hevalouaddict :witch:
Becca_89 :bfp:

*29th*
Mummafrog

*29th*
DuckyBlue :witch:

*30th*
PinkCupcakes
topazicatzbet

*Unknown*
salamander91 :witch:
Danizzychar
tbfromlv
Pnutsprincess
Cewsbaby
3 girlies :witch:
topazicatzbet :witch:
Kimmi82 :witch:​


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck everyone ::dust:


----------



## doggylover

I’ll join in, but no idea when or even if I’ll be testing in august. I’m currently on CD39 and still no positive opk despite some very dark. Really wishing for AF to arrive ad a new cycle to start.


----------



## kksy9b

@doggylover ugh, that must be so frustrating! Are your cycles usually irregular or is this abnormal for you?


----------



## doggylover

kksy9b said:


> @doggylover ugh, that must be so frustrating! Are your cycles usually irregular or is this abnormal for you?

they used to be very irregular, have been all my life. Since they came back in March (I currently breastfeed so they stayed away for 17 months after birth!) They were perfectly regular which was amazing! Obviously that went to hell the first month of ttc! 
When are you expecting to ovulate?


----------



## drudai

August 5th for me, if I hold out. :-=


----------



## MrsKatie

May I please have August 16? Thanks and good luck everyone!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## Jessylou4

Thankyou for starting this 
Fingers crossed for everyone.
I’ll be testing on the 8th August after 2 chemical pregnancies in a row


----------



## Bevziibubble

Jessylou4 said:


> Thankyou for starting this
> Fingers crossed for everyone.
> I’ll be testing on the 8th August after 2 chemical pregnancies in a row

I'm so sorry you've had two chemicals in a row :(:hugs:

Good luck for testing :dust:


----------



## Lottielouf

Can I join please?

I was expecting another cycle with no O but I’ve just had a positive OPK :dance:

So I should be testing on the 8th August


----------



## Lottielouf

Jessylou4 said:


> Thankyou for starting this
> Fingers crossed for everyone.
> I’ll be testing on the 8th August after 2 chemical pregnancies in a row

Sorry to hear this, fingers crossed this is your month!xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lottielouf said:


> Can I join please?
> 
> I was expecting another cycle with no O but I’ve just had a positive OPK :dance:
> 
> So I should be testing on the 8th August


Good luck :)


----------



## kksy9b

@doggylover of course that would happen right as you go to start trying!! I really hope things settle down for you soon. Post breastfeeding hormones are no joke! I'm only on like CD5 or something like that so I still have about a week and a half to ovulation. My parents are in town this weekend though and I have a home organizing project to do this week so I think the time will fly by!

@Jessylou4 I'm so sorry for your chemicals :hugs: praying this month brings you your forever baby

I should have everyone updated! Hope you ladies are all having a great weekend so far!! Where is everyone in their cycles?


----------



## drudai

1DPO :coffee: lol


----------



## kksy9b

@drudai wahoo!! I swear that week 3 of a cycle is the best one! No AF, no worried about timing ovulation with sex...and still not to the symptom spotting/testing frenzy....you just get to sit back and let everything happen! Hoping so much you see a BFP in a couple weeks!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## Nixnax

Yay a new month. Can you please put me down for 16th

Good luck to everyone :dust:


----------



## salamander91

Hi everyone :) I'm cd69 today and not even sure if I've ovulated yet ](*,) so no date for me lol but I'll be here for sure constantly taking opks and hpts :lol:


----------



## kksy9b

@Nixnax We can be cycle buddies again this cycle and hopefully will end with both of us getting BFPs!

@salamander91 so frustrating!! I hope you either ovulate soon or AF starts so you can kickstart a new (hopefully shorter!) cycle! Do you usually have irregular periods?


----------



## Cewsbaby

The witch got me today. Didn't think I was after 10DPO so not shocked at all. Just happy it hit a week early to be honest. If I ovulate on time I should be in my 2WW the first weekend on August. Fingers crossed we catch it now since we will be moving soon.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry AF arrived :(


----------



## doggylover

Cewsbaby said:


> The witch got me today. Didn't think I was after 10DPO so not shocked at all. Just happy it hit a week early to be honest. If I ovulate on time I should be in my 2WW the first weekend on August. Fingers crossed we catch it now since we will be moving soon.

Sorry about AF, but great that you don’t have too long a wait to get back in to the 2ww again. Fingers crossed next cycle is it.


----------



## salamander91

kksy9b said:


> @Nixnax We can be cycle buddies again this cycle and hopefully will end with both of us getting BFPs!
> 
> @salamander91 so frustrating!! I hope you either ovulate soon or AF starts so you can kickstart a new (hopefully shorter!) cycle! Do you usually have irregular periods?

Thanks :) no my cycles used to be about 32-4 days long but since I had a miscarriage in jan they've been super long. This is actually only my second cycle since jan ](*,)


----------



## salamander91

Sorry the witch got you cewsbaby :hugs:


----------



## doggylover

So sorry to hear about your loss, @salamander91


----------



## salamander91

doggylover said:


> So sorry to hear about your loss, @salamander91

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## elencor

Hi! I'm new here, this is my first month trying. Because of our jobs we just "tried" once around ovulation date, but anyway I'll be testing starting August 4th. So exciting to finally be here!


----------



## Bevziibubble

elencor said:


> Hi! I'm new here, this is my first month trying. Because of our jobs we just "tried" once around ovulation date, but anyway I'll be testing starting August 4th. So exciting to finally be here!

Welcome and good luck! :)


----------



## 3 girlies

Can I join? Currently 5dpo but I test daily as I'm crazy but obviously it's pointless until august :rofl:


----------



## Danizzychar

Just popping in from July currently CD 49 and had a positive opk so I think am 1dpo.. Unsure when I will be testing.. I good look everyone


----------



## Lottielouf

1dpo here and I need to really try and stay as busy as possible so I’m not a symptom spotting crazy person for the next 2 weeks :shy:


----------



## ChibiLena

I'll not be testing again until September but all the best of luck ladies!!!


----------



## elencor

Bevziibubble said:


> Welcome and good luck!

Thank you so much! Good luck to you all! 



Lottielouf said:


> 1dpo here and I need to really try and stay as busy as possible so I’m not a symptom spotting crazy person for the next 2 weeks

Please tell me how to do that I'm there with you 1dpo and already crazy


----------



## doggylover

Great to see some people have ov already, let’s get ready to symptom spot and countdown to testing with you!!


----------



## Lottielouf

elencor said:


> Thank you so much! Good luck to you all!
> 
> 
> Please tell me how to do that I'm there with you 1dpo and already crazy

 I lied I’m totally going to symptom spot because I am crazy and there is no other way to be :headspin: 

I’ll try and keep calm til 5dpo :haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

It's hard not to symptom spot! :haha:


----------



## drudai

:headspin:
Trying to get out of my gloom and doom. I thought if I didn't have a sudden huge temp increase it was anovulatory, but maybe not. Trying to just enjoy the ride.

I splurged for FF premium, just so I could look at other ladies charts, and I'm feeling a little bit better. I also went back and read my TTC journal with ds2 and wow, I never realized DH and I only dtd once that cycle!


----------



## doggylover

drudai said:


> :headspin:
> Trying to get out of my gloom and doom. I thought if I didn't have a sudden huge temp increase it was anovulatory, but maybe not. Trying to just enjoy the ride.
> 
> I splurged for FF premium, just so I could look at other ladies charts, and I'm feeling a little bit better. I also went back and read my TTC journal with ds2 and wow, I never realized DH and I only dtd once that cycle!

That’s cool to have a journal to go back to! 

with my son, he was a one hit wonder when we weren’t even NTNP, we were just NP! Couldn’t believe it as it took so long with the girls. Sometimes they just sneak in :haha:


----------



## drudai

@doggylover DS1 was the same! I had Mirena removed for DS2 and I think it really affected my cycles for a few months. 
A
yes, I love my journals except usually shoot myself in the foot with them. I like to keep my posts short & to the point for others, but then wish I had more detail for myself. #-o

Uploading my chart, see how my temp has not fluctuated much in pre-O to now. I didn't get my thermometer til 17th and had a rough start temping. I've discarded yesterday morning, the house was freezing and I slept without covers.

Looking at other charts, I've seen it's normally to not get big temp shifts until 6dpo sometimes.


----------



## doggylover

drudai said:


> @doggylover DS1 was the same! I had Mirena removed for DS2 and I think it really affected my cycles for a few months.
> A
> yes, I love my journals except usually shoot myself in the foot with them. I like to keep my posts short & to the point for others, but then wish I had more detail for myself. #-o
> 
> Uploading my chart, see how my temp has not fluctuated much in pre-O to now. I didn't get my thermometer til 17th and had a rough start temping. I've discarded yesterday morning, the house was freezing and I slept without covers.
> 
> Looking at other charts, I've seen it's normally to not get big temp shifts until 6dpo sometimes.
> 
> View attachment 1085267

I haven’t charted since dd1, so that’s 8 years ago so I don’t have a clue about any of it any more! Hopefully you don’t need to worry next cycle, but if you do I guess it will be easier to see your trends with more data available for the whole cycle.


----------



## Stargirl1993

Hello please can I join? I don’t have a testing date yet . But I know af will come in the next few days! Hoping to be back to 24-25 day cycles x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## Alligator

Hi ladies! Popping in from July as I’ll be testing early August, probably August 3 which is 10dpo. That’s the goal to make it that far anyway hahah!


----------



## PerthLady91

Just posting so I can follow the thread. I’m 10dpo but AF due on 2nd August so I will likely be testing constantly until it arrives haha


----------



## drudai

My temp is rising!! :dance: Feeling so much better about this cycle.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay! :)


----------



## Alligator

Great news @drudai!! Hopefully it keeps rising. My temp is up at 4/5dpo so I’m happy with that!


----------



## Danizzychar

Am 2/3 dpo but very unsure as am still getting positive opk.. Am but my cervix has gone from very high to more normal so I hope I have ovulated.. Bit crampy today but that's about it :( x


----------



## Nixnax

CD6 today. I'll be temping for the first in years from tomorrow, just to confirm ovulation. I don't have the patience to do it all month. 

We plan to AI on different days this month. When the opk turns positive, we'll AI everyday until my temp rises. Last month we did it up until the positive opk, I ended up having 2 days of positives and ovulate 2 days after last AI. So we missed it.

Good luck to all :dust:


----------



## drudai

Fiddling with temps on FF. If I replace my crap Sun morning temp with a reasonable one it confirms O to cd20 which really sucks because we last BD cd18 and then DH made himself sick on tomatoes. :roll:


----------



## doggylover

This is no doubt way tmi, but I have been getting small (as in tiny) amounts of EWCM on and off since 10th July. I had some today so I opk but it was negative again. 

is it possible that for some reason this cycle my body keeps trying to ovulate, hence some EWCM and some dark opks, but just isn’t getting there? Is that even a thing?


----------



## drudai

@doggylover I was just browsing thru charts on FF and came across several huge charts, with EWCM for days at a time, multiple times in cycle, but no confirmed O. If I find one I'll share.


----------



## drudai

Here's one:


----------



## doggylover

@drudai whoa thank you so much for showing me that, it’s so interesting to see such a long cycle, actually so similar to my own this month. So ov could happen yet, I’ll keep an eye out I guess! But I’m writing this cycle off, which I’ve come to terms with, but obviously still really sucks


----------



## tbfromlv

Hey ladies! I’ll have to catch up but I hope to be joining you over here. I’ve always had irregular cycles (I’ve gone up to 156 days in a cycle before..) but last cycle was a 32 day cycle so I’m hoping my body is coming around... so no date for testing I’m only CD 2.. fingers crossed for a normal-ish O date! And baby dust to all!


----------



## doggylover

tbfromlv said:


> Hey ladies! I’ll have to catch up but I hope to be joining you over here. I’ve always had irregular cycles (I’ve gone up to 156 days in a cycle before..) but last cycle was a 32 day cycle so I’m hoping my body is coming around... so no date for testing I’m only CD 2.. fingers crossed for a normal-ish O date! And baby dust to all!

156 days? That’s crazy long. Fingers crossed there is no more of that. I also have irregular cycles and it sucks.


----------



## Deethehippy

Hi everyone :hi:
AF just got me again. Could you add me for testing around the 25th please.
Good luck and tons of baby dust to us all :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Alligator

Hi @Deethehippy. I’m happy but also sad to see you here. Glad we’ll be following each other along another month!


----------



## Deethehippy

Alligator said:


> Hi @Deethehippy. I’m happy but also sad to see you here. Glad we’ll be following each other along another month!

Thank you and likewise Alligator..it's nice to share the journey with familiar ladies


----------



## Alligator

Deethehippy said:


> Thank you and likewise Alligator..it's nice to share the journey with familiar ladies :)

I agree! Feel like I’ve gotten to know you all and it’s nice to see those familiar faces. I hope AF is kind to you!


----------



## Deethehippy

Alligator said:


> I agree! Feel like I’ve gotten to know you all and it’s nice to see those familiar faces. I hope AF is kind to you!

My AF's are quite long and drawn out and I'm only spotting today so won't get going yet..wish it was done already and O was here lol TTC certainly tests your patience.

I hope you are right with your hunch x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for you, ladies :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hi ladies
Good luck this cycle. I don't know if I will be active it this one. Life is so busy and I'm getting ready to homeschool. However I decided no temping and OPKs this month because it stresses me more. I know roughly when I ovulate now, so we will just have fun.


----------



## drudai

Morning everyone. FF confirms O on Cd19 making me 4 DPO. :coffee:


----------



## kksy9b

@Cewsbaby I'm sorry that AF got you so early in your cycle :hugs: I hope you catch this next cycle so that you can move without worrying about ttc at the same time! Let me know what date you'd like me to put down for your testing!

@salamander91 i'm so sorry you've had to go through a miscarriage and then messed up cycles afterwards. Hoping that things get back into your normal cycle length soon

@elencor welcome and good luck!! It only takes one and hoping that you caught that eggie!! How many DPO will you be when you start testing?

@3 girlies I said this in the July thread and I'll say it again- I fully support super early testing :haha: #peeonallthethings Let me know what date you want me to put on the front page!

@Danizzychar I put you down in the "unknown" category...let me know if you want to move it once you get closer to testing! Good luck this month!!! I hope you've caught your egg!! I've seen lots of women who will continue getting positive OPKS even past ovulation so I don't think it's that uncommon to still see it. do you temp at all to confirm O date?

@Lottielouf wahoo for being in the tww!! is there a home project you can work on for the next couple weeks? I always find keeping my hands busy keeps my mind more focused and less time to symptom spot....well....at least in theory it _*should*_ work....I"ll let you know if it ever _*actually*_ works :haha:

@ChibiLena Thank you!! You are welcome to stick around if you'd like!!

@drudai Wahoo for confirmed O! Hoping so much for you that you've caught the eggie!! And I'm like you- sometimes I wish I had more detailed notes! I had a TTC journal with my youngest which was really helpful to read back through...but I still didn't give a ton of info! I've thought about getting the premium FF but just can't bring myself to pull the trigger yet. For me, I think it keeps me from obsessing too much...though if we don't catch this month I just might have to do it :)

@doggylover sometimes those kiddos are just meant to be even when you're not trying/only get in one shot! Your body could be trying to ovulate! I will get EWCM a couple times in my cycle...around O, with a secondary estrogen surge around 3dpo, right before AF. Hopefully it's a good sign that your body is trying to get there!

@Stargirl1993 :hugs::hugs: i'll put you in unknown for now and let me know when you have your test date. praying this month brings you your BFP!

@Alligator Got you down! Just a few more days to go before the POAS fest can begin!! Good luck!

@PerthLady91 good luck!!!

@Nixnax I think that sounds like a great plan! Good luck!!

@Deethehippy :hugs::hugs: praying this cycle will bring your your sticky bean

@Pnutsprincess i love the more relaxed approach!! If we don't catch this cycle, I will probably do the same for next. Virtual 1st grade/homeschool preschool starts in about 3 weeks for us and it's going to be an adjustment for sure! Good luck this cycle!! I'll put you in the unknown category for now but can move you when you have a more clear date!

-------------
I think I got everyone but if I missed you, I'm so sorry! Please make another post and I'll get you put on the front page!!

----------------
AFM, I took a few days off of BnB to enjoy the weekend with my parents in town. It's been rainy and dreary here so looking forward to it drying out a little so we can get outside and play. There's been a bit too much screen time this week...but at this point, I'm not worrying too much about it and am just getting through! My CB opks arrived yesterday! I tried out the basic ones last month and hated them. My surge was one afternoon....so if I had skipped testing, I would have missed it completely (we had bases covered anyway, but I ovulated later than I thought I would so I'm glad we were able to get one more session in, even if it didn't take last month). This time i'm trying out the advanced digital so I can hopefully see a few days before my peak and be less stressed about it. i think I'll start testing on Saturday and probably start the BD'ing marathon Sunday.

Hope everyone is having a great day so far!


----------



## doggylover

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hi ladies
> Good luck this cycle. I don't know if I will be active it this one. Life is so busy and I'm getting ready to homeschool. However I decided no temping and OPKs this month because it stresses me more. I know roughly when I ovulate now, so we will just have fun.

great decision - opks definitely stress me out too. It’s good you know roughly when ovulation will happen so you can forgo that worry. 



drudai said:


> Morning everyone. FF confirms O on Cd19 making me 4 DPO. :coffee:

great news! When does the testing begin? 



kksy9b said:


> @Cewsbaby I'm sorry that AF got you so early in your cycle :hugs: I hope you catch this next cycle so that you can move without worrying about ttc at the same time! Let me know what date you'd like me to put down for your testing!
> 
> @salamander91 i'm so sorry you've had to go through a miscarriage and then messed up cycles afterwards. Hoping that things get back into your normal cycle length soon
> 
> @elencor welcome and good luck!! It only takes one and hoping that you caught that eggie!! How many DPO will you be when you start testing?
> 
> @3 girlies I said this in the July thread and I'll say it again- I fully support super early testing :haha: #peeonallthethings Let me know what date you want me to put on the front page!
> 
> @Danizzychar I put you down in the "unknown" category...let me know if you want to move it once you get closer to testing! Good luck this month!!! I hope you've caught your egg!! I've seen lots of women who will continue getting positive OPKS even past ovulation so I don't think it's that uncommon to still see it. do you temp at all to confirm O date?
> 
> @Lottielouf wahoo for being in the tww!! is there a home project you can work on for the next couple weeks? I always find keeping my hands busy keeps my mind more focused and less time to symptom spot....well....at least in theory it _*should*_ work....I"ll let you know if it ever _*actually*_ works :haha:
> 
> @ChibiLena Thank you!! You are welcome to stick around if you'd like!!
> 
> @drudai Wahoo for confirmed O! Hoping so much for you that you've caught the eggie!! And I'm like you- sometimes I wish I had more detailed notes! I had a TTC journal with my youngest which was really helpful to read back through...but I still didn't give a ton of info! I've thought about getting the premium FF but just can't bring myself to pull the trigger yet. For me, I think it keeps me from obsessing too much...though if we don't catch this month I just might have to do it :)
> 
> @doggylover sometimes those kiddos are just meant to be even when you're not trying/only get in one shot! Your body could be trying to ovulate! I will get EWCM a couple times in my cycle...around O, with a secondary estrogen surge around 3dpo, right before AF. Hopefully it's a good sign that your body is trying to get there!
> 
> @Stargirl1993 :hugs::hugs: i'll put you in unknown for now and let me know when you have your test date. praying this month brings you your BFP!
> 
> @Alligator Got you down! Just a few more days to go before the POAS fest can begin!! Good luck!
> 
> @PerthLady91 good luck!!!
> 
> @Nixnax I think that sounds like a great plan! Good luck!!
> 
> @Deethehippy :hugs::hugs: praying this cycle will bring your your sticky bean
> 
> @Pnutsprincess i love the more relaxed approach!! If we don't catch this cycle, I will probably do the same for next. Virtual 1st grade/homeschool preschool starts in about 3 weeks for us and it's going to be an adjustment for sure! Good luck this cycle!! I'll put you in the unknown category for now but can move you when you have a more clear date!
> 
> -------------
> I think I got everyone but if I missed you, I'm so sorry! Please make another post and I'll get you put on the front page!!
> 
> ----------------
> AFM, I took a few days off of BnB to enjoy the weekend with my parents in town. It's been rainy and dreary here so looking forward to it drying out a little so we can get outside and play. There's been a bit too much screen time this week...but at this point, I'm not worrying too much about it and am just getting through! My CB opks arrived yesterday! I tried out the basic ones last month and hated them. My surge was one afternoon....so if I had skipped testing, I would have missed it completely (we had bases covered anyway, but I ovulated later than I thought I would so I'm glad we were able to get one more session in, even if it didn't take last month). This time i'm trying out the advanced digital so I can hopefully see a few days before my peak and be less stressed about it. i think I'll start testing on Saturday and probably start the BD'ing marathon Sunday.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day so far!

I hope the new opks give you a longer time frame this month. Screen time wise, I think everyone has been allowing a lot more screen time than usual these past months. I am usually super strict but theyve been Having it every single week day because it’s just a LOT to be “enjoying each other’s company” every second without it!! 

Afm: got a weird feeling I should opk today so I did. Negative. I also hpt :shrug: Just in case you know. :bfn:


----------



## drudai

I did opk this morning too, :haha: 

My gut says waiting til next Wednesday. Funny I have 60+ IC, a hand full of generic store tests, frer, and 2 CBs, but can't bring myself to just use the cheapies for fun.


----------



## kksy9b

@doggylover thank you for the encouragement! The last 2 weeks here have felt bad- last week we were in heat advisory all week and I couldn't breathe well (asthma) with the humidity. And this week has been nonstop rain. If we could just get outside for an hour a few times a week I think it would help a lot!! DH is taking a couple hours off work tomorrow around lunchtime to watch the kids so I can get out of the house. I'm hoping the weather is okay that I can go for a nice long walk to get some exercise, fresh air and a break!

I hope those OPKs turn positive soon!! I want to start testing but I'm only CD 8 today...last month I ovulated CD16 and I just don't want to be taking them for the next 8 days! I'm going to hold off...maybe start on Friday but definitely by Saturday!


----------



## Deethehippy

My luteal phase this time has been 15 days and I always thought it was exactly 14 which would have maybe put O a day after when I thought, in which case BD would have been further away from O and maybe why we didn't achieve success??

Anyway I'm thinking of ditching the OPK's and temping and pre-seed too and just trying to have fun and BD when I get the EWCM and feel like it. Not sure I can handle the stress I've had this cycle each month..I completely went inside myself and peed on so much money lol

I may change my mind yet but just feel like I want to be more laid back about things.


----------



## Stargirl1993

What’s everyone’s plans for this cycle? I’m trying soy Isoflavones and conceive plus along with opks and I might temp Aswell x I hope we see lots of bfps in August x


----------



## doggylover

kksy9b said:


> @doggylover thank you for the encouragement! The last 2 weeks here have felt bad- last week we were in heat advisory all week and I couldn't breathe well (asthma) with the humidity. And this week has been nonstop rain. If we could just get outside for an hour a few times a week I think it would help a lot!! DH is taking a couple hours off work tomorrow around lunchtime to watch the kids so I can get out of the house. I'm hoping the weather is okay that I can go for a nice long walk to get some exercise, fresh air and a break!
> 
> I hope those OPKs turn positive soon!! I want to start testing but I'm only CD 8 today...last month I ovulated CD16 and I just don't want to be taking them for the next 8 days! I'm going to hold off...maybe start on Friday but definitely by Saturday!

I was saying to my husband today I’ve found July a really hard month, the hardest since our schools shut back in March. Like you, the weather has been a massive contributor to that. It’s been so wet here, and of course most/all indoor places are still closed so when it is wet we’ve been stuck in. It just makes it HARD. I’m glad your Dh can take some time off so you can have a breather. Next week we are going to stay with my in-laws (haven’t seen them in 7 months now!) and I cannot wait to just have the extra help an a single second to myself! 



Deethehippy said:


> My luteal phase this time has been 15 days and I always thought it was exactly 14 which would have maybe put O a day after when I thought, in which case BD would have been further away from O and maybe why we didn't achieve success??
> 
> Anyway I'm thinking of ditching the OPK's and temping and pre-seed too and just trying to have fun and BD when I get the EWCM and feel like it. Not sure I can handle the stress I've had this cycle each month..I completely went inside myself and peed on so much money lol
> 
> I may change my mind yet but just feel like I want to be more laid back about things.

I think that sounds like a great plan. This TTC business is so f***ing hard, and it is heart breaking. Trying to limit that where possible is such a good idea. 



Stargirl1993 said:


> What’s everyone’s plans for this cycle? I’m trying soy Isoflavones and conceive plus along with opks and I might temp Aswell x I hope we see lots of bfps in August x

Sounds like you have your bases covered! I hope we get loads of August BFPs as well, fingers crossed!


----------



## Danizzychar

Evening ladies... So we spend how many years trying not to get pregnant no am so desperate to be pregnant I do not know what's worse ha.. 
Am. Still getting positive opk on the easy at home.. Just are these a good brand.. I tryed an cheap one from the poundshop today and look at the difference same day same wee xx


----------



## doggylover

Danizzychar said:


> Evening ladies... So we spend how many years trying not to get pregnant no am so desperate to be pregnant I do not know what's worse ha..
> Am. Still getting positive opk on the easy at home.. Just are these a good brand.. I tryed an cheap one from the poundshop today and look at the difference same day same wee xx
> 
> View attachment 1085486

Ive found a similar difference between my cheapies and my wondfos. It’s weird as in the past my cheapies were all I had and they worked great.


----------



## Alligator

Deethehippy said:


> My luteal phase this time has been 15 days and I always thought it was exactly 14 which would have maybe put O a day after when I thought, in which case BD would have been further away from O and maybe why we didn't achieve success??
> 
> Anyway I'm thinking of ditching the OPK's and temping and pre-seed too and just trying to have fun and BD when I get the EWCM and feel like it. Not sure I can handle the stress I've had this cycle each month..I completely went inside myself and peed on so much money lol
> 
> I may change my mind yet but just feel like I want to be more laid back about things.

Peed on so much money! Ha! I did that too last cycle. Felt so silly after the fact and yet at the time it’s so hard to stop myself! You get so hopeful. 

I’m itching to test at 5dpo (MAYBE 6). Keep telling myself it’s too early for anything and I have to wait til 8 at least.


----------



## kksy9b

Deethehippy said:


> My luteal phase this time has been 15 days and I always thought it was exactly 14 which would have maybe put O a day after when I thought, in which case BD would have been further away from O and maybe why we didn't achieve success??
> 
> Anyway I'm thinking of ditching the OPK's and temping and pre-seed too and just trying to have fun and BD when I get the EWCM and feel like it. Not sure I can handle the stress I've had this cycle each month..I completely went inside myself and peed on so much money lol
> 
> I may change my mind yet but just feel like I want to be more laid back about things.

Totally understand needing to step back from the intensity that TTC can become. Have you thought about going to the doctors to see if there are any fertility treatments they think could help?


----------



## kksy9b

@doggylover I completely agree! March-May we had virtual schooling...June was spent with as much time outside as possible. But July? It's been miserable and we won't hit the peak of the heat until the end of August/beginning of September. We are looking at getting a swing set to hopefully be able to get 10 quick minutes throughout the day to run outside to swing and slide and then come back in before we get too hot. Less than a month until school starts and that will be a big help too!! Enjoy the time with your in laws!! I'm heading into my parents for possibly the last trip we will see them until the end of winter break (my mom is a preschool teacher....trying to convince her to not go back this fall). 

@Stargirl1993 I'm planning on OPKs, temping and using pre-seed. Since turning 30, I haven't had the CM that I used to so I'm hoping it helps!!

@Alligator but if you have cheapies available..... lol. i'm a POAS enabler. I just get the itch to pee on something and even knowing it will be negative, it lets me not stress about it for another day or two! So hopeful for you for this cycle!!

@Danizzychar wow! that's a crazy difference!!

---------------
AFM, let my boys play lego video games for a couple hours this afternoon so I could work more on getting our playroom converted into a homeschool room. I think the last thing I need to do for the closet (which is now a school/craft closet rather than a pile of storage) is bring a bookcase down and get our school books put on it. Then I can start "phase 2" of rearranging the room itself and getting some new posters hung up! My goal was to be done the end of July and nearly there! It's been a blessing having this come together when it did because it's a nice distraction from trying!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

good luck ladies.


----------



## Alligator

Lol @kksy9b i had to talk myself out of testing today at 5dpo (maybe 6). I managed to do it so we’ll see what tomorrow brings! I did have some tingly/stabby boob pain which I had with my pregnancy with my daughter. It’s early though!


----------



## Bump288

Hey ladies , I’m going to jump over here from the July thread. I tested yesterday 9dpo and though I spotted something , took another this morning and same vvvvvvfl. I’m driving myself mad so I’m not testing again until af is due on the 2nd :) 

Top 3 are from 9dpo and bottom is 10 dpo...


----------



## tropicsgirl

Can you please put me down for August 13th? I might test earlier but not sure. Thanks!


----------



## Bevziibubble

tropicsgirl said:


> Can you please put me down for August 13th? I might test earlier but not sure. Thanks!

Good luck :dust:


----------



## doggylover

kksy9b said:


> @doggylover I completely agree! March-May we had virtual schooling...June was spent with as much time outside as possible. But July? It's been miserable and we won't hit the peak of the heat until the end of August/beginning of September. We are looking at getting a swing set to hopefully be able to get 10 quick minutes throughout the day to run outside to swing and slide and then come back in before we get too hot. Less than a month until school starts and that will be a big help too!! Enjoy the time with your in laws!! I'm heading into my parents for possibly the last trip we will see them until the end of winter break (my mom is a preschool teacher....trying to convince her to not go back this fall).
> 
> @Stargirl1993 I'm planning on OPKs, temping and using pre-seed. Since turning 30, I haven't had the CM that I used to so I'm hoping it helps!!
> 
> @Alligator but if you have cheapies available..... lol. i'm a POAS enabler. I just get the itch to pee on something and even knowing it will be negative, it lets me not stress about it for another day or two! So hopeful for you for this cycle!!
> 
> @Danizzychar wow! that's a crazy difference!!
> 
> ---------------
> AFM, let my boys play lego video games for a couple hours this afternoon so I could work more on getting our playroom converted into a homeschool room. I think the last thing I need to do for the closet (which is now a school/craft closet rather than a pile of storage) is bring a bookcase down and get our school books put on it. Then I can start "phase 2" of rearranging the room itself and getting some new posters hung up! My goal was to be done the end of July and nearly there! It's been a blessing having this come together when it did because it's a nice distraction from trying!!

I’m assuming you are based in the US? Is it correct that you guys can opt for school return, or online school, or home school for the year? Or is it just until Christmas and then review? I really enjoyed teaching the kids at home these last months (I am a teacher but for older kids) but wish I’d had more time to properly prepare. Sounds like you’re gonna have a lovely space!



Bump288 said:


> Hey ladies , I’m going to jump over here from the July thread. I tested yesterday 9dpo and though I spotted something , took another this morning and same vvvvvvfl. I’m driving myself mad so I’m not testing again until af is due on the 2nd :)
> 
> Top 3 are from 9dpo and bottom is 10 dpo...
> 
> View attachment 1085526
> View attachment 1085527
> View attachment 1085528
> View attachment 1085529

something is definitely catching my eye, especially on the inverted colours. Keep us updated! 

Afm: I had some uncomfortable cramps last night so thought AF would be here, but nothing yet. I’ve got to be the only person on here waiting for af to show, rather than hoping she stays away :haha: but then I’ll be able to start a new cycle and get this funky one behind me.


----------



## Deethehippy

kksy9b said:


> Totally understand needing to step back from the intensity that TTC can become. Have you thought about going to the doctors to see if there are any fertility treatments they think could help?

I’m 47 in February so I think doctors would laugh at me to be honest. 
I think egg donations would be the thing that would be recommended at my age but me and OH want this to be our baby.
I totally respect people getting Fertility treatments but I just don’t think they are for us.
This is our last ditched attempt to have a child before I hit menopause. We have said we will never use contraceptives again and if we get lucky then it’s meant to be :)
I have at the moment regular periods and ovulation and I get EWCM each month so I assuming it must still be possible.
Because we’ve had these possible chemicals recently I think OH’s swimmers must be up to scratch..just gotta hope there is one or two eggs left that are not mouldy.


----------



## Lottielouf

Hi ladies,

hope everyone is well!

I’m 4dpo today and no symptoms yet I don’t think except I am soooo tired! I didn’t wake up til 9.30am today which is really unlike me :shy:

I’ve also decided to stop temping because all though my chart looks textbook I’m starting to obsess over it and I’m terrified of seeing temp drops and misinterpreting what I’m seeing etc it’s just stressing me out so I’m future I’ll temp to confirm O along with OPKs and leave it from there and see what happens!

baby dust to all :dust:


----------



## Stargirl1993

This period seems to be very heavy? I’m guessing it’s normal first period after a miscarriage? x


----------



## Deethehippy

Stargirl1993 said:


> This period seems to be very heavy? I’m guessing it’s normal first period after a miscarriage? x

It can be yes. Hoping it doesn’t get too bad for you xx


----------



## 3 girlies

Stargirl1993 said:


> This period seems to be very heavy? I’m guessing it’s normal first period after a miscarriage? x

My first one after my mc was awful, really painful aswell. Hopefully it eases for you soon x


----------



## tbfromlv

@doggylover im butting into this conversation- I’m a teacher in the US. Most every district is giving families an online option if they aren’t fully virtual. My district is going full time in person but with the virtual option for parents to choose. I’m really upset about this because our area is getting significantly worse. I am not comfortable being a guinea pig in this COVID experiment of fully opening schools. I was hoping to be pregnant by the time school started back up so I could maybe convince them that I need to be a virtual teacher. Ha!


----------



## drudai

Covid has us stressed. My dad's an over the road trucker and won't see us, my sister in law contracted it working at a nursing home and currently in hospital, my friend's who son does our yardwork & hung out this weekend had his football team suspended because the boy who gives him rides tested positive. My friend had a 4 week old and pulling her hair out. I'm so over this pandemic. 

Sorry, I have kept that bottled up in RL because I've been terrified of the pandemic since early days and everyone around me is anti-mask/refuse to social distance. :cry:

---
I slept like crap, tossed and turned all night. I expected my temp to be high, but it actually dropped...? It's hovering my coverline.


----------



## Alligator

I’m so over this pandemic too! I know it’s not going away and that just makes me so sad. I hate it so much. I’m anxious for schools to return because my daughter isn’t school aged but goes to a daycare with school aged kiddos. I know she’s going to get sick (as young kids do) and that means anxiety and worry and keeping her home and missing work (I’m working from home but she’s 2, I can’t get much done with her around).


----------



## tdog

Just popping on to say good luck you lovely ladies sending loads of baby :dust: your way xx


----------



## MrsKatie

@tbfromlv it’s crazy that anyone is even talking about opening schools... when we decided to close them all in March and the only thing that’s different now is that Covid has gotten WORSE, not better! We just got the email that school will be virtual until at least November 4 (my son is entering kindergarten and my daughter is entering 3rd grade), and I’m certain it’ll be longer (until January at least but likely the whole year). This pandemic can suck it. It’s absolutely relentless and so stressful. My husband is a bar manager and the place was pretty much the most successful, popular place in the city and now it’s been closed since March 17. No hope of reopening any time soon. And I get the reasoning but even with unemployment there’s only so long we can go without income. It’s terrible, it just is going on and on and on isn’t it. However I have loved having my husband home (don’t know what I’ll do when he finally does go back to work, I’ll miss him horribly!) and I do love having the opportunity to homeschool the kids because I love having the whole family home. Avoiding head lice and cold and flu season will be a major bonus, too!!

Sorry I won’t be able to respond to everyone a lot, we are finally visiting family in California that we haven’t seen since Christmas. And who knows when we’ll see them again! 

I think I am ovulating earlier than I have been which is great. CD13 today and getting tons of ewcm, which I’ve been getting since cd10. Hoping to get in some time with dh tonight, it’s tricky staying with family but we’re on a mission haha.

good luck everyone!


----------



## MrsKatie

Oh and I didn’t bring any OPKs or HPTs with me... just kind of needed to step back from obsessing over those. For just 2 weeks haha. So just going on ewcm for now.


----------



## Danizzychar

Am 4dpo and no symptoms at all I've got a huge feeling am going to need clomid for baby no 3 :(


----------



## drudai

@Danizzychar I wouldn't wish you to be miserable, but uh... Back aches and tender boobies dust for you!


----------



## drudai

@MrsKatie taking a break is good, enjoy!


----------



## topazicatzbet

I ll join you ladies but as an unknown. I had surgical management for retained products 6 days ago which took me out of the running this month. Waiting for af now. I only had an 8 day lp last month so unsure when she is due as the left over hcg probably messed it up. Then I didnt ov til cd 19 so could put me in the September testing but I'd like to cheer you girls on.


----------



## doggylover

Lottielouf said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> hope everyone is well!
> 
> I’m 4dpo today and no symptoms yet I don’t think except I am soooo tired! I didn’t wake up til 9.30am today which is really unlike me :shy:
> 
> I’ve also decided to stop temping because all though my chart looks textbook I’m starting to obsess over it and I’m terrified of seeing temp drops and misinterpreting what I’m seeing etc it’s just stressing me out so I’m future I’ll temp to confirm O along with OPKs and leave it from there and see what happens!
> 
> baby dust to all :dust:

Seems like a lot of people are wanting to take a step back from monitoring at the minute. Honestly I wonder if, with the world so crazy at the moment, we just have room in our brains for it all. Whatever the reason I hope stopping temping makes things less stressful for you. 



Stargirl1993 said:


> This period seems to be very heavy? I’m guessing it’s normal first period after a miscarriage? x

Yes I remember similar. As if the loss isn’t bad enough, you have to deal with a second heavy bleed. Hope it ends soon for you. 



tbfromlv said:


> @doggylover im butting into this conversation- I’m a teacher in the US. Most every district is giving families an online option if they aren’t fully virtual. My district is going full time in person but with the virtual option for parents to choose. I’m really upset about this because our area is getting significantly worse. I am not comfortable being a guinea pig in this COVID experiment of fully opening schools. I was hoping to be pregnant by the time school started back up so I could maybe convince them that I need to be a virtual teacher. Ha!

Thanks for the info! That’s terrible things are getting worse in your area, I would hate to have to go back to teaching in those circumstances. So will you have kids in front of you but also be live streaming the lesson for kids at home? It sounds like a logistical NIGHTMARE. 



drudai said:


> Covid has us stressed. My dad's an over the road trucker and won't see us, my sister in law contracted it working at a nursing home and currently in hospital, my friend's who son does our yardwork & hung out this weekend had his football team suspended because the boy who gives him rides tested positive. My friend had a 4 week old and pulling her hair out. I'm so over this pandemic.
> 
> Sorry, I have kept that bottled up in RL because I've been terrified of the pandemic since early days and everyone around me is anti-mask/refuse to social distance. :cry:
> 
> ---
> I slept like crap, tossed and turned all night. I expected my temp to be high, but it actually dropped...? It's hovering my coverline.

Sorry that the current situation is so rough on you and loved ones. I don’t think any of us expected it would be like this for so long. It’s so hard ☹️



MrsKatie said:


> @tbfromlv it’s crazy that anyone is even talking about opening schools... when we decided to close them all in March and the only thing that’s different now is that Covid has gotten WORSE, not better! We just got the email that school will be virtual until at least November 4 (my son is entering kindergarten and my daughter is entering 3rd grade), and I’m certain it’ll be longer (until January at least but likely the whole year). This pandemic can suck it. It’s absolutely relentless and so stressful. My husband is a bar manager and the place was pretty much the most successful, popular place in the city and now it’s been closed since March 17. No hope of reopening any time soon. And I get the reasoning but even with unemployment there’s only so long we can go without income. It’s terrible, it just is going on and on and on isn’t it. However I have loved having my husband home (don’t know what I’ll do when he finally does go back to work, I’ll miss him horribly!) and I do love having the opportunity to homeschool the kids because I love having the whole family home. Avoiding head lice and cold and flu season will be a major bonus, too!!
> 
> Sorry I won’t be able to respond to everyone a lot, we are finally visiting family in California that we haven’t seen since Christmas. And who knows when we’ll see them again!
> 
> I think I am ovulating earlier than I have been which is great. CD13 today and getting tons of ewcm, which I’ve been getting since cd10. Hoping to get in some time with dh tonight, it’s tricky staying with family but we’re on a mission haha.
> 
> good luck everyone!

Enjoy your time with family!


----------



## MrsKatie

@drudai that is so stressful. It’s bizarre how different the response is everywhere. Where I live people are SO so so so strict with distancing/mask rules, it’s crazy to hear about people behaving otherwise.


----------



## Deethehippy

Have a great time MrsKatie visiting your family, hope the relaxing time does you good 

Topaz - welcome and I'm sorry for your loss. Wishing you much luck for the near future.


----------



## Alligator

They’ve just made masks mandatory here as of Saturday. Our city did it, not our province (our provincial government is the actual worst). I think it’s a good thing. It’s awful and I hate masks but if it’ll stop the spread I’m all for it! they plan to reopen schools in September here, it’s so hard because for so many families they can’t have kiddos home and go back to work but it’s not necessarily safe to send kids back either. But you need a paycheque too. It’s just the worst!


----------



## Bevziibubble

We have to wear them in shops and at church


----------



## drudai

@Alligator Our state is mandated, but I live in a rural area that thinks Trump is doing a good job. Chicago blue but rest of IL isn't. I've seen a lot more complying than I did several weeks ago, but local news FB comments are a train wreck of anti mask/vax. ](*,)
Every time I want to scream that it's not the sniffles, it's not the flu, it's nothing you've ever witnessed before... SIL has kidney failure and pneumonia from it. 

USA has zero unity.


----------



## tdog

Yea we have to wear masks to go in places now, I'm so scared to send kids back to school in September tbh and I honestly think there's going to a second wave of it :shrug: people just don't go by the rules I'm just so scared for my kids if I'm honest aswell, I no everyone is vulnerable especially to this xx


----------



## Alligator

drudai said:


> @Alligator Our state is mandated, but I live in a rural area that thinks Trump is doing a good job. Chicago blue but rest of IL isn't. I've seen a lot more complying than I did several weeks ago, but local news FB comments are a train wreck of anti mask/vax. ](*,)
> Every time I want to scream that it's not the sniffles, it's not the flu, it's nothing you've ever witnessed before... SIL has kidney failure and pneumonia from it.
> 
> USA has zero unity.

Oh no your SIL had it? How scary, I hope she’s ok.

such a scary time! 

I’m going crazy in this TWW! Yesterday I was confident and felt this feeling that I was pregnant and today I’m feeling slightly less sure and like I’m trying to temper my expectations so I don’t get a massive letdown again!


----------



## Alligator

I also have basically no symptoms so far today after a couple days of minor symptoms so who knows! I’m just getting in my own head too much I think.


----------



## doggylover

MrsKatie said:


> @drudai that is so stressful. It’s bizarre how different the response is everywhere. Where I live people are SO so so so strict with distancing/mask rules, it’s crazy to hear about people behaving otherwise.

I’m in the UK, not England though, and here we have very few cases. Masks aren’t mandatory yet but they’ve asked people to wear them so they don’t have to make it mandatory. But seems like nobody else is listening...




Alligator said:


> I also have basically no symptoms so far today after a couple days of minor symptoms so who knows! I’m just getting in my own head too much I think.

I can honestly say that I’ve never once has a proper symptom of pregnancy before a bfp other than my son, and I was 8 weeks by then!! Other pregnancies it was 10dpo, 13dpo and 5 weeks. And no symptoms in any of them! So don’t rule yourself out because of it.


----------



## Alligator

doggylover said:


> I’m in the UK, not England though, and here we have very few cases. Masks aren’t mandatory yet but they’ve asked people to wear them so they don’t have to make it mandatory. But seems like nobody else is listening...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can honestly say that I’ve never once has a proper symptom of pregnancy before a bfp other than my son, and I was 8 weeks by then!! Other pregnancies it was 10dpo, 13dpo and 5 weeks. And no symptoms in any of them! So don’t rule yourself out because of it.

I know you’re right, logically! I’m still so early either way. I think I’m just trying to temper my expectations since yesterday and earlier in the cycle I just had this gut feeling I’m pregnant and will get that positive test. I don’t want to be extra let down lol!


----------



## Deethehippy

Often we have every symptom in the book on the months we are not pregnant and hardly any or none when we actually are or at least that seems to be the case when you read about ladies BFP stories. Symptom spotting is kinda pointless really because progesterone is always high in the TWW wether pregnant or not but I know it’s impossible not to do it! 
When are you going to test?


----------



## Alligator

Deethehippy said:


> Often we have every symptom in the book on the months we are not pregnant and hardly any or none when we actually are or at least that seems to be the case when you read about ladies BFP stories. Symptom spotting is kinda pointless really because progesterone is always high in the TWW wether pregnant or not but I know it’s impossible not to do it!
> When are you going to test?

You’re so right! Hard to rely on symptoms but we all do it don’t we heheh. 

I Want to wait until Saturday (8/9dpo) but I might cave tomorrow, however it would be 7/8dpo and almost surely bfn!


----------



## doggylover

Alligator said:


> I know you’re right, logically! I’m still so early either way. I think I’m just trying to temper my expectations since yesterday and earlier in the cycle I just had this gut feeling I’m pregnant and will get that positive test. I don’t want to be extra let down lol!

I know exactly what you mean. Your logical mind says don’t get excited, but your heart is screaming “IM PREGNANT!!!” :haha:


----------



## 3 girlies

9dpo for me today. It's really dragging. More cheapies should come today but I'm not feeling hopeful anymore im miserable. My kids all had a late night last night so I'm sat in bed with a cup of tea & buttery toast enjoying the peace :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

3 girlies said:


> 9dpo for me today. It's really dragging. More cheapies should come today but I'm not feeling hopeful anymore im miserable. My kids all had a late night last night so I'm sat in bed with a cup of tea & buttery toast enjoying the peace :)

Sounds like bliss! :) 
Good luck for when you test :dust:


----------



## 3 girlies

Bfn for me :( I know it's still early but it's still rubbish


----------



## Rebaby

Hi ladies, please can I join?

I've just come off the mini pill to TTC after a miscarriage in February. My pill pack ended mid-cycle so I think it's very unlikely we'll catch that egg (if there was one!) this month but I'm still classing myself as being in TWW territory and not drinking etc just in case!

I have PCOS so my periods aren't like clockwork, but they've been fairly regular since the miscarriage and my next one is due sometime around 7th August, so I've decided that if it doesn't show, I'll test on the 8th.

I have had some breast tenderness last night and this morning but I'm trying not to get too caught up in symptom-spotting as I don't want to be disappointed if it turns out to be nothing!

I hope August will be a lucky :bfp: month for lots of us


----------



## 3 girlies

I remember you rebaby. Good luck xx


----------



## Rebaby

3 girlies said:


> I remember you rebaby. Good luck xx

Aww, thank you. It's nice to be remembered! I used be on here all the time when my boys were tiny! :baby: Sorry to hear about your bfn :hugs2:


----------



## elencor

kksy9b said:


> @elencor welcome and good luck!! It only takes one and hoping that you caught that eggie!! How many DPO will you be when you start testing?

Thank you! I want to start 9 dpo. What is the earliest a test can go positive? (Even if it's 1 in 1000") Because I feel like start testing now lol #-o￼￼￼bu￼￼t I'm just 5DPO


----------



## doggylover

3 girlies said:


> 9dpo for me today. It's really dragging. More cheapies should come today but I'm not feeling hopeful anymore im miserable. My kids all had a late night last night so I'm sat in bed with a cup of tea & buttery toast enjoying the peace :)

sounds amazing! Buttery toast is the best - my husband hates butter! He’s missing out on so much! So sorry about bfn, lets hope that changes ASAP. 



Rebaby said:


> Hi ladies, please can I join?
> 
> I've just come off the mini pill to TTC after a miscarriage in February. My pill pack ended mid-cycle so I think it's very unlikely we'll catch that egg (if there was one!) this month but I'm still classing myself as being in TWW territory and not drinking etc just in case!
> 
> I have PCOS so my periods aren't like clockwork, but they've been fairly regular since the miscarriage and my next one is due sometime around 7th August, so I've decided that if it doesn't show, I'll test on the 8th.
> 
> I have had some breast tenderness last night and this morning but I'm trying not to get too caught up in symptom-spotting as I don't want to be disappointed if it turns out to be nothing!
> 
> I hope August will be a lucky :bfp: month for lots of us

I’m so sorry about your loss. Hopefully it won’t be long until that bfp appears. 

AFM: feeling very emotional today. We’ve just got guidance through about the kids returning to school. My son is starting school this year and he had a hard time settling in to preschool. Cried every morning for months - only stopped for 6 weeks then covid shut the schools!!! So I’m sure we are in for a hard start back with him. I’m hoping the lack of indoor space will mean lots of outdoor play though? Fingers crossed.


----------



## Deethehippy

doggylover said:


> sounds amazing! Buttery toast is the best - my husband hates butter! He’s missing out on so much! So sorry about bfn, lets hope that changes ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m so sorry about your loss. Hopefully it won’t be long until that bfp appears.
> 
> AFM: feeling very emotional today. We’ve just got guidance through about the kids returning to school. My son is starting school this year and he had a hard time settling in to preschool. Cried every morning for months - only stopped for 6 weeks then covid shut the schools!!! So I’m sure we are in for a hard start back with him. I’m hoping the lack of indoor space will mean lots of outdoor play though? Fingers crossed.

It's so hard when kiddies cry when they go into school...makes you feel wretched all day and I'm sure they are fine once you are gone! My first two were both like that esp at pre-school. One time the teacher had to hold my son down to stop my son from running after me...it destroyed me at the time. Luckily with my twins they have always been fine but I think that it different for them because they have each other. The Covid just adds extra stress to the situation. Things could change again before September at this rate so I try not to look too far ahead at the moment. Hopefully things will go better than you think xx


----------



## 3 girlies

Our school has said children have to attend wearing their pe kits on days they have p.e so 2 days a week & remain in it all day. Which is great until they are sweaty lol


----------



## Alligator

Oh @3 girlies thats gross!! Understandable but gross lol. 

7/8dpo and I caved and tested and of course bfn. I think it’s more likely I’m 7dpo so duh, negative. I didn’t get a faint positive (on an FRER no less) until 10dpo with my daughter! 

I did have a weird dream! I dreamt I went back in time, almost, to when my daughter was a newborn. She was laying on a cot/stroller with other babies and she had spit up a bit (she spat up so much lol) and I got to pick her up and just hold her tiny self again. I cried in my dream remembering how perfect she was (still is!) as a newborn. It was so special. I hope it’s a sign!


----------



## 3 girlies

I have lines on my cheapies but they are crap so I'm not excited lol


----------



## Deethehippy

3 girlies said:


> I have lines on my cheapies but they are crap so I'm not excited lol

Ohhh, can we see?


----------



## 3 girlies

Sorry it's a rubbish pic not sure if it will show.


----------



## Deethehippy

3 girlies said:


> Sorry it's a rubbish pic not sure if it will show.
> 
> View attachment 1085613

OMG, I can see that! That's not crap at all...that really looks like something esp for a cheapie. FX!


----------



## 3 girlies

I will test again in a little while. Apart from fmu the other 3 (yes 3 lol) have lines


----------



## Deethehippy

3 girlies said:


> I will test again in a little while. Apart from fmu the other 3 (yes 3 lol) have lines

I think this could be it for you. (FMU is crap) Can't wait to see more tests


----------



## 3 girlies

Deethehippy said:


> I think this could be it for you. (FMU is crap) Can't wait to see more tests :)

I was going to get a frer for tomorrow but it's too hot for me today I struggle in the heat so will just keep using the cheapies for now. Really crampy again it's been bad since about 5dpo I'm hoping that's not a bad sign.


----------



## Alligator

3 girlies said:


> Sorry it's a rubbish pic not sure if it will show.
> 
> View attachment 1085613

Ummm I see that!!!!!! That would be one hell of an evap if it’s within the time window!


----------



## Deethehippy

3 girlies said:


> I was going to get a frer for tomorrow but it's too hot for me today I struggle in the heat so will just keep using the cheapies for now. Really crampy again it's been bad since about 5dpo I'm hoping that's not a bad sign.

Lots of ladies get early cramping...it's just the bean snuggling in tight hopefully.


----------



## doggylover

Deethehippy said:


> It's so hard when kiddies cry when they go into school...makes you feel wretched all day and I'm sure they are fine once you are gone! My first two were both like that esp at pre-school. One time the teacher had to hold my son down to stop my son from running after me...it destroyed me at the time. Luckily with my twins they have always been fine but I think that it different for them because they have each other. The Covid just adds extra stress to the situation. Things could change again before September at this rate so I try not to look too far ahead at the moment. Hopefully things will go better than you think xx

My eldest was always fine starting, but my son is a different breed. He talks a good game about how much he will love it, and he does enjoy the time there, but that leaving off is hard. 



3 girlies said:


> Our school has said children have to attend wearing their pe kits on days they have p.e so 2 days a week & remain in it all day. Which is great until they are sweaty lol

Ours will be similar I think. They said they’ll let us know closer to the time. 



3 girlies said:


> Sorry it's a rubbish pic not sure if it will show.
> 
> View attachment 1085613

that’s so clear!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3 girlies

Surely they cant all be evaps :shrug:


----------



## MrsKatie

My older son had a TERRIBLE time at preschool dropoff every single day. Maybe 3 or 4 good dropoffs. And then had a great time. I’m actually relieved he won’t be going to kindergarten in the fall (they’ve officially declared all online classes until November 4, and likely until 2021... I’m assuming they won’t go to school in person at all next year). I don’t mind having them home, i actually much prefer it, I just have to get my homeschool game dialed in!

Can not believe it’s August tomorrow!


----------



## MrsKatie

@3 girlies — BFP for sure!! Congratulations!


----------



## 3 girlies

MrsKatie said:


> @3 girlies — BFP for sure!! Congratulations!

I need better tests :rofl:


----------



## 3 girlies

I didnt hold my pee at all for this it was just now straight after I posted the last pic


----------



## 3 girlies

Ok that's enough for now I will do another before bed & try not to pee before then lol


----------



## Deethehippy

You are 9DPO? and those are with no hold? They are very good BFP's if that is the case!


----------



## 3 girlies

Deethehippy said:


> You are 9DPO? and those are with no hold? They are very good BFP's if that is the case!

They are getting darker every test! But I've lost 2 so I'm not getting excited just yet. Asked my partner to grab a test from morrisons & he forgot :dohh: so I will pop out tomorrow


----------



## Alligator

Sore boobs on and off today but that’s not entirely unusual for me during the TWW but is a bit unusual a week before AF is due, usually happens closer to but who knows! I didn’t have them at all last cycle except for one day (when I thought i got a BFP that turned into a chemical) so who knows. With my daughter I didn’t have them until around my BFP and with my miscarriage it was one of my first pregnancy signs before I even tested! So unpredictable lol.


----------



## doggylover

3 girlies said:


> Surely they cant all be evaps :shrug:
> 
> View attachment 1085617

Definitely not! I know people say bad things about ICs but I’ve had all my bfps with them! 



MrsKatie said:


> My older son had a TERRIBLE time at preschool dropoff every single day. Maybe 3 or 4 good dropoffs. And then had a great time. I’m actually relieved he won’t be going to kindergarten in the fall (they’ve officially declared all online classes until November 4, and likely until 2021... I’m assuming they won’t go to school in person at all next year). I don’t mind having them home, i actually much prefer it, I just have to get my homeschool game dialed in!
> 
> Can not believe it’s August tomorrow!

I’m so glad July is over. The weather has bee awful and it’s been a long slog. Now we are on the countdown to back to school and return to a more normal life, thank goodness. It’s crazy that some of you ladies won’t be any where near that for a long time. 

don’t get me wrong, it’s been fun having the kids at home, and we’ve really loved the slower pace of life, but we definitely do best with our normal routine!


----------



## 3 girlies

doggylover said:


> Definitely not! I know people say bad things about ICs but I’ve had all my bfps with them!
> 
> 
> 
> I’m so glad July is over. The weather has bee awful and it’s been a long slog. Now we are on the countdown to back to school and return to a more normal life, thank goodness. It’s crazy that some of you ladies won’t be any where near that for a long time.
> 
> don’t get me wrong, it’s been fun having the kids at home, and we’ve really loved the slower pace of life, but we definitely do best with our normal routine!

I cannot wait for normal life to resume. Even the pick up times for school are rubbish. I get my little boy at 3PM & my daughter 20 mins later from the same school & you arent allowed to wait in the playground lol. My eldest is home schooling for her a levels as shes my carer & they've said it's too risky in large groups, shes happy with that which surprised me as she loves being with people I think she might get bored at home with me lol


----------



## drudai

3 girlies said:


> I cannot wait for normal life to resume. Even the pick up times for school are rubbish. I get my little boy at 3PM & my daughter 20 mins later from the same school & you arent allowed to wait in the playground lol. My eldest is home schooling for her a levels as shes my carer & they've said it's too risky in large groups, shes happy with that which surprised me as she loves being with people I think she might get bored at home with me lol

Sounds like you have a great daughter. :friends:

@Alligator :haha: eager.

--

This cycle feels like it's dragging. This is almost as slow at DS2 pregnancy (8/15). I want a winter pregnancy, darn it. :blush:


----------



## Alligator

drudai said:


> Sounds like you have a great daughter. :friends:
> 
> @Alligator :haha: eager.
> 
> --
> 
> This cycle feels like it's dragging. This is almost as slow at DS2 pregnancy (8/15). I want a winter pregnancy, darn it. :blush:

Ugh I have zero chill lol! Just wish I could be calm and normal about it but nope, obsessive! I also want a winter pregnancy especially because I’ll be working from home until January! I love the idea of doing the first trimester entirely at home where I can lay down and nap at lunch if I need to.


----------



## Jft1

Hi ladies, OK if I join? I was active on the June and July thread but the bfns have affected my worse than I thought. Anyway, I'm 3dpo today so I'll be testing in about a week. It's my wedding anniversary on the 11th so would love to have a bfp by then. Good luck everyone


----------



## Bevziibubble

Jft1 said:


> Hi ladies, OK if I join? I was active on the June and July thread but the bfns have affected my worse than I thought. Anyway, I'm 3dpo today so I'll be testing in about a week. It's my wedding anniversary on the 11th so would love to have a bfp by then. Good luck everyone

Good luck!! :)


----------



## Alligator

Jft1 said:


> Hi ladies, OK if I join? I was active on the June and July thread but the bfns have affected my worse than I thought. Anyway, I'm 3dpo today so I'll be testing in about a week. It's my wedding anniversary on the 11th so would love to have a bfp by then. Good luck everyone

Nice to see you again! Those bfn can take a toll for sure. 

Just now feeling some mild cramping. 7-8 dpo. Ahh I’m hopeful! It’s hard not to read into every little twinge. But makes me think implantation! Or it could be nothing at all


----------



## 3 girlies

I tested before my bath the lines still there, I might drive you all a bit crazy over the weekend:rofl: 

Jft1 welcome back, good luck xx


----------



## doggylover

Jft1 said:


> Hi ladies, OK if I join? I was active on the June and July thread but the bfns have affected my worse than I thought. Anyway, I'm 3dpo today so I'll be testing in about a week. It's my wedding anniversary on the 11th so would love to have a bfp by then. Good luck everyone

Fingers crossed for your anniversary bfp! 



3 girlies said:


> I tested before my bath the lines still there, I might drive you all a bit crazy over the weekend:rofl:
> 
> Jft1 welcome back, good luck xx

Definitely not crazy, I’m looking forward to living vicariously through your testing!!


----------



## MrsKatie

@Jft1 welcome and good luck!!

AFM, cd14 today and judging by ewcm (started cd10) and overall signs i think I ovulated today or maybe will tomorrow. Even though we are staying with family we managed some quality time so I hope we can again and then it’s just waiting. If my period isn’t here by the time we leave to go home (in about 12 days) I’ll test. I am already fighting off the negativity and worry. I hear you @Jft1, the BFNs have really been hard the past few months. Though I’m hopeful my cycle shows signs of regulating.


----------



## 3 girlies

MrsKatie said:


> @Jft1 welcome and good luck!!
> 
> AFM, cd14 today and judging by ewcm (started cd10) and overall signs i think I ovulated today or maybe will tomorrow. Even though we are staying with family we managed some quality time so I hope we can again and then it’s just waiting. If my period isn’t here by the time we leave to go home (in about 12 days) I’ll test. I am already fighting off the negativity and worry. I hear you @Jft1, the BFNs have really been hard the past few months. Though I’m hopeful my cycle shows signs of regulating.

Good luck xx


----------



## Nixnax

Omg 3 girlies I see them all


----------



## Hevalouaddict

I’m moving on over, not sure when I’m testing as I’m 14dpo today and pretty sure AF will be arriving today. Maybe a test in the morning if she hasn’t reared her head. It’s nearly 1am here and I’m at work at 10


----------



## tdog

@3 girlies I definitely see all them how exciting and doh for hubby forgetting them tests hate when men do that :shrug: xx


----------



## 3 girlies

tdog said:


> @3 girlies I definitely see all them how exciting and doh for hubby forgetting them tests hate when men do that :shrug: xx

I actually am glad he did he would have got the first ones he saw :rofl: I cant decide what to get I'm still not convinced by those lines :(


----------



## 3 girlies

I'm wide awake it's so hot tonight. We have a ceiling fan but it's not doing much to help lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

It is hot tonight isn't it!


----------



## Alligator

I’m so thankful we have central air! I don’t do well in heat lol.


----------



## Bump288

3 girlies said:


> Sorry it's a rubbish pic not sure if it will show.
> 
> View attachment 1085613

I can see it !


----------



## Alligator

For me today I’ve felt crampy again this evening, hoping it’s a good sign!!!


----------



## tropicsgirl

Ugh not feeling great today. Tired (but didn’t sleep well and had a busy day). TMI but having stomach issues today. Also very slight stuffy nose. I’m freaking myself out thinking I could have Covid...but realistically the likelihood is quite low considering where I live and the low amount of cases. Hoping I’ll feel better tomorrow. I know I had stomach issues in the beginning of pregnancy with DD. But since we were moving, I didn’t bother to use OPKs and we were not trying very hard this month. So I highly expect AF will arrive this month.


----------



## 3 girlies

I couldnt sleep so just tested & it's so much fainter :cry: I feel really annoyed at myself for testing early :dohh:


----------



## 3 girlies

Ughhh tested again & its a bfn :( gonna wait for af to hit me full force on monday/tues & have a little cry :cry: my body is constantly letting me down. This year has been nothing but stress so far


----------



## 3 girlies

:cry: why did I think testing early is fun? It's not! I dont want to know how many chemicals I have its rubbish. This is just now. Theres a line but its deffo fainter :(


----------



## tdog

3 girlies said:


> :cry: why did I think testing early is fun? It's not! I dont want to know how many chemicals I have its rubbish. This is just now. Theres a line but its deffo fainter :(
> 
> View attachment 1085636

I still see that line tho lovely, are they the one step ones? I wouldn't even no what test to recommend as most are crap now frer was alright with me mind you but Morrisons and asda were just blah :( xx


----------



## 3 girlies

tdog said:


> I still see that line tho lovely, are they the one step ones? I wouldn't even no what test to recommend as most are crap now frer was alright with me mind you but Morrisons and asda were just blah :( xx

Yep one step. I know it's still early but I just dont feel hopeful anymore :( last night they were so much darker. Never mind. Onto next month I guess.


----------



## doggylover

3 girlies said:


> Yep one step. I know it's still early but I just dont feel hopeful anymore :( last night they were so much darker. Never mind. Onto next month I guess.

how many dpo are you? Don’t be disheartened yet. There are lines there! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## 3 girlies

I'm 10dpo today I'd be chuffed with that line if I hadn't tested yesterday:dohh:


----------



## Deethehippy

Maybe you are one of the ladies who tests better with night pee. I have everything crossed for you today x


----------



## 3 girlies

Deethehippy said:


> Maybe you are one of the ladies who tests better with night pee. I have everything crossed for you today x

Thank you. I think it makes it worse when you see so many chemicals on here :( I am going to get some different tests today & test this afternoon. Not sure what ones yet though. I'm not a fan of frer


----------



## Rebaby

Jft1 said:


> Hi ladies, OK if I join? I was active on the June and July thread but the bfns have affected my worse than I thought. Anyway, I'm 3dpo today so I'll be testing in about a week. It's my wedding anniversary on the 11th so would love to have a bfp by then. Good luck everyone

Fingers crossed for your anniversary :bfp: !

I'm ?8dpo today. I've been in bed early two nights in a row now and I'm convinced my boobs are more tender than normal, especially at the sides. Early symptoms for me are almost always sore boobs/peeing more and fatigue but I don't want to get my hopes up too much so trying to keep busy!


----------



## Rebaby

3 girlies said:


> Thank you. I think it makes it worse when you see so many chemicals on here :( I am going to get some different tests today & test this afternoon. Not sure what ones yet though. I'm not a fan of frer

I hope you see a nice dark line today.


----------



## doggylover

YASS!! look at this BEAUTY! CD46 for the win! A super positive OPK! We will bd tonight and tomorrow and hope that covers us. I’m so cross last nights was negative or we would have bd then as well. But I’m just so glad to finally see this! It’s been a long cycle.

My LP is usually just 10 days so anticipating I Ovulate tomorrow I’ll be due AF on 12th august. We are staying with my in laws from Monday 3rd to Thursday 13th, so my whole 2WW. I won’t be taking any tests, just taking my menstrual cup and anticipating the worst. But @kksy9b if you could put me down to test on 13th... just in case :haha: I’m so bloody delighted to finally see that positive!

also please ignore my dusty window sill, I swear I clean and the place is dirty again an hour later.


----------



## 3 girlies

Doggylover that's super dark!!


----------



## 3 girlies

Tesco test super faint :( for 10dpo I'd expect it to be darker


----------



## Stargirl1993

3 girlies said:


> Doggylover that's super dark!!

Good luck!! x


----------



## Stargirl1993

3 girlies said:


> Tesco test super faint :( for 10dpo I'd expect it to be darker
> 
> View attachment 1085640

Is it possible you ovulated later then you thought? x


----------



## 3 girlies

Stargirl1993 said:


> Is it possible you ovulated later then you thought? x

I dont know :shrug: I ran out of ovulation tests:dohh: I am fully expecting this to be a chemical so I'm coming to terms with the lines not progressing.


----------



## Deethehippy

3 girlies said:


> Tesco test super faint :( for 10dpo I'd expect it to be darker
> 
> View attachment 1085640

My Tesco test looked like that at 10 DPO with my chemical in May. The next day at 11 dpo it was noticeably darker. Not much help maybe because it was a chemical but lines can be faint at 10DPO. I’ll dig out the pics in a bit.
Also ics are more sensitive than the Tescos I think.
I would test again tonight with the ics


----------



## Stargirl1993

3 girlies said:


> I dont know :shrug: I ran out of ovulation tests:dohh: I am fully expecting this to be a chemical so I'm coming to terms with the lines not progressing.

could be possible x the Tesco’s tests aren’t as sensitive as the ics I think the Tesco one is 25miu x. Don’t give up hope x


----------



## 3 girlies

Even the ics are fading. This isnt going to end great I've been here before. Oh well was exciting for a few hours lol


----------



## Becca_89

Hello all, 

hope you all have a good month, lots of baby dust!

could I please join for Aug 23rd- a long way away, but I am waiting for AF at the moment (no chance of bfp as OH is in the army, so we definitely didn't get a chance over ovulation this month. 

I have everything crossed to catch it this month as we will manage to have the month together with no get aways! 

Xxx


----------



## Becca_89

3 girlies said:


> Even the ics are fading. This isnt going to end great I've been here before. Oh well was exciting for a few hours lol


I can see the line on the tesco tesco! Fingers crossed for you, don't give up hope just yet! Xx


----------



## Kimmi82

Hi everyone!

I've been missing in action for a long time, mainly because of lockdown and generally feeling low as we have now been trying for a year with no success .

OH was due to start tests just as lockdown hit so we havent started that process yet, just carried on trying. 

Have had a raging positive OPK today so will get busy over the next few days!

Hope we are all well and wishing you all lots of baby dust!!


----------



## doggylover

3 girlies said:


> Tesco test super faint :( for 10dpo I'd expect it to be darker
> 
> View attachment 1085640

Im hoping this is just late implantation and your tests will progress. Fingers crossed for you. 



Becca_89 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> hope you all have a good month, lots of baby dust!
> 
> could I please join for Aug 23rd- a long way away, but I am waiting for AF at the moment (no chance of bfp as OH is in the army, so we definitely didn't get a chance over ovulation this month.
> 
> I have everything crossed to catch it this month as we will manage to have the month together with no get aways!
> 
> Xxx

Lots of BD this month then! 


Kimmi82 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been missing in action for a long time, mainly because of lockdown and generally feeling low as we have now been trying for a year with no success .
> 
> OH was due to start tests just as lockdown hit so we havent started that process yet, just carried on trying.
> 
> Have had a raging positive OPK today so will get busy over the next few days!
> 
> Hope we are all well and wishing you all lots of baby dust!!
> 
> View attachment 1085652

Great looking OPK! Best of luck!


----------



## Vicbrenan

Me!!! 
Testing aug 7!!!! Currently 4dpo

good luck all you ladies!!!!


----------



## Hevalouaddict

Af got me today so I’m CD 1. I should be testing on the 27th. Don’t think I’ll be doing OPKs because I’m not convinced my body actually works anymore. I can’t ask the doctors for help because they tell me to wait until I’m off my meds (I have bipolar, I live on meds)


----------



## Alligator

@3 girlies i didn’t get a very faint positive until evening of 10dpo with my daughter on FRER!! Morning was bfn. Ic’s were all bfn until like 12/13 dpo. It could just be normal fluctuations! 

8/9dpo today (I think more likely 8...?) and bfn! Feeling so down even though I know it’s early! I just said myself I had bfn with my daughter at 8 dpo hahah! Ridiculous. No symptoms but it’s only 7am here. I had cramping yesterday. So I hope that means something in a day or two! 

picture of my bfn test ha. And my chart! What do you guys think? My temps are still really elevated. No dips though. I didn’t have much with my daughter, maybe a small one. I took yesterday’s temp earlier than usual (20-30 mins) and the bbt adjuster had it even higher (98.20 instead of the 98.11 reading I got) but I left as is. Today I went to 98.06. So, maybe an implantation dip!? I left it as is with original temps so no huge dip visible but I wanted to mention!


----------



## Alligator

Hevalouaddict said:


> Af got me today so I’m CD 1. I should be testing on the 27th. Don’t think I’ll be doing OPKs because I’m not convinced my body actually works anymore. I can’t ask the doctors for help because they tell me to wait until I’m off my meds (I have bipolar, I live on meds)

Oh darn I’m sorry. Fx for next month. That’s upsetting, people conceive on critical medication all the time!


----------



## Alligator

Alligator said:


> @3 girlies i didn’t get a very faint positive until evening of 10dpo with my daughter on FRER!! Morning was bfn. Ic’s were all bfn until like 12/13 dpo. It could just be normal fluctuations!
> 
> 8/9dpo today (I think more likely 8...?) and bfn! Feeling so down even though I know it’s early! I just said myself I had bfn with my daughter at 8 dpo hahah! Ridiculous. No symptoms but it’s only 7am here. I had cramping yesterday. So I hope that means something in a day or two!
> 
> picture of my bfn test ha. And my chart! What do you guys think? My temps are still really elevated. No dips though. I didn’t have much with my daughter, maybe a small one. I took yesterday’s temp earlier than usual (20-30 mins) and the bbt adjuster had it even higher (98.20 instead of the 98.11 reading I got) but I left as is. Today I went to 98.06. So, maybe an implantation dip!? I left it as is with original temps so no huge dip visible but I wanted to mention!
> 
> View attachment 1085653
> View attachment 1085654

Also! This test is like our drug store brand version of FRER, I’ve never used it before but they were on sale so I caved! Ic was negative this am too. Saving FRER because I’m not about to pee all my money away this month hahah


----------



## 3 girlies

I really dont think my lines will get any darker tbh. Boobs dont feel as sore today either :( I'm not testing anymore it's actually driving me crazy.


----------



## Alligator

3 girlies said:


> I really dont think my lines will get any darker tbh. Boobs dont feel as sore today either :( I'm not testing anymore it's actually driving me crazy.

I do understand that feeling! Big hugs.


----------



## Hevalouaddict

@Alligator ive had 2 healthy pregnancies on my meds. Strangely enough, when I’ve been pregnant I’ve come off the meds because it does something to me that keeps me in sync.


----------



## doggylover

Hevalouaddict said:


> Af got me today so I’m CD 1. I should be testing on the 27th. Don’t think I’ll be doing OPKs because I’m not convinced my body actually works anymore. I can’t ask the doctors for help because they tell me to wait until I’m off my meds (I have bipolar, I live on meds)

Sorry about AF, and I hope this cycle goes smoothly for you. 



Alligator said:


> @3 girlies i didn’t get a very faint positive until evening of 10dpo with my daughter on FRER!! Morning was bfn. Ic’s were all bfn until like 12/13 dpo. It could just be normal fluctuations!
> 
> 8/9dpo today (I think more likely 8...?) and bfn! Feeling so down even though I know it’s early! I just said myself I had bfn with my daughter at 8 dpo hahah! Ridiculous. No symptoms but it’s only 7am here. I had cramping yesterday. So I hope that means something in a day or two!
> 
> picture of my bfn test ha. And my chart! What do you guys think? My temps are still really elevated. No dips though. I didn’t have much with my daughter, maybe a small one. I took yesterday’s temp earlier than usual (20-30 mins) and the bbt adjuster had it even higher (98.20 instead of the 98.11 reading I got) but I left as is. Today I went to 98.06. So, maybe an implantation dip!? I left it as is with original temps so no huge dip visible but I wanted to mention!
> 
> View attachment 1085653
> View attachment 1085654

today could be a implantation dip for sure. I read something recently that said 6-8dpo is the normal range for implantation. 



3 girlies said:


> I really dont think my lines will get any darker tbh. Boobs dont feel as sore today either :( I'm not testing anymore it's actually driving me crazy.

Big hugs, I understand why you’re done testing for now. It’s an emotional rollercoaster, and takes over your every thought.


----------



## Alligator

doggylover said:


> Sorry about AF, and I hope this cycle goes smoothly for you.
> 
> 
> 
> today could be a implantation dip for sure. I read something recently that said 6-8dpo is the normal range for implantation.
> 
> 
> 
> Big hugs, I understand why you’re done testing for now. It’s an emotional rollercoaster, and takes over your every thought.

Yes I think I read implantation can happen from 6-12dpo but is most common from like 7-10? So here’s hoping! I’m super anxious!


----------



## 3 girlies

I'm spotting now so I'm deffo expecting af to hit me soon. Its never normally early but I'm glad it is now, roll on next cycle


----------



## doggylover

Alligator said:


> Yes I think I read implantation can happen from 6-12dpo but is most common from like 7-10? So here’s hoping! I’m super anxious!

I’m sure you are! The TWW is a horrible time. The mind goes berserk. 



3 girlies said:


> I'm spotting now so I'm deffo expecting af to hit me soon. Its never normally early but I'm glad it is now, roll on next cycle

Oh I’m so sorry :( but I understand that desire for it just to be over now so you can move on.


----------



## Alligator

3 girlies said:


> I'm spotting now so I'm deffo expecting af to hit me soon. Its never normally early but I'm glad it is now, roll on next cycle

Oh darn I’m so sorry. Big hugs. In a way it’s good for us to reset to a new cycle and not wait and wonder. Still tough though!


----------



## drudai

Sorry about the BFNs ladies. Even more sorry for the witches. :(


----------



## Rebaby

3 girlies said:


> I'm spotting now so I'm deffo expecting af to hit me soon. Its never normally early but I'm glad it is now, roll on next cycle

Sorry to hear this but I'll have everything crossed for you for next cycle.


----------



## salamander91

Sorry 3 girlies :hugs:


----------



## salamander91

My opks are getting darker again. Fx I actually ovulate this time! Cd75 #-o


----------



## doggylover

salamander91 said:


> My opks are getting darker again. Fx I actually ovulate this time! Cd75 #-o

Hopefully it is right around the corner for you now, you’ve had the patience of a saint. Although mine was starkly negative last night and blazing today :-k


----------



## Alligator

salamander91 said:


> My opks are getting darker again. Fx I actually ovulate this time! Cd75 #-o

Crossing fingers for you for sure. What a long cycle. I can’t believe you’re still sane! I would have driven myself mad surely. 

a bit gassy and crampy this morning.. we shall see if anything comes of it! I go back and forth between being very confident and positive and then very down and my trying to prepare myself for another negative and another month. Looks like my sister will be postponing her wedding until April 2021 which is when this baby would be due if we are successful. So that gives me some more anxiety wondering how that’ll go and potential issues. So if we aren’t successful it will still be very sad but at least the silver lining is that I won’t have a super newborn and can maybe make it to her wedding!


----------



## doggylover

Alligator said:


> Crossing fingers for you for sure. What a long cycle. I can’t believe you’re still sane! I would have driven myself mad surely.
> 
> a bit gassy and crampy this morning.. we shall see if anything comes of it! I go back and forth between being very confident and positive and then very down and my trying to prepare myself for another negative and another month. Looks like my sister will be postponing her wedding until April 2021 which is when this baby would be due if we are successful. So that gives me some more anxiety wondering how that’ll go and potential issues. So if we aren’t successful it will still be very sad but at least the silver lining is that I won’t have a super newborn and can maybe make it to her wedding!

Oh that would be cutting it close! With my first (an April baby) I was due on 29th March and my best friend got married on 4th April. Luckily I was well overdue, so just lumbered around like a whale at the wedding :haha:


----------



## drudai

@doggylover :haha:

@Alligator I do the same. I'm definitely more prepared for negative, but it will be a major blow as DH hasn't said yes to another month of trying. We are taking it month by month which is upsetting.


----------



## aymz1983

Hello :D

Back again! After a time a few months ago, now find ourselves in with the possibility of a pregnancy this month. 

As we are ntnp I don't track temps or use opk's. I have an app (Flo) which estimates O day. Currently I'm on cd13 of an average 29 day cycle (last few have been 28 though but have been anywhere between 27 and 33). 
It estimated that I would O tomorrow on cd 14 with af due 17/8.
I had some cm on Thursday (cd 11) but I thought that was fallout from OH the night before lol. Yesterday (cd12) was much more wet in the morning/early afternoon with a little bit of ewcm but had practically disappeared by the evening. Nothing today. 
I had pains in the early hours of yesterday which lasted throughout the day and night, like dull cramps and backache on my left hand side. I've had a couple cramps this evening but only started a couple hours ago and not as much as yesterday. For this reason, I believe I o'd yesterday on cd12. Although if anyone thinks different do let me know!

OH and I dtd Tuesday night (poss early Wednesday). Again Wednesday afternoon and then again Wednesday night (poss early Thursday). So that puts it at 2-3 days (depending on times) before o. Or, 4-5 days if we went by my app.

So, as I manually entered my O date, app now has af due 15/8. However, to be on the safe side, could you put me down for 17/8? Although I could in theory test from 10/8, which would put me at 10dpo, or 8dpo by original app dates lol.

Ok I can stop blabbering now lol. Good luck to everyone who is yet to find out, congrats to those that have and I'm sorry for all the bfn's so far xx


----------



## Alligator

The issue is my sisters wedding is cross country! So air travel involved. We will see!


----------



## doggylover

Alligator said:


> The issue is my sisters wedding is cross country! So air travel involved. We will see!

Oh no way, that would not be good if you were about to pop! 



aymz1983 said:


> Hello :D
> 
> Back again! After a time a few months ago, now find ourselves in with the possibility of a pregnancy this month.
> 
> As we are ntnp I don't track temps or use opk's. I have an app (Flo) which estimates O day. Currently I'm on cd13 of an average 29 day cycle (last few have been 28 though but have been anywhere between 27 and 33).
> It estimated that I would O tomorrow on cd 14 with af due 17/8.
> I had some cm on Thursday (cd 11) but I thought that was fallout from OH the night before lol. Yesterday (cd12) was much more wet in the morning/early afternoon with a little bit of ewcm but had practically disappeared by the evening. Nothing today.
> I had pains in the early hours of yesterday which lasted throughout the day and night, like dull cramps and backache on my left hand side. I've had a couple cramps this evening but only started a couple hours ago and not as much as yesterday. For this reason, I believe I o'd yesterday on cd12. Although if anyone thinks different do let me know!
> 
> OH and I dtd Tuesday night (poss early Wednesday). Again Wednesday afternoon and then again Wednesday night (poss early Thursday). So that puts it at 2-3 days (depending on times) before o. Or, 4-5 days if we went by my app.
> 
> So, as I manually entered my O date, app now has af due 15/8. However, to be on the safe side, could you put me down for 17/8? Although I could in theory test from 10/8, which would put me at 10dpo, or 8dpo by original app dates lol.
> 
> Ok I can stop blabbering now lol. Good luck to everyone who is yet to find out, congrats to those that have and I'm sorry for all the bfn's so far xx

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## SY92

Just popping in to send you all some baby dust!
:dust:​


----------



## kksy9b

@Bump288 I can definitely see a line on the inverted photo!!

@tropicsgirl got you down!! Good luck this cycle!!

@doggylover a blazing positive!!!! Wahoo!! I know it's been a crazy long cycle for you and I'm so hopeful you will you will have your beautiful BFP soon!! Got you moved to the 13th! and yes, I'm in the States. Every school district is different but the trend I see is that you can choose in person or online or un-enroll from public/private school and do homeschooling. We are choosing the online option (fall only...will find out more information about next semester in a few months) so that he can still get the speech services he needs. We found out yesterday that the district is delaying our start date 2 weeks so now we have over a month until we will start back up. It's got to be nerve-wracking getting ready to send your kiddos back to school! But that's great that there haven't been a lot of cases where you are and like you said, hopefully they can just play outside a lot. There is no "right" and "wrong" decision...whatever is best and makes sense for your family is the right one

@Deethehippy :hugs: :hugs:

@Lottielouf If temping is stressing you out, then definitely okay to stop! I love temping but I don't find it too obsessive for me. OPKs are a different story though...yikes! Last month was the first time I used them and was not a fan. Taking a much more relaxed approach with them this cycle and trying not to start them until 2 days before expected O

@Stargirl1993 I'm sorry your period has been heavier. I know I'm a few days behind the thread so I hope by now it has eased up for you :hugs:

@tbfromlv I hope you are given the option to teach virtually! Our district just pushed back the start date to after labor day and the middle and high schoolers will be on a hybrid schedule. I'm not going to be surprised AT ALL if we wind up all virtual this fall. I'm in the KC suburbs and I'm thankful that our district and other surrounding districts are taking this so seriously and following the health departments recommendations.

@drudai I'm so sorry that it has hit you so closely and I hope that everyone recovers quickly. I've known a few people that have also contracted it and it's just such a scary/unknown time. Worse when people think it's all a hoax or refuse to wear a mask. 

@MrsKatie I hope your husband is able to get back to work (safely) soon! I hope you are having a great time getting to visit your family and wahoo to ovulating!! I hope you've caught your egg this month!

@Danizzychar 4 DPO is too early to have any symptoms hun. I hope that this is your month and in another week will be getting that BFP! Did you need any fertility treatments for your other kiddos?

@topazicatzbet i'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: Praying that you have your forever baby soon. I've got you down on the front page and regardless of when you test, would love to have you around for this month! 

@Alligator We've had a mandatory mask policy in place for the last month now. We are still seeing our numbers increase but a lot of people aren't taking it seriously and not all businesses are enforcing it. We are just staying home and avoiding the public as much as we can. Kind of sucks because if everyone would just abide by the rule, then we could start to see some progress with this thing. I love the dream with your daughter!! How sweet and hopefully it's a good sign like you said! So far everything sounds really positive for this cycle...I'm so hopeful for you!!

@3 girlies :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry hun. Sometimes testing early can be more of a curse than a blessing. Praying that your next cycle will bring you your sticky bean

@Rebaby welcome and I've got you down for the 8th! I'm so sorry for your loss earlier this year and I hope that you were able to catch that eggie this month!! That's a lot of willpower to wait to test until after AF is due!

@Jft1 hello and welcome! Totally understand needing to have a break from bnb...excited you're back and hopefully this month will bring you your BFP! I put you down for the 7th since that was a week from your post but happy to move it if you'd like a different day. An anniversary BFP would just be the best!

@elencor I've seen some positive tests as early as 7dpo but I feel like 9/10 is the most common vvvvf line tests that I see.

@Hevalouaddict :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry that AF got you and hopeful for you for your next cycle. That's frustrating that your doctor's won't even have the conversation with you unless you're off of meds. I've got you updated for the 27th

@Becca_89 hello and welcome! I've got you added to the front page hun. Best of luck to you!!

@Kimmi82 I'm so sorry it's been a long road for you. I hope you're able to get your testing done soon. Best of luck to you this cycle! I have you updated on the front page under the "unknown" category but am happy to move you once you have your date!

@Vicbrenan Got you updated!! Good luck this cycle!!

@salamander91 wahoo for darkening OPKs!!

@aymz1983 Sounds like you all had great timing!! I've got you updated on the front page for the 17th! Good luck!!
-----------------

I think I got everyone updated on the front!! If I missed you, I'm so sorry and it wasn't on purpose! Just pop another post on and I'll get you on there!

--------------------
AFM, I started OPKs last night (negative) but today it's looking darker! I don't think I'll get a positive for a couple more days but my CB advanced had a blinking smiley face so I know it's coming soon! Today is all about DH haha:) and we will start the BD'ing marathon tomorrow. I am so hopeful and optimistic for this cycle and praying we catch this month. The due date to catch this cycle or next would just be perfect!

I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend and I'll pop back on Monday or Tuesday next week (I can't get on here everyday...it makes me way to obsessive! I found a few times a week just works really well for me!)


----------



## Alligator

kksy9b said:


> @Bump288 I can definitely see a line on the inverted photo!!
> 
> @tropicsgirl got you down!! Good luck this cycle!!
> 
> @doggylover a blazing positive!!!! Wahoo!! I know it's been a crazy long cycle for you and I'm so hopeful you will you will have your beautiful BFP soon!! Got you moved to the 13th! and yes, I'm in the States. Every school district is different but the trend I see is that you can choose in person or online or un-enroll from public/private school and do homeschooling. We are choosing the online option (fall only...will find out more information about next semester in a few months) so that he can still get the speech services he needs. We found out yesterday that the district is delaying our start date 2 weeks so now we have over a month until we will start back up. It's got to be nerve-wracking getting ready to send your kiddos back to school! But that's great that there haven't been a lot of cases where you are and like you said, hopefully they can just play outside a lot. There is no "right" and "wrong" decision...whatever is best and makes sense for your family is the right one
> 
> @Deethehippy :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> @Lottielouf If temping is stressing you out, then definitely okay to stop! I love temping but I don't find it too obsessive for me. OPKs are a different story though...yikes! Last month was the first time I used them and was not a fan. Taking a much more relaxed approach with them this cycle and trying not to start them until 2 days before expected O
> 
> @Stargirl1993 I'm sorry your period has been heavier. I know I'm a few days behind the thread so I hope by now it has eased up for you :hugs:
> 
> @tbfromlv I hope you are given the option to teach virtually! Our district just pushed back the start date to after labor day and the middle and high schoolers will be on a hybrid schedule. I'm not going to be surprised AT ALL if we wind up all virtual this fall. I'm in the KC suburbs and I'm thankful that our district and other surrounding districts are taking this so seriously and following the health departments recommendations.
> 
> @drudai I'm so sorry that it has hit you so closely and I hope that everyone recovers quickly. I've known a few people that have also contracted it and it's just such a scary/unknown time. Worse when people think it's all a hoax or refuse to wear a mask.
> 
> @MrsKatie I hope your husband is able to get back to work (safely) soon! I hope you are having a great time getting to visit your family and wahoo to ovulating!! I hope you've caught your egg this month!
> 
> @Danizzychar 4 DPO is too early to have any symptoms hun. I hope that this is your month and in another week will be getting that BFP! Did you need any fertility treatments for your other kiddos?
> 
> @topazicatzbet i'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: Praying that you have your forever baby soon. I've got you down on the front page and regardless of when you test, would love to have you around for this month!
> 
> @Alligator We've had a mandatory mask policy in place for the last month now. We are still seeing our numbers increase but a lot of people aren't taking it seriously and not all businesses are enforcing it. We are just staying home and avoiding the public as much as we can. Kind of sucks because if everyone would just abide by the rule, then we could start to see some progress with this thing. I love the dream with your daughter!! How sweet and hopefully it's a good sign like you said! So far everything sounds really positive for this cycle...I'm so hopeful for you!!
> 
> @3 girlies :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry hun. Sometimes testing early can be more of a curse than a blessing. Praying that your next cycle will bring you your sticky bean
> 
> @Rebaby welcome and I've got you down for the 8th! I'm so sorry for your loss earlier this year and I hope that you were able to catch that eggie this month!! That's a lot of willpower to wait to test until after AF is due!
> 
> @Jft1 hello and welcome! Totally understand needing to have a break from bnb...excited you're back and hopefully this month will bring you your BFP! I put you down for the 7th since that was a week from your post but happy to move it if you'd like a different day. An anniversary BFP would just be the best!
> 
> @elencor I've seen some positive tests as early as 7dpo but I feel like 9/10 is the most common vvvvf line tests that I see.
> 
> @Hevalouaddict :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry that AF got you and hopeful for you for your next cycle. That's frustrating that your doctor's won't even have the conversation with you unless you're off of meds. I've got you updated for the 27th
> 
> @Becca_89 hello and welcome! I've got you added to the front page hun. Best of luck to you!!
> 
> @Kimmi82 I'm so sorry it's been a long road for you. I hope you're able to get your testing done soon. Best of luck to you this cycle! I have you updated on the front page under the "unknown" category but am happy to move you once you have your date!
> 
> @Vicbrenan Got you updated!! Good luck this cycle!!
> 
> @salamander91 wahoo for darkening OPKs!!
> 
> @aymz1983 Sounds like you all had great timing!! I've got you updated on the front page for the 17th! Good luck!!
> -----------------
> 
> I think I got everyone updated on the front!! If I missed you, I'm so sorry and it wasn't on purpose! Just pop another post on and I'll get you on there!
> 
> --------------------
> AFM, I started OPKs last night (negative) but today it's looking darker! I don't think I'll get a positive for a couple more days but my CB advanced had a blinking smiley face so I know it's coming soon! Today is all about DH :)haha:) and we will start the BD'ing marathon tomorrow. I am so hopeful and optimistic for this cycle and praying we catch this month. The due date to catch this cycle or next would just be perfect!
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend and I'll pop back on Monday or Tuesday next week (I can't get on here everyday...it makes me way to obsessive! I found a few times a week just works really well for me!)

That’s perfect! I’m on way too much but it’s something to do. I’m back to work on Tuesday (it’s a long weekend here) so hopefully that will distract me. Or I’ll procrastinate so many projects I have going on and log on just as often lol! 


doggylover said:


> Oh no way, that would not be good if you were about to pop!
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for you!

I know! Can’t be about to pop and flying but we’ll cross that bridge if we come to it I suppose. Nothing short of a doctor telling me I can’t go would stop me!


----------



## Kimmi82

kksy9b said:


> @Bump288 I can definitely see a line on the inverted photo!!
> 
> @tropicsgirl got you down!! Good luck this cycle!!
> 
> @doggylover a blazing positive!!!! Wahoo!! I know it's been a crazy long cycle for you and I'm so hopeful you will you will have your beautiful BFP soon!! Got you moved to the 13th! and yes, I'm in the States. Every school district is different but the trend I see is that you can choose in person or online or un-enroll from public/private school and do homeschooling. We are choosing the online option (fall only...will find out more information about next semester in a few months) so that he can still get the speech services he needs. We found out yesterday that the district is delaying our start date 2 weeks so now we have over a month until we will start back up. It's got to be nerve-wracking getting ready to send your kiddos back to school! But that's great that there haven't been a lot of cases where you are and like you said, hopefully they can just play outside a lot. There is no "right" and "wrong" decision...whatever is best and makes sense for your family is the right one
> 
> @Deethehippy :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> @Lottielouf If temping is stressing you out, then definitely okay to stop! I love temping but I don't find it too obsessive for me. OPKs are a different story though...yikes! Last month was the first time I used them and was not a fan. Taking a much more relaxed approach with them this cycle and trying not to start them until 2 days before expected O
> 
> @Stargirl1993 I'm sorry your period has been heavier. I know I'm a few days behind the thread so I hope by now it has eased up for you :hugs:
> 
> @tbfromlv I hope you are given the option to teach virtually! Our district just pushed back the start date to after labor day and the middle and high schoolers will be on a hybrid schedule. I'm not going to be surprised AT ALL if we wind up all virtual this fall. I'm in the KC suburbs and I'm thankful that our district and other surrounding districts are taking this so seriously and following the health departments recommendations.
> 
> @drudai I'm so sorry that it has hit you so closely and I hope that everyone recovers quickly. I've known a few people that have also contracted it and it's just such a scary/unknown time. Worse when people think it's all a hoax or refuse to wear a mask.
> 
> @MrsKatie I hope your husband is able to get back to work (safely) soon! I hope you are having a great time getting to visit your family and wahoo to ovulating!! I hope you've caught your egg this month!
> 
> @Danizzychar 4 DPO is too early to have any symptoms hun. I hope that this is your month and in another week will be getting that BFP! Did you need any fertility treatments for your other kiddos?
> 
> @topazicatzbet i'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: Praying that you have your forever baby soon. I've got you down on the front page and regardless of when you test, would love to have you around for this month!
> 
> @Alligator We've had a mandatory mask policy in place for the last month now. We are still seeing our numbers increase but a lot of people aren't taking it seriously and not all businesses are enforcing it. We are just staying home and avoiding the public as much as we can. Kind of sucks because if everyone would just abide by the rule, then we could start to see some progress with this thing. I love the dream with your daughter!! How sweet and hopefully it's a good sign like you said! So far everything sounds really positive for this cycle...I'm so hopeful for you!!
> 
> @3 girlies :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry hun. Sometimes testing early can be more of a curse than a blessing. Praying that your next cycle will bring you your sticky bean
> 
> @Rebaby welcome and I've got you down for the 8th! I'm so sorry for your loss earlier this year and I hope that you were able to catch that eggie this month!! That's a lot of willpower to wait to test until after AF is due!
> 
> @Jft1 hello and welcome! Totally understand needing to have a break from bnb...excited you're back and hopefully this month will bring you your BFP! I put you down for the 7th since that was a week from your post but happy to move it if you'd like a different day. An anniversary BFP would just be the best!
> 
> @elencor I've seen some positive tests as early as 7dpo but I feel like 9/10 is the most common vvvvf line tests that I see.
> 
> @Hevalouaddict :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry that AF got you and hopeful for you for your next cycle. That's frustrating that your doctor's won't even have the conversation with you unless you're off of meds. I've got you updated for the 27th
> 
> @Becca_89 hello and welcome! I've got you added to the front page hun. Best of luck to you!!
> 
> @Kimmi82 I'm so sorry it's been a long road for you. I hope you're able to get your testing done soon. Best of luck to you this cycle! I have you updated on the front page under the "unknown" category but am happy to move you once you have your date!
> 
> @Vicbrenan Got you updated!! Good luck this cycle!!
> 
> @salamander91 wahoo for darkening OPKs!!
> 
> @aymz1983 Sounds like you all had great timing!! I've got you updated on the front page for the 17th! Good luck!!
> -----------------
> 
> I think I got everyone updated on the front!! If I missed you, I'm so sorry and it wasn't on purpose! Just pop another post on and I'll get you on there!
> 
> --------------------
> AFM, I started OPKs last night (negative) but today it's looking darker! I don't think I'll get a positive for a couple more days but my CB advanced had a blinking smiley face so I know it's coming soon! Today is all about DH :)haha:) and we will start the BD'ing marathon tomorrow. I am so hopeful and optimistic for this cycle and praying we catch this month. The due date to catch this cycle or next would just be perfect!
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend and I'll pop back on Monday or Tuesday next week (I can't get on here everyday...it makes me way to obsessive! I found a few times a week just works really well for me!)

Thankyou!!


----------



## 3 girlies

Going to guess tomorrow will be cd1 for me im in agony right now! Fingers crossed august is lucky for us all


----------



## Deethehippy

3 girlies said:


> Going to guess tomorrow will be cd1 for me im in agony right now! Fingers crossed august is lucky for us all

I'm so sorry :hugs: I hope AF isn't too harsh on you x


----------



## Mummafrog

Hey everyone, 

It's me your friendly neighbourhood frog following again.

I'm afraid I still don't think I've ovulated yet and my blood tests weren't great news the other week so I got quite disheartened and stopped posting :/ I've picked myself up and continue to do just one opk a day and will only get excited if it gets proper dark. Otherwise I'm trying to forget it all.
My GP has ordered a pelvic scan and more bloods end of August/early September. But if I ovulate before then I'm hoping me and my intended parents can still go for it. 

I hope people are well, chemicals are just the worst, they seem to happen all the time. Either that or people have surges of hcg randomly and very sensitive tests, I'm sure that's happened to me in the past. 
Sending hugs 3 girlies :( 

Sorry for everyone who didn't catch. Here's to August! If I could just ovulate in August that would be amazing...


----------



## doggylover

Oh @Mummafrog im sorry to hear this cycle hasn’t gone smoothly for you.

Ladies I saw this on IG and thought I’d share. Pretty accurate!


----------



## MrsKatie

Omg @doggylover that is too true!!!!


----------



## Alligator

doggylover said:


> Oh @Mummafrog im sorry to hear this cycle hasn’t gone smoothly for you.
> 
> Ladies I saw this on IG and thought I’d share. Pretty accurate!
> 
> View attachment 1085670

Lol so true! 
I had a lovely (social distance) evening with 3 good friends, all of whom are pregnant. I hope some of their preggo dust rubs off on me! 8/9 dpo today (it’s 10:30pm so almost 9/10). If I don’t see a positive by Monday or Tuesday I’ll feel pretty down and out!


----------



## 3 girlies

So I put a tampon in as I started to bleed, took pain killers last night &just now i remove a totally white tampon :dohh: my body is hating me right now ughhh! Roll on cd1 i need a fresh month lol


----------



## Mummafrog

Have you tested again today 3? Maybe just spotting?
P.s I'm gonna call you 3 now, sounds like you're from a TV drama.


----------



## 3 girlies

Mummafrog said:


> Have you tested again today 3? Maybe just spotting?
> P.s I'm gonna call you 3 now, sounds like you're from a TV drama.

No I'm really crampy & its proper sore af cramps so it's going to be today. Yesterdays tests were so faint. 

Haha I used to be 2 girlies on here then changed my name to 3 girlies but then along came my son lol. Maybe I should have been called maybejust1more :rofl:


----------



## Rebaby

kksy9b said:


> @Bump288 I can definitely see a line on the inverted photo!!
> 
> @tropicsgirl got you down!! Good luck this cycle!!
> 
> @doggylover a blazing positive!!!! Wahoo!! I know it's been a crazy long cycle for you and I'm so hopeful you will you will have your beautiful BFP soon!! Got you moved to the 13th! and yes, I'm in the States. Every school district is different but the trend I see is that you can choose in person or online or un-enroll from public/private school and do homeschooling. We are choosing the online option (fall only...will find out more information about next semester in a few months) so that he can still get the speech services he needs. We found out yesterday that the district is delaying our start date 2 weeks so now we have over a month until we will start back up. It's got to be nerve-wracking getting ready to send your kiddos back to school! But that's great that there haven't been a lot of cases where you are and like you said, hopefully they can just play outside a lot. There is no "right" and "wrong" decision...whatever is best and makes sense for your family is the right one
> 
> @Deethehippy :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> @Lottielouf If temping is stressing you out, then definitely okay to stop! I love temping but I don't find it too obsessive for me. OPKs are a different story though...yikes! Last month was the first time I used them and was not a fan. Taking a much more relaxed approach with them this cycle and trying not to start them until 2 days before expected O
> 
> @Stargirl1993 I'm sorry your period has been heavier. I know I'm a few days behind the thread so I hope by now it has eased up for you :hugs:
> 
> @tbfromlv I hope you are given the option to teach virtually! Our district just pushed back the start date to after labor day and the middle and high schoolers will be on a hybrid schedule. I'm not going to be surprised AT ALL if we wind up all virtual this fall. I'm in the KC suburbs and I'm thankful that our district and other surrounding districts are taking this so seriously and following the health departments recommendations.
> 
> @drudai I'm so sorry that it has hit you so closely and I hope that everyone recovers quickly. I've known a few people that have also contracted it and it's just such a scary/unknown time. Worse when people think it's all a hoax or refuse to wear a mask.
> 
> @MrsKatie I hope your husband is able to get back to work (safely) soon! I hope you are having a great time getting to visit your family and wahoo to ovulating!! I hope you've caught your egg this month!
> 
> @Danizzychar 4 DPO is too early to have any symptoms hun. I hope that this is your month and in another week will be getting that BFP! Did you need any fertility treatments for your other kiddos?
> 
> @topazicatzbet i'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: Praying that you have your forever baby soon. I've got you down on the front page and regardless of when you test, would love to have you around for this month!
> 
> @Alligator We've had a mandatory mask policy in place for the last month now. We are still seeing our numbers increase but a lot of people aren't taking it seriously and not all businesses are enforcing it. We are just staying home and avoiding the public as much as we can. Kind of sucks because if everyone would just abide by the rule, then we could start to see some progress with this thing. I love the dream with your daughter!! How sweet and hopefully it's a good sign like you said! So far everything sounds really positive for this cycle...I'm so hopeful for you!!
> 
> @3 girlies :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry hun. Sometimes testing early can be more of a curse than a blessing. Praying that your next cycle will bring you your sticky bean
> 
> @Rebaby welcome and I've got you down for the 8th! I'm so sorry for your loss earlier this year and I hope that you were able to catch that eggie this month!! That's a lot of willpower to wait to test until after AF is due!
> 
> @Jft1 hello and welcome! Totally understand needing to have a break from bnb...excited you're back and hopefully this month will bring you your BFP! I put you down for the 7th since that was a week from your post but happy to move it if you'd like a different day. An anniversary BFP would just be the best!
> 
> @elencor I've seen some positive tests as early as 7dpo but I feel like 9/10 is the most common vvvvf line tests that I see.
> 
> @Hevalouaddict :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry that AF got you and hopeful for you for your next cycle. That's frustrating that your doctor's won't even have the conversation with you unless you're off of meds. I've got you updated for the 27th
> 
> @Becca_89 hello and welcome! I've got you added to the front page hun. Best of luck to you!!
> 
> @Kimmi82 I'm so sorry it's been a long road for you. I hope you're able to get your testing done soon. Best of luck to you this cycle! I have you updated on the front page under the "unknown" category but am happy to move you once you have your date!
> 
> @Vicbrenan Got you updated!! Good luck this cycle!!
> 
> @salamander91 wahoo for darkening OPKs!!
> 
> @aymz1983 Sounds like you all had great timing!! I've got you updated on the front page for the 17th! Good luck!!
> -----------------
> 
> I think I got everyone updated on the front!! If I missed you, I'm so sorry and it wasn't on purpose! Just pop another post on and I'll get you on there!
> 
> --------------------
> AFM, I started OPKs last night (negative) but today it's looking darker! I don't think I'll get a positive for a couple more days but my CB advanced had a blinking smiley face so I know it's coming soon! Today is all about DH :)haha:) and we will start the BD'ing marathon tomorrow. I am so hopeful and optimistic for this cycle and praying we catch this month. The due date to catch this cycle or next would just be perfect!
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend and I'll pop back on Monday or Tuesday next week (I can't get on here everyday...it makes me way to obsessive! I found a few times a week just works really well for me!)

Thank you! Hope you manage to catch that egg!


----------



## Nixnax

3 girlies - have you tested again yet? That could be IB? 

AFM - I think I'll ovulate tomorrow, my opks are just shy of being positive. Will AI tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## doggylover

3 girlies said:


> So I put a tampon in as I started to bleed, took pain killers last night &just now i remove a totally white tampon :dohh: my body is hating me right now ughhh! Roll on cd1 i need a fresh month lol

Is there any more uncomfortable feeling than taking out a dry tampon :shock: I’m sorry AF is coming :(

AFM even more positive OPKs today. My wondfo gave me 200% on Femometer! I was just thinking yesterday surely nobody ever gets 200%!


----------



## drudai

@doggylover great positive!

@Nixnax good luck <3

-
I put down the thermometer this morning. No more stressing myself out on it. Riding this cycle out.


----------



## Kimmi82

doggylover said:


> Is there any more uncomfortable feeling than taking out a dry tampon :shock: I’m sorry AF is coming :(
> 
> AFM even more positive OPKs today. My wondfo gave me 200% on Femometer! I was just thinking yesterday surely nobody ever gets 200%!
> 
> View attachment 1085672

Mine was like that yesterday, its started to fade now so we've been BDing all weekend!


----------



## Alligator

I’m sorry @3 girlies. I hope you get some closure to this cycle soon! 

@drudai sometimes it’s good to just take a step back! 
@doggylover yay! Super dark OPK! Go get it! 
@Nixnax good luck!!! 

as for me 9 (maybe 10?) dpo and BFN. I keep fooling myself into thinking I see a line but I think I’m going crazy. It’s not obvious. I need to just wait for obvious lines and chuck negative tests!


----------



## Alligator

Forgot to mention! I also had to pee overnight (this hardly ever happens) so pee isn’t super long hold (4ish hours) and I slept poorly! My temp is up but i slept really badly. Boo!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good luck ladies <3
:dust:


----------



## Alligator

Here’s another photo of the test. Maybe 45 mins after but I think it shows what I thought I saw? I don’t know, I’m going mental! Lol


----------



## drudai

@Alligator I know you see that shadow lady. :rofl:


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Alligator something is catching my eye!


----------



## Suggerhoney

I feel so broken and so empty and such a failure. 
I wud really like to be in this thread but becuase im having another chemical pregnancy it means O will be to early again. 

I really do not know what to do anymore.
Im so sorry for my depressive posts but having recurring losses is one of the most hardest things I've ever been through. 

I am broken.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Alligator

Suggerhoney said:


> I feel so broken and so empty and such a failure.
> I wud really like to be in this thread but becuase im having another chemical pregnancy it means O will be to early again.
> 
> I really do not know what to do anymore.
> Im so sorry for my depressive posts but having recurring losses is one of the most hardest things I've ever been through.
> 
> I am broken.

No need to apologize. These are your feelings! I’m so sorry. You aren’t broken. I hope you’ll be here along with us for support and love! Xo


----------



## Alligator

drudai said:


> @Alligator I know you see that shadow lady. :rofl:

Girl yes! Exactly!! Is it a shadow? Indent? Evap? Start of a line???? It was not like that yesterday’s test!!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bevziibubble said:


> I'm so sorry hun :hugs:

Thanks Bev. 
I feel so crushed. :cry:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Alligator said:


> No need to apologize. These are your feelings! I’m so sorry. You aren’t broken. I hope you’ll be here along with us for support and love! Xo

Thank you but im thinking of stepping away TBH. This 3rd loss has hit me so hard.
I wudnt wish this om my worst enemy.
Im hoping O will hold of untill after cd11 but I just know it will be CD8 or 9.

Other womon have chemicals and O at there normal time but for me it makes me O way to early.
Its just so hard hon.

Im now on my 7th FF chart and almost 6 months ttc.

I've lost all hope now:cry:


----------



## doggylover

drudai said:


> @doggylover great positive!
> 
> @Nixnax good luck <3
> 
> -
> I put down the thermometer this morning. No more stressing myself out on it. Riding this cycle out.

I think even a week or so out can help reset the mind. 



Alligator said:


> I’m sorry @3 girlies. I hope you get some closure to this cycle soon!
> 
> @drudai sometimes it’s good to just take a step back!
> @doggylover yay! Super dark OPK! Go get it!
> @Nixnax good luck!!!
> 
> as for me 9 (maybe 10?) dpo and BFN. I keep fooling myself into thinking I see a line but I think I’m going crazy. It’s not obvious. I need to just wait for obvious lines and chuck negative tests!
> 
> View attachment 1085676
> View attachment 1085677

Still early though, don’t rely on that too much yet.


----------



## Alligator

doggylover said:


> I think even a week or so out can help reset the mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Still early though, don’t rely on that too much yet.

Yes I know you’re right. This is such a roller coaster, the more I look at the test in person (way beyond the time obviously but I know I saw a bit of something within the limit too, just questioned myself since it wasn’t obvious hah) the more I see a line. So we shall see! I may try a FRER tomorrow. I promised myself i wouldn’t waste them like last cycle and wait til I got a line on another test. I don’t have any more of these particular tests and won’t have a chance to grab any today! Let the roller coaster commence! 

@Suggerhoney of course if you have to take a step away that’s what you need to do! We all need a break. We will be here for you whenever. Sending you so much love. Our bodies are all beautiful mysteries.


----------



## Bre1990

hey ladies,
Been a long time.
Currently in 2nd round of fertility treatment with 100mg clomid, ovidrel shot, TI, and IUI tomorrow!!
With my birthday August 4th! 
Praying for a beautiful birthday present!
Pregnancy test August 18th!


----------



## Deethehippy

Alligator - I can totally see a line of some sort on your test and I don't often on my laptop so something must be there. Can't wait to see more tests :test:

Sugger - I am so very sorry, repeated chemicals and losses really takes a toll and is devastating. I am so sad for you. But please don't give up because I truly believe that good things will come :hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Deethehippy said:


> Alligator - I can totally see a line of some sort on your test and I don't often on my laptop so something must be there. Can't wait to see more tests :test:
> 
> Sugger - I am so very sorry, repeated chemicals and losses really takes a toll and is devastating. I am so sad for you. But please don't give up because I truly believe that good things will come :hugs:

Thank u Dee Dee. I really hope so


----------



## Alligator

Deethehippy said:


> Alligator - I can totally see a line of some sort on your test and I don't often on my laptop so something must be there. Can't wait to see more tests :test:
> 
> Sugger - I am so very sorry, repeated chemicals and losses really takes a toll and is devastating. I am so sad for you. But please don't give up because I truly believe that good things will come :hugs:

Ah thank you! I’ve had to pee a bunch all day so I can’t get more than a 2-3 hour hold hahah! I took a cheapie and bfn. Not surprising. FRER and I think I see another shadow but not sure I can capture it. Not much of a hold (3 hours max). I feel like I can’t trust my eyes and I’m mad I caved with FRER and didn’t wait until tomorrow! I’ll use one in the morning, and that’s it (I’ll save them for fmu). I have 3 more FRER and I don’t want to buy more (unless I get a solid positive, I’ll buy another 2 pack to keep confirming). Ugh, this is so up and down!


----------



## GemmaG

Alligator said:


> Ah thank you! I’ve had to pee a bunch all day so I can’t get more than a 2-3 hour hold hahah! I took a cheapie and bfn. Not surprising. FRER and I think I see another shadow but not sure I can capture it. Not much of a hold (3 hours max). I feel like I can’t trust my eyes and I’m mad I caved with FRER and didn’t wait until tomorrow! I’ll use one in the morning, and that’s it (I’ll save them for fmu). I have 3 more FRER and I don’t want to buy more (unless I get a solid positive, I’ll buy another 2 pack to keep confirming). Ugh, this is so up and down!
> 
> View attachment 1085682

I see a line on your FRER!!


----------



## doggylover

Alligator said:


> Ah thank you! I’ve had to pee a bunch all day so I can’t get more than a 2-3 hour hold hahah! I took a cheapie and bfn. Not surprising. FRER and I think I see another shadow but not sure I can capture it. Not much of a hold (3 hours max). I feel like I can’t trust my eyes and I’m mad I caved with FRER and didn’t wait until tomorrow! I’ll use one in the morning, and that’s it (I’ll save them for fmu). I have 3 more FRER and I don’t want to buy more (unless I get a solid positive, I’ll buy another 2 pack to keep confirming). Ugh, this is so up and down!
> 
> View attachment 1085682

I can definitely see something faint on there! It’s always so hard to tell because you know where the line should be, and I assume there is sometimes a slight change in the strip because of whatever chemicals there are, so it’s like "is that what I’m seeing or is it a line?" But I can 100% see something on there!


----------



## drudai

@Alligator girl you gonna drive yourself mad. xxx

But yes the FRER has a line.


----------



## Alligator

doggylover said:


> I can definitely see something faint on there! It’s always so hard to tell because you know where the line should be, and I assume there is sometimes a slight change in the strip because of whatever chemicals there are, so it’s like "is that what I’m seeing or is it a line?" But I can 100% see something on there!

Oh gosh yes exactly! That’s what I’m wondering if my eyes are playing tricks and I just know what it’s supposed to look like so I’m imagining it (or it’s an indent or whatever).


drudai said:


> @Alligator girl you gonna drive yourself mad. xxx
> 
> But yes the FRER has a line.

Haha I am already mad! No more testing today, but I’m glad it’s not only my eyes!


----------



## Deethehippy

I can see something on the FRER. Crossing everything for you for FMU tomorrow.


----------



## Alligator

GemmaG said:


> I see a line on your FRER!!

Oh wow I’m glad it’s not only my eyes! Time will tell. Hard to know if it’s indent or the start of something!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!!


----------



## Nixnax

Eeek good luck @Alligator


----------



## MrsKatie

Very exciting @Alligator!

CD 16, unsure on ovulation but i would bet today or tomorrow. Been getting tons of ewcm since cd10! It’s been confusing. But yesterday and today been getting tons of cramping.


----------



## drudai

Good luck @MrsKatie Lots of opportunities for BD. :haha:

I feel very run down today. I took a long nap, but still tired and ache-y. My bed has never been more comfortable.


----------



## Lottielouf

Hi ladies,

sorry to see we’ve had some BFNs and AFs arriving:sad1: sending :hugs:.

hoping to see some BFPs in here soon!

I’ve managed to resist temping still and I’m much less stressed...not many symptoms to report really other than an increase in CM and a touch of boob pain which is a new one for me around this time :shrug:

I’m 7dpo and usually I get really sore boobs the day before/ day of AF.

also managed to resist buying tests...although I am currently reading reviews on Amazon on which are the best to get :haha: I am soooo wary of Frer they seem to be terrible and also one step tests...I had some awful evaps on these in the past :nope:

recommendations welcome :flower:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

:hi: I am joining :) 

My testing day will be August 10th. I started out with OPKs than ran out, didn’t get a positive at all, so just kinda decided to stop using and go with the flow. Long story short I stopped using birth control in May. Had two periods in June: the 17th and the 26th. And the last one was July 13th. I did have brown spotting on the 26th of July so who knows about my cycles.


----------



## tdog

Alligator said:


> Ah thank you! I’ve had to pee a bunch all day so I can’t get more than a 2-3 hour hold hahah! I took a cheapie and bfn. Not surprising. FRER and I think I see another shadow but not sure I can capture it. Not much of a hold (3 hours max). I feel like I can’t trust my eyes and I’m mad I caved with FRER and didn’t wait until tomorrow! I’ll use one in the morning, and that’s it (I’ll save them for fmu). I have 3 more FRER and I don’t want to buy more (unless I get a solid positive, I’ll buy another 2 pack to keep confirming). Ugh, this is so up and down!
> 
> View attachment 1085682

There's a line on the test :wohoo: oh I so hope this is it for you I have everything crossed xx


----------



## Alligator

I sent the test to a friend or mine and she tweaked it and sent me this!! Oh my. 

anxious for tomorrow’s test. Last time I got a faint line and it just went negative the next day so I’m preparing myself for that but hopeful I’ll still see something, and hopefully a touch clearer!


----------



## Bre1990

Good luck alligator!!


----------



## tbfromlv

@kksy9b I am more south just outside of Springfield. I think KC has the best plan in the state so far! I’m hoping things change by the time school starts. In the meantime I’m having to clear my classroom out to space 28 desk as far apart as possible (will not be anywhere near 6 feet!) 

@suggar I’m so sorry. I’ve had 3 miscarriages this year also and it’s just so hard. Every loss I am sure I’m taking a break from TTC but some how I always manage to carry on with hope. I hope you do too. And I hope you ovulate at a normal time :hugs:

@Alligator i see it! I can’t wait to see your tests tomorrow!

I have been off the thread for a few days so I still need to catch up! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Alligator

@drudai i hope you feel better! It’s so hot here I’ve felt tired and sluggish all day.


----------



## Bevziibubble

KitteyKat2010 said:


> :hi: I am joining :)
> 
> My testing day will be August 10th. I started out with OPKs than ran out, didn’t get a positive at all, so just kinda decided to stop using and go with the flow. Long story short I stopped using birth control in May. Had two periods in June: the 17th and the 26th. And the last one was July 13th. I did have brown spotting on the 26th of July so who knows about my cycles.

Good luck :dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Lottielouf Fingers crossed for testing :dust:


----------



## elencor

How are you all doing today? 
I tested this morning at 8dpo and thought I saw the faintest of a line, I got very excited but then I couldn't find the line any more! I guess I imagined it? 
Well it's still soon.. But that along with the fact that I don't feel pregnant at all I think I'm out this month


----------



## doggylover

@Alligator the line is so clear on that tweaked version!! More tests!! 

Welcome to all joining us :)

Afm 3rd day of positive opk. It’s definitely not as strong today so surge must be going down so I guess I’ll Ov tomorrow. We Dtd yesterday and day before but are now staying with in laws so no opportunity to the next 2 days which sucks.


----------



## Alligator

@doggylover my friend conceived her son while visiting in-laws he he! Not impossible! 

so this mornings test! A faint line not really darker than yesterday’s but still there (not even 24hr later). I’m hopeful but anxious and wanting it to get darker and clearer. Do you guys see it?


----------



## Alligator

Better photo about 30 mins later. It’s there in real life and looks a bit darker than yesterday’s (still so faint) but I’m so anxious because this is what happened last time! The perils of testing early I guess. I just pray it’s not an indent or shadow or chemical or my eyes deceiving me and pray it gets darker.


----------



## drudai

@Alligator [-o&lt;


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Alligator I see it!


----------



## aymz1983

@Alligator I see the line, FX it gets darker for you!

@doggylover sounds like you've still done enough to be in with a good chance :) 

I'm only 3dpo (by my count...2 at a push) and already it is draaaaggging until next week when I'm inevitably going to test early than I said I would haha. I've started work again today so I know that will help but....I just want to read the forums here all day :lol: 

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## doggylover

@Alligator i definitely see something On the 30min picture! [-o&lt; Hoping it’s stronger again tomorrow! 

Well at my in laws we have to share a room with the littlest -which we also do at home, but at home we just use another room, and not sure my in laws would love us DTD on their sofa this evening! Plus we were up at 4am for our flight, so I don’t think either of us would actually have the energy to stay up late to get the privacy, let alone the energy to do anything if we did :haha:


----------



## Deethehippy

Alligator - I think I see something on the first picture. I hope it gets much darker soon. Did you try any other tests? FX for you.


----------



## Jft1

@Alligator i see it too! I hope this is it for you!! 

Just caught up, seems there's a lot of us at that horrible stage in the tww where we know it's too early to test but can't help ourselves! 

I'm 6dpo and of course I couldn't wait. Bfn, obviously. 

We managed to dtd a lot more this month and a lot closer to ovulation day, so praying we've done enough. 

It's nice that so many of us have been together on all the testing threads for support, but at the same time I wish we would all get our bfps! Fx for all of us


----------



## kksy9b

@3 girlies I'm sorry that your period is so rough for you this month. Do you typically have hard periods or is it a one off? I hope things have eased up a bit for you today

@Mummafrog welcome back! Everyone needs breaks from here and completely understand you needing to take one! I'm sorry that you've had bad news with your testing and hope your scans go well for you in a few weeks :hugs: I put you in the unknown category on the front page for now and fingers crossed you ovulate soon!!

@doggylover I love your IG share- SO accurate! And wowzers...that is a definite positive OPK! You will still be in with a good chance this month even if you aren't able to sneak away for some alone time

@drudai completely understand needing to step away from things like temping. If it's stressing you out, then it's not worth using!

@Alligator glad you had a nice visit with your friends! AHH! That's not a faint line at all!!! I am so excited for you and to see that line get darker and darker!!! I have such a good feeling for you this month!

@Nixnax good luck with the AI! Did you get your positive OPK yet?

@Suggerhoney :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry for everything you've been going through so far this year. It's not fair to have loss, and especially cruel to have multiple losses so close together. I know it would be hard to be at the doctors with pregnant women, but it might be worth it to be seen and get some tests done to rule out any underlying issues and get you to your forever baby. Do you have people IRL that you are able to talk to about the losses? You want to take care of your mental and emotional health as well through all of this.

@Bre1990 I've got you updated on the front page hun- we are testing buddies :) Best of luck today with your IUI!! 

@MrsKatie Sounds like a great sign. Go catch that egg!

@Lottielouf ooh, I love when it starts getting close to testing time! No recommendations on tests, sorry. In my last pregnancy, the wondfos were actually pretty bad for me...never showed any progression (might have just been a bad batch) but others have said they were good. FRERs were fine for me 4 years ago but I've been hearing how bad they are lately so now I'm a bit weary of them!

@KitteyKat2010 hello and welcome! I've got you updated on the front page. The spotting would line up around the time you should have ovulated so hopefully that's a good sign! 

@tbfromlv ah, gottchya! I'm thankful that the mayor and surrounding cities are being pretty proactive. I hope STL follows suit. If the major cities can get a handle on infections rates it would really impact the state as a whole and hopefully sooner than later life can get back to some sense of normal! Ugh...I feel so much for teachers who have to go back but school will look nothing like it should. Thank you for all the work you do with our kiddos

@elencor 8 dpo is SO early hun, don't count yourself out yet!! With both of my boys, they were late implanters so my oldest I had a positive at 13dpo and my youngest was 11 or 12dpo. Do you have a picture of the test before it dried? 

@aymz1983 see, the week after ovulation is my favorite because I feel like its the only week I can really relax lol. I hope the time goes quickly for you so you can start testing!

@PerthLady91 @Bump288 Have you ladies been able to test yet?? Can't wait to hear your updates!

-----------------
I think I got everyone but as usual, if I missed getting anyone added to/updated on the front page, just make another post and I'll get your dates fixed!

-------------
AFM, I got my high fertility on Saturday so started trying for this month!! I'm on CD14 today and I usually ovulate CD 15/16 so hoping to see my peak/positive OPK either today or tomorrow. Still feeling so good and hopeful for this cycle!

Hope you all are doing well! I'll pop back on to stalk some testers and will make another big post in a couple days!


----------



## kksy9b

@Jft1 Sometimes we just have to test to get it out of our system! So hopeful for you in the coming days!!


----------



## 3 girlies

It's pretty light for me still but its definitely af. Hope it's kind to me this month. I just booked a surprise weekend away for my boyfriend in dec. A log cabin with a hot tub. It sleeps 6 but no way am I taking the kids :rofl:


----------



## 3 girlies

Deffo a line there looking forward to seeing it darken xx


----------



## kksy9b

@3 girlies the trip away sounds amazing!


----------



## Alligator

Thanks ladies! I’ll post another pic and some inverts. I just don’t know. In real life it looks a bit darker but in photos doesn’t show up as well (or inverts). I’m feeling a bit down despite the line. I’m very worried that it’ll be negative tomorrow just like last month. Mentally preparing myself for it and trying not to get my hopes up. I just want to see a nice, obvious line, even if it’s faint.


----------



## doggylover

kksy9b said:


> @Jft1 Sometimes we just have to test to get it out of our system! So hopeful for you in the coming days!!

Agreed! Sometimes the test just settles the mind. And yay for almost being at ovulation - get on it! :haha:



3 girlies said:


> It's pretty light for me still but its definitely af. Hope it's kind to me this month. I just booked a surprise weekend away for my boyfriend in dec. A log cabin with a hot tub. It sleeps 6 but no way am I taking the kids :rofl:

Just right!! A bit of peace and quiet before the chaos of Christmas will be bliss!


----------



## Alligator

Invert!


----------



## doggylover

Alligator said:


> Thanks ladies! I’ll post another pic and some inverts. I just don’t know. In real life it looks a bit darker but in photos doesn’t show up as well (or inverts). I’m feeling a bit down despite the line. I’m very worried that it’ll be negative tomorrow just like last month. Mentally preparing myself for it and trying not to get my hopes up. I just want to see a nice, obvious line, even if it’s faint.
> 
> View attachment 1085703

I see it again! When I zoom in it’s definitely there, although that one looks a bit grey in the picture? But so hard to get good pics sometimes!




Alligator said:


> Invert!
> 
> View attachment 1085704

clear as a bell on the invert!!!!


----------



## Alligator

Would you expect a nicer line at 10/11 dpo. This is a photo my test with my daughter at 5pm 10dpo (not a current test lol)


----------



## Alligator

doggylover said:


> I see it again! When I zoom in it’s definitely there, although that one looks a bit grey in the picture? But so hard to get good pics sometimes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clear as a bell on the invert!!!!

It does look grey in the pic! Hard to tell in real life but I think I see a touch of pink. Or my eyes are playing tricks!


----------



## Bre1990

Had IUI done today 
2-17mm follicles on the left and one 15mm on the right with 8 million sperm 78% motility post wash. Swim little ones swim. Birthday is tomorrow!!


----------



## Lottielouf

kksy9b said:


> @3 girlies I'm sorry that your period is so rough for you this month. Do you typically have hard periods or is it a one off? I hope things have eased up a bit for you today
> 
> @Mummafrog welcome back! Everyone needs breaks from here and completely understand you needing to take one! I'm sorry that you've had bad news with your testing and hope your scans go well for you in a few weeks :hugs: I put you in the unknown category on the front page for now and fingers crossed you ovulate soon!!
> 
> @doggylover I love your IG share- SO accurate! And wowzers...that is a definite positive OPK! You will still be in with a good chance this month even if you aren't able to sneak away for some alone time
> 
> @drudai completely understand needing to step away from things like temping. If it's stressing you out, then it's not worth using!
> 
> @Alligator glad you had a nice visit with your friends! AHH! That's not a faint line at all!!! I am so excited for you and to see that line get darker and darker!!! I have such a good feeling for you this month!
> 
> @Nixnax good luck with the AI! Did you get your positive OPK yet?
> 
> @Suggerhoney :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry for everything you've been going through so far this year. It's not fair to have loss, and especially cruel to have multiple losses so close together. I know it would be hard to be at the doctors with pregnant women, but it might be worth it to be seen and get some tests done to rule out any underlying issues and get you to your forever baby. Do you have people IRL that you are able to talk to about the losses? You want to take care of your mental and emotional health as well through all of this.
> 
> @Bre1990 I've got you updated on the front page hun- we are testing buddies :) Best of luck today with your IUI!!
> 
> @MrsKatie Sounds like a great sign. Go catch that egg!
> 
> @Lottielouf ooh, I love when it starts getting close to testing time! No recommendations on tests, sorry. In my last pregnancy, the wondfos were actually pretty bad for me...never showed any progression (might have just been a bad batch) but others have said they were good. FRERs were fine for me 4 years ago but I've been hearing how bad they are lately so now I'm a bit weary of them!
> 
> @KitteyKat2010 hello and welcome! I've got you updated on the front page. The spotting would line up around the time you should have ovulated so hopefully that's a good sign!
> 
> @tbfromlv ah, gottchya! I'm thankful that the mayor and surrounding cities are being pretty proactive. I hope STL follows suit. If the major cities can get a handle on infections rates it would really impact the state as a whole and hopefully sooner than later life can get back to some sense of normal! Ugh...I feel so much for teachers who have to go back but school will look nothing like it should. Thank you for all the work you do with our kiddos
> 
> @elencor 8 dpo is SO early hun, don't count yourself out yet!! With both of my boys, they were late implanters so my oldest I had a positive at 13dpo and my youngest was 11 or 12dpo. Do you have a picture of the test before it dried?
> 
> @aymz1983 see, the week after ovulation is my favorite because I feel like its the only week I can really relax lol. I hope the time goes quickly for you so you can start testing!
> 
> @PerthLady91 @Bump288 Have you ladies been able to test yet?? Can't wait to hear your updates!
> 
> -----------------
> I think I got everyone but as usual, if I missed getting anyone added to/updated on the front page, just make another post and I'll get your dates fixed!
> 
> -------------
> AFM, I got my high fertility on Saturday so started trying for this month!! I'm on CD14 today and I usually ovulate CD 15/16 so hoping to see my peak/positive OPK either today or tomorrow. Still feeling so good and hopeful for this cycle!
> 
> Hope you all are doing well! I'll pop back on to stalk some testers and will make another big post in a couple days!

good luck for this cycle lovely!

Im 8dpo and I have caved...I’ve ordered tests on amazon and they will be here tomorrow!

but I figure 9dpo isn’t too bad going for resisting to test! I went with the Sweety fox ones because I think they’re the only cheapies I haven’t had up to now and I know I said I was avoiding frer but I chucked a couple of those in too just in case :blush:

I have a monster appetite today and I’ve just had an accidental nap :haha:


----------



## Lottielouf

Alligator I see the line really clearly without the tweak!

fingers crossed the lines get darker!

I’m sure I remember seeing that it takes 48 hours for HCG to double also so might be something to bare in mind if you are feeling disheartened but I really do hope we see some strong lines soon!xx


----------



## Alligator

Thank you @Lottielouf its so easy to forget that! And if the numbers are low it could take longer to see a strong line (like hcg of 6 or 7 would only double to 14!) 

Good luck @Bre1990!! And to everyone around O time. It’s an exciting time. 

I keep wishing away the day which I hate because I’m back to work tomorrow and it’s going to be busy and stressful after 2 weeks off! But I also just want to test and know if it’s going to get darker/clearer. This waiting is making me so anxious and stressed. My husband is also frustrating me this morning. He’s struggling. Our daughter is constipated (tmi lol) and I’m just feeling anxious! Wanting to just crawl in bed and have a cry but I can’t because my husband sucks today and My daughter needs me. Still have this terrible sinking feeling it’ll be another chemical but I know I need to try and be positive. I remember feeling this way when I got negatives with my daughter and so low and then I got a positive so I’m holding out hope that happens here but I just feel down. Hard to shake for some reason. Super melancholy! And I also can’t shake how certain i felt earlier this cycle too. My feelings are so scattered. Sorry!


----------



## Alligator

Also I’ve taken an IC and bfn which is not surprising, they took until like 13dpo to go positive with my daughter. Maybe 14.


----------



## Lottielouf

Alligator said:


> Also I’ve taken an IC and bfn which is not surprising, they took until like 13dpo to go positive with my daughter. Maybe 14.

 ICs really are just so crap more than half the time...I begrudge getting them but they’re ideal for testing a lot like most of us do.

I have nothing to go off really my first two I didn’t find out until I was around 8/9 weeks BUT my second pregnancy I used an IC and the line was super faint even then, they can be so unpredictable and it’s heartbreaking at times xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Alligator - Natural popcorn is great for constipation - very high in fibre and if you pop it yourself you don't have to add sugar or salts. (but any popcorn is also great) I'm not sure how old your daughter is but popcorn should be ok for over twos??
My twins used to withhold their poop for days (TMI) and adding fibre to their diet esp with regular popcorn really helped!

Hope tomorrow is a day of no stress and good surprises


----------



## Alligator

Deethehippy said:


> Alligator - Natural popcorn is great for constipation - very high in fibre and if you pop it yourself you don't have to add sugar or salts. (but any popcorn is also great) I'm not sure how old your daughter is but popcorn should be ok for over twos??
> My twins used to withhold their poop for days (TMI) and adding fibre to their diet esp with regular popcorn really helped!
> 
> Hope tomorrow is a day of no stress and good surprises :)

Oh really? She just turned 2. We’ve never had popcorn before as I’ve been scared of popcorn due to choking! We do have an air popper and I think some kernels! We gave her a suppository (tmi lol) and she went. Poor thing. I’ll be calling her doctor this week as I’m concerned. It’s gone on a month or so now and she’s pooped only with suppositories for a couple weeks. we’ve given prunes and everything! She has no interest in water or even juice, I don’t know how she’s not thirsty it’s so hot out I’m parched!! I decided to give her an old bottle of hers with water in it and it’s the most she’s drank in weeks!


----------



## Alligator

Also my chart fwiw. My temp is super elevated but sleep and temp timing is not as ideal this to around as with my daughter


----------



## Deethehippy

Alligator said:


> Oh really? She just turned 2. We’ve never had popcorn before as I’ve been scared of popcorn due to choking! We do have an air popper and I think some kernels! We gave her a suppository (tmi lol) and she went. Poor thing. I’ll be calling her doctor this week as I’m concerned. It’s gone on a month or so now and she’s pooped only with suppositories for a couple weeks. we’ve given prunes and everything! She has no interest in water or even juice, I don’t know how she’s not thirsty it’s so hot out I’m parched!! I decided to give her an old bottle of hers with water in it and it’s the most she’s drank in weeks!

I just checked online and it says popcorn is best to leave until about age 4 so sorry she would perhaps be a bit young!! Don't give her the popcorn, I must have forgotten what age we started to give it to ours! High fibre cereals can help a lot though but drinking well is very important. Maybe she would take ice lollies as a source of fluid instead?


----------



## Alligator

Deethehippy said:


> I just checked online and it says popcorn is best to leave until about age 4 so sorry she would perhaps be a bit young!! Don't give her the popcorn, I must have forgotten what age we started to give it to ours! High fibre cereals can help a lot though but drinking well is very important. Maybe she would take ice lollies as a source of fluid instead?

I’m going to buy some (I think they are called popsicles here) today! Her dad gets dehydrated quickly and never thinks to drink water either so she takes after him!


----------



## drudai

@Alligator My 2 cents, but DS1 (6 now) is constipated (damn ASD) and from a young age we used Miralax recommended by his specialist. It's not a stimulant, but it works. Don't need much at all and it disolves in a cup of water, he never notices.


----------



## doggylover

Alligator said:


> Would you expect a nicer line at 10/11 dpo. This is a photo my test with my daughter at 5pm 10dpo (not a current test lol)
> 
> View attachment 1085705

I can see that easily, but I don’t think it’s a HUGE difference to your test today. If you implanted even a day later it would account for the difference. 



Bre1990 said:


> Had IUI done today
> 2-17mm follicles on the left and one 15mm on the right with 8 million sperm 78% motility post wash. Swim little ones swim. Birthday is tomorrow!!

8million sperm?! Whoa! Maybe that’s a normal number but it sounds loads. If it only takes one then there must be a lot of silly sperm out there driving the wrong way :haha: fingers crossed for you. 



Lottielouf said:


> good luck for this cycle lovely!
> 
> Im 8dpo and I have caved...I’ve ordered tests on amazon and they will be here tomorrow!
> 
> but I figure 9dpo isn’t too bad going for resisting to test! I went with the Sweety fox ones because I think they’re the only cheapies I haven’t had up to now and I know I said I was avoiding frer but I chucked a couple of those in too just in case :blush:
> 
> I have a monster appetite today and I’ve just had an accidental nap :haha:

Good to have them just in case :haha:


----------



## kksy9b

@Alligator I see a line even without the tweaks! And it can take 48-72 hours to double. So in another 1-2 days you should have some nice comparisons!

AFM, I just took an OPK and my LH surge is starting! Not quite positive yet but it's nearly there and will test every 4 hours through the rest of the day!! CB is still giving me high and not peak...but it's my first month using these so my assumption is that I wouldn't see peak until I also see a positive OPK on my cheapies? I'm not sure! We DTD on Saturday, not yesterday but will today and tomorrow (and Wednesday too if ovulation holds off an extra day). I am feeling really really good about this cycle. Super relaxed and hopeful. Before each of my last pregnancies I felt really similar. I just KNEW when I would fall when we started trying and was right with both of them. I know that's not scientific but it's helping me not be anxious or stressed at all right now so I'll take it!


----------



## tdog

@Alligator I see that line no problem :) I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Alligator

Thanks ladies! I’ve been feeling so anxious and nervous all day just worried it’s another chemical and anxious to test again. Wish I could just be chill about it. 

@kksy9b woo! Good luck! I hope you catch that eggy.


----------



## Nixnax

@Alligator I see that for sure. Good luck

@kksy9b opks are still not quite positive, but we AI'd anyway. I think it'll be positive tomorrow. Mind you I said that yesterday :rofl:. Tonight is bonus night

Good luck everyone waiting to test.


----------



## Hevalouaddict

I’ve just had my first day back at work. Hopefully I can lose the weight I’ve gained and see if that helps. I’ve told my boss we should walk her dogs at our local hilly spot in the morning then I have 2 hours a night swimming. I’m tired now, CD 3 and ready for a good sleep.
This is Brayton Barff, 5 minute drive from my bosses house and a proper trek to walk as it’s all hills and wooded land.


----------



## doggylover

kksy9b said:


> @Alligator I see a line even without the tweaks! And it can take 48-72 hours to double. So in another 1-2 days you should have some nice comparisons!
> 
> AFM, I just took an OPK and my LH surge is starting! Not quite positive yet but it's nearly there and will test every 4 hours through the rest of the day!! CB is still giving me high and not peak...but it's my first month using these so my assumption is that I wouldn't see peak until I also see a positive OPK on my cheapies? I'm not sure! We DTD on Saturday, not yesterday but will today and tomorrow (and Wednesday too if ovulation holds off an extra day). I am feeling really really good about this cycle. Super relaxed and hopeful. Before each of my last pregnancies I felt really similar. I just KNEW when I would fall when we started trying and was right with both of them. I know that's not scientific but it's helping me not be anxious or stressed at all right now so I'll take it!
> 
> View attachment 1085707

Hopefully your sixth sense is right this cycle!


----------



## 3 girlies

Alligator that test is deffo a bfp. I'm so excited for you. 

Well af is getting worse by the hour here so I'm excited to countdown to ovulation now lol. Good luck everyone I am trying to pop by but sorry If I miss bits it's been manic here.


----------



## Alligator

3 girlies said:


> Alligator that test is deffo a bfp. I'm so excited for you.
> 
> Well af is getting worse by the hour here so I'm excited to countdown to ovulation now lol. Good luck everyone I am trying to pop by but sorry If I miss bits it's been manic here.

Sorry about af! Hope the next couple weeks fly by for you! And thank you, I’m not ready to call it yet until I get a good, obvious line in person. I hope tomorrow but I’m just a mess of worry and anxiety given last cycle and disappearing lines. Feel like I can’t trust my eyes!


----------



## kksy9b

@Bre1990 Sorry, I missed your post earlier! Wahoo for having the IUI done!! Sending swimming thoughts your way!! :)


----------



## MrsKatie

@kksy9b yay good luck!!

@Alligator if I got that line I’d be very excited. Fx for progression!

@Deethehippy how are you?

@Suggerhoney thinking of you <3

@3 girlies good luck for this cycle!

hi to anyone I missed!

AFM, CD17 and was INSANELY crampy yesterday and day before with lots of ewcm. Late last night I felt a sharp stabby pain on the right side so maybe ovulation? CM has dried up today and no cramps whatsoever so I’ll count today as 1dpo. Managed to DTD cd 10, 13, 16 even though we aren’t home so I am hopeful. We get home at 9dpo (if I’m right about ovulation) and I’ll test then. 

fx everyone!


----------



## Alligator

MrsKatie said:


> @kksy9b yay good luck!!
> 
> @Alligator if I got that line I’d be very excited. Fx for progression!
> 
> @Deethehippy how are you?
> 
> @Suggerhoney thinking of you <3
> 
> @3 girlies good luck for this cycle!
> 
> hi to anyone I missed!
> 
> AFM, CD17 and was INSANELY crampy yesterday and day before with lots of ewcm. Late last night I felt a sharp stabby pain on the right side so maybe ovulation? CM has dried up today and no cramps whatsoever so I’ll count today as 1dpo. Managed to DTD cd 10, 13, 16 even though we aren’t home so I am hopeful. We get home at 9dpo (if I’m right about ovulation) and I’ll test then.
> 
> fx everyone!

Thank you! I don’t know why I’m so anxious I think due to last cycle and disappearing lines. I’m a mess! Haha. 
Hope you caught the egg and are having a nice time! A great distraction for sure.


----------



## drudai

Sounds like a lovely time, mrskatie!

So excited for tomorrow's test, Alli!

Afm, I had no appetite today, took 2 bites of my lunch and pushed it away. It's now past 7 pm, shaking nausea and a big headache. I tried to eat something light, but couldn't keep it down. I'm also burping like crazy. 

Early bed for me tonight I think!


----------



## Alligator

drudai said:


> Sounds like a lovely time, mrskatie!
> 
> So excited for tomorrow's test, Alli!
> 
> Afm, I had no appetite today, took 2 bites of my lunch and pushed it away. It's now past 7 pm, shaking nausea and a big headache. I tried to eat something light, but couldn't keep it down. I'm also burping like crazy.
> 
> Early bed for me tonight I think!

Oh gosh I hope it means good things, doesn’t sound fun!


----------



## Bevziibubble

drudai said:


> Sounds like a lovely time, mrskatie!
> 
> So excited for tomorrow's test, Alli!
> 
> Afm, I had no appetite today, took 2 bites of my lunch and pushed it away. It's now past 7 pm, shaking nausea and a big headache. I tried to eat something light, but couldn't keep it down. I'm also burping like crazy.
> 
> Early bed for me tonight I think!

Fingers crossed it's a symptom! <3


----------



## tropicsgirl

Took a test today and BFN, but was expecting that since we didn’t get much “personal” time this month living with the parents for 3 weeks. Also DTD last night and saw pink blood. AF is supposed to start by Friday, so I think it’s coming a bit early. On to another cycle I guess. 

Is anyone convinced that getting in shape/eating healthier helped you conceive? I’m not really overweight but have put on 30 lbs in the last 2 years. I’m hoping more exercise and eating healthier will help...just have to motivate myself...hah.


----------



## doggylover

3 girlies said:


> Alligator that test is deffo a bfp. I'm so excited for you.
> 
> Well af is getting worse by the hour here so I'm excited to countdown to ovulation now lol. Good luck everyone I am trying to pop by but sorry If I miss bits it's been manic here.

Sorry af is horrid. Fingers crossed you donT have to deal with it again for a while after this cycle! 



MrsKatie said:


> @kksy9b yay good luck!!
> 
> @Alligator if I got that line I’d be very excited. Fx for progression!
> 
> @Deethehippy how are you?
> 
> @Suggerhoney thinking of you <3
> 
> @3 girlies good luck for this cycle!
> 
> hi to anyone I missed!
> 
> AFM, CD17 and was INSANELY crampy yesterday and day before with lots of ewcm. Late last night I felt a sharp stabby pain on the right side so maybe ovulation? CM has dried up today and no cramps whatsoever so I’ll count today as 1dpo. Managed to DTD cd 10, 13, 16 even though we aren’t home so I am hopeful. We get home at 9dpo (if I’m right about ovulation) and I’ll test then.
> 
> fx everyone!

I’m 1dpo today as well. It’s great being away (I am too!) and no ability to test until you get home, takes away all the temptation! 



drudai said:


> Sounds like a lovely time, mrskatie!
> 
> So excited for tomorrow's test, Alli!
> 
> Afm, I had no appetite today, took 2 bites of my lunch and pushed it away. It's now past 7 pm, shaking nausea and a big headache. I tried to eat something light, but couldn't keep it down. I'm also burping like crazy.
> 
> Early bed for me tonight I think!

that all sounds promising! 



tropicsgirl said:


> Took a test today and BFN, but was expecting that since we didn’t get much “personal” time this month living with the parents for 3 weeks. Also DTD last night and saw pink blood. AF is supposed to start by Friday, so I think it’s coming a bit early. On to another cycle I guess.
> 
> Is anyone convinced that getting in shape/eating healthier helped you conceive? I’m not really overweight but have put on 30 lbs in the last 2 years. I’m hoping more exercise and eating healthier will help...just have to motivate myself...hah.

Sorry about bfn. They do say having a good diet and staying fit and healthy can help with TTC. Nothing to lose by trying it out! I’m about 20lbs heavier than when I got pregnant with my first 7 years ago. With each baby more weight has just stayed on. It’s not a pretty sight anymore :haha:


----------



## Rebaby

AF got me :witch:

3 days early but I'm not surprised, I have felt a bit pre menstrual the last couple of days and woke up at 6 this morning with cramps, went to the bathroom and bam, there she was :roll:

I'd be lying if I said I wasn't a bit disappointed but at the same time, I know our odds of catching this month were very very low having only stopped the mini pill half way through the cycle so in a way it's a relief for AF to show on time (ish) so we can get on with our first proper cycle TTC and hope for an early September :bfp: just in time for our original due date.

Good luck to all of you waiting to test and I hope those of you with faint lines see some good progression over the next few days <3

And I'll maybe some of you over on the September testing thread x


----------



## elencor

9 dpo here, I see kind of a shadow if I look really hard, but might be just me being crazy, my husband doesn't see it. I'm very confused, and can't test again until Friday because of being with my in-laws lolhttps://IMG_20200804_102115.jpg


----------



## amaibee

Ladies- I have tested today but I don't know what an evap looks like as never had one before. My DD is 10 next month and all her tests were unequivocally pos. We have been trying for YEARS. Is there anywhere someone could give me some help? Sorry if this isn't the place


----------



## Deethehippy

amaibee said:


> Ladies- I have tested today but I don't know what an evap looks like as never had one before. My DD is 10 next month and all her tests were unequivocally pos. We have been trying for YEARS. Is there anywhere someone could give me some help? Sorry if this isn't the place

Can you post a picture?


----------



## amaibee

Oh yeah, sorry it's a squinter but the line is pink. I did two of these tests and a blue dye one, pics are two diff tests
. All had faint lines ‍♀️


----------



## amaibee

Also, I've got FMU in a cup . There is a digital test on the way, is it ok to use that still? From a couple hours ago lol. Sorry, TMI!! I feel new to all of this


----------



## amaibee

amaibee said:


> Also, I've got FMU in a cup . There is a digital test on the way, is it ok to use that still? From a couple hours ago lol. Sorry, TMI!! I feel new to all of this

I also had dull aches/cramps yesterday.


----------



## doggylover

Rebaby said:


> AF got me :witch:
> 
> 3 days early but I'm not surprised, I have felt a bit pre menstrual the last couple of days and woke up at 6 this morning with cramps, went to the bathroom and bam, there she was :roll:
> 
> I'd be lying if I said I wasn't a bit disappointed but at the same time, I know our odds of catching this month were very very low having only stopped the mini pill half way through the cycle so in a way it's a relief for AF to show on time (ish) so we can get on with our first proper cycle TTC and hope for an early September :bfp: just in time for our original due date.
> 
> Good luck to all of you waiting to test and I hope those of you with faint lines see some good progression over the next few days <3
> 
> And I'll maybe some of you over on the September testing thread x

Sorry for AF, but fingers crossed for next cycle! 



elencor said:


> 9 dpo here, I see kind of a shadow if I look really hard, but might be just me being crazy, my husband doesn't see it. I'm very confused, and can't test again until Friday because of being with my in-laws lolhttps://IMG_20200804_102115.jpg

good luck for your next test! 



amaibee said:


> Oh yeah, sorry it's a squinter but the line is pink. I did two of these tests and a blue dye one, pics are two diff tests
> View attachment 1085718
> View attachment 1085719
> . All had faint lines ‍♀️

That’s not a squinter at all!! That’s POSITIVE! :bfp: it’s super clear! Congratulations!


----------



## amaibee

doggylover said:


> Sorry for AF, but fingers crossed for next cycle!
> 
> 
> good luck for your next test!
> 
> 
> 
> That’s not a squinter at all!! That’s POSITIVE! :bfp: it’s super clear! Congratulations!

 really?! I think I just don't want to get hopes up. I've got a clear blue digi coming (thanks Amazon prime now!) And also ordered two frer next day. I took 15 with my daughter . We have been trying for 6 years. I can't believe it.


----------



## doggylover

amaibee said:


> really?! I think I just don't want to get hopes up. I've got a clear blue digi coming (thanks Amazon prime now!) And also ordered two frer next day. I took 15 with my daughter . We have been trying for 6 years. I can't believe it.

I totally understand not wanting to get hopes up, after 6 years I’m sure you are mentally exhausted. Hopefully your next tests will give you some reassurance, and so much easier to look at a digital and see the word. But from here, those photos definitely look positive to me! The line has colour and is clear to see. I don’t know anything about evaps though. 

Keep us updated!


----------



## amaibee

doggylover said:


> I totally understand not wanting to get hopes up, after 6 years I’m sure you are mentally exhausted. Hopefully your next tests will give you some reassurance, and so much easier to look at a digital and see the word. But from here, those photos definitely look positive to me! The line has colour and is clear to see. I don’t know anything about evaps though.
> 
> Keep us updated!

Thank you. I read evals are after the test window time and these were within it. Digi arriving in next hour so am gonna use FMU I kept. That's gross isn't it


----------



## doggylover

amaibee said:


> Thank you. I read evals are after the test window time and these were within it. Digi arriving in next hour so am gonna use FMU I kept. That's gross isn't it

Well in the normal world yes, but when TTC, it’s totally normal :haha: 

I have read that urine “degrades”, but hopefully if you get your digi ASAP then it will be ok


----------



## Deethehippy

amaibee said:


> Oh yeah, sorry it's a squinter but the line is pink. I did two of these tests and a blue dye one, pics are two diff tests
> View attachment 1085718
> View attachment 1085719
> . All had faint lines ‍♀️

Really does look like a good line and seems to have colour. I wish you so much luck with further tests...remember that digitals don't always work early on. Do you have other tests you could try too? (I think the saved pee should be fine for one day)


----------



## amaibee

Deethehippy said:


> Really does look like a good line and seems to have colour. I wish you so much luck with further tests...remember that digitals don't always work early on. Do you have other tests you could try too? (I think the saved pee should be fine for one day)

I've ordered two FRER coming tomorrow but only other ones I have are the same tests. I did do an Asda one but it's blue dye and I hate them lol. Here's a pic anyway lol


----------



## Mummafrog

The cheapies have a very obvious line that looks like a positive to me Amaibee! You don't even know what a squinter is ;) haha only kidding x

I'd recommend trying a cheapie in a fresh pot of urine and then if there is another pink line just put the clearblue digi in that fresh one. 

First morning urine is not all it's cracked up to be! I only get early positives in the evening. 

Good luck, keeping everything crossed you finally get your sticky bean.


----------



## doggylover

@amaibee i see the positive on the blue too!!! I’ve never used them myself as people seem to find them a bit dodgy, but that’s more than one clear line now!


----------



## Jft1

@amaibee i see it! Hopefully this is it for you!! Look forward to the digi. Good luck


----------



## Deethehippy

I can see a line on the blue dye too amaibee. Good luck!


----------



## Hevalouaddict

@amaibee theyre positive! Congratulations 

@tropicsgirl im trying to lose weight to see if it helps me because when I fell pregnant before I was a size 12/14 (uk sizes) now I’m a size 16 and I’ve been trying for 6 years with no such luck.


----------



## amaibee

Well...I used third urine of the day...


----------



## doggylover

amaibee said:


> Well...I used third urine of the day...
> View attachment 1085721

:wohoo::bfp::bfp:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! What wonderful news for you! Wishing you the healthiest and happiest 9 months.


----------



## amaibee

doggylover said:


> :wohoo::bfp::bfp:
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!! What wonderful news for you! Wishing you the healthiest and happiest 9 months.

Thanks you SO much. I can't believe it. First whiff of any positive in six years. I'm in shock. Good shock obvs! We were under fertility clinic and everything, looking at IVF . I hope this baby bean sticks well. ☀️☀️☀️☀️☀️☀️☀️☀️☀️


----------



## Lottielouf

amaibee said:


> Well...I used third urine of the day...
> View attachment 1085721

Congratulations!!

I am 9dpo today and I have tests arriving anytime so I’ll do one today but not get my hopes up too much


----------



## doggylover

amaibee said:


> Thanks you SO much. I can't believe it. First whiff of any positive in six years. I'm in shock. Good shock obvs! We were under fertility clinic and everything, looking at IVF . I hope this baby bean sticks well. ☀️☀️☀️☀️☀️☀️☀️☀️☀️

Im so pleased for you! I have everything crossed for a healthy baby for you! I’m sure you can’t wait to tell your oh :)



Lottielouf said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> I am 9dpo today and I have tests arriving anytime so I’ll do one today but not get my hopes up too much

oh make sure you let us see the tests!


----------



## tdog

amaibee said:


> Well...I used third urine of the day...
> View attachment 1085721

:happydance: congratulations what fab news xx


----------



## Deethehippy

amaibee said:


> Well...I used third urine of the day...
> View attachment 1085721

Huge congratulations! That's awesome


----------



## Alligator

Yay congrats @amaibee!! Love that digital. 

ladies my test is still very faint this am but I swear it’s a little darker and more obvious! I feel a little better it wasn’t a negative but still wanting that clearer line. It’s still there right? I’m not calling it yet but I feel more positive and also anxious already for tomorrow’s test. It’s my last FRER. I’m 11/12dpo.


----------



## Bevziibubble

amaibee said:


> Well...I used third urine of the day...
> View attachment 1085721

Congratulations!!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

amaibee said:


> Well...I used third urine of the day...
> View attachment 1085721

Congrats! Wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months :) <3


----------



## tdog

Alligator said:


> Yay congrats @amaibee!! Love that digital.
> 
> ladies my test is still very faint this am but I swear it’s a little darker and more obvious! I feel a little better it wasn’t a negative but still wanting that clearer line. It’s still there right? I’m not calling it yet but I feel more positive and also anxious already for tomorrow’s test. It’s my last FRER. I’m 11/12dpo.
> 
> View attachment 1085722
> View attachment 1085723
> View attachment 1085724
> View attachment 1085725
> View attachment 1085726

That definitely looks darker :) xx


----------



## amaibee

Thanks everyone!! 
Does anyone know anything about coQ10? Am I right in thinking it should be stopped with a positive test?


----------



## kksy9b

Okay, I'm seeing a lot of congratulations scrolling down and can't WAIT to properly catch up on this thread later today!! I have a feeling this will be a great month ladies!

Just popped on for a second to say I got my peak on CB advanced and blazing positive OPK this morning! DTD last night and will again today and tomorrow. I should ovulate tomorrow so feeling great about timing!! Not often do I get any O pain but having some cramps this morning and bloated. Praying it's a good sign of a nice and strong eggie about to pop!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Oh wow amaibee! Congratulations!! I stopped the coQ10 as soon as I got my BFP.


----------



## Bre1990

kksy9b said:


> @Bre1990 Sorry, I missed your post earlier! Wahoo for having the IUI done!! Sending swimming thoughts your way!! :)

Thank you!! Praying over here! 5 years patiently waiting!!! And to not POAS is so much harder!!


----------



## MrsKatie

@amaibee wow congratulations!!

@Alligator BFP! Beautiful!

@Bre1990 good luck, can’t wait to see tests!

@kksy9b i had tons of cramping around ovulation this month too, I also hope it’s a good sign.


----------



## Bump288

Hey ladies just a quick update , the witch got me 3 days ago despite the FRER appearing to have a line :/ moving in to next cycle with 5mg of letrozole and progesterone . Fingers crossed and gl to all of you !!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Bump288 said:


> Hey ladies just a quick update , the witch got me 3 days ago despite the FRER appearing to have a line :/ moving in to next cycle with 5mg of letrozole and progesterone . Fingers crossed and gl to all of you !!!

I'm so sorry AF arrived. I wish you much luck with your new cycle too.

My AF this time has been absolutely horrendous :-(
On Sunday night I was bleeding so heavily all I could do was sit on the toilet for 20 minutes and it was literally dripping like a continual tap. I even took a photo (TMI) in case I ever need to show a doctor. I am not squeamish but the sheer amount of blood scared me. I had to have OH sit outside the toilet in case I collapsed or something. Luckily I didn't but I am left feeling tired today...I expect it has made my anaemia worse.

Anyway CD6 today and AF has nearly gone away finally. Not sure what strategy to use this cycle yet. I feel very much like with all the statistics at my age and all the things against me that I probably have more chance of winning the lottery but like that I guess you have to be in it to win it and so I will keep going for now.
Me and OH have booked 4 days away on the 21st August so something to look forward to and it'll be during the TWW so will keep my mind off of obsessing and testing at ridiculous times. We are going to the coast in Lincolnshire up near where my family are so the girls can splash in the sea which they will love. Where I live in this town we are the furthest from the coast in the UK so we don't get to see the sea that often.

Hope everyone is ok and hope we continue to get some more BFPs. Good luck Alligator that your tests get darker very soon x


----------



## Alligator

Deethehippy said:


> I'm so sorry AF arrived. I wish you much luck with your new cycle too.
> 
> My AF this time has been absolutely horrendous :-(
> On Sunday night I was bleeding so heavily all I could do was sit on the toilet for 20 minutes and it was literally dripping like a continual tap. I even took a photo (TMI) in case I ever need to show a doctor. I am not squeamish but the sheer amount of blood scared me. I had to have OH sit outside the toilet in case I collapsed or something. Luckily I didn't but I am left feeling tired today...I expect it has made my anaemia worse.
> 
> Anyway CD6 today and AF has nearly gone away finally. Not sure what strategy to use this cycle yet. I feel very much like with all the statistics at my age and all the things against me that I probably have more chance of winning the lottery but like that I guess you have to be in it to win it and so I will keep going for now.
> Me and OH have booked 4 days away on the 21st August so something to look forward to and it'll be during the TWW so will keep my mind off of obsessing and testing at ridiculous times. We are going to the coast in Lincolnshire up near where my family are so the girls can splash in the sea which they will love. Where I live in this town we are the furthest from the coast in the UK so we don't get to see the sea that often.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and hope we continue to get some more BFPs. Good luck Alligator that your tests get darker very soon x

Oh gosh Dee that sounds so horrible and scary I'm sorry! The getaway sounds wonderful and like something to look forward to!


----------



## Alligator

MrsKatie said:


> @amaibee wow congratulations!!
> 
> @Alligator BFP! Beautiful!
> 
> @Bre1990 good luck, can’t wait to see tests!
> 
> @kksy9b i had tons of cramping around ovulation this month too, I also hope it’s a good sign.

Thanks girl. I am not sure I'm ready to call it yet. I feel like I want it to be more obvious and less squinty (and I want to see it on another test). For some reason I'm feeling so anxious and apprehensive that it'll turn into a negative just like last cycle.

Does it seem darker to everyone?


----------



## Alligator

Bump288 said:


> Hey ladies just a quick update , the witch got me 3 days ago despite the FRER appearing to have a line :/ moving in to next cycle with 5mg of letrozole and progesterone . Fingers crossed and gl to all of you !!!

Oh no I'm sorry! <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Bump288 said:


> Hey ladies just a quick update , the witch got me 3 days ago despite the FRER appearing to have a line :/ moving in to next cycle with 5mg of letrozole and progesterone . Fingers crossed and gl to all of you !!!

:hugs:


----------



## Lottielouf

9dpo and lots of BFNs from me ladies but I know it can be far too early yet...

I did a frer and 3 IC and not a bean!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## drudai

Lottielouf said:


> 9dpo and lots of BFNs from me ladies but I know it can be far too early yet...
> 
> I did a frer and 3 IC and not a bean!
> 
> View attachment 1085730
> View attachment 1085731

Early early!


----------



## Alligator

Lottielouf said:


> 9dpo and lots of BFNs from me ladies but I know it can be far too early yet...
> 
> I did a frer and 3 IC and not a bean!
> 
> View attachment 1085730
> View attachment 1085731

Still early, hoping that BFP is only a couple days away for you!


----------



## doggylover

Alligator said:


> Yay congrats @amaibee!! Love that digital.
> 
> ladies my test is still very faint this am but I swear it’s a little darker and more obvious! I feel a little better it wasn’t a negative but still wanting that clearer line. It’s still there right? I’m not calling it yet but I feel more positive and also anxious already for tomorrow’s test. It’s my last FRER. I’m 11/12dpo.
> 
> View attachment 1085722
> View attachment 1085723
> View attachment 1085724
> View attachment 1085725
> View attachment 1085726

I see it most clearly on the last pic! Everything crossed for you! 



amaibee said:


> Thanks everyone!!
> Does anyone know anything about coQ10? Am I right in thinking it should be stopped with a positive test?

I haven’t heard of it, sorry. Maybe phone your doc? 



kksy9b said:


> Okay, I'm seeing a lot of congratulations scrolling down and can't WAIT to properly catch up on this thread later today!! I have a feeling this will be a great month ladies!
> 
> Just popped on for a second to say I got my peak on CB advanced and blazing positive OPK this morning! DTD last night and will again today and tomorrow. I should ovulate tomorrow so feeling great about timing!! Not often do I get any O pain but having some cramps this morning and bloated. Praying it's a good sign of a nice and strong eggie about to pop!

great news that timing worked out so well! 



Bump288 said:


> Hey ladies just a quick update , the witch got me 3 days ago despite the FRER appearing to have a line :/ moving in to next cycle with 5mg of letrozole and progesterone . Fingers crossed and gl to all of you !!!

:hugs:



Deethehippy said:


> I'm so sorry AF arrived. I wish you much luck with your new cycle too.
> 
> My AF this time has been absolutely horrendous :-(
> On Sunday night I was bleeding so heavily all I could do was sit on the toilet for 20 minutes and it was literally dripping like a continual tap. I even took a photo (TMI) in case I ever need to show a doctor. I am not squeamish but the sheer amount of blood scared me. I had to have OH sit outside the toilet in case I collapsed or something. Luckily I didn't but I am left feeling tired today...I expect it has made my anaemia worse.
> 
> Anyway CD6 today and AF has nearly gone away finally. Not sure what strategy to use this cycle yet. I feel very much like with all the statistics at my age and all the things against me that I probably have more chance of winning the lottery but like that I guess you have to be in it to win it and so I will keep going for now.
> Me and OH have booked 4 days away on the 21st August so something to look forward to and it'll be during the TWW so will keep my mind off of obsessing and testing at ridiculous times. We are going to the coast in Lincolnshire up near where my family are so the girls can splash in the sea which they will love. Where I live in this town we are the furthest from the coast in the UK so we don't get to see the sea that often.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and hope we continue to get some more BFPs. Good luck Alligator that your tests get darker very soon x

that sounds awful Dee. Hopefully some time away with dh will let you relax during the tww, and it’s always nice to have a break! 



Lottielouf said:


> 9dpo and lots of BFNs from me ladies but I know it can be far too early yet...
> 
> I did a frer and 3 IC and not a bean!
> 
> View attachment 1085730
> View attachment 1085731

Fingers crossed for the next few days! 

Afm: I don’t temp so no way of knowing for sure but I would imagine I Ov sometime yesterday, so today is 1dpo. That’s a looong wait yet!


----------



## MrsKatie

@Alligator your frer does look darker to me. I don’t blame you for being nervous, it’s just the nature of this whole thing. Being nervous means you care. So send all the warm loving caring energy to whomever is trying to settle in <3

@Deethehippy oh honey that sounds awful!! I’ve had a couple AFs like that in the last 6 months and it’s totally crazy. Also I have had enormous luck with spirulina tablets, I have been pregnant and/or nursing for almost 9.5 years now (!!!) and I struggle to keep my iron up. But spirulina does the trick every time. It must be a super absorbable source of iron cause in pregnancy it’s always gotten my iron way up (confirmed by blood tests) and I can feel a huge difference in my energy levels when I take it in general. It’s a must-have for me now, and the tablets are so easy to take.


----------



## MrsKatie

@doggylover i am not sure either but I’m also either 1 or 2dpo! Cycle buddies!


----------



## Deethehippy

MrsKatie said:


> @Alligator your frer does look darker to me. I don’t blame you for being nervous, it’s just the nature of this whole thing. Being nervous means you care. So send all the warm loving caring energy to whomever is trying to settle in <3
> 
> @Deethehippy oh honey that sounds awful!! I’ve had a couple AFs like that in the last 6 months and it’s totally crazy. Also I have had enormous luck with spirulina tablets, I have been pregnant and/or nursing for almost 9.5 years now (!!!) and I struggle to keep my iron up. But spirulina does the trick every time. It must be a super absorbable source of iron cause in pregnancy it’s always gotten my iron way up (confirmed by blood tests) and I can feel a huge difference in my energy levels when I take it in general. It’s a must-have for me now, and the tablets are so easy to take.

Thank you, I will definitely look into that. I have IBS - D and a very sensitive stomach so I find the usual iron tablets upset my gut quite quickly. I have only ever been able to take a very low dose and not for many weeks. I do have a good diet but I expect my levels are still low.


----------



## Alligator

MrsKatie said:


> @Alligator your frer does look darker to me. I don’t blame you for being nervous, it’s just the nature of this whole thing. Being nervous means you care. So send all the warm loving caring energy to whomever is trying to settle in <3
> 
> @Deethehippy oh honey that sounds awful!! I’ve had a couple AFs like that in the last 6 months and it’s totally crazy. Also I have had enormous luck with spirulina tablets, I have been pregnant and/or nursing for almost 9.5 years now (!!!) and I struggle to keep my iron up. But spirulina does the trick every time. It must be a super absorbable source of iron cause in pregnancy it’s always gotten my iron way up (confirmed by blood tests) and I can feel a huge difference in my energy levels when I take it in general. It’s a must-have for me now, and the tablets are so easy to take.

Thank you so much - what kind words! I really appreciate it. Doing my best to focus on work today (clearly it's not working since I'm on here lol) to distract me but it's tough, first day back after holidays and I'm a bit scattered.


----------



## MrsKatie

Oof @Deethehippy i forgot about the IBS. I have a sensitive stomach and the spirulina never upsets it so I hope it won’t bother you if you try it. Good luck this cycle <3

i want to try and take my mind off the tww, 1/2dpo is like the worst!


----------



## Alligator

Just been wasting time googling and seeing other positive lines at 11dpo and I feel super down! I could even be 12dpo which makes it that much more unlikely. Feeling a tad crampy today too and worried AF will be here in a few days. She’s due Saturday-Monday, depending. Feeling really out today despite those earlier tests. I took a clear blue and don’t see a single thing (3 hour hold mind you). 

I know I most seem so insane and ridiculous going back and forth. So thankful to have this place to unload all my feelings. I feel like I’m insane lol


----------



## doggylover

Alligator said:


> Just been wasting time googling and seeing other positive lines at 11dpo and I feel super down! I could even be 12dpo which makes it that much more unlikely. Feeling a tad crampy today too and worried AF will be here in a few days. She’s due Saturday-Monday, depending. Feeling really out today despite those earlier tests. I took a clear blue and don’t see a single thing (3 hour hold mind you).
> 
> I know I most seem so insane and ridiculous going back and forth. So thankful to have this place to unload all my feelings. I feel like I’m insane lol

You are not insane at all! I think it’s actually pretty normal to be so worried about what is happening, especially when your tests haven’t been able to give you a clear answer. If tomorrow is 12/13dpo would you take a digi? Or just wait it out ?

We are all insane during the tww, let’s face it! Which makes it normal! :haha:


----------



## Hevalouaddict

Congratulations @amaibee! 

afm AF has finished but my he had horrible cramps all day. I was so grateful to get to work and into the pool.


----------



## Deethehippy

MrsKatie said:


> Oof @Deethehippy i forgot about the IBS. I have a sensitive stomach and the spirulina never upsets it so I hope it won’t bother you if you try it. Good luck this cycle <3
> 
> i want to try and take my mind off the tww, 1/2dpo is like the worst!

Do you take it as capsules, tablets or as a powder/food supplement? Had a quick look and it seems to come in various forms.


----------



## Alligator

doggylover said:


> You are not insane at all! I think it’s actually pretty normal to be so worried about what is happening, especially when your tests haven’t been able to give you a clear answer. If tomorrow is 12/13dpo would you take a digi? Or just wait it out ?
> 
> We are all insane during the tww, let’s face it! Which makes it normal! :haha:

That’s true! I feel extra insane this time haha. I hate those faint lines. 
I think if I don’t get a positive tomorrow (or I get another faint squinter) I’ll just wait until Friday or Saturday to test. I had a 15day lp last cycle (estimated since I wasn’t temping but based off OPKs). If it’s the same this month AF would be due Saturday, assuming I’m 11dpo today. 

I can’t help but now have this feeling that I’m out. It’s either trying to protect myself and prepare for the worst or maybe just going back and forth again between being excited. In the back of my head I can’t get over those faint lines but I also feel like they should be a bit darker by now.


----------



## Deethehippy

Alligator said:


> Just been wasting time googling and seeing other positive lines at 11dpo and I feel super down! I could even be 12dpo which makes it that much more unlikely. Feeling a tad crampy today too and worried AF will be here in a few days. She’s due Saturday-Monday, depending. Feeling really out today despite those earlier tests. I took a clear blue and don’t see a single thing (3 hour hold mind you).
> 
> I know I most seem so insane and ridiculous going back and forth. So thankful to have this place to unload all my feelings. I feel like I’m insane lol

You're not insane at all, it's just so hard not knowing for sure what is going on. You should see some of the things I have googled in the past! Some women don't get a BFP until after AF was due and some pregnancies are slow in rising so there could still be a chance for you. I really hope that tomorrow brings you an answer..hang in there xx


----------



## doggylover

Alligator said:


> That’s true! I feel extra insane this time haha. I hate those faint lines.
> I think if I don’t get a positive tomorrow (or I get another faint squinter) I’ll just wait until Friday or Saturday to test. I had a 15day lp last cycle (estimated since I wasn’t temping but based off OPKs). If it’s the same this month AF would be due Saturday, assuming I’m 11dpo today.
> 
> I can’t help but now have this feeling that I’m out. It’s either trying to protect myself and prepare for the worst or maybe just going back and forth again between being excited. In the back of my head I can’t get over those faint lines but I also feel like they should be a bit darker by now.

I always say it’s head vs heart in the tww. Your head is saying be sensible, be cautious and realistic. And your heart is doing the total opposite and leading you astray :haha: We all rationally know we shouldn’t get excited during the tww, but TTC, and pregnancy, don’t have any basis in rational thought. It’s too emotional! So we battle with ourselves until we’ve exhausted ourselves by swinging bc back and forth. 

and that’s without the extra stress of the uncertain tests you’ve had.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Alligator Not insane at all. It is difficult being in limbo :hugs:


----------



## MrsKatie

@Alligator the feelings are just all over the place aren’t they. Hugs and good luck. 

@Deethehippy i take capsules cause they’re so easy, but I’m a weirdo who can swallow like 25 vitamins at once with one swing of water.


----------



## Mummafrog

Alli - I have made myself utterly crazy before too and I'm sure I will again. It's so hard. I'm afraid I really have no faith in FRER's as they've broken my heart in the past with really convincing pink lines. Just want to be honest.
But I'm hoping so hard for you that this is it and you get that magical clear line tomorrow [-o&lt;

I've decided even though I'm not bleeding yet I'm going to try 5 days of soy isoflavones to try and jump start an ovulation. First dose was today. Pray for me that this works because I'm going out of my mind waiting and I hate that I'm making my intended parents wait even though there are lots of other lovely surrogates ready to go. They say I'm the only one they want which is so sweet but the guilt of not being able to TTC is rubbish :cry:


----------



## Alligator

Bevziibubble said:


> @Alligator Not insane at all. It is difficult being in limbo :hugs:

Thank you! Big hugs 


MrsKatie said:


> @Alligator the feelings are just all over the place aren’t they. Hugs and good luck.
> 
> @Deethehippy i take capsules cause they’re so easy, but I’m a weirdo who can swallow like 25 vitamins at once with one swing of water.

Oh yes all over the map in the tww! Thank you. 


Mummafrog said:


> Alli - I have made myself utterly crazy before too and I'm sure I will again. It's so hard. I'm afraid I really have no faith in FRER's as they've broken my heart in the past with really convincing pink lines. Just want to be honest.
> But I'm hoping so hard for you that this is it and you get that magical clear line tomorrow [-o&lt;
> 
> I've decided even though I'm not bleeding yet I'm going to try 5 days of soy isoflavones to try and jump start an ovulation. First dose was today. Pray for me that this works because I'm going out of my mind waiting and I hate that I'm making my intended parents wait even though there are lots of other lovely surrogates ready to go. They say I'm the only one they want which is so sweet but the guilt of not being able to TTC is rubbish :cry:

I am wondering about the FRER. If we aren’t successful and af shows I’m not even going to buy any. I’ll stock up on cheapies but only use those until I get a line, I can’t afford it financially or emotionally hahah. 


Deethehippy said:


> You're not insane at all, it's just so hard not knowing for sure what is going on. You should see some of the things I have googled in the past! Some women don't get a BFP until after AF was due and some pregnancies are slow in rising so there could still be a chance for you. I really hope that tomorrow brings you an answer..hang in there xx

Thanks so much! You’re right. Could be still in it but I find it better to center myself a bit and prepare for the worst case! 


doggylover said:


> I always say it’s head vs heart in the tww. Your head is saying be sensible, be cautious and realistic. And your heart is doing the total opposite and leading you astray :haha: We all rationally know we shouldn’t get excited during the tww, but TTC, and pregnancy, don’t have any basis in rational thought. It’s too emotional! So we battle with ourselves until we’ve exhausted ourselves by swinging bc back and forth.
> 
> and that’s without the extra stress of the uncertain tests you’ve had.

gosh you’re so right! It’s head vs heart. And the uncertainty of the tests makes me mad. Crazy some women just get pregnant without all this stress and fuss lol! 

Thank you all you’ve made me feel better! I have decided if we aren’t successful this cycle I’ll do EPO to increase my fertile Cm and perhaps use pressed (it worked for conceiving our daughter). It helps to have ideas and a plan for next cycle just in case. My temp is still way up which is good. And my resting heart rate is increasing slowly too. It usually drops around when AF starts


----------



## aymz1983

Hope everyone is doing ok today.

@Alligator fingers crossed you get a darker line soon ,I've read so may posts on here where lines didn't show properly on FRERs but they were definitely pregnant so you're not out yet :)

@Mummafrog I don't know what soy is supposed to do but here's hoping it does what you hope!

@Deethehippy sorry to hear you're having such a hard time with AF, I echo the sentiments of speaking to Dr if it's out of the ordinary for you. Hope you feel better with it soon :)

4dpo and I'm feeling fed up today. I didn't sleep brilliantly last night as my teenage daughter crawled into bed and woke me up due to a spider incident in her room . So I was awake for a while and just on and off generally. I've ended up feeling very tired this evening and have been all emotional with OH which is unusual I guess.. I tend not to get emotional for another week yet. Chalking it down to tiredness.

I dreamt last night that I was trying to take a pg test even though it was early. I was having to hide it from my mum, who saw what I was holding. I don't think I ever got to take it, mores the pity...could have been a premonition of the result lol.

Not taking any symptoms seriously as at this stage it is neither here nor there. My boobs do feel slightly more sore but not sore (if that makes sense) than usual though....they usually only do so a few days before AF and they have been like this since O.

Urg. Days are going so slowly! I have my Fitbit on and making sure I remember to check my rhr too....just in case...


----------



## Deethehippy

MrsKatie said:


> @Alligator the feelings are just all over the place aren’t they. Hugs and good luck.
> 
> @Deethehippy i take capsules cause they’re so easy, but I’m a weirdo who can swallow like 25 vitamins at once with one swing of water.

Heheh that made me laugh because I do the same with all my concoctions in the morning too! I'll be sure to consider the capsules then after I've researched them a bit..thank you again for the suggestion.


----------



## Alligator

Just over here staring at my tests :coffee:
Thoughts?


----------



## MrsKatie

@Alligator i still say BFP and today’s looks darker. FX for progression tomorrow!

I am having thick sticky cm and mild cramping. 1 or 2 dpo so I know it’s meaningless. Wish I could just forget about it for the next 8 days until I’m home, I’m going to drive myself insane!


----------



## Alligator

MrsKatie said:


> @Alligator i still say BFP and today’s looks darker. FX for progression tomorrow!
> 
> I am having thick sticky cm and mild cramping. 1 or 2 dpo so I know it’s meaningless. Wish I could just forget about it for the next 8 days until I’m home, I’m going to drive myself insane!

I love love love your positivity. Thank you! I agree it looks darker, I'm glad it's not just me. Fx fx fx for testing tomorrow. If I get any progression I'll feel better about calling it! I hate those early days just after O when you start tuning in to every little symptom!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

So I went to wipe around lunchtime today, and noticed some "watery" clear cm and I had some cramping. I have about 10 HPT's lieing around, I might just take one in the AM and see what happens :) I'll only be about 10 DPO, considering I'm using the day I had "brown spotting" and cramping, as my ovulation day! I guess we will see..... :)


----------



## Alligator

KitteyKat2010 said:


> So I went to wipe around lunchtime today, and noticed some "watery" clear cm and I had some cramping. I have about 10 HPT's lieing around, I might just take one in the AM and see what happens :) I'll only be about 10 DPO, considering I'm using the day I had "brown spotting" and cramping, as my ovulation day! I guess we will see..... :)

Good luck! Keep us posted :) is clear CM a sign of bfp? I've only ever had creamy with my daughter and my miscarriage! I suppose everyone is different and if it's unusual for you definitely worth looking into.


----------



## Becca_89

Alligator said:


> Just over here staring at my tests :coffee:
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 1085748

it has got darker!!!
Can't wait to see your next test, every thing crossed for you x


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Alligator I see lines! :)


----------



## Lottielouf

@Alligator that bottom test looks darker and certainly pink to me! And my eyes are actually shocking :haha: 
I have everything crossed for you :dust:


----------



## Deethehippy

I can see it darker on that bottom test too Alligator! :)


----------



## drudai

@Alligator stick, bean, stick!


----------



## Alligator

Thank you ladies! Praying for tomorrow’s test, seeing that progression helped me a bit I just hope it continues to tomorrow too!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

FX for you!!


----------



## Lottielouf

@Alligator can’t wait to see your test today!

I tested with FMU this morning and the were pure white BFN...still only 10dpo so I’m hopeful!

I have really sore boobs especially around the nipple area and the sides which is unusual for me and this morning I had very mild cramps but I’m not sure if that could potentially be the strawberries I was eating gone midnight :shy:


----------



## Jft1

Negative test at 8dpo which I expected. Just had to get the urge to poas out of my system. With my son I'm sure I got a faint positive about 10pm 9dpo and then a positive frer with fmu at 10dpo. So will see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## monroea

I will probably test on the 10th as that will put me at 8 dpo. In all honestly I'll probably test every day but not start to expect anything until around then.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## doggylover

Good luck to everyone planning to start testing! 
@Alligator looking forward to seeing your test today!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

:hi: guys....I took a HPT this morning (a cheaper one!) and of course it was :bfn: I am only 10 DPO possibly from my symptoms only so I'm still hopeful!! :)


----------



## Hevalouaddict

While perusing amazon I came across this deal. Thought I’d share


----------



## Deethehippy

Hevalouaddict said:


> While perusing amazon I came across this deal. Thought I’d share
> 
> View attachment 1085761

Thanks. I've not ordered my stash for this cycle yet so may well consider that!


----------



## Lightning7

Hi Ladies, I would like to join you for this last part of the 2 week wait, I am officially a day late for my AF, but only 12dpo as I have a short LP. 

I am actually extremely nervous about testing so I haven't tested at all yet this month. After last months positive tests followed soon after by a miscarriage I don't know if I'm more worried I'll see a negative or a too faint positive. 

Tomorrow is our wedding anniversary and I told myself if I didn't have AF yet I would test then, but I don't know if I can bring myself to do it! :|


----------



## drudai

Witch got me, looks like my 11 day LP is back. Thanks girls for a good tww x.


----------



## doggylover

Lightning7 said:


> Hi Ladies, I would like to join you for this last part of the 2 week wait, I am officially a day late for my AF, but only 12dpo as I have a short LP.
> 
> I am actually extremely nervous about testing so I haven't tested at all yet this month. After last months positive tests followed soon after by a miscarriage I don't know if I'm more worried I'll see a negative or a too faint positive.
> 
> Tomorrow is our wedding anniversary and I told myself if I didn't have AF yet I would test then, but I don't know if I can bring myself to do it! :|

oh I’m so sorry for your loss, and absolutely understand your hesitation. Maybe you and your oh could do it together, so you have someone with you x



drudai said:


> Witch got me, looks like my 11 day LP is back. Thanks girls.

Oh no :hugs: I’m so sorry xx


----------



## Alligator

Same shadow on tests this morning that’s hard to capture. I think it’s just rubbish test. FRER have been terrible for me. I’ve got to just be done with them. Feeling so low and tortured by faint lines! Af not due for 3 days or so so I’ll just see what happens. I can’t take these tests. Are they chemicals that don’t stick? Bad indents? Do I just have a low level in my system that always gets picked up ugh.


----------



## Alligator

drudai said:


> Witch got me, looks like my 11 day LP is back. Thanks girls for a good tww x.

Ugh I’m sorry!! I hate that feeling. I hope we both have better luck next cycle!


----------



## Alligator

Lightning7 said:


> Hi Ladies, I would like to join you for this last part of the 2 week wait, I am officially a day late for my AF, but only 12dpo as I have a short LP.
> 
> I am actually extremely nervous about testing so I haven't tested at all yet this month. After last months positive tests followed soon after by a miscarriage I don't know if I'm more worried I'll see a negative or a too faint positive.
> 
> Tomorrow is our wedding anniversary and I told myself if I didn't have AF yet I would test then, but I don't know if I can bring myself to do it! :|

That’s amazing will power! I feel like I need to try to do that next month. The faint lines are making me insane. Crossing everything for your tests!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Congratulations to those with bfp. Looking forward to seeing line progressions. Sorry to those that the :witch: got. 

She got me this morning which gave me an 11 day lp. Much better than last months 8 days after the mmc. Looking forward to getting back in the game this cycle just hope I don't have to wait so long for ovulation and my cycle can settle back down to its reliable self.


----------



## 3 girlies

Sorry alligator I think testing early is not as fun as I thought. I've had 2 chemicals & its sucks. Hopefully you get a darker line you still have time xx


----------



## Alligator

3 girlies said:


> Sorry alligator I think testing early is not as fun as I thought. I've had 2 chemicals & its sucks. Hopefully you get a darker line you still have time xx

Thanks girl - I appreciate that. I do think I'm likely out though. I agree about testing early, If anything just using cheapies would be best since they are more unlikely to detect a chemical so early.

To add to it, as you know my husband struggles a bit with depression/anxiety and he's been stressed lately, work and finances and of course covid. I feel like our whole marriage/life together he's stressed about work and money and there will never be a perfect time so if we wait to have another baby we never will (same as if we'd waited to have our first, you make do and figure it out). And he said he doesn't know if he wants to try anymore, he's stressed and maybe it's not the right time. UGH. I hate it, now I have that anxiety hanging around. I'm sure he'll come around, he knows it's important to me and I know he wants our daughter to have a sibling as well as I do. But that's just making me want to sob, between that and the negative tests :( everyone around me has two babies or is pregnant again, and it's something I desperately want, and I feel left out and left behind. And like I may have to put my want and desire to grow our family on hold because of my husband's stupid job which he's always been anxious about (he's a mechanic so he only makes money when there's work, which I know would be stressful but it's been his whole life complaining about it, piss or get off the pot! I'm so sick of it controlling our lives).

Sorry ladies I had to get that massive vent out hahah thank you for listening/reading. Just feeling really down this morning. I do hope/believe he'll come around and we have time until the next fertile period, at least 2-3 weeks. But I have a worry that he won't, of course :( which breaks my heart and makes me so upset and anxious.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Alligator that must be really difficult, I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Alligator said:


> Thanks girl - I appreciate that. I do think I'm likely out though. I agree about testing early, If anything just using cheapies would be best since they are more unlikely to detect a chemical so early.
> 
> To add to it, as you know my husband struggles a bit with depression/anxiety and he's been stressed lately, work and finances and of course covid. I feel like our whole marriage/life together he's stressed about work and money and there will never be a perfect time so if we wait to have another baby we never will (same as if we'd waited to have our first, you make do and figure it out). And he said he doesn't know if he wants to try anymore, he's stressed and maybe it's not the right time. UGH. I hate it, now I have that anxiety hanging around. I'm sure he'll come around, he knows it's important to me and I know he wants our daughter to have a sibling as well as I do. But that's just making me want to sob, between that and the negative tests :( everyone around me has two babies or is pregnant again, and it's something I desperately want, and I feel left out and left behind. And like I may have to put my want and desire to grow our family on hold because of my husband's stupid job which he's always been anxious about (he's a mechanic so he only makes money when there's work, which I know would be stressful but it's been his whole life complaining about it, piss or get off the pot! I'm so sick of it controlling our lives).
> 
> Sorry ladies I had to get that massive vent out hahah thank you for listening/reading. Just feeling really down this morning. I do hope/believe he'll come around and we have time until the next fertile period, at least 2-3 weeks. But I have a worry that he won't, of course :( which breaks my heart and makes me so upset and anxious.

Oh hun, I'm so sorry your lines have not gotten darker. I have wondered myself if some ladies have some low levels all the time because (as you know) I often gets lines on tests when I am not pregnant. I do hope there is still a chance for you though.
How worrying about what your husband said. Perhaps in two weeks time his stress levels will be more even and he may come round to it again..sometimes things do change over time but I can understand how upset you must feel. He may well think about it over the next few days anyway :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Lightning7 said:


> Hi Ladies, I would like to join you for this last part of the 2 week wait, I am officially a day late for my AF, but only 12dpo as I have a short LP.
> 
> I am actually extremely nervous about testing so I haven't tested at all yet this month. After last months positive tests followed soon after by a miscarriage I don't know if I'm more worried I'll see a negative or a too faint positive.
> 
> Tomorrow is our wedding anniversary and I told myself if I didn't have AF yet I would test then, but I don't know if I can bring myself to do it! :|

Got everything crossed for you Lightning. I find if I start testing at 6DPO I can't then stop but if I wait the prospect seems to get scarier and scarier. I hope AF stays away so badly for you and you get a nice surprise.


----------



## Alligator

Deethehippy said:


> Oh hun, I'm so sorry your lines have not gotten darker. I have wondered myself if some ladies have some low levels all the time because (as you know) I often gets lines on tests when I am not pregnant. I do hope there is still a chance for you though.
> How worrying about what your husband said. Perhaps in two weeks time his stress levels will be more even and he may come round to it again..sometimes things do change over time but I can understand how upset you must feel. He may well think about it over the next few days anyway :hugs::hugs:

Yes I wonder that too. And thank you. Assuming my husband comes around (I think he will but I don't know, sometimes he surprises me) I won't test too early next cycle, and I'll only use ICs. I have never had a false line on those. I can't take the letdown!


----------



## Lottielouf

@Alligator i genuinely believe the tests are just shocking...frers are the devil...on my one yesterday I could see the indent line the minute I took it out of the wrapper and that’s the same line I see so many ladies on here getting excited about and it breaks my heart for them.

I said I wouldn’t use them this time but I did the one yesterday and I have another but I’m considering binning it because they really do just seem so shit!

I still have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## kksy9b

Finally getting a chance to sit down for a few minutes! Not sure how long it will last but will catch up as quick as I can!

@drudai I'm so sorry that AF got you this month :hugs: praying that next month is your month!

@tropicsgirl :hugs: Hopefully next cycle will give you more time to be with your DH! Eating healthy and exercising certainly isn't going to hurt anything and is good for your own personal health. But there are plenty of women who are overweight who get pregnant and go on to have healthy babies as well. I was overweight for my first and then lost 70 pounds before getting pregnant with my second...it took us 3 months with my oldest and caught first month with my youngest, so not really a lot of difference. I think I read before that if a woman is overweight/obese it can mess with her hormone balance/cycle....but I don't think that's true for everyone.

@Rebaby :hugs::hugs: Hopefully next month being your first proper month trying will bring you a BFP!

@elencor it's hard to tell for me with your picture when i zoom in. Hopefully Friday will bring a clear BFP!

@amaibee WOW!! NOT a squinter at all!! I didn't even have to open the picture up to see that one! Big massive congratulations!!!!! Just scrolled down and saw the digi...no denying that one!!!!

@Alligator how frustrating the tests have been for you! I still see a line on todays test and remember that it takes 2-3 days to double so you are not out yet. Do you have any cheapies you can test with as well? And totally fine to vent, that's what we are here for!

@Bre1990 oh wow hun, that is a long time to be in this journey. Do you think you'll start testing early or try to hold out?

@Bump288 I'm so sorry hun :hugs: It sounds like you've got a great plan for next month and I hope it brings you your positive!

@Deethehippy OH MY! That sounds just terrifying!! I'm glad you are okay now. Do fibroids cause bleeding like that at all? I don't know much about them but surely there has to be a reason for such a heavy cycle this month. A trip to the sea sounds wonderful and relaxing- you definitely deserve the break!

@Lottielouf 9dpo is super early! I had negatives with my youngest until 11dpo!

@doggylover wahoo for being back in the TWW!!! Do you think you'll test early or hold off until closer to when AF is due?

@Hevalouaddict I'm glad AF is done and gone for you! 

@Mummafrog Fingers crossed that your ovulation kickstarts!

@aymz1983 sorry for the rough night of sleep!Hopefully you were able to get more rest last night!

@KitteyKat2010 sounds promising!!!

@Jft1 FX for tomorrow!! Sometimes just getting a test out of the way lets you not worry about it anymore!

@monroea welcome!! I have you updated on the first page. Good luck this cycle!!

@Lightning7 So good to hear from you again hun. I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you that AF stays away and you get a blazing BFP on your anniversary! 

@topazicatzbet :hugs::hugs: I'm sorry that the witch got you. That's a big positive though that your lp was longer this cycle! Best of luck for your next cycle!

------------
AFM, temp is starting to rise today and I typically ovulate on my rise so I should see a good jump up tomorrow. Unfortunately DH and I weren't able to DTD last night but we should be able to tonight. I'm feeling kind of down since we didn't get in a BD the day before ovulation. But we did on 4 days/2 days before and assuming tonight, then day of O....hopefully that's enough to catch. 

I will hop on tonight to catch up from the day and then will be off for a few days. The boys and I are heading in to see my parents for a few days this weekend. Assuming my mom goes back to work at her preschool, we won't see them again until the end of christmas break. I will try to get on one night after the kids are in bed, but my mom and I usually wind up staying up late talking so no promises! If you don't hear from me, then I will do a big catch up early next week!


----------



## Lottielouf

kksy9b said:


> Finally getting a chance to sit down for a few minutes! Not sure how long it will last but will catch up as quick as I can!
> 
> @drudai I'm so sorry that AF got you this month :hugs: praying that next month is your month!
> 
> @tropicsgirl :hugs: Hopefully next cycle will give you more time to be with your DH! Eating healthy and exercising certainly isn't going to hurt anything and is good for your own personal health. But there are plenty of women who are overweight who get pregnant and go on to have healthy babies as well. I was overweight for my first and then lost 70 pounds before getting pregnant with my second...it took us 3 months with my oldest and caught first month with my youngest, so not really a lot of difference. I think I read before that if a woman is overweight/obese it can mess with her hormone balance/cycle....but I don't think that's true for everyone.
> 
> @Rebaby :hugs::hugs: Hopefully next month being your first proper month trying will bring you a BFP!
> 
> @elencor it's hard to tell for me with your picture when i zoom in. Hopefully Friday will bring a clear BFP!
> 
> @amaibee WOW!! NOT a squinter at all!! I didn't even have to open the picture up to see that one! Big massive congratulations!!!!! Just scrolled down and saw the digi...no denying that one!!!!
> 
> @Alligator how frustrating the tests have been for you! I still see a line on todays test and remember that it takes 2-3 days to double so you are not out yet. Do you have any cheapies you can test with as well? And totally fine to vent, that's what we are here for!
> 
> @Bre1990 oh wow hun, that is a long time to be in this journey. Do you think you'll start testing early or try to hold out?
> 
> @Bump288 I'm so sorry hun :hugs: It sounds like you've got a great plan for next month and I hope it brings you your positive!
> 
> @Deethehippy OH MY! That sounds just terrifying!! I'm glad you are okay now. Do fibroids cause bleeding like that at all? I don't know much about them but surely there has to be a reason for such a heavy cycle this month. A trip to the sea sounds wonderful and relaxing- you definitely deserve the break!
> 
> @Lottielouf 9dpo is super early! I had negatives with my youngest until 11dpo!
> 
> @doggylover wahoo for being back in the TWW!!! Do you think you'll test early or hold off until closer to when AF is due?
> 
> @Hevalouaddict I'm glad AF is done and gone for you!
> 
> @Mummafrog Fingers crossed that your ovulation kickstarts!
> 
> @aymz1983 sorry for the rough night of sleep!Hopefully you were able to get more rest last night!
> 
> @KitteyKat2010 sounds promising!!!
> 
> @Jft1 FX for tomorrow!! Sometimes just getting a test out of the way lets you not worry about it anymore!
> 
> @monroea welcome!! I have you updated on the first page. Good luck this cycle!!
> 
> @Lightning7 So good to hear from you again hun. I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you that AF stays away and you get a blazing BFP on your anniversary!
> 
> @topazicatzbet :hugs::hugs: I'm sorry that the witch got you. That's a big positive though that your lp was longer this cycle! Best of luck for your next cycle!
> 
> ------------
> AFM, temp is starting to rise today and I typically ovulate on my rise so I should see a good jump up tomorrow. Unfortunately DH and I weren't able to DTD last night but we should be able to tonight. I'm feeling kind of down since we didn't get in a BD the day before ovulation. But we did on 4 days/2 days before and assuming tonight, then day of O....hopefully that's enough to catch.
> 
> I will hop on tonight to catch up from the day and then will be off for a few days. The boys and I are heading in to see my parents for a few days this weekend. Assuming my mom goes back to work at her preschool, we won't see them again until the end of christmas break. I will try to get on one night after the kids are in bed, but my mom and I usually wind up staying up late talking so no promises! If you don't hear from me, then I will do a big catch up early next week!

fingers crossed you manage to catch the egg!xx


----------



## Deethehippy

kksy9B - Have a nice time at your parents house, it's always great to catch up with close loved ones. I think we always worry if we have BD'ed enough but it only takes once during the fertile period so fingers crossed. Thank you for your detailed replies to everyone..it's really sweet of you!


----------



## Nixnax

@Alligator oh bless your DH. Mine is the same blows hot and cold about it. Hope he comes back around soon. 

AFM - yesterday was a down day. I got the positive opk but hubby couldn't do it. His mental state blocking it. Had my appt with the clinic yesterday, my ovarian reserve is very good for my age. 16.5 I think the number was. They asked me to go in for a scan today. Saw my lovely ovaries and eggs. She pointed out a 16mm follicle on my left and a 20mm on my right ready to pop out. I have an xray to check my tubes next month.

I've just started getting ovulation pains so just AI'd. Only managed 2 this month. 2 days before ovulation and day of. 

I'll be in the tww tomorrow, finally


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Nixnax Good luck!


----------



## kksy9b

Nixnax said:


> @Alligator oh bless your DH. Mine is the same blows hot and cold about it. Hope he comes back around soon.
> 
> AFM - yesterday was a down day. I got the positive opk but hubby couldn't do it. His mental state blocking it. Had my appt with the clinic yesterday, my ovarian reserve is very good for my age. 16.5 I think the number was. They asked me to go in for a scan today. Saw my lovely ovaries and eggs. She pointed out a 16mm follicle on my left and a 20mm on my right ready to pop out. I have an xray to check my tubes next month.
> 
> I've just started getting ovulation pains so just AI'd. Only managed 2 this month. 2 days before ovulation and day of.
> 
> I'll be in the tww tomorrow, finally

Good luck!! Sounds so similar to me this month! We were able to have sex 4 days (assuming any sperm are still alive), 2 days and hopefully tonight- day of. Fingers crossed for both of us this month!! I'll join you in the TWW tomorrow!


----------



## Alligator

Thanks ladies - did take an IC and it's BFN. I think I've got to be out. I know you aren't until AF arrives but at 12dpo I would likely have a clearer line on sensitive tests by now! Just crappy. I swear FRER are evil! I won't use them until I get a clearer line on another test for sure :(

I'm hoping my husband comes around and I think he will, he's just been in a bad head space lately and I have at least 2 weeks to get him there. I think he knows how important this is to me and I believe he does want it to, he's just getting anxious with external factors and obvious covid and financial worries. But those will be there for some time and we can't delay forever. I'm 34 this year which I know is still quite young but I have high risk pregnancies!


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:(:hugs:


----------



## doggylover

topazicatzbet said:


> Congratulations to those with bfp. Looking forward to seeing line progressions. Sorry to those that the :witch: got.
> 
> She got me this morning which gave me an 11 day lp. Much better than last months 8 days after the mmc. Looking forward to getting back in the game this cycle just hope I don't have to wait so long for ovulation and my cycle can settle back down to its reliable self.

Sorry about AF but great news your LP was longer this month. Fingers crossed for the same or longer next cycle. 



kksy9b said:


> Finally getting a chance to sit down for a few minutes! Not sure how long it will last but will catch up as quick as I can!
> 
> @drudai I'm so sorry that AF got you this month :hugs: praying that next month is your month!
> 
> @tropicsgirl :hugs: Hopefully next cycle will give you more time to be with your DH! Eating healthy and exercising certainly isn't going to hurt anything and is good for your own personal health. But there are plenty of women who are overweight who get pregnant and go on to have healthy babies as well. I was overweight for my first and then lost 70 pounds before getting pregnant with my second...it took us 3 months with my oldest and caught first month with my youngest, so not really a lot of difference. I think I read before that if a woman is overweight/obese it can mess with her hormone balance/cycle....but I don't think that's true for everyone.
> 
> @Rebaby :hugs::hugs: Hopefully next month being your first proper month trying will bring you a BFP!
> 
> @elencor it's hard to tell for me with your picture when i zoom in. Hopefully Friday will bring a clear BFP!
> 
> @amaibee WOW!! NOT a squinter at all!! I didn't even have to open the picture up to see that one! Big massive congratulations!!!!! Just scrolled down and saw the digi...no denying that one!!!!
> 
> @Alligator how frustrating the tests have been for you! I still see a line on todays test and remember that it takes 2-3 days to double so you are not out yet. Do you have any cheapies you can test with as well? And totally fine to vent, that's what we are here for!
> 
> @Bre1990 oh wow hun, that is a long time to be in this journey. Do you think you'll start testing early or try to hold out?
> 
> @Bump288 I'm so sorry hun :hugs: It sounds like you've got a great plan for next month and I hope it brings you your positive!
> 
> @Deethehippy OH MY! That sounds just terrifying!! I'm glad you are okay now. Do fibroids cause bleeding like that at all? I don't know much about them but surely there has to be a reason for such a heavy cycle this month. A trip to the sea sounds wonderful and relaxing- you definitely deserve the break!
> 
> @Lottielouf 9dpo is super early! I had negatives with my youngest until 11dpo!
> 
> @doggylover wahoo for being back in the TWW!!! Do you think you'll test early or hold off until closer to when AF is due?
> 
> @Hevalouaddict I'm glad AF is done and gone for you!
> 
> @Mummafrog Fingers crossed that your ovulation kickstarts!
> 
> @aymz1983 sorry for the rough night of sleep!Hopefully you were able to get more rest last night!
> 
> @KitteyKat2010 sounds promising!!!
> 
> @Jft1 FX for tomorrow!! Sometimes just getting a test out of the way lets you not worry about it anymore!
> 
> @monroea welcome!! I have you updated on the first page. Good luck this cycle!!
> 
> @Lightning7 So good to hear from you again hun. I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you that AF stays away and you get a blazing BFP on your anniversary!
> 
> @topazicatzbet :hugs::hugs: I'm sorry that the witch got you. That's a big positive though that your lp was longer this cycle! Best of luck for your next cycle!
> 
> ------------
> AFM, temp is starting to rise today and I typically ovulate on my rise so I should see a good jump up tomorrow. Unfortunately DH and I weren't able to DTD last night but we should be able to tonight. I'm feeling kind of down since we didn't get in a BD the day before ovulation. But we did on 4 days/2 days before and assuming tonight, then day of O....hopefully that's enough to catch.
> 
> I will hop on tonight to catch up from the day and then will be off for a few days. The boys and I are heading in to see my parents for a few days this weekend. Assuming my mom goes back to work at her preschool, we won't see them again until the end of christmas break. I will try to get on one night after the kids are in bed, but my mom and I usually wind up staying up late talking so no promises! If you don't hear from me, then I will do a big catch up early next week!

Enjoy your time away!! Fingers crossed those every other day BD sessions will do it! 



Alligator said:


> Thanks ladies - did take an IC and it's BFN. I think I've got to be out. I know you aren't until AF arrives but at 12dpo I would likely have a clearer line on sensitive tests by now! Just crappy. I swear FRER are evil! I won't use them until I get a clearer line on another test for sure :(
> 
> I'm hoping my husband comes around and I think he will, he's just been in a bad head space lately and I have at least 2 weeks to get him there. I think he knows how important this is to me and I believe he does want it to, he's just getting anxious with external factors and obvious covid and financial worries. But those will be there for some time and we can't delay forever. I'm 34 this year which I know is still quite young but I have high risk pregnancies!

I’m so sorry about bfn. How cruel that the lines were so clear on the frer. I’m also sorry about the worrying time you’re facing with DH and the uncertainty of his mental health and what he wants in regards to another baby. My husband is self employed and only gets paid when he works too, and I work as a substitute teacher so don’t always get lots of work so he has been quite cautious about another baby for the same reason. I had a very clear chat with him though saying he either agreed and we went for it or he didn’t, and I would let it go. I needed to have my answer for sure, the uncertainty was so hard to deal with. I hope things settle for him and you soon


----------



## Alligator

doggylover said:


> Sorry about AF but great news your LP was longer this month. Fingers crossed for the same or longer next cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your time away!! Fingers crossed those every other day BD sessions will do it!
> 
> 
> 
> I’m so sorry about bfn. How cruel that the lines were so clear on the frer. I’m also sorry about the worrying time you’re facing with DH and the uncertainty of his mental health and what he wants in regards to another baby. My husband is self employed and only gets paid when he works too, and I work as a substitute teacher so don’t always get lots of work so he has been quite cautious about another baby for the same reason. I had a very clear chat with him though saying he either agreed and we went for it or he didn’t, and I would let it go. I needed to have my answer for sure, the uncertainty was so hard to deal with. I hope things settle for him and you soon

Thanks girl! I think I will try to relax about it for a day or two, and let him have some mental space to sort through his own thoughts. He tends to come around to things when he's had some time and space and I know I caught him on a rough moment/week. He is going golfing this week, and has a social distance visit with his friends so i hope that will calm him and clear his mind some to get him more relaxed and less stressed. It's really important to me and we always talked about 2 kids, so...I feel like for me it has to happen and I'll be crushed if he puts the brakes on it.


----------



## Nixnax

@kksy9b yay cycle buddies. Biggest luck to you. 

Hope everyone is doing OK


----------



## Bre1990

Last time I started testing 8dpt and got faint positives and than AF came 10dpt so I think I'm gonna hold out because the trigger shot.

Although I'm already worried as yesterday I had bleeding and today I have brown discharge so idk :( ☹


----------



## Kimmi82

Hi everyone, just been catching up!!

@Alligator big hugs to you, its such a mind game. I've taken to completely leaving any testing now until AF is late, its really hard to resist the temptation tho!

I'm officially in the 2 week wait now, this time we just decided to do it loads as soon as I got my positive OPK, we did think about holding back and letting his supply build up then we've read since that lots of BD boosts his testosterone.....so who knows!!

Still hoping at 37 I'm still in with a chance....! 

Wishing you all well lovelies xxxxxc


----------



## Alligator

Kimmi82 said:


> Hi everyone, just been catching up!!
> 
> @Alligator big hugs to you, its such a mind game. I've taken to completely leaving any testing now until AF is late, its really hard to resist the temptation tho!
> 
> I'm officially in the 2 week wait now, this time we just decided to do it loads as soon as I got my positive OPK, we did think about holding back and letting his supply build up then we've read since that lots of BD boosts his testosterone.....so who knows!!
> 
> Still hoping at 37 I'm still in with a chance....!
> 
> Wishing you all well lovelies xxxxxc

It is such a mind game! Honestly, next cycle I'll buy some cheapies but that's all, no more early testing with FRER! I want to wait as well until around AF being due but I know myself well haha. Maybe I can try though! Perhaps hiding the tests from myself hehe.

Has anyone here had a later than 12dpo bfp on FRER? I keep reading (I know I just need to stop!) that some women have bfns until/around 12dpo and then a later bfp! I have had these faint lines but maybe they are just indents/evaps? Thoughts?


----------



## amaibee

Lottielouf said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> I am 9dpo today and I have tests arriving anytime so I’ll do one today but not get my hopes up too much

Thank you!


----------



## amaibee

Alligator said:


> Thanks girl! I think I will try to relax about it for a day or two, and let him have some mental space to sort through his own thoughts. He tends to come around to things when he's had some time and space and I know I caught him on a rough moment/week. He is going golfing this week, and has a social distance visit with his friends so i hope that will calm him and clear his mind some to get him more relaxed and less stressed. It's really important to me and we always talked about 2 kids, so...I feel like for me it has to happen and I'll be crushed if he puts the brakes on it.

It's all just so hard isn't it. Take some time and regroup. Take care of you too! This messes with your mind! Xx


----------



## Alligator

I feel like the faint lines I had fade a day or so later. This 11dpo test was there yesterday and I don’t see it today! That is so strange.


----------



## kksy9b

@Bre1990 Could the bleeding/discharge be related to having the IUI done? Might not hurt to just make a quick call to your doctor to ask if bleeding afterwards is common/normal?

@Kimmi82 yay for being in the tww!! FX all the BD'ing has done the trick! I have lots of friends who have gotten pregnant at 35+ so I think you're in with a great chance!

@Alligator I still see both lines on those tests. I think your plan to stock up some different tests for your next cycle if the lines don't darken is a good one. FRERs have not been kind to you and it's not fair to yourself to go through the mind games that it's been playing on you :hugs:

----------
AFM...well. We wound up not being able to have sex again today (O day). I know I've heard great things about preseed but for us, it's been a huge fail. Even with only using a little, DH just had zero sensation (has never had an issue before, even with other lubricants). I pitched it in the trash and will pick up the same one we used when we got pregnant with our youngest if we don't catch this month. It isn't a fertility one but is a water based and know I can get pregnant on it. Still in with a good chance since we DTD 2 days and 4 days before O but feeling less confident in the cycle than I was. But at least if we don't catch, I _feel_ like I can point to a reason, or at least a contributing factor, and make changes for next cycle. I had said from the beginning that this cycle or next are my ideal times to get pregnant and so if not this month, hopefully next! Just really looking forward to being back in the TWW tomorrow!!


----------



## Alligator

kksy9b said:


> @Bre1990 Could the bleeding/discharge be related to having the IUI done? Might not hurt to just make a quick call to your doctor to ask if bleeding afterwards is common/normal?
> 
> @Kimmi82 yay for being in the tww!! FX all the BD'ing has done the trick! I have lots of friends who have gotten pregnant at 35+ so I think you're in with a great chance!
> 
> @Alligator I still see both lines on those tests. I think your plan to stock up some different tests for your next cycle if the lines don't darken is a good one. FRERs have not been kind to you and it's not fair to yourself to go through the mind games that it's been playing on you :hugs:
> 
> ----------
> AFM...well. We wound up not being able to have sex again today (O day). I know I've heard great things about preseed but for us, it's been a huge fail. Even with only using a little, DH just had zero sensation (has never had an issue before, even with other lubricants). I pitched it in the trash and will pick up the same one we used when we got pregnant with our youngest if we don't catch this month. It isn't a fertility one but is a water based and know I can get pregnant on it. Still in with a good chance since we DTD 2 days and 4 days before O but feeling less confident in the cycle than I was. But at least if we don't catch, I _feel_ like I can point to a reason, or at least a contributing factor, and make changes for next cycle. I had said from the beginning that this cycle or next are my ideal times to get pregnant and so if not this month, hopefully next! Just really looking forward to being back in the TWW tomorrow!!

Thanks girl! I might see lines but in person I can’t see them? I just don’t know! Hate those tests, will definitely wait and only use cheapies if I must this next cycle. At least I know that those tests are more accurate for me as I haven’t had a false positive yet! Super letdown. I’m interested to see what my temp will do tomorrow. I’m CD26 tomorrow - AF should come Saturday I think.


----------



## Deethehippy

kksy9b said:


> @Bre1990 Could the bleeding/discharge be related to having the IUI done? Might not hurt to just make a quick call to your doctor to ask if bleeding afterwards is common/normal?
> 
> @Kimmi82 yay for being in the tww!! FX all the BD'ing has done the trick! I have lots of friends who have gotten pregnant at 35+ so I think you're in with a great chance!
> 
> @Alligator I still see both lines on those tests. I think your plan to stock up some different tests for your next cycle if the lines don't darken is a good one. FRERs have not been kind to you and it's not fair to yourself to go through the mind games that it's been playing on you :hugs:
> 
> ----------
> AFM...well. We wound up not being able to have sex again today (O day). I know I've heard great things about preseed but for us, it's been a huge fail. Even with only using a little, DH just had zero sensation (has never had an issue before, even with other lubricants). I pitched it in the trash and will pick up the same one we used when we got pregnant with our youngest if we don't catch this month. It isn't a fertility one but is a water based and know I can get pregnant on it. Still in with a good chance since we DTD 2 days and 4 days before O but feeling less confident in the cycle than I was. But at least if we don't catch, I _feel_ like I can point to a reason, or at least a contributing factor, and make changes for next cycle. I had said from the beginning that this cycle or next are my ideal times to get pregnant and so if not this month, hopefully next! Just really looking forward to being back in the TWW tomorrow!!

Funny that you said that about the pre-seed because my OH had the same issue. We got through it but it wasn’t the same feeling for him. I’m also thinking of giving it a miss this time since whenever I have gotten pregnant in the past we have used no lubricant. I hope that you caught the egg...I read that 2 days before is the highest rate of conception but not sure if that’s true or not.


----------



## Jft1

@Alligator i feel for you, you've not had a good time at all. Frers are terrible these days, they've been cruel to you.

@Deethehippy @kksy9b i used preseed when I feel pregnant with ds, and I've used it the past couple of cycles, but I'm thinking of chucking it too. It's messy and I'm not convinced it does much.

Afm, 9dpo and my temperature plummeted. My Temps had been really high and then today it dropped to just above coverline. Bfn this morning of course. I know I need to wait and see if it increases tomorrow, but I feel so deflated


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## salamander91

Alligator said:


> I feel like the faint lines I had fade a day or so later. This 11dpo test was there yesterday and I don’t see it today! That is so strange.
> 
> View attachment 1085774

I've had this happen with frer. It really messes with your head. I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Jft1 said:


> @Alligator i feel for you, you've not had a good time at all. Frers are terrible these days, they've been cruel to you.
> 
> @Deethehippy @kksy9b i used preseed when I feel pregnant with ds, and I've used it the past couple of cycles, but I'm thinking of chucking it too. It's messy and I'm not convinced it does much.
> 
> Afm, 9dpo and my temperature plummeted. My Temps had been really high and then today it dropped to just above coverline. Bfn this morning of course. I know I need to wait and see if it increases tomorrow, but I feel so deflated
> 
> View attachment 1085776

Praying it’s some sort of implantation dip. I don’t trust temps, I’ve only done them for one cycle but I noticed that external factors like a hot day or leaving the bedroom windows all open and the room being colder really affected mine! I wouldn’t pin everything on the temps. And remember most women get a BFP from 10 DPO.


----------



## doggylover

kksy9b said:


> @Bre1990 Could the bleeding/discharge be related to having the IUI done? Might not hurt to just make a quick call to your doctor to ask if bleeding afterwards is common/normal?
> 
> @Kimmi82 yay for being in the tww!! FX all the BD'ing has done the trick! I have lots of friends who have gotten pregnant at 35+ so I think you're in with a great chance!
> 
> @Alligator I still see both lines on those tests. I think your plan to stock up some different tests for your next cycle if the lines don't darken is a good one. FRERs have not been kind to you and it's not fair to yourself to go through the mind games that it's been playing on you :hugs:
> 
> ----------
> AFM...well. We wound up not being able to have sex again today (O day). I know I've heard great things about preseed but for us, it's been a huge fail. Even with only using a little, DH just had zero sensation (has never had an issue before, even with other lubricants). I pitched it in the trash and will pick up the same one we used when we got pregnant with our youngest if we don't catch this month. It isn't a fertility one but is a water based and know I can get pregnant on it. Still in with a good chance since we DTD 2 days and 4 days before O but feeling less confident in the cycle than I was. But at least if we don't catch, I _feel_ like I can point to a reason, or at least a contributing factor, and make changes for next cycle. I had said from the beginning that this cycle or next are my ideal times to get pregnant and so if not this month, hopefully next! Just really looking forward to being back in the TWW tomorrow!!

Gosh that’s weird isn’t it? It’s good though that you have another lube you can move to and be confident it can work for you. Shame you didn’t manage to Dtd yesterday, but fingers crossed you’ve done enough! 



Jft1 said:


> @Alligator i feel for you, you've not had a good time at all. Frers are terrible these days, they've been cruel to you.
> 
> @Deethehippy @kksy9b i used preseed when I feel pregnant with ds, and I've used it the past couple of cycles, but I'm thinking of chucking it too. It's messy and I'm not convinced it does much.
> 
> Afm, 9dpo and my temperature plummeted. My Temps had been really high and then today it dropped to just above coverline. Bfn this morning of course. I know I need to wait and see if it increases tomorrow, but I feel so deflated
> 
> View attachment 1085776

:hugs:


----------



## Kimmi82

Alligator said:


> It is such a mind game! Honestly, next cycle I'll buy some cheapies but that's all, no more early testing with FRER! I want to wait as well until around AF being due but I know myself well haha. Maybe I can try though! Perhaps hiding the tests from myself hehe.

I stopped buying them!

I have ONE clear blue digital in the draw which is for when I'm convinced that I am. I find that helps me and especially my mental health.

I have cramps today, and one sore nipple....anyone else get just one sore boob sometimes?!


----------



## Lottielouf

Hi ladies!

I did a IC today at 11dpo with Fmu and thought I could see a vvvvf line but couldn’t get it on camera for the life of me so I’ll just try again in a bit with a new test...

Still got sore boobs especially round the nipple area and For some reason today I can’t seem to eat :shrug: I’m not mega hungry but I’ve not ate at all til now so I thought I’d better try and I’m sat forcing myself to eat strawberries but they’re just not going down! It’s making me feel a bit sicky!
hopefully that’s a good thing!xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Lottielouf said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I did a IC today at 11dpo with Fmu and thought I could see a vvvvf line but couldn’t get it on camera for the life of me so I’ll just try again in a bit with a new test...
> 
> Still got sore boobs especially round the nipple area and For some reason today I can’t seem to eat :shrug: I’m not mega hungry but I’ve not ate at all til now so I thought I’d better try and I’m sat forcing myself to eat strawberries but they’re just not going down! It’s making me feel a bit sicky!
> hopefully that’s a good thing!xx

Good luck..all sounds hopeful!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Update for me: I took a test today (First Response) and got this "picture below"...it was after the time frame so who knows :shrug: I am not looking to much into it, but those are definitely some dark lines for only being around 10 dpo...to be honest I don't feel pregnant nor do I feel AF coming soon. I'm just blah! I have heard these are horrible at giving you "evap" lines...but I guess we will see...I have "cheaper" HPT's coming today, so maybe I'll take one when I get home after work and see what that one says :)


----------



## Kimmi82

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Update for me: I took a test today (First Response) and got this "picture below"...it was after the time frame so who knows :shrug: I am not looking to much into it, but those are definitely some dark lines for only being around 10 dpo...to be honest I don't feel pregnant nor do I feel AF coming soon. I'm just blah! I have heard these are horrible at giving you "evap" lines...but I guess we will see...I have "cheaper" HPT's coming today, so maybe I'll take one when I get home after work and see what that one says :)
> View attachment 1085778

I see that for sure! Keep us updated!


----------



## tdog

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Update for me: I took a test today (First Response) and got this "picture below"...it was after the time frame so who knows :shrug: I am not looking to much into it, but those are definitely some dark lines for only being around 10 dpo...to be honest I don't feel pregnant nor do I feel AF coming soon. I'm just blah! I have heard these are horrible at giving you "evap" lines...but I guess we will see...I have "cheaper" HPT's coming today, so maybe I'll take one when I get home after work and see what that one says :)
> View attachment 1085778

That looks like a :bfp: xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Update for me: I took a test today (First Response) and got this "picture below"...it was after the time frame so who knows :shrug: I am not looking to much into it, but those are definitely some dark lines for only being around 10 dpo...to be honest I don't feel pregnant nor do I feel AF coming soon. I'm just blah! I have heard these are horrible at giving you "evap" lines...but I guess we will see...I have "cheaper" HPT's coming today, so maybe I'll take one when I get home after work and see what that one says :)
> View attachment 1085778


That's a BFP!


----------



## Nixnax

BFP for sure


----------



## Alligator

Agreed bfp! 

temp took a nose dive this am (13dpo) still above cover line but my symptoms have vanished so I suspect af will arrive in a few days. I didn’t even bother to test. I’ll test Saturday if af doesn’t arrive by then! 

hubby and I didn’t talk or address the issue last night but he seemed in a better mood then and again this am. So, fingers crossed it was just a bad day. I also convinced him to dtd and he didn’t use protection (not my fertile time anyway haha) so that’s a good sign! I have to be more on top of initiating when it’s not that fertile time lol. Helps him feel wanted! I think we’ll go every other day after AF ends and then everyday once I get a positron OPK!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed it was just a bad day then :)


----------



## Alligator

Lottielouf said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I did a IC today at 11dpo with Fmu and thought I could see a vvvvf line but couldn’t get it on camera for the life of me so I’ll just try again in a bit with a new test...
> 
> Still got sore boobs especially round the nipple area and For some reason today I can’t seem to eat :shrug: I’m not mega hungry but I’ve not ate at all til now so I thought I’d better try and I’m sat forcing myself to eat strawberries but they’re just not going down! It’s making me feel a bit sicky!
> hopefully that’s a good thing!xx

Can't wait to see your next test! fx!!


----------



## Jft1

@Lottielouf looking forward to your next test!

@kittykat7210 thats a definite bfp!! Amazing line!

Afm, I took a cheapie this afternoon when I got home from work. I thought I could see a squinter, first Pic is dried so out with the time frame, 2nd is at 3-5 minutes.. Thoughts?


----------



## Alligator

Jft1 said:


> @Lottielouf looking forward to your next test!
> 
> @kittykat7210 thats a definite bfp!! Amazing line!
> 
> Afm, I took a cheapie this afternoon when I got home from work. I thought I could see a squinter, first Pic is dried so out with the time frame, 2nd is at 3-5 minutes.. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 1085786
> View attachment 1085787

I see that! especially on that first pic on the left. Ooohhh fx fx I hope this is it for you!


----------



## Alligator

Has anyone used evening primrose oil to increase CM? or anything else? Did I already ask that? HAHAH I am going crazy and can't remember!


----------



## Jft1

2 hour hold.. Still feel like I'm seeing lines on these. Really hope I'm not imagining it!!


----------



## Jft1

Alligator said:


> Has anyone used evening primrose oil to increase CM? or anything else? Did I already ask that? HAHAH I am going crazy and can't remember!

I never used to get much cm or if I did it was like 5 days before o. This cycle I drank a lot of cranberry juice and took a kids vitamin and I've never had so much cm in my life (sorry tmi haha)


----------



## tdog

Jft1 said:


> 2 hour hold.. Still feel like I'm seeing lines on these. Really hope I'm not imagining it!!
> 
> View attachment 1085790
> View attachment 1085791

Definitely lines on them lovely :wohoo: xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Jft1 said:


> 2 hour hold.. Still feel like I'm seeing lines on these. Really hope I'm not imagining it!!
> 
> View attachment 1085790
> View attachment 1085791

I see those! good luck!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Alligator
Im so sad and sorry u are going through this.
As u know I've had 3 chemical pregnancies in a row and its heartbroken. I just wanted to send u a massive huge hug. <3

Sorry ive been MIA ladies but this 3rd chemical broke me.
Im still lightly bleeding and on CD6 now.

I've had a doctors telephone appointment regarding my recurrent Misscariges.
I have to wait until my next cycle (around end of August) to have a blood test done between cd1 to 5.

Then when I'm 7 days b4 the cycle after that I have to have a second lot of bloods done.
Their fertility bloods to check hormones etc to get to the bottom if why i keep having early Misscariges.

The doctor thinks I may be going through the pre manapause,
Shes willing to do bloods to check hormones etc and im hoping its just something that can be fixed.

I really hope its not pre menopause, that is really worrying me alot.

The doctor also told me that early Ovulation is no good because the egg isn't mature enough to support a growing embryo.
So sadly for me its just a waiting game to find out what is wrong with me.

She didn't say anything about ttc but said i need to get my cycle back to normal.

A part of me wants to try again this cycle but only if I O after day 11.
With my last 2 chemicals my bleeding stopped on cd5 but im on cd6 now and still bleeding lightly.
I hope that means Ovulation will be much later.

Anyway just wanted to fill u all in.
Im not feeling as low as I was but I am very worried about this pre menopause thing.
I really hope its not that.
:cry:


----------



## Alligator

Suggerhoney said:


> Alligator
> Im so sad and sorry u are going through this.
> As u know I've had 3 chemical pregnancies in a row and its heartbroken. I just wanted to send u a massive huge hug. <3
> 
> Sorry ive been MIA ladies but this 3rd chemical broke me.
> Im still lightly bleeding and on CD6 now.
> 
> I've had a doctors telephone appointment regarding my recurrent Misscariges.
> I have to wait until my next cycle (around end of August) to have a blood test done between cd1 to 5.
> 
> Then when I'm 7 days b4 the cycle after that I have to have a second lot of bloods done.
> Their fertility bloods to check hormones etc to get to the bottom if why i keep having early Misscariges.
> 
> The doctor thinks I may be going through the pre manapause,
> Shes willing to do bloods to check hormones etc and im hoping its just something that can be fixed.
> 
> I really hope its not pre menopause, that is really worrying me alot.
> 
> The doctor also told me that early Ovulation is no good because the egg isn't mature enough to support a growing embryo.
> So sadly for me its just a waiting game to find out what is wrong with me.
> 
> She didn't say anything about ttc but said i need to get my cycle back to normal.
> 
> A part of me wants to try again this cycle but only if I O after day 11.
> With my last 2 chemicals my bleeding stopped on cd5 but im on cd6 now and still bleeding lightly.
> I hope that means Ovulation will be much later.
> 
> Anyway just wanted to fill u all in.
> Im not feeling as low as I was but I am very worried about this pre menopause thing.
> I really hope its not that.
> :cry:

Thank you my friend, i really appreciate that. I am so sorry for you <3. I believe last cycle was an early chemical, I don't know about this one. It's possible. I am quite crampy today. Part of me wonders if I just have bad pee/bad luck with these FRER tests, maybe I always have some HCG in my body it picks up on. I have decided next cycle to not even buy FRER and only use cheapies until I get a faint line. I've got some in my cart, just waiting for AF to arrive properly and I'll hit 'buy' on Amazon! Along with EPO and some preseed. I hope the test results help and you aren't pre-menopause! You're young for it!

@Jft1 I see those lines!! ahh! <3


----------



## Alligator

My SIL just called me to tell me they have JUST done IVF! Backstory here is my 6 year old nephew (this is hubby's sister) is an IVF baby as my BIL has had cancer twice and they struggled to conceive. They have done 4 more rounds of IVF, 3 failed transfers and one miscarriage at 11w (it was awful for my SIL, I was pregnant at the time and it was very devastating and traumatic for her). They had run out of embryos but had BILs sperm tested again and to their surprise he had more swimmers! So they did the retrieval and all that but didn't know when they wanted to proceed with the actual transfer. She's a very private person so they kept it close to but she's just called to tell me she wanted to share with some! We are close so I am so thankful she chose me to tell. They transferred two embryos given her history and she's also 36. This is their last shot as their other embryos are low quality and BIL is 50 next year, so the clock is ticking for them, and also financially it's a huge hit!

I am so excited and hopeful for them. I so wish I was pregnant this cycle, But I know I'm not (just took an IC, bfn lol...can't help myself but I'm done now, crampy and I think AF will be here in a couple days). But hopefully within the next few cycles we are successful and can have babies close in age together!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's exciting! Fingers crossed for them! :)


----------



## MrsKatie

@Alligator oh wow what a journey for your SIL and BIL, I hope this round was successful!! Glad your guy is feeling better. 

@Jft1 oooh I say bfp!!

@Suggerhoney so many hugs honey. Are you still nursing at all? Remind me again how many kids you have and how old they are? I doubt it’s pre menopause at your age. I bet you can dial in those hormones!

AFM, I think I’m like 4dpo maybe? Had some major family drama last night, it’s too long a story to type out but revolves around a misunderstanding about the social distancing rules right now, and it just turned into this huge thing that has me super bummed out today. Trying to shake it off and just focus on my husband and kids, but it threw me off for sure.


----------



## doggylover

Lottielouf said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I did a IC today at 11dpo with Fmu and thought I could see a vvvvf line but couldn’t get it on camera for the life of me so I’ll just try again in a bit with a new test...
> 
> Still got sore boobs especially round the nipple area and For some reason today I can’t seem to eat :shrug: I’m not mega hungry but I’ve not ate at all til now so I thought I’d better try and I’m sat forcing myself to eat strawberries but they’re just not going down! It’s making me feel a bit sicky!
> hopefully that’s a good thing!xx

Make sure to let us see your next test! 



KitteyKat2010 said:


> Update for me: I took a test today (First Response) and got this "picture below"...it was after the time frame so who knows :shrug: I am not looking to much into it, but those are definitely some dark lines for only being around 10 dpo...to be honest I don't feel pregnant nor do I feel AF coming soon. I'm just blah! I have heard these are horrible at giving you "evap" lines...but I guess we will see...I have "cheaper" HPT's coming today, so maybe I'll take one when I get home after work and see what that one says :)
> View attachment 1085778

That has to be a bfp, surely?! Such a thick line! 



Jft1 said:


> 2 hour hold.. Still feel like I'm seeing lines on these. Really hope I'm not imagining it!!
> 
> View attachment 1085790
> View attachment 1085791

you’re not imagining!! I see those super clearly! 



Alligator said:


> My SIL just called me to tell me they have JUST done IVF! Backstory here is my 6 year old nephew (this is hubby's sister) is an IVF baby as my BIL has had cancer twice and they struggled to conceive. They have done 4 more rounds of IVF, 3 failed transfers and one miscarriage at 11w (it was awful for my SIL, I was pregnant at the time and it was very devastating and traumatic for her). They had run out of embryos but had BILs sperm tested again and to their surprise he had more swimmers! So they did the retrieval and all that but didn't know when they wanted to proceed with the actual transfer. She's a very private person so they kept it close to but she's just called to tell me she wanted to share with some! We are close so I am so thankful she chose me to tell. They transferred two embryos given her history and she's also 36. This is their last shot as their other embryos are low quality and BIL is 50 next year, so the clock is ticking for them, and also financially it's a huge hit!
> 
> I am so excited and hopeful for them. I so wish I was pregnant this cycle, But I know I'm not (just took an IC, bfn lol...can't help myself but I'm done now, crampy and I think AF will be here in a couple days). But hopefully within the next few cycles we are successful and can have babies close in age together!

Oh I really hope the ivf is successful for them!! 

AFM: I’m 3dpo, and this morning when I got up I was super faint and really hot. It is super hot where we are staying with my in laws, and we aren’t used to it, and I didn’t sleep well last night so that’s probably it. Logically speaking even if I had conceived it probably wouldn’t have even implanted at 3dpo to give symptoms which I know.... but still hoping :haha:


----------



## MrsKatie

@KitteyKat2010 FRERs totally suck now but that is no evap. That’s blazing bfp!! Congratulations!!

@Lottielouf oooh can’t wait to see pics!

@Deethehippy how are you?


----------



## doggylover

MrsKatie said:


> @Alligator oh wow what a journey for your SIL and BIL, I hope this round was successful!! Glad your guy is feeling better.
> 
> @Jft1 oooh I say bfp!!
> 
> @Suggerhoney so many hugs honey. Are you still nursing at all? Remind me again how many kids you have and how old they are? I doubt it’s pre menopause at your age. I bet you can dial in those hormones!
> 
> AFM, I think I’m like 4dpo maybe? Had some major family drama last night, it’s too long a story to type out but revolves around a misunderstanding about the social distancing rules right now, and it just turned into this huge thing that has me super bummed out today. Trying to shake it off and just focus on my husband and kids, but it threw me off for sure.


Sorry to hear that, family upsets leave such a heavy feeling over you all day.


----------



## MrsKatie

Omfg @doggylover i had the exact same symptoms yesterday at 3-4dpo!!! And it’s not hot here! I was just overheated and felt dizzy and weak and faint. Omg I hope it’s a good sign for us! Crazy!!!!


----------



## Alligator

Good luck ladies! I'm excited for watching you guys test sooooon! If AF arrives on time for me I may be in line to start testing the end of the month. My birthday is the 30th and assuming a similar ish cycle I'll be 8-10dpo then. NOW I am swearing off FRER until I get a line on a cheapie but I have no control so I'll probably test with a cheapy early!


----------



## MrsKatie

Haha @doggylover we keep posting at the same time! Yeah the little misunderstanding just triggered all these painful feelings linked to dysfunction and frustrations that are chronic in my family (my family is wonderful, but there are some major issues) and the worst part was how much it upset my little sister’s husband (who is also my husband’s brother!! It’s the best). We are all so close but he has more personal issues with my parents/brother than most people do, just because their temperaments are just like that. There is a lot of love and closeness there, he just gets triggered by them the most and feels like his personal space and wishes aren’t respected and I can’t say he’s wrong but I also think he has to check his anger and judgment. He and I are remarkably close (and my little sister is like my soul mate so it’s just wonderful beyond words that they’re married) but when he goes on these angry rants it’s so hard for everyone else there. family is so complicated, it makes me think about the atmosphere and culture I want to create for my own husband and kids and I want to be so deliberate and selfless in that endeavor and avoid a lot of what my parents did. And yet I see so much of them in me- some great and some really not great!!


----------



## Jft1

You ladies honestly are the best. Thanks so much for looking at the tests, I can't wait to see what tomorrow brings. I need to get DS bathed and put to he'd then will catch up with all the posts properly <3


----------



## doggylover

MrsKatie said:


> Haha @doggylover we keep posting at the same time! Yeah the little misunderstanding just triggered all these painful feelings linked to dysfunction and frustrations that are chronic in my family (my family is wonderful, but there are some major issues) and the worst part was how much it upset my little sister’s husband (who is also my husband’s brother!! It’s the best). We are all so close but he has more personal issues with my parents/brother than most people do, just because their temperaments are just like that. There is a lot of love and closeness there, he just gets triggered by them the most and feels like his personal space and wishes aren’t respected and I can’t say he’s wrong but I also think he has to check his anger and judgment. He and I are remarkably close (and my little sister is like my soul mate so it’s just wonderful beyond words that they’re married) but when he goes on these angry rants it’s so hard for everyone else there. family is so complicated, it makes me think about the atmosphere and culture I want to create for my own husband and kids and I want to be so deliberate and selfless in that endeavor and avoid a lot of what my parents did. And yet I see so much of them in me- some great and some really not great!!

That’s a great set up with you and your sister and then husbands being brothers! Like something from a movie! Not a great that your bil sometimes doesn’t get on with the rest of your family, that must be be hard for your husband and sister as well. You’re so right, families are complicated. But I absolutely LOVE your reflection on how you will use your experience to shape your own family and kids experiences. My dad has a vicious temper when we were young and I have a bad temper myself. When I find myself losing it o have to remind myself of how I felt as a kid and how I never want my own kids to feel that. We learn, and we try to better ourselves from it.


----------



## MrsKatie

@doggylover omg yes!!! My dad had a HORRIFYING childhood (he doesn’t even fully realize how messed up his parents were to him) and considering that it’s a miracle he’s as together as he is. But we also grew up with him yelling, yelling, YELLING all the time and I. HATED. It. I would just... check out mentally and emotionally and wait for the yelling to stop. It was so dysfunctional. He also is utterly incompetent when it comes to having emotionally difficult conversations, he just can’t do it so I do feel stuck when it comes to communicating certain things. He takes it so personally that it’s not even worth bringing up. And now I see myself flipping out on the kids like he did and it’s horrifying! I’ve gotten 90% better but it’s a work in progress. But I just have to keep getting better.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Alligator said:


> Thank you my friend, i really appreciate that. I am so sorry for you <3. I believe last cycle was an early chemical, I don't know about this one. It's possible. I am quite crampy today. Part of me wonders if I just have bad pee/bad luck with these FRER tests, maybe I always have some HCG in my body it picks up on. I have decided next cycle to not even buy FRER and only use cheapies until I get a faint line. I've got some in my cart, just waiting for AF to arrive properly and I'll hit 'buy' on Amazon! Along with EPO and some preseed. I hope the test results help and you aren't pre-menopause! You're young for it!
> 
> @Jft1 I see those lines!! ahh! <3


Its hard to say for sure as u only used frer but ive always trusted frer. The only time they have given me faint lines is with the chemicals but I had lines on many other brands as well. 

I have only 1 frer left. 
I have 50 sweety fox tests they were dirt cheap on amazon like only £7 for 50 tests. 
I also have [email protected] cheapies and other cheapies which I will use and will only use that 1 frer if I get darker lines on the cheapies. 
Frer are so expensive. 

I wanted to buy pregmate ovulation and pregnancy tests but they are shipped in from the USA and are expensive so I just brought some Wondfo OPKs. 
I've decided im not buying anymore pregnancy tests because I have loads of cheapies. 

I really hope ure not having anothet chemical? Have u had lines on any other brand other than Frer? 

I really hope ure right hon and im not going through pre menopause. 
The doctor said i may not be ovulating every month but I know i am because of opks and fertility friend and also all my signs like cm etc. 

Really hoping O holds off this cycle untill day 12 to 14 then maybe we can give it one last shot b4 I have to have all these bloodtests next month. 

This is the last cycle we can really try and if I O to early again we won't be able to try. 

I will then stop ttc until December and give myself a good few months off to have these tests and sort my cycles out. 

It likely O will be early again because of the chemical but im still bleeding lightly now and im on CD6 so im hoping that's a good sign that Ovulation is a good week or so away yet. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## doggylover

MrsKatie said:


> @doggylover omg yes!!! My dad had a HORRIFYING childhood (he doesn’t even fully realize how messed up his parents were to him) and considering that it’s a miracle he’s as together as he is. But we also grew up with him yelling, yelling, YELLING all the time and I. HATED. It. I would just... check out mentally and emotionally and wait for the yelling to stop. It was so dysfunctional. He also is utterly incompetent when it comes to having emotionally difficult conversations, he just can’t do it so I do feel stuck when it comes to communicating certain things. He takes it so personally that it’s not even worth bringing up. And now I see myself flipping out on the kids like he did and it’s horrifying! I’ve gotten 90% better but it’s a work in progress. But I just have to keep getting better.

Work in progress is right. I think constantly trying to go against what has been engrained in to us as kids is hard work, but shows how much we want to do better for our kids. Weirdly, my dad has NO temper at all now! My kids, and my brother’s kids, think we are JOKING when we say he used to yell at us all the time. He’s such a softy now with them all. Which is great, as I obviously wouldn’t stand for him treating him the way we were treated at times. 



Suggerhoney said:


> Its hard to say for sure as u only used frer but ive always trusted frer. The only time they have given me faint lines is with the chemicals but I had lines on many other brands as well.
> 
> I have only 1 frer left.
> I have 50 sweety fox tests they were dirt cheap on amazon like only £7 for 50 tests.
> I also have [email protected] cheapies and other cheapies which I will use and will only use that 1 frer if I get darker lines on the cheapies.
> Frer are so expensive.
> 
> I wanted to buy pregmate ovulation and pregnancy tests but they are shipped in from the USA and are expensive so I just brought some Wondfo OPKs.
> I've decided im not buying anymore pregnancy tests because I have loads of cheapies.
> 
> I really hope ure not having anothet chemical? Have u had lines on any other brand other than Frer?
> 
> I really hope ure right hon and im not going through pre menopause.
> The doctor said i may not be ovulating every month but I know i am because of opks and fertility friend and also all my signs like cm etc.
> 
> Really hoping O holds off this cycle untill day 12 to 14 then maybe we can give it one last shot b4 I have to have all these bloodtests next month.
> 
> This is the last cycle we can really try and if I O to early again we won't be able to try.
> 
> I will then stop ttc until December and give myself a good few months off to have these tests and sort my cycles out.
> 
> It likely O will be early again because of the chemical but im still bleeding lightly now and im on CD6 so im hoping that's a good sign that Ovulation is a good week or so away yet.
> 
> Fingers crossed.

:hugs: I am so sorry things have been so awful for you. Sometimes a few months break (if you don’t catch this cycle) can be good for mental health x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jft1 said:


> 2 hour hold.. Still feel like I'm seeing lines on these. Really hope I'm not imagining it!!
> 
> View attachment 1085790
> View attachment 1085791

I see those lines hon good luck 

Good luck to everyone else. 

Sorry to all those that AF got it really is the worst.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thank


doggylover said:


> Work in progress is right. I think constantly trying to go against what has been engrained in to us as kids is hard work, but shows how much we want to do better for our kids. Weirdly, my dad has NO temper at all now! My kids, and my brother’s kids, think we are JOKING when we say he used to yell at us all the time. He’s such a softy now with them all. Which is great, as I obviously wouldn’t stand for him treating him the way we were treated at times.
> 
> 
> 
> :hugs: I am so sorry things have been so awful for you. Sometimes a few months break (if you don’t catch this cycle) can be good for mental health x

Thanks hon. This year sure hasn't been kind to me but im hoping things will turn around now. U know the saying it comes in 3s.
Well I've had 3 early losses so im hoping that's it now and if we a blessed again it will hopefully stick.
We will give it a go this cycle but only if O after CD11.
Just hope if I get lines again they progress and I get my sticky healthy rainbow.
Having one Misscarige is awful but having 3 is hurendous. I wudnt wish it on

my worst enemy. :cry:


MrsKatie said:


> @Alligator oh wow what a journey for your SIL and BIL, I hope this round was successful!! Glad your guy is feeling better.
> 
> @Jft1 oooh I say bfp!!
> 
> @Suggerhoney so many hugs honey. Are you still nursing at all? Remind me again how many kids you have and how old they are? I doubt it’s pre menopause at your age. I bet you can dial in those hormones!
> 
> AFM, I think I’m like 4dpo maybe? Had some major family drama last night, it’s too long a story to type out but revolves around a misunderstanding about the social distancing rules right now, and it just turned into this huge thing that has me super bummed out today. Trying to shake it off and just focus on my husband and kids, but it threw me off for sure.

Hi hon thanks. 
Im 40.
I have 2 teenagers from a previous relationship 17 and 14. 

Me and hubby have a 9 Yr old son, 7 Yr old daughter and a nearly 11 month old son. No im not nursing due to medications. 
So this is our #4 baby we are trying for. 

Truly blessed to have all my wonderful children but I really am broody for one more so my son has a sibling close in age to grow up with because there's 7 years between him and our DD. 

I've now had 6 losses in total. 

One at almost 11 weeks. And the 5 others all chemicals. 
Never had back to back losses tho this is the first time it's happened. 
I was a late bloomer and didn't start my periods untill I was 14 and my mum didn't go through menopause untill her late 50s.


----------



## Lottielouf

I just tested for the hell of it and I can see literally the faintest line on this...I’ve marked it to show where I can see but it’s not easy to pick up on my phone camera

I wanted to invert it and tweak but I have no idea how :dohh: Hopefully you ladies can see what I’m seeing!

I’m 11dpo so still early, AF isn’t due til Monday xx


----------



## doggylover

Lottielouf said:


> I just tested for the hell of it and I can see literally the faintest line on this...I’ve marked it to show where I can see but it’s not easy to pick up on my phone camera
> 
> I wanted to invert it and tweak but I have no idea how :dohh: Hopefully you ladies can see what I’m seeing!
> 
> I’m 11dpo so still early, AF isn’t due til Monday xx
> 
> View attachment 1085794

I definitely see something on there! I would offer to do all the fancy stuff but I also don’t know how! How exciting though!!! Have you another few tests you can do tomorrow?


----------



## Jft1

@tdog @Deethehippy @Alligator @MrsKatie @doggylover @Suggerhoney - thank you all for making me feel sane. I was sure I could see something. I tested again about 30 minutes ago and the lines were the same so I'm praying this is it. I've got a frer which I'll use tomorrow and hopefully surprise DH. I have a tshirt for ds which says 'I'm going to be a big brother' every morning I get him ready and DH comes down and says 'I love your outfit today' so I'd love to put the tshirt on him and for DH to then realise what it says! 

@Alligator i hope and pray their ivf goes well, it sounds like they've had some journey so far. I'm so sure you'll get your bfp next month and then you will have babies close in age. Got everything crossed for you <3

@MrsKatie that is so nice how your family is set up, it's lovely to be close. I'm really close to my brother but not such a big fan of his other half lol 

@Suggerhoney it will happen for you, just give it some time and it honestly will. I know exactly how you feel, I had an ectopic then chemical and it was horrible. Even these past 5 month ttc I've been so deflated thinking it's because I've only got 1 tube it'll take forever. We all have our challenges, keep the faith hon it'll happen I'm so sure it will!


----------



## Lottielouf

doggylover said:


> I definitely see something on there! I would offer to do all the fancy stuff but I also don’t know how! How exciting though!!! Have you another few tests you can do tomorrow?

 Ahhh I’m so happy someone else can see it I was starting to question myself! Haha

yes...I have many many tests :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Jft1 said:


> @tdog @Deethehippy @Alligator @MrsKatie @doggylover @Suggerhoney - thank you all for making me feel sane. I was sure I could see something. I tested again about 30 minutes ago and the lines were the same so I'm praying this is it. I've got a frer which I'll use tomorrow and hopefully surprise DH. I have a tshirt for ds which says 'I'm going to be a big brother' every morning I get him ready and DH comes down and says 'I love your outfit today' so I'd love to put the tshirt on him and for DH to then realise what it says!
> 
> @Alligator i hope and pray their ivf goes well, it sounds like they've had some journey so far. I'm so sure you'll get your bfp next month and then you will have babies close in age. Got everything crossed for you <3
> 
> @MrsKatie that is so nice how your family is set up, it's lovely to be close. I'm really close to my brother but not such a big fan of his other half lol
> 
> @Suggerhoney it will happen for you, just give it some time and it honestly will. I know exactly how you feel, I had an ectopic then chemical and it was horrible. Even these past 5 month ttc I've been so deflated thinking it's because I've only got 1 tube it'll take forever. We all have our challenges, keep the faith hon it'll happen I'm so sure it will!

That will be such a cute reveal!!! 



Lottielouf said:


> Ahhh I’m so happy someone else can see it I was starting to question myself! Haha
> 
> yes...I have many many tests :haha:

:rofl: 

Fingers crossed! Will be looking forward to more pictures soon!


----------



## Jft1

Lottielouf said:



> Ahhh I’m so happy someone else can see it I was starting to question myself! Haha
> 
> yes...I have many many tests :haha:

Edited slightly and inverted and I see it on them all!! Good luck lovely!


----------



## Jft1

Oh and I have the pregnancy checker app, it's free and it has a few basic functions such as invert.. Works well for me!


----------



## Alligator

Suggerhoney said:


> Its hard to say for sure as u only used frer but ive always trusted frer. The only time they have given me faint lines is with the chemicals but I had lines on many other brands as well.
> 
> I have only 1 frer left.
> I have 50 sweety fox tests they were dirt cheap on amazon like only £7 for 50 tests.
> I also have [email protected] cheapies and other cheapies which I will use and will only use that 1 frer if I get darker lines on the cheapies.
> Frer are so expensive.
> 
> I wanted to buy pregmate ovulation and pregnancy tests but they are shipped in from the USA and are expensive so I just brought some Wondfo OPKs.
> I've decided im not buying anymore pregnancy tests because I have loads of cheapies.
> 
> I really hope ure not having anothet chemical? Have u had lines on any other brand other than Frer?
> 
> I really hope ure right hon and im not going through pre menopause.
> The doctor said i may not be ovulating every month but I know i am because of opks and fertility friend and also all my signs like cm etc.
> 
> Really hoping O holds off this cycle untill day 12 to 14 then maybe we can give it one last shot b4 I have to have all these bloodtests next month.
> 
> This is the last cycle we can really try and if I O to early again we won't be able to try.
> 
> I will then stop ttc until December and give myself a good few months off to have these tests and sort my cycles out.
> 
> It likely O will be early again because of the chemical but im still bleeding lightly now and im on CD6 so im hoping that's a good sign that Ovulation is a good week or so away yet.
> 
> Fingers crossed.

I think it's a good sign you're still bleeding CD 6. Hopefully O holds off. Will you start OPKs in the next couple days?

I have only gotten lines on FRER, and the lines seem to fade off the tests as they dry? It's so hard to say. Impossible without a blood test honestly. I will see when AF arrives and what next month brings!


----------



## Alligator

@Lottielouf Something catches my eye. I'm working on my laptop and I always have a tough time seeing lines on my laptop. I'll check on my phone later but I think I see what you see. Fx!!!

@Jft1 excited for your tests tomorrow. I have one leftover FRER I am saving for AFTER I get a line on a cheapy next cycle hehehe.


----------



## Deethehippy

Jft1 - so pleased for you  Can't wait to see your FRER test tomorrow.

Lottielouf - I can see the line just about and definitely on the inverted ones. Wishing you lots of luck for further tests.

Alligator - I'm sorry that AF is coming, it's so tough being at the end of the cycle knowing that you have to start over. :hugs:(and I'm still feeling bad over here for telling you to give your two year old popcorn, I should have known better)

Sugger - Hopefully the doctors will be able to figure out the hormonal issues that you could have and be able to fix your cycles. I don't think you are pre-menopausal yet but I can certainly understand the worry that comes with age only to well. I am hopeful that your cycle this month will just go back to a more usual length and all will be well xx

MrsKatie - Wishing you luck for when you start testing, the TWW always drags for the first week but I find after that it all gets to the exciting part and that is when I waste way too many tests lol.
I am ok thank you. I feel less than optimistic that I will ever get pregnant at my age..I really do wonder what I am doing here on this forum at times but my broody part just wants to keep on keeping on. The positives are that I still have regular cycles and seem to ovulate but the 'risks' and statistics for my age (along with my now probable fibroids) just make it seem like a chance in a million to me. I wish there was someone who could tell me what would give me the best chances and say to me 'you must always use loads of pre-seed and you must eat less dairy or you must BD on a certain day' but of course there is no-one to tell me the best way to achieve my goal so I have to just second guess and leave things down to luck.

Good luck and baby dust to everyone :dust:


----------



## doggylover

Deethehippy said:


> Jft1 - so pleased for you :) Can't wait to see your FRER test tomorrow.
> 
> Lottielouf - I can see the line just about and definitely on the inverted ones. Wishing you lots of luck for further tests.
> 
> Alligator - I'm sorry that AF is coming, it's so tough being at the end of the cycle knowing that you have to start over. :hugs:(and I'm still feeling bad over here for telling you to give your two year old popcorn, I should have known better)
> 
> Sugger - Hopefully the doctors will be able to figure out the hormonal issues that you could have and be able to fix your cycles. I don't think you are pre-menopausal yet but I can certainly understand the worry that comes with age only to well. I am hopeful that your cycle this month will just go back to a more usual length and all will be well xx
> 
> MrsKatie - Wishing you luck for when you start testing, the TWW always drags for the first week but I find after that it all gets to the exciting part and that is when I waste way too many tests lol.
> I am ok thank you. I feel less than optimistic that I will ever get pregnant at my age..I really do wonder what I am doing here on this forum at times but my broody part just wants to keep on keeping on. The positives are that I still have regular cycles and seem to ovulate but the 'risks' and statistics for my age (along with my now probable fibroids) just make it seem like a chance in a million to me. I wish there was someone who could tell me what would give me the best chances and say to me 'you must always use loads of pre-seed and you must eat less dairy or you must BD on a certain day' but of course there is no-one to tell me the best way to achieve my goal so I have to just second guess and leave things down to luck.
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to everyone :dust:

:hugs:

I know it’s not really right to compare women and pregnancies, and I’m not sure what age you are, but my aunt got pregnant for the first time at 40, and had her 3rd baby at 46. All healthy pregnancies with no complications. So don’t let your age get you down at all x


----------



## MrsKatie

I am getting the same weird pully cramps I get every month before AF so the doubt is creeping in :( I am only 4ish dpo and I know nothing means anything this early but it is discouraging.

Thanks for your responses everyone, I do feel so blessed with how our family is set up it’s just complicated sometimes as we are so close and I don’t ever want anything to threaten that. When we all first met, DH and I were 27 and 26 and talked about how cool it was we each had siblings a decade younger and we were so remarkably close to those siblings, which is rare especially with such a massive age gap... and then my sister (17 at the time) and his brother (16 at the time) met and started hanging out 24/7, they were best friends immediately and as dh says they were the last to know they were dating, haha! But when we were all so young and carefree it all felt lighter, you know as it does when you’re young and have so few responsibilities etc, and as we get older more issues in our families become clear, especially as dh and I have become parents. Dynamics become reinforced for better or for worse when a new generation is born. I want this to be an opportunity to reinforce the closeness and bonds between us too but that often turns into me trying to “fix” everything which isn’t a good approach when you’re dealing with adults who need to act like adults! 

i am so lucky to have DH who is the single most mature, reasonable human being I’ve ever met in my life. He is one of the few people who is truly selfless and never ever puts his own desires or emotions ahead of anyone else, ever. Everything he does is to try to make things better- he is always seeking the truth, never tries to just be right or win an argument. He never loses it or raises his voice, no matter how stressed or angry or sleep deprived he is, which is part of why I want to have so many kids with him... it just feels like as many people as possible should have him as a father.


----------



## doggylover

MrsKatie said:


> I am getting the same weird pully cramps I get every month before AF so the doubt is creeping in :( I am only 4ish dpo and I know nothing means anything this early but it is discouraging.
> 
> Thanks for your responses everyone, I do feel so blessed with how our family is set up it’s just complicated sometimes as we are so close and I don’t ever want anything to threaten that. When we all first met, DH and I were 27 and 26 and talked about how cool it was we each had siblings a decade younger and we were so remarkably close to those siblings, which is rare especially with such a massive age gap... and then my sister (17 at the time) and his brother (16 at the time) met and started hanging out 24/7, they were best friends immediately and as dh says they were the last to know they were dating, haha! But when we were all so young and carefree it all felt lighter, you know as it does when you’re young and have so few responsibilities etc, and as we get older more issues in our families become clear, especially as dh and I have become parents. Dynamics become reinforced for better or for worse when a new generation is born. I want this to be an opportunity to reinforce the closeness and bonds between us too but that often turns into me trying to “fix” everything which isn’t a good approach when you’re dealing with adults who need to act like adults!
> 
> i am so lucky to have DH who is the single most mature, reasonable human being I’ve ever met in my life. He is one of the few people who is truly selfless and never ever puts his own desires or emotions ahead of anyone else, ever. Everything he does is to try to make things better- he is always seeking the truth, never tries to just be right or win an argument. He never loses it or raises his voice, no matter how stressed or angry or sleep deprived he is, which is part of why I want to have so many kids with him... it just feels like as many people as possible should have him as a father.

Dh sounds like an absolute gem :kiss:


----------



## tdog

@Lottielouf I can see it :) xx


----------



## Alligator

Deethehippy said:


> Jft1 - so pleased for you :) Can't wait to see your FRER test tomorrow.
> 
> Lottielouf - I can see the line just about and definitely on the inverted ones. Wishing you lots of luck for further tests.
> 
> Alligator - I'm sorry that AF is coming, it's so tough being at the end of the cycle knowing that you have to start over. :hugs:(and I'm still feeling bad over here for telling you to give your two year old popcorn, I should have known better)
> 
> Sugger - Hopefully the doctors will be able to figure out the hormonal issues that you could have and be able to fix your cycles. I don't think you are pre-menopausal yet but I can certainly understand the worry that comes with age only to well. I am hopeful that your cycle this month will just go back to a more usual length and all will be well xx
> 
> MrsKatie - Wishing you luck for when you start testing, the TWW always drags for the first week but I find after that it all gets to the exciting part and that is when I waste way too many tests lol.
> I am ok thank you. I feel less than optimistic that I will ever get pregnant at my age..I really do wonder what I am doing here on this forum at times but my broody part just wants to keep on keeping on. The positives are that I still have regular cycles and seem to ovulate but the 'risks' and statistics for my age (along with my now probable fibroids) just make it seem like a chance in a million to me. I wish there was someone who could tell me what would give me the best chances and say to me 'you must always use loads of pre-seed and you must eat less dairy or you must BD on a certain day' but of course there is no-one to tell me the best way to achieve my goal so I have to just second guess and leave things down to luck.
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to everyone :dust:

Oh no need to apologize at all. We can't know all the recommendation at all times. And they change daily I swear! My mom was FLOORED with all the new stuff when my daughter was born (my sister was 24 so it had been some time but not like 50 years). Totally floored. No need to apologize or feel bad, don't think anything of it anymore! And you belong here! You're healthy and ovulating, no reason to not want to grow your family.


----------



## Alligator

@MrsKatie DH sounds wonderful <3 I wouldn't worry for the cramping, could just be random pains we all seem to get!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Jft1 Thanks hon. We been trying for 6 months now with 3 losses. I really hope i do get my rainbow baby soon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Alligator said:


> I think it's a good sign you're still bleeding CD 6. Hopefully O holds off. Will you start OPKs in the next couple days?
> 
> I have only gotten lines on FRER, and the lines seem to fade off the tests as they dry? It's so hard to say. Impossible without a blood test honestly. I will see when AF arrives and what next month brings!

I started OPKs today and the line is dark but not positive.
Im using a different brand this time called wondfo but I still have my [email protected] and femometer ones. Will use all 3 from tommorow onwards. 

I really hope O holds off so we get another shot b4 all the bloodstests etc


----------



## Lottielouf

Jft1 said:


> Oh and I have the pregnancy checker app, it's free and it has a few basic functions such as invert.. Works well for me!

Brill thank you!

Ill download the app now xx


----------



## Alligator

Suggerhoney said:


> I started OPKs today and the line is dark but not positive.
> Im using a different brand this time called wondfo but I still have my [email protected] and femometer ones. Will use all 3 from tommorow onwards.
> 
> I really hope O holds off so we get another shot b4 all the bloodstests etc

Crossing fingers for you as well! I think it's a good idea that if O is early to hold off this cycle and let your body reset. Hopefully it's not and comes on time :)


----------



## doggylover

Suggerhoney said:


> I started OPKs today and the line is dark but not positive.
> Im using a different brand this time called wondfo but I still have my [email protected] and femometer ones. Will use all 3 from tommorow onwards.
> 
> I really hope O holds off so we get another shot b4 all the bloodstests etc

I used wondfo for the first time this cycle and found the lines were much darker in general, but the test line did show up darker than my ICs. I’ll post one below of a side by side. Neither of these were positive, and I didn’t get my positive for almost 2 weeks after.



And these were my positives but look how much darker the wondfo is!


----------



## Nixnax

@Jft1 @Lottielouf oooo I see something, good luck to you both

@Alligator ah bless your SIL. I wish her lots of luck.

1DPO here, temp rose today. My temps were high(ish) last weekend because of having a few drinks. I officially start the long wait :coffee:. I shall be cheering you all on in the meantime


----------



## amaibee

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Update for me: I took a test today (First Response) and got this "picture below"...it was after the time frame so who knows :shrug: I am not looking to much into it, but those are definitely some dark lines for only being around 10 dpo...to be honest I don't feel pregnant nor do I feel AF coming soon. I'm just blah! I have heard these are horrible at giving you "evap" lines...but I guess we will see...I have "cheaper" HPT's coming today, so maybe I'll take one when I get home after work and see what that one says :)
> View attachment 1085778
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Looks like a BFP to me!!


----------



## Alligator

Nixnax said:


> @Jft1 @Lottielouf oooo I see something, good luck to you both
> 
> @Alligator ah bless your SIL. I wish her lots of luck.
> 
> 1DPO here, temp rose today. My temps were high(ish) last weekend because of having a few drinks. I officially start the long wait :coffee:. I shall be cheering you all on in the meantime

Awesome - got everything crossed this is a speedy TWW for you!


----------



## Kimmi82

Hey everyone!

Wow so many messages to catch up on!

I've been feeling mega rough today, unsure what it is but had tummy aches all day and bloating, generally feeling absolutely pants :-(

Am about 4/5dpo but not reading too far into any symptoms (sore boobs and nipples) AF is due around the 18th so will be waiting until after then to test, had too much disappointment in the past!!!

@MrsKatie your DH sounds amazing, a lot like mine O:) I just pray one day I can give him a baby of his very own.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Well all my coworkers thinks it a BFP...I really don’t know what to think. My :af: is due sometime next week. I took one in the afternoon and it just was one line. I just don’t know what to think! I’m gonna try and hold off until Monday til the next time I take one. If by any chance I am, I must be very early as the first morning urine is what gave me a positive!


----------



## monroea

So I just got this nasty evap/dye run. I don't know why I must start testing so early. I know it isn't even possible!


----------



## aymz1983

Quite a few messages to come and catch up on! Hugs to those that need one. Hugs to everyone to be fair, who doesn't like a hug lol. I hope everyone is well otherwise :) 

As for me, the below is where I'm at (also noting it for my own records). Apologies if some of it is TMI but then I'm sure we're all used to it now anyway haha.

I'm 7dpo now that it's early in the morning. For the 3rd night in a row I have woken up around 3.30 is needing the loo although I know that is not pregnancy related, just my body being bloody annoying. 
I did have a couple of symptoms yesterday/day before which had I been further along dpo wise would have made me stop and go 'oooh, could this be?' but as I'm not further along I know it's not. Which is a shame. First I had a swollen bleeding gum - I never get that unless there is something caught, and I felt slightly nauseous but hungry but then nauseous again as soon as id eat. It's not usual for me at this time in my cycle until right before AF comes. I have emetophobia so I always look to attribute a reason as to why I could feel ill so I worried when I didn't have my usual AF time to blame! But obviously my cycle is just on one this month.

At 5dpo I had enough milky cm that I saw in pants. Felt quite wet too 4 and 5dpo. I didnt see anything on tissue though when wiped so I thought I'd check and more of the same water milky colour. 6dpo I had a rummage around and there was more of it but not as wet, if that makes sense? I don't know if this is normal for me - if I don't see anything on the tissue I tend not to think there is anything there. As I've not been actively TTC it's not something I've taken note of before but good to know for future now I guess.

Headache at 6dpo and briefly 5dpo but I'm back at work now looking at a laptop screen for however long a day so I presume that's what that is 

I think I'm going to test at 11dpo. Again, not actively TTC so I dont have lots of IC's laying around so I'll get a frer on Tuesday and test in the late afternoon/evening time. I've been looking at the positive tests on countdown to pregnancy and by 11dpo there is usually a good line to be seen. So if there isn't a line then I'd say it's a safe bet I'd be out although I'd hope not!

And that's me for now, sorry for waffling on!


----------



## MrsKatie

@monroea - hope it turns true bfp! How many dpo are you?

@aymz1983 - those are promising symptoms I think!

AFM I think I’m only like 4dpo and I just saw a tiny tiny pink dot in my CM when I wiped...?!? Not sure if I’ve had that before. It was so tiny, like if I had a light pink pen and just did a tiny ink dot with it, if that makes sense. Who knows. I might be as much as 6dpo too.


----------



## Jft1

I think I'm ready to call this my :bfp: <3


----------



## doggylover

monroea said:


> So I just got this nasty evap/dye run. I don't know why I must start testing so early. I know it isn't even possible!
> 
> View attachment 1085803

How many dpo? If it’s a false positive that is a doozie 



aymz1983 said:


> Quite a few messages to come and catch up on! Hugs to those that need one. Hugs to everyone to be fair, who doesn't like a hug lol. I hope everyone is well otherwise :)
> 
> As for me, the below is where I'm at (also noting it for my own records). Apologies if some of it is TMI but then I'm sure we're all used to it now anyway haha.
> 
> I'm 7dpo now that it's early in the morning. For the 3rd night in a row I have woken up around 3.30 is needing the loo although I know that is not pregnancy related, just my body being bloody annoying.
> I did have a couple of symptoms yesterday/day before which had I been further along dpo wise would have made me stop and go 'oooh, could this be?' but as I'm not further along I know it's not. Which is a shame. First I had a swollen bleeding gum - I never get that unless there is something caught, and I felt slightly nauseous but hungry but then nauseous again as soon as id eat. It's not usual for me at this time in my cycle until right before AF comes. I have emetophobia so I always look to attribute a reason as to why I could feel ill so I worried when I didn't have my usual AF time to blame! But obviously my cycle is just on one this month.
> 
> At 5dpo I had enough milky cm that I saw in pants. Felt quite wet too 4 and 5dpo. I didnt see anything on tissue though when wiped so I thought I'd check and more of the same water milky colour. 6dpo I had a rummage around and there was more of it but not as wet, if that makes sense? I don't know if this is normal for me - if I don't see anything on the tissue I tend not to think there is anything there. As I've not been actively TTC it's not something I've taken note of before but good to know for future now I guess.
> 
> Headache at 6dpo and briefly 5dpo but I'm back at work now looking at a laptop screen for however long a day so I presume that's what that is
> 
> I think I'm going to test at 11dpo. Again, not actively TTC so I dont have lots of IC's laying around so I'll get a frer on Tuesday and test in the late afternoon/evening time. I've been looking at the positive tests on countdown to pregnancy and by 11dpo there is usually a good line to be seen. So if there isn't a line then I'd say it's a safe bet I'd be out although I'd hope not!
> 
> And that's me for now, sorry for waffling on!

Fingers crossed it all means something good! 



Jft1 said:


> I think I'm ready to call this my :bfp: <3
> 
> View attachment 1085804

:wohoo::bfp: :yipee:

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Nixnax

@Jft1 yaaaaaas thats definitely a bfp. Congratulations :wohoo:


----------



## 3 girlies

Congratulations that's a deffo bfp woohoo!!


----------



## tdog

@Jft1 yey congratulations :) :happydance: xx


----------



## salamander91

Congratulations jft1! :bfp:


----------



## Deethehippy

Jft1 - two great positives there! :dance::headspin:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Kimmi82

Jft1 said:


> I think I'm ready to call this my :bfp: <3
> 
> View attachment 1085804

Wonderful news!:dance:


----------



## Jft1

Thank you all so much <3 I told DH this morning and then we went down and told my mum and step dad. We'll tell the in laws this is week too. We went tell anyone else until 12 weeks. I'm going to book an early scan just because of the previous ectopic. 

I really hope each of you get your bfps very soon. I'll be staying on here cheering you all on :dance: :headspin:


----------



## Hevalouaddict

@Jft1 congratulations :bfp:


----------



## Jessylou4

Congratulations on all those BFPs!!! I’m over the moon for you all 

I got a really faint positive last night and this morning but I had those faint lines the last 2 months with my chemicals. Sending my OH out for more tests so I can test again in the morning. I’m too scared to even move this month and I can’t even begin to get excited about the faint positives. 
Also sat waiting to find out if I’m made redundant today so stress levels are through the roof. 
Love to you all xx


----------



## tdog

Jessylou4 said:


> Congratulations on all those BFPs!!! I’m over the moon for you all
> 
> I got a really faint positive last night and this morning but I had those faint lines the last 2 months with my chemicals. Sending my OH out for more tests so I can test again in the morning. I’m too scared to even move this month and I can’t even begin to get excited about the faint positives.
> Also sat waiting to find out if I’m made redundant today so stress levels are through the roof.
> Love to you all xx

Oh no what a limbo your in fingers crossed your not made redundant xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

doggylover said:


> I used wondfo for the first time this cycle and found the lines were much darker in general, but the test line did show up darker than my ICs. I’ll post one below of a side by side. Neither of these were positive, and I didn’t get my positive for almost 2 weeks after.
> 
> View attachment 1085801
> 
> 
> And these were my positives but look how much darker the wondfo is!
> View attachment 1085802

Thank you hon.
I had some watery cm today but OPKs are negative hoping they stay that way for another


Jft1 said:


> I think I'm ready to call this my :bfp: <3
> 
> View attachment 1085804

Congratulations i hope the tests continue to get darker for you. Good luck
I hope I get my rainbow baby one day. 6 months of trying 3 chemicals and feels like its never going to happen:-(
Happy for you tho


----------



## Alligator

monroea said:


> So I just got this nasty evap/dye run. I don't know why I must start testing so early. I know it isn't even possible!
> 
> View attachment 1085803

Oh my goodness, that is crazy. I do hope it turns BFP for you, I've never seen that before!



Jessylou4 said:


> Congratulations on all those BFPs!!! I’m over the moon for you all
> 
> I got a really faint positive last night and this morning but I had those faint lines the last 2 months with my chemicals. Sending my OH out for more tests so I can test again in the morning. I’m too scared to even move this month and I can’t even begin to get excited about the faint positives.
> Also sat waiting to find out if I’m made redundant today so stress levels are through the roof.
> Love to you all xx

Fx for your job - and for the test!!

@Jft1 !!! Beautiful lines. I am so happy for you <3


----------



## Alligator

For me this am - no test as I am 14/15dpo and negatives on IC yesterday so I am out. My temp did go up but I slept miserably. We had a random thunderstorm come through around 3-4am that woke me up and kept me awake, thank goodness it didn't wake my daughter up! A bit crampy this morning and work has already started off kind of blah and I have a busy day with virtual meetings. But my cleaning lady comes today ( yes I pay someone to clean my home haha it's 100% worth it!) so that makes me happy that my house will be clean.

AF should arrive tomorrow or Saturday depending which day O was and assuming I have a 15ish day LP.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Alligator said:


> For me this am - no test as I am 14/15dpo and negatives on IC yesterday so I am out. My temp did go up but I slept miserably. We had a random thunderstorm come through around 3-4am that woke me up and kept me awake, thank goodness it didn't wake my daughter up! A bit crampy this morning and work has already started off kind of blah and I have a busy day with virtual meetings. But my cleaning lady comes today ( yes I pay someone to clean my home haha it's 100% worth it!) so that makes me happy that my house will be clean.
> 
> AF should arrive tomorrow or Saturday depending which day O was and assuming I have a 15ish day LP.


So sorry hon.


----------



## Deethehippy

Jessylou4 said:


> Congratulations on all those BFPs!!! I’m over the moon for you all
> 
> I got a really faint positive last night and this morning but I had those faint lines the last 2 months with my chemicals. Sending my OH out for more tests so I can test again in the morning. I’m too scared to even move this month and I can’t even begin to get excited about the faint positives.
> Also sat waiting to find out if I’m made redundant today so stress levels are through the roof.
> Love to you all xx

That does sound like stress factor 10 for sure. Wishing you much luck on both counts. Let us know!


----------



## doggylover

Jessylou4 said:


> Congratulations on all those BFPs!!! I’m over the moon for you all
> 
> I got a really faint positive last night and this morning but I had those faint lines the last 2 months with my chemicals. Sending my OH out for more tests so I can test again in the morning. I’m too scared to even move this month and I can’t even begin to get excited about the faint positives.
> Also sat waiting to find out if I’m made redundant today so stress levels are through the roof.
> Love to you all xx

Oh hopefully you only get good news today. I’m sure you’re feeling very stressed out about work. Such a difficult time for families ☹️


----------



## Alligator

Gosh I meant af should arrive tomorrow or Sunday. Tomorrow IS Saturday LOL. More coffee please!


----------



## FTale

@Alligator sorry bout the bfns. Frer can be wicked. Prayers for next cycle and yes, coffee is needed in my body too but I can't right now lol...hugs

@jft Congrats!!! Looks like a good line indeed.

I am just lurking this month. My body is being weird after Clomid with an early O and late ewcm....so over it..lol

Hoping you all make some babies this cycle. Ill be watching with my toes crossed even.
:dust:


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Jft1 amazing news! Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsKatie

@Jft1 wow beautiful bfps!!! Congratulations!

good luck everyone <3


----------



## tbfromlv

Ok I’ve only been able to briefly scan so I’m sorry if I miss tings!

@Jft1 congrats!!! Beautiful lines :)
@Alligator so sorry AF is on her way. I thought I’d seen lines on your FRERs a few days ago :(
@Suggerhoney i really hope your O stays away until an appropriate time. I feel for you. I have had 3 miscarriages since January and all were back to back to back. It’s so hard. I’d see these beautiful dark lines and then always by 6weeks the start to fade off. It makes it hard to even be
Excited for the BFP. I hope you find some answers (or rather just get your take home baby!)

As for me...I’m kind of shocked and excited.. I have ALWAYS had crazy long/unpredictable cycles. More shortest ones usually in the 50s. I can usually squeeze out a 36-42 day cycle if on Clomid or letrozole but that’s it. Last cycle I miraculously ovulated the earliest I ever have since TTC at CD 18. Well I’m cd 12 and I figured I’d check and this is what I’ve got. Could it be that my cycles are finally starting to become more normal?? Eek!


----------



## amaibee

Jft1 said:


> I think I'm ready to call this my :bfp: <3
> 
> View attachment 1085804

Amazing, congratulations


----------



## kksy9b

@Jft1 Big huge congratulations!!! There is no denying those lines!! How are you feeling? Interestingly enough, on my BFP cycle with my youngest, my temp did the exact same thing with dropping to barely above cover before rising back up. So so happy for you and have you updated on the front page!

@Deethehippy yes, with temping it's important to try and keep as close to the same conditions as possible from night to night. Of course that doesn't always work out, but you will get more reliable readings that way

@doggylover thanks hun! haha...your mind just messes with you when you are trying!

@Kimmi82 FX the cramps and sore boob are a good sign!! 

@Lottielouf sounds promising!! And something is catching my eye!

@KitteyKat2010 umm....that looks like a super positive BFP!!!

@Alligator :hugs::hugs: glad that hubby was in a better mindset and i hope that it was just a one off kind of day! That's wonderful that your SIL and BIL were able to do another IVF round...I hope they have a healthy and sticky bean!! 

@Suggerhoney :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so glad you were able to get a call in with the doctor and start figuring out what is going on. I hope it isn't pre-menopause. Totally makes sense to take a few months off after this cycle to get things back on track.

@MrsKatie ugh, family drama can just be too much sometimes. I hope things resolve soon so the rest of the visit isn't uncomfortable or tense. It sounds like you have a wonderful relationship with your sister and BIL and you can tell even in your writing how precious that is to you and how much you want to nurture it. I'm sure you all will work things out and hopefully as the years go on more and more growing pains will continue to work themselves out. OOh!! The drops of pink blood sound promising!!

@Nixnax wahoo for being back in the TWW!!!

@aymz1983 all of those signs sound positive!! Can't wait to see your tests in a few days!

@monroea what DPO are you? Are you sure that's an evap??

@Jessylou4 So exciting! Do you have any pictures of the faint line? I know we all love to analyze the squinters! I hope you find out soon about your job and that it's positive news!

@tbfromlv wahoo!!! That's amazing news and I hope your body is getting into a more predictable pattern!! Go catch that eggie!!

----------
I really feel like this is going to continue to be an amazing month! There are so many promising early squinters and symptoms and I pray that we all have our BFPs with sticky beans!

----------
AFM, made it into my parents house last night. I got the room set up as close as I could to the same conditions as I do at home so that my temps will be somewhat reliable. Took my temp this morning and got my CH! If I had bothered to look at my chart yesterday I could have seen that I actually ovulated the same day as my OPK! Which means even though we only got in 2 BDing sessions this month, they were 3 days and the day before ovulation! So officially 3 DPO today and back to feeling good about this month! DH was being really sweet this morning when I was talking with him. He really wants a girl this go around. He has wanted a girl since we were pregnant with our oldest and I am praying that dream comes true for him. I wanted 2 boys and we have been blessed with them. He obviously would love a third boy as well but he craves that father daughter experience and relationship. It was just a sweet moment because he doesn't talk much about a third baby.


----------



## doggylover

tbfromlv said:


> Ok I’ve only been able to briefly scan so I’m sorry if I miss tings!
> 
> @Jft1 congrats!!! Beautiful lines :)
> @Alligator so sorry AF is on her way. I thought I’d seen lines on your FRERs a few days ago :(
> @Suggerhoney i really hope your O stays away until an appropriate time. I feel for you. I have had 3 miscarriages since January and all were back to back to back. It’s so hard. I’d see these beautiful dark lines and then always by 6weeks the start to fade off. It makes it hard to even be
> Excited for the BFP. I hope you find some answers (or rather just get your take home baby!)
> 
> As for me...I’m kind of shocked and excited.. I have ALWAYS had crazy long/unpredictable cycles. More shortest ones usually in the 50s. I can usually squeeze out a 36-42 day cycle if on Clomid or letrozole but that’s it. Last cycle I miraculously ovulated the earliest I ever have since TTC at CD 18. Well I’m cd 12 and I figured I’d check and this is what I’ve got. Could it be that my cycles are finally starting to become more normal?? Eek!
> 
> View attachment 1085811

That’s great news! As someone currently on cd 52, after last month being 35, I feel your pain. More regular (and shorter!!) cycles are the dream! 



kksy9b said:


> @Jft1 Big huge congratulations!!! There is no denying those lines!! How are you feeling? Interestingly enough, on my BFP cycle with my youngest, my temp did the exact same thing with dropping to barely above cover before rising back up. So so happy for you and have you updated on the front page!
> 
> @Deethehippy yes, with temping it's important to try and keep as close to the same conditions as possible from night to night. Of course that doesn't always work out, but you will get more reliable readings that way
> 
> @doggylover thanks hun! haha...your mind just messes with you when you are trying!
> 
> @Kimmi82 FX the cramps and sore boob are a good sign!!
> 
> @Lottielouf sounds promising!! And something is catching my eye!
> 
> @KitteyKat2010 umm....that looks like a super positive BFP!!!
> 
> @Alligator :hugs::hugs: glad that hubby was in a better mindset and i hope that it was just a one off kind of day! That's wonderful that your SIL and BIL were able to do another IVF round...I hope they have a healthy and sticky bean!!
> 
> @Suggerhoney :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so glad you were able to get a call in with the doctor and start figuring out what is going on. I hope it isn't pre-menopause. Totally makes sense to take a few months off after this cycle to get things back on track.
> 
> @MrsKatie ugh, family drama can just be too much sometimes. I hope things resolve soon so the rest of the visit isn't uncomfortable or tense. It sounds like you have a wonderful relationship with your sister and BIL and you can tell even in your writing how precious that is to you and how much you want to nurture it. I'm sure you all will work things out and hopefully as the years go on more and more growing pains will continue to work themselves out. OOh!! The drops of pink blood sound promising!!
> 
> @Nixnax wahoo for being back in the TWW!!!
> 
> @aymz1983 all of those signs sound positive!! Can't wait to see your tests in a few days!
> 
> @monroea what DPO are you? Are you sure that's an evap??
> 
> @Jessylou4 So exciting! Do you have any pictures of the faint line? I know we all love to analyze the squinters! I hope you find out soon about your job and that it's positive news!
> 
> @tbfromlv wahoo!!! That's amazing news and I hope your body is getting into a more predictable pattern!! Go catch that eggie!!
> 
> ----------
> I really feel like this is going to continue to be an amazing month! There are so many promising early squinters and symptoms and I pray that we all have our BFPs with sticky beans!
> 
> ----------
> AFM, made it into my parents house last night. I got the room set up as close as I could to the same conditions as I do at home so that my temps will be somewhat reliable. Took my temp this morning and got my CH! If I had bothered to look at my chart yesterday I could have seen that I actually ovulated the same day as my OPK! Which means even though we only got in 2 BDing sessions this month, they were 3 days and the day before ovulation! So officially 3 DPO today and back to feeling good about this month! DH was being really sweet this morning when I was talking with him. He really wants a girl this go around. He has wanted a girl since we were pregnant with our oldest and I am praying that dream comes true for him. I wanted 2 boys and we have been blessed with them. He obviously would love a third boy as well but he craves that father daughter experience and relationship. It was just a sweet moment because he doesn't talk much about a third baby.

That’s brilliant News that your ovulation fell at a better time with when you’d managed to BD. Can’t do more than that, then! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## tbfromlv

doggylover said:


> That’s great news! As someone currently on cd 52, after last month being 35, I feel your pain. More regular (and shorter!!) cycles are the dream!
> 
> 
> 
> That’s brilliant News that your ovulation fell at a better time with when you’d managed to BD. Can’t do more than that, then! Fingers crossed for you!

It is! I can count on one hand how many cycles were less than 40 days MY ENTIRE LIFE (not on birth control). My average cycle length was 69-75. I did track a 153 day cycle once. Luckily I wasn’t TTC during that time! Are you at least on the other side of O or are you still waiting ? Ugh screwy cycles are the worst when TTC


----------



## doggylover

tbfromlv said:


> It is! I can count on one hand how many cycles were less than 40 days MY ENTIRE LIFE (not on birth control). My average cycle length was 69-75. I did track a 153 day cycle once. Luckily I wasn’t TTC during that time! Are you at least on the other side of O or are you still waiting ? Ugh screwy cycles are the worst when TTC

I’m finally in the 2WW, and absolutely delighted about it! 153 days


----------



## Suggerhoney

tbfromlv said:


> Ok I’ve only been able to briefly scan so I’m sorry if I miss tings!
> 
> @Jft1 congrats!!! Beautiful lines :)
> @Alligator so sorry AF is on her way. I thought I’d seen lines on your FRERs a few days ago :(
> @Suggerhoney i really hope your O stays away until an appropriate time. I feel for you. I have had 3 miscarriages since January and all were back to back to back. It’s so hard. I’d see these beautiful dark lines and then always by 6weeks the start to fade off. It makes it hard to even be
> Excited for the BFP. I hope you find some answers (or rather just get your take home baby!)
> 
> As for me...I’m kind of shocked and excited.. I have ALWAYS had crazy long/unpredictable cycles. More shortest ones usually in the 50s. I can usually squeeze out a 36-42 day cycle if on Clomid or letrozole but that’s it. Last cycle I miraculously ovulated the earliest I ever have since TTC at CD 18. Well I’m cd 12 and I figured I’d check and this is what I’ve got. Could it be that my cycles are finally starting to become more normal?? Eek!
> 
> View attachment 1085811


Oh no hon im so sorry to hear that.
Sending u hugs.
Losses are just horrible.
I've had 6 losses in total but ive never had them back to back like I am now.
Im hoping all us that have had losses get iur forever take home babies [-o&lt;




kksy9b said:


> @Jft1 Big huge congratulations!!! There is no denying those lines!! How are you feeling? Interestingly enough, on my BFP cycle with my youngest, my temp did the exact same thing with dropping to barely above cover before rising back up. So so happy for you and have you updated on the front page!
> 
> @Deethehippy yes, with temping it's important to try and keep as close to the same conditions as possible from night to night. Of course that doesn't always work out, but you will get more reliable readings that way
> 
> @doggylover thanks hun! haha...your mind just messes with you when you are trying!
> 
> @Kimmi82 FX the cramps and sore boob are a good sign!!
> 
> @Lottielouf sounds promising!! And something is catching my eye!
> 
> @KitteyKat2010 umm....that looks like a super positive BFP!!!
> 
> @Alligator :hugs::hugs: glad that hubby was in a better mindset and i hope that it was just a one off kind of day! That's wonderful that your SIL and BIL were able to do another IVF round...I hope they have a healthy and sticky bean!!
> 
> @Suggerhoney :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so glad you were able to get a call in with the doctor and start figuring out what is going on. I hope it isn't pre-menopause. Totally makes sense to take a few months off after this cycle to get things back on track.
> 
> @MrsKatie ugh, family drama can just be too much sometimes. I hope things resolve soon so the rest of the visit isn't uncomfortable or tense. It sounds like you have a wonderful relationship with your sister and BIL and you can tell even in your writing how precious that is to you and how much you want to nurture it. I'm sure you all will work things out and hopefully as the years go on more and more growing pains will continue to work themselves out. OOh!! The drops of pink blood sound promising!!
> 
> @Nixnax wahoo for being back in the TWW!!!
> 
> @aymz1983 all of those signs sound positive!! Can't wait to see your tests in a few days!
> 
> @monroea what DPO are you? Are you sure that's an evap??
> 
> @Jessylou4 So exciting! Do you have any pictures of the faint line? I know we all love to analyze the squinters! I hope you find out soon about your job and that it's positive news!
> 
> @tbfromlv wahoo!!! That's amazing news and I hope your body is getting into a more predictable pattern!! Go catch that eggie!!
> 
> ----------
> I really feel like this is going to continue to be an amazing month! There are so many promising early squinters and symptoms and I pray that we all have our BFPs with sticky beans!
> 
> ----------
> AFM, made it into my parents house last night. I got the room set up as close as I could to the same conditions as I do at home so that my temps will be somewhat reliable. Took my temp this morning and got my CH! If I had bothered to look at my chart yesterday I could have seen that I actually ovulated the same day as my OPK! Which means even though we only got in 2 BDing sessions this month, they were 3 days and the day before ovulation! So officially 3 DPO today and back to feeling good about this month! DH was being really sweet this morning when I was talking with him. He really wants a girl this go around. He has wanted a girl since we were pregnant with our oldest and I am praying that dream comes true for him. I wanted 2 boys and we have been blessed with them. He obviously would love a third boy as well but he craves that father daughter experience and relationship. It was just a sweet moment because he doesn't talk much about a third baby.


Thank you hon.
If my Ovulation holds off I may give it one last try this cycle. But if its early then I won't be ttc again until December/Jan.
I really hope nothing is wrong with me or if there is i hope its just gonna be something that is easy to treat with tablets or something.


----------



## Alligator

I'm getting impatient for AF to arrive already. I am assuming it'll be earlier this cycle than last (I had a 30 day cycle last go around but I o'd 2-3 days earlier this cycle). I'm cd27 but O on cd12/13. I think I had a 15 day (ish) LP last cycle. Impatient!


----------



## tropicsgirl

Don’t have time to respond to everyone..but congrats to those with BFP and so sorry to those whose AF has arrived. I’ll be in the September thread since AF has arrived 2 days ago. Going to use those OPKs for sure next month...trying to be “healthier” both mentally and physical too (easier said than done of course).


----------



## KatVM

Can I join in? 

I will be testing August 17, second month of TTC! 

I had my first child at 17, definitely didn’t do no 2 week wait with him (he was a surprise!!). Fingers crossed this is my month :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## Jft1

Thank you so much everyone, you're all fantastic <3

@kksy9b i feel good thanks, absolutely over the moon. I hate these early weeks, but I'll get a scan at 7 weeks to make sure baby is in the right place. I have zero symptoms. I never had any with my son so I'm not too worried. Wishing you the best of luck this cycle!


----------



## elencor

So much to catch up! Congratulations to the BFP best of luck with your pregnancies!! 

I'm 13dpo, with cramping, it feels like my period is coming in a few hours. Every test I've taken in the last days has been negative. 
But I'm confused with the test I just took! I'm pretty positive is nothing but.. Could it be something?? not sure if the picture captures it


----------



## amaibee

elencor said:


> So much to catch up! Congratulations to the BFP best of luck with your pregnancies!!
> 
> I'm 13dpo, with cramping, it feels like my period is coming in a few hours. Every test I've taken in the last days has been negative.
> But I'm confused with the test I just took! I'm pretty positive is nothing but.. Could it be something?? not sure if the picture captures it

The photo didn't seem to upload?


----------



## Stargirl1993

Not been on for a while can’t believe how much this thread has moved. Congratulations to those who have got there bfps seems to be a lot of people in this thread this month. 

I thought my period was going to last a lot longer this time but it’s been about the same. I had some strange twinges the other day and my temp has gone up slightly I’m doubtful it’s ovulation though seems far to early for me. 
hope everyone is doing ok?


----------



## 3 girlies

I'm still bleeding, getting on my nerves now. Hoping it stops soon. Not sure about trying this month it's been so stressful. I think I will just relax & see what happens


----------



## elencor

Oh maybe something went wrong, I can see the picture in the message


----------



## doggylover

elencor said:


> Oh maybe something went wrong, I can see the picture in the message

I can see something faint on there! It looks thick but not sure if it’s for colour or just grey?


----------



## elencor

doggylover said:


> I can see something faint on there! It looks thick but not sure if it’s for colour or just grey?

There's pink in the upper side, the rest of the line is grey, I don't know it's a little weird, and I'm out of tests this was the last one :-(


----------



## tdog

elencor said:


> Oh maybe something went wrong, I can see the picture in the message

I agree u can see it clearly on there but not sure if it looks grey xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something but not sure on colour either. Good luck :)


----------



## elencor

Thank you ladies we'll see... I hope it's something :D in person there's definitely pink in a side, but the rest of the line looks grey, I'll go buy more tests later


----------



## doggylover

elencor said:


> Thank you ladies we'll see... I hope it's something :D in person there's definitely pink in a side, but the rest of the line looks grey, I'll go buy more tests later

fingers crossed for you!


----------



## tdog

elencor said:


> Thank you ladies we'll see... I hope it's something :D in person there's definitely pink in a side, but the rest of the line looks grey, I'll go buy more tests later

Fingers crossed lovely :) xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

elencor said:


> Thank you ladies we'll see... I hope it's something :D in person there's definitely pink in a side, but the rest of the line looks grey, I'll go buy more tests later

Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## Alligator

Yes I see that faint line also! 

Big temp drop today so expecting af soon. I did temp a bit earlier than normal but figured that was better than after broken sleep. Hoping af hurries up.


----------



## Kimmi82

kksy9b said:


> @Jft1 Big huge congratulations!!! There is no denying those lines!! How are you feeling? Interestingly enough, on my BFP cycle with my youngest, my temp did the exact same thing with dropping to barely above cover before rising back up. So so happy for you and have you updated on the front page!
> 
> @Deethehippy yes, with temping it's important to try and keep as close to the same conditions as possible from night to night. Of course that doesn't always work out, but you will get more reliable readings that way
> 
> @doggylover thanks hun! haha...your mind just messes with you when you are trying!
> 
> @Kimmi82 FX the cramps and sore boob are a good sign!!
> 
> @Lottielouf sounds promising!! And something is catching my eye!
> 
> @KitteyKat2010 umm....that looks like a super positive BFP!!!
> 
> @Alligator :hugs::hugs: glad that hubby was in a better mindset and i hope that it was just a one off kind of day! That's wonderful that your SIL and BIL were able to do another IVF round...I hope they have a healthy and sticky bean!!
> 
> @Suggerhoney :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so glad you were able to get a call in with the doctor and start figuring out what is going on. I hope it isn't pre-menopause. Totally makes sense to take a few months off after this cycle to get things back on track.
> 
> @MrsKatie ugh, family drama can just be too much sometimes. I hope things resolve soon so the rest of the visit isn't uncomfortable or tense. It sounds like you have a wonderful relationship with your sister and BIL and you can tell even in your writing how precious that is to you and how much you want to nurture it. I'm sure you all will work things out and hopefully as the years go on more and more growing pains will continue to work themselves out. OOh!! The drops of pink blood sound promising!!
> 
> @Nixnax wahoo for being back in the TWW!!!
> 
> @aymz1983 all of those signs sound positive!! Can't wait to see your tests in a few days!
> 
> @monroea what DPO are you? Are you sure that's an evap??
> 
> @Jessylou4 So exciting! Do you have any pictures of the faint line? I know we all love to analyze the squinters! I hope you find out soon about your job and that it's positive news!
> 
> @tbfromlv wahoo!!! That's amazing news and I hope your body is getting into a more predictable pattern!! Go catch that eggie!!
> 
> ----------
> I really feel like this is going to continue to be an amazing month! There are so many promising early squinters and symptoms and I pray that we all have our BFPs with sticky beans!
> 
> ----------
> AFM, made it into my parents house last night. I got the room set up as close as I could to the same conditions as I do at home so that my temps will be somewhat reliable. Took my temp this morning and got my CH! If I had bothered to look at my chart yesterday I could have seen that I actually ovulated the same day as my OPK! Which means even though we only got in 2 BDing sessions this month, they were 3 days and the day before ovulation! So officially 3 DPO today and back to feeling good about this month! DH was being really sweet this morning when I was talking with him. He really wants a girl this go around. He has wanted a girl since we were pregnant with our oldest and I am praying that dream comes true for him. I wanted 2 boys and we have been blessed with them. He obviously would love a third boy as well but he craves that father daughter experience and relationship. It was just a sweet moment because he doesn't talk much about a third baby.

Thankyou lovely!

Trying not to symptom spot but it's hard! I'm still not feeling myself at all today, very bloated and gassy and feeling generally bleurgh! :neutral:

Really hope its a good month for you too! Xxx


----------



## FTale

@elencor I can see some thing faintly there. FX it gets darker


----------



## Mummafrog

Sorry Alligator :( I was really hopeful for you and I'm sad. Fingers crossed you get into the next cycle soon.

Elencor that is hands down a very exciting line for a cheapie. We need more tests! Sending you lots of luck and baby dust.


----------



## Bre1990

I feel like I'm going to be out, I am such an emotional wreck at 7 dpt 5 dpo. Only other sign is tingly breasts.


----------



## aymz1983

Hope everyone Is ok today. We've been out all day, took the kids to the beach for a few hours, then we had date night at a Thai place OH has been dying to take me to for ages. Food is amazing, oh if only I could eat there more often!

I was in Asda earlier and picked up just their cheapy own brand test, my version of an IC :mrgreen: given I haven't had the need to buy them lol. Anyway, at 8dpo there was obviously nothing (pic attached anyway because who doesn't like to look at a stick haha). A white that would give Daz a run for its money. No other symptoms really, gum still sensitive and bleeds slightly...I only touched it by accident when getting a herb off my tooth. Boobs are tender when in bra, less so when out, nips feel slightly more sore but I could be hopeful and imagining it all. 
I have realised though that this may have been a whoops time but actually, I really can't wait to have a child with OH :oops:


----------



## Hevalouaddict

@elencor i see it, can’t wait to see some progression.

afm I’ve been at the in-laws for their 40th wedding anniversary party. My brother in law had a tantrum and refused to come outside (he’s nearly 50) my other brother in law didnt come at all so the in-laws were radged (sorry for my slang, I’m from North Yorkshire and we say strange things like bimf and ladgin meaning cold and embarrassing) managed to get through the day and now I want to sleep because I have an early day of swimming lessons but insomnia doesn’t like me sleeping


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Been cramping and very gassy yesterday and today, I also had this icky jelly like stuff on the toilet paper when I wiped, never had that happen before. :shrug: still have not tested (surprisingly!) I am going to try and hold off as much as I can....I will be moving my testing date to the 17th of August...which is a week from this Monday and I'll be a week late or so, I believe the test I had that "looked" like a positive was just an evap line. I honestly have no idea when I ovulated so could be anytime...and I don't have "normal" periods especially getting off birth control, so we will see what happens :)


----------



## Alligator

No af yet, ugh! Hope she shows up tomorrow just because I’m over waiting and wondering. 

we had a pretty busy day with an outdoor play date with one of my 2yo friends and then some time in the backyard after her nap.


----------



## kksy9b

@tbfromlv @doggylover ugh, I can't imagine dealing with the long cycles like that! It must be really frustrating when you are trying. I hope you all fall pregnant super quick so that you don't have to deal with it!

@Suggerhoney I hope you O at your normal time and not too early so you can try again this month. But if not, then hopefully taking the couple months off will let your body reset and you can get some answers from all your testing

@tropicsgirl :hugs: I'm so sorry that AF showed up and wish you all the best for your next cycle. Stick around though because we would love to cheer you on through ovulation and the start of your TWW!

@KatVM Welcome! I have you updated on the front page! I'm in my second month TTC as well...wishing you all the best of luck!!

@Jft1 I'm glad you are feeling okay so far! I dont think with either of mine I really had any symptoms until 5 or 6 weeks. That's great you are able to get an early scan!! How did your husband react?

@elencor Ooh! I definitely see something, I just can't tell if there is color to it or not! Hopefully AF will stay away tomorrow and you'll get a nice and clear BFP!

@Stargirl1993 welcome back! Have you been taking OPKs at all? Your temp will move up and down pre-ovulation so doesn't persay mean you are ovulating now. When do you usually O?

@3 girlies :hugs::hugs::hugs: totally understand needing to take a break. trying is not easy and it's okay to need to step back

@Kimmi82 FX it's all good signs!!

@Bre1990 sounds promising! Definitely not out!!

@aymz1983 the date sounds lovely! And what a great realization to have!

@Hevalouaddict ugh, family drama! hope you all managed to have a nice time even if your BILs were being immature about things.

@KitteyKat2010 all sounds promising!! And you've got some great willpower there to hold off testing! Can't wait to see what happens and praying you see a BFP! I've got you moved to the 17th on the front page

@Alligator i'm so sorry hun. i hope she shows up soon, is kind to you, and gets out the door so you can move on. the playdate sounds wonderful :hugs: :hugs:

---------------
I hope everyone is doing well this weekend! 

@Lightning7 @Vicbrenan how are you ladies doing?? Hoping to see some great updates from you soon!

-----------------
AFM, have just been enjoying the get away to my parents! The kids have been playing outside every minute that they can because we've had this amazing reprieve from all the excessive heat! It's been a weird August for me- tons of rain and temps in the 80s....usually it's dry and 95+...I'll take it though!

Cycle wise, I'm 4DPO and have been having bloating the last 2 nights. I know it's not an actual pregnancy symptom, but does make me feel better that my body is likely ramping up progesterone (have had some hormone issues in the past). By the time I get home, I'll be 7dpo and only 2 or 3 days away from starting to test! This has been an easy tww for me lol


----------



## Jft1

I've cautiously updated my ticker.. I still feel in a bit of a bubble and it doesn't quite feel real yet. 
Here's a progression picture over the last few days. The line is getting darker so I'm taking a positive from that. 

@kksy9b DH was in shock at first I think and then beyond excited. We were sure it would take us longer to catch, so we're over the moon. They'll be 17 month between DS and baby2 when he/she arrives. 
Glad you've had a lovely time at your parents. Can't wait to start seeing your tests! 

I can't wait for there to be more bfps in here, baby dust to everyone :dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay for a ticker :)


----------



## Nixnax

Jft1 said:


> I've cautiously updated my ticker.. I still feel in a bit of a bubble and it doesn't quite feel real yet.
> Here's a progression picture over the last few days. The line is getting darker so I'm taking a positive from that.
> 
> @kksy9b DH was in shock at first I think and then beyond excited. We were sure it would take us longer to catch, so we're over the moon. They'll be 17 month between DS and baby2 when he/she arrives.
> Glad you've had a lovely time at your parents. Can't wait to start seeing your tests!
> 
> I can't wait for there to be more bfps in here, baby dust to everyone :dust:
> 
> View attachment 1085855

Lovely progression pic


----------



## doggylover

:coffee:


Jft1 said:


> I've cautiously updated my ticker.. I still feel in a bit of a bubble and it doesn't quite feel real yet.
> Here's a progression picture over the last few days. The line is getting darker so I'm taking a positive from that.
> 
> @kksy9b DH was in shock at first I think and then beyond excited. We were sure it would take us longer to catch, so we're over the moon. They'll be 17 month between DS and baby2 when he/she arrives.
> Glad you've had a lovely time at your parents. Can't wait to start seeing your tests!
> 
> I can't wait for there to be more bfps in here, baby dust to everyone :dust:
> 
> View attachment 1085855

Brilliant progression on your lines!!

@kksy9b when I get home from my in laws it will be either day of my period or time to test, so also enjoying being away and busy in the 2WW!

I am 6dpo today. Have 5 days left to wait until my period is due


----------



## Deethehippy

Jft1 said:


> I've cautiously updated my ticker.. I still feel in a bit of a bubble and it doesn't quite feel real yet.
> Here's a progression picture over the last few days. The line is getting darker so I'm taking a positive from that.
> 
> @kksy9b DH was in shock at first I think and then beyond excited. We were sure it would take us longer to catch, so we're over the moon. They'll be 17 month between DS and baby2 when he/she arrives.
> Glad you've had a lovely time at your parents. Can't wait to start seeing your tests!
> 
> I can't wait for there to be more bfps in here, baby dust to everyone :dust:
> 
> View attachment 1085855

Those lines are really good for cheapies at 11/12 DPO! Look just like the lines I got with my twins :rofl:
Love the ticker :)

Not much going on with me. Enjoying the last of the time off with my kiddies. Because I work in a school we’ve basically been off since end of March. Back to school in September is going to come as a shock! I’ve been getting up late and eating at different times..need to get back into a routine! It’s been lovely to have this quality time with them though.

I was super down from the TTC as you know...even told OH I wanted a full hysterectomy to be over all this pain each month. He is so supportive and said he just wants what is best for me.
Anyway we BD outside of the fertile period and it was nice to just have some loving without the stress. I don’t think I am ovulating until around next weekend and not really decided if to ‘try’ or have a break month. I expect we will BD during the fertile time but I will try not to care about timings and stuff and just go with the flow.

Have a great Sunday everyone.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@doggylover good luck for testing soon :)


----------



## doggylover

Deethehippy said:


> Those lines are really good for cheapies at 11/12 DPO! Look just like the lines I got with my twins :rofl:
> Love the ticker :)
> 
> Not much going on with me. Enjoying the last of the time off with my kiddies. Because I work in a school we’ve basically been off since end of March. Back to school in September is going to come as a shock! I’ve been getting up late and eating at different times..need to get back into a routine! It’s been lovely to have this quality time with them though.
> 
> I was super down from the TTC as you know...even told OH I wanted a full hysterectomy to be over all this pain each month. He is so supportive and said he just wants what is best for me.
> Anyway we BD outside of the fertile period and it was nice to just have some loving without the stress. I don’t think I am ovulating until around next weekend and not really decided if to ‘try’ or have a break month. I expect we will BD during the fertile time but I will try not to care about timings and stuff and just go with the flow.
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone.

It’s going to be so weird getting everyone back in to routine! I work in schools as well (I’m a sub teacher to work around the kids) and it’ll be peculiar being back! I’m glad you and dh were able to have some time together that was just about being together rather than ttc. 

sooo...
We are staying at my in laws atm. This morning my MIL was on FaceTime to my SIL (she lives on the other side of the world). That was happening in another room and I went in to as MIL a question. I could see her from behind and as I approached MIL put her fingers to her lips (to tell SIL ‘shhh’) and they both just stopped talking. So obviously talking about me. 

I’m feeling so upset about it :( SIL and I have had an up and down relationship (she is pretty selfish, and years ago she was behaving badly to my DH and I called her out on it. She then acted like I was horrible, and of course MIL agreed even though I was just protecting DH. But there is HUGE favouritism for SIL over DH) but I thought we were kind of past it, and I thought MIL and I were on track again for these last years. To know they’ve been gossiping about me is horrible. I don’t want to tell DH as it puts him in a horrid situation between us all, plus he’d probably think I was reading too much in to it. :(

Sorry for the ramble.


----------



## Stargirl1993

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Been cramping and very gassy yesterday and today, I also had this icky jelly like stuff on the toilet paper when I wiped, never had that happen before. :shrug: still have not tested (surprisingly!) I am going to try and hold off as much as I can....I will be moving my testing date to the 17th of August...which is a week from this Monday and I'll be a week late or so, I believe the test I had that "looked" like a positive was just an evap line. I honestly have no idea when I ovulated so could be anytime...and I don't have "normal" periods especially getting off birth control, so we will see what happens :)

I had that in June and I was pregnant x good luck!!


----------



## Jft1

@Deethehippy dont tell me that!!! We don't have twins in the family, but I always Said I'd love twins. Obviously DS is a singleton and we're stopping at 2, so if this is twins I'll freak :rofl:
So glad you've enjoyed your time off, it's nice when some positives have come out of this shitty time. 

@doggylover im sorry you're feeling upset. Are you close with your own parents/family? I get on well with my in laws but theyre different to my family. My MIL and SIL are quite close and my SIL makes them spend time with her daughter and makes them buy pink toys etc so when my son visits it's only pink toys. It annoyed me st first but I have an amazing relationship with my family so he gets all the love he needs there and I've got my mum so not too bothered about a relationship with them.


----------



## Deethehippy

Jft1 said:


> @Deethehippy dont tell me that!!! We don't have twins in the family, but I always Said I'd love twins. Obviously DS is a singleton and we're stopping at 2, so if this is twins I'll freak :rofl:
> So glad you've enjoyed your time off, it's nice when some positives have come out of this shitty time.
> 
> @doggylover im sorry you're feeling upset. Are you close with your own parents/family? I get on well with my in laws but theyre different to my family. My MIL and SIL are quite close and my SIL makes them spend time with her daughter and makes them buy pink toys etc so when my son visits it's only pink toys. It annoyed me st first but I have an amazing relationship with my family so he gets all the love he needs there and I've got my mum so not too bothered about a relationship with them.

Well I got a pregnant 2-3 at 13DPO - maybe you should try a digital!?? I do seriously think those lines are progressing really well though...if not twins it must be a good sign! (or triplets! lol)


----------



## Deethehippy

doggylover said:


> It’s going to be so weird getting everyone back in to routine! I work in schools as well (I’m a sub teacher to work around the kids) and it’ll be peculiar being back! I’m glad you and dh were able to have some time together that was just about being together rather than ttc.
> 
> sooo...
> We are staying at my in laws atm. This morning my MIL was on FaceTime to my SIL (she lives on the other side of the world). That was happening in another room and I went in to as MIL a question. I could see her from behind and as I approached MIL put her fingers to her lips (to tell SIL ‘shhh’) and they both just stopped talking. So obviously talking about me.
> 
> I’m feeling so upset about it :( SIL and I have had an up and down relationship (she is pretty selfish, and years ago she was behaving badly to my DH and I called her out on it. She then acted like I was horrible, and of course MIL agreed even though I was just protecting DH. But there is HUGE favouritism for SIL over DH) but I thought we were kind of past it, and I thought MIL and I were on track again for these last years. To know they’ve been gossiping about me is horrible. I don’t want to tell DH as it puts him in a horrid situation between us all, plus he’d probably think I was reading too much in to it. :(
> 
> Sorry for the ramble.

You are free to ramble away with us :hugs:
I'm sorry you feel awkward with the family dynamics..it's horrible to feel singled out. Sometimes people are actually jealous of us when they talk about us though so try to rise above it and keep smiling...you know you are a good person and if they can't see you for you niceness then that is down to them.


----------



## doggylover

Jft1 said:


> @Deethehippy dont tell me that!!! We don't have twins in the family, but I always Said I'd love twins. Obviously DS is a singleton and we're stopping at 2, so if this is twins I'll freak :rofl:
> So glad you've enjoyed your time off, it's nice when some positives have come out of this shitty time.
> 
> @doggylover im sorry you're feeling upset. Are you close with your own parents/family? I get on well with my in laws but theyre different to my family. My MIL and SIL are quite close and my SIL makes them spend time with her daughter and makes them buy pink toys etc so when my son visits it's only pink toys. It annoyed me st first but I have an amazing relationship with my family so he gets all the love he needs there and I've got my mum so not too bothered about a relationship with them.

:hugs: thanks so much. Yes I am close to all my family, we live close to them (in another country from in laws) and my own siblings who also have kids as it’s a great unit to be part of! My husband is quite close to his family as well, but they are very different to my family/me so I think that it’s just partly to do with that. We just don’t really “get” each other in many ways! I can’t fault them with the kids though, they are excellent grandparents. 



Deethehippy said:


> You are free to ramble away with us :hugs:
> I'm sorry you feel awkward with the family dynamics..it's horrible to feel singled out. Sometimes people are actually jealous of us when they talk about us though so try to rise above it and keep smiling...you know you are a good person and if they can't see you for you niceness then that is down to them.

:hugs: thanks lovely. I try to be a good daughter in law, and a good house guest, but not good enough I guess :-k


----------



## HLx

Jft1 said:


> I've cautiously updated my ticker.. I still feel in a bit of a bubble and it doesn't quite feel real yet.
> Here's a progression picture over the last few days. The line is getting darker so I'm taking a positive from that.
> 
> @kksy9b DH was in shock at first I think and then beyond excited. We were sure it would take us longer to catch, so we're over the moon. They'll be 17 month between DS and baby2 when he/she arrives.
> Glad you've had a lovely time at your parents. Can't wait to start seeing your tests!
> 
> I can't wait for there to be more bfps in here, baby dust to everyone :dust:
> 
> View attachment 1085855

Not even pregnant but stalking here just to congratulate my gorgeous gal on her pregnancy! I'm literally so excited for you! <3


----------



## monroea

I know I said the 10th but here I am...

7 dpo, FMU, dried


----------



## doggylover

monroea said:


> I know I said the 10th but here I am...
> 
> 7 dpo, FMU, dried
> 
> View attachment 1085864

Can’t wait to see more tests, and hopefully double lines!


----------



## elencor

Thank you all so much for your support! 

So.. There's definitely progression
I'm so scared and excited !!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines!


----------



## monroea

elencor said:


> Thank you all so much for your support!
> 
> So.. There's definitely progression
> I'm so scared and excited !!

So exciting!!! Congrats!


----------



## doggylover

elencor said:


> Thank you all so much for your support!
> 
> So.. There's definitely progression
> I'm so scared and excited !!

That’s so clear! :happydance: How exciting!


----------



## Hevalouaddict

Eep @elencor! It has colour.

@Jft1 yay for the ticker! Twins are ace. I have fraternal boys I had 3 babies under the age of 2. 
These are my boys


----------



## Lottielouf

Hi ladies, I’ll have a proper read through this later on and see how you’re all getting on but just a quick update from me...

I have been testing since I had the mega faint squinter the other day and have had similar lines since with more colour but no major progression. 

I still have sore boobs and have for a while....AF is due tomorrow but I don’t have my usual cramps yet and my skin isn’t bad this time either which is a big symptom of AF for me.

BUT... I have had extremely light pink discharge twice today when wiping so I’m guessing I’m out and AF will arrive on time tomorrow.

part of me still hopes she doesn’t show...late implantation maybe? Especially with the lack of AF symptoms :shrug: Or maybe I’m just clutching at straws...I don’t know:cry:

If she does show my cycle will have been 34 days which i suppose is the silver lining to this although this cycle we literally couldn’t have timed BD any better...so frustrating!:brat:


----------



## MrsKatie

@Lottielouf oh no I’m sorry you’re in limbo! FX your bfp is on its way.

congratulations to the BFPs

@Deethehippy so glad you are having that quality time with DH. I feel that too, if AF shows this month (which i think she will) I might need a couple months “off” before I dive back in to full-on TTC. Might get a BBT at that point, too... not sure.

7ish dpo and not feeling hopeful. We get home on Wednesday and I’ll test then if AF hasn’t shown.


----------



## Jft1

@elencor great lines!! 

@Hevalouaddict omg your boys are beautiful! That's exactly what I'd have if this was twins.. 

Here's my test from tonight, I looks a bit darker again, I think!? 

I'm actually beginning to worry this is twins now haha


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wow, they have gone dark so quickly!


----------



## amaibee

Jft1 said:


> @elencor great lines!!
> 
> @Hevalouaddict omg your boys are beautiful! That's exactly what I'd have if this was twins..
> 
> Here's my test from tonight, I looks a bit darker again, I think!?
> 
> I'm actually beginning to worry this is twins now haha
> 
> View attachment 1085875

I just did another cheapie and the line was the same as your bottom one. Now you've got me worried . My friend who had twins had super faint lines at the beginning like I did and they progressed just like mine have . Have you worked out your EDD? Mine is April 16th.


----------



## Deethehippy

Sometimes HCG just increases quickly in some pregnancies...it doesn't always have to mean twins. When my twin tests were super dark quickly I was oblivious tbh..nobody even mentioned to me it might mean that it was twins. We only found out at an 8 week scan when I started bleeding and was convinced I was miscarrying again. So you ladies could have twins of course but it's not always the case. (would be so so cool though!)


----------



## Jft1

amaibee said:


> I just did another cheapie and the line was the same as your bottom one. Now you've got me worried . My friend who had twins had super faint lines at the beginning like I did and they progressed just like mine have . Have you worked out your EDD? Mine is April 16th.

Mine will be 20th April. I'm sure we don't have anything to worry about. I'm just surprised at yow dark my tests are for 12dpo. Just compared it with ds at 13dpo and his was a lot lighter!


----------



## amaibee

Jft1 said:


> Mine will be 20th April. I'm sure we don't have anything to worry about. I'm just surprised at yow dark my tests are for 12dpo. Just compared it with ds at 13dpo and his was a lot lighter!

You are probs right! Overthinking everything as usual lol. 
Congratulations!!


----------



## Hevalouaddict

@Jft1 my lines barely showed with my twins. I got told my hcg was to low for twins. At my 12 week scan my doctor apologised because I knew I was having twins. My eldest is red haired. It’s funny having 3 kids with 3 different hair colours.


----------



## doggylover

Jft1 said:


> @elencor great lines!!
> 
> @Hevalouaddict omg your boys are beautiful! That's exactly what I'd have if this was twins..
> 
> Here's my test from tonight, I looks a bit darker again, I think!?
> 
> I'm actually beginning to worry this is twins now haha
> 
> View attachment 1085875

Whoa those are beautiful lines! So much darker! 

@Lottielouf hopefully the lack of af symptoms is a good sign and it stays away.


----------



## kksy9b

@Jft1 yippee for updated tickers!!! The progression photos look wonderful!! We have a lot of twins on my side of the family through my paternal grandmothers line...But with my cousins and I, none of us have had any yet and I'm not looking to break that myself hahaha. With my oldest, we found out early that I had released an egg from both sides but only one took and now my DH will tell me "don't say the T word" LOL. And quickly darkening lines isn't always a sign of twins, sometimes you just have a strongly rising HCG numbers! I have a friend who is 12 weeks now who's numbers were tripling (and one draw quadrupled) in her every 3 day draws and is just carrying a singleton. 

@doggylover that's great that by the time you get home you won't have to wait anymore to find out about this cycle! Definitely easier to wait when there is a distraction. I'm so sorry for the situation with your MIL and SIL. It's hard sometimes to integrate into different families. Have you ever confronted her about it?

@Deethehippy oh hun, I'm so sorry for your long and hard journey. I can't imagine how hard it has been for you. It's so wonderful that you have such a loving and supportive partner. Maybe taking a month or two without temping, OPKs etc would help a bit. Let you all be together without any pressure and just give you a mental and emotional break. 

@monroea definitely see something on there!! Can't wait for the coming days for you!!

@elencor DEFINITE progression!! SO excited for you and can't wait to see you progress! Let me know when you want to make it official and I'll update the front page!

@Lottielouf how frustrating! I hope you get a clear BFP in the coming days, or at least a clear answer. It is so frustrating when BDing is timed perfectly and doesn't take that month. Praying your squinters progress or AF shows sooner than later so you can move on.

@MrsKatie i hope the family situation has eased up a bit so you can enjoy the last few days on your trip. it's rough when you don't feel good about a cycle and there is nothing you can do about it. 7dpo is still really early to have any symptoms so hope is not lost!

@amaibee how are you feeling hun?


----------



## doggylover

kksy9b said:


> @Jft1 yippee for updated tickers!!! The progression photos look wonderful!! We have a lot of twins on my side of the family through my paternal grandmothers line...But with my cousins and I, none of us have had any yet and I'm not looking to break that myself hahaha. With my oldest, we found out early that I had released an egg from both sides but only one took and now my DH will tell me "don't say the T word" LOL. And quickly darkening lines isn't always a sign of twins, sometimes you just have a strongly rising HCG numbers! I have a friend who is 12 weeks now who's numbers were tripling (and one draw quadrupled) in her every 3 day draws and is just carrying a singleton.
> 
> @doggylover that's great that by the time you get home you won't have to wait anymore to find out about this cycle! Definitely easier to wait when there is a distraction. I'm so sorry for the situation with your MIL and SIL. It's hard sometimes to integrate into different families. Have you ever confronted her about it?
> 
> @Deethehippy oh hun, I'm so sorry for your long and hard journey. I can't imagine how hard it has been for you. It's so wonderful that you have such a loving and supportive partner. Maybe taking a month or two without temping, OPKs etc would help a bit. Let you all be together without any pressure and just give you a mental and emotional break.
> 
> @monroea definitely see something on there!! Can't wait for the coming days for you!!
> 
> @elencor DEFINITE progression!! SO excited for you and can't wait to see you progress! Let me know when you want to make it official and I'll update the front page!
> 
> @Lottielouf how frustrating! I hope you get a clear BFP in the coming days, or at least a clear answer. It is so frustrating when BDing is timed perfectly and doesn't take that month. Praying your squinters progress or AF shows sooner than later so you can move on.
> 
> @MrsKatie i hope the family situation has eased up a bit so you can enjoy the last few days on your trip. it's rough when you don't feel good about a cycle and there is nothing you can do about it. 7dpo is still really early to have any symptoms so hope is not lost!
> 
> @amaibee how are you feeling hun?

Oh my goodness no way. Neither of us are confrontational people so it would be absolutely awful :lol: plus I wouldn’t ever want to put my husband in “the middle” so to speak and make him feel he had to choose sides, or even think about it. He knows that I think they don’t treat him fairly though.


----------



## amaibee

kksy9b said:


> @Jft1 yippee for updated tickers!!! The progression photos look wonderful!! We have a lot of twins on my side of the family through my paternal grandmothers line...But with my cousins and I, none of us have had any yet and I'm not looking to break that myself hahaha. With my oldest, we found out early that I had released an egg from both sides but only one took and now my DH will tell me "don't say the T word" LOL. And quickly darkening lines isn't always a sign of twins, sometimes you just have a strongly rising HCG numbers! I have a friend who is 12 weeks now who's numbers were tripling (and one draw quadrupled) in her every 3 day draws and is just carrying a singleton.
> 
> @doggylover that's great that by the time you get home you won't have to wait anymore to find out about this cycle! Definitely easier to wait when there is a distraction. I'm so sorry for the situation with your MIL and SIL. It's hard sometimes to integrate into different families. Have you ever confronted her about it?
> 
> @Deethehippy oh hun, I'm so sorry for your long and hard journey. I can't imagine how hard it has been for you. It's so wonderful that you have such a loving and supportive partner. Maybe taking a month or two without temping, OPKs etc would help a bit. Let you all be together without any pressure and just give you a mental and emotional break.
> 
> @monroea definitely see something on there!! Can't wait for the coming days for you!!
> 
> @elencor DEFINITE progression!! SO excited for you and can't wait to see you progress! Let me know when you want to make it official and I'll update the front page!
> 
> @Lottielouf how frustrating! I hope you get a clear BFP in the coming days, or at least a clear answer. It is so frustrating when BDing is timed perfectly and doesn't take that month. Praying your squinters progress or AF shows sooner than later so you can move on.
> 
> @MrsKatie i hope the family situation has eased up a bit so you can enjoy the last few days on your trip. it's rough when you don't feel good about a cycle and there is nothing you can do about it. 7dpo is still really early to have any symptoms so hope is not lost!
> 
> @amaibee how are you feeling hun?

Hey. I'm feeling fine thanks. Had some cramping a few days back and am feeling tired but not complaining! After taking so long to get this far I'm loving it. Told family today and my parents were so chuffed it was lovely. 
When do people tell their other kids they are having a baby? I was thinking after scan?


----------



## kksy9b

@doggylover totally get not wanting to confront. I hope you can get through the rest of your trip without any issues

@amaibee thats wonderful you got to tell your parents today! I'm not sure about when to tell your other kids. With my second, my oldest had just turned 2 so he had no idea what was going on. This time around, my kids are 6 and 3 and will be able to understand. I don't get an early scan where I am. I thought about paying for a separate one and then telling them but I'm conflicted about it. I want my kiddos to know before other people and we have never kept it a secret. My feelings have always been that even if I lost a pregnancy, I wanted that pregnancy to be celebrated and known. I think where DH and I have settled at is that we are going to request our doctor to do a few blood draws and if we see good strong numbers, will tell the kids. And then my parents, siblings, close friends.


----------



## Impatient27

Hi ladies, just joining this thread. I am TTC #2, first cycle. My period is 2 days late today (normally super regular 26 day cycles) but still getting BFNs! So frustrating. I have absolutely no AF symptoms but definitely think I’m pregnant - heartburn, BBT is still high, emotional, exhausted, heaviness in my pelvis. Going to call my OB tomorrow and see if I can get in for a blood test... I’m going crazy not knowing! If I am actually pregnant, then due date will be 4/17!


----------



## Alligator

Well af arrived this evening. I was expecting it but still a bit sad, but I came to terms with it day’s ago at least. Now to reset and I’ll start doing OPKs in like 7-8 days lol! 

been an anxious weekend. I’m worried about back to school and my toddler in a daycare with before and after school kids and us getting sick all fall, and having to keep her home. Some financial anxieties and debts are getting to me. I’m working through ways to repay them and we Are working on a plan, so I hope no one judges us for wanting another baby through it! We want two and aren’t getting younger, just some bad financial moves previously (haha don’t worry we can feed our kids lol). I’m also terrible with money but getting better through this whole thing. Just feeling crazy anxious this weekend. Hoping for some clarity in the next little bit so I can calm down some.


----------



## kksy9b

@Impatient27 welcome! I've got you updated on the front page as a test date of the 7th since that's when AF was due. I hope you can get some answers with a blood draw!! I have heard of some people where pregnancy tests didn't turn positive until much later. 

@Alligator :hugs::hugs: i'm so sorry. i know you've been expecting your period to show and worked through but it still stings when it happens. I hope next month brings you that BFP! And no judgement here. Everyone has to find their own path. You learn and grow from past experiences and it sounds like you've done that and are taking active steps towards real and positive financial change. Take things one small step at a time..you got this!


----------



## Nixnax

@Impatient27 welcome and good luck

@Alligator im sorry af got you. Big hugs

AFM - I'm 5DPO and feel terrible today. I have shingles and its really not fun. Its starting to become very painful


----------



## doggylover

amaibee said:


> Hey. I'm feeling fine thanks. Had some cramping a few days back and am feeling tired but not complaining! After taking so long to get this far I'm loving it. Told family today and my parents were so chuffed it was lovely.
> When do people tell their other kids they are having a baby? I was thinking after scan?

Im sure everyone is over the moon for you! With our 3rd we told the older kids (5 and 2.5) after the scan. 



Impatient27 said:


> Hi ladies, just joining this thread. I am TTC #2, first cycle. My period is 2 days late today (normally super regular 26 day cycles) but still getting BFNs! So frustrating. I have absolutely no AF symptoms but definitely think I’m pregnant - heartburn, BBT is still high, emotional, exhausted, heaviness in my pelvis. Going to call my OB tomorrow and see if I can get in for a blood test... I’m going crazy not knowing! If I am actually pregnant, then due date will be 4/17!

oh that’s so frustrating. Do you know when you ovulated? 



Alligator said:


> Well af arrived this evening. I was expecting it but still a bit sad, but I came to terms with it day’s ago at least. Now to reset and I’ll start doing OPKs in like 7-8 days lol!
> 
> been an anxious weekend. I’m worried about back to school and my toddler in a daycare with before and after school kids and us getting sick all fall, and having to keep her home. Some financial anxieties and debts are getting to me. I’m working through ways to repay them and we Are working on a plan, so I hope no one judges us for wanting another baby through it! We want two and aren’t getting younger, just some bad financial moves previously (haha don’t worry we can feed our kids lol). I’m also terrible with money but getting better through this whole thing. Just feeling crazy anxious this weekend. Hoping for some clarity in the next little bit so I can calm down some.

:hugs: sorry for af. Sorry you’ve had a rough weekend, but it sounds like you’re trying your best to get sorted with your financial situation. These things can just take so long, and at the minute with bloody covid things with jobs and work can be so up in the air.


----------



## doggylover

Nixnax said:


> @Impatient27 welcome and good luck
> 
> @Alligator im sorry af got you. Big hugs
> 
> AFM - I'm 5DPO and feel terrible today. I have shingles and its really not fun. Its starting to become very painful

Oh no :( my sister had shingles and said it was awful. I hope you feel better ASAP. 

AFM: 7dpo. Just waiting......


----------



## Deethehippy

Alligator - sorry for AF..even when we expect her she is not a welcome guest :hugs:
I hear you on the financial difficulties, we are struggling right now a little too. I’m very good with money, OH not so much but we balance each other out. I don’t think there is ever going to be an ideal time to have a baby and nobody knows when they are going to get pregnant so people shouldn’t judge us for it.

Impatient - I hope that you get some answers soon, good luck!

Nixnax - feel better soon! Shingles is rough. Sometimes when your body is fighting one thing though that’s the ideal time for a pregnancy to take hold. Good luck.

I’m on CD 12 today and only just ordered my OPK’s yesterday. If they come in time that’s great but I’m just trying to chill still and go with the flow this cycle. I keep thinking if I do get pregnant I would be considered high risk because of my age etc. I don’t know if I would continue to work or not since I only do part time. I guess cross each bridge as I come to it.


----------



## tdog

Nixnax said:


> @Impatient27 welcome and good luck
> 
> @Alligator im sorry af got you. Big hugs
> 
> AFM - I'm 5DPO and feel terrible today. I have shingles and its really not fun. Its starting to become very painful

Hope you feel better soon I had shingles once and was awful huge :hugs: xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Nixnax I hope you're feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## Hevalouaddict

@Jft1 my lines barely showed with my twins. I got told my hcg was to low for twins. At my 12 week scan my doctor apologised because I knew I was having twins. My eldest is red haired. It’s funny having 3 kids with 3 different hair colours.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Alligator said:


> Well af arrived this evening. I was expecting it but still a bit sad, but I came to terms with it day’s ago at least. Now to reset and I’ll start doing OPKs in like 7-8 days lol!
> 
> been an anxious weekend. I’m worried about back to school and my toddler in a daycare with before and after school kids and us getting sick all fall, and having to keep her home. Some financial anxieties and debts are getting to me. I’m working through ways to repay them and we Are working on a plan, so I hope no one judges us for wanting another baby through it! We want two and aren’t getting younger, just some bad financial moves previously (haha don’t worry we can feed our kids lol). I’m also terrible with money but getting better through this whole thing. Just feeling crazy anxious this weekend. Hoping for some clarity in the next little bit so I can calm down some.

Trust me I think a lot of us (who have kids going to school/daycare) are worried for the Fall. I have two elementary age children and one toddler (thankfully mom will be watching him), it's just going to be a very scary year, I am getting "put down" from some co-workers because I choose to send my kids to school instead of doing school virtually, I just don't want to put my mom in the situation where she has to do virtual school with the two older kids, plus watch the toddler (it would be very difficult for her, she's no spring chicken!) :) 

Sorry that AF got you, fingers crossed for you the next cycle. 

We are ttc #4, we are still financially "unstable", lol!! I tell people, as long as the kids are healthy, food is able to be on the table and bills are paid, we are good :) I feel like the only people who are "financially" stable are the ones who don't have kids!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Alligator I'm sorry AF arrived :(


----------



## kksy9b

Jut popping in to say good morning! I hope everyone has a wonderful Monday and start to their week! I am driving back home today after a wonderful visit with my parents. I'm sure I'll pop on tonight to reply and catch up with everyone from the day. 6 DPO today and I think I'll hold off until at least 10 DPO to test. I went back and checked notes on my youngest and didn't have a super squinter line until 11 DPO (on cheapies) and a positive on a FRER until 13DPO (same as my oldest). So I'm 2/2 of late implanters. I like knowing ahead of time if it's going to be a negative so I can emotionally process, but too many negatives just gets me down. Still feeling good and hopeful for this cycle. Not really any symptoms yet but it's been too early anyways so that's not concerning for me. 

I've got kids grabbing at my attention and need to start packing. Hope everyone has a great day today!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm glad you had a good time :)


----------



## Alligator

Thanks for all your kind words ladies, I love this community it's so judgement free! I have definitely learned a lesson in terms of finances and debt and I'm looking forward to getting on a good payment plan and building back up. It's hard to admit, but I know it doesn't make me a bad person or bad mom. We all have our struggles, and I'm doing my best to get back on track! Crazy how fast those things can spiral out of control.

AF is also making me feel icky so I'm sure that's affecting my mood.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I love this community too. It's so kind and supportive :)


----------



## Hevalouaddict

My glow app claimed this was a positive opk... I’ve used this brand before so I know how dark the positive goes and this ain’t it


----------



## MrsKatie

@Alligator, oh my gosh don’t worry about judgment here!! I feel so self-conscious talking about TTC another baby when we’ve literally lost 80% of our income because of this god awful never ending pandemic... DH is a bar manager and we were absolutely thriving and now it’s shut until there’s some kind of treatment or vaccine. There’s just no way around it. It’s awful. I am also terrible about money (my dad always made a ton so I never even had to think about it and he also pretty much got us everything we ever wanted, which turns out to be NOT a good thing long-term...). I have gotten 1,000x better in the last decade thanks to DH, who is super careful and organized with money (and with everything).

have you followed the Dave Ramsay system? You’ll feel so much better and in control! Can’t recommend him enough.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That doesn't look positive


----------



## doggylover

Alligator said:


> Thanks for all your kind words ladies, I love this community it's so judgement free! I have definitely learned a lesson in terms of finances and debt and I'm looking forward to getting on a good payment plan and building back up. It's hard to admit, but I know it doesn't make me a bad person or bad mom. We all have our struggles, and I'm doing my best to get back on track! Crazy how fast those things can spiral out of control.
> 
> AF is also making me feel icky so I'm sure that's affecting my mood.

Sorry you feel yuck :hugs: 



Hevalouaddict said:


> View attachment 1085893
> My glow app claimed this was a positive opk... I’ve used this brand before so I know how dark the positive goes and this ain’t it

Dunno how they could say that’s positive! 



MrsKatie said:


> @Alligator, oh my gosh don’t worry about judgment here!! I feel so self-conscious talking about TTC another baby when we’ve literally lost 80% of our income because of this god awful never ending pandemic... DH is a bar manager and we were absolutely thriving and now it’s shut until there’s some kind of treatment or vaccine. There’s just no way around it. It’s awful. I am also terrible about money (my dad always made a ton so I never even had to think about it and he also pretty much got us everything we ever wanted, which turns out to be NOT a good thing long-term...). I have gotten 1,000x better in the last decade thanks to DH, who is super careful and organized with money (and with everything).
> 
> have you followed the Dave Ramsay system? You’ll feel so much better and in control! Can’t recommend him enough.

Im so sorry about DH’s job. This pandemic has really screwed so many people, it’s horrendous.


----------



## Alligator

Hevalouaddict said:


> View attachment 1085893
> My glow app claimed this was a positive opk... I’ve used this brand before so I know how dark the positive goes and this ain’t it

That doesn't look positive to me! Strange!


----------



## Alligator

MrsKatie said:


> @Alligator, oh my gosh don’t worry about judgment here!! I feel so self-conscious talking about TTC another baby when we’ve literally lost 80% of our income because of this god awful never ending pandemic... DH is a bar manager and we were absolutely thriving and now it’s shut until there’s some kind of treatment or vaccine. There’s just no way around it. It’s awful. I am also terrible about money (my dad always made a ton so I never even had to think about it and he also pretty much got us everything we ever wanted, which turns out to be NOT a good thing long-term...). I have gotten 1,000x better in the last decade thanks to DH, who is super careful and organized with money (and with everything).
> 
> have you followed the Dave Ramsay system? You’ll feel so much better and in control! Can’t recommend him enough.

Ugh I remember you saying about DHs job. So stressful. This pandemic is the worst!

I have heard of him but not looked into it. Once I've gotten things stabilized a bit I am starting a strict budget, I've heard You Need a Budget is good? I'll look more into his method also!


----------



## Deethehippy

Could I have opinions please - today I have the start of EWCM, I'm only on CD12 and usually ovulate between CD16-19. I have no OPK's in the house and said I'd be laid back about things but would you BD when you see the EWCM or wait until nearer the expected time? It's usual for me to have EWCM for a few days. Of course we could just BD every day from now until CD19 but that never works out in reality because me and OH seem to burn out and the weather is unbearably hot here atm. Trying not to over think it but not sure the best plan of action...OPK's should arrive tomorrow or soon after.


----------



## MrsKatie

@Alligator, I have looked at so many things and I really think Dave Ramsay is the best. You got this!!

@Deethehippy - I follow ewcm above all else. I’d start BDing for sure! My ewcm started at cd10 this cycle so I just started from then. Good luck!!!


----------



## Jft1

@Deethehippy my ewcm started on cd13 and I didn't o until cd17. Can you try every 2nd day so you don't burn out?


----------



## Nixnax

@Deethehippy I'd start the BD'ing now. I don't get EWCM so can't go by it, but most people do. Good luck.

Thank you all for your kind words. I've been on the sofa all day trying to get comfortable and it's not worked. Im finding cold showers a god send at the moment. I've had 4 today.


----------



## MrsKatie

@Nixnax, I swear by cold showers!

@Jft1 congratulations again! Any more tests to share? :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

That sounds so painful :( @Nixnax :hugs:


----------



## Jft1

@Nixnax I hope you feel better soon! 

@MrsKatie Thank you so much lovely. 

Here's this morning, my evening tests are always darker but I've not tested tonight. For 13dpo it's pretty dark!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines!


----------



## tdog

Jft1 said:


> @Nixnax I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> @MrsKatie Thank you so much lovely.
> 
> Here's this morning, my evening tests are always darker but I've not tested tonight. For 13dpo it's pretty dark!
> 
> View attachment 1085898

Love the lines :) especially for 13dpo :) xx


----------



## tdog

@Deethehippy I never got ewcm but this time I did but I'd start bding for sure everyother day if you can so you don't burn out xx


----------



## Alligator

@Deethehippy I would bd with EWCM then maybe skip a day and go every other day!


----------



## doggylover

Deethehippy said:


> Could I have opinions please - today I have the start of EWCM, I'm only on CD12 and usually ovulate between CD16-19. I have no OPK's in the house and said I'd be laid back about things but would you BD when you see the EWCM or wait until nearer the expected time? It's usual for me to have EWCM for a few days. Of course we could just BD every day from now until CD19 but that never works out in reality because me and OH seem to burn out and the weather is unbearably hot here atm. Trying not to over think it but not sure the best plan of action...OPK's should arrive tomorrow or soon after.

I would do 4 days of one night sex, one night off, until cd 16, then try and do every night 16-19 if possible. 



Jft1 said:


> @Nixnax I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> @MrsKatie Thank you so much lovely.
> 
> Here's this morning, my evening tests are always darker but I've not tested tonight. For 13dpo it's pretty dark!
> 
> View attachment 1085898

That is so dark!!! I love seeing the progression in your tests!


----------



## MrsKatie

@Jft1 oooh so pretty!!! Such great progression!


----------



## Deethehippy

Thank you for your advise everyone, I'll try to BD as much as we can between now and the weekend I think but not get too obsessed if I can. Today is first day of EWCM and I usually get 5 so hopefully O will be CD16 and I still have time even if we only do EOD.


----------



## Alligator

Deethehippy said:


> Thank you for your advise everyone, I'll try to BD as much as we can between now and the weekend I think but not get too obsessed if I can. Today is first day of EWCM and I usually get 5 so hopefully O will be CD16 and I still have time even if we only do EOD.

Good plan, I think! Lots of time but may as well start :) My friend is pregnant currently and did EOD from like the end of her period until CD20 or so, she wasn't tracking as they just needed an 'off' cycle so no temping or opks but she says based off CM and what not she could still kinda tell. They got pregnant!


----------



## Bre1990

Beautiful lines jft!!
If a person is pregnant are they suppose to have some CM? I have like none, maybe once a day. 
7 days past iui and I just want to POS!!! Hehe 
Trigger shot was 9 days ago, so I think technically I'm 8 dpo but idk how that works with iui do we even count ovulation? (Newbie over here #-o)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies just had a quick catch up and wow this thread has gotten so busy.
Welcome to all the new ladies:hi:

@Jft1 wow ure lines are so dark and have progressed beautifully.
Massive congratulations hon.

@Alligator sorry AF got u I hope she's not to harsh and im keeping it all fixed for ure next cycle.

Sorry to everyone else that the :witch: got it really does suck.

So AFM im now on CD10 and still getting negative opks.
So looks like im gonna be ovulating around day 13 14 and not to early after all.

We are going to give it one last shot this month.
This is my 6th month ttc.
I really thought Ovulation was going to be to early again due to the early Misscarige, and im happy Ovulation us holding off.
So it means we can have one last try b4 all the bloodtests etc next cycle.

Feeling much more relaxed this cycle, I even forgot what cycle day I was on 2 days ago haha.

Not sure when i will be testing yet it all depends when ovulation happens because I have a 15 to 16 day luteal phase.
Bit worried about having more losses but im trying to stay positive.

If we don't fall pregnant with a forever baby this cycle then we will be putting ttc on hold untill Jan/Feb.


----------



## Bre1990

Played with my phone settings bottom yesterday top this evening I think I see a squinter hoping its not the trigger shot but yesterday's was white... come on baby we need/want you..


----------



## Bre1990

Sorry the last post didn't work


----------



## Jft1

@Bevziibubble @tdog @Bre1990 @doggylover @MrsKatie @Suggerhoney thank you all so much <3 

@Bre1990 i see something on the top one, looking forward to your next test! 

@Suggerhoney glad you're a but more relaxed. Stay positive and it'll happen. I have everything crossed for you


----------



## doggylover

Bre1990 said:


> Sorry the last post didn't work
> 
> View attachment 1085909

I definitely see a line on the top one!


----------



## Nixnax

@Bre1990 I see a line. Good luck with your next test 

@Suggerhoney yay for not having an early ovulation and being relaxed, thats amazing


----------



## tdog

@Bre1990 I see a line fingers crossed for you :) xx


----------



## elencor

It didn't work for me... After two days with those faint lines, I've had lots of stark white tests for the past 48h, and just now one digital with "no pregnant"...my period is now 2 days late. Im devastated, just want af to come and forget about all this


----------



## Bevziibubble

elencor said:


> It didn't work for me... After two days with those faint lines, I've had lots of stark white tests for the past 48h, and just now one digital with "no pregnant"...my period is now 2 days late. Im devastated, just want af to come and forget about all this

:hugs:


----------



## Bre1990

elencor said:


> It didn't work for me... After two days with those faint lines, I've had lots of stark white tests for the past 48h, and just now one digital with "no pregnant"...my period is now 2 days late. Im devastated, just want af to come and forget about all this

Hugs dear
I hate when this happens and I hate the squinters sometimes. I have a squinter myself and peed on a stick this morning and white I'm also dealing with a trigger shot. I hope AF starts for you soon so you can start your next cycle.


----------



## doggylover

elencor said:


> It didn't work for me... After two days with those faint lines, I've had lots of stark white tests for the past 48h, and just now one digital with "no pregnant"...my period is now 2 days late. Im devastated, just want af to come and forget about all this

:hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

elencor said:


> It didn't work for me... After two days with those faint lines, I've had lots of stark white tests for the past 48h, and just now one digital with "no pregnant"...my period is now 2 days late. Im devastated, just want af to come and forget about all this

I'm so sorry, I know what that is like :hugs:
Wishing you much luck for next cycle.


----------



## Deethehippy

My OPK’s came today so I thought I’d pee on two. They are the cheap as chips thin ones so I find it best to use a couple. There is a line but it can get darker yet so hopefully we have time. Didn’t get to BD last night because our bedroom was too hot. We have no fans or air conditioning so it’s pretty unbearable right now.


----------



## Stargirl1993

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies just had a quick catch up and wow this thread has gotten so busy.
> Welcome to all the new ladies:hi:
> 
> @Jft1 wow ure lines are so dark and have progressed beautifully.
> Massive congratulations hon.
> 
> @Alligator sorry AF got u I hope she's not to harsh and im keeping it all fixed for ure next cycle.
> 
> Sorry to everyone else that the :witch: got it really does suck.
> 
> So AFM im now on CD10 and still getting negative opks.
> So looks like im gonna be ovulating around day 13 14 and not to early after all.
> 
> We are going to give it one last shot this month.
> This is my 6th month ttc.
> I really thought Ovulation was going to be to early again due to the early Misscarige, and im happy Ovulation us holding off.
> So it means we can have one last try b4 all the bloodtests etc next cycle.
> 
> Feeling much more relaxed this cycle, I even forgot what cycle day I was on 2 days ago haha.
> 
> Not sure when i will be testing yet it all depends when ovulation happens because I have a 15 to 16 day luteal phase.
> Bit worried about having more losses but im trying to stay positive.
> 
> If we don't fall pregnant with a forever baby this cycle then we will be putting ttc on hold untill Jan/Feb.

Yay good luck!! Hope it’s a super strong egg xx


----------



## Stargirl1993

Cd14 opk taken at 12:12 x wonder if I’m going to ovulate earlier then cd20-21 x


----------



## tdog

Stargirl1993 said:


> Cd14 opk taken at 12:12 x wonder if I’m going to ovulate earlier then cd20-21 x
> 
> View attachment 1085919

Oh that looks close :) fingers crossed xx


----------



## Stargirl1993

tdog said:


> Oh that looks close :) fingers crossed xx

 These are the tests from last night and the bottom one is the one I just posted I know these ones are now not in the time frame but I’m hoping the test from later will be positive x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## Impatient27

AF finally showed up for me this morning, 3 days late. So I'll hop on a September testing thread. Good luck and FC for the rest of you ladies!


----------



## tdog

Stargirl1993 said:


> These are the tests from last night and the bottom one is the one I just posted I know these ones are now not in the time frame but I’m hoping the test from later will be positive x
> 
> View attachment 1085926

I would say either tonight or tomorrow will prob be positive fingers crossed xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Impatient27 said:


> AF finally showed up for me this morning, 3 days late. So I'll hop on a September testing thread. Good luck and FC for the rest of you ladies!

Good luck :)


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Hi again ladies! Put me down for august 30th to test! Today I’m CD 11, I had a HSG test done yesterday and it hurt like heck! I almost passed out, I think it hurt so bad because I’ve had two cold knife cones on my cervix from cervical cancer four years ago and it causes some cervical scarring. But good news is my tubes are completely open and clear! 

So come Friday I have my fertility follow up, I took letrozole 7.5 mg for five days this cycle started on CD 3; and Friday is my US follow up to see my mature follicles and to get my trigger shot! FX it all works this time! 
Photo is my HSG test!


----------



## Stargirl1993

tdog said:


> I would say either tonight or tomorrow will prob be positive fingers crossed xx

Thankyou been holding my urine since that test and holding for aslong as I can! Really hoping for a positive tonight x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bre1990 said:


> Sorry the last post didn't work
> 
> View attachment 1085909

I think I see something on the top one. Good luck.



Jft1 said:


> @Bevziibubble @tdog @Bre1990 @doggylover @MrsKatie @Suggerhoney thank you all so much <3
> 
> @Bre1990 i see something on the top one, looking forward to your next test!
> 
> @Suggerhoney glad you're a but more relaxed. Stay positive and it'll happen. I have everything crossed for you

Thanks hon. I really hope so. Really dont want anymore losses. Hope I get my rainbow soon.
Hope u have a very healthy and happy 9 months. Hope me and all the other ladies that have been teying for ages are next[-o&lt;


Nixnax said:


> @Bre1990 I see a line. Good luck with your next test
> 
> @Suggerhoney yay for not having an early ovulation and being relaxed, thats amazing

Thanks hon. Cd 11 and opks are much darker today but still negative. 
My temp went up again today tho and that makes me a bit nervous. But its so hot here at the moment. Supper hot and sweaty last night. 





elencor said:


> It didn't work for me... After two days with those faint lines, I've had lots of stark white tests for the past 48h, and just now one digital with "no pregnant"...my period is now 2 days late. Im devastated, just want af to come and forget about all this

Im so sorry hon. Ive had 3 chemicals pregnancies since April and they really are heartbreaking. Sending hugs . 



Stargirl1993 said:


> Yay good luck!! Hope it’s a super strong egg xx

Thank you hon. And you to. 

Here is my chart all OPKs have been negative. 
They are getting close to being positive so think tommorow day 12 or the next day cd13 will be postive.


----------



## MrsKatie

@Bre1990 that top test is promising!!! Fx!

@Suggerhoney i really hope this is your month <3

@Nixnax how are you feeling today?

@Deethehippy good luck!

AFM feeling super down today. 9ish dpo (but could be as much as 11) and zero symptoms whatsoever. Also no cm which is the thing that’s bumming me out the most... whenever I’m pregnant I get tons (like TONS) of creamy CM so I just can’t find a grain of hope when I’m bone dry down there :(

We drive home tomorrow and if AF hasn’t gotten me by then I’ll test. At least I’m expecting the BFN.


----------



## MrsKatie

@elencor oh no I am so, so sorry :( Huge hugs honey.

@PinkCupcakes i am so sorry you had cancer and so glad you’re on the other side. Good luck!!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

MrsKatie said:


> @elencor oh no I am so, so sorry :( Huge hugs honey.
> 
> @PinkCupcakes i am so sorry you had cancer and so glad you’re on the other side. Good luck!!

Thanks!


----------



## Suggerhoney

MrsKatie said:


> @Bre1990 that top test is promising!!! Fx!
> 
> @Suggerhoney i really hope this is your month <3
> 
> @Nixnax how are you feeling today?
> 
> @Deethehippy good luck!
> 
> AFM feeling super down today. 9ish dpo (but could be as much as 11) and zero symptoms whatsoever. Also no cm which is the thing that’s bumming me out the most... whenever I’m pregnant I get tons (like TONS) of creamy CM so I just can’t find a grain of hope when I’m bone dry down there :(
> 
> We drive home tomorrow and if AF hasn’t gotten me by then I’ll test. At least I’m expecting the BFN.

Thank you hon. I really hope so to.
I know mine was a chemical pregnancy but i was kind of dry for after O.
But started getting creamy cm around 11dpo but not alot.


----------



## Suggerhoney

PinkCupcakes said:


> Thanks!


So happy ure still with us hon. That must of been so scary. 
I hate cancer with a passion.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## salamander91

I think AF is finally starting here. I know I've said that before and it's just been spotting but it seems heavier this time :lol: #-o cd85 and very much welcoming AF at this point. Fx next cycle is shorter!

Congratulations to those with bfps! Good luck to those still waiting and sorry to those with AF. I'll see you in September :hugs:


----------



## Jft1

@MrsKatie i had/have zero symptoms and no cm at all, so maybe you're not out! Fx for you lovely


----------



## MrsKatie

Thanks everyone for your kind words <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

salamander91 said:


> I think AF is finally starting here. I know I've said that before and it's just been spotting but it seems heavier this time :lol: #-o cd85 and very much welcoming AF at this point. Fx next cycle is shorter!
> 
> Congratulations to those with bfps! Good luck to those still waiting and sorry to those with AF. I'll see you in September :hugs:

Fingers crossed for next cycle <3


----------



## Stargirl1993

Agh still not positive #-o hopefully tonight or tomorrow! Probably be testing every time i pee tonight :rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Fixed we all get our BFPs and sticky beanies.
This TTC journey has been my longest and hardest.
I really hope this will be my month. Was feeling so positive but feeling a bit anxious now.
I just dont want any more losses. :-(
Just done 3 more opks and lines darker but still negative.


Cd12 tommorow


----------



## Suggerhoney

@salamander91 
So glad AF is finally here hon. Really hope this new cycle will be much shorter for you.


----------



## Bevziibubble

FX it will be positive soon :)


----------



## tbfromlv

@Bre1990 i hope it’s not your trigger, but I will say my trigger shots have always taken12-14 days to leave my system. Just keep testing and looking for them to get darker! FXd!!

@PinkCupcakes so glad you did the HSG!! I had that done during my lap surgery (endo diagnosis!) in 2017 and my OB said that sometimes even though your tubes are not blocked, doing an HSG can kind of clear out any mucus or whatnot and people get pregnant often after doing them! Fingers crossed!

afm.. I posted a few days ago about my positive opk being the earliest in the history of me lol but then it was negative then almost positive and then yesterday and today are positive again (no temp rise) so not sure if I’m actually ovulating now or soon. I have no opks left - my amazon shipment comes tomorrow. I would have ordered sooner, but I thought I was ovulating and didn’t need more! I usually get heavy EWCM and I don’t have that yet sooo who knows. we have been BD every other day just in case. Predictable cycles would be nice...


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!


----------



## MrsKatie

@Suggerhoney I am right there with you. My first 2 I got pregnant the first month of NTNP. Ugh, those were the days!

I am so discouraged today, I keep crying. I don't feel like I can keep doing this whole TTC thing. I feel pathetic since I've just been trying since my cycle returned in January but I'm just so, so exhausted and down today.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

@MrsKatie I. Feeling a lot better today thank you. I do have up and down days though. This heat is killing me slowly 

@PinkCupcakes im sorry it hurt you so bad. I have to have it done next cycle this cycle isn't successful. Im such a wimp with pain


----------



## Whiteninja

Negative blood test CD 21. But CD 31 on the ninth at 8:30pm had a bright positive had transvaginal ultrasound today still to early to see baby I guess because we didn't even see a sac just thick endometiam.


----------



## Deethehippy

MrsKatie - I never had CM when pregnant in the past and the fact you are exhausted could actually be a good thing. FX for you that AF stays away. :hugs::hugs: Oh and I am now taking the spirulina so will see how that goes - thanks again for the recommendation.


----------



## doggylover

PinkCupcakes said:


> Hi again ladies! Put me down for august 30th to test! Today I’m CD 11, I had a HSG test done yesterday and it hurt like heck! I almost passed out, I think it hurt so bad because I’ve had two cold knife cones on my cervix from cervical cancer four years ago and it causes some cervical scarring. But good news is my tubes are completely open and clear!
> 
> So come Friday I have my fertility follow up, I took letrozole 7.5 mg for five days this cycle started on CD 3; and Friday is my US follow up to see my mature follicles and to get my trigger shot! FX it all works this time!
> Photo is my HSG test!
> 
> View attachment 1085929

Everything crossed for you! 



MrsKatie said:


> @Bre1990 that top test is promising!!! Fx!
> 
> @Suggerhoney i really hope this is your month <3
> 
> @Nixnax how are you feeling today?
> 
> @Deethehippy good luck!
> 
> AFM feeling super down today. 9ish dpo (but could be as much as 11) and zero symptoms whatsoever. Also no cm which is the thing that’s bumming me out the most... whenever I’m pregnant I get tons (like TONS) of creamy CM so I just can’t find a grain of hope when I’m bone dry down there :(
> 
> We drive home tomorrow and if AF hasn’t gotten me by then I’ll test. At least I’m expecting the BFN.

:hugs: I’m so sorry you feel so down today. Sending lots of baby dust and hope you get a nice surprise on your hpt when you get home 



salamander91 said:


> I think AF is finally starting here. I know I've said that before and it's just been spotting but it seems heavier this time :lol: #-o cd85 and very much welcoming AF at this point. Fx next cycle is shorter!
> 
> Congratulations to those with bfps! Good luck to those still waiting and sorry to those with AF. I'll see you in September :hugs:

You deserve a medal for endurance! Sorry af is here as it means no pregnancy, but also great news that you can move to the next cycle! 



tbfromlv said:


> @Bre1990 i hope it’s not your trigger, but I will say my trigger shots have always taken12-14 days to leave my system. Just keep testing and looking for them to get darker! FXd!!
> 
> @PinkCupcakes so glad you did the HSG!! I had that done during my lap surgery (endo diagnosis!) in 2017 and my OB said that sometimes even though your tubes are not blocked, doing an HSG can kind of clear out any mucus or whatnot and people get pregnant often after doing them! Fingers crossed!
> 
> afm.. I posted a few days ago about my positive opk being the earliest in the history of me lol but then it was negative then almost positive and then yesterday and today are positive again (no temp rise) so not sure if I’m actually ovulating now or soon. I have no opks left - my amazon shipment comes tomorrow. I would have ordered sooner, but I thought I was ovulating and didn’t need more! I usually get heavy EWCM and I don’t have that yet sooo who knows. we have been BD every other day just in case. Predictable cycles would be nice...

This sounds like me this cycle! Lots of very dark and almost positive then back to nothing. Like you, I didn’t have the ewcm then and it did all line up later in the cycle, so hope yours does too! 



Whiteninja said:


> Negative blood test CD 21. But CD 31 on the ninth at 8:30pm had a bright positive had transvaginal ultrasound today still to early to see baby I guess because we didn't even see a sac just thick endometiam.

congratulations on your :bfp: healthy and happy nine months!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bevziibubble said:


> FX it will be positive soon :)

Thanks hon. Just done 2 more and the lines are almost matching so think I will get my peak tommorow.



MrsKatie said:


> @Suggerhoney I am right there with you. My first 2 I got pregnant the first month of NTNP. Ugh, those were the days!
> 
> I am so discouraged today, I keep crying. I don't feel like I can keep doing this whole TTC thing. I feel pathetic since I've just been trying since my cycle returned in January but I'm just so, so exhausted and down today.

Awww hon hugs.
I always feel like that toward the end of each cycle when I'm getting BFNs or getting positives then BFNs. I feel like giving up.
But then when O comes around again i start feeling more positive.
My OPKs were almost positive tonight so think tommorow will be my peak.
The last chemical hit me hard so I hope if we do catch this month it sticks and is healthy[-o&lt;



Nixnax said:


> @MrsKatie I. Feeling a lot better today thank you. I do have up and down days though. This heat is killing me slowly
> 
> @PinkCupcakes im sorry it hurt you so bad. I have to have it done next cycle this cycle isn't successful. Im such a wimp with pain

This heat needs to go.its boiling. I cant sleep because its so sweaty and uncomfortable.
Can't wait until autumn


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Suggerhoney said:


> So happy ure still with us hon. That must of been so scary.
> I hate cancer with a passion.

Thank you! It was terrifying, luckily I didn’t need chemo and was only stage 1b1 and had two surgeries to remove it and a lymphedectomy. 


Has anyone else had a HSG?


----------



## Stargirl1993

I’m wondering if I’ve been having ovulation pains tonight it’s only on my right side almost if I have a stitch kind of feeling like achy if that makes any sense Hurts if I move from side to side but only on my right?:-k


----------



## Bre1990

PinkCupcakes said:


> Thank you! It was terrifying, luckily I didn’t need chemo and was only stage 1b1 and had two surgeries to remove it and a lymphedectomy.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had a HSG?


I had an HSG theh are not fun. They hurt and cramping is terrible during it :(


----------



## Bre1990

Way bottom is yesterday afternoon middle is FMU
And top is 3 hr hold.
Think im gonna try to hold off on testing, makin me nervous.


----------



## kksy9b

Hi all! I have a few minutes to reply now so will start getting through! 

@Hevalouaddict definitely not a positive on that test! Do you have another brand you could try as well just to make sure?

@MrsKatie my husband and I LOVE Dave Ramsey! We've been listening to him since we were teenagers driving around and started off our marriage following his plan and were able to get out of debt fairly quickly. We don't use it strictly anymore just because the cash system stopped working well for us but other than buying a house (which is now paid off!) we have been debt free for 11 years and have never looked back. I listen to the show when I go for walks, watch the youtube videos doing dishes etc... He can be a bit much at time but the advice is so sound. There is still time for things to happen and I hope you wake up tomorrow to body changes and positive signs!! I've gotten a ton of creamy CM as well when I'm pregnant....but ever since I turned 30 I don't really get a lot generally speaking...I don't even remember the last time I had EWCM :shrug: so no clue what to expect this time around with pregnancy

@Deethehippy We got pregnant with both of our boys and I had never used an OPK before. I simply said "when I'm showing fertile signs, lets have sex." I don't really get EWCM anymore, which is why I started using OPKS this go around. But if you're wanting to do a more relaxed, less stressed approach, start having sex now on the nights that you feel up to it until you aren't showing fertile signs anymore. It's okay to not DTD every night. Take some night to snuggle together or watch a movie, takes walks etc. Connecting emotionally makes it easier to not get burnt out during fertile time. And your lines look like you're doing great on timing and will be able to get in some good BD'ing before you get your positive!

@Nixnax oh no!! I had shingles when I was 20 and it was the WORST! I had it on my face so was thankfully still able to sleep without pain. But I've known others that had it on their arm, back, legs and couldn't sleep or move at all. Cold compresses worked well for me as well if I remember right. Where is it at for you? I hope you start feeling better soon!!

@Jft1 beautiful lines!!

@Suggerhoney that's amazing that you'll be ovulating closer/at your normal time!! I'll put you in the "unknown" on the front page for now but can move it as soon as you know any testing dates. Best of luck this cycle!!!

@Bre1990 I see a line on all 3 of those tests. Praying it's the start of your BFP and not the trigger still testing out!!

@elencor :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry hun.

@Stargirl1993 good to hear from you! Your line is looking REALLY close! I bet sometime today/tomorrow morning it will be a full positive! Get to BD'ing!!

@Impatient27 I'm sorry that AF got you for this month :hugs: It's good to have an answer though and not be left wondering. Best of luck for your next cycle!!

@PinkCupcakes welcome back! That's great news that your tubes are clear and FX that this next cycle takes!! Sorry for the painful HSG. I've heard pretty unpleasant things about it but I'm glad it is done and over for you and brought good news! Also, that must have been so scary to have walked through a cancer diagnosis. Thankful that you are on the other side

@salamander91 I'm sorry that AF has come but I'm sure it's also a bit of a relief to end this cycle. I hope so much for you that your next cycle is much, MUCH shorter and brings you a beautiful BFP in the end!

@tbfromlv ugh, that's frustrating to not have the temp rise to confirm ovulation right as you run out of OPKs! I have heard of women getting a positive and then again a few days later. A positive OPK doesn't persay mean you're going to ovulate but that your body is trying. Can you remind me what CD you are on? Have you ordered more OPKs? I would just keep testing/temping/DTD until you see a solid temp rise!!

@Whiteninja H&H 9 months to you!!
---------
AFM, had a super stressful drive home yesterday driving through an 80 mile long (128 km for my friends across the pond) thunderstorm. Heavy blinding rain and winds. Opted to push through, just slowly and it was fine. But gosh, I wish I could have grabbed a drink when I got home, I needed it! Took the evening off and watched a movie with my DH and went to bed! Feeling pretty good today. TMI but had some loose stools this morning which isn't common until right as AF is showing. I haven't had any dietary changes so definitely unusual for me. Have also had some bloating in the afternoon/early evening for the couple of days. Praying it's a good sign! Took a test this afternoon after an unknown amount of time- BFN of course. But I'm SUPER early and still just feel very positive about this cycle! Nips have been a bit more sensitive but I don't take a lot of stock in that because I feel like more often than not it's just your mind playing tricks on you. So all in all, doing great, chart is looking awesome and feel really hopeful that I'll see that double pink line within the next week! 

Hope you all are doing wonderful and can't wait to see updates tomorrow!


----------



## Bre1990

kksy9b said:


> Hi all! I have a few minutes to reply now so will start getting through!
> 
> @Hevalouaddict definitely not a positive on that test! Do you have another brand you could try as well just to make sure?
> 
> @MrsKatie my husband and I LOVE Dave Ramsey! We've been listening to him since we were teenagers driving around and started off our marriage following his plan and were able to get out of debt fairly quickly. We don't use it strictly anymore just because the cash system stopped working well for us but other than buying a house (which is now paid off!) we have been debt free for 11 years and have never looked back. I listen to the show when I go for walks, watch the youtube videos doing dishes etc... He can be a bit much at time but the advice is so sound. There is still time for things to happen and I hope you wake up tomorrow to body changes and positive signs!! I've gotten a ton of creamy CM as well when I'm pregnant....but ever since I turned 30 I don't really get a lot generally speaking...I don't even remember the last time I had EWCM :shrug: so no clue what to expect this time around with pregnancy
> 
> @Deethehippy We got pregnant with both of our boys and I had never used an OPK before. I simply said "when I'm showing fertile signs, lets have sex." I don't really get EWCM anymore, which is why I started using OPKS this go around. But if you're wanting to do a more relaxed, less stressed approach, start having sex now on the nights that you feel up to it until you aren't showing fertile signs anymore. It's okay to not DTD every night. Take some night to snuggle together or watch a movie, takes walks etc. Connecting emotionally makes it easier to not get burnt out during fertile time. And your lines look like you're doing great on timing and will be able to get in some good BD'ing before you get your positive!
> 
> @Nixnax oh no!! I had shingles when I was 20 and it was the WORST! I had it on my face so was thankfully still able to sleep without pain. But I've known others that had it on their arm, back, legs and couldn't sleep or move at all. Cold compresses worked well for me as well if I remember right. Where is it at for you? I hope you start feeling better soon!!
> 
> @Jft1 beautiful lines!!
> 
> @Suggerhoney that's amazing that you'll be ovulating closer/at your normal time!! I'll put you in the "unknown" on the front page for now but can move it as soon as you know any testing dates. Best of luck this cycle!!!
> 
> @Bre1990 I see a line on all 3 of those tests. Praying it's the start of your BFP and not the trigger still testing out!!
> 
> @elencor :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry hun.
> 
> @Stargirl1993 good to hear from you! Your line is looking REALLY close! I bet sometime today/tomorrow morning it will be a full positive! Get to BD'ing!!
> 
> @Impatient27 I'm sorry that AF got you for this month :hugs: It's good to have an answer though and not be left wondering. Best of luck for your next cycle!!
> 
> @PinkCupcakes welcome back! That's great news that your tubes are clear and FX that this next cycle takes!! Sorry for the painful HSG. I've heard pretty unpleasant things about it but I'm glad it is done and over for you and brought good news! Also, that must have been so scary to have walked through a cancer diagnosis. Thankful that you are on the other side
> 
> @salamander91 I'm sorry that AF has come but I'm sure it's also a bit of a relief to end this cycle. I hope so much for you that your next cycle is much, MUCH shorter and brings you a beautiful BFP in the end!
> 
> @tbfromlv ugh, that's frustrating to not have the temp rise to confirm ovulation right as you run out of OPKs! I have heard of women getting a positive and then again a few days later. A positive OPK doesn't persay mean you're going to ovulate but that your body is trying. Can you remind me what CD you are on? Have you ordered more OPKs? I would just keep testing/temping/DTD until you see a solid temp rise!!
> 
> @Whiteninja H&H 9 months to you!!
> ---------
> AFM, had a super stressful drive home yesterday driving through an 80 mile long (128 km for my friends across the pond) thunderstorm. Heavy blinding rain and winds. Opted to push through, just slowly and it was fine. But gosh, I wish I could have grabbed a drink when I got home, I needed it! Took the evening off and watched a movie with my DH and went to bed! Feeling pretty good today. TMI but had some loose stools this morning which isn't common until right as AF is showing. I haven't had any dietary changes so definitely unusual for me. Have also had some bloating in the afternoon/early evening for the couple of days. Praying it's a good sign! Took a test this afternoon after an unknown amount of time- BFN of course. But I'm SUPER early and still just feel very positive about this cycle! Nips have been a bit more sensitive but I don't take a lot of stock in that because I feel like more often than not it's just your mind playing tricks on you. So all in all, doing great, chart is looking awesome and feel really hopeful that I'll see that double pink line within the next week!
> 
> Hope you all are doing wonderful and can't wait to see updates tomorrow!

Thanks I just wish it would have been darker today. Fingers crossed.
Yeah I know that drink is always on my mind after a long day of work but just hold out..
You have lose and I have constipation :-s its amazing the different signs everyone gets!! Good luck and praying for you!!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

No "new" news here :) I am expecting my AF this week sometime, no cramps...nothing! Kinda weird actually, I feel like she's never coming. I still have a testing date of the 17th, just in case, maybe I ovulated later, who knows :shrug:


----------



## Jessylou4

Hi Ladies,
Just looking for a bit of advice and hope over here. I feel like I’m bothering my friends and family too much with this. 

Last 2 months I’ve had chemical pregnancies. Had faint positives on FRERS and some other tests in the day’s leading up to my period and then heavy bleeding for a few days which started on the day of or the day after my period was due. 
This month I’ve had my usual pregnancy symptoms
- elevated heartrate, which has steadily increased every day over the last 10 days from 53bpm to 65bpm. Also heart palpitations 
- heartburn 24/7 
- bright blue veins over my nipples and some tenderness which get worse as the day goes on 

I started testing last week with FRER and boots own brands and a mix of blue and pink dye tests on Thursday/Friday/Saturday with morning and afternoon urine and had faint positives. I decided to give the testing a break for a few day’s as I was just expecting AF to show up and another chemical. I’m now 5 days late which doesn’t seem like much but it’s the furthest I’ve got since TTC in October. 

I tested again this morning with clear blue and got a faint positive so I dipped a digital and cake back ‘not pregnant’. Would have thought my positives would be blazing strong by now. 

I’m just looking for hope that anyone might have experience faint positives at 5 days late and gone on to have a successful pregnancy My doctor put in an urgent referral yesterday with the antenatal unit so I’m waiting on that but I really can’t cope with another loss. My heart is breaking xxxx


----------



## doggylover

Bre1990 said:


> Way bottom is yesterday afternoon middle is FMU
> And top is 3 hr hold.
> Think im gonna try to hold off on testing, makin me nervous.
> 
> View attachment 1085945

I see faint lines on all of those!!! 



Jessylou4 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just looking for a bit of advice and hope over here. I feel like I’m bothering my friends and family too much with this.
> 
> Last 2 months I’ve had chemical pregnancies. Had faint positives on FRERS and some other tests in the day’s leading up to my period and then heavy bleeding for a few days which started on the day of or the day after my period was due.
> This month I’ve had my usual pregnancy symptoms
> - elevated heartrate, which has steadily increased every day over the last 10 days from 53bpm to 65bpm. Also heart palpitations
> - heartburn 24/7
> - bright blue veins over my nipples and some tenderness which get worse as the day goes on
> 
> I started testing last week with FRER and boots own brands and a mix of blue and pink dye tests on Thursday/Friday/Saturday with morning and afternoon urine and had faint positives. I decided to give the testing a break for a few day’s as I was just expecting AF to show up and another chemical. I’m now 5 days late which doesn’t seem like much but it’s the furthest I’ve got since TTC in October.
> 
> I tested again this morning with clear blue and got a faint positive so I dipped a digital and cake back ‘not pregnant’. Would have thought my positives would be blazing strong by now.
> 
> I’m just looking for hope that anyone might have experience faint positives at 5 days late and gone on to have a successful pregnancy My doctor put in an urgent referral yesterday with the antenatal unit so I’m waiting on that but I really can’t cope with another loss. My heart is breaking xxxx

is it possible you ovulated later than normal?


----------



## Nixnax

PinkCupcakes said:


> Thank you! It was terrifying, luckily I didn’t need chemo and was only stage 1b1 and had two surgeries to remove it and a lymphedectomy.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had a HSG?

I have to have a HSG next cyxle if this on is unsuccessful. Im dreading it


----------



## kksy9b

Super late (early) and need to be heading to bed but had to get on really quickly (will catch up ondon thread
in AM).

Tonight all of my typical AF symptoms showed up. This morning I had loose BMs and sensitive nipples. Moving into the afternoon I had bloating and excessive gas pressure (that ones new). Then tonight I was really ravenous (always happens for one night 1-2 days before AF). For the last few months I have started breaking out around my nostrils and sure enough, had a little breakout pop up tonight.....but the thing is, I'm only 7dpo! WAY too early for AF. I think I had one cycle last fall that my LP was 10 days but otherwise I haven't had one under 10 days in 5 years (and that was post weaning my oldest).

Took a test and I swear something is catching my eye (couldn't get a picture). Going to test again in AM. In my notes with my youngest, 4 days before expected AF, all of my typical period symptoms showed up (temp even dropped next morning) and today is 4 days before expected period. 

So I'm not sure what to think! I think my biggest feeling is excitement and peace- no worry, stress or fear. I don't know. Maybe I'll look foolish in a few days if AF shows up but I have felt from the beginning of this cycle that this month just feels right. My 1st baby took 3 months, my 2nd took 1. It just feels like it completes a circle if my 3rd baby took 2 months.

But I have had 2 late implanters so I also felt like I have line eye and my period will be here in 2 days because it's SO early that surely there can't be a line right?! Ugh

It's 2am here so you're getting the ramblings (and I hope it made any amount of sense) but needed to word vomit it all out so I could put it out of my mind. FX temp looks good tomorrow AM!!


----------



## Nixnax

7DPO Today. Temps are starting to come down. As I've got shingles, I don't think this was the best month to start temping again as it raises your temp :rofl: . 

Hope everyone is doing OK. I am melting in the heat... and its not letting up. I live in the south west England so its not as bad here as it is for the poor folk in London. If any of you are from the east, i feel for you


----------



## Jessylou4

is it possible you ovulated later than normal?[/QUOTE]

I guess so, I think I ovulated around the 28th As I had cramps and watery CM on 28/29/30 then I had nothing and all of a sudden on the 3rd I had a hush of watery CM and on the 4th just one small blob of thick CM (which I NEVER get) when I wiped. I don’t think I could have ovulated much later as I started getting faint positives on the 6th.


----------



## doggylover

kksy9b said:


> Super late (early) and need to be heading to bed but had to get on really quickly (will catch up ondon thread
> in AM).
> 
> Tonight all of my typical AF symptoms showed up. This morning I had loose BMs and sensitive nipples. Moving into the afternoon I had bloating and excessive gas pressure (that ones new). Then tonight I was really ravenous (always happens for one night 1-2 days before AF). For the last few months I have started breaking out around my nostrils and sure enough, had a little breakout pop up tonight.....but the thing is, I'm only 7dpo! WAY too early for AF. I think I had one cycle last fall that my LP was 10 days but otherwise I haven't had one under 10 days in 5 years (and that was post weaning my oldest).
> 
> Took a test and I swear something is catching my eye (couldn't get a picture). Going to test again in AM. In my notes with my youngest, 4 days before expected AF, all of my typical period symptoms showed up (temp even dropped next morning) and today is 4 days before expected period.
> 
> So I'm not sure what to think! I think my biggest feeling is excitement and peace- no worry, stress or fear. I don't know. Maybe I'll look foolish in a few days if AF shows up but I have felt from the beginning of this cycle that this month just feels right. My 1st baby took 3 months, my 2nd took 1. It just feels like it completes a circle if my 3rd baby took 2 months.
> 
> But I have had 2 late implanters so I also felt like I have line eye and my period will be here in 2 days because it's SO early that surely there can't be a line right?! Ugh
> 
> It's 2am here so you're getting the ramblings (and I hope it made any amount of sense) but needed to word vomit it all out so I could put it out of my mind. FX temp looks good tomorrow AM!!

It all sounds promising! And the best thing is that you are feeling calm about it all. The worst part of TTC is the worry and anxiety, so to skip that is amazing! 



Nixnax said:


> 7DPO Today. Temps are starting to come down. As I've got shingles, I don't think this was the best month to start temping again as it raises your temp :rofl: .
> 
> Hope everyone is doing OK. I am melting in the heat... and its not letting up. I live in the south west England so its not as bad here as it is for the poor folk in London. If any of you are from the east, i feel for you

I’m in the south east right now!! Visiting in laws and THANKFULLY going home tomorrow as I swear I’m about to die of heat stroke :haha: I don’t live in England and were I’m from we are NOT used to this heat at all. I’m melting!!!!


----------



## doggylover

Oh AFM: I’m now 9dpo. Af should be here either tomorrow night or Friday night, depending on when exactly i ovulated. I don’t have any symptoms (never have had with any of my babies) but I did break out yesterday which is a big sign of af for me, so I’m imaging that this month isn’t it. It’s cycle 1 of ttc so to be expected I suppose. Still annoying, especially after such a shitty cycle (currently cd57)


----------



## Deethehippy

Kkys9b - thank you. It’s not through lack of being close emotionally that we burn out but probably more due to our age! We just don’t always have the energy for 7 days of continuous BD and I find it flares my IBS somewhat too.
Anyway last night was just too hot (we are in the South East NixNax) and we didn’t BD. Hope I will not miss our fertile time..will check the OPK’s again later this morning and we had a little talk last night and will try the next 3 or 4 days which seems likely nearer to O if I ovulate at day 16 but even if I O on day 18 would hopefully still be in too. I’m just trying to be casual and not care but of course I would care if we missed the ideal slot altogether!

Good luck to all those testing and approaching testing x


----------



## Jft1

This thread always moves so fast! 

@Bre1990 i see lines on all of them. Sorry if I missed it, how many dpo are you? Could you maybe try another brand of test? 

@Jessylou4 i hope you get the answers you're looking for. Digital tests aren't quite as sensitive, but at 5 days late I'd assume they'd show unless you did ovulate later. 

@doggylover i have everything crossed for you! 

@Nixnax i hope you feel better soon :hugs:

@Deethehippy good luck for catching the egg!! 

@kksy9b loose bm was definitely a pregnancy symptom for me. Good luck!! 

Hopefully I've not missed anyone, I'll read back and see if I have. 

Afm, 15dpo today, here's my test from this morning. Think I'll stop testing now before it becomes a proper addiction!


----------



## tdog

Jft1 said:


> This thread always moves so fast!
> 
> @Bre1990 i see lines on all of them. Sorry if I missed it, how many dpo are you? Could you maybe try another brand of test?
> 
> @Jessylou4 i hope you get the answers you're looking for. Digital tests aren't quite as sensitive, but at 5 days late I'd assume they'd show unless you did ovulate later.
> 
> @doggylover i have everything crossed for you!
> 
> @Nixnax i hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> @Deethehippy good luck for catching the egg!!
> 
> @kksy9b loose bm was definitely a pregnancy symptom for me. Good luck!!
> 
> Hopefully I've not missed anyone, I'll read back and see if I have.
> 
> Afm, 15dpo today, here's my test from this morning. Think I'll stop testing now before it becomes a proper addiction!
> 
> View attachment 1085946

Oh look how dark that is now :yipee: I still get the urge to p on something I have a test left tho :rofl: xx


----------



## Stargirl1993

My temps have been around about the same for the last new days is it normal?


----------



## Nixnax

Oh you poor ladies in the South East, I really feel for you. @doggylover ha ha you can go back to your normal cool soon.


----------



## doggylover

Jft1 said:


> This thread always moves so fast!
> 
> @Bre1990 i see lines on all of them. Sorry if I missed it, how many dpo are you? Could you maybe try another brand of test?
> 
> @Jessylou4 i hope you get the answers you're looking for. Digital tests aren't quite as sensitive, but at 5 days late I'd assume they'd show unless you did ovulate later.
> 
> @doggylover i have everything crossed for you!
> 
> @Nixnax i hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> @Deethehippy good luck for catching the egg!!
> 
> @kksy9b loose bm was definitely a pregnancy symptom for me. Good luck!!
> 
> Hopefully I've not missed anyone, I'll read back and see if I have.
> 
> Afm, 15dpo today, here's my test from this morning. Think I'll stop testing now before it becomes a proper addiction!
> 
> View attachment 1085946

look at it! A true thing of beauty! 

Ugh so we’ve been out this morning (at the beach before it gets too hot) and I’ve started having mild cramps. I usually get quite bad af cramps on cd1 so I’m assuming that’s the start of them and I’m most likely out :brat:


----------



## Deethehippy

doggylover said:


> look at it! A true thing of beauty!
> 
> Ugh so we’ve been out this morning (at the beach before it gets too hot) and I’ve started having mild cramps. I usually get quite bad af cramps on cd1 so I’m assuming that’s the start of them and I’m most likely out :brat:

Sorry you think it is AF ..not out till she truly arrives x

My OPK’s are getting darker but don’t fully trust these super cheap ones. We definitely have plans to BD tonight anyway.


----------



## doggylover

Deethehippy said:


> Sorry you think it is AF ..not out till she truly arrives x
> 
> My OPK’s are getting darker but don’t fully trust these super cheap ones. We definitely have plans to BD tonight anyway.
> 
> View attachment 1085948

The cheapies are rubbish at showing the “build” up I think. Great when you get the positive, but would be nice to have the reassurance that the Digis give before then (and without the price tag!)


----------



## Bre1990

Jft1 said:


> This thread always moves so fast!
> 
> @Bre1990 i see lines on all of them. Sorry if I missed it, how many dpo are you? Could you maybe try another brand of test?
> 
> @Jessylou4 i hope you get the answers you're looking for. Digital tests aren't quite as sensitive, but at 5 days late I'd assume they'd show unless you did ovulate later.
> 
> @doggylover i have everything crossed for you!
> 
> @Nixnax i hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> @Deethehippy good luck for catching the egg!!
> 
> @kksy9b loose bm was definitely a pregnancy symptom for me. Good luck!!
> 
> Hopefully I've not missed anyone, I'll read back and see if I have.
> 
> Afm, 15dpo today, here's my test from this morning. Think I'll stop testing now before it becomes a proper addiction!
> 
> View attachment 1085946

I am 11 days post trigger 9 days past iui this mornings test. I think i have hcg in my system all the time. Trying to stay positive. The line just isn't getting lighter or darker.


----------



## aymz1983

Hello all hope everyone is doing ok, congrats to those who have had bfp's, hugs to those where af has come and fingers still crossed for everyone else who is waiting!

Bought some FRERs Monday, tried with 3mu (although fairly dark considering 3mu) and BFN. I would have been 10dpo by my reckoning.

Took the second FRER with fmu today - BFN at 12dpo. Have attached today's test as I took the first test apart (it was negative, why not!) later that evening after taking. 

I thought I saw a ghost of a line though.... literally a ghost of a line which was probably nothing more than severe line eye. I did take it apart (I know, I know, naughty aymz1983!) and I could see the ghost line more. No scored/indent on the paper like I've had before so I presume must be faint evap. Hard to tell if there was colour although when I messed around with saturation I'm sure I could see it better. I'd attach it here too but it's so faint you probably couldn't see it on a photo!
Anyway I compared it to test 1 which didn't have ghost line on at all so I still have a shred of hope even though logically I know I'm not pregnant.

Then I thought well maybe I'm not 12dpo, maybe my Flo app was right and I o'd 2 days after I thought so that would only make me 10dpo today and 8dpo when I took test 1. But if that's the case then that would make it 4 days before O that we last dtd which I know would be no good.

So think I'm out, but will update for statistical purposes when af comes lol. 

Will have to let OH know how I'm feeling I think. Aware I'm not getting any younger (37 soon). My fertile time next cycle is in the run up to his birthday with O being predicted for his birthday so...yeah...lol.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Got my positive opks today on cd 12 but temps making me feel nervous. It is very very hot here tho like 34c. 
All my opks have been negative untill today. 
Not sure why my temp dropped so low on day 9 it's never gone that low b4.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bre1990 said:


> I am 11 days post trigger 9 days past iui this mornings test. I think i have hcg in my system all the time. Trying to stay positive. The line just isn't getting lighter or darker.
> 
> View attachment 1085950

I see faint line hon good luck


----------



## Suggerhoney

aymz1983 said:


> Hello all hope everyone is doing ok, congrats to those who have had bfp's, hugs to those where af has come and fingers still crossed for everyone else who is waiting!
> 
> Bought some FRERs Monday, tried with 3mu (although fairly dark considering 3mu) and BFN. I would have been 10dpo by my reckoning.
> 
> Took the second FRER with fmu today - BFN at 12dpo. Have attached today's test as I took the first test apart (it was negative, why not!) later that evening after taking.
> 
> I thought I saw a ghost of a line though.... literally a ghost of a line which was probably nothing more than severe line eye. I did take it apart (I know, I know, naughty aymz1983!) and I could see the ghost line more. No scored/indent on the paper like I've had before so I presume must be faint evap. Hard to tell if there was colour although when I messed around with saturation I'm sure I could see it better. I'd attach it here too but it's so faint you probably couldn't see it on a photo!
> Anyway I compared it to test 1 which didn't have ghost line on at all so I still have a shred of hope even though logically I know I'm not pregnant.
> 
> Then I thought well maybe I'm not 12dpo, maybe my Flo app was right and I o'd 2 days after I thought so that would only make me 10dpo today and 8dpo when I took test 1. But if that's the case then that would make it 4 days before O that we last dtd which I know would be no good.
> 
> So think I'm out, but will update for statistical purposes when af comes lol.
> 
> Will have to let OH know how I'm feeling I think. Aware I'm not getting any younger (37 soon). My fertile time next cycle is in the run up to his birthday with O being predicted for his birthday so...yeah...lol.
> 
> View attachment 1085951
> View attachment 1085952

I see something faint good luck


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jft1 said:


> This thread always moves so fast!
> 
> @Bre1990 i see lines on all of them. Sorry if I missed it, how many dpo are you? Could you maybe try another brand of test?
> 
> @Jessylou4 i hope you get the answers you're looking for. Digital tests aren't quite as sensitive, but at 5 days late I'd assume they'd show unless you did ovulate later.
> 
> @doggylover i have everything crossed for you!
> 
> @Nixnax i hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> @Deethehippy good luck for catching the egg!!
> 
> @kksy9b loose bm was definitely a pregnancy symptom for me. Good luck!!
> 
> Hopefully I've not missed anyone, I'll read back and see if I have.
> 
> Afm, 15dpo today, here's my test from this morning. Think I'll stop testing now before it becomes a proper addiction!
> 
> View attachment 1085946

Oh wow thats supper dark.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Good luck everyone still waiting. 
And to anyone that AF got or anyone getting faint lines that are not progressing i know how it feels and im sending u hugs. 
Hope we all get blazing BFPS


----------



## Stargirl1993

Suggerhoney said:


> Got my positive opks today on cd 12 but temps making me feel nervous. It is very very hot here tho like 34c.
> All my opks have been negative untill today.
> Not sure why my temp dropped so low on day 9 it's never gone that low b4.
> View attachment 1085954
> View attachment 1085955

Good luck!! X :dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## Stargirl1993

Test from 4:15 this afternoon! It’s driving me crazy! :brat: :rofl: Hurry up egg! .


----------



## Deethehippy

Stargirl1993 said:


> Test from 4:15 this afternoon! It’s driving me crazy! :brat: :rofl: Hurry up egg! .
> 
> View attachment 1085958

Mine are looking about the same. It's worth babydancing anyway and not waiting for the peak. Get some swimmers in there to wait for the egg! Once you get the positive OPK you might not get long anyway. Good luck!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!


----------



## Hevalouaddict

My app must be drunk. I’ve got some one steps so I’ll try them and see if the app just can’t check the ones in cases


----------



## doggylover

Hevalouaddict said:


> View attachment 1085959
> My app must be drunk. I’ve got some one steps so I’ll try them and see if the app just can’t check the ones in cases

:haha: yes it’s definitely got that one wrong!!!


----------



## Alligator

Hi everyone - sorry I've been gone. Life is a bit stressful lately! Hubby is struggling massively, we have put TTC tentatively on hold. I am okay with it (well not 100% I want a baby but I also know it's the right move for right now). My daughter and I have skipped to my parents as my husband is a bit unstable and she needs stability obviously. 

Hoping I can still hang around to cheer you all on? We will (hopefully, once we work through some things) be back to TTC later this year.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## tdog

Alligator said:


> Hi everyone - sorry I've been gone. Life is a bit stressful lately! Hubby is struggling massively, we have put TTC tentatively on hold. I am okay with it (well not 100% I want a baby but I also know it's the right move for right now). My daughter and I have skipped to my parents as my husband is a bit unstable and she needs stability obviously.
> 
> Hoping I can still hang around to cheer you all on? We will (hopefully, once we work through some things) be back to TTC later this year.

Awww lovely you do what best for you and your family sending huge :hugs: xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Alligator said:


> Hi everyone - sorry I've been gone. Life is a bit stressful lately! Hubby is struggling massively, we have put TTC tentatively on hold. I am okay with it (well not 100% I want a baby but I also know it's the right move for right now). My daughter and I have skipped to my parents as my husband is a bit unstable and she needs stability obviously.
> 
> Hoping I can still hang around to cheer you all on? We will (hopefully, once we work through some things) be back to TTC later this year.

Sorry to hear this update..sounds like it's a difficult time all round for everyone. I really hope things can get back to a more normal life for you soon.
We would love you to stay and cheer us on, thank you. Please feel free to come here and vent or talk about anything that you want to. Thinking of you and stay strong :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hevalouaddict

Big hugs Ali, I think this whole lockdown craziness is getting to everyone. My brother and sister in law have started therapy because they’re not coping with their lack of work schedule.


----------



## doggylover

Alligator said:


> Hi everyone - sorry I've been gone. Life is a bit stressful lately! Hubby is struggling massively, we have put TTC tentatively on hold. I am okay with it (well not 100% I want a baby but I also know it's the right move for right now). My daughter and I have skipped to my parents as my husband is a bit unstable and she needs stability obviously.
> 
> Hoping I can still hang around to cheer you all on? We will (hopefully, once we work through some things) be back to TTC later this year.

:hugs: I’m so sorry to hear this. I’m wishing your husband a speedy mental health recovery (although as the daughter of someone with mental heath issues I know it’s never that straightforward) and I hope you and your daughter enjoy some down time with your parents. 

It goes without saying we want you here with us!


----------



## Alligator

Thanks ladies - I do hope we can make progress quickly (as is reasonable) and get back to TTC, but of course it's all up in the air currently. Feeling down about it but I know it's best, so I will just live vicariously through all of you hehe! I feel like you're all my friends now.


----------



## Stargirl1993

Alligator said:


> Thanks ladies - I do hope we can make progress quickly (as is reasonable) and get back to TTC, but of course it's all up in the air currently. Feeling down about it but I know it's best, so I will just live vicariously through all of you hehe! I feel like you're all my friends now.

 So sorry :hug: xx


----------



## kksy9b

Finally having some time to get on for today! Doesn't look like it's been too chatty so should be able to get through it now!

@Bre1990 Do you have any other tests you can use? In my last pregnancy, I was barely getting lines on my cheapies even when I had very clear FRERs. Have you talked to your doctor about any of this yet?

@KitteyKat2010 Do you normally have pre-AF symptoms? Maybe the absence of any is a good sign!

@Jessylou4 I'm so sorry for the amount of loss you've had to go through. It is devastating and heartbreaking to hear :hugs: Are you positive on your ovulation date? Could you have ovulated a few days later than you thought? I hope you are able to get in for the referral and get some answers soon. Hmm... I just saw your reply about ovulation. I'm really not sure. Maybe just a slow riser? I hope your care team can figure out what is going on

@Nixnax I would probably chuck the bbt for the rest of the month lol. I'm not sure what your temps are there but I am also in the middle of melt-fest here so I sympathize. We should only have about 3.5 weeks left of the heat before it starts easing off. September we usually only have oddball days of hot, otherwise its just beautiful out. 

@doggylover glad you will be out of the heat soon! I'm sorry that your usual AF signs have showed up.I'm sorry :hugs: Did it take long to conceive with your other kiddos? I know it's your first month but still disappointing.

@Deethehippy even in my 20s we never went 7 days in a row LOL. I think your plan to get the next few days in is a great one. The cheapies don't really show a progression but does look like you're levels are ramping up a little. Good luck this cycle!!!

@Jft1 I LOVE seeing all the tests!!

@tdog how are you feeling??

@Stargirl1993 that's so strange! No advice, I'm sorry. I've had it happen where I will get 2 days of the same, or 3 days pretty close together but I've never seen so many! Your body could be trying to gear up to ovulate and just hasn't yet. Or is is possible you missed your surge? Not sure how often you are testing? Hopefully you get a blazing positive soon!

@aymz1983 I feel like I see a faint line too? But I've been super analyzing tests and so I might just have line eye as well. Looking forward to the next few days with you!

@Suggerhoney Did you have an odd night of sleep that night? Lots of things can cause temps to fluctuate for a reading. Looking at your chart it doesn't look to me like you had ovulated or anything on it. That's great you got your positive OPK! I'm sure you will see a big shift in the next day or so, which hopefully will help you feel better about the one oddball lower temp.

@Hevalouaddict :dohh:

@Alligator :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm sorry hun. I'm glad you can take your daughter to your parents to have somewhere to regroup before you and your husband can start working through things. Of course we would love for you to stay around :hugs:

-------------------
AFM, I tested this morning with FMU and SMU and will call them BFNs. I swear sometimes I see a shadow on it but I also think I have really severe line eye because it's just too early. All of my typical AF symptoms I was having yesterday were gone today. Had some light cramping on and off throughout the day but nothing too serious. Around noon my eyeballs started feeling HEAVY and have been fighting to keep them open the rest of the day. I got to bed late last night but that's not unusual for me and was fine all morning and then out of no where this hit. I typically don't get this before AF so hoping it's a good sign! I think I'll feel better if I can get to the end of tomorrow without the witch showing as my symptoms from yesterday are typically 1-2 days before AF. I'm only 8 dpo so either AF is about to show up WAY too early and prompt a call to my doctor or it's a great sign of a bean snuggling in (especially with the cramping yesterday/today could be implantation?)

Kids are pulling me away so I'll leave it here. 

Hope everyone has a good night and will be back on tomorrow!


----------



## Bre1990

kksy9b said:


> Finally having some time to get on for today! Doesn't look like it's been too chatty so should be able to get through it now!
> 
> @Bre1990 Do you have any other tests you can use? In my last pregnancy, I was barely getting lines on my cheapies even when I had very clear FRERs. Have you talked to your doctor about any of this yet?
> 
> @KitteyKat2010 Do you normally have pre-AF symptoms? Maybe the absence of any is a good sign!
> 
> @Jessylou4 I'm so sorry for the amount of loss you've had to go through. It is devastating and heartbreaking to hear :hugs: Are you positive on your ovulation date? Could you have ovulated a few days later than you thought? I hope you are able to get in for the referral and get some answers soon. Hmm... I just saw your reply about ovulation. I'm really not sure. Maybe just a slow riser? I hope your care team can figure out what is going on
> 
> @Nixnax I would probably chuck the bbt for the rest of the month lol. I'm not sure what your temps are there but I am also in the middle of melt-fest here so I sympathize. We should only have about 3.5 weeks left of the heat before it starts easing off. September we usually only have oddball days of hot, otherwise its just beautiful out.
> 
> @doggylover glad you will be out of the heat soon! I'm sorry that your usual AF signs have showed up.I'm sorry :hugs: Did it take long to conceive with your other kiddos? I know it's your first month but still disappointing.
> 
> @Deethehippy even in my 20s we never went 7 days in a row LOL. I think your plan to get the next few days in is a great one. The cheapies don't really show a progression but does look like you're levels are ramping up a little. Good luck this cycle!!!
> 
> @Jft1 I LOVE seeing all the tests!!
> 
> @tdog how are you feeling??
> 
> @Stargirl1993 that's so strange! No advice, I'm sorry. I've had it happen where I will get 2 days of the same, or 3 days pretty close together but I've never seen so many! Your body could be trying to gear up to ovulate and just hasn't yet. Or is is possible you missed your surge? Not sure how often you are testing? Hopefully you get a blazing positive soon!
> 
> @aymz1983 I feel like I see a faint line too? But I've been super analyzing tests and so I might just have line eye as well. Looking forward to the next few days with you!
> 
> @Suggerhoney Did you have an odd night of sleep that night? Lots of things can cause temps to fluctuate for a reading. Looking at your chart it doesn't look to me like you had ovulated or anything on it. That's great you got your positive OPK! I'm sure you will see a big shift in the next day or so, which hopefully will help you feel better about the one oddball lower temp.
> 
> @Hevalouaddict :dohh:
> 
> @Alligator :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm sorry hun. I'm glad you can take your daughter to your parents to have somewhere to regroup before you and your husband can start working through things. Of course we would love for you to stay around :hugs:
> 
> -------------------
> AFM, I tested this morning with FMU and SMU and will call them BFNs. I swear sometimes I see a shadow on it but I also think I have really severe line eye because it's just too early. All of my typical AF symptoms I was having yesterday were gone today. Had some light cramping on and off throughout the day but nothing too serious. Around noon my eyeballs started feeling HEAVY and have been fighting to keep them open the rest of the day. I got to bed late last night but that's not unusual for me and was fine all morning and then out of no where this hit. I typically don't get this before AF so hoping it's a good sign! I think I'll feel better if I can get to the end of tomorrow without the witch showing as my symptoms from yesterday are typically 1-2 days before AF. I'm only 8 dpo so either AF is about to show up WAY too early and prompt a call to my doctor or it's a great sign of a bean snuggling in (especially with the cramping yesterday/today could be implantation?)
> 
> Kids are pulling me away so I'll leave it here.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good night and will be back on tomorrow!

I haven't yet because I'm not suppose to even be testing till 8/17 because it's 2 weeks after the iui. But my cycles are always 25-28 days long and im on CD23. Im just not really patiently waiting it out. My test this afternoon was BFN. Only sign is tingly breasts. Other wise I broke out but could be from wearing my mask all day after a week of not having to. 
One day at a time..


----------



## mommy2twokj

Hey ladies!! Im back (from july post). So i started AF on july 28 and things have been so crazy! But this month is looking up a little! Id love to get some advice if anyones interested ?


----------



## mommy2twokj

**poas aug 22**


----------



## MrsKatie

I am in SHOCK. Somewhere between 10-12dpo. Had some suspicious nausea and metallic taste during our drive home but still am shaking and just... in shock.


----------



## kksy9b

No denying that line!!!! WAHOO!!! Big congratulations!!


----------



## lisaalove

Yesssss katie!! Congratulations!


----------



## doggylover

kksy9b said:


> Finally having some time to get on for today! Doesn't look like it's been too chatty so should be able to get through it now!
> 
> @Bre1990 Do you have any other tests you can use? In my last pregnancy, I was barely getting lines on my cheapies even when I had very clear FRERs. Have you talked to your doctor about any of this yet?
> 
> @KitteyKat2010 Do you normally have pre-AF symptoms? Maybe the absence of any is a good sign!
> 
> @Jessylou4 I'm so sorry for the amount of loss you've had to go through. It is devastating and heartbreaking to hear :hugs: Are you positive on your ovulation date? Could you have ovulated a few days later than you thought? I hope you are able to get in for the referral and get some answers soon. Hmm... I just saw your reply about ovulation. I'm really not sure. Maybe just a slow riser? I hope your care team can figure out what is going on
> 
> @Nixnax I would probably chuck the bbt for the rest of the month lol. I'm not sure what your temps are there but I am also in the middle of melt-fest here so I sympathize. We should only have about 3.5 weeks left of the heat before it starts easing off. September we usually only have oddball days of hot, otherwise its just beautiful out.
> 
> @doggylover glad you will be out of the heat soon! I'm sorry that your usual AF signs have showed up.I'm sorry :hugs: Did it take long to conceive with your other kiddos? I know it's your first month but still disappointing.
> 
> @Deethehippy even in my 20s we never went 7 days in a row LOL. I think your plan to get the next few days in is a great one. The cheapies don't really show a progression but does look like you're levels are ramping up a little. Good luck this cycle!!!
> 
> @Jft1 I LOVE seeing all the tests!!
> 
> @tdog how are you feeling??
> 
> @Stargirl1993 that's so strange! No advice, I'm sorry. I've had it happen where I will get 2 days of the same, or 3 days pretty close together but I've never seen so many! Your body could be trying to gear up to ovulate and just hasn't yet. Or is is possible you missed your surge? Not sure how often you are testing? Hopefully you get a blazing positive soon!
> 
> @aymz1983 I feel like I see a faint line too? But I've been super analyzing tests and so I might just have line eye as well. Looking forward to the next few days with you!
> 
> @Suggerhoney Did you have an odd night of sleep that night? Lots of things can cause temps to fluctuate for a reading. Looking at your chart it doesn't look to me like you had ovulated or anything on it. That's great you got your positive OPK! I'm sure you will see a big shift in the next day or so, which hopefully will help you feel better about the one oddball lower temp.
> 
> @Hevalouaddict :dohh:
> 
> @Alligator :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm sorry hun. I'm glad you can take your daughter to your parents to have somewhere to regroup before you and your husband can start working through things. Of course we would love for you to stay around :hugs:
> 
> -------------------
> AFM, I tested this morning with FMU and SMU and will call them BFNs. I swear sometimes I see a shadow on it but I also think I have really severe line eye because it's just too early. All of my typical AF symptoms I was having yesterday were gone today. Had some light cramping on and off throughout the day but nothing too serious. Around noon my eyeballs started feeling HEAVY and have been fighting to keep them open the rest of the day. I got to bed late last night but that's not unusual for me and was fine all morning and then out of no where this hit. I typically don't get this before AF so hoping it's a good sign! I think I'll feel better if I can get to the end of tomorrow without the witch showing as my symptoms from yesterday are typically 1-2 days before AF. I'm only 8 dpo so either AF is about to show up WAY too early and prompt a call to my doctor or it's a great sign of a bean snuggling in (especially with the cramping yesterday/today could be implantation?)
> 
> Kids are pulling me away so I'll leave it here.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good night and will be back on tomorrow!

hopefully the cramps are good signs for you!! 



MrsKatie said:


> I am in SHOCK. Somewhere between 10-12dpo. Had some suspicious nausea and metallic taste during our drive home but still am shaking and just... in shock.
> 
> View attachment 1085978

Congratulations!!!! :bfp: healthy and happy 9mo!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## Nixnax

Suggerhoney said:


> Got my positive opks today on cd 12 but temps making me feel nervous. It is very very hot here tho like 34c.
> All my opks have been negative untill today.
> Not sure why my temp dropped so low on day 9 it's never gone that low b4.
> View attachment 1085954
> View attachment 1085955

Hey hun, my temp did the exact same thing this month. Take a look at my chart. 

My temps have been decreasing the past 2 days, with all the heat we've had, i dont think its the best month for temping as this heat isn't the norm for us.


----------



## Nixnax

@kksy9b you are 100% correct, I'm not scrutinising my temps this cycle, they can't be trusted :rofl:. Not with shingles and this heat. Shingles has really started to die down now which is good.

@MrsKatie oh my days thats a cracking BFP, congratulations :wohoo:

@Alligator oh hun, I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope you're all back together soon. Biggest hugs

Hope everyone is doing well.

I'm 8DPO and the shingles seems be subsiding, I'm feeling good. Had another temp drop today, but the temperature here has also dropped so I don't trust my temps at all this cycle. Might test tomorrow, we'll see.


----------



## Deethehippy

MrsKatie said:


> I am in SHOCK. Somewhere between 10-12dpo. Had some suspicious nausea and metallic taste during our drive home but still am shaking and just... in shock.
> 
> View attachment 1085978

Yay!! I knew your exhaustion and not great feeling had to actually be a sign!! I’m so happy for you :). Congratulations! :bfp::bfp:


----------



## tdog

@MrsKatie congratulations xx


----------



## Deethehippy

We managed to BD last night despite the heat lol. We are troopers!! I’m on CD15 today and expecting O between 16-18. Will try for more BD today or tomorrow and on CD17 too if we can.

NixNax - glad you are feeling a bit better.

Bre1990 and kksy9b - wishing you much luck.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Deethehippy fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## salamander91

MrsKatie said:


> I am in SHOCK. Somewhere between 10-12dpo. Had some suspicious nausea and metallic taste during our drive home but still am shaking and just... in shock.
> 
> View attachment 1085978

Congratulations!! :bfp:


----------



## salamander91

Alligator said:


> Hi everyone - sorry I've been gone. Life is a bit stressful lately! Hubby is struggling massively, we have put TTC tentatively on hold. I am okay with it (well not 100% I want a baby but I also know it's the right move for right now). My daughter and I have skipped to my parents as my husband is a bit unstable and she needs stability obviously.
> 
> Hoping I can still hang around to cheer you all on? We will (hopefully, once we work through some things) be back to TTC later this year.

Sorry alligator xx


----------



## salamander91

Alligator said:


> Hi everyone - sorry I've been gone. Life is a bit stressful lately! Hubby is struggling massively, we have put TTC tentatively on hold. I am okay with it (well not 100% I want a baby but I also know it's the right move for right now). My daughter and I have skipped to my parents as my husband is a bit unstable and she needs stability obviously.
> 
> Hoping I can still hang around to cheer you all on? We will (hopefully, once we work through some things) be back to TTC later this year.

Sorry alligator xx


----------



## salamander91

I actually don't even know if this is AF after all ](*,) it's been ridiculously light and I normally have really heavy periods. I'm so confused and frustrated :sad2: I tested this morning just incase and bfn


----------



## doggylover

salamander91 said:


> I actually don't even know if this is AF after all ](*,) it's been ridiculously light and I normally have really heavy periods. I'm so confused and frustrated :sad2: I tested this morning just incase and bfn

:hugs: how frustrating for you. I hope it is af and just an anomalous one. Sorry for the bfn x


----------



## Jft1

@MrsKatie i knew your lack of symptoms didn't mean anything and the lack of cm was definitely a sign! I'm SO happy for you!!! 

@Alligator so sorry your hubby isn't feeling great, I hope he feels better soon and you can continue your ttc journey <3 

@Deethehippy what a trooper haha! Hope you get one more in before o, I have a good feeling for you this month! 

@salamander91 sorry you're feeling that way, I hope you're OK

AFM, these were last night's tests (15dpo), top just urine and the bottom 50/50 urine and water and it's still so dark! 
I've booked a scan for 30th August so hoping and praying I see a little heart beat.


----------



## monroea

I'm on 11 dpo and not getting anything so far. It's been a great reminder to pray for those that have been ttc for much longer than me. Hugs to you all!


----------



## Deethehippy

Jft1 said:


> @MrsKatie i knew your lack of symptoms didn't mean anything and the lack of cm was definitely a sign! I'm SO happy for you!!!
> 
> @Alligator so sorry your hubby isn't feeling great, I hope he feels better soon and you can continue your ttc journey <3
> 
> @Deethehippy what a trooper haha! Hope you get one more in before o, I have a good feeling for you this month!
> 
> @salamander91 sorry you're feeling that way, I hope you're OK
> 
> AFM, these were last night's tests (15dpo), top just urine and the bottom 50/50 urine and water and it's still so dark!
> I've booked a scan for 30th August so hoping and praying I see a little heart beat.
> 
> View attachment 1085991

Omg they are sooo dark. Still wondering about multiples! Glad you have your scan booked in :)


----------



## Deethehippy

monroea said:


> I'm on 11 dpo and not getting anything so far. It's been a great reminder to pray for those that have been ttc for much longer than me. Hugs to you all!
> 
> View attachment 1085992

Could still be early. Good luck to you. Doesn’t matter how long you have been trying...each month is still hard.


----------



## tdog

Jft1 said:


> @MrsKatie i knew your lack of symptoms didn't mean anything and the lack of cm was definitely a sign! I'm SO happy for you!!!
> 
> @Alligator so sorry your hubby isn't feeling great, I hope he feels better soon and you can continue your ttc journey <3
> 
> @Deethehippy what a trooper haha! Hope you get one more in before o, I have a good feeling for you this month!
> 
> @salamander91 sorry you're feeling that way, I hope you're OK
> 
> AFM, these were last night's tests (15dpo), top just urine and the bottom 50/50 urine and water and it's still so dark!
> I've booked a scan for 30th August so hoping and praying I see a little heart beat.
> 
> View attachment 1085991

Oh wow they are so dark :) could be mulitpules :) I thought I was carrying twins as my lines progressed pretty quick I still have a feeling there's 2 but they said they definitely only saw one :haha: xx


----------



## doggylover

Jft1 said:


> @MrsKatie i knew your lack of symptoms didn't mean anything and the lack of cm was definitely a sign! I'm SO happy for you!!!
> 
> @Alligator so sorry your hubby isn't feeling great, I hope he feels better soon and you can continue your ttc journey <3
> 
> @Deethehippy what a trooper haha! Hope you get one more in before o, I have a good feeling for you this month!
> 
> @salamander91 sorry you're feeling that way, I hope you're OK
> 
> AFM, these were last night's tests (15dpo), top just urine and the bottom 50/50 urine and water and it's still so dark!
> I've booked a scan for 30th August so hoping and praying I see a little heart beat.
> 
> View attachment 1085991

So exciting about your scan!!


----------



## Deethehippy

We rescued 2 grasshoppers from our paddling pool and then one from our bedroom and just now as I was walking up the stairs with laundry I had one on my neck!! I looked up the significance of grasshoppers and it said luck and fertility! I hope this is a sign for me.


----------



## Bre1990

Had a dream about a positive test, yesterday's test was BFN also watching progression of the trigger shot. 
5 hr hold this AM.
Still waiting to get different tests through the weekend. 
No AF yet so im still in the running.
Still constipated, feeling bloated, the breakout went away, sore nipples when touched. Craving peanut butter. 
Congrats Mrs. Katie!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

MrsKatie said:


> I am in SHOCK. Somewhere between 10-12dpo. Had some suspicious nausea and metallic taste during our drive home but still am shaking and just... in shock.
> 
> View attachment 1085978

Congrats...wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Currently today is CD32. Yesterday, I put on my shirt for work, and noticed that boobs are hurting (I get that when pregnant and before AF!), I am also very tired lately...even though I'm only working 5 hours a day...don't know if its just because we are very busy or something else! I'm cramping a bit, so today it's a relaxing day (since I don't have to work)..I get pre-af symptoms sometimes, and sometimes not. Kinda sucks in a way!


----------



## Deethehippy

salamander91 said:


> I actually don't even know if this is AF after all ](*,) it's been ridiculously light and I normally have really heavy periods. I'm so confused and frustrated :sad2: I tested this morning just incase and bfn

This is so difficult for you. I really hope even though light that this is AF..could it pick up yet still? 

Bre1990 - Hang in there, there could still be a chance.!


----------



## doggylover

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Currently today is CD32. Yesterday, I put on my shirt for work, and noticed that boobs are hurting (I get that when pregnant and before AF!), I am also very tired lately...even though I'm only working 5 hours a day...don't know if its just because we are very busy or something else! I'm cramping a bit, so today it's a relaxing day (since I don't have to work)..I get pre-af symptoms sometimes, and sometimes not. Kinda sucks in a way!

I hope it all means something good!


Afm: 10dpo and af is due tonight/tomorrow morning. Pretty sure she is going to show up, but of course praying I’m wrong. Not sure whether to test when we get gone tonight and risk getting bfn or just leave it until tomorrow morning when af will probably be here. I know logically af will arrive, but I have just the teeniest part of my brain saying it won’t ](*,)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Today’s OPK’s are still not positive so we will keep BDing when we can. No temp rise yet either so have to assume O has no occurred quite yet. Come on eggie/s!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!


----------



## kksy9b

Temp fell to right below cover. Took again right away since I wasn't breathing well through it and had to open my mouth a few times. Back in range but feel like that's not reliable. DH was getting ready to leave for work and came to say bye and immediately asked me what was wrong and I started crying. I'm only 9DPO and expecting AF to show up way too early sometime today. The crying triggered a bad asthma attack (why I always keep inhalers scattered throughout the house...had one in arms reach). I know I have some updates on the front but am going to take a day break (or a couple if AF shows todays). Focus on my kids and let myself be sad. I know I'm still not out- my temp with my youngest did nearly the same thing. But between feeling hormonal and scared after the asthma attack I need a mental break and to unplug for a bit.


----------



## Kimmi82

Hey everyone! Just catching up on the many messages!!

@MrsKatie congratulations thats wonderful!! :cloud9:

My insane bloatedness has eased and now I'm feeling generally OK, boobs have been less sore in the last 48 hours but get the odd pins and needles feeling.

I teach fitness classes for a living and have had some crazy high readings on my heartrate monitors, its probably the heat so not reading too far into it.

AF is due Tuesday so will wait till I'm late before I test, mainly due to the fact that it gets me down if its BFN but also I dont have any cheapies left, just one Digi which Im saving.

With my 1st baby I didnt have any symptoms or giveaways in the run up to my BFP so who knows! Trying hard not to stress and just see what happens, I'm 37 so I knew it wouldn't happen overnight.

Hope we are all coping with the heat OK!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Kimmi82 Good luck, I hope AF stays :)


----------



## Deethehippy

kksy9b said:


> Temp fell to right below cover. Took again right away since I wasn't breathing well through it and had to open my mouth a few times. Back in range but feel like that's not reliable. DH was getting ready to leave for work and came to say bye and immediately asked me what was wrong and I started crying. I'm only 9DPO and expecting AF to show up way too early sometime today. The crying triggered a bad asthma attack (why I always keep inhalers scattered throughout the house...had one in arms reach). I know I have some updates on the front but am going to take a day break (or a couple if AF shows todays). Focus on my kids and let myself be sad. I know I'm still not out- my temp with my youngest did nearly the same thing. But between feeling hormonal and scared after the asthma attack I need a mental break and to unplug for a bit.

I'm so sorry you are feeling so down.. I do understand because I had a dreadful down month last cycle and I get asthma too so know how scary an attack can be. I'm glad DH was there to comfort you. TTC is so hard and we all need breaks sometimes just to keep our sanity and remain in our real worlds. Big hugs and hope to see you back soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Stargirl1993

@MrsKatie congratulations x


----------



## Stargirl1993

Opks have gone very light again :-( thought I’d ovulate early I felt so sure I had ovulation pains on cd14!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## tbfromlv

So temp is still down, ovulation has not happened yet. I’m now CD18. I didn’t do an opk yesterday because my tests never showed up in the mail.. I checked today and this is what I got?! Of all the things I buy on amazon weekly... I’ve never had anything late ESPECIALLY something like this that I need .. ugh we just keep BD anyway lol


----------



## doggylover

kksy9b said:


> Temp fell to right below cover. Took again right away since I wasn't breathing well through it and had to open my mouth a few times. Back in range but feel like that's not reliable. DH was getting ready to leave for work and came to say bye and immediately asked me what was wrong and I started crying. I'm only 9DPO and expecting AF to show up way too early sometime today. The crying triggered a bad asthma attack (why I always keep inhalers scattered throughout the house...had one in arms reach). I know I have some updates on the front but am going to take a day break (or a couple if AF shows todays). Focus on my kids and let myself be sad. I know I'm still not out- my temp with my youngest did nearly the same thing. But between feeling hormonal and scared after the asthma attack I need a mental break and to unplug for a bit.

:hugs: ttc can be so emotionally draining. I’m sorry you feel so low today. 



Kimmi82 said:


> Hey everyone! Just catching up on the many messages!!
> 
> @MrsKatie congratulations thats wonderful!! :cloud9:
> 
> My insane bloatedness has eased and now I'm feeling generally OK, boobs have been less sore in the last 48 hours but get the odd pins and needles feeling.
> 
> I teach fitness classes for a living and have had some crazy high readings on my heartrate monitors, its probably the heat so not reading too far into it.
> 
> AF is due Tuesday so will wait till I'm late before I test, mainly due to the fact that it gets me down if its BFN but also I dont have any cheapies left, just one Digi which Im saving.
> 
> With my 1st baby I didnt have any symptoms or giveaways in the run up to my BFP so who knows! Trying hard not to stress and just see what happens, I'm 37 so I knew it wouldn't happen overnight.
> 
> Hope we are all coping with the heat OK!!

I am NOT coping well with the heat :haha: fingers crossed for Tuesday 



Stargirl1993 said:


> Opks have gone very light again :-( thought I’d ovulate early I felt so sure I had ovulation pains on cd14!
> 
> View attachment 1086004
> View attachment 1086005

My opk was almost blank the day before my positive! Hopefully today’s opk for you doesn’t mean anything x



tbfromlv said:


> So temp is still down, ovulation has not happened yet. I’m now CD18. I didn’t do an opk yesterday because my tests never showed up in the mail.. I checked today and this is what I got?! Of all the things I buy on amazon weekly... I’ve never had anything late ESPECIALLY something like this that I need .. ugh we just keep BD anyway lol
> 
> View attachment 1086006

](*,)](*,) That’s annoying! I’ve had a few parcels lately say they are late even after they’ve arrived, so may turn up yet!


----------



## Kimmi82

@doggylover me neither!!! Especially with work, ive sweat more than ever in my whole life!!


----------



## MrsKatie

Thanks guys, my tests look lighter today so not sure what to think. IC is about the same but FrER is way lighter


----------



## tdog

kksy9b said:


> Temp fell to right below cover. Took again right away since I wasn't breathing well through it and had to open my mouth a few times. Back in range but feel like that's not reliable. DH was getting ready to leave for work and came to say bye and immediately asked me what was wrong and I started crying. I'm only 9DPO and expecting AF to show up way too early sometime today. The crying triggered a bad asthma attack (why I always keep inhalers scattered throughout the house...had one in arms reach). I know I have some updates on the front but am going to take a day break (or a couple if AF shows todays). Focus on my kids and let myself be sad. I know I'm still not out- my temp with my youngest did nearly the same thing. But between feeling hormonal and scared after the asthma attack I need a mental break and to unplug for a bit.

Could that not maybe be implantation :shrug: I'm just holding on to a bit of hope for you xx


----------



## Alligator

Oooh @MrsKatie congrats!! That's so exciting! Looks like the more relaxed approach worked wonders for you. So thrilled for you!

As for me hubby wants to see our daughter tonight and to try and talk so, I am nervous for that and for what he has to say, I hope he's willing to work on things (I think he will be). But I'll be nervous and anxious until then of course (it's only early morning here lol!)

I slept a bit better last night but still a bit tired. Appetite slowly coming back as well. It's crazy what stress and anxiety can do to your body!


----------



## Alligator

MrsKatie said:


> Thanks guys, my tests look lighter today so not sure what to think. IC is about the same but FrER is way lighter
> 
> View attachment 1086008

That's still very clearly positive, could just be fluctuations in the test or pee. Some women have darker tests in the evening!


----------



## MrsKatie

Ok they’ve dried darker. Also feeling major nausea. Gotta just send this baby love


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines!


----------



## doggylover

MrsKatie said:


> Thanks guys, my tests look lighter today so not sure what to think. IC is about the same but FrER is way lighter
> 
> View attachment 1086008

Hopefully just fluctuation in urine. Sending lots of sticky baby thoughts x



Alligator said:


> Oooh @MrsKatie congrats!! That's so exciting! Looks like the more relaxed approach worked wonders for you. So thrilled for you!
> 
> As for me hubby wants to see our daughter tonight and to try and talk so, I am nervous for that and for what he has to say, I hope he's willing to work on things (I think he will be). But I'll be nervous and anxious until then of course (it's only early morning here lol!)
> 
> I slept a bit better last night but still a bit tired. Appetite slowly coming back as well. It's crazy what stress and anxiety can do to your body!

Good luck this evening :hug:


----------



## Kimmi82

Alligator said:


> Oooh @MrsKatie congrats!! That's so exciting! Looks like the more relaxed approach worked wonders for you. So thrilled for you!
> 
> As for me hubby wants to see our daughter tonight and to try and talk so, I am nervous for that and for what he has to say, I hope he's willing to work on things (I think he will be). But I'll be nervous and anxious until then of course (it's only early morning here lol!)
> 
> I slept a bit better last night but still a bit tired. Appetite slowly coming back as well. It's crazy what stress and anxiety can do to your body!


Its crazy what it can do, I think even when you convince yourself that you feel OK your body knows different. I've missed entire AFs from stress, I hope it eases soon for you x


----------



## Deethehippy

MrsKatie said:


> Ok they’ve dried darker. Also feeling major nausea. Gotta just send this baby love
> 
> View attachment 1086009

Stick tiny baby stick!! Rooting for you <3<3


----------



## MrsKatie

Thanks again everyone. Feeling good about them now.


----------



## tbfromlv

Congrats @MrsKatie !!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay, congratulations!


----------



## Stargirl1993

Can hardly see a line now on the opks.. I’m wondering if my surge is not that strong for these opks :-( think I’m considering going to not trying but not preventing after next cycle! 
I’ve booked myself in for a tattoo next month hopefully cheer myself up abit! Wanted it done this week but everywhere is booked up x


----------



## Nixnax

Stargirl1993 said:


> Can hardly see a line now on the opks.. I’m wondering if my surge is not that strong for these opks :-( think I’m considering going to not trying but not preventing after next cycle!
> I’ve booked myself in for a tattoo next month hopefully cheer myself up abit! Wanted it done this week but everywhere is booked up x
> 
> View attachment 1086014

How sensitive are they? I NEVER get a positive on 20MiU opks. I now use 10MiU and consistently get 2 days of positives. Perhaps try those next month. I buy them from amazon, but search for "10MiU ovulation test"


----------



## Stargirl1993

Nixnax said:


> How sensitive are they? I NEVER get a positive on 20MiU opks. I now use 10MiU and consistently get 2 days of positives. Perhaps try those next month. I buy them from amazon, but search for "10MiU ovulation test"

They are 20miu x last months opk was only just positive x have you got a picture of the tests and packet please ? There are two brands of tests that are 10miu one is promatris and the other just has lh and it’s in a pink packet x


----------



## CallieBear

@MrsKatie Congratulations!!! ❤️


----------



## Nixnax

Stargirl1993 said:


> They are 20miu x last months opk was only just positive x have you got a picture of the tests and packet please ? There are two brands of tests that are 10miu one is promatris and the other just has lh and it’s in a pink packet x

I buy the promartis brand. I have 50 turn up today myself :)


----------



## Jft1

Stargirl1993 said:


> Can hardly see a line now on the opks.. I’m wondering if my surge is not that strong for these opks :-( think I’m considering going to not trying but not preventing after next cycle!
> I’ve booked myself in for a tattoo next month hopefully cheer myself up abit! Wanted it done this week but everywhere is booked up x
> 
> View attachment 1086014

The green handle ones were always terrible for me. Here they are against 2 other brands which were clearly positive x


----------



## Stargirl1993

Jft1 said:


> The green handle ones were always terrible for me. Here they are against 2 other brands which were clearly positive x
> 
> View attachment 1086019
> View attachment 1086020

What is the white one and how many miu is it? x


----------



## tbfromlv

Stargirl1993 said:


> What is the white one and how many miu is it? x

I always get wondfos and they are VERY positive when it’s positive. Much darker than control. No confusion lol


----------



## Deethehippy

Jft1 said:


> The green handle ones were always terrible for me. Here they are against 2 other brands which were clearly positive x
> 
> View attachment 1086019
> View attachment 1086020

I'm wondering if that is the problem I am having..my green ones are very dark but not convinced they are positive but I feel like from my natural signs I should be ovulating soon. Not sure if to trust them now. I also read that different batches of them can vary a lot.


----------



## Jft1

Stargirl1993 said:


> What is the white one and how many miu is it? x

Theyre cheap eBay ones. They're 20miu but always reliable for me x


----------



## Jft1

Deethehippy said:


> I'm wondering if that is the problem I am having..my green ones are very dark but not convinced they are positive but I feel like from my natural signs I should be ovulating soon. Not sure if to trust them now. I also read that different batches of them can vary a lot.

I think you could be right. The green ones are rubbish, that's why I ordered other ones and did them at the same time. I always got ovulation pain so I knew when I'd ovulated and they still didn't go positive!


----------



## Hevalouaddict

Congratulations @MrsKatie


----------



## kksy9b

Took the morning and half the afternoon just playing with the kids and doing our little preschool work. Feeling SO much better than I was this morning. My brain doesn't wake up for a little bit after I wake up and then the asthma attack this morning just stressed me out. No period yet and had some time to actually think about it. I'm hopeful it's an implantation dip. I'm 9dpo today and I know it's the most common day to implant and it was a pretty drastic fall. Thinking about doing a test but also think even if I did implant not enough hcg would have built to register and just not sure if I can go through the emotional part of it. So if AF isn't here by the AM, testing frenzy will begin!

Thanks for your support ladies! I'll hop on after bed to catch up with everyone else!


----------



## Jft1

kksy9b said:


> Took the morning and half the afternoon just playing with the kids and doing our little preschool work. Feeling SO much better than I was this morning. My brain doesn't wake up for a little bit after I wake up and then the asthma attack this morning just stressed me out. No period yet and had some time to actually think about it. I'm hopeful it's an implantation dip. I'm 9dpo today and I know it's the most common day to implant and it was a pretty drastic fall. Thinking about doing a test but also think even if I did implant not enough hcg would have built to register and just not sure if I can go through the emotional part of it. So if AF isn't here by the AM, testing frenzy will begin!
> 
> Thanks for your support ladies! I'll hop on after bed to catch up with everyone else!
> 
> View attachment 1086024

Your chart is so like mine, I had a huge dip at 9dpo! Good luck


----------



## doggylover

LADIES IS THIS WHAT I THINK IT IS??? Tested as soon as we got home. I’m shaking!


----------



## Jft1

doggylover said:


> LADIES IS THIS WHAT I THINK IT IS??? Tested as soon as we got home. I’m shaking!
> 
> View attachment 1086030

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!! :)


----------



## Nixnax

doggylover said:


> LADIES IS THIS WHAT I THINK IT IS??? Tested as soon as we got home. I’m shaking!
> 
> View attachment 1086030

Omg omg omg yaaas. Congratulations hun


----------



## doggylover

Thank you all! I’m in disbelief! I can not believe we conceived this first, extremely weird cycle!! :shock: I haven’t even told my husband yet as we got in from the airport at 9.30 and are wrangling the kids to bed. Told you lot first :haha:


----------



## Deethehippy

doggylover said:


> LADIES IS THIS WHAT I THINK IT IS??? Tested as soon as we got home. I’m shaking!
> 
> View attachment 1086030

Looks like it! Yay!


----------



## Suggerhoney

congratulations @MrsKatie in ure BFP.
Also congratulations to @doggylover.
Wishing u both healthy and happy pregnancies.

@Deethehippy them one step opks are naff hon.

@Nixnax thanks hon.
My temp went down today and OPKs were still dark but going negative. Had loads of EWCM this morning so thinking Ovulation was today. My cervix is now low firm and closed. It was high soft open.

@Alligator so sorry ure having to put ttc on hold hon but it sounds like its for the best.
I will be joining u in waiting to try if we havent catched this cycle.

Good luck to everyone else.

My temp went down today and I had loads of EWCM this morning. OPKs starting to go negative now to.
I think with the temp drop O was today.
Really hope I get a big rise tommorow[-o&lt;

So will this be 6th month lucky?
I dont how to feel about this cycle.
Part of me feels relaxed but the other part of me of me is a bit worried.
I just hope and pray if we have caught this cycle it sticks and my HPT get darker and darker.
Im so worried about having even more losses.
I dont think I cud cope if I have anymore.
3 losses although supper early is so hard.

I just want a sticky healthy rainbow baby[-o&lt;

This is our last try and if its a no we won't be trying again untill Dec/Jan/Feb

I have to have bloodtests done next cycle to see why i keep having chemicals. But i really hope i get a blazing :bfp: and will be blessed with our rainbow baby so I wont need to have those bloodtests. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Good luck everyone
Sending loads of:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## doggylover

Suggerhoney said:


> congratulations @MrsKatie in ure BFP.
> Also congratulations to @doggylover.
> Wishing u both healthy and happy pregnancies.
> 
> @Deethehippy them one step opks are naff hon.
> 
> @Nixnax thanks hon.
> My temp went down today and OPKs were still dark but going negative. Had loads of EWCM this morning so thinking Ovulation was today. My cervix is now low firm and closed. It was high soft open.
> 
> @Alligator so sorry ure having to put ttc on hold hon but it sounds like its for the best.
> I will be joining u in waiting to try if we havent catched this cycle.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else.
> 
> My temp went down today and I had loads of EWCM this morning. OPKs starting to go negative now to.
> I think with the temp drop O was today.
> Really hope I get a big rise tommorow[-o&lt;
> 
> So will this be 6th month lucky?
> I dont how to feel about this cycle.
> Part of me feels relaxed but the other part of me of me is a bit worried.
> I just hope and pray if we have caught this cycle it sticks and my HPT get darker and darker.
> Im so worried about having even more losses.
> I dont think I cud cope if I have anymore.
> 3 losses although supper early is so hard.
> 
> I just want a sticky healthy rainbow baby[-o&lt;
> 
> This is our last try and if its a no we won't be trying again untill Dec/Jan/Feb
> 
> I have to have bloodtests done next cycle to see why i keep having chemicals. But i really hope i get a blazing :bfp: and will be blessed with our rainbow baby so I wont need to have those bloodtests. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> Good luck everyone
> Sending loads of:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Thank you lovely. 

It must be soul destroying having so many losses back to back. I hope that this month is it for you x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Here's my chart. Hope i get a rise tommorow


----------



## Stargirl1993

doggylover said:


> LADIES IS THIS WHAT I THINK IT IS??? Tested as soon as we got home. I’m shaking!
> 
> View attachment 1086030

Congratulations!! x


----------



## Alligator

YAY congrats @doggylover !! I see that clearly. So excited for you!


----------



## doggylover

Thank you! I did another test as well just to be sure I wasn’t going insane :haha: 

Feeling so lucky, and grateful, and also scared witless.


----------



## Deethehippy

doggylover said:


> Thank you! I did another test as well just to be sure I wasn’t going insane :haha:
> 
> Feeling so lucky, and grateful, and also scared witless.
> 
> View attachment 1086040

Those are really good lines. This thread is proving to be quite lucky. Take one day at a time and congratulations!


----------



## doggylover

Deethehippy said:


> Those are really good lines. This thread is proving to be quite lucky. Take one day at a time and congratulations!

Thank you. I hope you and dh got the chance to bd this evening despite the crazy heat. That’s dedication, powering through that :haha: I had to sleep with a fan on a few nights, I’m glad to be out of it and home!


----------



## Deethehippy

doggylover said:


> Thank you. I hope you and dh got the chance to bd this evening despite the crazy heat. That’s dedication, powering through that :haha: I had to sleep with a fan on a few nights, I’m glad to be out of it and home!

Yes we just did :oops: but luckily it’s a lot cooler tonight in this part! Lol


----------



## salamander91

Congratulations doggylover :bfp:


----------



## salamander91

Deethehippy said:


> This is so difficult for you. I really hope even though light that this is AF..could it pick up yet still?
> 
> Bre1990 - Hang in there, there could still be a chance.!

I really don't know what it is. I guess it could be a funky AF since this cycle was so long. I don't think I ovulated either so that could affect it.


----------



## MrsKatie

@doggylover aaaaah!!! Beautiful!

i just gave all the rest of my HPTs to DH to hide them. I can’t obsess. Best of luck to you all!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:happydance:


----------



## mommy2twokj

Would you ladies mind if i post a tmi pic? Or someone message me haha. I dont know what im looking at


----------



## Bre1990

Had a great positive today. 3 job interviews got offered all 3 so now time to choose.
Started off with what I swore was AF this morning due to cramps, took a nap and nothing. Nipples are hard DH says they always are still slightly sore. Was craving chicken nuggets.
No CM.
Took a test when I got home. I'm such an addict and have terrible line eye


----------



## Bre1990

mommy2twokj said:


> Would you ladies mind if i post a tmi pic? Or someone message me haha. I dont know what im looking at

 TMI picture of what?


----------



## mommy2twokj

Bre1990 said:


> TMI picture of what?

My cm


----------



## Bre1990

mommy2twokj said:


> My cm

Don't mind looking.


----------



## tbfromlv

Bre1990 said:


> Had a great positive today. 3 job interviews got offered all 3 so now time to choose.
> Started off with what I swore was AF this morning due to cramps, took a nap and nothing. Nipples are hard DH says they always are still slightly sore. Was craving chicken nuggets.
> No CM.
> Took a test when I got home. I'm such an addict and have terrible line eye
> 
> View attachment 1086042
> View attachment 1086043

I still think I see something. At this point it’s so hard to know if it’s lingering trigger shot or start of bfp. The waiting is killer! I hope it gets darker tomorrow and the coming days!


----------



## alanadawn03

Help is this positive? Came up like this right away. One day late.


----------



## alanadawn03

alanadawn03 said:


> Help is this positive? Came up like this right away. One day late.
> 
> View attachment 1086044


Also having some spotting.


----------



## mommy2twokj

Bre1990 said:


> Don't mind looking.

Im gonna message you :)


----------



## Bre1990

tbfromlv said:


> I still think I see something. At this point it’s so hard to know if it’s lingering trigger shot or start of bfp. The waiting is killer! I hope it gets darker tomorrow and the coming days!

I do to but its 10dpo 12 days past trigger. So hard patiently waiting!!! Gah :(


----------



## Bre1990

alanadawn03 said:


> Help is this positive? Came up like this right away. One day late.
> 
> View attachment 1086044

Looks positive to me!


----------



## KatVM

4 days till testing for me and the premenstrual cramps and breast pain is starting ☹️ Anyone had these symptoms and it be a pregnancy symptom?


----------



## kksy9b

@Bre1990 That's amazing, congratulations!! SO nice when you have options so that you can pick what is the best fit for you and your family. And I still feel like I see something on your test. I just don't know much about triggers though so hard to say which way it goes!

@mommy2twokj welcome back! I've got you all updated on the front page for your test date! What are you needing advice on? And post away! i don't think there is much that is TMI for this group :) If you're not comfortable posting a picture, feel free to message me!

@Nixnax thank goodness you are getting some relief from the shingles!!

@Deethehippy wahoo! Sounds like you all have great timing for the month and sending so much baby dust and prayers that this is your month! I love the grasshoppers! I hope it is a good and positive sign. OPKs are looking good!

@salamander91 ugh!! That is so frustrating!! I'm sorry. If you don't think you ovulated, that would definitely explain the lighter period. My cycles after I weaned my oldest were anovulatory and were just a couple of days of light spotting and then it would be done.

@Jft1 Just a couple more weeks to your scan! praying you hear that beautiful strong heartbeat! Oh my, thank you so much for sharing your chart! It really brought me a lot of comfort and had a big sigh when I saw it! Thank you!

@monroea praying that you see something in the next few days on your tests. I didn't have a faint line on my boys until 12 and 13 dpo :hugs:

@KitteyKat2010 FX it's a good sign!!

@Kimmi82 KMFX for you for next week!! It takes willpower to not run out and grab more tests!

@Stargirl1993 ugh, how frustrating!! I hope you get some clear answers in the next day or two. I will say that last month I had a light negative test in the AM, and a positive by the afternoon so it is possible to go from a light line to a positive in a day

@tbfromlv oh no!! How frustrating!! I hope they show up soon for you!

@Alligator :hugs: i hope the time with your DH went well and you guys are able to have some good conversations tonight

@MrsKatie great lines!! Like others have said, I wouldn't compare the darkness/lightness of lines that you've used so close together. Too much can affect it. If you have any more left, you can always test in a couple of days to see progression! So excited for you!! Haha..I just got to your post that you told your hubby to hide all the tests! Love it!

@doggylover AAHHHHH!!! Congratulations!!! That is such a beautiful positive!!! I'm sure you're in shock but pinch yourself because it's real! Did you tell your hubby yet or are you going to surprise him?

@Suggerhoney Praying you see a beautiful jump tomorrow in your temps!! I feel so good for you for this month and pray you get your rainbow this month :hugs:

@alanadawn03 It looks positive to me! Is your spotting bright red or more of brown spotting? Some spotting is normal but if it's bright red and doesn't subside or gets any heavier, I would get ahold of your doctor. If it's more of brown spotting, then it's likely old blood and nothing to be concerned about. 

-------------------

All caught up! Ladies this thread is moving and the BFPs are starting to roll in!! Officially 10% of our group has gotten positives and so many more still to test!! 

-------------
AFM, AF hasn't shown up yet and I'm starting to think this could be an implantation dip from today. No cramping or other typical AF signs so far yet today. I usually will start at least spotting at night the day of a temp fall so still holding my breath a bit and just praying that nothing starts up tonight/in full force tomorrow morning. 

I have thought it and said basically all month (aside from this morning) that this month feels so right for me. Before we started trying with each of our boys I knew what month I would get pregnant (3rd month and 1st month). I was disappointed last month when we didn't catch but it also didn't feel right from the time we decided to start trying early- it was always this cycle that "felt right." Praying my sixth sense about it is correct. 

I'm trying to just sit and appreciate the fact that this is our last baby. So whether I'm pregnant this month or not, I want to enjoy these last few days of not knowing. Because if I am, then it will be the last time I find out I'm pregnant and I don't want to look back at these days and remember being stressed, impatient or anxious. Just excited and full of anticipation, positivity and joy. 

Hope you all have a wonderful evening and will talk more with you tomorrow!


----------



## kksy9b

KatVM said:


> 4 days till testing for me and the premenstrual cramps and breast pain is starting ☹️ Anyone had these symptoms and it be a pregnancy symptom?

With my last pregnancy, I had all of my usual pre-AF symptoms hit me about 4 days before my period was due. This time, I'm still in limbo but 2 days ago I had all of my usual symptoms and still no period (due in 2-4 days). That's the problem with these hormones- progesterone will cause all your symptoms and it either means pregnancy or period...it would be SO nice if our bodies would give us one clear sign (other than a missed period...something like right at implantation) that says you're pregnant! That way we could skip all of this analyzing! Praying your symptoms turn into a BFP soon!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That looks positive. Good luck :)


----------



## JJB2

Hi ladies!
Well we are NTNP but!!!! Yall know the testing addiction is real lol. 
Im not 100% sure of my cycle length or if Im even ovulating since Im still breastfeeding my 1 yo girl. So according to my last 2-3 cycles I am having a day or 2 of light spotting when I wipe every 26-28 days and also spotting in the middle of my so called cycle lol 
I should be on cd13 and I think my body tried or it actually ovulated yesterday (who knows) so my expected “period” is around the 27 or so. Im really trying not to test before but lets be real, I will be testing early. I might start testing on the 21st. However Im not really hopeful since we only bd once on the 11.
I didnt think I was going to be back at trying since we were convinced we were done having kids and my SO was supposed to get a vasectomy right after BG was born but he backed out saying maybe we werent really done. So I started the mini pill but then just decided to stop them. We let family influence us a lot on whether we should have more kids or not. Our families are against more kids since my oldest is autistic and they feel I will stop giving him the attention he needs which I will not. I always wanted a big family but I also had fertility issues before my oldest. Well Im writing a book now so I need to stop! 
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## mommy2twokj

First one was yesterday (cd16) other two are from today (cd17). Im pretty sure i already o.. but im not 100% on what your cm looks like after because i dont normslly check


----------



## Jessylou4

That’s me out again
3rd chemical in a row and 4th one since starting this TTC journey in October. 
I knew yesterday it was going to be over as all of my very strong pregnancy symptoms suddenly stopped.
Good luck to all of you wonderful ladies. I’m going to withdraw from here for a few days to try and come to terms with all of this but I’ll be thinking of all xx


----------



## Stargirl1993

Hmm.. this mornings temp... not sure wether to believe it or not :shrug:I guess I will find out tomorrow/in a few days.


----------



## doggylover

salamander91 said:


> I really don't know what it is. I guess it could be a funky AF since this cycle was so long. I don't think I ovulated either so that could affect it.

:hugs: 



MrsKatie said:


> @doggylover aaaaah!!! Beautiful!
> 
> i just gave all the rest of my HPTs to DH to hide them. I can’t obsess. Best of luck to you all!

that’s impressive!! I am keeping all mine (have 18 cheapies left!) and buying a digi today. I also have about 50 opks :haha: as long as this pregnancy progresses well I won’t need them so I dunno what to do with them! 



Bre1990 said:


> Had a great positive today. 3 job interviews got offered all 3 so now time to choose.
> Started off with what I swore was AF this morning due to cramps, took a nap and nothing. Nipples are hard DH says they always are still slightly sore. Was craving chicken nuggets.
> No CM.
> Took a test when I got home. I'm such an addict and have terrible line eye
> 
> View attachment 1086042
> View attachment 1086043

Congrats on all the jobs! That’s incredible! What field do you work in? 



alanadawn03 said:



> Help is this positive? Came up like this right away. One day late.
> 
> View attachment 1086044

definitely a :bfp:! Congratulations! 



KatVM said:


> 4 days till testing for me and the premenstrual cramps and breast pain is starting ☹️ Anyone had these symptoms and it be a pregnancy symptom?

I had cramps the two days before yesterday and got my bfp! 



kksy9b said:


> @Bre1990 That's amazing, congratulations!! SO nice when you have options so that you can pick what is the best fit for you and your family. And I still feel like I see something on your test. I just don't know much about triggers though so hard to say which way it goes!
> 
> @mommy2twokj welcome back! I've got you all updated on the front page for your test date! What are you needing advice on? And post away! i don't think there is much that is TMI for this group :) If you're not comfortable posting a picture, feel free to message me!
> 
> @Nixnax thank goodness you are getting some relief from the shingles!!
> 
> @Deethehippy wahoo! Sounds like you all have great timing for the month and sending so much baby dust and prayers that this is your month! I love the grasshoppers! I hope it is a good and positive sign. OPKs are looking good!
> 
> @salamander91 ugh!! That is so frustrating!! I'm sorry. If you don't think you ovulated, that would definitely explain the lighter period. My cycles after I weaned my oldest were anovulatory and were just a couple of days of light spotting and then it would be done.
> 
> @Jft1 Just a couple more weeks to your scan! praying you hear that beautiful strong heartbeat! Oh my, thank you so much for sharing your chart! It really brought me a lot of comfort and had a big sigh when I saw it! Thank you!
> 
> @monroea praying that you see something in the next few days on your tests. I didn't have a faint line on my boys until 12 and 13 dpo :hugs:
> 
> @KitteyKat2010 FX it's a good sign!!
> 
> @Kimmi82 KMFX for you for next week!! It takes willpower to not run out and grab more tests!
> 
> @Stargirl1993 ugh, how frustrating!! I hope you get some clear answers in the next day or two. I will say that last month I had a light negative test in the AM, and a positive by the afternoon so it is possible to go from a light line to a positive in a day
> 
> @tbfromlv oh no!! How frustrating!! I hope they show up soon for you!
> 
> @Alligator :hugs: i hope the time with your DH went well and you guys are able to have some good conversations tonight
> 
> @MrsKatie great lines!! Like others have said, I wouldn't compare the darkness/lightness of lines that you've used so close together. Too much can affect it. If you have any more left, you can always test in a couple of days to see progression! So excited for you!! Haha..I just got to your post that you told your hubby to hide all the tests! Love it!
> 
> @doggylover AAHHHHH!!! Congratulations!!! That is such a beautiful positive!!! I'm sure you're in shock but pinch yourself because it's real! Did you tell your hubby yet or are you going to surprise him?
> 
> @Suggerhoney Praying you see a beautiful jump tomorrow in your temps!! I feel so good for you for this month and pray you get your rainbow this month :hugs:
> 
> @alanadawn03 It looks positive to me! Is your spotting bright red or more of brown spotting? Some spotting is normal but if it's bright red and doesn't subside or gets any heavier, I would get ahold of your doctor. If it's more of brown spotting, then it's likely old blood and nothing to be concerned about.
> 
> -------------------
> 
> All caught up! Ladies this thread is moving and the BFPs are starting to roll in!! Officially 10% of our group has gotten positives and so many more still to test!!
> 
> -------------
> AFM, AF hasn't shown up yet and I'm starting to think this could be an implantation dip from today. No cramping or other typical AF signs so far yet today. I usually will start at least spotting at night the day of a temp fall so still holding my breath a bit and just praying that nothing starts up tonight/in full force tomorrow morning.
> 
> I have thought it and said basically all month (aside from this morning) that this month feels so right for me. Before we started trying with each of our boys I knew what month I would get pregnant (3rd month and 1st month). I was disappointed last month when we didn't catch but it also didn't feel right from the time we decided to start trying early- it was always this cycle that "felt right." Praying my sixth sense about it is correct.
> 
> I'm trying to just sit and appreciate the fact that this is our last baby. So whether I'm pregnant this month or not, I want to enjoy these last few days of not knowing. Because if I am, then it will be the last time I find out I'm pregnant and I don't want to look back at these days and remember being stressed, impatient or anxious. Just excited and full of anticipation, positivity and joy.
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful evening and will talk more with you tomorrow!

I hope you’re right and this month is it! Creepy as it will sound with both my girls (when we were actively trying ttc) I thought after sex “that was it. That’s made our baby” and I did this time as well. We women know stuff :haha:


----------



## Deethehippy

Jessylou - I’m so sorry that is happening to you with the chemicals. It is so so hard thinking you are pregnant and then it all goes away again :hugs:I hope that you feel a bit better in a few days and please don’t give up.

Stargirl - that temp certainly looks significant..I hope it is a permanent rise.

Mummy2twokj - that CM looks like it’s quite fertile to be that stretchy. Maybe you have not ovulated yet??


I’m on CD16 today and got a temp drop this morning...I really hope that means egg drop day. We did have the bedroom windows open and it’s been cooler but not sure if that caused it. Waiting and hoping for a temp rise tomorrow. Think I’m going to ignore the OPK’s since I used the cheap ones unless of course when I test later I get an obvious positive/peak.

This group is seeming to be a great successful one so far. Hope everyone has a good day :flower::flower:


----------



## Stargirl1993

Deethehippy said:


> Jessylou - I’m so sorry that is happening to you with the chemicals. It is so so hard thinking you are pregnant and then it all goes away again :hugs:I hope that you feel a bit better in a few days and please don’t give up.
> 
> Stargirl - that temp certainly looks significant..I hope it is a permanent rise.
> 
> Mummy2twokj - that CM looks like it’s quite fertile to be that stretchy. Maybe you have not ovulated yet??
> 
> 
> I’m on CD16 today and got a temp drop this morning...I really hope that means egg drop day. We did have the bedroom windows open and it’s been cooler but not sure if that caused it. Waiting and hoping for a temp rise tomorrow. Think I’m going to ignore the OPK’s since I used the cheap ones unless of course when I test later I get an obvious positive/peak.
> 
> This group is seeming to be a great successful one so far. Hope everyone has a good day :flower::flower:
> 
> View attachment 1086049

Good luck hopefully it is a ovulation drop x I definitely can’t trust them opks if I have ovulated they never gave me a positive! I have like 100 of the things still :growlmad: :laugh2:


----------



## Stargirl1993

Jessylou4 said:


> That’s me out again
> 3rd chemical in a row and 4th one since starting this TTC journey in October.
> I knew yesterday it was going to be over as all of my very strong pregnancy symptoms suddenly stopped.
> Good luck to all of you wonderful ladies. I’m going to withdraw from here for a few days to try and come to terms with all of this but I’ll be thinking of all xx

So sorry :hugs: xx


----------



## FTale

*Congrats to all the bfps*.:happydance:

Mega sorry if AF got you or you are seeing bfns. 

This thread is so active I miss a lot but wanted to jump on and say I'm rooting for you all. If this is not your cycle, keep the faith that the next will be. Its the only thing that's kept me going, for just about 5 years now...still egg hunting and stalking sticks. I guess you can't find the treasure if you don't dig. Prayers all of our shovels hit some thing good soon.

:hug::dust:


----------



## Deethehippy

So after me moaning about the One Step green OPK’s not getting dark, I got my positive this morning. Really hoping for me the positive is on the day of ovulation which would go nicely with the temp drop I had this morning. Glad we BD last two nights and possibly will try again tonight. Come on eggie..please come out today!


----------



## doggylover

Deethehippy said:


> So after me moaning about the One Step green OPK’s not getting dark, I got my positive this morning. Really hoping for me the positive is on the day of ovulation which would go nicely with the temp drop I had this morning. Glad we BD last two nights and possibly will try again tonight. Come on eggie..please come out today!
> 
> View attachment 1086053

Beautiful lines! Have everything crossed for you. The two days before Ov are supposedly the best so you’re in with a great chance!


----------



## Jft1

Deethehippy said:


> So after me moaning about the One Step green OPK’s not getting dark, I got my positive this morning. Really hoping for me the positive is on the day of ovulation which would go nicely with the temp drop I had this morning. Glad we BD last two nights and possibly will try again tonight. Come on eggie..please come out today!
> 
> View attachment 1086053

Good luck! I reckon if you manage tonight too you're in with a fantastic chance!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks ladies. All this OPK and temp stuff is really fascinating..I was so oblivious when I had my first children! LOL Really hope we timed it right this cycle and there is a good egg that's not gone off.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## doggylover

Deethehippy said:


> Thanks ladies. All this OPK and temp stuff is really fascinating..I was so oblivious when I had my first children! LOL Really hope we timed it right this cycle and there is a good egg that's not gone off.

I agree about the fascination with all the goes on in our cycle! I feel like our generation was taught so bloody little about how our own bodies work. I can’t wait to teach my girls about the amazing things their bodies do every month. 

that said my eldest will jus have turned 8 when this next baby is due and I’m imaging a lot more questions about where babies come from this time :haha: I so wanna be the cool mum who explains it all and isn’t embarrassed by it. I gotta work on that over the next while!


----------



## Deethehippy

doggylover said:


> I agree about the fascination with all the goes on in our cycle! I feel like our generation was taught so bloody little about how our own bodies work. I can’t wait to teach my girls about the amazing things their bodies do every month.
> 
> that said my eldest will jus have turned 8 when this next baby is due and I’m imaging a lot more questions about where babies come from this time :haha: I so wanna be the cool mum who explains it all and isn’t embarrassed by it. I gotta work on that over the next while!

Yes my girls are 7 so if I ever get pregnant they are going to be asking! I've always believed in being honest about things with them. I told them they were born by c-section recently and they were fascinated and all they wanted to know was who was first out and who cried the loudest lol Love your ticker! :) :)


----------



## Becca_89

Sorry, I manage to get on daily to catch up, life is crazy busy at the moment.

I am away and managed to get all my opks wet :( (i stupidly opened them all and put them all in one pack. im on cycle day 13 and had ovulation pain yesterday and a high opk yesterday- it got lighter today, not sure if I missed the peak? I am hopeful!

Me and OH Baby danced last night, hes away for 2 nights with work now, hopeful it was enough!

congratulations to the positives and sorry to those who AF got! 


would you say this test is almost positive?


----------



## doggylover

Becca_89 said:


> Sorry, I manage to get on daily to catch up, life is crazy busy at the moment.
> 
> I am away and managed to get all my opks wet :( (i stupidly opened them all and put them all in one pack. im on cycle day 13 and had ovulation pain yesterday and a high opk yesterday- it got lighter today, not sure if I missed the peak? I am hopeful!
> 
> Me and OH Baby danced last night, hes away for 2 nights with work now, hopeful it was enough!
> 
> congratulations to the positives and sorry to those who AF got!
> 
> 
> would you say this test is almost positive?
> 
> View attachment 1086055

Oh no about getting them all wet, that sucks. I would say that test is quite negative, there is quite a big discrepancy between the colour of the lines. Maybe you did miss your peak, but good that you got some bd in anyway So hard to keep up with these things when you’re not at home.


----------



## Becca_89

doggylover said:


> Oh no about getting them all wet, that sucks. I would say that test is quite negative, there is quite a big discrepancy between the colour of the lines. Maybe you did miss your peak, but good that you got some bd in anyway So hard to keep up with these things when you’re not at home.

Thanks for looking,
I haven't got a clue, I used the app and it said high? But not peak!


----------



## doggylover

Becca_89 said:


> Thanks for looking,
> I haven't got a clue, I used the app and it said high? But not peak!

Femometer? I used it a few times and found it really hit and miss depending on how the photo was framed! I could take 5 pics of the same test and get 5 different (not even close!) readings! I’ll attach a picture of my two most recent positive OPKS. It’s such a guessing game in the lead up, but when you get them, you know. But if you had Ov pain and a high test one day it is just possible you missed the peak.


----------



## Bre1990

@doggylover im an RN

I'm going to buy a different test today! Lol the only signs I'm getting are my breasts; tingly, some pain on the right, and my nipples could probably cut a person they are so hard they also hurt when rubbed on !
My left clavicle bone (upper shoulder neck area) is having some pain if i breathe in to deep.
Oh and gas! 
No AF cycle day 26. Last cycle was only 25 days and my normal cycles are 28 AF expected sunday. Im just praying that since she didnt arrive early this time with all the treatments I'm safe.
Im not getting irritated in which I normally do, but there's so much good news idk why i would be lol.
I really hope 3 follicles and 8 million sperm were enough. Doubtful that I could have multiples if my tests arent darker. 

@becca I know the struggle with ovulation sticks but with those I believe they say midday testing is better. Good luck!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Bre1990 Good luck for testing :)


----------



## Hevalouaddict

Congrats @doggylover 

afm. My app is going crazy. My light tests showed as positive and today I got this
and it says negative. Darkest test so far. I’ll test later to see if it turns positive


----------



## doggylover

Hevalouaddict said:


> Congrats @doggylover
> 
> afm. My app is going crazy. My light tests showed as positive and today I got this
> View attachment 1086067
> and it says negative. Darkest test so far. I’ll test later to see if it turns positive

Thanks :)

Your app has lost the run of itself (as we say in my part of the world) and is just making stuff up now!!!


----------



## kksy9b

Good morning! I will go back and catch up with everyone over lunchtime!

Temp is looking good this morning! BFN but I'm okay with that. If I am pregnant then I don't know _when_ implantation happened exactly and I know it may take 2-3 days to have enough hcg built up to detect. I'll test again tonight and then tomorrow morning. Based on my last cycle, AF would be due on Sunday so just praying she stays away! Not really having any symptoms other than the last 2 days having times of being super tired- like i had bricks on my eyelids (even took an hour long nap mid morning yesterday while the boys played some mario cart). But in both of my other pregnancies other than being more emotional I didn't have any pregnancy symptoms until 5.5-6 weeks so lack of symptoms isn't too concerning. Who knows! I'm excited but also trying to stay reserved about it in case AF shows up


----------



## tdog

kksy9b said:


> Good morning! I will go back and catch up with everyone over lunchtime!
> 
> Temp is looking good this morning! BFN but I'm okay with that. If I am pregnant then I don't know _when_ implantation happened exactly and I know it may take 2-3 days to have enough hcg built up to detect. I'll test again tonight and then tomorrow morning. Based on my last cycle, AF would be due on Sunday so just praying she stays away! Not really having any symptoms other than the last 2 days having times of being super tired- like i had bricks on my eyelids (even took an hour long nap mid morning yesterday while the boys played some mario cart). But in both of my other pregnancies other than being more emotional I didn't have any pregnancy symptoms until 5.5-6 weeks so lack of symptoms isn't too concerning. Who knows! I'm excited but also trying to stay reserved about it in case AF shows up
> 
> View attachment 1086072

Eeeek you temp is looking fab :) how exciting for you xx


----------



## Alligator

Such a lucky thread it seems, so pleased for all the BFP.

@Deethehippy good luck - go catch that eggy!


----------



## kksy9b

@JJB2 congrats on moving over, how exciting!! And even bd'ing only once can land you preggers! I put your test date down for the 21st but am happy to move it if you'd like!

@mommy2twokj looks like fertile CM to me! After you ovulate it will typically go to more of a creamy, non stretchy, type of mucus. More like lotion. As long as you have that stretchy mucus (egg white cervical mucus or EWCM), keep baby dancing! Good luck!!

@Jessylou4 oh, I am so so sorry :hugs::hugs: totally understand needing to unplug for awhile

@Stargirl1993 looks promising!! I've wondered if you could have missed the leak surge overnight or something. That's why I like the opk + temping combo!


----------



## MrsKatie

@Jessylou4 oh honey I am so, so sorry. Please take care and I hope next month brings your sticky baby.

@doggylover, how are you feeling? any symptoms? are you testing like crazy??

@Deethehippy yay that's way positive!

@Nixnax how are you feeling today?

@alanadawn03 congratulations!

@mommy2twokj I am terrible at identifying fertile CM cause so many different kinds I get are stretchy BUT I would err on the side of caution and call that fertile. is it super slick?

@JJB2 good luck!

@Suggerhoney how are you sweetie?

@kksy9b eep good luck!

@FTale thanks for your wise words sweetie and good luck to you. Are you TTC your first?

@tdog, hi!

@Stargirl1993 looks good, fx!

@Alligator, how are you, did you have a good talk with the hubby?

--------

I am 4 weeks tomorrow, so so early. Dying to test again and glad DH has hidden them. I talked to the nurse today and she said no need for HCG tests unless I have scary signs (bleeding, intense cramping). Otherwise, she says we just "assume all is well". So I'll try to follow her lead.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy 4 weeks for tomorrow :)


----------



## tbfromlv

Well my opks never got blazing positive but my temp went up today. Kind of upset because we didn’t BD last night, but we did the night before. I didn’t even have ewcm like usual. I just don’t know. I guess time will tell. I’m worried that we didn’t bd yesterday. :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed you have covered it :dust:


----------



## kksy9b

Sorry for the multiple posts! We are outside playing in the splash pad....well, the boys are playing while I sit in the shade watching watching cute guys run by shirtless and catch up on bnb LOL. So just replying one page at a time!

@FTale I hope you get your forever baby soon. I can't imagine such a long journey and pray it comes to an end soon for you ❤️

@Deethehippy wahoo for a positive opk!! Go catch that (good) egg!!! And I find it all so interesting too!! With each time trying I've added more knowledge and understanding. If I ever have a daughter I will definitely be teaching her all about it so she can understand and have control over her own body and cycle!

@doggylover my oldest is 6 now so I'm not sure if he will ask questions or not. There are a couple great books that explain the process without the actual sex part (not ready for that yet lol). I think I'll just figure it out if the questions come up!

@Becca_89 ugh, sorry about getting all your OPKs wet!! That really sucks! I would say your picture is definitely negative. I'm sure there are some cheapie opks that do, but my understanding is that the cheapies don't show any type of progression. So if it's not a positive, then it's negative. The exception to that being the "almost positive" where it is only JUST under as dark as control. Keep testing and hopefully it turns positive soon for you!

@Bre1990 all sound like positive signs, especially being later than last cycle!!

@Hevalouaddict that's do frustrating with your app! I've heard a lot of hit and miss stories with those readers!

@tdog thank you!! I am praying you are right and the temps just keep going up and that positive comes in the next day or two!


----------



## Bevziibubble

kksy9b said:


> Sorry for the multiple posts! We are outside playing in the splash pad....well, the boys are playing while I sit in the shade watching watching cute guys run by shirtless and catch up on bnb LOL. So just replying one page at a time!
> 
> I'm on the way home from holiday, so I'm doing the same :haha:


----------



## kksy9b

@MrsKatie I feel like you have the willpower of a saint!! I think I would be telling my hubby to give up the goods LOL. Happy 4 weeks (tomorrow)!!

@tbfromlv I've read a lot that the 1-3 days before ovulation are the best times to have sex and you did that! Assuming you ovulated yesterday (with the temp rise today), you are in with a great chance this month!!

@Bevziibubble thank you for all of your support and encouragement! It doesn't go unnoticed or unappreciated!!


----------



## doggylover

@Alligator how did it go with dh last night? 

@kksy9b your chart is looking very promising!


----------



## Bevziibubble

kksy9b said:


> @MrsKatie I feel like you have the willpower of a saint!! I think I would be telling my hubby to give up the goods LOL. Happy 4 weeks (tomorrow)!!
> 
> @tbfromlv I've read a lot that the 1-3 days before ovulation are the best times to have sex and you did that! Assuming you ovulated yesterday (with the temp rise today), you are in with a great chance this month!!
> 
> @Bevziibubble thank you for all of your support and encouragement! It doesn't go unnoticed or unappreciated!!

Aww, you're very welcome :) I love cheering you all on :)


----------



## Deethehippy

tbfromlv said:


> Well my opks never got blazing positive but my temp went up today. Kind of upset because we didn’t BD last night, but we did the night before. I didn’t even have ewcm like usual. I just don’t know. I guess time will tell. I’m worried that we didn’t bd yesterday. :(

Try not to worry, timings can never be exact because it’s impossible to say exactly what’s going on in there but those swimmers are quite resilient!! Hopefully they were lined up waiting and pounced on the egg.


----------



## Stargirl1993

tbfromlv said:


> Well my opks never got blazing positive but my temp went up today. Kind of upset because we didn’t BD last night, but we did the night before. I didn’t even have ewcm like usual. I just don’t know. I guess time will tell. I’m worried that we didn’t bd yesterday. :(

my cycle has been strange this month temps super steady and no positive opk and possibly early ovulation definitely not got my hopes up for this cycle but it’s okay if I don’t get pregnant this month I have a tattoo booked in on the 7th for my angel baby x 

its good you bd day before though better abit to early then late xx wishing you lots of luck :dust:


----------



## Becca_89

doggylover said:


> Femometer? I used it a few times and found it really hit and miss depending on how the photo was framed! I could take 5 pics of the same test and get 5 different (not even close!) readings! I’ll attach a picture of my two most recent positive OPKS. It’s such a guessing game in the lead up, but when you get them, you know. But if you had Ov pain and a high test one day it is just possible you missed the peak.
> 
> View attachment 1086056

thank you- thats very helpful! That is the app, I have realised the same thing, it is really hit and miss. 
I am hoping I missed the surge anyway!!


----------



## Alligator

Thanks ladies - DH has agreed to couples counselling so I am setting that up today. I have some benefits/coverage through my work so going there first since it's free! But it'll take a bit of time. I think it's slow progress but progress at least.


----------



## doggylover

Alligator said:


> Thanks ladies - DH has agreed to couples counselling so I am setting that up today. I have some benefits/coverage through my work so going there first since it's free! But it'll take a bit of time. I think it's slow progress but progress at least.

That's really great news to hear :hugs: and you’re right, progress is progress, no matter how slow it can feel. I really hope that the card you’ll get through your benefits will be useful to you both.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Hey again. Little update for me, in CD 13 today and got my US on my ovaries to check follicles from the letrozole 7.5mg I took and I have two huge follicles on my left ovary and some smal ones on my right. waiting at the clinic now to see my fertility doctor and get my trigger shot and then BD and cross my fingers!


----------



## doggylover

PinkCupcakes said:


> Hey again. Little update for me, in CD 13 today and got my US on my ovaries to check follicles from the letrozole 7.5mg I took and I have two huge follicles on my left ovary and some smal ones on my right. waiting at the clinic now to see my fertility doctor and get my trigger shot and then BD and cross my fingers!
> 
> View attachment 1086087

So nice to hear from you, lovely. Fingers crossed one of these follicles is you baby to be!


----------



## Alligator

Oooh good luck @PinkCupcakes


----------



## Deethehippy

PinkCupcakes said:


> Hey again. Little update for me, in CD 13 today and got my US on my ovaries to check follicles from the letrozole 7.5mg I took and I have two huge follicles on my left ovary and some smal ones on my right. waiting at the clinic now to see my fertility doctor and get my trigger shot and then BD and cross my fingers!
> 
> View attachment 1086087

:hi: Nice to hear from you. Wishing you so much luck with it all, great that there is all those follicles!


----------



## MrsKatie

@PinkCupcakes good luck! So cool to see that scan picture!

@Alligator that's great, I hope you find someone you love.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@PinkCupcakes Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Alligator - I'm glad DH has agreed to the counsellor sessions and I really hope he can benefit from it. One step at a time :hugs::friends:


----------



## MrsKatie

Well I had some brown blood when I wiped so panicked and asked dh for the HPTs... here they are at 13ish dpo.


----------



## Deethehippy

MrsKatie said:


> Well I had some brown blood when I wiped so panicked and asked dh for the HPTs... here they are at 13ish dpo.
> 
> View attachment 1086092

Looking darker. Try not to worry because brown is old blood. :hugs:


----------



## MrsKatie

Thanks honey. Tests dried way dark so I feel reassured for now. <3


----------



## LuvallmyH

Haven’t been on here this month. My heart was broken with the last cp. Brought back all the pain of losing my little boy. 

Congrats to all the bfps! so happy for you all!!!

Sorry for those who saw af this cycle. 

Fx for everyone in the tww or waiting to O. 

Afm: I started taking inositol when my bfp went away. Af was 4 days late and ugly. I started to feel my ovaries on cd 7. Super weird because I never ovulate early. Cd 8 I had o pain & ewcm. Today, cd 9 I have a lot of o pain & tons of ewcm. I took an opk & got this!

I know it’s not positive yet, but it’s pretty darn close! I think it’s unlikely to expect to be pregnant 4 cycles in a row.... but gonna try anyway. I am trying to decide if I’m excited about ovulating so early. It’s weird anyway for me. I am temping so I will confirm that way. Got our bases covered with bd the past 3 days!


----------



## tdog

LuvallmyH said:


> Haven’t been on here this month. My heart was broken with the last cp. Brought back all the pain of losing my little boy.
> 
> Congrats to all the bfps! so happy for you all!!!
> 
> Sorry for those who saw af this cycle.
> 
> Fx for everyone in the tww or waiting to O.
> 
> Afm: I started taking inositol when my bfp went away. Af was 4 days late and ugly. I started to feel my ovaries on cd 7. Super weird because I never ovulate early. Cd 8 I had o pain & ewcm. Today, cd 9 I have a lot of o pain & tons of ewcm. I took an opk & got this!
> View attachment 1086095
> 
> I know it’s not positive yet, but it’s pretty darn close! I think it’s unlikely to expect to be pregnant 4 cycles in a row.... but gonna try anyway. I am trying to decide if I’m excited about ovulating so early. It’s weird anyway for me. I am temping so I will confirm that way. Got our bases covered with bd the past 3 days!

:hi: lovely been thinking of you so sorry about the loses :( fingers crossed for you lovely xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

kksy9b said:


> @Bre1990 That's amazing, congratulations!! SO nice when you have options so that you can pick what is the best fit for you and your family. And I still feel like I see something on your test. I just don't know much about triggers though so hard to say which way it goes!
> 
> @mommy2twokj welcome back! I've got you all updated on the front page for your test date! What are you needing advice on? And post away! i don't think there is much that is TMI for this group :) If you're not comfortable posting a picture, feel free to message me!
> 
> @Nixnax thank goodness you are getting some relief from the shingles!!
> 
> @Deethehippy wahoo! Sounds like you all have great timing for the month and sending so much baby dust and prayers that this is your month! I love the grasshoppers! I hope it is a good and positive sign. OPKs are looking good!
> 
> @salamander91 ugh!! That is so frustrating!! I'm sorry. If you don't think you ovulated, that would definitely explain the lighter period. My cycles after I weaned my oldest were anovulatory and were just a couple of days of light spotting and then it would be done.
> 
> @Jft1 Just a couple more weeks to your scan! praying you hear that beautiful strong heartbeat! Oh my, thank you so much for sharing your chart! It really brought me a lot of comfort and had a big sigh when I saw it! Thank you!
> 
> @monroea praying that you see something in the next few days on your tests. I didn't have a faint line on my boys until 12 and 13 dpo :hugs:
> 
> @KitteyKat2010 FX it's a good sign!!
> 
> @Kimmi82 KMFX for you for next week!! It takes willpower to not run out and grab more tests!
> 
> @Stargirl1993 ugh, how frustrating!! I hope you get some clear answers in the next day or two. I will say that last month I had a light negative test in the AM, and a positive by the afternoon so it is possible to go from a light line to a positive in a day
> 
> @tbfromlv oh no!! How frustrating!! I hope they show up soon for you!
> 
> @Alligator :hugs: i hope the time with your DH went well and you guys are able to have some good conversations tonight
> 
> @MrsKatie great lines!! Like others have said, I wouldn't compare the darkness/lightness of lines that you've used so close together. Too much can affect it. If you have any more left, you can always test in a couple of days to see progression! So excited for you!! Haha..I just got to your post that you told your hubby to hide all the tests! Love it!
> 
> @doggylover AAHHHHH!!! Congratulations!!! That is such a beautiful positive!!! I'm sure you're in shock but pinch yourself because it's real! Did you tell your hubby yet or are you going to surprise him?
> 
> @Suggerhoney Praying you see a beautiful jump tomorrow in your temps!! I feel so good for you for this month and pray you get your rainbow this month :hugs:
> 
> @alanadawn03 It looks positive to me! Is your spotting bright red or more of brown spotting? Some spotting is normal but if it's bright red and doesn't subside or gets any heavier, I would get ahold of your doctor. If it's more of brown spotting, then it's likely old blood and nothing to be concerned about.
> 
> -------------------
> 
> All caught up! Ladies this thread is moving and the BFPs are starting to roll in!! Officially 10% of our group has gotten positives and so many more still to test!!
> 
> -------------
> AFM, AF hasn't shown up yet and I'm starting to think this could be an implantation dip from today. No cramping or other typical AF signs so far yet today. I usually will start at least spotting at night the day of a temp fall so still holding my breath a bit and just praying that nothing starts up tonight/in full force tomorrow morning.
> 
> I have thought it and said basically all month (aside from this morning) that this month feels so right for me. Before we started trying with each of our boys I knew what month I would get pregnant (3rd month and 1st month). I was disappointed last month when we didn't catch but it also didn't feel right from the time we decided to start trying early- it was always this cycle that "felt right." Praying my sixth sense about it is correct.
> 
> I'm trying to just sit and appreciate the fact that this is our last baby. So whether I'm pregnant this month or not, I want to enjoy these last few days of not knowing. Because if I am, then it will be the last time I find out I'm pregnant and I don't want to look back at these days and remember being stressed, impatient or anxious. Just excited and full of anticipation, positivity and joy.
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful evening and will talk more with you tomorrow!

Bless you hon. My temp did go up but only very slightly. Was hoping for a bigger rise. Starting to feel out again already. Thanks for being si kind. Im keeping it all crossed that we all get our BFP’S this month[-o&lt;



Jessylou4 said:


> That’s me out again
> 3rd chemical in a row and 4th one since starting this TTC journey in October.
> I knew yesterday it was going to be over as all of my very strong pregnancy symptoms suddenly stopped.
> Good luck to all of you wonderful ladies. I’m going to withdraw from here for a few days to try and come to terms with all of this but I’ll be thinking of all xx

I am so sorry hon. Ive also had 3 chemical pregnancies since April and there is just no words. Its horrible and something I wudnt wish on my worst enemy. Sending you huge hugs


MrsKatie said:


> @Jessylou4 oh honey I am so, so sorry. Please take care and I hope next month brings your sticky baby.
> 
> @doggylover, how are you feeling? any symptoms? are you testing like crazy??
> 
> @Deethehippy yay that's way positive!
> 
> @Nixnax how are you feeling today?
> 
> @alanadawn03 congratulations!
> 
> @mommy2twokj I am terrible at identifying fertile CM cause so many different kinds I get are stretchy BUT I would err on the side of caution and call that fertile. is it super slick?
> 
> @JJB2 good luck!
> 
> @Suggerhoney how are you sweetie?
> 
> @kksy9b eep good luck!
> 
> @FTale thanks for your wise words sweetie and good luck to you. Are you TTC your first?
> 
> @tdog, hi!
> 
> @Stargirl1993 looks good, fx!
> 
> @Alligator, how are you, did you have a good talk with the hubby?
> 
> --------
> 
> I am 4 weeks tomorrow, so so early. Dying to test again and glad DH has hidden them. I talked to the nurse today and she said no need for HCG tests unless I have scary signs (bleeding, intense cramping). Otherwise, she says we just "assume all is well". So I'll try to follow her lead.

Thanks for asking. Im ok. I think im 1dpo. My temp went up but only very slightly. I was hoping for a bigger rise so im thinking I may be out again already.
We managed to bed cd 9 10 11 12 13. Im on cd 14 now and my opk is back to negative.
Im due to have the bloodtests done next cycle but im hoping i will be pregnant with a healthy beany so I wont need them.
Disappointed my temp only went up a tiny bit.
It seems all the pregnant ladies had huge


LuvallmyH said:


> Haven’t been on here this month. My heart was broken with the last cp. Brought back all the pain of losing my little boy.
> 
> Congrats to all the bfps! so happy for you all!!!
> 
> Sorry for those who saw af this cycle.
> 
> Fx for everyone in the tww or waiting to O.
> 
> Afm: I started taking inositol when my bfp went away. Af was 4 days late and ugly. I started to feel my ovaries on cd 7. Super weird because I never ovulate early. Cd 8 I had o pain & ewcm. Today, cd 9 I have a lot of o pain & tons of ewcm. I took an opk & got this!
> View attachment 1086095
> 
> I know it’s not positive yet, but it’s pretty darn close! I think it’s unlikely to expect to be pregnant 4 cycles in a row.... but gonna try anyway. I am trying to decide if I’m excited about ovulating so early. It’s weird anyway for me. I am temping so I will confirm that way. Got our bases covered with bd the past 3 days!

Im so sorry u had a chemical hon it really is horrible.
I'd say it looks like ure gonna O very early but I hope it holds off for you.
I pray we both have no more losses it really is heart wrenching.
[-o&lt;


AFM
I think O was on CD 13. My temp went up but its only a tiny bit and thats worrying me.
OPKs are now completely negative and cervix is back to low firm clossed.
Think im 1dpo.
Really disappointed my temp didn't shoot up.
Feel like I'm gonna be out again:-(

Terified of having even more losses.


----------



## aymz1983

Hey lovelies.

Congrats on the new bfp's, hugs to those where af came, excited finger crossing for those still waiting and general loveliness to everyone else who needs some :) 

I'm feeling pretty fed up right now. I don't feel anything at all, still have sore bbs but although more sore than usual for af time they are not at a level I remember from prev pregnancies. Although I can't remember when that started anyway
I've been feeling slightly irritable and hormonal today, so af must be on way...kids arguing, OH trying to tell me about his toe at the same time (?!), I watched a film and bawled at the end but 60 seconds later was laughing hysterically. 

I am tired but can't sleep, so thought I'd rant away to you guys, didn't sleep great yesterday either. Feel more crampy today but they don't feel like af cramps but they also do...does that make sense?! Probably not haha. 

I'm also feeling itchy and it doesn't seem to want to stop today. It wasn't so bad yesterday but today seems to be taking the Mick. I just want to sleep

Af due any time between tomorrow and Monday depending on when I o'd, my calculations or Flo app. OH and I are off out to a castle tomorrow, so hoping that will wake me up a bit when I get there lol. I do love a good castle/stately home to have a walk around!


----------



## Bre1990

Well AF is knocking at the door. Spotting today :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

LuvallmyH said:


> Haven’t been on here this month. My heart was broken with the last cp. Brought back all the pain of losing my little boy.
> 
> Congrats to all the bfps! so happy for you all!!!
> 
> Sorry for those who saw af this cycle.
> 
> Fx for everyone in the tww or waiting to O.
> 
> Afm: I started taking inositol when my bfp went away. Af was 4 days late and ugly. I started to feel my ovaries on cd 7. Super weird because I never ovulate early. Cd 8 I had o pain & ewcm. Today, cd 9 I have a lot of o pain & tons of ewcm. I took an opk & got this!
> View attachment 1086095
> 
> I know it’s not positive yet, but it’s pretty darn close! I think it’s unlikely to expect to be pregnant 4 cycles in a row.... but gonna try anyway. I am trying to decide if I’m excited about ovulating so early. It’s weird anyway for me. I am temping so I will confirm that way. Got our bases covered with bd the past 3 days!

:hugs::hugs:

Got everything crossed for you <3


----------



## tdog

Bre1990 said:


> Well AF is knocking at the door. Spotting today :(

:hugs: so sorry xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Bre1990 said:


> Well AF is knocking at the door. Spotting today :(

I'm so sorry :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

Alligator said:


> Thanks ladies - DH has agreed to couples counselling so I am setting that up today. I have some benefits/coverage through my work so going there first since it's free! But it'll take a bit of time. I think it's slow progress but progress at least.

That's great news :) I hope everything goes well :hugs:


----------



## Stargirl1993

I’ve got solid lines now ? But when I take the cm away the lines go dotted? I got woken up 2 hours earlier then normal by my daughter :sad1: but my temp is low. I feel like giving up tbh all this is so stressful :cry:

Ff is saying I’m 2dpo but aren’t I 3 dpo? Tbh I don’t think I’ve ever even ovulated:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## KatVM

Deethehippy said:


> Alligator - I'm glad DH has agreed to the counsellor sessions and I really hope he can benefit from it. One step at a time :hugs::friends:


Yay! Getting them to agree is the hard but you are on track for where you need to be ❤️


----------



## Nixnax

Good morning ladies. 10DPO and I tested. I think i may have vfl. I can see better it in person. The camera has eaten it. Im not getting excited at all as it could be my eyes playing tricks on me. What do you think?


----------



## doggylover

LuvallmyH said:


> Haven’t been on here this month. My heart was broken with the last cp. Brought back all the pain of losing my little boy.
> 
> Congrats to all the bfps! so happy for you all!!!
> 
> Sorry for those who saw af this cycle.
> 
> Fx for everyone in the tww or waiting to O.
> 
> Afm: I started taking inositol when my bfp went away. Af was 4 days late and ugly. I started to feel my ovaries on cd 7. Super weird because I never ovulate early. Cd 8 I had o pain & ewcm. Today, cd 9 I have a lot of o pain & tons of ewcm. I took an opk & got this!
> View attachment 1086095
> 
> I know it’s not positive yet, but it’s pretty darn close! I think it’s unlikely to expect to be pregnant 4 cycles in a row.... but gonna try anyway. I am trying to decide if I’m excited about ovulating so early. It’s weird anyway for me. I am temping so I will confirm that way. Got our bases covered with bd the past 3 days!

:hugs: I’m sorry af was so gnarly. There is no reason why you couldn’t get pregnant 4 cycles in a row, so let’s hope you do!! 



aymz1983 said:


> Hey lovelies.
> 
> Congrats on the new bfp's, hugs to those where af came, excited finger crossing for those still waiting and general loveliness to everyone else who needs some :)
> 
> I'm feeling pretty fed up right now. I don't feel anything at all, still have sore bbs but although more sore than usual for af time they are not at a level I remember from prev pregnancies. Although I can't remember when that started anyway
> I've been feeling slightly irritable and hormonal today, so af must be on way...kids arguing, OH trying to tell me about his toe at the same time (?!), I watched a film and bawled at the end but 60 seconds later was laughing hysterically.
> 
> I am tired but can't sleep, so thought I'd rant away to you guys, didn't sleep great yesterday either. Feel more crampy today but they don't feel like af cramps but they also do...does that make sense?! Probably not haha.
> 
> I'm also feeling itchy and it doesn't seem to want to stop today. It wasn't so bad yesterday but today seems to be taking the Mick. I just want to sleep
> 
> Af due any time between tomorrow and Monday depending on when I o'd, my calculations or Flo app. OH and I are off out to a castle tomorrow, so hoping that will wake me up a bit when I get there lol. I do love a good castle/stately home to have a walk around!

Fingers crossed that af stays away. Enjoy your day out! 



Bre1990 said:


> Well AF is knocking at the door. Spotting today :(

:hugs:



Nixnax said:


> Good morning ladies. 10DPO and I tested. I think i may have vfl. I can see better it in person. The camera has eaten it. Im not getting excited at all as it could be my eyes playing tricks on me. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 1086104
> View attachment 1086105

I can’t see it, but they don’t photograph well at all I think, so if you see it that’s a better indicator!


----------



## Nixnax

doggylover said:


> :hugs: I’m sorry af was so gnarly. There is no reason why you couldn’t get pregnant 4 cycles in a row, so let’s hope you do!!
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed that af stays away. Enjoy your day out!
> 
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t see it, but they don’t photograph well at all I think, so if you see it that’s a better indicator!

I cant see it in the pics either. This phone is supposed to have a good camera :rofl:. Going to test again tonight. I think i went cross eyed for too long


----------



## Deethehippy

Me and OH didn’t get to BD last night. I had really bad tummy pains (IBS flare up) and didn’t feel well enough. Praying the flare up was caused by a change in hormones due to ovulation. Did have a temp rise this morning but not as high as I would have hoped to prove ovulation happened. I hope BD a few days before if I ovulate today will be enough. Feeling a bit out already now.

NixNax - I can see something faint. Good luck with your next tests!

Stargirl - sorry you are finding it all so stressful with charting. I hope you have ovulated. Perhaps try to BD every other day or so just to cover yourself.

Bre - I’m so sorry AF came :hugs:

Sugger - my temps the same as yours, it’s gone up but not like I hoped. Sounds like you have had lots of cover anyway and hopefully you have ovulated at a good time. Wishing so hard for you hun.

Luv - that’s almost positive! Your body is ready to get going again which is great news.

Have a good day everyone :thumbup:


----------



## doggylover

@Deethehippy i hope you’re feeling better today. Sorry you missed the chance to bd last night x


----------



## Deethehippy

doggylover said:


> @Deethehippy i hope you’re feeling better today. Sorry you missed the chance to bd last night x

Thank you..these flare ups can take a few days to settle but definitely feel better than last night. Soooo hope I ovulated already or I just feel out. Only time will tell now.

How are you feeling today? Any more tests?


----------



## tdog

@Nixnax I'm seeing something on that test :) xx

@Deethehippy so sorry about the flare up swimmer can last upto 5 days so hopefully there was some there if you ovulate, glad your feeling abit better xx


----------



## Nixnax

Thank you ladies, its soooo faint that I'm classing it as BFN unless proven otherwise. Its too much of a squinted. Will test again later and let you know. I have zero going on this cycle. Not even my usual achy boobs.


----------



## doggylover

Deethehippy said:


> Thank you..these flare ups can take a few days to settle but definitely feel better than last night. Soooo hope I ovulated already or I just feel out. Only time will tell now.
> 
> How are you feeling today? Any more tests?

Yes I tested this morning again :oops: but as I told my husband when he asked how many I’d done, I have to use them up as this will be our last (all being well). Today’s test is a little darker which is great. I’m only 12dpo today so it’s still ridiculously early to even know! 

glad you’re feeling better :hugs: what a rubbish time for a flare up to happen when you want to be Dtd. Fingers crossed your previous ‘sessions’ will have you covered.


----------



## Nixnax

@doggylover that's a beautiful line


----------



## tdog

@doggylover love the lines :wohoo: xx


----------



## doggylover

Thanks ladies. I’m feeling very nervous. I know that’s normal at this stage, but I feel more nervous than the last two pregnancies. Almost as if I’m expecting it all to go wrong :( I think when you have more babies, and you know more people who have had babies, you know all the terrible things that can go wrong and it plays on your mind more, if that makes sense?


----------



## Stargirl1993

I ended up going back to sleep for a few hours and I took my temp again just now and it was 37.18? I’m guessing it don’t count though x


----------



## Nixnax

doggylover said:


> Thanks ladies. I’m feeling very nervous. I know that’s normal at this stage, but I feel more nervous than the last two pregnancies. Almost as if I’m expecting it all to go wrong :( I think when you have more babies, and you know more people who have had babies, you know all the terrible things that can go wrong and it plays on your mind more, if that makes sense?

I completely get that. I think i will be on the edge until I hold the baby in my arms. A poor friend of mine lost her baby the day after the 20 week scan to confirm the sex. It made me realise that there is always a risk, even if it is rare at that stage. Hope yours is a determined sticky little bean


----------



## Stargirl1993

Nixnax said:


> Good morning ladies. 10DPO and I tested. I think i may have vfl. I can see better it in person. The camera has eaten it. Im not getting excited at all as it could be my eyes playing tricks on me. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 1086104
> View attachment 1086105

Good luck!! x


----------



## doggylover

Stargirl1993 said:


> I ended up going back to sleep for a few hours and I took my temp again just now and it was 37.18? I’m guessing it don’t count though x

I think it needs to be a minimum of 4 hours sleep, if that helps? That’s why I don’t temp. I never get that much unbroken sleep! 



Nixnax said:


> I completely get that. I think i will be on the edge until I hold the baby in my arms. A poor friend of mine lost her baby the day after the 20 week scan to confirm the sex. It made me realise that there is always a risk, even if it is rare at that stage. Hope yours is a determined sticky little bean

Oh I’m so sorry for your friend. A friend of mine lost her baby during birth. Just awful things happen. That’s one of the reasons dh was a bit hesitant to try again. He said we’ve been so lucky up to now, do we want to push that luck? 
Your chart is looking great, btw!! Lovely dip at 8dpo and a nice rise again!


----------



## Nixnax

doggylover said:


> I think it needs to be a minimum of 4 hours sleep, if that helps? That’s why I don’t temp. I never get that much unbroken sleep!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I’m so sorry for your friend. A friend of mine lost her baby during birth. Just awful things happen. That’s one of the reasons dh was a bit hesitant to try again. He said we’ve been so lucky up to now, do we want to push that luck?
> Your chart is looking great, btw!! Lovely dip at 8dpo and a nice rise again!

Oh wow, your poor friend. Pregnancy is so exciting but scary at the same time. 

I thought i was out when my temp started dropping. I was looking back at charts from a couple of years ago when I used to temp, and my high temps were around 36.7 - 36.8 so they are pretty high today. The very high temps are shingles and weather related so I'm not counting those.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Got everything crossed for you :)


----------



## tdog

doggylover said:


> Thanks ladies. I’m feeling very nervous. I know that’s normal at this stage, but I feel more nervous than the last two pregnancies. Almost as if I’m expecting it all to go wrong :( I think when you have more babies, and you know more people who have had babies, you know all the terrible things that can go wrong and it plays on your mind more, if that makes sense?

I've been on edge since day one so I completely understand I've had a scan and seen baby but I'm a nervous wreck I have another scan Monday but I'm still so nervous that something is wrong :( this is my 7th pregnancy lost 1st at 9 wks, with each one I've been so nervous to the point my last one I had a deal with a scan place to go every month (I get extra scans anyway due to being high risk) xx


----------



## doggylover

tdog said:


> I've been on edge since day one so I completely understand I've had a scan and seen baby but I'm a nervous wreck I have another scan Monday but I'm still so nervous that something is wrong :( this is my 7th pregnancy lost 1st at 9 wks, with each one I've been so nervous to the point my last one I had a deal with a scan place to go every month (I get extra scans anyway due to being high risk) xx

While obviously I wish you didn’t feel so nervous, it’s always good to know I’m not the only one. I lost my first as well, at 6 weeks, and with my second pregnancy I was very nervous. I didn’t find out until 8 weeks with my son so I managed to skip it all and honestly, it was the best thing ever.


----------



## Stargirl1993

I had a look and it says 3 hours of sleep x if I’m honest I’m thinking of stopping bbt altogether seems more stress then it’s worth my 5 year old suffers with really bad eczema so often wakes up at night x I’m thinking of getting the extra sensitive ovulation tests for next cycle and testing multiple times a day instead of temping x


----------



## Deethehippy

My OPK isn’t as dark as yesterday’s so I am going with ovulation yesterday at CD16 and calling today 1DPO. Glad to be in the TWW :) Hoping we did enough.
Worked out that I will be on our little holiday break from 7DPO until 10DPO so won’t be able to do my obsessive testing (I’m not taking HPT’s on holiday). Will just have to test when we get back. Only downside is that if I get a BFN at 10DPO it’s likely to be real. The early BFN’s are better because you can still have some hope but it is what it is. Hopefully being relaxed over implantation time could be a good thing anyway.


----------



## Nixnax

Stargirl1993 said:


> I had a look and it says 3 hours of sleep x if I’m honest I’m thinking of stopping bbt altogether seems more stress then it’s worth my 5 year old suffers with really bad eczema so often wakes up at night x I’m thinking of getting the extra sensitive ovulation tests for next cycle and testing multiple times a day instead of temping x

I wouldnt temp if you dont sleep well, it will just drive you nuts and add unnecessary stress


----------



## doggylover

Stargirl1993 said:


> I had a look and it says 3 hours of sleep x if I’m honest I’m thinking of stopping bbt altogether seems more stress then it’s worth my 5 year old suffers with really bad eczema so often wakes up at night x I’m thinking of getting the extra sensitive ovulation tests for next cycle and testing multiple times a day instead of temping x

I never temped after baby 1 because the kids don’t sleep well. I jus use opk and it works well for me. Definitely try a cycle without temping and see how you get on. 



Deethehippy said:


> My OPK isn’t as dark as yesterday’s so I am going with ovulation yesterday at CD16 and calling today 1DPO. Glad to be in the TWW :) Hoping we did enough.
> Worked out that I will be on our little holiday break from 7DPO until 10DPO so won’t be able to do my obsessive testing (I’m not taking HPT’s on holiday). Will just have to test when we get back. Only downside is that if I get a BFN at 10DPO it’s likely to be real. The early BFN’s are better because you can still have some hope but it is what it is. Hopefully being relaxed over implantation time could be a good thing anyway.
> 
> View attachment 1086114

I think being away in the tww is definitely helpful!!


----------



## Bre1990

Well, nothing this morning.
So I will take that as i am still in the running. I definitely feel like she is still coming. 
Acne breakout and just feels open down there. My right boob and nipple are still sensitive.


----------



## 3 girlies

Congrats on your bfp doggylover it's so clear already!!! 

Sorry I havent been on last month was a bit soul destroying to say the least. Been under alot of stress this month so havent even thought about ttc until the niggling ovulation pains today, not sure if we will try as things are a bit complicated right now. But I promise I will come back & check in on you all xx


----------



## Deethehippy

3 girlies said:


> Congrats on your bfp doggylover it's so clear already!!!
> 
> Sorry I havent been on last month was a bit soul destroying to say the least. Been under alot of stress this month so havent even thought about ttc until the niggling ovulation pains today, not sure if we will try as things are a bit complicated right now. But I promise I will come back & check in on you all xx

Hugs to you, hope you are ok. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LuvallmyH

Cd 10. Looks like I’m gonna be an Aug tester after all! Hoping to hold out until the 26th. 


I have never in my life ovulated this early! I did google a bunch, and o on cd 11 is ok. I wonder with that temp jump if it's today though. Fx although not feeling it this month.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies.
Had a rise today. I think im 2dpo.
No symptoms or anything yet but im not gonna symptom spot this cycle.
All 3 of my chemicals that ive had this year gave me symptoms and then I just ended up with my heart being broken because those pregnancies didn't stick.
So im not gonna take any notice of any symptoms unless I get to 13dpo and i still have them.
This is the longest I've ever had ttc. 6 months trying and nothing but heartache.
I really hope if we have caught this cycle it will stick.
Im so scared of having a 4th loss in a row.
Not sure when to test. AF shud be due around 28th or 29th August and I want to try and hold off as long as I can.
No dought by 6dpo ill be peeing on things tho lol.
As u all know this is our last month trying and if im out again we will be putting TTC on hold for a few months.
Its just so hard seeing so many BFNs and then getting lines that don't progress.

For some reason im already feeling out. I guess I've just gotten so used to the constant disappointment that alot of the hope I had is now gone.

I only have the very smallest little bit of hope left. Praying AF stays away and I get a balzing :bfp:


Keeping it crossed for you guys to:dust:


@Bre1990 im so sorry hon. Its horrible getting faint lines that dont develop and then AF shows. Sending u big hugs.


@LuvallmyH
Yes u can most certainly get pregnant 4 times in a row hon.
If i am pregnant this cycle it will also be my 4th pregnancy in a row. Sending u lots and lots of sticky baby dust:dust:


doggylover said:


> Yes I tested this morning again :oops: but as I told my husband when he asked how many I’d done, I have to use them up as this will be our last (all being well). Today’s test is a little darker which is great. I’m only 12dpo today so it’s still ridiculously early to even know!
> 
> glad you’re feeling better :hugs: what a rubbish time for a flare up to happen when you want to be Dtd. Fingers crossed your previous ‘sessions’ will have you covered.
> 
> View attachment 1086108

Thats a great line hon. 




tdog said:


> I've been on edge since day one so I completely understand I've had a scan and seen baby but I'm a nervous wreck I have another scan Monday but I'm still so nervous that something is wrong :( this is my 7th pregnancy lost 1st at 9 wks, with each one I've been so nervous to the point my last one I had a deal with a scan place to go every month (I get extra scans anyway due to being high risk) xx

Thats what im worried about. I've had 6 losses all together and my latest one was at almost 11 weeks after seeing it on a scan with a heartbeat at 6 weeks. 
Its so hard all the ttc and the 2ww but I also do not enjoy the first trimester. 
I want to be in it so bad right now but i know I'll be worrying untill I get well into 2nd trimester and even then I can't really relax untill I hit 24 weeks. 
Thats if I even can keep a pregnancy anymore. 
I seem to be able to fall pregnant but they don't stick. 
Im sure ure be fine hon but i can understand the worry. 



Stargirl1993 said:


> I had a look and it says 3 hours of sleep x if I’m honest I’m thinking of stopping bbt altogether seems more stress then it’s worth my 5 year old suffers with really bad eczema so often wakes up at night x I’m thinking of getting the extra sensitive ovulation tests for next cycle and testing multiple times a day instead of temping x

I find BBT can be so stressful to sometimes. 
Im on my 7th chart now. ](*,)

Here is my chart today. I think Ovulation was on CD13 which is so much better than CD8. I really hope that's a good sign and means I've released a really good strong egg.
I really hope this is our month[-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

LuvallmyH said:


> Cd 10. Looks like I’m gonna be an Aug tester after all! Hoping to hold out until the 26th.
> View attachment 1086121
> View attachment 1086122
> 
> 
> I have never in my life ovulated this early! I did google a bunch, and o on cd 11 is ok. I wonder with that temp jump if it's today though. Fx although not feeling it this month.

Thats a blazing positive opk hon.
Yeah i think O on day 11 is fine hon.
I just think if its day 8 or 9 or less than that's not good
Because ure releasing a pre mature egg. But i think day 11 shud be fine. Really keeping it all crossed for u hon. Ure just a few days behind me.


----------



## autumnal

Hey everyone I have read a lot of the posts just not posted myself. I'm 5dpo today I think . Going to test in a few days. If this isn't my month I am supposed to ovulate the day we go on a road trip next month and that would be super annoying lol.

Good luck to everyone who is waiting to test and congrats to those who got their bfp!
I'm really sorry for those of you who have had a loss already this month I will keep you in my prayers :hugs2: Chemical pregnancy is so unfair, to get the excitement of a new addition and have it all taken away so soon.


----------



## Stargirl1993

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies.
> Had a rise today. I think im 2dpo.
> No symptoms or anything yet but im not gonna symptom spot this cycle.
> All 3 of my chemicals that ive had this year gave me symptoms and then I just ended up with my heart being broken because those pregnancies didn't stick.
> So im not gonna take any notice of any symptoms unless I get to 13dpo and i still have them.
> This is the longest I've ever had ttc. 6 months trying and nothing but heartache.
> I really hope if we have caught this cycle it will stick.
> Im so scared of having a 4th loss in a row.
> Not sure when to test. AF shud be due around 28th or 29th August and I want to try and hold off as long as I can.
> No dought by 6dpo ill be peeing on things tho lol.
> As u all know this is our last month trying and if im out again we will be putting TTC on hold for a few months.
> Its just so hard seeing so many BFNs and then getting lines that don't progress.
> 
> For some reason im already feeling out. I guess I've just gotten so used to the constant disappointment that alot of the hope I had is now gone.
> 
> I only have the very smallest little bit of hope left. Praying AF stays away and I get a balzing :bfp:
> 
> 
> Keeping it crossed for you guys to:dust:
> 
> 
> @Bre1990 im so sorry hon. Its horrible getting faint lines that dont develop and then AF shows. Sending u big hugs.
> 
> 
> @LuvallmyH
> Yes u can most certainly get pregnant 4 times in a row hon.
> If i am pregnant this cycle it will also be my 4th pregnancy in a row. Sending u lots and lots of sticky baby dust:dust:
> 
> 
> Thats a great line hon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what im worried about. I've had 6 losses all together and my latest one was at almost 11 weeks after seeing it on a scan with a heartbeat at 6 weeks.
> Its so hard all the ttc and the 2ww but I also do not enjoy the first trimester.
> I want to be in it so bad right now but i know I'll be worrying untill I get well into 2nd trimester and even then I can't really relax untill I hit 24 weeks.
> Thats if I even can keep a pregnancy anymore.
> I seem to be able to fall pregnant but they don't stick.
> Im sure ure be fine hon but i can understand the worry.
> 
> 
> 
> I find BBT can be so stressful to sometimes.
> Im on my 7th chart now. ](*,)
> 
> Here is my chart today. I think Ovulation was on CD13 which is so much better than CD8. I really hope that's a good sign and means I've released a really good strong egg.
> I really hope this is our month[-o&lt;
> View attachment 1086125

Thankyou & good luck cd13 is really good! :dust:

Im still in disbelief that I could have ovulated cd15 but I guess time will tell my opks are still extremely light and I’ve had loads of white thick creamy cm sorry for The tmi info x we used conceive plus This cycle I don’t plan on temping next cycle and I’m getting different opks temping drives me crazy :x


----------



## LuvallmyH

Just wanted to share this pic. I’ve never seen an opk so positive lol


----------



## Stargirl1993

LuvallmyH said:


> Cd 10. Looks like I’m gonna be an Aug tester after all! Hoping to hold out until the 26th.
> View attachment 1086121
> View attachment 1086122
> 
> 
> I have never in my life ovulated this early! I did google a bunch, and o on cd 11 is ok. I wonder with that temp jump if it's today though. Fx although not feeling it this month.

Good luck!!


----------



## Stargirl1993

LuvallmyH said:


> Just wanted to share this pic. I’ve never seen an opk so positive lol
> View attachment 1086127

that’s really good! Wish mine would go that positive x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Oh wow, that's very positive!


----------



## doggylover

Bre1990 said:


> Well, nothing this morning.
> So I will take that as i am still in the running. I definitely feel like she is still coming.
> Acne breakout and just feels open down there. My right boob and nipple are still sensitive.

Last week I felt like my insides were super heavy and about to just drop out my vagina! So could be a good sign! 



3 girlies said:


> Congrats on your bfp doggylover it's so clear already!!!
> 
> Sorry I havent been on last month was a bit soul destroying to say the least. Been under alot of stress this month so havent even thought about ttc until the niggling ovulation pains today, not sure if we will try as things are a bit complicated right now. But I promise I will come back & check in on you all xx

:hugs: I’m so sorry you’ve been having a rough time. 



LuvallmyH said:


> Cd 10. Looks like I’m gonna be an Aug tester after all! Hoping to hold out until the 26th.
> View attachment 1086121
> View attachment 1086122
> 
> 
> I have never in my life ovulated this early! I did google a bunch, and o on cd 11 is ok. I wonder with that temp jump if it's today though. Fx although not feeling it this month.

looks great! Good luck! 



LuvallmyH said:


> Just wanted to share this pic. I’ve never seen an opk so positive lol
> View attachment 1086127

Beautiful lines! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Stargirl1993 said:


> that’s really good! Wish mine would go that positive x

The last 2 cycles I didn't get a positive at all. I did get bf's both of those cycles.FX for you!


----------



## Stargirl1993

I’m just going to go for it and hope I ovulated when ff says I did so testing date will be 23rd x


----------



## PinkCupcakes

So I’m 1DPT and I’m testing out the trigger again, I also took an OPK and it’s dark as heck, yesterday at the fertility clinic my doctor said my egg was about to release any moment so I think today may be it? I didn’t do an OPK yesterday so I don’t have anything to compare to... what do you all think?


----------



## Suggerhoney

autumnal said:


> Hey everyone I have read a lot of the posts just not posted myself. I'm 5dpo today I think . Going to test in a few days. If this isn't my month I am supposed to ovulate the day we go on a road trip next month and that would be super annoying lol.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is waiting to test and congrats to those who got their bfp!
> I'm really sorry for those of you who have had a loss already this month I will keep you in my prayers :hugs2: Chemical pregnancy is so unfair, to get the excitement of a new addition and have it all taken away so soon.

Hi hon welccome.
Thank u for ure kind words. Ive have 3 chemical pregnancies since April and reading ure post made me smile so thank you. Good luck to you this cycle.
Im either 2 or 3dpo.



Stargirl1993 said:


> Thankyou & good luck cd13 is really good! :dust:
> 
> Im still in disbelief that I could have ovulated cd15 but I guess time will tell my opks are still extremely light and I’ve had loads of white thick creamy cm sorry for The tmi info x we used conceive plus This cycle I don’t plan on temping next cycle and I’m getting different opks temping drives me crazy :x

Keeping it all crossed for all us ladies that are still waiting hon.



LuvallmyH said:


> Just wanted to share this pic. I’ve never seen an opk so positive lol
> View attachment 1086127

Wow thats great hon. I had one like that back in June. Good luck hon. Catch that eggy:spermy::dust:


I hope this is our month ladies:dust:[-o&lt;


----------



## doggylover

PinkCupcakes said:


> So I’m 1DPT and I’m testing out the trigger again, I also took an OPK and it’s dark as heck, yesterday at the fertility clinic my doctor said my egg was about to release any moment so I think today may be it? I didn’t do an OPK yesterday so I don’t have anything to compare to... what do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 1086129

Is it possible that the opk is picking up the hcg from your trigger? (I’m assuming that’s what is in a trigger if you test it out with a hpt?) Opks can show positive with hcg, I read yesterday that the reason why is to do with LH and HCG being very similar proteins and LH tests pick up on both which is why when you are pregnant you can get a “positive” opk.


----------



## doggylover

@PinkCupcakes this is what I read. And anecdotally, I have had positive opk while pregnant.


----------



## Mummafrog

I've been following as much as possible, skimmed over some! Hehe. 

Loving the BFP's this is amazing, a lucky month it looks like :D congratulations to everyone with a little bean resident setting up shop, may they stay safe and healthy and grow :dust:

AFM 
It looks like I might be FINALLY gearing up to ovulate after almost 5 long months of stopping my medication. The OPK's are getting darker consistently and at last it's not fading away again. Please pray for me that I actually get my positive in the next day or two and my egg pops [-o&lt;

My intended parents were here today anyway for a big KFC feast and play in the garden and we decided to do an insemination anyway just to be safe. Because I thought if I was TTC my own, would I BD tonight based on the tests and i thought yes. So let's go for it.

Keep everything crossed for us that we get into our first two week wait at last please xxx


----------



## Mummafrog

Oh p.s I took soy isoflavones the 4th-8th of August so I definitely believe in them if I am ovulating a week later! 
If we don't catch I'll be taking them again when I start my period. X


----------



## doggylover

@Mummafrog everything crossed for you! When will you next be able to inseminate?


----------



## Mummafrog

Thanks doggy, we can insem whenever we need to basically, the IP's are willing to come whenever I need them. If the test is much darker or hopefully positive tomorrow or the next day then we'll do one day of positive and maybe one the day after positive for good measure.
At the moment I'm still terrified it won't go positive. In which case I'd just have to keep testing and waiting.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

doggylover said:


> @PinkCupcakes this is what I read. And anecdotally, I have had positive opk while pregnant.
> 
> View attachment 1086130

Aw shucks, so how do I know what day I for sure O? My fertility doctor told me my egg would drop any time.


----------



## autumnal

Good luck to you too ❤️


Suggerhoney said:


> Hi hon welccome.
> Thank u for ure kind words. Ive have 3 chemical pregnancies since April and reading ure post made me smile so thank you. Good luck to you this cycle.
> Im either 2 or 3dpo.
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping it all crossed for all us ladies that are still waiting hon.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow thats great hon. I had one like that back in June. Good luck hon. Catch that eggy:spermy::dust:
> 
> 
> I hope this is our month ladies:dust:[-o&lt;


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I will be an August tester!, I'm going to hold out until the 24th to test, I will be 13dpo then. Fingers crossed!! <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

@xMissxZoiex good luck :)


----------



## Hevalouaddict

Im going to assume I’ve missed my positive. Line is barely visible today.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:(


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Currently on CD34, this is one of the longest cycles I've had in a while. I haven't tested yet since the last one, I don't feel AF coming at all, I'm crampy a little bit but nothing like what I get beforehand. My boobs are hurting, and I have this milky discharge. So we will see what happens!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for you @KitteyKat2010


----------



## tbfromlv

PinkCupcakes said:


> Aw shucks, so how do I know what day I for sure O? My fertility doctor told me my egg would drop any time.

Yeah the opk picks up hcg so it’s going to stay positive after trigger too. The only thing you do is confirm with temping! Usually you will ovulate around 36 hours after trigger shot.


----------



## FTale

@kksy9b thank you!!! :flow: I thought today I must be crazy to think I'll see anything but a bfn this cycle. But in the morning 9dpo comes. I dont want to test but I know I will Did you test today? I hope af didnt show. Thank you for support and fx HUGS

@MrsKatie *Congrats!!! *And thank you. I have one 10 year dd after many losses with the first being my first born. Born too soon right as I started 5th month. So its been a long while since I have been pregnant. Yet, I know its a blessing to have a lil one, and love my dd more and more each day. FX for a hh9!

AfM I either have a stomach bug or early pregnancy symptoms. I guess we will know in the morning. The only thing I have not experienced this cycle is horrible cramps at 6 n 7 dpo. I did get cold type symptoms at 6dpo then gone just like that. My temp dropped as well 6 7 and I didn't temp this morning because I was too busy being sick after taking benadryl for itchy eye...lol. Typing all that made me feel old and whiney. But alas here I am 8dpo with horrible diarrhea (sorry tmi). I promise to tey and sleep tonight to see what my temp says in the morning. I did do a progesterone strip and it said positive for progesterone still. Speaking of which Im due for my next dose.

Have a hopping Saturday night all. Hugs


----------



## MrsKatie

@FTale, no such thing as TMI here. I am so sorry for your losses. I really hope this is your month. Thank you for your well wishes <3

@LuvallmyH I am so sorry about the losses honey, and so happy to see you back here. May this month bring you the BFP that is your take-home baby!

@KitteyKat2010 the discharge and other symptoms sound very promising!!

@tbfromlv how are you doing? Where are you in your cycle again? Sorry to miss it if you answered already!

@Hevalouaddict good luck, hope you didn't miss it.

Hi to everyone else I missed and sending love and luck!


----------



## KatVM

I got the :witch: today. Fingers crossed for next month now.


----------



## Bevziibubble

KatVM said:


> I got the :witch: today. Fingers crossed for next month now.

I am sorry :witch: arrived :(
Fingers crossed for next month.


----------



## Stargirl1993

KatVM said:


> I got the :witch: today. Fingers crossed for next month now.

So sorry xx


----------



## Stargirl1993

Temp is still above cover line and some
Of my other apps have just confirmed ovulation I’ll be due to test around the 23rd.. I don’t have much hope for this cycle as it’s only my 1st proper one after my miscarriage but I guess miracles do happen would be lovely to have a bfp but I’m not getting my hopes up.


----------



## FTale

Sorry Katvm Hugs


----------



## kksy9b

Started spotting this afternoon. It hit me pretty hard because I have felt SO good about this cycle. DH has been really sweet and we've both had some sad moments tonight. I'm doing better now but took today off being online (other than this post) and going to do the same tomorrow. I'll hop back on Monday afternoon/night to catch up with everyone.


----------



## FTale

@kksy9b :hug: Im so sorry ☹.Take all the time you need.


----------



## Deethehippy

kksy9b said:


> Started spotting this afternoon. It hit me pretty hard because I have felt SO good about this cycle. DH has been really sweet and we've both had some sad moments tonight. I'm doing better now but took today off being online (other than this post) and going to do the same tomorrow. I'll hop back on Monday afternoon/night to catch up with everyone.

I’m so sorry. TTC is the hardest and seeing AF just gets harder. Be kind to yourself :hugs:

I’m assuming I am 2 DPO today although my temp stayed the same as yesterday so Fertility Friend won’t confirm it. CM is going and breasts are tender so pretty sure I ovulated. Hate the TWW! lol


----------



## doggylover

KatVM said:


> I got the :witch: today. Fingers crossed for next month now.




kksy9b said:



> Started spotting this afternoon. It hit me pretty hard because I have felt SO good about this cycle. DH has been really sweet and we've both had some sad moments tonight. I'm doing better now but took today off being online (other than this post) and going to do the same tomorrow. I'll hop back on Monday afternoon/night to catch up with everyone.

Sorry ladies :( :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

kksy9b said:


> Started spotting this afternoon. It hit me pretty hard because I have felt SO good about this cycle. DH has been really sweet and we've both had some sad moments tonight. I'm doing better now but took today off being online (other than this post) and going to do the same tomorrow. I'll hop back on Monday afternoon/night to catch up with everyone.

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

Omg ladies, please tell me you see this... after 3 years and 1 month (not that I was counting :haha:) I've just got my first BFP. I'm shaking


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it!!!


----------



## tdog

@Nixnax I see it I see it I see it :wohoo: xx


----------



## Nixnax

@kksy9b and @KatVM im so sorry ladies. Biggest hugs


----------



## Deethehippy

Nixnax said:


> Omg ladies, please tell me you see this... after 3 years and 1 month (not that I was counting :haha:) I've just got my first BFP. I'm shaking
> 
> View attachment 1086150

Yay! I can see that for sure! :headspin:


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Nixnax I see that! How exciting!!


----------



## Nixnax

Thank you. I can justify going to buy a 'real' test now. I'll do the real one tomorrow. Also a digital as DH will not believe it unless he can see the word 'Pregnant'.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## Stargirl1993

kksy9b said:


> Started spotting this afternoon. It hit me pretty hard because I have felt SO good about this cycle. DH has been really sweet and we've both had some sad moments tonight. I'm doing better now but took today off being online (other than this post) and going to do the same tomorrow. I'll hop back on Monday afternoon/night to catch up with everyone.

So sorry xx


----------



## Stargirl1993

Nixnax said:


> Thank you. I can justify going to buy a 'real' test now. I'll do the real one tomorrow. Also a digital as DH will not believe it unless he can see the word 'Pregnant'.

Congratulations xx


----------



## Nixnax

Just did another. This one was taken after 30 min hold


----------



## Deethehippy

Nixnax said:


> Just did another. This one was taken after 30 min hold
> View attachment 1086152

You are pregnant! :bfp:


----------



## Nixnax

Deethehippy said:


> You are pregnant! :bfp:

Finally, after 3 long years :happydance:. Off to buy some clearblue now. Will take them later as we are out for the day now


----------



## doggylover

@Nixnax :bfp: :bfp: :yipee::wohoo::wohoo: 

congratulations lovely!!!! That’s so clear!!! 3 years is a long wait, you pee on every stick going to see those beautiful lines and enjoy every second!


----------



## Kimmi82

Hi everyone 

Sadly AF got me 2 days early in the middle of the night :-(

So after being up changing bedding at 4am and feeling like its never gonna happen for us I feel like utter crap today and Ill be taking some time off here.

Congratulations to all who have their BFPs and prayers to all of those still TTC xxx


----------



## doggylover

Kimmi82 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Sadly AF got me 2 days early in the middle of the night :-(
> 
> So after being up changing bedding at 4am and feeling like its never gonna happen for us I feel like utter crap today and Ill be taking some time off here.
> 
> Congratulations to all who have their BFPs and prayers to all of those still TTC xxx

:hugs: I’m so sorry, lovely. Wishing you all the best for your next cycle. You’re just right to take some time off here. Take care of yourself x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Kimmi82 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Sadly AF got me 2 days early in the middle of the night :-(
> 
> So after being up changing bedding at 4am and feeling like its never gonna happen for us I feel like utter crap today and Ill be taking some time off here.
> 
> Congratulations to all who have their BFPs and prayers to all of those still TTC xxx

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Nixnax congratulations!!


----------



## tdog

@Nixnax :yipee: :yipee: that's definitely alot clearer than the one this morn so happy for you xx


----------



## salamander91

Congratulations nixnax! :bfp:


----------



## FTale

Congrats Nixnax!

Sorry Kimi! Hugs Fx for next cycle.


Afm 9dpo bfn. Will use an osom tomorrow to make sure I am out. Easy at home test today is believably bfn though.

Have a Happy Sunday all!


----------



## salamander91

Congratulations nixnax! :bfp:


----------



## Stargirl1993

Deffo looks like I’ve ovulated :happydance: Ovulation tests are still so so light! So I’m stopping doing them now x Since yesterday I’ve had a increase in creamy cm sorry tmi but there’s been loads :-s I think I ovulated from my Right ovary I seem to always Be able to feel ovulation pains last time wasn’t that strong But deffo felt it this cycle the only Thing I can think of is I must have a lh surge at night and missed it in the morning. I won’t be temping next cycle the stress ain’t good!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Congrats Nixnax!!!! That’s a beautiful bfp! Can’t wait to see the next one.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Stargirl1993 said:


> Deffo looks like I’ve ovulated :happydance: Ovulation tests are still so so light! So I’m stopping doing them now x Since yesterday I’ve had a increase in creamy cm sorry tmi but there’s been loads :-s I think I ovulated from my Right ovary I seem to always Be able to feel ovulation pains last time wasn’t that strong But deffo felt it this cycle the only Thing I can think of is I must have a lh surge at night and missed it in the morning. I won’t be temping next cycle the stress ain’t good!

Good luck :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Think I will test around August


Nixnax said:


> Omg ladies, please tell me you see this... after 3 years and 1 month (not that I was counting :haha:) I've just got my first BFP. I'm shaking
> 
> View attachment 1086150

I see it hon. Definitely \\:D/

@mrsfro


Kimmi82 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Sadly AF got me 2 days early in the middle of the night :-(
> 
> So after being up changing bedding at 4am and feeling like its never gonna happen for us I feel like utter crap today and Ill be taking some time off here.
> 
> Congratulations to all who have their BFPs and prayers to all of those still TTC xxx

Oh no I am so sorry hon. This TTC is so very hard. Take all the time u need we will all be here for u when u come back. 
Sending hugs. 



Stargirl1993 said:


> Deffo looks like I’ve ovulated :happydance: Ovulation tests are still so so light! So I’m stopping doing them now x Since yesterday I’ve had a increase in creamy cm sorry tmi but there’s been loads :-s I think I ovulated from my Right ovary I seem to always Be able to feel ovulation pains last time wasn’t that strong But deffo felt it this cycle the only Thing I can think of is I must have a lh surge at night and missed it in the morning. I won’t be temping next cycle the stress ain’t good!

Yay good luck hon. 


Had a quick read through and im so sorry to everyone that has got AF. 

So many BFPs im so happy for all u ladies. 


My ovulation was confirmed today I am 3dpo. Mite test on 24th August at 10dpo but im so so nervous. 
Im so scared if having even more chemicals:-(

Really hope and pray we have caught again and it sticks and is healthy[-o&lt;


----------



## tbfromlv

Nixnax said:


> Just did another. This one was taken after 30 min hold
> View attachment 1086152

OMG congrats!!!!


----------



## Stargirl1993

Suggerhoney said:


> Think I will test around August
> 
> 
> I see it hon. Definitely \\:D/
> 
> @mrsfro
> 
> 
> Oh no I am so sorry hon. This TTC is so very hard. Take all the time u need we will all be here for u when u come back.
> Sending hugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay good luck hon.
> 
> 
> Had a quick read through and im so sorry to everyone that has got AF.
> 
> So many BFPs im so happy for all u ladies.
> 
> 
> My ovulation was confirmed today I am 3dpo. Mite test on 24th August at 10dpo but im so so nervous.
> Im so scared if having even more chemicals:-(
> 
> Really hope and pray we have caught again and it sticks and is healthy[-o&lt;
> View attachment 1086158

Good luck!! Our ovulation dates are so close Hope we both get our bfps & have May babies :dust:


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Congrats to all the BFPs!!! 

today Is either O day or I’m 1DPO, not sure which lol. But I’m testing out my trigger and am 2DPT. Here’s to BDing today and hoping we catch one of the three eggs that did/will fall


----------



## tdog

PinkCupcakes said:


> Congrats to all the BFPs!!!
> 
> today Is either O day or I’m 1DPO, not sure which lol. But I’m testing out my trigger and am 2DPT. Here’s to BDing today and hoping we catch one of the three eggs that did/will fall
> 
> View attachment 1086164

Fingers crossed for you this cycle lovely xx


----------



## Stargirl1993

PinkCupcakes said:


> Congrats to all the BFPs!!!
> 
> today Is either O day or I’m 1DPO, not sure which lol. But I’m testing out my trigger and am 2DPT. Here’s to BDing today and hoping we catch one of the three eggs that did/will fall
> 
> View attachment 1086164

good luck!! x


----------



## PinkCupcakes

@tdog 
@Stargirl1993 

thank you both!


----------



## Bre1990

@KatVM so sorry AF got you
@kksy9b awe :( I'm so sorry I'm sure ill be with you soon

Haven't spotted since 2 days ago did the BD last night to see if that would bring AF on-- not sure if anyone else does that :?
13 DPO havent tested as we went camping will test probably this evening. No new signs or symptoms. Praying the spotting from 11dpo was may implantation :confused:.
I'm suppose to go in tomorrow to have a blood test but my fertility clinic is an hour away so if pee stick says negative idk if i should go anyway.

Congrats to all the BFPs so far :)


----------



## JJB2

Congrats @Nixnax


----------



## MrsKatie

@Nixnax omg!!! That is a BEAUTIFUL bfp! Congratulations! How many dpo are you?

@kksy9b honey I’m so sorry. I hope this next month is Your lucky one.

@Kimmi82 @KatVM so sorry about af :(

@FTale good luck!

@Suggerhoney good luck honey


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck catching the egg/eggies Pinkcupcakes!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Stargazing we are so close.
Really hope we all get our BFP’S [-o&lt;

@MrsKatie
Thank you hon.
I really hope this is my month. If not then I'll be putting it on hold for a few months.
Im having loads of thick white cm. I really hope thats a good sign.
Had a few twinges in the overie i know its to early for implantation but im hoping its all good signs.

So scared about having more losses.:-(


----------



## Suggerhoney

sending loads and loads of extra sticky baby dust to all of us still waiting for that much wanted blazing BFP and healthy sticky beanies. 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aymz1983

Just another quick update, took this yesterday at 15 or 13dpo whatever the heck I am now. Still Daz white, so definitely waiting for af now.

Congrats on bfp @Nixnax :)


----------



## Nixnax

MrsKatie said:


> @Nixnax omg!!! That is a BEAUTIFUL bfp! Congratulations! How many dpo are you?
> 
> @kksy9b honey I’m so sorry. I hope this next month is Your lucky one.
> 
> @Kimmi82 @KatVM so sorry about af :(
> 
> @FTale good luck!
> 
> @Suggerhoney good luck honey

Thank you lovely. Im 11DPO today. AF is due on Tuesday. REALLY hoping she doesn't show. I did a clearblue but it was so faint. I didn't realise they were 25miu. The test with a BFP is a 10miu, so it stills very early days


----------



## Hevalouaddict

Congratulations @Nixnax


----------



## Suggerhoney

aymz1983 said:


> Just another quick update, took this yesterday at 15 or 13dpo whatever the heck I am now. Still Daz white, so definitely waiting for af now.
> 
> Congrats on bfp @Nixnax :)
> View attachment 1086170
> View attachment 1086171

So sorry hon. Hope AF stays away


----------



## Suggerhoney

Nixnax said:


> Thank you lovely. Im 11DPO today. AF is due on Tuesday. REALLY hoping she doesn't show. I did a clearblue but it was so faint. I didn't realise they were 25miu. The test with a BFP is a 10miu, so it stills very early days

Keeping it all fixed for you hon for a supper sticky beanie..


----------



## Bevziibubble

Nixnax said:


> Thank you lovely. Im 11DPO today. AF is due on Tuesday. REALLY hoping she doesn't show. I did a clearblue but it was so faint. I didn't realise they were 25miu. The test with a BFP is a 10miu, so it stills very early days


Got everything crossed for you!


----------



## doggylover

Stargirl1993 said:


> Deffo looks like I’ve ovulated :happydance: Ovulation tests are still so so light! So I’m stopping doing them now x Since yesterday I’ve had a increase in creamy cm sorry tmi but there’s been loads :-s I think I ovulated from my Right ovary I seem to always Be able to feel ovulation pains last time wasn’t that strong But deffo felt it this cycle the only Thing I can think of is I must have a lh surge at night and missed it in the morning. I won’t be temping next cycle the stress ain’t good!

Fingers crossed for you! I definitely ovulated from my right this cycle too, the pain was immense! 



Suggerhoney said:


> Think I will test around August
> 
> 
> I see it hon. Definitely \\:D/
> 
> @mrsfro
> 
> 
> Oh no I am so sorry hon. This TTC is so very hard. Take all the time u need we will all be here for u when u come back.
> Sending hugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay good luck hon.
> 
> 
> Had a quick read through and im so sorry to everyone that has got AF.
> 
> So many BFPs im so happy for all u ladies.
> 
> 
> My ovulation was confirmed today I am 3dpo. Mite test on 24th August at 10dpo but im so so nervous.
> Im so scared if having even more chemicals:-(
> 
> Really hope and pray we have caught again and it sticks and is healthy[-o&lt;
> View attachment 1086158

Will be looking out for your tests and praying this is your cycle x



PinkCupcakes said:


> Congrats to all the BFPs!!!
> 
> today Is either O day or I’m 1DPO, not sure which lol. But I’m testing out my trigger and am 2DPT. Here’s to BDing today and hoping we catch one of the three eggs that did/will fall
> 
> View attachment 1086164

Might even catch all three!! :haha: best of luck! 



aymz1983 said:


> Just another quick update, took this yesterday at 15 or 13dpo whatever the heck I am now. Still Daz white, so definitely waiting for af now.
> 
> Congrats on bfp @Nixnax :)
> View attachment 1086170
> View attachment 1086171

Sorry about bfn :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Big Congratulations @Nixnax!!

Massive hugs to those who AF got, I wish you all the best for your new cycle <3


----------



## autumnal

Congrats Nixnax!!

Sorry to those of you getting AF 
I feel AF-like cramps now so thinking I am out, we'll soon see, this was my weirdest cycle ever!


----------



## Suggerhoney

doggylover said:


> Fingers crossed for you! I definitely ovulated from my right this cycle too, the pain was immense!
> 
> 
> 
> Will be looking out for your tests and praying this is your cycle x
> 
> 
> 
> Might even catch all three!! :haha: best of luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about bfn :hugs:


Thanks hon. I really hope this is my month. Wud be great not to have to have all the bloodtests next cycle and be pregnant instead. 
Im very nervous about testing. Scared of getting BFNS and scared of getting lines that dont get darker. Im hoping now ive had 3 chemicals since April that now its time to have something good happen.


----------



## Bevziibubble

autumnal said:


> Congrats Nixnax!!
> 
> Sorry to those of you getting AF
> I feel AF-like cramps now so thinking I am out, we'll soon see, this was my weirdest cycle ever!

I hope AF stays away! :af:


----------



## Nixnax

morning ladies, todays tests. I have a digital which I am saving for tomorrow


----------



## aymz1983

Just to update again, af here. Thanks all for letting me blather on this month. I hope to be back maybe in the not too distant future when we do this for real and not because we get carried away. I hope to see none of you here in the tww (in the nicest possible way of course) as you'll all have had your bfp's! 

Much luck to everyone x


----------



## doggylover

@Nixnax :happydance: that looks fab! 

@aymz1983 best of luck for the future and sorry to hear af is here.


----------



## Bevziibubble

aymz1983 said:


> Just to update again, af here. Thanks all for letting me blather on this month. I hope to be back maybe in the not too distant future when we do this for real and not because we get carried away. I hope to see none of you here in the tww (in the nicest possible way of course) as you'll all have had your bfp's!
> 
> Much luck to everyone x

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Amyz1983 - sorry about AF. Sending you a ton of luck for next month.

NixNax - beautiful tests. How are you feeling? Is it sinking in? So exciting.

I’m 3 DPO today and already have a few ‘symptoms’ but I’m sure they are just progesterone related post O because obviously way too early!! Hurry up TWW.

Have a great day everyone :flower:


----------



## Nixnax

@aymz1983 so sorry AF has come. Biggest hugs and good luck for next cycle.

@Deethehippy I'm back to feeling excited today. For years I was symtom spotting and didn't have any of my normal ones this month. DH is struggling to absorb it, he's like a rabbit in the headlights bless him. Hope your TWW flies by hun.

I'll be lurking here ladies, cheering you all on


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Deethehippy I hope that the TWW goes fast for you!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ladies my temp dropped this morning and FF has took away my cross hairs.
Looking at all the other ladies charts that are pregnant they have huge rises after O.
I dont. Mine barly goes up.
Yesterday it dropped and today its dropped below cover and now the cross hairs have been taken away.
I feel out already.
I dont see the point anymore. Even if i am pregnant it will prob end in another loss.
I obviously have a progesterone issue hence the low temps so I guess I'll have to have these stupid bloodtests done next cycle.
Im not sure a doctor wud prescribed progesterone at my age so I think i just need to accept its never going to happen and move on.
I feel so low today.


----------



## Nixnax

@Suggerhoney oh bless you. What DPO are you? How do you temp? (orally or vaginally). I always do my vaginally as I am a mouth breather when I sleep. I hope you get a nice rise tomorroe


----------



## DuckyBlue

I'll be testing this month. Not exactly sure on when as my cycles are weird so for now I'll say August 29th?


----------



## doggylover

@Suggerhoney :hugs: oh lovely, I’m so sorry. Here’s hoping it’s an anomaly and it’s back up tomorrow. 

@DuckyBlue good luck! Hope your tww isn’t too long and draining .


----------



## Suggerhoney

Nixnax said:


> @Suggerhoney oh bless you. What DPO are you? How do you temp? (orally or vaginally). I always do my vaginally as I am a mouth breather when I sleep. I hope you get a nice rise tomorroe

Oraly I always have done it orally. 
This was yesterday 

And today my temp went below cover and FF has taken the cross hairs away. 



This cycle is my last hope becuase I have to have all the bloodtests next cycle. 
The doctor thinks I'm going through pre menopause and thats why I keep having losses. 
I wont get the bloodtest results untill October and then I may need more tests etc. So rhis cycle is my last hope for this year. 
And thats providing im not going through pre menopause there will be no healthy pregnancy ever again. 

Even if its progesterone I don't think the doctor will help because of my age. 
So what's the point. 
All I seem to get is chemicals and my heart can not take any more losses.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@DuckyBlue Good luck :)


----------



## autumnal

@Suggerhoney
Sending you all the hugs <3
Don't lose hope. There is always a chance. I know one lady who had a healthy child later than you are trying now.. I hope the same happens for you. I'm praying you are blessed with a healthy pregnancy and the doctor will help you. If this doctor is unhelpful you could always try finding another.


----------



## SugarNSpice27

Suggerhoney said:


> Oraly I always have done it orally.
> This was yesterday
> View attachment 1086215
> 
> And today my temp went below cover and FF has taken the cross hairs away.
> View attachment 1086216
> 
> 
> 
> This cycle is my last hope becuase I have to have all the bloodtests next cycle.
> The doctor thinks I'm going through pre menopause and thats why I keep having losses.
> I wont get the bloodtest results untill October and then I may need more tests etc. So rhis cycle is my last hope for this year.
> And thats providing im not going through pre menopause there will be no healthy pregnancy ever again.
> 
> Even if its progesterone I don't think the doctor will help because of my age.
> So what's the point.
> All I seem to get is chemicals and my heart can not take any more losses.

Aww, sweetie :( I totally understand how you feel. Initialy, when I was first TTC (over 15 years ago - eek!) it took us 5 years to conceive. Then, after a failed round of IVF and an operation for endo, I conceived my first son, then I miscarried then I conceived again and had a secod son eight years ago. I'm now with a new partner and I am now 40 as well. We had an chemical loss in January but I am now pregnant again and (fingers crossed) this one seems to be okay.

When my IVF failed and I had had zero success in getting pregnant, I remember being ready to give it all up. In fact, I went on something of a bender after that - chucked my thermometre out, stopped having tests, had lots of wine, went to a spa (!) and cliched as it sounds, I managed to get pregnant naturally two months later.

So, hang on in there and don't give up hope. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Deethehippy

Bevziibubble said:


> @Deethehippy I hope that the TWW goes fast for you!

Thank you :)


----------



## Nixnax

Suggerhoney said:


> Oraly I always have done it orally.
> This was yesterday
> View attachment 1086215
> 
> And today my temp went below cover and FF has taken the cross hairs away.
> View attachment 1086216
> 
> 
> 
> This cycle is my last hope becuase I have to have all the bloodtests next cycle.
> The doctor thinks I'm going through pre menopause and thats why I keep having losses.
> I wont get the bloodtest results untill October and then I may need more tests etc. So rhis cycle is my last hope for this year.
> And thats providing im not going through pre menopause there will be no healthy pregnancy ever again.
> 
> Even if its progesterone I don't think the doctor will help because of my age.
> So what's the point.
> All I seem to get is chemicals and my heart can not take any more losses.

Big hugs, don't give up hope just yet. You can still do this. The tests will hopefully do you some good, you'll know what you are dealing with and can fight it head on. 

We're all here to support you and each other hun. I believe you'll be pregnant soon, keep the faith x


----------



## Stargirl1993

@Suggerhoney I would start doing it vaginally if I’m honest it’s so much more accurate x keep doing opks your body could have tried to ovulate and failed ? If you Havnt ovulated it could mean that you have a more mature egg in the next week or two? your body has been though so much it could be trying to regulate things xx hugs & please don’t give up and when you go for your appointment next month if your not pregnant push for every test you can get and if they would possibly prescribe clomied x


----------



## Stargirl1993

5dpo.. Not much to report actually I don’t feel like I have any symptoms! I’m wanting to try and hold out from testing for aslong as I can.. really don’t know if I can handle seeing
A negative test :( I really don’t think I’m going to be lucky enough to fall pregnant on my first proper cycle so I’m finding it hard to stay positive. I seem to ovulate anywhere between Cd13-21.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks ladies. 
Just feel so deflated today. I was so happy to get to CD12 b4 getting a positive opk and the. So relieved when O was confirmed on CD13 matching with my opk, cm, cervix position etc and now i just feel so sad that I may be alrady out again. 
I really didn't want to have tests. I was hoping this cycle was going to be the one. After 3 chemicals in a row i thought surly this cycle has to be it and now i just feel so sad. 

If this is another no cycle then im really sorry but I will have to step away from here because its just to hard. 
We've been trying for over 6 months which i know compared to some isnt much but it feels like forever. 
I know i can get pregnant but i can't stay pregnant and the worry of having a 4th loss in a row is unbearable. 
I was so hoping i wudnt need the bloodtests. 
I know in the US they really help ladies but they dont do that here unless ure gonna pay thousands for fertility treatment and i dont have that kind of money. 

Thanks for ure kind words ladies it means alot. 
I really dont think i stand a chance this cycle now. 
I had all the ovulation signs on day 13 pains in overies. Ewcm soft high open cervix and positive opk on day 12. Since day 14 my cm has been thick and white and cervix is low firm clossed. 
Did my body try to O and fail? 
Or was the low temp today because I didn't sleep so well. 
I was up untill gone 3 am and then i slept badly and was woken up at 8:30am. 
My thermometer doesn't beep anymore either but it's still taken temps but its hard to know how long to keep it in. I kept it in for about 4 mins this morning. I did another temp after but it was after I had moved and it had gone up but I cant add that temp because its not resting temp. 

I really hope i still have a chance this cycle and im not out already :(


----------



## Stargirl1993

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks ladies.
> Just feel so deflated today. I was so happy to get to CD12 b4 getting a positive opk and the. So relieved when O was confirmed on CD13 matching with my opk, cm, cervix position etc and now i just feel so sad that I may be alrady out again.
> I really didn't want to have tests. I was hoping this cycle was going to be the one. After 3 chemicals in a row i thought surly this cycle has to be it and now i just feel so sad.
> 
> If this is another no cycle then im really sorry but I will have to step away from here because its just to hard.
> We've been trying for over 6 months which i know compared to some isnt much but it feels like forever.
> I know i can get pregnant but i can't stay pregnant and the worry of having a 4th loss in a row is unbearable.
> I was so hoping i wudnt need the bloodtests.
> I know in the US they really help ladies but they dont do that here unless ure gonna pay thousands for fertility treatment and i dont have that kind of money.
> 
> Thanks for ure kind words ladies it means alot.
> I really dont think i stand a chance this cycle now.
> I had all the ovulation signs on day 13 pains in overies. Ewcm soft high open cervix and positive opk on day 12. Since day 14 my cm has been thick and white and cervix is low firm clossed.
> Did my body try to O and fail?
> Or was the low temp today because I didn't sleep so well.
> I was up untill gone 3 am and then i slept badly and was woken up at 8:30am.
> My thermometer doesn't beep anymore either but it's still taken temps but its hard to know how long to keep it in. I kept it in for about 4 mins this morning. I did another temp after but it was after I had moved and it had gone up but I cant add that temp because its not resting temp.
> 
> I really hope i still have a chance this cycle and im not out already :(

What dose it do if you put in a high temp for tomorrow ? you still could have ovulated but ff just isn’t picking it up? x


----------



## Suggerhoney

I shud be 4dpo and im on cd17 ive never ovulated any later than day 14. 
I really do feel like i have ovulated but im so confused by my temo rise then temp drop for 2 days in a row. To early for implantation. 
Hope FF put my cross hairs back in for day 13 again in a few days. 
Feel a bit sickly today and keep having niggly headaches. Pluss lots of white cm. 
Do u ladies think I still stand a chance looking at my chart?
Please be honest??


----------



## Suggerhoney

Stargirl1993 said:


> What dose it do if you put in a high temp for tomorrow ? you still could have ovulated but ff just isn’t picking it up? x


It gave me cross hairs yesterday hon for day 13 which matches with all my ovulation signs. But my temp dropped below cover to-day so its took them away.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Suggerhoney said:


> It gave me cross hairs yesterday hon for day 13 which matches with all my ovulation signs. But my temp dropped below cover to-day so its took them away.

OK so just put in a random high temp for tommorow and it gave me cross hairs for day 13 again so let's hope my temp will be alot higher tommorow [-o&lt;


----------



## Stargirl1993

Suggerhoney said:


> I shud be 4dpo and im on cd17 ive never ovulated any later than day 14.
> I really do feel like i have ovulated but im so confused by my temo rise then temp drop for 2 days in a row. To early for implantation.
> Hope FF put my cross hairs back in for day 13 again in a few days.
> Feel a bit sickly today and keep having niggly headaches. Pluss lots of white cm.
> Do u ladies think I still stand a chance looking at my chart?
> Please be honest??

From 2-4 dpo your temp can drop due to estergon dropping and then progesterone taking over i believe. 

I would go with what your body is feeling x


----------



## Becca_89

Congratulations on the positive line @Nixnax 
Can't wait to see the digital! 

fingers crossed you are not out yet @Suggerhoney 


Fingers crossed and babydust to those still waiting
:dust:

Sorry to those who got AF


I posted before about my ovulation tests- 

these are them ranging from Thursday onwards, do you think I missed the peak?
I have had very little Egg white discharge this month, but had some. 
I had lots of pains Saturday- which would of been cycle day 14. 

thanks xxx


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Well, took a HPT this morning as I'm a week late (but I have irregular cycles) so on a normal cycle I would be a week late....and of course, stark white BFN! I'm going to take it as...just waiting for my AF to arrive. This cycle has been crazy weird, I sure hope that I get a normal one next time! I'm at CD35 already.


----------



## Bevziibubble

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Well, took a HPT this morning as I'm a week late (but I have irregular cycles) so on a normal cycle I would be a week late....and of course, stark white BFN! I'm going to take it as...just waiting for my AF to arrive. This cycle has been crazy weird, I sure hope that I get a normal one next time! I'm at CD35 already.


Sorry about the bfn :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Suggerhoney good luck hun :)


----------



## kksy9b

Hi all! I hope you ladies have had a nice weekend. I really enjoyed unplugging for a couple of days, enjoyed a couple of glasses of wine, chatted (or rather texted) with some good friends and have come into the week feeling refreshed and excited to try again. Sorry for the novel that follows, I've had time to think this weekend and wanted to share my thoughts :)

It was hard to process not being pregnant this last cycle because I felt so so good about it the whole month. But I've dealt with it and moved on. Last cycle or this one were my ideal times to get pregnant and in a lot of ways, this cycle is better timing. Mainly that baby would be due the end of May right at the end of the school year. It is likely that we will do virtual schooling next semester as well and this way I wouldn't be trying to homeschool and care of a newborn at the same time. My mom will also be out of school so my parents would be able to come up for a couple of weeks to help us transition to having three. AND...I looked up a due date if we fell this cycle- May 23rd. My mom's bday is the 21st, I'm the 22nd. I know you can't predict when baby would be born but I would need an induction for the next one and so might be able to somewhat pick the date! I think it would be so cool to just continue on the May streak lol.

My goal and desire to to remain positive through this whole process as much as I can. Of course there are stressful times or sad times, but overall, I want to just be happy through this. This was a chance for another baby I didn't think i would ever have. I spent 2.5 years trying to convince my husband to have another when he was firmly set against for a long time. Eventually he said yes to adoption and I was over the moon. But every avenue we tried was a road block and it became obvious that adoption wasn't in the cards for us and he was still a hard no to getting pregnant again. My heart grieved over not being able to have this final little baby to make my family feel complete. About a year ago, out of the blue, my husband changed his mind and said yes to trying this year. He saw how much I was hurting and how much I believed this baby was meant to be and said he couldn't ignore that anymore. 

I am so grateful to be here trying when I spent years thinking it would never be. I have no clue how long it will take us to get pregnant but I do firmly believe that it will happen and it will happen when it's meant to be.

In any case, thanks for letting me ramble a bit lol

----------------------

I'm going to start getting caught up on the thread from the weekend but will take me a bit probably to actually post. I have about 30 minutes now to start replying and then can finish up at lunchtime. Hope everyone is having a great Monday so far!


----------



## Nixnax

kksy9b said:


> Hi all! I hope you ladies have had a nice weekend. I really enjoyed unplugging for a couple of days, enjoyed a couple of glasses of wine, chatted (or rather texted) with some good friends and have come into the week feeling refreshed and excited to try again. Sorry for the novel that follows, I've had time to think this weekend and wanted to share my thoughts :)
> 
> It was hard to process not being pregnant this last cycle because I felt so so good about it the whole month. But I've dealt with it and moved on. Last cycle or this one were my ideal times to get pregnant and in a lot of ways, this cycle is better timing. Mainly that baby would be due the end of May right at the end of the school year. It is likely that we will do virtual schooling next semester as well and this way I wouldn't be trying to homeschool and care of a newborn at the same time. My mom will also be out of school so my parents would be able to come up for a couple of weeks to help us transition to having three. AND...I looked up a due date if we fell this cycle- May 23rd. My mom's bday is the 21st, I'm the 22nd. I know you can't predict when baby would be born but I would need an induction for the next one and so might be able to somewhat pick the date! I think it would be so cool to just continue on the May streak lol.
> 
> My goal and desire to to remain positive through this whole process as much as I can. Of course there are stressful times or sad times, but overall, I want to just be happy through this. This was a chance for another baby I didn't think i would ever have. I spent 2.5 years trying to convince my husband to have another when he was firmly set against for a long time. Eventually he said yes to adoption and I was over the moon. But every avenue we tried was a road block and it became obvious that adoption wasn't in the cards for us and he was still a hard no to getting pregnant again. My heart grieved over not being able to have this final little baby to make my family feel complete. About a year ago, out of the blue, my husband changed his mind and said yes to trying this year. He saw how much I was hurting and how much I believed this baby was meant to be and said he couldn't ignore that anymore.
> 
> I am so grateful to be here trying when I spent years thinking it would never be. I have no clue how long it will take us to get pregnant but I do firmly believe that it will happen and it will happen when it's meant to be.
> 
> In any case, thanks for letting me ramble a bit lol
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> I'm going to start getting caught up on the thread from the weekend but will take me a bit probably to actually post. I have about 30 minutes now to start replying and then can finish up at lunchtime. Hope everyone is having a great Monday so far!

Its lovely to have you back. Im glad your husband came around to the idea. Im sure it will happen soon for you. Wishing you lots of luck


----------



## Deethehippy

Kksy9b - I am so glad you are able to TTC again. It will happen for us all somehow. Where there is a will, there is a way! I really hope you get your BFP cycle soon x


----------



## DuckyBlue

Thank you! Why does the TWW always seem so long?!! Not getting hopes up too much, as we've been very disappointed many times, but I do have some symptoms I don't usually get at this part of my cycle. I'm currently on cycle day 19, and am feeling really bloated! The past few days I've felt sick in the evenings (but the weather has been crazy so it could be that!) and I've had a couple of dizzy spells. I'm also a little constipated (TMI) and have really bad acid reflux! I've also been extremely tired, but that might also be the weather I've had a couple of headaches - though less often and less intense than usual - and my skin is so much better than usual! But at this point in my cycle those things are all unusual. However, last time I had unusual symptoms during my cycle it ended up being an incredibly long cycle - I gave up counting after 70 days and can't be bothered to check my app right now to find out the exact number - so am not getting too excited yet!

One thing I wanted to check quickly is I've also been quite itchy, you know down there, which is also unsual for me. There's no discharge or anything. Usually I get an itch a day or two before my period starts, and it doesn't last long, but this itch has been on and off for days! It's very annoying and I have no idea how to soothe it. Actually thinking about it I've been itchy all over. My partner popped to the chemist earlier and they said if necessary I could take Loratadine or Cetirizine, but I'm a little reluctant to take anything OTC without speaking to my doctor first. I think my partner forgot to ask the pharmacy about something for the itch down there, but if it continues I guess I'll have to phone the doctor for advice, although our surgery is still closed for appointments at the moment!

Anyway, good luck everyone!!



doggylover said:


> @Suggerhoney :hugs: oh lovely, I’m so sorry. Here’s hoping it’s an anomaly and it’s back up tomorrow.
> 
> @DuckyBlue good luck! Hope your tww isn’t too long and draining .


----------



## Alligator

Hi ladies - I took the weekend off so I've just caught up!

@Nixnax eeeekkkk I see those lines and I'm so thrilled for you! Did you take the digital yet? Can't wait to see. Love the ticker!

@Deethehippy hope the tww goes quickly for you. It's always such a drag.

@Suggerhoney I bet your temp drop was due to crappy sleep! I wouldn't stress too much. Temping is great but honestly I found it so much harder this second time around with a toddler waking me up, and I just don't sleep as well as before I had my daughter. More broken sleep even if she's sleeping well. I would go by your other signs for sure, and say O was CD13. Our temps can fluctuate for loads of reasons, so try not to stress too much. Easier said than done I know.

@MrsKatie how are you feeling?!

I know I've missed loads of people but know that I'm thinking of all of you who AF got and praying for more bfp. This thread seems lucky!

For me - hubby and I are still working through things, slowly. My daughter and I are staying with my parents for a short time. He's come around a bit and we will see how things go.


----------



## Alligator

I'm also starting to feel sad about not ttc this month or perhaps for a few months. I had my heart set on another babe, and I know it can still happen but waiting sucks! I know we need to get our relationship on track first and also put our finances in better order (I have a plan for that!). there's never a perfect time to have a baby.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Morning ladies pretty sure I’m 2DPO today and I am also 3DPT, here’s my tests for testing out the trigger for today.

Edit: no signs of the HPT fading yet... ugh!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fx for you


----------



## doggylover

Whoa @PinkCupcakes they are still very dark! Let’s hope they fade ASAP.... then come back again :haha:

@Alligator :hugs: I can’t imagine how hard it is having to put this on hold, even though your sensible head says it’s maybe not the right tims, the heart wants what it wants.


----------



## Deethehippy

PinkCupcakes said:


> Morning ladies pretty sure I’m 2DPO today and I am also 3DPT, here’s my tests for testing out the trigger for today.
> 
> Edit: no signs of the HPT fading yet... ugh!
> 
> View attachment 1086225

Do they tell you when they would expect the trigger to test out or does it vary from woman to woman? Wishing you so much luck this TWW


----------



## Deethehippy

Alligator said:


> I'm also starting to feel sad about not ttc this month or perhaps for a few months. I had my heart set on another babe, and I know it can still happen but waiting sucks! I know we need to get our relationship on track first and also put our finances in better order (I have a plan for that!). there's never a perfect time to have a baby.

You’re right..there’s never a perfect time to have a baby..you just have to make things work around your life at that time. I really hope you can get back to TTC soon and sending you strength in the meantime x


----------



## Hevalouaddict

I think I’m 3dpo (I never got a positive but it probably happened early hours and I missed it as I had dark tests just before) I don’t think this is our month as we only managed to DTD once and that was 2 days before predicted OV. I’m just so tired after work that I don’t want to do anything. I have tomorrow off thankfully so I can rest.


----------



## Deethehippy

Hevalouaddict said:


> I think I’m 3dpo (I never got a positive but it probably happened early hours and I missed it as I had dark tests just before) I don’t think this is our month as we only managed to DTD once and that was 2 days before predicted OV. I’m just so tired after work that I don’t want to do anything. I have tomorrow off thankfully so I can rest.

We are the same then and I didn't BD as much as I could have either because I had tummy ache (IBS) Hope you have a good day off tomorrow.


----------



## LuvallmyH

1 dpo for me. The most boring part of the tww. I’m not in a rush to pass the time though. A lot chances as September comes closer. School and college for my kids. I want to enjoy them home as much as I can before the chaos starts and 2 of them leave.


----------



## mommy2twokj

Okay TTC mommas! Its been a stressful weekend. O happened last week 8/11-8/12) positive opk(i think i never ised one before) on wednesday 8/12. (CD 15/16) so here i am on 8/16 and 8/17 feeling minor cramps in my right pelvic area. Im super tired but thats about all. Ive been checking my cm and this is today (8 days before af is due) does this look like a good sign to anyone?!?!


----------



## Stargirl1993

Suggerhoney said:


> OK so just put in a random high temp for tommorow and it gave me cross hairs for day 13 again so let's hope my temp will be alot higher tommorow [-o&lt;

I think it will go up tomorrow x 



mommy2twokj said:


> Okay TTC mommas! Its been a stressful weekend. O happened last week 8/11-8/12) positive opk(i think i never ised one before) on wednesday 8/12. (CD 15/16) so here i am on 8/16 and 8/17 feeling minor cramps in my right pelvic area. Im super tired but thats about all. Ive been checking my cm and this is today (8 days before af is due) does this look like a good sign to anyone?!?!
> 
> View attachment 1086233
> View attachment 1086234

I’m 5dpo I’ve been getting the same cm but I’ve been getting a sh*it load of it.. normally only have a little bit and it ends up just abit sticky x I’ve had a few mild cramps but I’m not sure if that’s just me looking to much into things x good luck!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

mommy2twokj said:


> Okay TTC mommas! Its been a stressful weekend. O happened last week 8/11-8/12) positive opk(i think i never ised one before) on wednesday 8/12. (CD 15/16) so here i am on 8/16 and 8/17 feeling minor cramps in my right pelvic area. Im super tired but thats about all. Ive been checking my cm and this is today (8 days before af is due) does this look like a good sign to anyone?!?!
> 
> View attachment 1086233
> View attachment 1086234

This is what im getting to. Its just off white and snotty.
I've also had lower backache and mild cramps 
And had a headache 2 days in a row. Not my usual headaches much milder and niggly.
I've been peeing alot. 
I think im 5dpo now as its gone midnight. 
I really that these are all good signs and we all get our BFP’S.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi @Alligator good to see u on here hon.
Just to let u know ill be joining u in waiting to try if this is not my month. 
Its gonna be horrible not being able ttc for a few months after this cycle . 
When are u thinking of trying again? 

If all my test results come back normol I will start ttc again probably in December or January.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Stargirl1993 said:


> I think it will go up tomorrow x
> 
> 
> 
> I’m 5dpo I’ve been getting the same cm but I’ve been getting a sh*it load of it.. normally only have a little bit and it ends up just abit sticky x I’ve had a few mild cramps but I’m not sure if that’s just me looking to much into things x good luck!!

Thanks hon I hope so.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Becca_89 said:


> Congratulations on the positive line @Nixnax
> Can't wait to see the digital!
> 
> fingers crossed you are not out yet @Suggerhoney
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed and babydust to those still waiting
> :dust:
> 
> Sorry to those who got AF
> 
> 
> I posted before about my ovulation tests-
> 
> these are them ranging from Thursday onwards, do you think I missed the peak?
> I have had very little Egg white discharge this month, but had some.
> I had lots of pains Saturday- which would of been cycle day 14.
> 
> thanks xxx
> 
> View attachment 1086218

Thank you hon. 
Hopfully my temp will go back uo again tommorow. 

Good luck to everyone in the 2ww i really hope this is our month ladies. 
[-o&lt;
:bfp:


----------



## autumnal

Last night I thought AF was gonna start any minute but now I feel pretty normal again, it's quite odd! Well I'll take it! Hopefully I am not out! Fx for the rest of you ladies waiting with me


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Deethehippy said:


> Do they tell you when they would expect the trigger to test out or does it vary from woman to woman? Wishing you so much luck this TWW

I was told to test at 14DPO, so that’s around the 27th for me, she said if it’s not positive still or again by the 30th to stop progesterone.


----------



## kksy9b

@PinkCupcakes so exciting!! Good luck for this cycle!!

@MrsKatie I know I'm a few days late but your tests from Friday definitely look darker to me!

@LuvallmyH I am so sorry for your losses :hugs: I just can't imagine. Praying this month will bring you your sticky bean. I've got you down as a test date of the 26th. Is this your older kids first year heading off to school or are they just heading back for another year? I hope you all enjoy these last few weeks with everyone there! We are trying to soak up summer here before the chaos that will be virtual schooling starts. Thankfully our district pushed back our start date a couple weeks so we still have over 3 weeks left!

@Suggerhoney I'm so sorry hun that this cycle has been up and down for you. My honest opinion is there is a good chance todays temp isn't good. I would recommend either getting a new bbt or if you need to replace the batteries etc so it beeps to do so. Change in sleeping patterns (not temping the same time, broken sleep etc) will 100% effect your temp. Try again in the AM with a good temp, disregard todays and hope you see your CH come back. If you had all your normal O signs, positive OPK and confirmed on FF, I wouldn't put a lot of stock in one days temp and just disregard and move on to tomorrows temp. I'll be thinking of you hun :hugs:

@aymz1983 :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry that AF came this month. Praying that when it's time for you all to give it a full on go to trying that you will see your BFP that very first cycle

@Bre1990 spotting on 11dpo sounds like it could be from implantation! KMFX for you!!

@Stargirl1993 temping can take a few months to get a good rhythm down and understand your patterns. But if it's causing you stress, I would definitely just not do it next month! Wahoo for ovulating!! I've got your test date moved to the 23rd!

@Deethehippy I'm sorry for the IBS flareup...I hope you are feeling better now :hugs: I hope you enjoy your trip coming up soon!!

@doggylover i mean, if there are tests in the house you HAVE to use them, right?! lol lines are looking great!

@3 girlies no worries at all, we all understand. Good to hear from you and looking forward to chatting more when you feel ready to come back!

@Mummafrog good luck this month!! Did you ever get a positive OPK?

@xMissxZoiex welcome to the group and good luck!! I've got you down for the 24th!

@autumnal good luck with testing!! I have you under the unknown date for now but happy to move once to whenever date you'd like to be under. FX the witch stays away!!

@Hevalouaddict it looks like to me as well that you probably surged and then dropped back down in between tests. I feel like I have heard before that the day before and 2 days before are the best times to BD and get pregnant. Good luck this cycle and I hope you catch that egg!

@KitteyKat2010 ugh, I'm so sorry! Is is possible you ovulated later than you thought or were you tracking it? I hope you either get a positive or AF to show up so that you have an answer one way or the other

@FTale ugh, sorry you were sick, that's never any fun! Can't wait to test stalk you!

@KatVM :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry. Best of luck for next cycle...I'll be right there with you!

@Nixnax OMG, Congratulations!!!!! SO so so happy for you!!!! I didn't realize you've been waiting and trying for 3 years. Tears of joy for you hun, you deserve this so so much....go pee on as many sticks as you need and want to! Wishing you a very healthy and happy 9 months!

@Kimmi82 :hugs: i'm so sorry. I know how hard it is. Praying that your next cycle will bring you a beautiful bfp

@DuckyBlue welcome! Good luck this cycle!! I've got you down on the 29th! Do you know when you ovulated/how many DPO you are today? Hopefully your symptoms are good signs! And I would call your doctor and discuss it with them for sure. No need to be uncomfortable!

@Becca_89 hmm...i think that's a tricky one. Do you temp as well? That can be one way to confirm O a few days after. I would recommend that if you don't catch this month, to start using OPKs multiple times a day in the couple days leading up to O. I've had it before where I went from negative, to positive and back to negative in 12 hours. So by only testing once a day would have missed it completely. Trust your body signs more than the OPKs this month is my advice :hugs:

@Alligator that is so great that you are your hubby are slowly making progress. It's not going to be quick but every conversation or positive step you make brings you closer and closer to having your family all back together. Every building block you and your DH build together just makes that foundation stronger and will make it even sweeter when you are in a stronger more stable place to start trying again. :hugs:

@mommy2twokj Do you know if you normally have CM around this time in your cycle? i always feel like everything is normal for both period and pregnancy in the tww....but if it's abnormal for you, then it's a good sign! With both of my pregnancies, I had creamy snot like CM in my tww, which is abnormal for me (usually stays watery). KMFX that it's a great sign for you!!

-----------------
OK, FINALLY caught up!! You all have been chatty the last few days- i love it!! I wound up not having any time at all during the day to read through hence the late reply...whoops!!

Today was a great day for me. Had a conversation with DH and we've already blocked off our BD'ing days this month lol. He usually has a couple of nights a week he will either work late at the office or come home and keep working in our home office so had to make sure those days were blacked out on his calendar so he would be home. This next cycle I'm set to ovulate in and around August 30th (a Sunday) which means we will get a weekend to be having our BD'ing marathon. I told him we need to get it done this month because next month will be the middle of the week. He works 10-12+ hour days so work days are hard because he's exhausted! So we are going to put our everything into this month and just pray it works!!


----------



## Becca_89

@kksy9b thanks for replying! that's great you have booked the days off, hopefully it will result in a bfp and lots of fun!


I have had a surprise at what I thought was 3dpo, I have woken up to a lot of egg white discharge, so im now waiting to do my OPK, I suspect late ovulation! Xx


----------



## Jft1

Hi everyone, sorry I've been so quiet. I've been lurking in the background but never had a minute to reply! 

@Nixnax huge congratulations!!! Our due dates must be close! 

@Alligator so glad you and DH are working through things. I pray you get the outcome you want. 

@kksy9b good luck for catching the egg, it's great it falls on a weekend for you! 

@Suggerhoney it will happen for you, I know it will hon! 

I know I've missed loads, so massive hugs to everyone the witch got and good luck to those of you still to test. I can't wait to start seeing tests, I love staring at them lol! 

AFM I'm finding it a lot harder this pregnancy. With DH I had the luxury after work to go for a nap if I was tired and have nice chilled weekends. But having a 9 month old makes that impossible. He's on the go constantly so my days are so busy and working full time too. I'm just so tired! I'm also a lot more nervous this time, apart from being tired I still have no symptoms. I keep worrying something is wrong. I forgot how much I hate the first tri. I'm sorry to moan, I know how blessed I am to be pregnant. 
On a more positive note I can't wait to see how ds will be as a big brother, he's so loving. Making sure I spend lots of quality time with him during my pregnancy.


----------



## Nixnax

Well there's no denying it now. 13DPO Positive digi :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Great news on the digi


----------



## Nixnax

Jft1 said:


> Hi everyone, sorry I've been so quiet. I've been lurking in the background but never had a minute to reply!
> 
> @Nixnax huge congratulations!!! Our due dates must be close!
> 
> @Alligator so glad you and DH are working through things. I pray you get the outcome you want.
> 
> @kksy9b good luck for catching the egg, it's great it falls on a weekend for you!
> 
> @Suggerhoney it will happen for you, I know it will hon!
> 
> I know I've missed loads, so massive hugs to everyone the witch got and good luck to those of you still to test. I can't wait to start seeing tests, I love staring at them lol!
> 
> AFM I'm finding it a lot harder this pregnancy. With DH I had the luxury after work to go for a nap if I was tired and have nice chilled weekends. But having a 9 month old makes that impossible. He's on the go constantly so my days are so busy and working full time too. I'm just so tired! I'm also a lot more nervous this time, apart from being tired I still have no symptoms. I keep worrying something is wrong. I forgot how much I hate the first tri. I'm sorry to moan, I know how blessed I am to be pregnant.
> On a more positive note I can't wait to see how ds will be as a big brother, he's so loving. Making sure I spend lots of quality time with him during my pregnancy.

My due date is 28/29 April, the app isn't sure :rofl:.


----------



## doggylover

kksy9b said:


> @PinkCupcakes so exciting!! Good luck for this cycle!!
> 
> @MrsKatie I know I'm a few days late but your tests from Friday definitely look darker to me!
> 
> @LuvallmyH I am so sorry for your losses :hugs: I just can't imagine. Praying this month will bring you your sticky bean. I've got you down as a test date of the 26th. Is this your older kids first year heading off to school or are they just heading back for another year? I hope you all enjoy these last few weeks with everyone there! We are trying to soak up summer here before the chaos that will be virtual schooling starts. Thankfully our district pushed back our start date a couple weeks so we still have over 3 weeks left!
> 
> @Suggerhoney I'm so sorry hun that this cycle has been up and down for you. My honest opinion is there is a good chance todays temp isn't good. I would recommend either getting a new bbt or if you need to replace the batteries etc so it beeps to do so. Change in sleeping patterns (not temping the same time, broken sleep etc) will 100% effect your temp. Try again in the AM with a good temp, disregard todays and hope you see your CH come back. If you had all your normal O signs, positive OPK and confirmed on FF, I wouldn't put a lot of stock in one days temp and just disregard and move on to tomorrows temp. I'll be thinking of you hun :hugs:
> 
> @aymz1983 :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry that AF came this month. Praying that when it's time for you all to give it a full on go to trying that you will see your BFP that very first cycle
> 
> @Bre1990 spotting on 11dpo sounds like it could be from implantation! KMFX for you!!
> 
> @Stargirl1993 temping can take a few months to get a good rhythm down and understand your patterns. But if it's causing you stress, I would definitely just not do it next month! Wahoo for ovulating!! I've got your test date moved to the 23rd!
> 
> @Deethehippy I'm sorry for the IBS flareup...I hope you are feeling better now :hugs: I hope you enjoy your trip coming up soon!!
> 
> @doggylover i mean, if there are tests in the house you HAVE to use them, right?! lol lines are looking great!
> 
> @3 girlies no worries at all, we all understand. Good to hear from you and looking forward to chatting more when you feel ready to come back!
> 
> @Mummafrog good luck this month!! Did you ever get a positive OPK?
> 
> @xMissxZoiex welcome to the group and good luck!! I've got you down for the 24th!
> 
> @autumnal good luck with testing!! I have you under the unknown date for now but happy to move once to whenever date you'd like to be under. FX the witch stays away!!
> 
> @Hevalouaddict it looks like to me as well that you probably surged and then dropped back down in between tests. I feel like I have heard before that the day before and 2 days before are the best times to BD and get pregnant. Good luck this cycle and I hope you catch that egg!
> 
> @KitteyKat2010 ugh, I'm so sorry! Is is possible you ovulated later than you thought or were you tracking it? I hope you either get a positive or AF to show up so that you have an answer one way or the other
> 
> @FTale ugh, sorry you were sick, that's never any fun! Can't wait to test stalk you!
> 
> @KatVM :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry. Best of luck for next cycle...I'll be right there with you!
> 
> @Nixnax OMG, Congratulations!!!!! SO so so happy for you!!!! I didn't realize you've been waiting and trying for 3 years. Tears of joy for you hun, you deserve this so so much....go pee on as many sticks as you need and want to! Wishing you a very healthy and happy 9 months!
> 
> @Kimmi82 :hugs: i'm so sorry. I know how hard it is. Praying that your next cycle will bring you a beautiful bfp
> 
> @DuckyBlue welcome! Good luck this cycle!! I've got you down on the 29th! Do you know when you ovulated/how many DPO you are today? Hopefully your symptoms are good signs! And I would call your doctor and discuss it with them for sure. No need to be uncomfortable!
> 
> @Becca_89 hmm...i think that's a tricky one. Do you temp as well? That can be one way to confirm O a few days after. I would recommend that if you don't catch this month, to start using OPKs multiple times a day in the couple days leading up to O. I've had it before where I went from negative, to positive and back to negative in 12 hours. So by only testing once a day would have missed it completely. Trust your body signs more than the OPKs this month is my advice :hugs:
> 
> @Alligator that is so great that you are your hubby are slowly making progress. It's not going to be quick but every conversation or positive step you make brings you closer and closer to having your family all back together. Every building block you and your DH build together just makes that foundation stronger and will make it even sweeter when you are in a stronger more stable place to start trying again. :hugs:
> 
> @mommy2twokj Do you know if you normally have CM around this time in your cycle? i always feel like everything is normal for both period and pregnancy in the tww....but if it's abnormal for you, then it's a good sign! With both of my pregnancies, I had creamy snot like CM in my tww, which is abnormal for me (usually stays watery). KMFX that it's a great sign for you!!
> 
> -----------------
> OK, FINALLY caught up!! You all have been chatty the last few days- i love it!! I wound up not having any time at all during the day to read through hence the late reply...whoops!!
> 
> Today was a great day for me. Had a conversation with DH and we've already blocked off our BD'ing days this month lol. He usually has a couple of nights a week he will either work late at the office or come home and keep working in our home office so had to make sure those days were blacked out on his calendar so he would be home. This next cycle I'm set to ovulate in and around August 30th (a Sunday) which means we will get a weekend to be having our BD'ing marathon. I told him we need to get it done this month because next month will be the middle of the week. He works 10-12+ hour days so work days are hard because he's exhausted! So we are going to put our everything into this month and just pray it works!!

That’s great to make sure you guys have the best chance possible this month. Hopefully it’ll all fall in to place! 



Jft1 said:


> Hi everyone, sorry I've been so quiet. I've been lurking in the background but never had a minute to reply!
> 
> @Nixnax huge congratulations!!! Our due dates must be close!
> 
> @Alligator so glad you and DH are working through things. I pray you get the outcome you want.
> 
> @kksy9b good luck for catching the egg, it's great it falls on a weekend for you!
> 
> @Suggerhoney it will happen for you, I know it will hon!
> 
> I know I've missed loads, so massive hugs to everyone the witch got and good luck to those of you still to test. I can't wait to start seeing tests, I love staring at them lol!
> 
> AFM I'm finding it a lot harder this pregnancy. With DH I had the luxury after work to go for a nap if I was tired and have nice chilled weekends. But having a 9 month old makes that impossible. He's on the go constantly so my days are so busy and working full time too. I'm just so tired! I'm also a lot more nervous this time, apart from being tired I still have no symptoms. I keep worrying something is wrong. I forgot how much I hate the first tri. I'm sorry to moan, I know how blessed I am to be pregnant.
> On a more positive note I can't wait to see how ds will be as a big brother, he's so loving. Making sure I spend lots of quality time with him during my pregnancy.

No wonder you’re tired having such a little one at home as well! Getting to be early and, if possible at weekends, having a nap when he does will help. I can’t wait until my big ones are back to school so I can have a nap with the toddler every day! 

5 weeks is still early for anything like sickness etc. I know it’s worrying, but try not to panic. It could come yet and you’ll be miserable that it has!


----------



## Jft1

doggylover said:


> That’s great to make sure you guys have the best chance possible this month. Hopefully it’ll all fall in to place!
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder you’re tired having such a little one at home as well! Getting to be early and, if possible at weekends, having a nap when he does will help. I can’t wait until my big ones are back to school so I can have a nap with the toddler every day!
> 
> 5 weeks is still early for anything like sickness etc. I know it’s worrying, but try not to panic. It could come yet and you’ll be miserable that it has!

Thanks, that's reassuring. I was reading about people getting symptoms before they even had their bfp and I just wondered why I have none at all. It is still early, I'll try to relax and enjoy it, because I'm sure I'll be grateful for these weeks of feeling OK once nausea etc does hit.


----------



## Nixnax

Jft1 said:


> Thanks, that's reassuring. I was reading about people getting symptoms before they even had their bfp and I just wondered why I have none at all. It is still early, I'll try to relax and enjoy it, because I'm sure I'll be grateful for these weeks of feeling OK once nausea etc does hit.

I have no symptoms. I had a achy back last night but thats gone. I had more symptoms when I wasn't pregnant :rofl:


----------



## Deethehippy

NixNax - yay for the digi! Lovely to see it in writing :)

Jft1- nice to hear from you. I think every pregnancy is different regarding symptoms. I bet you’ll find things change from week to week. Be sure to look after yourself! X

I’m 4 DPO and nothing much to report that doesn’t happen on other months. Had a bad headache last night and niggly one since 2 DPO but I do react to changing weather and it’s been stormy. All my tests have arrived so it’s just waiting now.


----------



## doggylover

Jft1 said:


> Thanks, that's reassuring. I was reading about people getting symptoms before they even had their bfp and I just wondered why I have none at all. It is still early, I'll try to relax and enjoy it, because I'm sure I'll be grateful for these weeks of feeling OK once nausea etc does hit.

With my second I didn’t even find out I was pregnant until 8 weeks, because no symptoms at all! Every pregnancy is different, so don’t worry that someone else has symptoms earlier than you. I know people who never had a symptom (sickness, discomfort etc) and had great pregnancies. And I’ve never had a symptom before bfp. Not once in 5 pregnancies!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Nixnax said:


> Well there's no denying it now. 13DPO Positive digi :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 1086248

:happydance:


----------



## autumnal

@kksy9b that's so great your husband has made sure he will be available. That's really supportive of him. 
Well I'm due the 25th if you want to put me down for a date lol

I'm 8dpo today, I think. Still having cramps. My husband is convinced I am pregnant with a boy because he says I'm short fused this week but I don't think so lol.


----------



## Deethehippy

autumnal said:


> @kksy9b that's so great your husband has made sure he will be available. That's really supportive of him.
> Well I'm due the 25th if you want to put me down for a date lol
> 
> I'm 8dpo today, I think. Still having cramps. My husband is convinced I am pregnant with a boy because he says I'm short fused this week but I don't think so lol.

When do you think you will start testing or will you wait to see if AF arrives? Good luck to you!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@autumnal that would be great if your DH was correct. Fingers crossed!


----------



## autumnal

Haha thank you Bev I hope so too

Dee: probably I will test the day after tomorrow (10dpo). I have been pregnant three times and two of those I got a faint line on 10dpo and the other 11dpo but it was a chemical. 
Fx for you to get a positive this cycle !!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Well today I am 4DPT and 3DPO, tests are still super dark, doesn’t appear the trigger is letting up at all so far.


----------



## Alligator

Good to hear from you @Jft1. I wouldn't worry too much about symptoms...although tiredness is certainly a symptom hehe :) With my DD most of my symptoms started around 6 weeks from what I recall! I had some minor breast tenderness before then but nothing to write home about, and I have that often now with PMS symptoms too, so funny how our bodies change!

Booked a marital counselling appointment for DH and I on Thursday so I hope that goes well and brings us some steps and a path to resolution!


----------



## kksy9b

@Becca_89 of course! And it could be late ovulation but it could also be a secondary estrogen surge. I don't get it much anymore (but generally speaking I don't have as much CM as I used to) but for years and years around 2-3 dpo I would have another surge of ewcm. If you google "secondary estrogen surge after ovulation" you can look up more info about it. Definitely won't hurt to do an OPK just to make sure but don't want you to be concerned if it's negative.

@Jft1 good to hear from you! Sorry that it's a bit rough for you right now. I got pregnant with my youngest the same month he turned 2...its a totally different ballgame when you have a baby/toddler and are pregnant! Take as much time for yourself as you can and soak in those snuggles with your oldest! I never had any pregnancy symptoms kick in until 5.5/6 weeks and it makes things so stressful! But you are having symptoms- exhaustion! I'm sure the rest will kick in soon enough. Did you have a lot of nausea etc with your oldest?

@Nixnax no denying that!!! Does it feel more real yet for your husband? :happydance::happydance:

@doggylover thank you! I'm praying this cycle we catch 

@Deethehippy glad all your tests came in! Now you won't have to wonder on your trip if you have tests at home waiting when you get back! Are your kiddos going on the trip with you or just you and DH?

@autumnal I've got you moved to the 25th! And hopefully your hubby is right!! Big emotional swings were my first (and really only) symptom in my tww with my boys. Not too much longer to testing!! And yes, I'm so grateful for my husband and how supportive of trying to have another baby he is now.

@PinkCupcakes how long does it typically take to test out a trigger?

@Alligator that's great you were able to get an appointment so quickly! Praying it becomes a really positive step forward for you all

---------------
I'll be off the rest of the day but will get back on tonight to catch up! My typical period migraine is usually gone by now (CD3) but is hanging around this time....the 3 glasses of wine last night probably didn't help LOL. But otherwise AF is being kind this month and I think will be done in the next day so pretty quick! Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Deethehippy

kksy9b said:


> @Becca_89 of course! And it could be late ovulation but it could also be a secondary estrogen surge. I don't get it much anymore (but generally speaking I don't have as much CM as I used to) but for years and years around 2-3 dpo I would have another surge of ewcm. If you google "secondary estrogen surge after ovulation" you can look up more info about it. Definitely won't hurt to do an OPK just to make sure but don't want you to be concerned if it's negative.
> 
> @Jft1 good to hear from you! Sorry that it's a bit rough for you right now. I got pregnant with my youngest the same month he turned 2...its a totally different ballgame when you have a baby/toddler and are pregnant! Take as much time for yourself as you can and soak in those snuggles with your oldest! I never had any pregnancy symptoms kick in until 5.5/6 weeks and it makes things so stressful! But you are having symptoms- exhaustion! I'm sure the rest will kick in soon enough. Did you have a lot of nausea etc with your oldest?
> 
> @Nixnax no denying that!!! Does it feel more real yet for your husband? :happydance::happydance:
> 
> @doggylover thank you! I'm praying this cycle we catch
> 
> @Deethehippy glad all your tests came in! Now you won't have to wonder on your trip if you have tests at home waiting when you get back! Are your kiddos going on the trip with you or just you and DH?
> 
> @autumnal I've got you moved to the 25th! And hopefully your hubby is right!! Big emotional swings were my first (and really only) symptom in my tww with my boys. Not too much longer to testing!! And yes, I'm so grateful for my husband and how supportive of trying to have another baby he is now.
> 
> @PinkCupcakes how long does it typically take to test out a trigger?
> 
> @Alligator that's great you were able to get an appointment so quickly! Praying it becomes a really positive step forward for you all
> 
> ---------------
> I'll be off the rest of the day but will get back on tonight to catch up! My typical period migraine is usually gone by now (CD3) but is hanging around this time....the 3 glasses of wine last night probably didn't help LOL. But otherwise AF is being kind this month and I think will be done in the next day so pretty quick! Hope you all have a great day!

It'll be me and OH and our twin girls  The older two are working and ages 18 and 20 so should be ok to look after themselves for a few days! I will leave them food. I am glad AF isn't being too brutal and I hope your head clears soon.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

@kksy9b im not sure, this is only my second cycle with the trigger shot so I have no idea lol


----------



## Nixnax

@kksy9b yes he is much better today. In his own words he's "come to terms" with it now :rofl:. He is a funny creature


----------



## Becca_89

I did a hcg by accident instead of an opk- then tested my opk, these are my results, with no idea when ovulation is/going to be.

I am sure I can see a squinter?


----------



## Becca_89

@kksy9b thank you, thats interesting! I will
Definitely look into this, very helpful info, I have a lot to learn xx


----------



## PinkCupcakes

We man this trigger shot is kicking my butt with severe fatigue ugh!!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Becca_89 said:


> I did a hcg by accident instead of an opk- then tested my opk, these are my results, with no idea when ovulation is/going to be.
> 
> I am sure I can see a squinter?
> 
> View attachment 1086262

I see it!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Hi! Haven’t been on here in years because we have 3 lovely children and are actually TTA (like talking about booking in the snip for DH!)... but I’ve had some strange dreams the past few days that led me to think I needed to test. Just looking for some eyes... I don’t think I’m crazy although the only unprotected BD we have done was on cycle day 5!?! How to explain this to my DH now!! these are 2 different tests CD 21/22 and 9/10 DPO.

Good luck to all you testers who are looking for that magical BFP!!!


----------



## Alligator

Reiko_ctu said:


> Hi! Haven’t been on here in years because we have 3 lovely children and are actually TTA (like talking about booking in the snip for DH!)... but I’ve had some strange dreams the past few days that led me to think I needed to test. Just looking for some eyes... I don’t think I’m crazy although the only unprotected BD we have done was on cycle day 5!?! How to explain this to my DH now!! these are 2 different tests CD 21/22 and 9/10 DPO.
> View attachment 1086264
> View attachment 1086263
> 
> Good luck to all you testers who are looking for that magical BFP!!!

Hi! I remember you!!

And yes I see it on that second test!


----------



## topazicatzbet

I can see a second line


----------



## Stargirl1993

Oh dear...6dpo and already craving chocolate.. :-k:-(


Reiko_ctu said:


> Hi! Haven’t been on here in years because we have 3 lovely children and are actually TTA (like talking about booking in the snip for DH!)... but I’ve had some strange dreams the past few days that led me to think I needed to test. Just looking for some eyes... I don’t think I’m crazy although the only unprotected BD we have done was on cycle day 5!?! How to explain this to my DH now!! these are 2 different tests CD 21/22 and 9/10 DPO.
> View attachment 1086264
> View attachment 1086263
> 
> Good luck to all you testers who are looking for that magical BFP!!!

looks positive to me I’ve inverted it for you hope you didn’t mind x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies my temp shot right up today to 37.02. 
My cross hairs are back and im 5DPO. 

Im getting thick white cm
I've been having niggly headaches
Itchy skin and boobs
Peeing alot
Lower backache and mild cramps like AF but loads milder. 
Twinges in overies 

I really hope these are all good signs. 
I mite start testing on Saturday at 9dpo. 
Im very nervous.


----------



## doggylover

Reiko_ctu said:


> Hi! Haven’t been on here in years because we have 3 lovely children and are actually TTA (like talking about booking in the snip for DH!)... but I’ve had some strange dreams the past few days that led me to think I needed to test. Just looking for some eyes... I don’t think I’m crazy although the only unprotected BD we have done was on cycle day 5!?! How to explain this to my DH now!! these are 2 different tests CD 21/22 and 9/10 DPO.
> View attachment 1086264
> View attachment 1086263
> 
> Good luck to all you testers who are looking for that magical BFP!!!

I see that line for sure!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed hun!


----------



## Stargirl1993

Becca_89 said:


> I did a hcg by accident instead of an opk- then tested my opk, these are my results, with no idea when ovulation is/going to be.
> 
> I am sure I can see a squinter?
> 
> View attachment 1086262

I’m sure I can see something!! I’ve inverted it hope you don’t mind! Good luck


----------



## Suggerhoney

Here is my chart today


----------



## Stargirl1993

Suggerhoney said:


> Here is my chart today
> View attachment 1086267

Yayy! I had a idea it would do that you just had a drop in estregon then your progesterone rised Good luck so happy for you! I have a good feeling for you about this cycle! And I hope I’m right <3


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Thanks ladies for your replies! I’m not crazy! It is crazy that I tested based on dreams though... super crappy low back and uterus today... not sure how to feel about that! 

Alligator I remember you too!! How old is your little one now?


----------



## tdog

Reiko_ctu said:


> Hi! Haven’t been on here in years because we have 3 lovely children and are actually TTA (like talking about booking in the snip for DH!)... but I’ve had some strange dreams the past few days that led me to think I needed to test. Just looking for some eyes... I don’t think I’m crazy although the only unprotected BD we have done was on cycle day 5!?! How to explain this to my DH now!! these are 2 different tests CD 21/22 and 9/10 DPO.
> View attachment 1086264
> View attachment 1086263
> 
> Good luck to all you testers who are looking for that magical BFP!!!

Mine looked like that and I'm now 9 weeks xx


----------



## autumnal

@Reiko_ctu @Becca_89 I see the lines on both of yours! So exciting! Fx for dark tests soon 

@Suggerhoney your chart is looking good. I always get a dip like that too around 3dpo


----------



## doggylover

@Suggerhoney glad to see that temp rise! I’m sure yesterday was just an anomaly! Let’s hope the temp stays up


----------



## Nixnax

@Suggerhoney yay for temp rise :happydance:

@Reiko_ctu oh I see that line. 

@Becca_89 something is catching my eye there. Good luck


----------



## SY92

I just wanted to Pop in and send you all some hugs!!
Congratulations to all the BFPs( some good lookin’ lines there ;) ) 
And massive amounts of baby dust to all still trying and waiting to test etc <3 <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks ladies. 
Really hope temp stays up. 
I will probably test on Saturday 9dpo. 
So nervous really hope i get my BFP and i get good progression and supper sticky healty beanie. Want that for all of us[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm itching to test - is 4 DPO too early?? :rofl::help:


----------



## SY92

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks ladies.
> Really hope temp stays up.
> I will probably test on Saturday 9dpo.
> So nervous really hope i get my BFP and i get good progression and supper sticky healty beanie. Want that for all of us[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


Got all my fingers crossed for you lovely!! <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

SY92 said:


> I just wanted to Pop in and send you all some hugs!!
> Congratulations to all the BFPs( some good lookin’ lines there ;) )
> And massive amounts of baby dust to all still trying and waiting to test etc <3 <3

Good to hear from you hon. I had a 3rd chemical pregnancy last cycle it was awful.
Im now 5dpo and i ovulated on CD13 so really hope this will be my month.
Can't believe ure 8 weeks thats gone so fast.
Hope ure ok


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Deethehippy im itching to test to but at the same time really nervous. 
I hope we all get our BFPs.


----------



## Deethehippy

Suggerhoney said:


> @Deethehippy im itching to test to but at the same time really nervous.
> I hope we all get our BFPs.

I prefer to get it over with and test early rather than wait and get more and more anxious. Hmm..maybe I should take HPT's on holiday lol


----------



## SY92

Suggerhoney said:


> Good to hear from you hon. U had a 3rd chemical pregnancy last cycle it was awful.
> Im now 5dpo and i ovulated on CD13 so really hope this will be my month.
> Can't believe ure 8 weeks thats gone so fast.
> Hope ure ok

ohh hun :( !
i know how awful that is! I have a good feeling this may your month!
Sending you all the hugs & love!
It really has flown in, i have nausea 24/7 its really taking it out me, but im grateful for it ..

Had an early scan on saturday after a scare, little bean is soo dinky .. was very reassuring to see their wee heartbeat flicking away <3


----------



## SY92

Deethehippy said:


> I'm itching to test - is 4 DPO too early?? :rofl::help:

take allll the hpts with ya on hols & have yerself a wee pee on a stick party every morning hehe orrrrr save them all for when ya get back .. might be a lovely little surprise waiting for you ;) ;) x hehe x


----------



## Deethehippy

SY92 said:


> take allll the hpts with ya on hols & have yerself a wee pee on a stick party every morning hehe orrrrr save them all for when ya get back .. might be a lovely little surprise waiting for you ;) ;) x hehe x

I don't know what to dooooo...I normally pee on about 20 between 6-9DPO but I wanted to go away without the stress. Maybe I'll sneak a few in my bag and only test if I get symptoms. lol
Glad you are doing well apart from the sickness but like you say it is kind of reassuring too x


----------



## SY92

Deethehippy said:


> I don't know what to dooooo...I normally pee on about 20 between 6-9DPO but I wanted to go away without the stress. Maybe I'll sneak a few in my bag and only test if I get symptoms. lol
> Glad you are doing well apart from the sickness but like you say it is kind of reassuring too x


Hehe sneak a couple and save the big ones for when you get back if you have squinters on hols :D Got my fingers crossed for you xx

thankyou, yeah definitely.. im just grateful that this one seems to be sticking, a big part of me cannot let go of the anxiety that its gonn end but trying so hard to keep positive x


----------



## Becca_89

Stargirl1993 said:


> I’m sure I can see something!! I’ve inverted it hope you don’t mind! Good luck
> 
> View attachment 1086266

Thank you for doing this, thats great!

i can definitely see something.

thank you all for looking, I will see how I get on and test again in a few days! Xxx


----------



## Alligator

Reiko_ctu said:


> Thanks ladies for your replies! I’m not crazy! It is crazy that I tested based on dreams though... super crappy low back and uterus today... not sure how to feel about that!
> 
> Alligator I remember you too!! How old is your little one now?

She just turned 2 last month! Time flies.

@Suggerhoney I knew your temp yesterday was just a fluke, that's great news it shot back up today. All great signs as well, fx for you. I have a good feeling this month, a later ovulation is a great start!


----------



## Suggerhoney

SY92 said:


> take allll the hpts with ya on hols & have yerself a wee pee on a stick party every morning hehe orrrrr save them all for when ya get back .. might be a lovely little surprise waiting for you ;) ;) x hehe x

Thank you i really hope ure right and this is my month. 
I've had headaches for about 3 days in a row now. 
I hope its a good sign. 
Very nervous about testing. Just hope if i am this one sticks. My heart can not cope with any more losses.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Alligator said:


> She just turned 2 last month! Time flies.
> 
> @Suggerhoney I knew your temp yesterday was just a fluke, that's great news it shot back up today. All great signs as well, fx for you. I have a good feeling this month, a later ovulation is a great start!

Thanks hon. 
I hope this will be it.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Need some advice: I haven't gotten a period since July 13th, I have irregular cycles and we are taking the "go with the flow" approach....so my question would be is, since I have gotten my period and it will be 6 weeks this upcoming Monday, should I call the doctor or just go with the flow and see what happens.

A look back at this cycle, it was normal....I don't feel different at all, nor do I feel AF is coming (usually I get crampy the day before), I have had crampy days but AF still didn't show up.

At this point I would love for AF to come so I can go for the next cycle ;)

Is there any chance I could still be pregnant, and not show a positive yet!


----------



## tdog

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Need some advice: I haven't gotten a period since July 13th, I have irregular cycles and we are taking the "go with the flow" approach....so my question would be is, since I have gotten my period and it will be 6 weeks this upcoming Monday, should I call the doctor or just go with the flow and see what happens.
> 
> A look back at this cycle, it was normal....I don't feel different at all, nor do I feel AF is coming (usually I get crampy the day before), I have had crampy days but AF still didn't show up.
> 
> At this point I would love for AF to come so I can go for the next cycle ;)
> 
> Is there any chance I could still be pregnant, and not show a positive yet!

Has been known that pregnancy tests haven't shown but blood draw has :shrug: if your normally regular I'd be inclined to ring the doc xx


----------



## Hevalouaddict

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Need some advice: I haven't gotten a period since July 13th, I have irregular cycles and we are taking the "go with the flow" approach....so my question would be is, since I have gotten my period and it will be 6 weeks this upcoming Monday, should I call the doctor or just go with the flow and see what happens.
> 
> A look back at this cycle, it was normal....I don't feel different at all, nor do I feel AF is coming (usually I get crampy the day before), I have had crampy days but AF still didn't show up.
> 
> At this point I would love for AF to come so I can go for the next cycle ;)
> 
> Is there any chance I could still be pregnant, and not show a positive yet!

my first pregnancy I had negative tests and negative bloods. I was sent for a scan because I was bleeding and that’s when they found I was MCing Twin 1 but twin 2 looked fine. When I fell pregnant with my second set of twins I had a barely visible positive and weak bloods. I carried my boys to 33 weeks but my bloods were terrible all through


----------



## Stargirl1993

I have af like cramps! I started off with some mild cramping last night it felt like it was in my back and it’s the same this morning! Agh.. :-( I guess there’s always next cycle!


----------



## Nixnax

Stargirl1993 said:


> I have af like cramps! I started off with some mild cramping last night it felt like it was in my back and it’s the same this morning! Agh.. :-( I guess there’s always next cycle!

Thats the only thing I had before my BFP, back aches. Good luck


----------



## Becca_89

Just took an OPK, haven't taken one since 5pm yesterday and its now 7.46am here, its a strong positive.

we BD early hours today, when is it likely I will ovulate? Hopefully its enough! 

when the pregnancy test dried last night,
You could see the line was a shadow on the side of a ghost line (where the line test line was) 

so looks like late ovulation! Xx


----------



## doggylover

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Need some advice: I haven't gotten a period since July 13th, I have irregular cycles and we are taking the "go with the flow" approach....so my question would be is, since I have gotten my period and it will be 6 weeks this upcoming Monday, should I call the doctor or just go with the flow and see what happens.
> 
> A look back at this cycle, it was normal....I don't feel different at all, nor do I feel AF is coming (usually I get crampy the day before), I have had crampy days but AF still didn't show up.
> 
> At this point I would love for AF to come so I can go for the next cycle ;)
> 
> Is there any chance I could still be pregnant, and not show a positive yet!

You say you have irregular cycles - is this cycle much longer than normal? I have had irregular cycles all my life, and I know what you mean about just wanting af to come. It’s a real pain not ever knowing for sure what is going on or when is the best time. Recently I had 4 cycles of 35 days and thought I was”cured”! But then my last cycle I didn’t ovulate until day 48!

Do you know when, or if, you ovulated? If yes and it’s longer than 14 days after ovulation then get in touch with your dr if hpt is negative. 

But if you haven’t ovulated yet and if very irregular cycles are your norm, I’d say just ride it out. But if this is longer than ever before contact your dr


----------



## Deethehippy

Morning everyone. I’m now 5DPO (I’ll drive everyone mad with my daily DPO updates) Nothing much to report here except needed to pee twice in the night and slightly achey hips?? Do have a few other ‘symptoms’ but they are usual at this point in my cycle. :coffee: 

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## autumnal

Last night I was going to clean my bathroom, and it smelled so bad in there I almost threw up. I asked my husband to check it out and he couldn't smell anything. Very suspicious!! I'll test tmrw morning (10dpo)! I also have a headache this morning. During my last pregnancy I was nauseated the entire 38weeks and had migraines constantly. I hope that these horrible symptoms are not for nothing lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

@autumnal that's a good sign!!


----------



## doggylover

Sounds like some promising signs, @autumnal 

@Deethehippy i swear I needed to pee more in my tww before this bfp, so fingers crossed!


----------



## autumnal

Hopefully :) it can be difficult to remember what is a normal AF symptom, because I never pay much attention to that, lol!

@doggylover congratulations on your pregnancy!! Hooray for #4!


----------



## Deethehippy

doggylover said:


> Sounds like some promising signs, @autumnal
> 
> @Deethehippy i swear I needed to pee more in my tww before this bfp, so fingers crossed!

Hehe I am old so I often need to pee more but hopefully it means something


----------



## autumnal

Deethehippy said:


> Hehe I am old so I often need to pee more but hopefully it means something :)

I have seen a lot of people say their first symptom was being very thirsty and having to pee constantly. So I hope it means good things for you!

I always have to pee as well. Small bladder club lol.


----------



## Deethehippy

autumnal said:


> I have seen a lot of people say their first symptom was being very thirsty and having to pee constantly. So I hope it means good things for you!
> 
> I always have to pee as well. Small bladder club lol.

Thank you. Your symptoms do sound promising, I had heightened smell and felt sick over certain things on my chemical cycle at 9DPO..it did end as a chemical obviously but I had some real pregnancy symptoms for a few days. Wishing you good luck for when you test.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

doggylover said:


> You say you have irregular cycles - is this cycle much longer than normal? I have had irregular cycles all my life, and I know what you mean about just wanting af to come. It’s a real pain not ever knowing for sure what is going on or when is the best time. Recently I had 4 cycles of 35 days and thought I was”cured”! But then my last cycle I didn’t ovulate until day 48!
> 
> Do you know when, or if, you ovulated? If yes and it’s longer than 14 days after ovulation then get in touch with your dr if hpt is negative.
> 
> But if you haven’t ovulated yet and if very irregular cycles are your norm, I’d say just ride it out. But if this is longer than ever before contact your dr

Well the only regular cycles I have had were on birth control...when I'm off birth control they are irregular...I have no idea if I even ovulated or nothing. I think like you mentioned I am going to ride it out, maybe I ovulated later...I guess we will just see what happens ;)


----------



## Mummafrog

Hi all :) 

Kksby thank you for thinking of me! 

I still haven't had a positive opk or smiley face :sad2:
The darkest test I have had so far was the evening of the 17th and I had lots of ewcm from about the 15th-18th. 
So we did do insems the 15th and 17th to be safe. 

But the tests seem to be looking darker again today!! :dohh::shrug::wacko:

I have a pelvic ultrasound scan today at 2:40pm because I convinced my GP to check me for PCOS haha. I'm praying they'll be able to tell me if I have alresdy ovulated or if it looks like I'm going to?! But it's not a proper fertility scan so maybe not. 

So I could either be 2dpo or still waiting.. watch this space and send me some love. I was so upset and wound up about it last night I cried. This is not healthy for us! 

Hugs to you all :hugs:


----------



## doggylover

autumnal said:


> Hopefully :) it can be difficult to remember what is a normal AF symptom, because I never pay much attention to that, lol!
> 
> @doggylover congratulations on your pregnancy!! Hooray for #4!

Thank you! I know what you mean, I never pay any attention to the nuances before af. I know I get bad skin and that’s it! I actually logged everything this tww in my app just so I would know for the future what was normal and what wasn’t. 



Deethehippy said:


> Hehe I am old so I often need to pee more but hopefully it means something :)

:haha: you’d think you were about 80 saying that!!! 



KitteyKat2010 said:


> Well the only regular cycles I have had were on birth control...when I'm off birth control they are irregular...I have no idea if I even ovulated or nothing. I think like you mentioned I am going to ride it out, maybe I ovulated later...I guess we will just see what happens ;)

Sounds just like my cycle. Completely screwed up! If it goes on too long then definitely get checked. I once had a 10 week cycle so got some bloods done (af arrived the next day :haha:)


----------



## 3 girlies

Hey everyone. I'm just dropping by gosh this thread moves so fast it's hard to keep up. 1dpo here, there was me saying we wont try this month, that went out the window haha.


----------



## autumnal

@Mummafrog I hope you get an answer soon!! That sounds frustrating.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Ugh so I’m 5DPT and 4DPO today and I’m constipated bad and gassy and extremely dizzy! Anyone get these symptoms with ovidrel?

edit: now it’s diarrhea ugh


----------



## Deethehippy

PinkCupcakes said:


> Ugh so I’m 5DPT and 4DPO today and I’m constipated bad and gassy and extremely dizzy! Anyone get these symptoms with ovidrel?
> 
> edit: now it’s diarrhea ugh

I had exactly that today! - constipated first thing (I always go first thing) and now going lots this afternoon! Maybe it's just common at this stage of TWW?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Stargirl1993 said:


> I have af like cramps! I started off with some mild cramping last night it felt like it was in my back and it’s the same this morning! Agh.. :-( I guess there’s always next cycle!

 I had those all yesterday... totally felt like AF was on its way, quite strong too... I don’t think you’re out at all!!




autumnal said:


> Last night I was going to clean my bathroom, and it smelled so bad in there I almost threw up. I asked my husband to check it out and he couldn't smell anything. Very suspicious!! I'll test tmrw morning (10dpo)! I also have a headache this morning. During my last pregnancy I was nauseated the entire 38weeks and had migraines constantly. I hope that these horrible symptoms are not for nothing lol

Oh that’s a super good sign. My last pregnancy that was my first sign... sense of smell went out of control. I’ve had Covid since and lost my sense of smell almost completely... sad but it might make the pregnancy a bit more bearable!

Kittykat you should start charting/temping if you’re not sure what’s going on. Super helpful if you end up going to a specialist to have those on hand.


----------



## Stargirl1993

Nixnax said:


> Thats the only thing I had before my BFP, back aches. Good luck

Thankyou x i might take a test tomorrow with my last pregnancy I got a very light positive at 8dpo. I don’t have much hope I don’t feel pregnant in my heart I think it will be negative x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for testing :)


----------



## tropicsgirl

Sorry I’ve been MIA. Life’s been busy but I have been reading all your posts! I woke up to a fair amount of bleeding today which included a few very small clots. I have been using OPKs and according to them I have not ovulated yet, but I should soon. I’m concerned because this is not just spotting - it resembles my actual period. Makes me feel like something is wrong with my body.. :( I will see what happens later today and see if it goes away. I could understand very minor bleeding, but not this!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Found this tidbit interesting! I had my HSG test before ovulation this cycle!


----------



## Becca_89

Can I please change my test date to 27th? I will be 7/8 dpo then, so still early. X


----------



## Alligator

Hi everyone! Nothing new to report here really - just going through the motions. Have counseling with hubby tomorrow. Hoping it goes well. It's stupid hot where I live and I'm over it. bring on fall! hehehe


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope that the counselling goes well


----------



## doggylover

Alligator said:


> Hi everyone! Nothing new to report here really - just going through the motions. Have counseling with hubby tomorrow. Hoping it goes well. It's stupid hot where I live and I'm over it. bring on fall! hehehe

Sending you lots of love for counselling. I hope it goes well. 

the weather here sucks at the minute. Apart from a few hours this morning it’s rained for 3 days straight. I also can’t wait for autumn. At least it’s supposed to rain then!


----------



## autumnal

@Reiko_ctu I am very sorry to hear you got covid and lost your sense of smell. That must have been very weird and scary!! 

@Stargirl1993 good luck with your testing!


----------



## Deethehippy

I am sooo tired and my nipples and boobs hurt. I know it can’t be a symptom at 5 dpo but why does post O symptoms have to feel so like what you expect from a pregnancy? My body is torturing me.

Also anyone who does charts... do my temps all look too low so far? there was no increase today at all.


----------



## topazicatzbet

My ovulation is settling down after my mmc and I just ovulated. My lp has been short since the mc too so I ll be testing around the 30th. Not expecting anything though as we had limited bd.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Tropicsgirl I think you should talk to your dr about mid-cycle bleeding - has it happened before? Could it be an anovulatory cycle that’s just short? What CD are you on?

stargirl can’t wait to see your test!

alligator GL with the counselling! Good on you guys for working on things. We have done counselling a few one offs over the years and it always helps!!

afm, test is the same today! Colour in person but barely anything on the pic! Haven’t really ever paid attention to darkening tests, usually just one and done but want to get a good solid result before breaking the news to DH... did call my midwife and get on with their practice with a due date of April 30. So hopefully this baby bean sticks around :)


----------



## Alligator

Do you have pics of the test @Reiko_ctu ?? Good luck!

@Deethehippy progesterone is the worst for symptom spotting. It made me crazy the last two cycles.


----------



## doggylover

Reiko_ctu said:


> Tropicsgirl I think you should talk to your dr about mid-cycle bleeding - has it happened before? Could it be an anovulatory cycle that’s just short? What CD are you on?
> 
> stargirl can’t wait to see your test!
> 
> alligator GL with the counselling! Good on you guys for working on things. We have done counselling a few one offs over the years and it always helps!!
> 
> afm, test is the same today! Colour in person but barely anything on the pic! Haven’t really ever paid attention to darkening tests, usually just one and done but want to get a good solid result before breaking the news to DH... did call my midwife and get on with their practice with a due date of April 30. So hopefully this baby bean sticks around :)

somehow I missed your bfp! Congrats!! Like @Alligator i’d love to see your tests :mrgreen:


----------



## Hevalouaddict

5dpo and feel nothing. I already feel out. I have horrendous back and shoulder pain even though I’ve been in the pool for 2 hours


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Well still no sign of my trigger fading any day soon.



last cycle at this time, seems it was out fast last cycle.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Reiko_ctu Good luck! :)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

These were from 10am, mid day urine not super concentrated...


----------



## FTale

@Reiko_ctu I see lines. Not sure how many dpo you but FX they get darker and darker!!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Reiko_ctu said:


> These were from 10am, mid day urine not super concentrated...
> View attachment 1086307
> View attachment 1086308

Looks like a positive..congrats.. Hope the tests get darker and darker.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

doggylover said:


> somehow I missed your bfp! Congrats!! Like @Alligator i’d love to see your tests :mrgreen:

Well I’m not sure if it’s a BFP cause I’ve never had tests this light before, but I’m just calling it that :lol: I’ll be elated if it sticks but also feeling super guilty because we agreed to be done and my husband definitely doesn’t want anymore. I know he will adjust and love this baby... we’re Christians and both totally believe that children are a blessing and that God is in control. Still though I’ve got this pit in my stomach about telling him once my lines are convincing enough.


----------



## LuvallmyH

3dpo :coffee: 
Could it get more boring? Lol


----------



## Reiko_ctu

FTale said:


> @Reiko_ctu I see lines. Not sure how many dpo you but FX they get darker and darker!!!

I was really bad at charting this month and don’t really have a definitive O date... I think I must have O’d early because we used protection once AF was done... I think this is 11 or 12 dpo according to ewcm... and I usually get lines like this at 8-9dpo in my previous pregnancies! I only have one test left... will I be able to hold out till tomorrow FMU? Or a 4 hr hold tonight :confused:


----------



## doggylover

PinkCupcakes said:


> Well still no sign of my trigger fading any day soon.
> 
> View attachment 1086304
> 
> 
> last cycle at this time, seems it was out fast last cycle.
> 
> View attachment 1086305

Gosh that line is still strong. Hope it fades ASAP. 



Reiko_ctu said:


> These were from 10am, mid day urine not super concentrated...
> View attachment 1086307
> View attachment 1086308

Very clear! I’m sure your husband will be delighted, once he gets his head around the surprise! 

@LuvallmyH :haha: so true. Days 1-6 dpo are the worst imo!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Doggylover I just noticed our kids birth years are matchy :)


----------



## doggylover

Reiko_ctu said:


> Doggylover I just noticed our kids birth years are matchy :)

so they are! And no4 will be as well! :mrgreen:


----------



## tbfromlv

Mummafrog said:


> Hi all :)
> 
> Kksby thank you for thinking of me!
> 
> I still haven't had a positive opk or smiley face :sad2:
> The darkest test I have had so far was the evening of the 17th and I had lots of ewcm from about the 15th-18th.
> So we did do insems the 15th and 17th to be safe.
> 
> But the tests seem to be looking darker again today!! :dohh::shrug::wacko:
> 
> I have a pelvic ultrasound scan today at 2:40pm because I convinced my GP to check me for PCOS haha. I'm praying they'll be able to tell me if I have alresdy ovulated or if it looks like I'm going to?! But it's not a proper fertility scan so maybe not.
> 
> So I could either be 2dpo or still waiting.. watch this space and send me some love. I was so upset and wound up about it last night I cried. This is not healthy for us!
> 
> Hugs to you all :hugs:

They will definitely be able to tell if you ovulated because they will be checking out your ovaries. You may have to actually ask the technician because they aren’t always very talkative and either tell you nothing at all or only tell you about the main thing you’re there for lol

@Deethehippy EXACT same thing going on with my chart. I think zero increase in the last 2-3 days. To be fair I’m not waking at the same time now and I’ve woken up very cold (some weird cold front came through and we still had a fan on.. and I’m a mouth breather soo there’s that!) I keep thinking I didn’t actually ovulate but... I think I did? This is a strange cycle for me. I guess I will find out one way or another huh?


----------



## Deethehippy

tbfromlv said:


> They will definitely be able to tell if you ovulated because they will be checking out your ovaries. You may have to actually ask the technician because they aren’t always very talkative and either tell you nothing at all or only tell you about the main thing you’re there for lol
> 
> @Deethehippy EXACT same thing going on with my chart. I think zero increase in the last 2-3 days. To be fair I’m not waking at the same time now and I’ve woken up very cold (some weird cold front came through and we still had a fan on.. and I’m a mouth breather soo there’s that!) I keep thinking I didn’t actually ovulate but... I think I did? This is a strange cycle for me. I guess I will find out one way or another huh?

I think the batteries are a bit low on my thermometer so maybe that affects it? It wouldn’t even beep when I tried this afternoon. Must get OH to change them for me and see if it makes any difference. I don’t think the temperatures are an exact science but would be nice to see an increase or an implantation dip. Good luck to you x


----------



## Suggerhoney

6dpo still having headaches. 
Had some pains in overies. 
And feeling really hot. 
Temp was 37.02 again today. 
Been feeling drained and haven't had much energy. 
My skin is itchy. 
Feeling out :-(


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Sugger that’s a high temp! Your progesterone must be raging!!


----------



## Stargirl1993

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Need some advice: I haven't gotten a period since July 13th, I have irregular cycles and we are taking the "go with the flow" approach....so my question would be is, since I have gotten my period and it will be 6 weeks this upcoming Monday, should I call the doctor or just go with the flow and see what happens.
> 
> A look back at this cycle, it was normal....I don't feel different at all, nor do I feel AF is coming (usually I get crampy the day before), I have had crampy days but AF still didn't show up.
> 
> At this point I would love for AF to come so I can go for the next cycle ;)
> 
> Is there any chance I could still be pregnant, and not show a positive yet!

If I’m honest I would call the doctor and tell them the situation x




Mummafrog said:


> Hi all :)
> 
> Kksby thank you for thinking of me!
> 
> I still haven't had a positive opk or smiley face :sad2:
> The darkest test I have had so far was the evening of the 17th and I had lots of ewcm from about the 15th-18th.
> So we did do insems the 15th and 17th to be safe.
> 
> But the tests seem to be looking darker again today!! :dohh::shrug::wacko:
> 
> I have a pelvic ultrasound scan today at 2:40pm because I convinced my GP to check me for PCOS haha. I'm praying they'll be able to tell me if I have alresdy ovulated or if it looks like I'm going to?! But it's not a proper fertility scan so maybe not.
> 
> So I could either be 2dpo or still waiting.. watch this space and send me some love. I was so upset and wound up about it last night I cried. This is not healthy for us!
> 
> Hugs to you all :hugs:

 You could have faild ovulation and your body is trying again!! Good luck!! x


Alligator said:


> Hi everyone! Nothing new to report here really - just going through the motions. Have counseling with hubby tomorrow. Hoping it goes well. It's stupid hot where I live and I'm over it. bring on fall!hehehe

Hope everything goes well with counselling tomorrow and you and hubby get on track x 




Hevalouaddict said:


> 5dpo and feel nothing. I already feel out. I have horrendous back and shoulder pain even though I’ve been in the pool for 2 hours

 hopefully it’s just to early! good luck!! x



Reiko_ctu said:


> These were from 10am, mid day urine not super concentrated...
> View attachment 1086307
> View attachment 1086308

I deffo see lines!! How exciting! Good luck!! x




Suggerhoney said:


> 6dpo still having headaches.
> Had some pains in overies.
> And feeling really hot.
> Temp was 37.02 again today.
> Been feeling drained and haven't had much energy.
> My skin is itchy.
> Feeling out :-(

that’s a lovely high temp! so excited for you I really hope you get your bfp ! x good luck!!


Deethehippy said:


> I am sooo tired and my nipples and boobs hurt. I know it can’t be a symptom at 5 dpo but why does post O symptoms have to feel so like what you expect from a pregnancy? My body is torturing me.
> 
> Also anyone who does charts... do my temps all look too low so far? there was no increase today at all.
> 
> View attachment 1086293

I think your chart looks lovely and you can see the temp shift! Your temps are really stable I really hope you get your bfp this month!! x good luck!! .



I really hope I haven’t forgotten to reply to anyone this thread moves really fast and I’m still getting use to how to use this forum :lol:


----------



## Mummafrog

I had my ultrasound. I love having a good look at my organs :huh:

Everything is totally healthy and normal. My right ovary was active with several good looking follicles. My left a bit more sleepy with 2 or 3 follicles visible but that one was harder for her to see. 
My lining is currently 4mm thick and she didn't think I'd ovulated yet, but I don't have a dominant follicle so I'm not just about to either. 

So looks like good things are happening and my LH is definitely on the up looking at the tests. Just praying it's my turn to ov soon, after 5 months of waiting :coffee:

I think I'll wait a bit easier now though, I was so scared something was wrong before which made it harder. 

Suger - you are not out at 5dpo! I don't have any symptoms in the tww when I'm actually pregnant haha. My symptoms usually wait till about 7 weeks then hit me like a freight train. Good luck x


----------



## Stargirl1993

Mummafrog said:


> I had my ultrasound. I love having a good look at my organs :huh:
> 
> Everything is totally healthy and normal. My right ovary was active with several good looking follicles. My left a bit more sleepy with 2 or 3 follicles visible but that one was harder for her to see.
> My lining is currently 4mm thick and she didn't think I'd ovulated yet, but I don't have a dominant follicle so I'm not just about to either.
> 
> So looks like good things are happening and my LH is definitely on the up looking at the tests. Just praying it's my turn to ov soon, after 5 months of waiting :coffee:
> 
> I think I'll wait a bit easier now though, I was so scared something was wrong before which made it harder.
> 
> Suger - you are not out at 5dpo! I don't have any symptoms in the tww when I'm actually pregnant haha. My symptoms usually wait till about 7 weeks then hit me like a freight train. Good luck x

glad everything went well @Mummafrog! Xx


----------



## Stargirl1993

My temps seem abit up and down not sure if it’s because I wasn’t consistent with times the few times after ovulation but I think my charts looking okay. I’m hoping to have gone back to my 25 day cycles after my miscarriage in June x


----------



## PinkCupcakes

So me and OH just BDed and I’m having the worst pressure full pain in my abdomen, thought maybe at first I had to poo but nothing just pressure and pain! Ugh. Ouch!!!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Good evening ladies, 

I talked to my ob-gyn and they aren't really too concerned. Since I do have irregular cycles (when I'm off birth control, which I just recently came off)...my cycles have been out of whack, I'm sure that it will take a while and who knows maybe a surprise BFP will be in store for us. My last three cycles have been: June 17, June 26, July 13, I guess we will see what happens. I really don't think I could take my temp once I start a new cycle...just because I don't sleep very well (with the toddler waking up, schoolwork, and chores!) I don't sleep much!!! :) My life will start to get busier next week, when I start college courses (9 credits)...so I'm sure my mind will be somewhat off of getting pregnant (hopefully!). As far as testing again for a BFP, I might wait until next week sometime :)


----------



## tropicsgirl

Reiko_ctu said:


> Tropicsgirl I think you should talk to your dr about mid-cycle bleeding - has it happened before? Could it be an anovulatory cycle that’s just short? What CD are you on?
> 
> stargirl can’t wait to see your test!
> 
> alligator GL with the counselling! Good on you guys for working on things. We have done counselling a few one offs over the years and it always helps!!
> 
> afm, test is the same today! Colour in person but barely anything on the pic! Haven’t really ever paid attention to darkening tests, usually just one and done but want to get a good solid result before breaking the news to DH... did call my midwife and get on with their practice with a due date of April 30. So hopefully this baby bean sticks around :)

I am on CD 15. I have to admit my last AF was weird. It only lasted 4 days and was not very heavy at all. Normally AF last 6 days and is heavier. I’m bleeding quite a bit more now..looks like full blow AF...but I’m not expecting AF to arrive until around sept. 5th. 

I’m actually have an appointment with my doctor early next month, for a different reason but I’ll definitely bring this up. This has only happened once since I got off BC though so I’m wondering if it was just an anovulatory cycle. 

Congrats on the positive - how exciting! Hope it gets darker for you!


----------



## Stargirl1993

BFN I had a idea that would be the case absolutely gutted :cry: 

my temp is still up but that’s about it! Have a feeling I’m out anyways :sad1:


----------



## Nixnax

@Stargirl1993 its still early yet, wishing you luck


----------



## Deethehippy

Stargirl1993 - 8 dpo is very early for a positive, you still have time! I know you got one that early before but maybe you ovulated earlier than you thought that time and ever pregnancy is different! 

Tropicsgirl - I hope that your new cycle will be a more regular one. Sometimes we can just get a few wonky ones here and there.

Pinkcupcakes - do you get irritable bowel at all? Mine can flare up after BD (sorry TMI) hope the discomfort goes away soon.

I’m 6 dpo today and a temp drop..not enough for a implantation dip and too early for AF. Must change the batteries in my thermometer. Not feeling it this month tbh but know it’s still early.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Told my DH and he was lovely. I can finally be Properly excited about this baby! Praying for a sticky bean!! Now for the sickness though... hoping I don’t have HG with this one!

stargirl with my 3 pregnancies I’ve had 2 positives at 9dpo and 1 that was stark white bfn at 11 dpo and then BFP at 12dpo. So it really doesn’t mean you’re out just cause you usually have a BFP by 8 dpo! Test again in a few days! Or... test every day if you have the cheapies lying around haha!!


----------



## autumnal

Today I tested (10dpo) and I feel absolutely sick as a dog from the moment I got out of bed like my last pregnancy - and I got a super squinter! It barely is visible on a picture but it's pink in person. I'm so excited and very shocked that it happened so quickly as it took a year to get pregnant with my last baby. Definitely not showing DH yet as he will just say he can't see the line lol but he already has his suspicions. Here are my symptoms:

3-5 dpo: small amount yellow CM
7 dpo: very bad cramps. I thought I was out, felt like AF
8-9 dpo: fatigue. Acid reflux. Nausea. Headache. We drove to the beach and I said I wanted to eat honey and my DH said uhh I think you are pregnant. I've been going to bed at 8pm sometimes
10dpo: I feel like death warmed over! 
I will try to post an image in a sec


----------



## autumnal




----------



## Deethehippy

autumnal said:


>

Looking good and the symptoms too. Congrats :)


----------



## autumnal

@Deethehippy thanks!! I'm still worried about having a chemical since it's so faint but hopefully all will be well


----------



## Nixnax

@autumnal yay congrats, look forward to more tests. My DH didn't believe any tests with lines. Had to wait for a digi before he believed me!

@Reiko_ctu amazing news that your DH was good about you. Congrats 

@Deethehippy get that battery changed. When will you start testing?


----------



## Deethehippy

Autumnal - 10 dpo is still early, your line looks good. I understand the worry though. FX it gets darker tomorrow.

NixNax - no doubt I will test today and tomorrow lol but then we go away and next test will be 10/11 dpo!


----------



## doggylover

@autumnal that’s a beautiful :bfp:!! Congratulations! I don’t think it’s to faint at all for 10dpo, looks like mine with my last two pregnancies, both bfp at 10dpo.


----------



## Deethehippy

Tested with SweetyFox tests 6DPO today - BFN - what is wrong with me? :haha:

(Oh and battery is now changed in my BBT thermometer so hopefully should be accurate now if there was an issue at all)


----------



## tdog

autumnal said:


>

Yey I see it :) xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

@autumnal Congratulations!!


----------



## FTale

Congrats Autumn!

Fx if you are still waiting to test
:dust:

Big hugs if af has showed. Mine should be here tomorrow or Saturday. 

Gonna slowly walk to July thread if there is one. 

Hugs


----------



## PinkCupcakes

6DPT 5DPO, and tests are finally starting to fade after the trigger. My pressure pain has settled down a lot but still there and today I have the strongest metallic taste in my mouth, yuck!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies 
Im 7dpo and my temp went up again today. I really hope this is a good sign. Won't be testing untill 9 or 10dpo. So nervous.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Stargirl1993 8dpo is really early hon. Ive never got any lines at 8dpo. 
The ealiest I got lines with my son was 10dpo and they were faint. So u still have time hon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

PinkCupcakes said:


> 6DPT 5DPO, and tests are finally starting to fade after the trigger. My pressure pain has settled down a lot but still there and today I have the strongest metallic taste in my mouth, yuck!
> 
> View attachment 1086346

Good luck hon


----------



## 3 girlies

Good luck pink, deffo taking longer for the line to fade I wonder if that's a god thing, hope it is. 

Sugger your chart is looking good! Makes me want to temp again I did it with my last 2 children but I dont sleep good enough anymore lol


----------



## Stargirl1993

Just done another test holding my urine since this morning!! Am I seeing things?!? I’m sure I see a really really faint line! :o


----------



## 3 girlies

I see a line too


----------



## Stargirl1993

3 girlies said:


> I see a line too

I thought I was going crazy!! I really hope it’s not a indent I know you can get them on these tests x


----------



## 3 girlies

It looks pink to me!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

autumnal said:


>

I can see that!!! Yay!! I hope for some really dark tests soon for you so DH can be convinced :dance: What’s your due date!?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Stargirl I *think* I see that too!! Take another test tomorrow? Honestly if it was me I’d take one in the evening- that’s when all my good lines have shown up before.


----------



## Stargirl1993

autumnal said:


>

Congratulations!! xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm currently 8/9dpo and wasn't due to test until the 24th but here I am with a test to show!. I'm feeling really down and disappointed today, don't feel like its ever going to happen!. Trying to snap myself out of it but just don't have much hope this month and guess I was heavily emotionally invested in the cycle than I thought!.

Any way here's the test, I thought I could see a line but its super faint to might not mean anything, I've never used this brand before.


----------



## autumnal

Thanks everyone!!
@Reiko_ctu well my cycles are really long so if I go by ovulation instead of lmp it'd be may 3rd

I see the faint lines on both your tests ladies!! Fx!!


----------



## Deethehippy

xMissxZoiex said:


> I'm currently 8/9dpo and wasn't due to test until the 24th but here I am with a test to show!. I'm feeling really down and disappointed today, don't feel like its ever going to happen!. Trying to snap myself out of it but just don't have much hope this month and guess I was heavily emotionally invested in the cycle than I thought!.
> 
> Any way here's the test, I thought I could see a line but its super faint to might not mean anything, I've never used this brand before.
> 
> View attachment 1086355

The most common day for implantation is actually 8DPO so you are testing very early, it's really uncommon to get a BFP at 8/9DPO. Wishing you lots of luck..there is still plenty of time.


----------



## Alligator

YAY woke up to some BFP tests this morning, love that! Congrats :) And for anyone still waiting and testing my fx for you.

Met DH briefly this am as I dropped something off at our house (in an effort to help our finances I am going through all our clothing/items to sell or consign and had someone picking something up today) and he said he wants us to come home and is willing to work on things which is a great start. We have counseling tonight so I hope that goes well and we can talk a little bit more.


----------



## FTale

@Stargirl1993 I saw it right away!!! Fx it gets darker!!


----------



## Bump288

Hey ladies I’m 5/6 dpo today and will start testing around the 24th can I be added please !!


----------



## Bump288

Stargirl1993 said:


> Just done another test holding my urine since this morning!! Am I seeing things?!? I’m sure I see a really really faint line! :o
> 
> View attachment 1086351

I feel like something is catching my eye !


----------



## MrsKatie

@Alligator huge hugs. Human beings are endlessly complicated creatures- and yet all too simple and predictable at the same time! Relationships are a beautiful thing because of what they require from us. You have to truly want what is Best, what is Right. Not just what is easy or what you think you want. You gotta dig deep. It looks like you and DH are both doing that now. You’ll be ok and you’ll be TTC before you know it.

Congratulations on the BFPs!

Sorry to be brief and miss people, we are scrambling to pack to go camping. I’ll be gone until Sunday and will check in then. Sending you all love and luck!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Anyone else have a mild temp in the 99s during TWW?


----------



## tdog

Stargirl1993 said:


> Just done another test holding my urine since this morning!! Am I seeing things?!? I’m sure I see a really really faint line! :o
> 
> View attachment 1086351

I see something fx'd for you I always got stronger lines on an evening than a morning xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Bump288 said:


> Hey ladies I’m 5/6 dpo today and will start testing around the 24th can I be added please !!

Good luck :)


----------



## doggylover

Stargirl1993 said:


> Just done another test holding my urine since this morning!! Am I seeing things?!? I’m sure I see a really really faint line! :o
> 
> View attachment 1086351

I see something!!!!! More tests ASAP! 



Alligator said:


> YAY woke up to some BFP tests this morning, love that! Congrats :) And for anyone still waiting and testing my fx for you.
> 
> Met DH briefly this am as I dropped something off at our house (in an effort to help our finances I am going through all our clothing/items to sell or consign and had someone picking something up today) and he said he wants us to come home and is willing to work on things which is a great start. We have counseling tonight so I hope that goes well and we can talk a little bit more.

That’s really wonderful news, alligator. I’m so pleased to hear he is feeling ready to move forward and have you all back together. Hopefully he is feeling better within himself. 

@Suggerhoney that temp rise looks very good!!


----------



## 3 girlies

Hope counselling goes well alligator. 

I'm 2 dpo today....wow this month is dragging so far. Had a really bad headache the past 2 days it scares me as I missed a clexane injection but fingers crossed it's just a coincidence. I guess I will never not have that fear of more clots in my brain now, i wish i was the same as before it happened life seemed so much easier.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@3 girlies I'm so sorry you've been through that :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

3 girlies said:


> Hope counselling goes well alligator.
> 
> I'm 2 dpo today....wow this month is dragging so far. Had a really bad headache the past 2 days it scares me as I missed a clexane injection but fingers crossed it's just a coincidence. I guess I will never not have that fear of more clots in my brain now, i wish i was the same as before it happened life seemed so much easier.

I get headaches around ovulation with my vestibular migraine - I know it's not the same for you but maybe it was just hormonal? You are so brave..it's so hard to live with a condition that affects your day to day life. x


----------



## Deethehippy

Alligator said:


> YAY woke up to some BFP tests this morning, love that! Congrats :) And for anyone still waiting and testing my fx for you.
> 
> Met DH briefly this am as I dropped something off at our house (in an effort to help our finances I am going through all our clothing/items to sell or consign and had someone picking something up today) and he said he wants us to come home and is willing to work on things which is a great start. We have counseling tonight so I hope that goes well and we can talk a little bit more.

Good luck at counselling and I hope you get to discuss things a bit further. I am so glad that DH is wanting things back to how they were. :hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

I so see that line hon


Stargirl1993 said:


> Just done another test holding my urine since this morning!! Am I seeing things?!? I’m sure I see a really really faint line! :o
> 
> View attachment 1086351


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thaj


doggylover said:


> I see something!!!!! More tests ASAP!
> 
> 
> 
> That’s really wonderful news, alligator. I’m so pleased to hear he is feeling ready to move forward and have you all back together. Hopefully he is feeling better within himself.
> 
> @Suggerhoney that temp rise looks very good!!


Thanks hon. I tested and BFN but only 7dpo. Really hope the temp rise means a BFP is coming.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thaj


doggylover said:


> I see something!!!!! More tests ASAP!
> 
> 
> 
> That’s really wonderful news, alligator. I’m so pleased to hear he is feeling ready to move forward and have you all back together. Hopefully he is feeling better within himself.
> 
> @Suggerhoney that temp rise looks very good!!


Thanks hon. I tested and BFN but only 7dpo. Really hope the temp rise means a BFP is coming.


----------



## doggylover

Suggerhoney said:


> Thaj
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hon. I tested and BFN but only 7dpo. Really hope the temp rise means a BFP is coming.

7dpo is still so early, don’t read too much in to it yet.


----------



## LuvallmyH

xMissxZoiex said:


> I'm currently 8/9dpo and wasn't due to test until the 24th but here I am with a test to show!. I'm feeling really down and disappointed today, don't feel like its ever going to happen!. Trying to snap myself out of it but just don't have much hope this month and guess I was heavily emotionally invested in the cycle than I thought!.
> 
> Any way here's the test, I thought I could see a line but its super faint to might not mean anything, I've never used this brand before.
> 
> View attachment 1086355

I might be able to make something out. I totally get being more emotionally invested. It’s like we start out saying it is what it is. Until it isn’t. And a bfn shatters us. I hate ttc and the heartache it brings. Fx for that line to get darker!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Stargirl1993 said:


> Just done another test holding my urine since this morning!! Am I seeing things?!? I’m sure I see a really really faint line! :o
> 
> View attachment 1086351

I can easily see that!! Fx!!


----------



## LuvallmyH

4dpo and peeing on opk because I suck. ](*,)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

LuvallmyH said:


> 4dpo and peeing on opk because I suck. ](*,)

You gotta pee on something to keep you sane!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Stargirl did you test again??


----------



## Stargirl1993

Reiko_ctu said:


> Stargirl did you test again??

I haven’t but I will in the morning x looking a reviews online I think it could be a evap x


----------



## Alligator

Thanks ladies - I am hopeful. I know everything won't be all solved or all better tomorrow but I *think* we're on the right path. And if we have to wait another few months to TTC that's okay, in the grand scheme of things it's not the end of the world, I'm 34 (well in 10 days I will be) so I have lots of time.


----------



## FTale

@PinkCupcakes yes, if it happens, it does so during the day time but mostly around high noon after 7dpo. My progesterone is usually pretty high at that point. 

FX its a good sign for you.


----------



## salamander91

Alligator said:


> Thanks ladies - I am hopeful. I know everything won't be all solved or all better tomorrow but I *think* we're on the right path. And if we have to wait another few months to TTC that's okay, in the grand scheme of things it's not the end of the world, I'm 34 (well in 10 days I will be) so I have lots of time.

I'm glad things seem to be getting back on the right path. Hopefully you'll be back ttc soon :hugs: x


----------



## salamander91

I think my body is making up for the 12 week cycle by giving me an extra long period. CD10 and still bleeding ](*,)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Is it annoying if I keep posting test progression here for a few days? Or is there another thread for test progression?


----------



## 3 girlies

Post away I love seeing tests :)


----------



## Bump288

Reiko_ctu said:


> Is it annoying if I keep posting test progression here for a few days? Or is there another thread for test progression?

We love seeing the progression !!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Thanks bump! Not sure about the protocol. My previous pregnancies I’ve always had nice strong lines and never kept testing... this one is taking a long time to get dark. However between waking in the night with a toddler and a kitten I often sit down to pee and then forget to save my FMU for a test.... and I drink tons of water during the day so I have really diluted urine... so I’m guessing that’s why my tests aren’t too dark yet at 13dpo! It’s there though and darker today than yesterday. Today’s was at 1:30, pretty clear urine and just a 2 hr hold. ETA: AF is due tomorrow or Saturday based on my cycles... they have been 24-26 days!!


----------



## 3 girlies

Deffo darker today :)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

salamander91 said:


> I think my body is making up for the 12 week cycle by giving me an extra long period. CD10 and still bleeding ](*,)

That’s really crappy. I’m sorry!! I hope things get on for you soon here! Is that worrying for you at all or pretty in the range of your cycle?


----------



## Deethehippy

Looks darker to me and we always love to see progression.


----------



## Deethehippy

salamander91 said:


> I think my body is making up for the 12 week cycle by giving me an extra long period. CD10 and still bleeding ](*,)

I really hope after this long cycle and long bleed that things might go back to more regular lengths. Hope the bleeding slows and goes away soon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I think its a bit darker today. Good luck. 


@LuvallmyH totaly relate to everything in ure post. Ttc is so hard emotionally and mentally. The constant BFNs and then the faint lines that dont progress its so very hard. 
I really hope this is all our month and we all get our BFPs that do progress. Its sure been a long time coming. Im fed up with the constant heartbreak. 
I have everything crossed for all of us ladies. And esp for all of us that have been trying for ages and have had losses. My fingers and toes are extra crossed[-o&lt;

Ahhh @salamander91 im sorry hon. That is long to be bleeding. I hope this cycle brings u ure much deserved BFP.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@doggylover yeah 7dpo is definitely to early so im not feeling bummed just yet. 
I think if im getting BFNS at 10 or 11dpo then ill know im out. 
Just hope if i am this one sticks. 
The fear of having a 4th chemical in a row is getting to me but im trying not to stress. 
Just hope if i do get lines that they get darker and darker and that little one will settle in for the long run and be my take home rainbow baby. 
This is our 6th month ttc and I hope its 6th month lucky. 
Wud be great not to have to have all the fertility bloodtests done next cycle and be pregnant with a healthy baby instead [-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Alligator 
Thinking of you hon. 
If im out this cycle I'll be still joining u in the waiting to try so at least u won't be on ure own and we can keep each other going if u know what i mean. 
I will definitely be holding off after this cycle while I'm getting all the bloods done etc. 
We wont start trying again untill Dec or Jan.


----------



## LuvallmyH

We love line porn! Please post all you bfp progression!!!


----------



## autumnal

@salamander91 I'm sorry about the wonky cycles!! That sounds so annoying! Fx the bleeding stops soon 

@Reiko_ctu definitely looks darker today. My tests take a while to get dark too especially on cheapies.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Ugh still having that weird cramping pressure feeling. 6DPT 5DPT. Had three mature follicles at scan during ovulation (right before) dang trigger shot is still super strong on HPT today. I’m just so confused on this weird cramping pressure.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Super happy with this afternoons test :) :) :)


----------



## doggylover

Reiko_ctu said:


> Super happy with this afternoons test :) :) :)
> 
> View attachment 1086374

That’s a fab one!


----------



## Deethehippy

I’m 7 dpo today and my temps look so flat. I don’t hold out much hope for this cycle now. I’m just getting up to go on holiday so may not be online quite so much.. not sure yet. Will enjoy myself and ‘try’ to forget about testing. I’ll test when I get home either 10 dpo pm or SMU 11 dpo. 

That’s a fab darker line Reiko_ctu!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Reiko_ctu said:


> Super happy with this afternoons test :) :) :)
> 
> View attachment 1086374

Great line!


----------



## Nixnax

@Stargirl1993 I see that line. That looks darker than mine when I got my first line.

@xMissxZoiex something is catching my eye, good luck for your next test. 

@Reiko_ctu lovely line progression there.

@Alligator big hugs, thinking of you. You're doing the right thing. Your relationship is number 1. 

@Suggerhoney got everything crossed for you

@Deethehippy wishing you lots of luck


----------



## tdog

@Reiko_ctu that line is lovely and dark now well getting darker :)

@Deethehippy hope you have a lovely time xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Deethehippy said:


> The most common day for implantation is actually 8DPO so you are testing very early, it's really uncommon to get a BFP at 8/9DPO. Wishing you lots of luck..there is still plenty of time.

Funny enough last night around 10pm I noticed some spotting, mostly brown/pink with little dots of red in it. Fingers crossed this is implantation and the next few days of testing might come up with something. X


----------



## salamander91

Reiko_ctu said:


> That’s really crappy. I’m sorry!! I hope things get on for you soon here! Is that worrying for you at all or pretty in the range of your cycle?

It's definitely unusual for me but my cycles have been long up since my miscarriage in Jan so I'm guessing my hormones are all messed up. It seems to be getting a lighter today so hopefully I'm near the end now


----------



## Stargirl1993

This mornings test.. I really can’t get excited till I get a proper line and I’m still really unsure :neutral:
Updated with chart. I feel like af is about to come I have some mild cramps x


----------



## 3 girlies

I can still see a line, good luck I hope they get darker x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it :)


----------



## doggylover

Stargirl1993 said:


> This mornings test.. I really can’t get excited till I get a proper line and I’m still really unsure :neutral:
> Updated with chart. I feel like af is about to come I have some mild cramps x
> View attachment 1086380
> View attachment 1086381

I see that!! I also thought af was going to come and had cramps so not always a bad sign!


----------



## Stargirl1993

Just been to look at it now the test has dried and it looks negative I won’t test anymore I’ll see if my period comes x


----------



## doggylover

@Stargirl1993 try not to feel despondent. Are you 9dpo? If so that’s a great line for 9dpo!!


----------



## Stargirl1993

doggylover said:


> @Stargirl1993 try not to feel despondent. Are you 9dpo? If so that’s a great line for 9dpo!!

Yep 9dpo xx


----------



## doggylover

Stargirl1993 said:


> Yep 9dpo xx

My 10dpo line wasn’t darker than that so I think it’s fab! I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## autumnal

Mine is getting darker now! I think I'm 12dpo today so happy with it


----------



## autumnal

@Stargirl1993 try to remember at this point in the cycle, two days doubling is like from 4 to 8 so both lines will be very very faint


----------



## LuvallmyH

I’m starting to get some pretty strong symptoms here! I only ever get heartburn when very early pregnant and I had it before bed last night. I also woke up with the worst taste in my mouth. My temps keep going up & up. Silly symptom spotting so early!!


Have a wonderful time Dee!

Star that test is darker for sure. I understand how you are feeling though.

Beautiful bfp autumn & Reiko!

Alligator, I hope it went well last night. Been thinking about you.

Sugger, I looking forward to seeing your bfp!


----------



## Suggerhoney

My temp plumeted today. Im 8dpo. 
Think I may be out again:cry:


Im having itchy nipples and my right one feels a little tender. And felt a bit sick this morning. 
Been having very vivid dreams and this is TMI but ive had alot of gas:blush:
Been having like a poking feeling in my overies. 
But my temp has completely plumeted and I'm only 8dpo and not due AF for just over a week:shrug:
I didnt sleep that well so maybe its that. But I wudnt think it wud drop that much. 




Reiko_ctu said:


> Super happy with this afternoons test :) :) :)
> 
> View attachment 1086374

Congratulations


----------



## Suggerhoney

Stargirl1993 said:


> This mornings test.. I really can’t get excited till I get a proper line and I’m still really unsure :neutral:
> Updated with chart. I feel like af is about to come I have some mild cramps x
> View attachment 1086380
> View attachment 1086381

I still see a line hon and hope it gets darker. 
Trust me i know how anxous it is getting faint lines and hoping they darken. 
Im like a bag of nerves. My temp plumeted and im 8dpo. Not tested today. 
I think im out:-(


----------



## Suggerhoney

LuvallmyH said:


> I’m starting to get some pretty strong symptoms here! I only ever get heartburn when very early pregnant and I had it before bed last night. I also woke up with the worst taste in my mouth. My temps keep going up & up. Silly symptom spotting so early!!
> View attachment 1086387
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful time Dee!
> 
> Star that test is darker for sure. I understand how you are feeling though.
> 
> Beautiful bfp autumn & Reiko!
> 
> Alligator, I hope it went well last. Been thinking about you.
> 
> Sugger, I looking forward to seeing your bfp!

Those symptoms sound great and ure chart looks amazing hon. 
Thank you but I dont think ill be getting a BFP really feeling out


----------



## 3 girlies

Sugger it's still above the cover line so could be implantation dip eeek fingers crossed!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Implantation dip sugger!


----------



## Stargirl1993

Thankyou everyone, if I’m not pregnant this cycle I won’t be charting anymore it’s to stressful x I think I just may get some better opks and do them I normally feel ovulation pain anyways x 

@Suggerhoney 8dpo is common for implantation!! I really hope this is your time!! Xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks ladies. 
I didn't think a implantation dip wud be that severe. But its given me food for thiught. Im still getting twinges and pains in overies. 
I really hope it is implantation. 
I really hope and pray if it is this one sticks[-o&lt;

I've tested today being as I'm 8dpo and BFN but I guess if that dip is implantation that cud be the reason.
If my temp goes up tommorow I may test again. 
Thank you ladies for giving me hope. My heart sank this morning with that temp drop and seeing the BFN made me feel disappointed but I know its still very early.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I've got everything crossed for you hun x


----------



## elencor

Wow so much to catch up, I see there are a couple of new BFP so congratulations! 
Just a little update about myself, after the CP my period arrived 4 days late, it was really painful but regular in quantity and duration, actually I dealed with sciatica which I never had before, do you think that was caused by the CP? Now I'm on CD 10 and bleeding again with a few small clots... So apparently this cycle is going to be weird, I don't know if I'm gonna ovulate


----------



## 3 girlies

Implantation dip Is a good thing I always panicked when my temp didnt drop lol. Looking forward to seeing your tests.

3dpo for me here, going so slow. I am feeling quite confident but I say that every month :rofl: had the weirdest dream last night that my dog that was pts a couple of months ago was alive &the vets made a mistake...was so vivid I woke up & it felt like I was grieving from scratch again :cry: we collect our new puppy on friday so obviously hes been on my mind alot. One good thing is my headaches improved a bit today, not gone completely though but hopefully will over the weekend x


----------



## LuvallmyH

5dpo opk. (Had to pee on something:-=)

May we all get hpts that look like this!!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That would be amazing!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

7DPT, 6DPO, and still having the pressure feeling in my abdomen, and tests are still pretty dark, seems although the trigger just doesn’t want to leave my body this cycle. Last cycle it was completely gone by now. Same tests too.


----------



## Suggerhoney

LuvallmyH said:


> 5dpo opk. (Had to pee on something:-=)
> View attachment 1086392
> 
> May we all get hpts that look like this!!!!

Oh yes please I wud love that so much.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bevziibubble said:


> I've got everything crossed for you hun x


Thanks Bev im so nervous about testing next.


----------



## FTale

@@@ September 2020: Let's Fall Pregnant Y'[email protected]@@

Hi everyone just wanted you all to know I made a new home for those of us moving on to September. I don't know if I did the link right but FX!!

All are welcome, no matter where you are on your journey. :hug:


----------



## Bump288

LuvallmyH said:


> 5dpo opk. (Had to pee on something:-=)
> View attachment 1086392
> 
> May we all get hpts that look like this!!!!

Can I just say that I love that you have to “pee on something “ lol. I always start testing way too early (I’m 6dpo and tested this morning ) knowing damn well it would be bfn... but like you I have the urge to pee on sticks lmao!!!


----------



## autumnal

@Suggerhoney @PinkCupcakes praying for you both to get good news this month!!


----------



## Stargirl1993

PinkCupcakes said:


> 7DPT, 6DPO, and still having the pressure feeling in my abdomen, and tests are still pretty dark, seems although the trigger just doesn’t want to leave my body this cycle. Last cycle it was completely gone by now. Same tests too.
> 
> View attachment 1086395

good luck!! x


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Thanks ladies! It’s just so weird how the trigger is so dark still, it’s the same MG as last cycle.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Sugger and Luv those symptoms all sound promising!!

stargirl I can see that line for sure. 

unfortunately my FMU test this morning is a squinter again!?? The afternoons test was darker but then when it dried it’s a squinter as well. So strange. My AF is due today or tomorrow and I’m having cramps, but my temp is still high. Ugh, I’m really worried about a CP :( I will be so disappointed!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> Sugger and Luv those symptoms all sound promising!!
> 
> stargirl I can see that line for sure.
> 
> unfortunately my FMU test this morning is a squinter again!?? The afternoons test was darker but then when it dried it’s a squinter as well. So strange. My AF is due today or tomorrow and I’m having cramps, but my temp is still high. Ugh, I’m really worried about a CP :( I will be so disappointed!


Oh no i hope it isn't a chemical hon. Ive had 3 chemicals since April this year and they are heartbreaking. Ive had 5 chemicals all together and a later Misscarige at 10+4. 
So im always a bag of nerves in the first trimester. 
This year has been the first time I've had multiple losses back to back. 
I hate getting lines and them not progressing. 
Im so scared I'm going to have a 4th chemical in a row. 
So I really hope if I am pregnant this one sticks. 
My heart can not take anymore losses. 
Ive been pregnant 3 times in 6 months but all chemicals. 
I just cant get excited anymore.


----------



## Suggerhoney

autumnal said:


> @Suggerhoney @PinkCupcakes praying for you both to get good news this month!!

Thank you so much hon thats so kind of you. 
Praying for us all on here [-o&lt;


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Sugger that’s a lot of loss to hold. I’ve had one mc at 8 weeks and I forgot the feeling of being early pregnant... it’s so worrying. We weren’t even trying for this baby but if it turns out to be a CP I will be grieving. So many dreams in my heart for our 4th babe already.


----------



## Deethehippy

Got to my holiday. It’s very windy but hopefully we will get a calm day! Good wishes to you all and hope there will be loads more lucky BFP’s in here soon x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> Sugger that’s a lot of loss to hold. I’ve had one mc at 8 weeks and I forgot the feeling of being early pregnant... it’s so worrying. We weren’t even trying for this baby but if it turns out to be a CP I will be grieving. So many dreams in my heart for our 4th babe already.

I had my first chemical in April and I was devastated but accepted it. 
I had another chemical in June and again was upsett but just accepted it. 
My last chemical was last cycle i found out I was pregnant on CD23. My tests were very faint but this time they did darken a bit more so I was feeling more positive about that pregnancy. 
But then the lines started going fainter. 
I then decided to not test for a few days to give the HCG a chance to rise but woke on the morning of Saturday 1st August pouring with blood. 
It was hurendous. I was so heartbroken because I was still getting faint lines. 
That last chemical hit me hard and I felt like giving up ttc. 
My other chemicals messed with my cyckes causing me to O way to early on CD8 but this last chemical has not messed with my cycle. I ovulated on cd13 so I hope that means if I am pregnant it has a better chance. 

Really hope my temps go back up tommorow and I get my BFP and healthy sticky rainbow baby. 
This is the longest ive ever ttc. 
When I came off the mini pill in feb I did not think it wud be this hard. 

Keeping my fingers crossed fot u hon that all will be well.


----------



## FTale

Have fun Dee!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Deethehippy said:


> Got to my holiday. It’s very windy but hopefully we will get a calm day! Good wishes to you all and hope there will be loads more lucky BFP’s in here soon x
> 
> View attachment 1086397

Lovely photo Dee Dee. Did u sneak any tests?


----------



## 3 girlies

Ahh have a lovely time dee xx


----------



## Deethehippy

No..I brought no tests at all so will just wait and hope. Will be symptom spotting to the max no doubt.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Did an HPT in the evening with a different brand cheapie and it’s so much darker than the other cheapies! How is my test so dark still being 7DPT!? Shouldn’t they fade??? These are afternoon tests, my morning test was still way dark too.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck ladies :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Deethehippy said:


> No..I brought no tests at all so will just wait and hope. Will be symptom spotting to the max no doubt.

I think u did the right thing hon. Enjoy ure holiday and I hope wen u get home u get 2 lovely lines. That wud be so awesome. 




PinkCupcakes said:


> Did an HPT in the evening with a different brand cheapie and it’s so much darker than the other cheapies! How is my test so dark still being 7DPT!? Shouldn’t they fade??? These are afternoon tests, my morning test was still way dark too.
> 
> View attachment 1086400

Good luck Pink. 
I really hope this is ure month. 

AFM I have a new symtom. Tender sore right breast. 
This is always a classic pregnancy sign for me as I don't get any breast pain b4 or during AF. Its always a early pregnancy symptom but sadly I had sore breasts with all 3 chemicals as But they fizzled out at 12dpo along with the fading tests. 
With healthy pregnancies the breast pain does not fizzle out. 
I really hope this is it ladies.


----------



## Bump288

PinkCupcakes said:


> Did an HPT in the evening with a different brand cheapie and it’s so much darker than the other cheapies! How is my test so dark still being 7DPT!? Shouldn’t they fade??? These are afternoon tests, my morning test was still way dark too.
> 
> View attachment 1086400

I have these two brands and they have different sensitivities the pink one being more sensitive so that might have something to do with it


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Bump288 said:


> I have these two brands and they have different sensitivities the pink one being more sensitive so that might have something to do with it

Thank you! Still it should be fading thought shouldn’t it? Lol


----------



## Suggerhoney

I said I wudnt symptom spot and here I am listing every ache and pain lmao:haha:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Unfortunately quite a bit fainter today... feeling disappointed


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## doggylover

Deethehippy said:


> Got to my holiday. It’s very windy but hopefully we will get a calm day! Good wishes to you all and hope there will be loads more lucky BFP’s in here soon x
> 
> View attachment 1086397

what a lovely picture!!! Have a wonderful break, I hope the weather is good for you. 



Reiko_ctu said:


> Unfortunately quite a bit fainter today... feeling disappointed
> View attachment 1086424

Oh dear, hopefully it’s just the amount you’ve drunk and it’s not a bad sign x


----------



## LuvallmyH

Reiko_ctu said:


> Unfortunately quite a bit fainter today... feeling disappointed
> View attachment 1086424

I think that’s still very easy to see. Fx it’s nothing to worry about.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Actually it just makes a ton of sense that it’s a CP. I ovulated early Enough that sex on CD 5 got me pregnant... so my lining likely didn’t have enough time to properly build up. And I usually feel pretty sick right from the positive test and have felt fine... not really having any symptoms except cramping. I’ll be surprised if I don’t get AF tomorrow. Thanks for letting me bug you guys with all my tests :). Maybe there’s still a sticky bean but if not it’s ok. Our original plan was 3 and we are a happy family!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I wish all of you get your hearts desires for a BFP fulfilled very soon xx


----------



## doggylover

Reiko_ctu said:


> Actually it just makes a ton of sense that it’s a CP. I ovulated early Enough that sex on CD 5 got me pregnant... so my lining likely didn’t have enough time to properly build up. And I usually feel pretty sick right from the positive test and have felt fine... not really having any symptoms except cramping. I’ll be surprised if I don’t get AF tomorrow. Thanks for letting me bug you guys with all my tests :). Maybe there’s still a sticky bean but if not it’s ok. Our original plan was 3 and we are a happy family!!

:hugs: everything is crossed for you that your surprise baby surprises you again and sticks around


----------



## LuvallmyH

Anyone ever heard of just having hcg in your system between o & af? I seem to get very early lines. Sometimes they progress, sometimes not. I wonder, can you produce a small amount of hcg at fertilization? I should not be testing so early I know! Last cycle I got my bfp with this ic at 6dpo & frer at 7dpo. Today is 5dpo and I have lines again. (The opk was not dipped in same sample & the tests did not touch.) I am not saying I think these are bfp, but it is super weird.
After time limit.

Around 3 minutes. Slightly tweaked so you can see the line.

I shouldn’t even post this lol. I know it’s too early and I know how cheap ic’s work :blush:. I do find it weird that I always get some kind of line.
Carry on....


----------



## Bump288

PinkCupcakes said:


> Thank you! Still it should be fading thought shouldn’t it? Lol

You have been testing with the blue ones originally right ? :) sorry hard to find your previous post. Is the blue one not lighter than the others you took? 
If you’re referring to the pink one, you would only be able to compare it to another pink one taken before it. Comparing two different brands with different sensitivities and dye wouldn’t give you a good comparison


----------



## doggylover

Maybe you implant very early? And start producing your hcg early?


----------



## Bump288

LuvallmyH said:


> Anyone ever heard of just having hcg in your system between o & af? I seem to get very early lines. Sometimes they progress, sometimes not. I wonder, can you produce a small amount of hcg at fertilization? I should not be testing so early I know! Last cycle I got my bfp with this ic at 6dpo & frer at 7dpo. Today is 5dpo and I have lines again. (The opk was not dipped in same sample & the tests did not touch.) I am not saying I think these are bfp, but it is super weird.
> After time limit.
> View attachment 1086429
> 
> Around 3 minutes. Slightly tweaked so you can see the line.
> View attachment 1086430
> 
> I shouldn’t even post this lol. I know it’s too early and I know how cheap ic’s work :blush:. I do find it weird that I always get some kind of line.
> Carry on....

I’m sorry I’m not seeing anything :/


----------



## LuvallmyH

Bump288 said:


> I’m sorry I’m not seeing anything :/

That’s ok! It’s just a shadow anyway.


----------



## LuvallmyH

doggylover said:


> Maybe you implant very early? And start producing your hcg early?

Who knows! Shouldn’t have even posted it lol. I was just curious.


----------



## Bump288

So I am not big on symptoms spotting but something is up and I wanted your ladies opinions 
I’m 6/7 dpo and since about 4 dpo my lower tummy has been very tender (like it’s sensitive when I push to pee, kind of like a pulling feeling), I have been extremely bloated and very gassy has anyone experienced this while pregnant ?! Hoping it’s a good sign lol


----------



## Bump288

LuvallmyH said:


> That’s ok! It’s just a shadow anyway.

Hang in there !!!!! We are about the same dpo I’m squinting at every possible line too !!! Lol


----------



## LuvallmyH

Bump288 said:


> So I am not big on symptoms spotting but something is up and I wanted your ladies opinions
> I’m 6/7 dpo and since about 4 dpo my lower tummy has been very tender (like it’s sensitive when I push to pee, kind of like a pulling feeling), I have been extremely bloated and very gassy has anyone experienced this while pregnant ?! Hoping it’s a good sign lol

Gassy is one of my first signs! The pain could be from that or digestion slowing down because you are pregnant.


----------



## Bump288

LuvallmyH said:


> Gassy is one of my first signs! The pain could be from that or digestion slowing down because you are pregnant.

It’s weird because it’s not like gas pain or stomach pain it’s like muscle pain in my very low abdomen (uterus) area.


----------



## autumnal

@Reiko_ctu I am so sorry you suspect it may be a chemical. Sending all my love to you. I know they are so disappointing.. it's not fair. Sorry also to hear of your previous loss :(


----------



## Stargirl1993

Deethehippy said:


> Got to my holiday. It’s very windy but hopefully we will get a calm day! Good wishes to you all and hope there will be loads more lucky BFP’s in here soon x
> 
> View attachment 1086397

such a lovely picture! Hope you have a lovely time! I hope there’s a bfp for you when you get home!! :dust:


----------



## Stargirl1993

Reiko_ctu said:


> Sugger and Luv those symptoms all sound promising!!
> 
> stargirl I can see that line for sure.
> 
> unfortunately my FMU test this morning is a squinter again!?? The afternoons test was darker but then when it dried it’s a squinter as well. So strange. My AF is due today or tomorrow and I’m having cramps, but my temp is still high. Ugh, I’m really worried about a CP :( I will be so disappointed!

bless you I can’t imagine how anxious your feeling right now xx stick baby stick!! <3


----------



## Stargirl1993

PinkCupcakes said:


> Did an HPT in the evening with a different brand cheapie and it’s so much darker than the other cheapies! How is my test so dark still being 7DPT!? Shouldn’t they fade??? These are afternoon tests, my morning test was still way dark too.
> 
> View attachment 1086400

Sorry I Havnt a clue about any of this but wishing you lots of luck!! :dust:


----------



## Stargirl1993

LuvallmyH said:


> Anyone ever heard of just having hcg in your system between o & af? I seem to get very early lines. Sometimes they progress, sometimes not. I wonder, can you produce a small amount of hcg at fertilization? I should not be testing so early I know! Last cycle I got my bfp with this ic at 6dpo & frer at 7dpo. Today is 5dpo and I have lines again. (The opk was not dipped in same sample & the tests did not touch.) I am not saying I think these are bfp, but it is super weird.
> After time limit.
> View attachment 1086429
> 
> Around 3 minutes. Slightly tweaked so you can see the line.
> View attachment 1086430
> 
> I shouldn’t even post this lol. I know it’s too early and I know how cheap ic’s work :blush:. I do find it weird that I always get some kind of line.
> Carry on....

I can’t see anything but I do love a good line spot so keep posting pics :)
Good luck!! :dust:


----------



## Stargirl1993

Have cramps tonight but also have ibs cramps! hate it when I have a flare up so painful. Depending on tomorrow’s temp I will do another test x af come at 11dpo last time but don’t sure if that was because I didn’t have a proper period x


----------



## tbfromlv

PinkCupcakes said:


> Did an HPT in the evening with a different brand cheapie and it’s so much darker than the other cheapies! How is my test so dark still being 7DPT!? Shouldn’t they fade??? These are afternoon tests, my morning test was still way dark too.
> 
> View attachment 1086400

Girl, mine didn’t disappear until 14dpt! It’s such a variance because it’s all how your body is metabolizing it and some months are different. It’s so hard when you want to test so badly!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Bump288 said:


> So I am not big on symptoms spotting but something is up and I wanted your ladies opinions
> I’m 6/7 dpo and since about 4 dpo my lower tummy has been very tender (like it’s sensitive when I push to pee, kind of like a pulling feeling), I have been extremely bloated and very gassy has anyone experienced this while pregnant ?! Hoping it’s a good sign lol

4 dpo is super early for any pregnancy related symptoms but I've heard that pulling feeling before being a symptom... maybe implantation!? FX!!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

tbfromlv said:


> Girl, mine didn’t disappear until 14dpt! It’s such a variance because it’s all how your body is metabolizing it and some months are different. It’s so hard when you want to test so badly!!

Did it end up a BFP?


----------



## tbfromlv

PinkCupcakes said:


> Did it end up a BFP?

First time I had a chemical (but I have a history of losses) second one was with IVF and yes I got a BFP and take home baby


----------



## Hevalouaddict

8 dpo, feeling sick and have been peeing all day (sorry tmi) I literally had to go every time I had a drink. My boss said it’s because I drank lots but I’ve only drank a litre of water like usual


----------



## PinkCupcakes

tbfromlv said:


> First time I had a chemical (but I have a history of losses) second one was with IVF and yes I got a BFP and take home baby

So if it showed until 14DPO, did it ever even truly go away on tests?


----------



## tbfromlv

PinkCupcakes said:


> So if it showed until 14DPO, did it ever even truly go away on tests?

12dpo, 14dpt. It was negative 12dpo and came back positive on 13dpo. 
With my IVF cycle it never went negative. It started turning slightly darker at the equivalence of 9dpo.


----------



## tropicsgirl

@Bump288 I am sure that could be a symptom..I didn't have that, but then again I didn't have hardly any symptoms when I was pregnant besides getting bigger! 

@Reiko_ctu I really hope you aren't experiencing a chemical. Hang in there and take care of yourself. 

So this is the 3rd day of bleeding, but now it is barely there. Yesterday was also much lighter. I have a feeling this is not AF..it would have lasted longer than 3 days and would have been a bit heavier throughout. The clots were weird though...only have those during AF. Just some random mid-cycle bleeding I guess.

Anyway, I keep testing and no positive OPK yet, though today's was a higher level than yesterday, but still low.


----------



## Stargirl1993

Omg I’m actually shaking!! Is this actually it!!

I woke up a hour and 27mins earlier then normal my temp went up to 37.07 but when I use temp adjuster it’s up to 37.23

2 different tests


----------



## lisaalove

@Stargirl1993 I see a line on both of those!


----------



## Stargirl1993

lisaalove said:


> @Stargirl1993 I see a line on both of those!

Thankyou I’m glad I’m not just seeing things! I thought I was going crazy they come up before time limit x will hold urine and do another later x


----------



## lisaalove

@Stargirl1993 fx they get darker for you, i deffinately see it more on the first one but it seems like its there on both!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Stargirl1993 I see the lines!


----------



## tdog

@Stargirl1993 I see a line on both also :yipee: xx


----------



## Deethehippy

I can see the lines too Stargirl.

8 DPO today for me and sore boobs and slight nausea this morning. Both common for me at this point in my cycle. Temp did go up which is good. Nothing much else to report.


----------



## Nixnax

@Stargirl1993 I see those lines clear as day. BFP

@Reiko_ctu I hope your lines get darker. Big hugs

@Deethehippy have a fabulous break


----------



## 3 girlies

I see both lines how exciting!!!

Dee your chart is looking fab!

4dpo for me today, boobs are killing me & I mean proper stabbing pains & feel achy & heavy too, all normal for me though after last months chemical but we shall see. Not actually got any tests in the house which never happens so I cant even test until 8dpo even if I ordered them today, how boring lol


----------



## Stargirl1993

Just done another!


----------



## DuckyBlue

I'm sorry if this seems like a silly question. I just posted a thread about it but thought I'd ask here anyway. I had a little bit of red blood on the toilet paper this morning. The thing is, I'm only on cycle day 24 and so if this was my period it would be unheard of for me to have a cycle this short!! I'm freaking out, and my darling partner is standing by the phone waiting to call a doctor if he needs to, but I've told him to hold off until I get some advice first. 

We've been trying for almost 9 years to get pregnant and are tyring hard not to get our hopes up but this is also incredibly unusual!

I have read about implantation bleeding, but read it's usually pink? I don't have any cramping or anything. Should we be worried?


----------



## 3 girlies

Deffo a bfp congratsxx


----------



## tdog

Stargirl1993 said:


> Just done another!
> 
> View attachment 1086440

Definitely :bfp: :yipee: xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## autumnal

@DuckyBlue it could be IB if it's a small amount. You could also just be spotting. Do you track ovulation? Sometimes we just have an off month and ovulate at a different time, sometimes due to stress. Hoping it's a good sign for you. 

@Stargirl1993 congrats !!!


----------



## doggylover

@Stargirl1993 wonderful lines! :bfp: :bfp: congratulations!!

@Deethehippy i hope you’re enjoying your time away.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Beautiful bfp star!!!!


----------



## Hevalouaddict

@Stargirl1993 yay! That’s a BFP! 

AFM when I woke up and wiped there was a tinge of dark blood. I’m 8dpo and I don’t really have short cycles so I’m hoping it’s not AF.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Hevalouaddict Fingers crossed it's not AF :af:


----------



## 3 girlies

Hevalouaddict said:


> @Stargirl1993 yay! That’s a BFP!
> 
> AFM when I woke up and wiped there was a tinge of dark blood. I’m 8dpo and I don’t really have short cycles so I’m hoping it’s not AF.

Implantation I hope ;)


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Stargirl1993 said:


> Just done another!
> 
> View attachment 1086440

That is a wonderful BFP! See lines all on three of them :happydance:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Hey ladies!

I tried calling the doctor, to see if I could possibly go in for a blood test because I'm late (I probably ovulated late if I ovulated at all!)..and they said "no". The fact I just got off birth control in June or sometime around there...means that it could take up to three months just to get a "normal" period. Kinda bummed about everything. So DH decided to pick up a "cheap" blue dye test for me to surprise me....I think he noticed I was pretty down about the whole thing....he has no clue what "blue" dye tests are like, but it's the thought that counts :) Anyways I took one, I had two lines come up within the time period (I've attached a picture at bottom). I have pink FRER's coming Monday, so I might take one Tuesday morning, I guess it will just depend on how I'm feeling!


----------



## 3 girlies

I hate blue dye tests but that's clear


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it!


----------



## LuvallmyH

I am also skeptical of blue dye tests, but that looks like a bfp.


----------



## Stargirl1993

Now I can believe it! Thankyou so much to everyone who has said congratulations!

hope you all get bfps so you can join me xx


----------



## LuvallmyH

Stargirl1993 said:


> Now I can believe it! Thankyou so much to everyone who has said congratulations!
> 
> hope you all get bfps so you can join me xx
> 
> View attachment 1086448
> View attachment 1086449

I knew it!!!! So happy for you!


----------



## doggylover

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I tried calling the doctor, to see if I could possibly go in for a blood test because I'm late (I probably ovulated late if I ovulated at all!)..and they said "no". The fact I just got off birth control in June or sometime around there...means that it could take up to three months just to get a "normal" period. Kinda bummed about everything. So DH decided to pick up a "cheap" blue dye test for me to surprise me....I think he noticed I was pretty down about the whole thing....he has no clue what "blue" dye tests are like, but it's the thought that counts :) Anyways I took one, I had two lines come up within the time period (I've attached a picture at bottom). I have pink FRER's coming Monday, so I might take one Tuesday morning, I guess it will just depend on how I'm feeling!
> 
> View attachment 1086447

whoa that’s a clear one!!! Congratulations! 



Stargirl1993 said:


> Now I can believe it! Thankyou so much to everyone who has said congratulations!
> 
> hope you all get bfps so you can join me xx
> 
> View attachment 1086448
> View attachment 1086449

:wohoo: That’s a great line!!!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines!


----------



## tdog

@KitteyKat2010 I see that line clearly xx

@Stargirl1993 no denying that line and no squinting needed :wohoo: congratulations xx


----------



## Stargirl1993

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I tried calling the doctor, to see if I could possibly go in for a blood test because I'm late (I probably ovulated late if I ovulated at all!)..and they said "no". The fact I just got off birth control in June or sometime around there...means that it could take up to three months just to get a "normal" period. Kinda bummed about everything. So DH decided to pick up a "cheap" blue dye test for me to surprise me....I think he noticed I was pretty down about the whole thing....he has no clue what "blue" dye tests are like, but it's the thought that counts :) Anyways I took one, I had two lines come up within the time period (I've attached a picture at bottom). I have pink FRER's coming Monday, so I might take one Tuesday morning, I guess it will just depend on how I'm feeling!
> 
> View attachment 1086447

looks positive!! I would go and get a first response!! x good luck!! x


----------



## Suggerhoney

BFN at 9dpo and all my symptoms have vanished. Feeling totaly bummed. Just wanna cry. :cry:


----------



## Stargirl1993

Suggerhoney said:


> BFN at 9dpo and all my symptoms have vanished. Feeling totaly bummed. Just wanna cry. :cry:

It’s still early yet I know it’s hard implantation happens anywhere from 6-11dpo so your still in with a chance, what’s your temps like today? x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Star girl that's amazing!! Congrats!! What lovely lines!!

Hevalou I hope that's IB! Could definitely be! For me I have 23-26 day cycles so would definitely be AF if it were me.

No AF today (which would be a 26 day cycle, longest since getting AF back after weaning my LO at 18 months) and my temp is still up! So I'm still here! However I don't have any tests left... I will get a frer for Sunday morning because I have a massage on Sunday afternoon and I'd want to tell my therapist I'm pregnant before having a massage :) Yesterday was very stressful - my oldest and I had a rough day, and it was pouring rain and I slipped down my deck stairs and hurt my butt. I hope at 4 weeks pregnant that can't really do anything to the bean!!

Sugger I'm sorry - keep your hopes up xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Aaand here comes some nausea. Had to cough a bit to clear my throat and turned to full on gagging over the Trash can.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Stargirl1993 said:


> It’s still early yet I know it’s hard implantation happens anywhere from 6-11dpo so your still in with a chance, what’s your temps like today? x


Im due AF on Friday. Ive had symptoms for a few days. The sore boobs started up yesterday but today nothing and stark white BFN. 
My temp went up but im not feeling hopeful at all. 
Im dreading all the bloodtests next cycle and being told bad news. Im 40 nearly 41 so my chances are so slim and the Misscarige rate is so high. Thats probably why ive had 3 in a row. 
I had blazing positives with my son at 10dpo. 
And lots of symptoms esp sore boobs b4 i got my BFP. 
Same with our other son and my daughter sore boobs a week b4 AF was due. 
Even the pregnancy monitor on FF has given me 0. Last 2 cycles with my chemicals i had 80pts. 
This is literally my last cycle and if AF shows we can't try again untill Dec/Jan and thats only providing there is nothing wrong with me. 
Been trying since Feb and all I've had is losses. 
TTC sucks so much. 
I'll show u my chart but im 99% sure im out.


----------



## JJB2

Congrats @Stargirl1993 
Im 9/10dpo (if I ovulated) I dont have any symptoms but I still tested and bfn. My eyes always want to make shadows/lines but Im sure its nothing there.


----------



## mommy2twokj

Tell me im not crazy is this evap or pink?


----------



## LuvallmyH

mommy2twokj said:


> Tell me im not crazy is this evap or pink?
> 
> View attachment 1086457
> View attachment 1086458

That’s a blazing bfp!!!


----------



## lisaalove

Definitely a bfp @mommy2twokj


----------



## Reiko_ctu

JJB2 said:


> Congrats @Stargirl1993
> Im 9/10dpo (if I ovulated) I dont have any symptoms but I still tested and bfn. My eyes always want to make shadows/lines but Im sure its
> View attachment 1086455
> View attachment 1086456

 My eyes are seeing something on that frer honestly. 


And mommy2 that’s a strong line, looks pink to me!!


----------



## lisaalove

Sorry, @JJB2 I dont see anything on yours. :hugs:


----------



## Bump288

Stargirl1993 said:


> Omg I’m actually shaking!! Is this actually it!!
> 
> I woke up a hour and 27mins earlier then normal my temp went up to 37.07 but when I use temp adjuster it’s up to 37.23
> 
> 2 different tests
> 
> View attachment 1086434
> View attachment 1086435
> View attachment 1086436

Yay congrats !!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Congrats star


----------



## doggylover

mommy2twokj said:


> Tell me im not crazy is this evap or pink?
> 
> View attachment 1086457
> View attachment 1086458

That’s PINK! What an amazing :bfp: congratulations!!!! 


Jeepers, guys, so many bfps on this thread!!! And still 9 days left!!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

OK so boobs feeling slightly tender again. But so so mild.
Hopfully yesterdays dip was implantation.
I really hope if i am it sticks so scared about having even more chemicals or getting BFNs.
I feel like I'm coming down with a cold. Itchy scratchy throat and blocked nose.

I also forgot to mention that I had a second LH surge.
I had ewcm from cd9 to cd14
Positive opks on day 12
Soft high open cervix on day 13 and pains in overies.
Day 14 opks going negative and cervix low firm closed.
Cd15 thick white cm
Cd16 I randomly did a opk in early even and got anoter Positive.
Line was slightly darker than control but I feel my day 12 opks were darker and it matches with my other fertile symptoms.

So I just thought out of curiosity I'd chart that opk on FF and it have me dotted cross hairs for cd17 and 5dpo.

I've taken it back out tho because it only gave me dotted lines and all my fertile symptoms were around day 12.
I really think I did O on day 13 tho.
I was told to always chart ure OPK when u first get a positive and then stop testing so im gonna stick with my first positive opks because they were darker.
Not sure when I will test again. I will see what my temp does and then decide.
I do have a 15 to 16 day Luteal phase so not due AF until Friday or Saturday so I may be testing to early.
I guess ive been comparing myself to other ladies and seeing them get BFPs at 8dpo made me feel out but those ladies probably have a shorter Luteal phase than me.
Really hope i won't be out and I still do get my BFP[-o&lt; 

Congratulations @Stargirl1993 thats such a great BFP and also congratulations to @mommy2twokj thats a great BFP. 

Good luck to those with very faint lines i hope they progress.


----------



## Suggerhoney

doggylover said:


> That’s PINK! What an amazing :bfp: congratulations!!!!
> 
> 
> Jeepers, guys, so many bfps on this thread!!! And still 9 days
> 
> Seems a lucky thread really hope me and the other ladies that have been trying for ages will be posting our BFPs to in the next few days but im totally feeling out:-(


----------



## Bevziibubble

pink for sure!!


----------



## doggylover

@Suggerhoney i know, I wish we could guarantee all of the ladies on here a bfp. My luteal phase is 11 days so much shorter than yours. It must be hard seeing people getting a positive so much earlier than your cycle allows. Did your temp go back up today?


----------



## Suggerhoney

doggylover said:


> @Suggerhoney i know, I wish we could guarantee all of the ladies on here a bfp. My luteal phase is 11 days so much shorter than yours. It must be hard seeing people getting a positive so much earlier than your cycle allows. Did your temp go back up today?

Yeah its hard. I only really thought of it today. I was comparing myself to other ladies than I thought today that maybe there LP is much shorter than mine. 
Mine I guess is quite long. 15 to 16 days. 
I did get a blazing BFP with my son at 10dpo but maybe my LP then was shorter. 
My temp did go up today yes but still not feeling it. 
Feeling a little queezy tonight.


----------



## doggylover

@Suggerhoney lets hope it’s up against tomorrow! I think that looks like a good implantation dip.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Suggerhoney good luck!!


----------



## tdog

mommy2twokj said:


> Tell me im not crazy is this evap or pink?
> 
> View attachment 1086457
> View attachment 1086458

That's definitely pink lovely congratulations :) xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Well I'm 11dpo Aaaaaannnnnnnnddddddd ............................. AF GOT ME!!! What the hell body!!.

I think this is the shortest cycle I've ever had, trying to not let it get me down but now worrying my hormones are screwed up. Fingers crossed for next month!. x


----------



## doggylover

xMissxZoiex said:


> Well I'm 11dpo Aaaaaannnnnnnnddddddd ............................. AF GOT ME!!! What the hell body!!.
> 
> I think this is the shortest cycle I've ever had, trying to not let it get me down but now worrying my hormones are screwed up. Fingers crossed for next month!. x

Ugh, sometimes our own bodies can be so frustrating. Sorry af is here.


----------



## tbfromlv

9dpo my opk went positive and I maaaaaaybe have a vvvfl. Not sure if I’m seeing that indent line on the wondfo or if it’s something. We will see! I’ll probably test again tonight because I’m a weirdo haha! 

sooo many BFPs!!! Congrats to you ladies!!!


----------



## kksy9b

Hi all! I have been off for the last 4 or 5 days and just enjoying the time with my boys and getting into the routine with school (big school doesn't start for 2 more weeks but starting off with preschool now). Will start the (big) catch up tonight! Can't wait to read all the updates and hoping for lots more BFPs!


----------



## doggylover

tbfromlv said:


> 9dpo my opk went positive and I maaaaaaybe have a vvvfl. Not sure if I’m seeing that indent line on the wondfo or if it’s something. We will see! I’ll probably test again tonight because I’m a weirdo haha!
> 
> sooo many BFPs!!! Congrats to you ladies!!!

Can’t wait to see some tests! Fingers crossed! 



kksy9b said:


> Hi all! I have been off for the last 4 or 5 days and just enjoying the time with my boys and getting into the routine with school (big school doesn't start for 2 more weeks but starting off with preschool now). Will start the (big) catch up tonight! Can't wait to read all the updates and hoping for lots more BFPs!

Happy to see you! Glad you’ve been having some great family time :mrgreen:


----------



## Deethehippy

Congrats @Stargirl1993 and @mummy2twokj!! Lovely BFP’s. :)

Im having a fab holiday..saw family today and ate way too much. My mum made a devine cream and strawberry sponge. Boobs very full and tender today but I think 8 dpo is the peak of post O progesterone so probably means nothing. See what I feel like to tomorrow. It’s quite nice not being able to test like a crazy person and just seeing how things pan out.

Good luck and sorry for anyone who got BFN’s or AF.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

8DPT 7DPO today and line is still pretty strong in my HPT, last cycle my trigger didn’t last this long. Makes me wonder lol! Also having that strong pain pressure in middle of low abdomen, not as bad as last time though


----------



## Nixnax

@Stargirl1993 BFP :wohoo: congratulations lovely.

@mommy2twokj BFP :wohoo: congratulations

@KitteyKat2010 I definitely see that. I think you have a BFP there.

Wow this thread is lucky. 

@Suggerhoney im rooting for you lovely. 

Sorry to everyone that AF got.

Good luck to everyone waiting to test


----------



## Suggerhoney

doggylover said:


> @Suggerhoney lets hope it’s up against tomorrow! I think that looks like a good implantation dip.


I really hope it was implantation hon.
With my son i had a implantation dip from 7dpo then it shot up at 9dpo and thats when i got my BFP. 
I do sometimes get dips in the Luteal phase even when I'm not pregnant and i also had implantation dips with all 3 chemicals. 
I hope my temp goes up again and remains high and I get a blazing BFP. 
I hate all this waiting. 
I just feel like im just gonna get BFNs


----------



## tbfromlv

PinkCupcakes said:


> 8DPT 7DPO today and line is still pretty strong in my HPT, last cycle my trigger didn’t last this long. Makes me wonder lol! Also having that strong pain pressure in middle of low abdomen, not as bad as last time though
> 
> View attachment 1086472

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Anyone see anything on the top test? The bottom one I dipped in water earlier because I’m getting a lot of shadows.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

LuvallmyH said:


> Anyone see anything on the top test? The bottom one I dipped in water earlier because I’m getting a lot of shadows.
> View attachment 1086478

I see it! What dpo?


----------



## LuvallmyH

I’m only 6dpo. This is exactly what happened last cycle and the frer was bfp at 7dpo! Unfortunately the tests never progressed past 11dpo and af was 4 days late.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bevziibubble said:


> @Suggerhoney good luck!!

Thank you Bev. Im gonna feel so disappointed if im not pregnant. I was really hoping this cycle wud be it.
I know there's still time to get a BFP and i really do hope I get one but ive just got a feeling im either Not pregnant at all or I am but it won't stick. After 3 chemicals its so hard to get excited.
Its so hard to keep positive.
I feel like i bring other ladies down with my constant negativity.
I have had miscarriages in the past.
And the one i lost at almost 11 weeks after seeing it on a scan with a heartbeat was absolutely heart wenching.
I had 2 other chemicals in the past also.
But ive never had 3 in a row until now.
I pray there will not be a forth and if and when I get pregnant it will be viable and healthy.
Thanks for always being so supportive hon. Ure a star<3



xMissxZoiex said:


> Well I'm 11dpo Aaaaaannnnnnnnddddddd ............................. AF GOT ME!!! What the hell body!!.
> 
> I think this is the shortest cycle I've ever had, trying to not let it get me down but now worrying my hormones are screwed up. Fingers crossed for next month!. x

Oh no hon. That does seem early do u have a short luteal phase?
Really hope its not AF and it implantation bleeding.
Sending hugs:hug:



tbfromlv said:


> 9dpo my opk went positive and I maaaaaaybe have a vvvfl. Not sure if I’m seeing that indent line on the wondfo or if it’s something. We will see! I’ll probably test again tonight because I’m a weirdo haha!
> 
> sooo many BFPs!!! Congrats to you ladies!!!

I think u can have a LH surge just b4 AF but I found out i was pregnant with mine and husbands first baby a day b4 AF with a OPK.
I made him go out and buy a pregnancy test because i only had OPKs and i got my BFP that same day. So OPKs can detect pregnancy.
I also had positive opks when pregnant with our youngest boy. I brought some when I was around 6 weeks pregnant and the test line stole all the dye from the control line.
Good luck. Hopefully when you next do a HPT it will also come out positive.



Nixnax said:


> @Stargirl1993 BFP :wohoo: congratulations lovely.
> 
> @mommy2twokj BFP :wohoo: congratulations
> 
> @KitteyKat2010 I definitely see that. I think you have a BFP there.
> 
> Wow this thread is lucky.
> 
> @Suggerhoney im rooting for you lovely.
> 
> Sorry to everyone that AF got.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting to test

Thank you hon.
I think im out but hopefully its just to early yet.
AF is still 6 to 7 days away and ive only used the cheapie sweetyfox tests but they were the tests that first gave me a line last cycle but I don't how many DPO i was. I was on CD23 that I do know.
I will be on cycle day 23 tommorow but today's test was completely stark white so I cant see tommorows being positive.
Really hope yesterdays dip was implantation. I was getting sharp poking pains in both overies the day b4 yesterday and yesterday itself.
Last night I had a sharp dragging kind of pain in my right overy area.
The poking pains i had were way down low just above the pubic bone but each side where overies are.
Been having some very mild sharpish pain this evening in the overies area but it's so so mild.
Felt a little sick a few hours ago but I think im coming down with a cold so it may of been that. It went away when i had something to eat.
I do have tender breasts well only the right but its so mild.
With the chemicals i had sore boobs from 8dpo but they stopped hurting at 13dpo.
So I cant even get excited about that anymore.
Besides there not really that tender its only a tiny tiny bit.
I think if I was pregnant and it was viable they wud be hurting more just like they did with mine and hubbies 2 DS and DD. 
Our DD wasn't planned. I just developed tender boobs about a week before my period and new it was not to do 

with AF as I don't get sore boobs b4 during or after AF. I only get sore boobs if I am pregnant.
Thanks for rooting for me hon. It means alot. 
Still feel really bummed about the BFNS but hopfully that BFN will turn into a BFP.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LuvallmyH
There is definitely faint shadow lines on them hon.
Hopefully its the start of something.
Fingers crossed for you.
I think u will get ure BFP hon. Esp if ure getting shadow lines as early as 7dpo.
Mine today at 9dpo was completely stark white negative.
I dont know if i want to test tommorow because I will be so upset if its another BFN.
Esp being 10dpo. I'll know im out for sure then.
I had a dark BFP at 10dpo with my son on frer.
The test line was only slightly lighter than the control line.
At 11dpo it was even darker and at 12dpo the lines matched.
13 dpo was a dye stealer.

When is ure AF due?
I hope my test was negative because its to early for me still. af is still 7 to 8 days away.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Suggerhoney said:


> @LuvallmyH
> There is definitely faint shadow lines on them hon.
> Hopefully its the start of something.
> Fingers crossed for you.
> I think u will get ure BFP hon. Esp if ure getting shadow lines as early as 7dpo.
> Mine today at 9dpo was completely stark white negative.
> I dont know if i want to test tommorow because I will be so upset if its another BFN.
> Esp being 10dpo. I'll know im out for sure then.
> I had a dark BFP at 10dpo with my son on frer.
> The test line was only slightly lighter than the control line.
> At 11dpo it was even darker and at 12dpo the lines matched.
> 13 dpo was a dye stealer.

Still got my fingers crossed for you. Early bfps aren’t a guarantee. Both my last ones were early & both were cps.


----------



## doggylover

LuvallmyH said:


> Anyone see anything on the top test? The bottom one I dipped in water earlier because I’m getting a lot of shadows.
> View attachment 1086478

I see it!!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Suggerhoney said:


> Thank you Bev. Im gonna feel so disappointed if im not pregnant. I was really hoping this cycle wud be it.
> I know there's still time to get a BFP and i really do hope I get one but ive just got a feeling im either Not pregnant at all or I am but it won't stick. After 3 chemicals its so hard to get excited.
> Its so hard to keep positive.
> I feel like i bring other ladies down with my constant negativity.
> I have had miscarriages in the past.
> And the one i lost at almost 11 weeks after seeing it on a scan with a heartbeat was absolutely heart wenching.
> I had 2 other chemicals in the past also.
> But ive never had 3 in a row until now.
> I pray there will not be a forth and if and when I get pregnant it will be viable and healthy.
> Thanks for always being so supportive hon. Ure a star<3
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no hon. That does seem early do u have a short luteal phase?
> Really hope its not AF and it implantation bleeding.
> Sending hugs:hug:
> 
> 
> 
> I think u can have a LH surge just b4 AF but I found out i was pregnant with mine and husbands first baby a day b4 AF with a OPK.
> I made him go out and buy a pregnancy test because i only had OPKs and i got my BFP that same day. So OPKs can detect pregnancy.
> I also had positive opks when pregnant with our youngest boy. I brought some when I was around 6 weeks pregnant and the test line stole all the dye from the control line.
> Good luck. Hopefully when you next do a HPT it will also come out positive.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you hon.
> I think im out but hopefully its just to early yet.
> AF is still 6 to 7 days away and ive only used the cheapie sweetyfox tests but they were the tests that first gave me a line last cycle but I don't how many DPO i was. I was on CD23 that I do know.
> I will be on cycle day 23 tommorow but today's test was completely stark white so I cant see tommorows being positive.
> Really hope yesterdays dip was implantation. I was getting sharp poking pains in both overies the day b4 yesterday and yesterday itself.
> Last night I had a sharp dragging kind of pain in my right overy area.
> The poking pains i had were way down low just above the pubic bone but each side where overies are.
> Been having some very mild sharpish pain this evening in the overies area but it's so so mild.
> Felt a little sick a few hours ago but I think im coming down with a cold so it may of been that. It went away when i had something to eat.
> I do have tender breasts well only the right but its so mild.
> With the chemicals i had sore boobs from 8dpo but they stopped hurting at 13dpo.
> So I cant even get excited about that anymore.
> Besides there not really that tender its only a tiny tiny bit.
> I think if I was pregnant and it was viable they wud be hurting more just like they did with mine and hubbies 2 DS and DD.
> Our DD wasn't planned. I just developed tender boobs about a week before my period and new it was not to do
> 
> with AF as I don't get sore boobs b4 during or after AF. I only get sore boobs if I am pregnant.
> Thanks for rooting for me hon. It means alot.
> Still feel really bummed about the BFNS but hopfully that BFN will turn into a BFP.

Yes all of my pregnancies were picked up on opk first. My pre-af LH surge comes at 13/14dpo so hopefully this isn’t that at only 9dpo but time will tell!


----------



## Suggerhoney

LuvallmyH said:


> Still got my fingers crossed for you. Early bfps aren’t a guarantee. Both my last ones were early & both were cps.


Thanks hon.
Got mine crossed for you aswell.

With my chemical in April I got a faint positive at 11 dpo on frer and cb early detection.
I had tender breasts from 8dpo, and on 10 and 11dpo I had bad neasea, that's what made me test.
But lines never progressed and symptoms all vanished at 13 dpo.

The chemical in june I got a very faint positive again at 11dpo.
I had tender breasts and sore nipples from 8dpo.
Again tests did not get any darker. I was 2 days late for AF

And the last chemical in July.
I had sore boobs, neasea, tiredness, dizzyness
Cramps like AF but mild.
Tests did get darker but then didn't progress any further. All symptoms vanished again.
I was still getting faint lines so I stopped testing to give the HCG a chance to rise . but I woke up 4 days later pouring with blood.
I was 4 days late for AF.

Now im on this cycle. Felt hopeful because O was on cd13 instead of cd8.
Had cramping and lower backache from 2 to 4dpo and was also having mild headaches.
Lots of twinges in both overies.

7dpo
Had a dizzy spell and sharp pokes in overies. Felt tired and no energy.

8dpo
Temp drop
Woke up feeling sick
Peeing alot.
Itchy and tender right nipple and a few hours later right breast feeling tender
Lots of pokes in overies and a sharp dragging stitch like pain in right overy.

Then woke up today 9DPO. Temp rise.
Did a sweety fox IC with FMU BFN.
Breast tenderness almost gone but returned in evening but very very mild barly there.
Mild queezyness while at neighbours and slightly light headed.
Some mild poking sensation in overies just above pubic bone on either side.

Really hope these aches and pains is implantation and little one is getting nice and snug.
Had implantation pain with the 3 chemicals as well so feeling anxous. 

I hate all this waiting. 
Hope ure lines progress hon. The waiting and hoping for them to progress is so hard.
Also seeing BFNs is so hard. 
I really hope when I test next I get a strong BFP. 
But im just not feeling it. 
The longest I've ever tried b4 was 3 months.
Next cycle will my 7th month of trying but we won't be trying again until the very earliest December because I have to have bloodtests to find out why I keep having early Misscariges. 
I wont get the results from them bloods untill the start of October and if they come back normol they may do some more testing like a scan. 
Im gonna be a nervous wreck waiting for them blood results. 
Im so worried im gonna be told im going through peri menapause or i have something that's gonna prevent me ever having another baby. 
I only want one more. I dont care if its a boy or a girl as long as he/she is healthy i wud be so happy.


----------



## Bump288

LuvallmyH said:


> Anyone see anything on the top test? The bottom one I dipped in water earlier because I’m getting a lot of shadows.
> View attachment 1086478

I feel like something is catching my eye


----------



## Bump288

7/8 dpo and of course I couldn’t hold out any longer and took a test this morning ‍♀️ You ladies seeing anything ( I cant trust myself because I always “see” something lol ) ?


----------



## Suggerhoney

tbfromlv said:


> Yes all of my pregnancies were picked up on opk first. My pre-af LH surge comes at 13/14dpo so hopefully this isn’t that at only 9dpo but time will tell!

Good luck hon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bump288 said:


> 7/8 dpo and of course I couldn’t hold out any longer and took a test this morning ‍♀️ You ladies seeing anything ( I cant trust myself because I always “see” something lol ) ?
> 
> View attachment 1086480


Think i something is catching my eye but not sure if its one of them very faint shadow lines that alot of ICs give. 
I find nearly every IC give off v v v faint shadows. 
But I hope ures is the start of something.


----------



## Bump288

Suggerhoney said:


> Think i something is catching my eye but not sure if its one of them very faint shadow lines that alot of ICs give.
> I find nearly every IC give off v v v faint shadows.
> But I hope ures is the start of something.

I know I feel the same way about these (pregmate) but I also took a wondfo and thought I could see something as well but I’m not familiar with them and how likely they are to give a shadow. Only time will tell I suppose


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bump288 said:


> I know I feel the same way about these (pregmate) but I also took a wondfo and thought I could see something as well but I’m not familiar with them and how likely they are to give a shadow. Only time will tell I suppose


I did a wandfo one the other day and it did have a v v v faint shadow on it. 
I wish they didn't sell tests that give faint shadows it sucks. 
Sweetyfox are probably best ICs I've used when negative there almost stark white. Maybe a slight hint of a shadow but u have to really look for it. 
Sweetfox were also the tests that first told me I was pregnant last cycle. I got a clear plink line on CD23. 
Sadly that's as dark as they got. 
I've used 
[email protected] 
One-step
Clinical guard 
Mommed
Femometer 
Windfo and they all give stupid faint shadows. 

Frer are terrible now as well. If u look at the test b4 u dip it u can a v v v faint grey line in the test line. 
Its so wrong. 
If a test is negative it shud be completely stark white. 
I hate them shadowy lines. 
I had a threw it in the bin and chalked it as BFN. 
U cud dip one in water and see if it gives the same shadow?? 
If its completely blank then u cud be on to something there hon.


----------



## Bump288

Suggerhoney said:


> I did a wandfo one the other day and it did have a v v v faint shadow on it.
> I wish they didn't sell tests that give faint shadows it sucks.
> Sweetyfox are probably best ICs I've used when negative there almost stark white. Maybe a slight hint of a shadow but u have to really look for it.
> Sweetfox were also the tests that first told me I was pregnant last cycle. I got a clear plink line on CD23.
> Sadly that's as dark as they got.
> I've used
> [email protected]
> One-step
> Clinical guard
> Mommed
> Femometer
> Windfo and they all give stupid faint shadows.
> 
> Frer are terrible now as well. If u look at the test b4 u dip it u can a v v v faint grey line in the test line.
> Its so wrong.
> If a test is negative it shud be completely stark white.
> I hate them shadowy lines.
> I had a threw it in the bin and chalked it as BFN.
> U cud dip one in water and see if it gives the same shadow??
> If its completely blank then u cud be on to something there hon.

I completely agree ! Last month I did frers that everyone could see a line on and my AF showed right on time. I really try hard not to “look for a line “ but so hard when you have been TTC forever ! I will have to check out that brand though. Ty !


----------



## FTale

Congrats @Stargirl1993!!!
Congrats @mommy2wokj!!

FX for everyone testing!!!
:dust:


----------



## tropicsgirl

Ok, well I was wrong...i do have AF and it’s not just random mid cycle bleeding. 

I’m glad it’s AF in a way. Just weird how I got it on CD 15. I guess just a weird, short anovulatory cycle. It’s kind of like...what was the point in even trying this month? Haha. Oh well. Onto next month...but not keeping my hopes up. 

Congrats on all the BFPs so far!


----------



## Bevziibubble

tropicsgirl said:


> Ok, well I was wrong...i do have AF and it’s not just random mid cycle bleeding.
> 
> I’m glad it’s AF in a way. Just weird how I got it on CD 15. I guess just a weird, short anovulatory cycle. It’s kind of like...what was the point in even trying this month? Haha. Oh well. Onto next month...but not keeping my hopes up.
> 
> Congrats on all the BFPs so far!

 Good luck for next month :dust:


----------



## doggylover

Bump288 said:


> 7/8 dpo and of course I couldn’t hold out any longer and took a test this morning ‍♀️ You ladies seeing anything ( I cant trust myself because I always “see” something lol ) ?
> 
> View attachment 1086480

Cant see anything yet, but still early! Good luck for the next test. 



tropicsgirl said:


> Ok, well I was wrong...i do have AF and it’s not just random mid cycle bleeding.
> 
> I’m glad it’s AF in a way. Just weird how I got it on CD 15. I guess just a weird, short anovulatory cycle. It’s kind of like...what was the point in even trying this month? Haha. Oh well. Onto next month...but not keeping my hopes up.
> 
> Congrats on all the BFPs so far!

Oh man, that’s a strange cycle. Good luck for next month.


----------



## Nixnax

@LuvallmyH I see that, good luck


----------



## Jft1

Hi ladies, I've been reading along and keeping up to date, but I was away for a few days with family so didn't have time to reply. 

Wow, this really is a lucky thread, amazing bfps, so happy for you all!! @Stargirl1993 @mommy2twokj great lines! 

Sorry for those of you AF got, good luck for next month. 

Can't wait to see more tests, I know there's a few of you still to test, @Suggerhoney @Deethehippy keeoing everything crossed for you this cycle. 
@LuvallmyH i see a line, I really hope it gets darker for you! 

AFM, I've been exhausted, my 9 month old is an absolute handful so running around after him is great fun but hard work. I never had any nausea at all with him, but yesterday driving home I felt so sick, we were in the middle of nowhere so I had to get a nappy sack and use it as a sick bag.. Lovely! My scan is 1 week today and I can't wait!


----------



## Deethehippy

Jft1 said:


> Hi ladies, I've been reading along and keeping up to date, but I was away for a few days with family so didn't have time to reply.
> 
> Wow, this really is a lucky thread, amazing bfps, so happy for you all!! @Stargirl1993 @mommy2twokj great lines!
> 
> Sorry for those of you AF got, good luck for next month.
> 
> Can't wait to see more tests, I know there's a few of you still to test, @Suggerhoney @Deethehippy keeoing everything crossed for you this cycle.
> @LuvallmyH i see a line, I really hope it gets darker for you!
> 
> AFM, I've been exhausted, my 9 month old is an absolute handful so running around after him is great fun but hard work. I never had any nausea at all with him, but yesterday driving home I felt so sick, we were in the middle of nowhere so I had to get a nappy sack and use it as a sick bag.. Lovely! My scan is 1 week today and I can't wait!

Oh dear..that sickness and tiredness are tough early on. All good signs though and glad your scan date is coming around :)

I’m 9 dpo today and nothing much to report. Temp went up but only slightly and is about the same as last cycle so thinking I am out now. Sore boobs but not pregnancy sore if you see what I mean. See If the day brings any symptoms but I think I should be feeling something different by now and I’m not so far.


----------



## Stargirl1993

Suggerhoney said:


> OK so boobs feeling slightly tender again. But so so mild.
> Hopfully yesterdays dip was implantation.
> I really hope if i am it sticks so scared about having even more chemicals or getting BFNs.
> I feel like I'm coming down with a cold. Itchy scratchy throat and blocked nose.
> 
> I also forgot to mention that I had a second LH surge.
> I had ewcm from cd9 to cd14
> Positive opks on day 12
> Soft high open cervix on day 13 and pains in overies.
> Day 14 opks going negative and cervix low firm closed.
> Cd15 thick white cm
> Cd16 I randomly did a opk in early even and got anoter Positive.
> Line was slightly darker than control but I feel my day 12 opks were darker and it matches with my other fertile symptoms.
> 
> So I just thought out of curiosity I'd chart that opk on FF and it have me dotted cross hairs for cd17 and 5dpo.
> 
> I've taken it back out tho because it only gave me dotted lines and all my fertile symptoms were around day 12.
> I really think I did O on day 13 tho.
> I was told to always chart ure OPK when u first get a positive and then stop testing so im gonna stick with my first positive opks because they were darker.
> Not sure when I will test again. I will see what my temp does and then decide.
> I do have a 15 to 16 day Luteal phase so not due AF until Friday or Saturday so I may be testing to early.
> I guess ive been comparing myself to other ladies and seeing them get BFPs at 8dpo made me feel out but those ladies probably have a shorter Luteal phase than me.
> Really hope i won't be out and I still do get my BFP[-o&lt;
> 
> Congratulations @Stargirl1993 thats such a great BFP and also congratulations to @mommy2twokj thats a great BFP.
> 
> Good luck to those with very faint lines i hope they progress.

I had a few symptoms then they disappeared x I would go with your gut instinct with ovulation day x only symptom I have got since 2 days ago is af cramping and dizziness all the others disappeared x going from my other cycles and ovulation pains I had a short Lp of 11-12days it was even 10 at one time. I started taking vitamin b complex at the start of the cycle. I have my fingers crossed for everyone still waiting! x


----------



## Stargirl1993

Deethehippy said:


> Oh dear..that sickness and tiredness are tough early on. All good signs though and glad your scan date is coming around :)
> 
> I’m 9 dpo today and nothing much to report. Temp went up but only slightly and is about the same as last cycle so thinking I am out now. Sore boobs but not pregnancy sore if you see what I mean. See If the day brings any symptoms but I think I should be feeling something different by now and I’m not so far.
> 
> View attachment 1086488

@Deethehippy your charts looking good! I’ve been reading a lot on symptoms in early pregnancy and a lot of people don’t get any symptoms till there hcg levels hit a certain number. I’ve got my fingers crossed for you !! x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh no hon. That does seem early do u have a short luteal phase?
> Really hope its not AF and it implantation bleeding.
> Sending hugs:hug:

Its definitely AF, quite heavy today and passing the usual amount of clots, I dont have a long LP, usually 12/13days and i also ovulated earlier than normal, I usually have 32 day cycles and this was 26/27.

This month was the first time I've ovulated since having a MMC back in June, I really think the medical management I had in hospital really screwed me up!, my body just wouldn't leg go of the pregnancy. Fingers crossed for next month.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## autumnal

@Suggerhoney keeping you in my prayers for a bfp <3

@Reiko_ctu nausea is a good sign!! Did your lines get any darker today ?


----------



## LuvallmyH

Nothing but vague shadows for me. 7dpo fmu. 

Yesterday must have been a bad test.


----------



## 3 girlies

LuvallmyH said:


> Nothing but vague shadows for me. 7dpo fmu.
> View attachment 1086493
> View attachment 1086494
> 
> Yesterday must have been a bad test.

They all look like they have lines to me & it's super early so I'm keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## 3 girlies

5dpo here, boobs are sore & I had a tiny bit of spotting after sex last night :( which is never a good sign for me. Oh well I still have resisted ordering tests which is amazing for me I feel proud :rofl: we pick up our puppy on saturday, cannot wait :) that should distract me which is good


----------



## LuvallmyH

3 girlies said:


> They all look like they have lines to me & it's super early so I'm keeping everything crossed for you

Thanks! Feeling out though. I always seem to get lines super duper early. Then they fade out. The last 2 cycles they got darker for a few days & bfp on frer, then they faded out. I tested with smu and there are no lines or shadows at all. 
Good job not ordering tests! Good luck with the puppy! Post pics!!!


----------



## Hevalouaddict

Am I seeing things? . 9dpo, no hold because tea goes right through me and I’ve been peeing like crazy for 3 days. Will try hold for a few hours for next test. I honestly feel crazy but I swear I see a line for the first time ever. . I’ve put the original pic and circled where I think I see something. I can in person but it’s hard to get a pic


----------



## LuvallmyH

Hevalouaddict said:


> View attachment 1086496
> Am I seeing things? . 9dpo, no hold because tea goes right through me and I’ve been peeing like crazy for 3 days. Will try hold for a few hours for next test. I honestly feel crazy but I swear I see a line for the first time ever. . I’ve put the original pic and circled where I think I see something. I can in person but it’s hard to get a pic
> View attachment 1086497

I really want to see something but the pic is a bit blurry. Fx!


----------



## Deethehippy

Hevalouaddict said:


> View attachment 1086496
> Am I seeing things? . 9dpo, no hold because tea goes right through me and I’ve been peeing like crazy for 3 days. Will try hold for a few hours for next test. I honestly feel crazy but I swear I see a line for the first time ever. . I’ve put the original pic and circled where I think I see something. I can in person but it’s hard to get a pic
> View attachment 1086497

I think I see something! Still early..really hope it gets darker for you :)


----------



## Hevalouaddict

@LuvallmyH i zoomed in on my first picture, that’s the only way I could see it to circle.

@Deethehippy i hope so too. I’m so tired so I’m going to have a nap.


----------



## Stargirl1993

Hevalouaddict said:


> View attachment 1086496
> Am I seeing things? . 9dpo, no hold because tea goes right through me and I’ve been peeing like crazy for 3 days. Will try hold for a few hours for next test. I honestly feel crazy but I swear I see a line for the first time ever. . I’ve put the original pic and circled where I think I see something. I can in person but it’s hard to get a pic
> View attachment 1086497

I think I see something but pic is abit blurry x


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Morning ladies today I’m 9DPT 8DPO, super tired, mild cramping still with the weird pressure, acne, moody, and feeling off. Tests are still positive from trigger... sigh. It’s fading though so maybe it’ll start to get dark again soon? I got a photo of all the tests to compare and then one of today’s up close


----------



## LuvallmyH

PinkCupcakes said:


> Morning ladies today I’m 9DPT 8DPO, super tired, mild cramping still with the weird pressure, acne, moody, and feeling off. Tests are still positive from trigger... sigh. It’s fading though so maybe it’ll start to get dark again soon? I got a photo of all the tests to compare and then one of today’s up close
> 
> View attachment 1086498
> View attachment 1086499

Looking forward to watching that line come back!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Hevalouaddict Something is catching my eye. 
Good luck :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

BFN at 10dpo looks like im out again im absolutely gutted:cry:


----------



## LuvallmyH

Suggerhoney said:


> BFN at 10dpo looks like im out again im absolutely gutted:cry:

Sorry sugger. I didn’t get my bfp today either. :(


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Massive hugs ladies <3 it totally sucks!, fingers crossed we all get lucky next cycle x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

AF today for me and temp drop! So it was a CP. heartbreaking but honestly my heart breaks more for you ladies who have been waiting a long time. I hope you are blessed with forever babies very soon xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Reiko_ctu said:


> AF today for me and temp drop! So it was a CP. heartbreaking but honestly my heart breaks more for you ladies who have been waiting a long time. I hope you are blessed with forever babies very soon xx

I’m so sorry. Doesn’t matter how long you tried..still devastating. Hugs to you.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Reiko_ctu said:


> AF today for me and temp drop! So it was a CP. heartbreaking but honestly my heart breaks more for you ladies who have been waiting a long time. I hope you are blessed with forever babies very soon xx

 Oh no :( I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Well I think it might be safe to say that I'm pregnant, I am probably only four weeks or so, but I'm 2 weeks late for my AF, since my cycles are irregular we will see what happens. I'll call the doctor this week, as they usually don't see you for a scan until about 8 weeks pregnant. I still can't believe it, but the symptoms add up, yesterday I was so crampy it felt like AF was coming (we were out celebrating my birthday, which is Tuesday!), I had to go to the bathroom so much because I thought "here we go" but nothing. :) I have attached my other test...good luck to you ladies, I'll still be lurking around :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay, congratulations!


----------



## Mummafrog

Hey gang.

So I never got a positive opk but had a very distinctive 4 days of lots of fertile discharge, which is when we did insems. 

My opks are super light today and I just want to stop peeing on them and be hopeful that I've ov'd, so I'm only going to test again if I get ov symptoms. 

So I'm going with the 17th of August for ov and I'll test around the 28th officially but maybe a bit earlier haha.

I'm 6dpo and having lots of pinching and soreness, it was disturbing my sleep earlier. But not unusual for me at the moment really.


----------



## doggylover

Reiko_ctu said:


> AF today for me and temp drop! So it was a CP. heartbreaking but honestly my heart breaks more for you ladies who have been waiting a long time. I hope you are blessed with forever babies very soon xx

Oh I am so sorry :( sending you loads of love xxx



KitteyKat2010 said:


> Well I think it might be safe to say that I'm pregnant, I am probably only four weeks or so, but I'm 2 weeks late for my AF, since my cycles are irregular we will see what happens. I'll call the doctor this week, as they usually don't see you for a scan until about 8 weeks pregnant. I still can't believe it, but the symptoms add up, yesterday I was so crampy it felt like AF was coming (we were out celebrating my birthday, which is Tuesday!), I had to go to the bathroom so much because I thought "here we go" but nothing. :) I have attached my other test...good luck to you ladies, I'll still be lurking around :)
> View attachment 1086505

Congratulations! A beautiful line!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

At 8DPO, 9DPT, think the line could potentially be BFP? I don’t want to get my hopes up too high again.


----------



## Deethehippy

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Well I think it might be safe to say that I'm pregnant, I am probably only four weeks or so, but I'm 2 weeks late for my AF, since my cycles are irregular we will see what happens. I'll call the doctor this week, as they usually don't see you for a scan until about 8 weeks pregnant. I still can't believe it, but the symptoms add up, yesterday I was so crampy it felt like AF was coming (we were out celebrating my birthday, which is Tuesday!), I had to go to the bathroom so much because I thought "here we go" but nothing. :) I have attached my other test...good luck to you ladies, I'll still be lurking around :)
> View attachment 1086505

Congratulations :)

Pinkcupcakes - I hope your lines get darker so you know it’s a BFP


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sorry ive not managed to catch up on all the thread we've been out today. 
I did another Sweety fox test and got the faintest of faintest pink line. To faint to get a photo. 
This mornings was negative but afternoons had a pink line. 
Im bummed its so faint but im still 5 to 6 days untill AF. 
I've had neasea on and off for the past 3 days
And mild breast tenderness but they dont feel as tender today. 

Line came up within 2 minutes and was as thick as control line but v v faint. 

Now im feeling anxous. 
Terrified of having a 4th chemical. 

Really hope this one sticks and my lines progress. 
May test again this evening and then again in the morning. 
Hope the line gets darker and darker. 
[-o&lt;


----------



## kksy9b

Wound up not able to get on last night but have some chunk of time now to sit down! I have like 20 pages to go through so I'm starting this early morning and will get through as much as I can and finish up over lunch! Excited to catch up and see what's been happening this week!!

@Deethehippy I hope you are enjoying the time away with your girls and hubby!!

@Nixnax glad your hubby came around! It can be a shock for everyone but I think in general men get hit a bit differently and might take some time for them to get used to the idea!

@Reiko_ctu Oh hun, I am so so sorry for the CP :hugs::hugs: I know you weren't trying and was a surprise but doesn't make it any easier to go through

@Suggerhoney glad your temp shot back up after that wonky one! FX for you!! Symptoms and chart are looking great so far...even the dip is right in line with possible implantation! My implantation dip with my youngest was over a full degree and like a tenth of a degree above cover....you just never know! Just got to todays update- praying that your line darkens and AF stays the hell away this time! Thinking about you <3 

@SY92 good to hear from you! Ugh, sorry about all the nausea! I had that with my youngest and it makes everything so much harder! i hope it eases up for you in the coming weeks. And happy to hear that after a scare baby is doing okay....those heartbeat scans can be so scary but also so incredibly reassuring!

@KitteyKat2010 I'm glad you were able to talk to your doctor and get a few reassurances from them. I've heard terrible things about blue dyes but that doesn't mean they aren't wrong! So excited for you to get your other tests in!! And I just saw todays post...no denying that...Congratulations!!!!!

@Becca_89 I figured that the pregnancy test was an evap. Even if you had ovulated when you originally thought, it just would have been way too soon to implant and produce hcg....glad it all worked out okay!! Got your date updated on the front :thumbup:

@autumnal yay!!!! Congratulations!!!

@Mummafrog :hugs: :hugs: that has got to be so frustrating with all the back and forth. but it sounds like your scan went really well and hopefully all the fertile signs were a good indicator of ovulating!! I got your date moved to the 28th! If this is too personal, feel free to ignore and not answer. But are you also then being an egg donor for your intended parents? What an amazing gift you are giving!

@3 girlies good to hear from you and welcome back to the tww!!! I can't imagine how scary things must be for you day to day :hugs: Ooh! Have fun picking up the new puppy!

@PinkCupcakes no experience with ovidrel but i hope the symptoms have calmed down for you! The trigger is definitely fading but its taking its sweet time!! Hopefully it will just start getting darker in the coming days and turn into your bfp :)

@tropicsgirl oh my! That must have been a bit scary to have the clotting as well around ovulation. I just saw that it was AF, I'm so sorry for the wonky cycle. I'm glad that you didn't have to wait a couple more weeks and praying that your next cycle is back on track!!

@Alligator i hope your session with your hubby went well :hugs:

@topazicatzbet so sorry for your loss. best of luck this cycle and praying your LP isn't too short this month. I have you updated on the front page!

@Hevalouaddict :hugs: so sorry about the back and shoulder pain. i hope since it's been a few days since you posted it has eased up a bit for you. I feel like i can see something but it's a bit blurry....keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you!!!

@LuvallmyH that 3rd week of your cycle i think is the best because you don't have anything to worry about....but also the most boring because nothing is going on!! How frustrating with the one test- to me there was a clear start to a line. I'm sorry you didn't see a good bfp today :hugs:

@FTale :hugs: Thanks for starting a September thread!! I'll pop over there once I get through my big catch up today on this thread!

@xMissxZoiex oh no!! I'm so sorry! That is incredibly frustrating!!! Best of luck for next month!!!

@Bump288 got you added! Good luck!! Unfortunately I've had gas and bloating on both pregnant and non-pregnant cycles...it's that darn progesterone! I'm not sure with the test...I am a terrible line reader on the computer!! 

@MrsKatie hope you all have had fun camping and getting some quality time together!

@salamander91 ugh, that is the WORST! I know it's been a few days since you posted about the long period and I hope the witch has left the building by now!

@Stargirl1993 amazing lines!!!! Congratulations!!!!

@elencor good to hear from you hun. I'm sorry that your cycle is being wonky this month after the chemical :hugs: I've heard from a lot of others that your cycle after a chemical can be off

@DuckyBlue It could be IB or could be early spotting for your period. Very rarely I will spot for a few days before AF actually hits but it does happen. Praying it's a good sign for you! ( years is such a long and hard wait...I hope this month brings you your bfp :hugs:

@JJB2 I don't see anything on your pictures but i always have a hard time seeing them to begin with! FX on your next test you see a clear positive!!

@doggylover how have you been feeling??

@mommy2twokj super super clear BFP!!! Congratulations!!!!

@tbfromlv can you get a good picture by chance?? FX it keeps getting darker!!

@Jft1 good to hear from you!! Sorry the nausea has been bad for you. It's always a double edged sword...on one hand you want to feel well and on the other the nausea can be so reassuring! Can't wait to hear about your scan!

-------------------
i THINK I got everyone all caught up! If I missed you, please just comment again so I can see it and I'll get the front updated. SO MANY BFPS!!!!! Loving how lucky this thread is and still have so many testers this month to go!!

-----------------
AFM, not much going on! Thankfully AF was in and out the door in 3 days flat- might be a record and I'm not complaining! The kids and I have just been spending time together this week having fun and getting outside since we had a couple of nice mornings. Should only have about 3 weeks left of the bad heat and then start getting more consistent beautiful days and can get back out to play! 

Going to start OPKs on Wednesday and expecting to start BD'ing marathon on Thursday. Predicted ovulation is next Sunday and weekends are always SO much easier for us to get some time in together so hoping it all works out okay!! Last month had a terrible experience with the pre-seed lube and lead to not being able to BD as much as we wanted. Happy to report we went back to what we used when we conceived our youngest and still working great! So hopeful we can get more times in DTD and catch the darn egg this month! I know we haven't been trying for long but if we don't catch this month I'll move into the longest it's taken to get pregnant and I just don't want to deal with the worry and anxiety that comes with that. 

----------
Hope you all have a wonderful rest of your Sunday! And let's get some more BFPs this month!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

kksy9b said:


> Wound up not able to get on last night but have some chunk of time now to sit down! I have like 20 pages to go through so I'm starting this early morning and will get through as much as I can and finish up over lunch! Excited to catch up and see what's been happening this week!!
> 
> @Deethehippy I hope you are enjoying the time away with your girls and hubby!!
> 
> @Nixnax glad your hubby came around! It can be a shock for everyone but I think in general men get hit a bit differently and might take some time for them to get used to the idea!
> 
> @Reiko_ctu Oh hun, I am so so sorry for the CP :hugs::hugs: I know you weren't trying and was a surprise but doesn't make it any easier to go through
> 
> @Suggerhoney glad your temp shot back up after that wonky one! FX for you!! Symptoms and chart are looking great so far...even the dip is right in line with possible implantation! My implantation dip with my youngest was over a full degree and like a tenth of a degree above cover....you just never know! Just got to todays update- praying that your line darkens and AF stays the hell away this time! Thinking about you <3
> 
> @SY92 good to hear from you! Ugh, sorry about all the nausea! I had that with my youngest and it makes everything so much harder! i hope it eases up for you in the coming weeks. And happy to hear that after a scare baby is doing okay....those heartbeat scans can be so scary but also so incredibly reassuring!
> 
> @KitteyKat2010 I'm glad you were able to talk to your doctor and get a few reassurances from them. I've heard terrible things about blue dyes but that doesn't mean they aren't wrong! So excited for you to get your other tests in!! And I just saw todays post...no denying that...Congratulations!!!!!
> 
> @Becca_89 I figured that the pregnancy test was an evap. Even if you had ovulated when you originally thought, it just would have been way too soon to implant and produce hcg....glad it all worked out okay!! Got your date updated on the front :thumbup:
> 
> @autumnal yay!!!! Congratulations!!!
> 
> @Mummafrog :hugs: :hugs: that has got to be so frustrating with all the back and forth. but it sounds like your scan went really well and hopefully all the fertile signs were a good indicator of ovulating!! I got your date moved to the 28th! If this is too personal, feel free to ignore and not answer. But are you also then being an egg donor for your intended parents? What an amazing gift you are giving!
> 
> @3 girlies good to hear from you and welcome back to the tww!!! I can't imagine how scary things must be for you day to day :hugs: Ooh! Have fun picking up the new puppy!
> 
> @PinkCupcakes no experience with ovidrel but i hope the symptoms have calmed down for you! The trigger is definitely fading but its taking its sweet time!! Hopefully it will just start getting darker in the coming days and turn into your bfp :)
> 
> @tropicsgirl oh my! That must have been a bit scary to have the clotting as well around ovulation. I just saw that it was AF, I'm so sorry for the wonky cycle. I'm glad that you didn't have to wait a couple more weeks and praying that your next cycle is back on track!!
> 
> @Alligator i hope your session with your hubby went well :hugs:
> 
> @topazicatzbet so sorry for your loss. best of luck this cycle and praying your LP isn't too short this month. I have you updated on the front page!
> 
> @Hevalouaddict :hugs: so sorry about the back and shoulder pain. i hope since it's been a few days since you posted it has eased up a bit for you. I feel like i can see something but it's a bit blurry....keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you!!!
> 
> @LuvallmyH that 3rd week of your cycle i think is the best because you don't have anything to worry about....but also the most boring because nothing is going on!! How frustrating with the one test- to me there was a clear start to a line. I'm sorry you didn't see a good bfp today :hugs:
> 
> @FTale :hugs: Thanks for starting a September thread!! I'll pop over there once I get through my big catch up today on this thread!
> 
> @xMissxZoiex oh no!! I'm so sorry! That is incredibly frustrating!!! Best of luck for next month!!!
> 
> @Bump288 got you added! Good luck!! Unfortunately I've had gas and bloating on both pregnant and non-pregnant cycles...it's that darn progesterone! I'm not sure with the test...I am a terrible line reader on the computer!!
> 
> @MrsKatie hope you all have had fun camping and getting some quality time together!
> 
> @salamander91 ugh, that is the WORST! I know it's been a few days since you posted about the long period and I hope the witch has left the building by now!
> 
> @Stargirl1993 amazing lines!!!! Congratulations!!!!
> 
> @elencor good to hear from you hun. I'm sorry that your cycle is being wonky this month after the chemical :hugs: I've heard from a lot of others that your cycle after a chemical can be off
> 
> @DuckyBlue It could be IB or could be early spotting for your period. Very rarely I will spot for a few days before AF actually hits but it does happen. Praying it's a good sign for you! ( years is such a long and hard wait...I hope this month brings you your bfp :hugs:
> 
> @JJB2 I don't see anything on your pictures but i always have a hard time seeing them to begin with! FX on your next test you see a clear positive!!
> 
> @doggylover how have you been feeling??
> 
> @mommy2twokj super super clear BFP!!! Congratulations!!!!
> 
> @tbfromlv can you get a good picture by chance?? FX it keeps getting darker!!
> 
> @Jft1 good to hear from you!! Sorry the nausea has been bad for you. It's always a double edged sword...on one hand you want to feel well and on the other the nausea can be so reassuring! Can't wait to hear about your scan!
> 
> -------------------
> i THINK I got everyone all caught up! If I missed you, please just comment again so I can see it and I'll get the front updated. SO MANY BFPS!!!!! Loving how lucky this thread is and still have so many testers this month to go!!
> 
> -----------------
> AFM, not much going on! Thankfully AF was in and out the door in 3 days flat- might be a record and I'm not complaining! The kids and I have just been spending time together this week having fun and getting outside since we had a couple of nice mornings. Should only have about 3 weeks left of the bad heat and then start getting more consistent beautiful days and can get back out to play!
> 
> Going to start OPKs on Wednesday and expecting to start BD'ing marathon on Thursday. Predicted ovulation is next Sunday and weekends are always SO much easier for us to get some time in together so hoping it all works out okay!! Last month had a terrible experience with the pre-seed lube and lead to not being able to BD as much as we wanted. Happy to report we went back to what we used when we conceived our youngest and still working great! So hopeful we can get more times in DTD and catch the darn egg this month! I know we haven't been trying for long but if we don't catch this month I'll move into the longest it's taken to get pregnant and I just don't want to deal with the worry and anxiety that comes with that.
> 
> ----------
> Hope you all have a wonderful rest of your Sunday! And let's get some more BFPs this month!!

Thank u so much. I just tested again and it was negative but ive had a mug of coffee and a mug of tea so may be that. 
My temp today was the same as yesterday I hope it rises even more and I geta blazing BFP.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Im so nervous.


----------



## kksy9b

Keeping all my fingers and toes crossed!! If you can, I would try not to test again until tomorrow afternoon (you always seem to have better lines in the afternoon). You're not going to see much change today and might just make you more anxious/nervous. Wishing you all the best this month!!


----------



## Deethehippy

I worked out from my apps if AF is coming I always get cramps by 10 dpo (tomorrow) so if that happens I’ll be out.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Pink cupcakes I so hope you get your tru clear BFP soon!!!


----------



## doggylover

kksy9b said:


> Wound up not able to get on last night but have some chunk of time now to sit down! I have like 20 pages to go through so I'm starting this early morning and will get through as much as I can and finish up over lunch! Excited to catch up and see what's been happening this week!!
> 
> @Deethehippy I hope you are enjoying the time away with your girls and hubby!!
> 
> @Nixnax glad your hubby came around! It can be a shock for everyone but I think in general men get hit a bit differently and might take some time for them to get used to the idea!
> 
> @Reiko_ctu Oh hun, I am so so sorry for the CP :hugs::hugs: I know you weren't trying and was a surprise but doesn't make it any easier to go through
> 
> @Suggerhoney glad your temp shot back up after that wonky one! FX for you!! Symptoms and chart are looking great so far...even the dip is right in line with possible implantation! My implantation dip with my youngest was over a full degree and like a tenth of a degree above cover....you just never know! Just got to todays update- praying that your line darkens and AF stays the hell away this time! Thinking about you <3
> 
> @SY92 good to hear from you! Ugh, sorry about all the nausea! I had that with my youngest and it makes everything so much harder! i hope it eases up for you in the coming weeks. And happy to hear that after a scare baby is doing okay....those heartbeat scans can be so scary but also so incredibly reassuring!
> 
> @KitteyKat2010 I'm glad you were able to talk to your doctor and get a few reassurances from them. I've heard terrible things about blue dyes but that doesn't mean they aren't wrong! So excited for you to get your other tests in!! And I just saw todays post...no denying that...Congratulations!!!!!
> 
> @Becca_89 I figured that the pregnancy test was an evap. Even if you had ovulated when you originally thought, it just would have been way too soon to implant and produce hcg....glad it all worked out okay!! Got your date updated on the front :thumbup:
> 
> @autumnal yay!!!! Congratulations!!!
> 
> @Mummafrog :hugs: :hugs: that has got to be so frustrating with all the back and forth. but it sounds like your scan went really well and hopefully all the fertile signs were a good indicator of ovulating!! I got your date moved to the 28th! If this is too personal, feel free to ignore and not answer. But are you also then being an egg donor for your intended parents? What an amazing gift you are giving!
> 
> @3 girlies good to hear from you and welcome back to the tww!!! I can't imagine how scary things must be for you day to day :hugs: Ooh! Have fun picking up the new puppy!
> 
> @PinkCupcakes no experience with ovidrel but i hope the symptoms have calmed down for you! The trigger is definitely fading but its taking its sweet time!! Hopefully it will just start getting darker in the coming days and turn into your bfp :)
> 
> @tropicsgirl oh my! That must have been a bit scary to have the clotting as well around ovulation. I just saw that it was AF, I'm so sorry for the wonky cycle. I'm glad that you didn't have to wait a couple more weeks and praying that your next cycle is back on track!!
> 
> @Alligator i hope your session with your hubby went well :hugs:
> 
> @topazicatzbet so sorry for your loss. best of luck this cycle and praying your LP isn't too short this month. I have you updated on the front page!
> 
> @Hevalouaddict :hugs: so sorry about the back and shoulder pain. i hope since it's been a few days since you posted it has eased up a bit for you. I feel like i can see something but it's a bit blurry....keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you!!!
> 
> @LuvallmyH that 3rd week of your cycle i think is the best because you don't have anything to worry about....but also the most boring because nothing is going on!! How frustrating with the one test- to me there was a clear start to a line. I'm sorry you didn't see a good bfp today :hugs:
> 
> @FTale :hugs: Thanks for starting a September thread!! I'll pop over there once I get through my big catch up today on this thread!
> 
> @xMissxZoiex oh no!! I'm so sorry! That is incredibly frustrating!!! Best of luck for next month!!!
> 
> @Bump288 got you added! Good luck!! Unfortunately I've had gas and bloating on both pregnant and non-pregnant cycles...it's that darn progesterone! I'm not sure with the test...I am a terrible line reader on the computer!!
> 
> @MrsKatie hope you all have had fun camping and getting some quality time together!
> 
> @salamander91 ugh, that is the WORST! I know it's been a few days since you posted about the long period and I hope the witch has left the building by now!
> 
> @Stargirl1993 amazing lines!!!! Congratulations!!!!
> 
> @elencor good to hear from you hun. I'm sorry that your cycle is being wonky this month after the chemical :hugs: I've heard from a lot of others that your cycle after a chemical can be off
> 
> @DuckyBlue It could be IB or could be early spotting for your period. Very rarely I will spot for a few days before AF actually hits but it does happen. Praying it's a good sign for you! ( years is such a long and hard wait...I hope this month brings you your bfp :hugs:
> 
> @JJB2 I don't see anything on your pictures but i always have a hard time seeing them to begin with! FX on your next test you see a clear positive!!
> 
> @doggylover how have you been feeling??
> 
> @mommy2twokj super super clear BFP!!! Congratulations!!!!
> 
> @tbfromlv can you get a good picture by chance?? FX it keeps getting darker!!
> 
> @Jft1 good to hear from you!! Sorry the nausea has been bad for you. It's always a double edged sword...on one hand you want to feel well and on the other the nausea can be so reassuring! Can't wait to hear about your scan!
> 
> -------------------
> i THINK I got everyone all caught up! If I missed you, please just comment again so I can see it and I'll get the front updated. SO MANY BFPS!!!!! Loving how lucky this thread is and still have so many testers this month to go!!
> 
> -----------------
> AFM, not much going on! Thankfully AF was in and out the door in 3 days flat- might be a record and I'm not complaining! The kids and I have just been spending time together this week having fun and getting outside since we had a couple of nice mornings. Should only have about 3 weeks left of the bad heat and then start getting more consistent beautiful days and can get back out to play!
> 
> Going to start OPKs on Wednesday and expecting to start BD'ing marathon on Thursday. Predicted ovulation is next Sunday and weekends are always SO much easier for us to get some time in together so hoping it all works out okay!! Last month had a terrible experience with the pre-seed lube and lead to not being able to BD as much as we wanted. Happy to report we went back to what we used when we conceived our youngest and still working great! So hopeful we can get more times in DTD and catch the darn egg this month! I know we haven't been trying for long but if we don't catch this month I'll move into the longest it's taken to get pregnant and I just don't want to deal with the worry and anxiety that comes with that.
> 
> ----------
> Hope you all have a wonderful rest of your Sunday! And let's get some more BFPs this month!!

I’m feeling good, thanks! A tiny bit of nausea a few mornings, but nothing really at all. I’m expecting it full force in the next two weeks though! Great news that your ovulation date is over the weekend, and now you’ve fixed the preseed issue hopefully this will be it!



Deethehippy said:


> I worked out from my apps if AF is coming I always get cramps by 10 dpo (tomorrow) so if that happens I’ll be out.

Fingers crossed for none! Keep us updated.


----------



## Hevalouaddict

4 hour hold. Still not sure, going to try again in the morning


----------



## LuvallmyH

Hevalouaddict said:


> View attachment 1086511
> 4 hour hold. Still not sure, going to try again in the morning

I feel like I do see something on that one. Fx!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Reiko_ctu said:


> AF today for me and temp drop! So it was a CP. heartbreaking but honestly my heart breaks more for you ladies who have been waiting a long time. I hope you are blessed with forever babies very soon xx

:hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

@Hevalouaddict i still think i see a shadow but its so hard to tell with a picture! FX for the morning test!!


----------



## Hevalouaddict

@LuvallmyH @kksy9b i hope it is. It’s been a long 6 years


----------



## Deethehippy

Hevalouaddict said:


> View attachment 1086511
> 4 hour hold. Still not sure, going to try again in the morning

Good luck to you, I can definitely see something. Eek..hope it gets more obvious tomorrow!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

HPT is darker then this morning and I’m still having mild cramping here and there and severe fatigue! This are afternoon tests.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@PinkCupcakes great lines :)


----------



## JessaBear36

Suggerhoney said:


> Sorry ive not managed to catch up on all the thread we've been out today.
> I did another Sweety fox test and got the faintest of faintest pink line. To faint to get a photo.
> This mornings was negative but afternoons had a pink line.
> Im bummed its so faint but im still 5 to 6 days untill AF.
> I've had neasea on and off for the past 3 days
> And mild breast tenderness but they dont feel as tender today.
> 
> Line came up within 2 minutes and was as thick as control line but v v faint.
> 
> Now im feeling anxous.
> Terrified of having a 4th chemical.
> 
> Really hope this one sticks and my lines progress.
> May test again this evening and then again in the morning.
> Hope the line gets darker and darker.
> [-o&lt;

Good luck sweetie I hope your tests darken up.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Bevziibubble said:


> @PinkCupcakes great lines :)

These are after a trigger shot so I think I may still be the trigger but I feel like today’s afternoon is darker


----------



## Bump288

Stargirl1993 said:


> Just done another test holding my urine since this morning!! Am I seeing things?!? I’m sure I see a really really faint line! :o
> 
> View attachment 1086351

Something is catching my eye


----------



## Mummafrog

Kksy - yes also donating an egg to them :) my intended mother (who I adore!) had childhood leukaemia and her ovaries were fried basically :'( she did try to carry but her womb is not normal either and she had a horrendous miscarriage at 15 weeks poor love.

I just want to get cycling properly so we can TTC. But I'm going to pretend I Ov'd on the 17th and even if I didn't properly, at least hope for a period at the end of next week! I mean all that fertile discharge and now it being gone again? I do have a hope! 

Pink I think maybe possibly your line IS starting to come back?! Can't wait for the next ones x

Shall I pee on a cheapie at 6dpo for fun? Why not!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

@Mummafrog you really think so!? I feel like it looks like that too


----------



## LuvallmyH

I think I still see shadows? Hoping you can maybe see them too & they turn into real bfps.


----------



## Bump288

LuvallmyH said:


> I think I still see shadows? Hoping you can maybe see them too & they turn into real bfps.
> View attachment 1086520
> View attachment 1086521

1st pic, top test I feel like something is catching my eye


----------



## LuvallmyH

Bump288 said:


> 1st pic, top test I feel like something is catching my eye

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Hevalouaddict

@LuvallmyH i see something on the top one


----------



## PinkCupcakes

My cat has been all over me lately, especially laying on my abdomen, he normally favors my OH! Lol


----------



## tropicsgirl

Bevziibubble said:


> Good luck for next month :dust:

Thank you!!


----------



## tropicsgirl

Reiko_ctu said:


> AF today for me and temp drop! So it was a CP. heartbreaking but honestly my heart breaks more for you ladies who have been waiting a long time. I hope you are blessed with forever babies very soon xx

I’m so sorry!! It’s hard no matter what. Wishing you lots of luck for the next cycle.


----------



## Deethehippy

Pretty sure I’m out ladies. Temp drop this morning and started the low Crampy back thing that I get a few days before AF starts. Also boobs not so sore today. Feel really bummed but will test when I get home at some point anyway just to confirm.


----------



## Becca_89

@Reiko_ctu I am sorry you got AF, hope you are ok! Xxx

@Deethehippy it's so hard to not think of these symptoms, I find I am focusing on every little thing, don't give up hope yet xxx


----------



## Becca_89

I decided to take a test today- as I am so unsure of when I ovulated. I could see shadow lines on foxy test and just did the one step IC, I have got lines on these before so not thinking too much into these. 

here it is wet and dry- some dye has held in parts.


----------



## Deethehippy

Becca_89 said:


> I decided to take a test today- as I am so unsure of when I ovulated. I could see shadow lines on foxy test and just did the one step IC, I have got lines on these before so not thinking too much into these.
> 
> here it is wet and dry- some dye has held in parts.
> 
> View attachment 1086540
> View attachment 1086541

Does look a bit shadowy in the right places. Good luck.


----------



## doggylover

Kierra | Miscarriage Awareness on Instagram: “Anyone else here test like it’s going out of style when you’re trying to get pregnant? ”

Not sure if you’ll all be able to view that, but it made me chuckle!! (Need to click the link)


----------



## Hevalouaddict

Not overly sure this morning. I think I have line eye. Yesterday’s lines must have been evaps


----------



## Samiam03

It’s been a hot minute since I’ve been here. It wasn’t good on my mental health.

but this happened today at 10 dpo!!!

praying this is our sticky bean


----------



## doggylover

Samiam03 said:


> It’s been a hot minute since I’ve been here. It wasn’t good on my mental health.
> 
> but this happened today at 10 dpo!!!
> 
> praying this is our sticky bean
> 
> View attachment 1086543

Whoa that’s a great line for 10dpo! Congratulations!!


----------



## Samiam03

doggylover said:


> Whoa that’s a great line for 10dpo! Congratulations!!

Thank you. It was not even my first morning Pee! I’m sending my fiancé out later to get another pack so I can monitor the progression. We tried for almost 7 months so I’m excited that this is finally happening.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Becca_89 said:


> I decided to take a test today- as I am so unsure of when I ovulated. I could see shadow lines on foxy test and just did the one step IC, I have got lines on these before so not thinking too much into these.
> 
> here it is wet and dry- some dye has held in parts.
> 
> View attachment 1086540
> View attachment 1086541

I see something for sure!


----------



## tdog

Samiam03 said:


> It’s been a hot minute since I’ve been here. It wasn’t good on my mental health.
> 
> but this happened today at 10 dpo!!!
> 
> praying this is our sticky bean
> 
> View attachment 1086543

Yey congratulations beautiful line xx


----------



## LuvallmyH

Samiam03 said:


> It’s been a hot minute since I’ve been here. It wasn’t good on my mental health.
> 
> but this happened today at 10 dpo!!!
> 
> praying this is our sticky bean
> 
> View attachment 1086543

Beautiful line!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Hevalouaddict said:


> View attachment 1086542
> Not overly sure this morning. I think I have line eye. Yesterday’s lines must have been evaps

I have line eye too! I think I still see it.


----------



## LuvallmyH

8dpo fmu


Lines on the ic’s for sure. I can juuuuuust make out something on the frer???????


----------



## autumnal

LuvallmyH said:


> 8dpo fmu
> View attachment 1086548
> View attachment 1086550
> View attachment 1086551
> 
> 
> Lines on the ic’s for sure. I can juuuuuust make out something on the frer???????

I definitely see lines!! That's very promising! Fx for darker ones tomorrow


----------



## 3 girlies

Deffo see something on the frer too!


----------



## 3 girlies

I caved & ordered some tests, I have no control lol. They wont be here until wednesday so I've lasted well this month haha!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Haha! Good luck for the tests :)


----------



## PinkCupcakes

10DPT, 9DPO and still have lines, they are about the same as yesterday’s. Forgot to take a photo and I’m at work now but will update with a photo after work! Had to wake up to pee so many times last night, ugh!


----------



## Becca_89

This is it completely dry


LuvallmyH said:


> 8dpo fmu
> View attachment 1086548
> View attachment 1086550
> View attachment 1086551
> 
> 
> Lines on the ic’s for sure. I can juuuuuust make out something on the frer???????

I can see some on the IC xx


----------



## kksy9b

@PinkCupcakes on your pictures, is the order of your tests top to bottom or bottom to top? the little cramping and fatigue are great signs!!

@Mummafrog oh wow! I can't imagine what she has walked through but how amazing and wonderful that they have such a sweet and generous friend they have in you!!

@Deethehippy :hugs: :hugs: the temp drop itself is nothing to worry about- pregnant or not pregnant you'll have ups and downs in your luteal phase....typically it's only when you drop below cover it indicates that AF is showing up that day or the next. But I know you said earlier you start getting cramps on CD10 when your period is coming. Hoping it's not AF on it's way but we will all be here for you no matter what :hugs:

@Becca_89 i also see some shadows...i hope they turn into an obvious bfp for you soon!

@Samiam03 congratulations!!! that is a great looking line!

@LuvallmyH I'm so excited to see your tests in the next few days!!

@Hevalouaddict when I zoom in the picture is a bit too blurry on my screen to make out. Praying it wasn't an evap yesterday and you see darkening lines!

@3 girlies good luck with testing!!!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

@kksy9b top to bottom, testing out the trigger shot. Waiting for my BFP


----------



## MrsKatie

@Samiam03 woohoo beautiful bfp!!!

@LuvallmyH i see them, good luck!

@PinkCupcakes the cat all over you is a great sign. rooting for you!

@Deethehippy i am sorry you feel down but I hope you’re not out, honey <3

@Suggerhoney how are you today, did you test?

Will catch up more soon, sending love and luck to you all!


----------



## Nixnax

@Becca_89 I definitely see something there. Good luck.

@Samiam03 lovely line for 10DPO

@LuvallmyH I see it, good luck.

@Deethehippy you're not out yet, your temp is still way above the cover line. Wishing you luck.

@PinkCupcakes I have it all crossed for you


----------



## Suggerhoney

Im out. BFN 11dpo been crying all day. 
:cry:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Pluss all symptoms vanished no sore boobs or anything. 
Thats me done now I dont think I will be trying again untill around December. 
Will get all these bloodtests done and find out what's wrong. Really hope its nothing serious. 
Feel like I'm never ever gonna have another baby. Its been 6 months of nothing but disappointment and heartbreak. 
I cried at Tesco seeing pregnant womon. 
Now just waiting for AF its the same thing month after month. 
Im so heartbroken :cry::cry:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Suggerhoney said:


> Im out. BFN 11dpo been crying all day.
> :cry:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## 3 girlies

You still have time 11dpo is early still :hugs:


----------



## Samiam03

Suggerhoney said:


> Pluss all symptoms vanished no sore boobs or anything.
> Thats me done now I dont think I will be trying again untill around December.
> Will get all these bloodtests done and find out what's wrong. Really hope its nothing serious.
> Feel like I'm never ever gonna have another baby. Its been 6 months of nothing but disappointment and heartbreak.
> I cried at Tesco seeing pregnant womon.
> Now just waiting for AF its the same thing month after month.
> Im so heartbroken :cry::cry:

 it took us over 6 months and I finally got my bfp and now get to hope it sticks. There is still hope! I didn’t even feel much for symptoms.


----------



## MrsKatie

Oh @Suggerhoney i am so so sorry honey <3


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Alright here are my updates, 10DPT 9DPO, severe fatigue, peeing lots, cranky, acne like crazy. And mild cramping still.
The last three tests are today’s, first of the three was waking up at 5AM having to pee bad, second one is SMU, waking up at normal time and third is this afternoon. Thoughts?


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Here’s another photo, close up of the last few tests


----------



## Suggerhoney

3 girlies said:


> You still have time 11dpo is early still :hugs:

Thanks hon but I know im out. But thanks for the support. I had blazing positives with my son at 10 and 11dpo. So I just know im not. Or I was for a second but it didn't stick properly. 
I had so many symptoms and now nothing :-(




Samiam03 said:


> it took us over 6 months and I finally got my bfp and now get to hope it sticks. There is still hope! I didn’t even feel much for symptoms.

Thanks hon. We been trying for 6 months now and all ive had is 3 chemicals. And just constant BFNs or faint lines that dont progress. 
I have to have bloodtests done because of the 3 early losses. Im hoping its something simple like progesterone or something that can be fixed with medication. 
But im 40 almost 41 so my chances are slim like 5% each month then the Misscarige rate is through the roof. Im just so fed up of all the heartache. Its took its toll on my mental health. 


Well I don't know what im gonna do now I just feel so sad. 
I guess I will just have to see what the bloodtests reveal. 
Wud try one last time next cycle but not sure if I can or if it will mess with the results. 

I feel like stepping completely away from baby and bump.


----------



## doggylover

@PinkCupcakes i definitely think that last afternoon one looks darker! You can see the trigger fade out, but that last one does look a touch darker!


----------



## Deethehippy

Just got home and tested with SweetyFox - BFN - was very dilute pee but even so should have shown something by now at 10DPO. Think I am out, at least I had a nice holiday.


----------



## Alligator

Wow ladies! I took a few days off for the weekend so just caught up. I’m sorry to the ladies who have gotten bfn. It’s so disheartening. Fx we all have good luck in the coming months!! 

so many BFP too!!! So exciting. Congrats to all.

for me - hubby and I are slowly progressing. I’m moving back home some time this week, a bit anxious because obviously lots going on. We plan to have a good long talk today or tomorrow to set some ground rules and agreements on moving forward! I want to propose TTC within the next couple months. Or maybe ntnp at least! I know we need our finances in order too. And they will get there. I don’t want to delay a baby or trying for one too long!


----------



## doggylover

Alligator said:


> Wow ladies! I took a few days off for the weekend so just caught up. I’m sorry to the ladies who have gotten bfn. It’s so disheartening. Fx we all have good luck in the coming months!!
> 
> so many BFP too!!! So exciting. Congrats to all.
> 
> for me - hubby and I are slowly progressing. I’m moving back home some time this week, a bit anxious because obviously lots going on. We plan to have a good long talk today or tomorrow to set some ground rules and agreements on moving forward! I want to propose TTC within the next couple months. Or maybe ntnp at least! I know we need our finances in order too. And they will get there. I don’t want to delay a baby or trying for one too long!

It sounds like you have a clear head about how you want to move forward, which is great. I hope it all works out for you. How did the counselling go?


----------



## PinkCupcakes

doggylover said:


> @PinkCupcakes i definitely think that last afternoon one looks darker! You can see the trigger fade out, but that last one does look a touch darker!

The bottom three are all from today different times


----------



## FTale

Deethehippy said:


> Pretty sure I’m out ladies. Temp drop this morning and started the low Crampy back thing that I get a few days before AF starts. Also boobs not so sore today. Feel really bummed but will test when I get home at some point anyway just to confirm.
> 
> View attachment 1086539

:( ...so sorry Dee, kept checking back to see if you tested yet but read further down and see it wasn't what we hoped for. Well, its never over till ugly AF shows, keep peeing, hun. I know I do. I need proof and one lined sticks don't do it for me. ;)



Becca_89 said:


> I decided to take a test today- as I am so unsure of when I ovulated. I could see shadow lines on foxy test and just did the one step IC, I have got lines on these before so not thinking too much into these.
> 
> here it is wet and dry- some dye has held in parts.
> 
> View attachment 1086540
> View attachment 1086541

I can see a line. FX it darkens!!



Samiam03 said:


> It’s been a hot minute since I’ve been here. It wasn’t good on my mental health.
> 
> but this happened today at 10 dpo!!!
> 
> praying this is our sticky bean
> 
> View attachment 1086543

Congrats!! Praying for a sticky bean for ya!!!
Very good line!!!



Suggerhoney said:


> Pluss all symptoms vanished no sore boobs or anything.
> Thats me done now I dont think I will be trying again untill around December.
> Will get all these bloodtests done and find out what's wrong. Really hope its nothing serious.
> Feel like I'm never ever gonna have another baby. Its been 6 months of nothing but disappointment and

HUGS ......I'm sorry Suggerhoney. I hate seeing bfn too. Give it a few more days. And retest. But don't let it defeat you. Keep your heart warm and happy with whatever brings you joy. TTC isn't partial to anyone. We just hope and pray that it eventually brings us to that stop where we can pick up our rainbow baby and call it a day with all the stick peeing and sleepless nights waiting to temp in the morning. Take a breath and let it out. You are not alone on this journey that none of us want to be on for very long.



PinkCupcakes said:


> Alright here are my updates, 10DPT 9DPO, severe fatigue, peeing lots, cranky, acne like crazy. And mild cramping still.
> The last three tests are today’s, first of the three was waking up at 5AM having to pee bad, second one is SMU, waking up at normal time and third is this afternoon. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 1086567

Your lines are looking really good! The FMU more so when looking on my old laptop. Really really really hope they get darker and darker for you. FX!!


@LuvallmyH I can see a line on the top one. I don't know if its the color still moving across or what I but I can see it no problems....eek.. please let it be the start of a bfp!!


----------



## Bump288

Deethehippy said:


> Just got home and tested with SweetyFox - BFN - was very dilute pee but even so should have shown something by now at 10DPO. Think I am out, at least I had a nice holiday.

I will say with my last pregnancy I took a test and it was stark white at 10 dpo, tested the next day and had a very obvious line ‍♀️


----------



## Bevziibubble

Alligator said:


> Wow ladies! I took a few days off for the weekend so just caught up. I’m sorry to the ladies who have gotten bfn. It’s so disheartening. Fx we all have good luck in the coming months!!
> 
> so many BFP too!!! So exciting. Congrats to all.
> 
> for me - hubby and I are slowly progressing. I’m moving back home some time this week, a bit anxious because obviously lots going on. We plan to have a good long talk today or tomorrow to set some ground rules and agreements on moving forward! I want to propose TTC within the next couple months. Or maybe ntnp at least! I know we need our finances in order too. And they will get there. I don’t want to delay a baby or trying for one too long!

 I'm glad you've had a good talk and are working through things. :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Deethehippy there is still chance :)


----------



## LuvallmyH

I am not testing like a crazy woman this time. Did another 2 this afternoon, on top. Fmu is dry under them. 

Getting any easier to make out????


----------



## Deethehippy

LuvallmyH said:


> I am not testing like a crazy woman this time. Did another 2 this afternoon, on top. Fmu is dry under them.
> View attachment 1086584
> 
> Getting any easier to make out????

I think I can see lines but they look too close to the control line so not sure if it's not just shadows on my laptop. Hope what you can see is darker tomorrow.

I tested again with another brand (just a cheap Amazon test) but still BFN. I do have some weird symptoms...tiredness, heavy boobs, odd taste in my mouth and sl nausea before eating but I'm guessing it's just bad PMS because I also have sl crampy back which I always get in the days before AF. I will try with concentrated morning pee but know deep down I am out. So disheartening and makes me so sad. I am running out of time and we try so hard each month to do all the right things. I have enough tests here to sink a ship but it seems no HCG to use on them :roll::-(:-(


----------



## aymz1983

Just came on to see how everyone is doing and so many more bfp's! Congratulations to everyone who has had one and hugs to everyone where af has come or is still waiting X


----------



## Becca_89

LuvallmyH said:


> I am not testing like a crazy woman this time. Did another 2 this afternoon, on top. Fmu is dry under them.
> View attachment 1086584
> 
> Getting any easier to make out????

I see them x


----------



## Samiam03

Third test today and it’s so strong for 10 dpo. My fiancé thinks I’m a nutcase. I just wanna see progression and know this is sticking


----------



## Suggerhoney

FTale said:


> :( ...so sorry Dee, kept checking back to see if you tested yet but read further down and see it wasn't what we hoped for. Well, its never over till ugly AF shows, keep peeing, hun. I know I do. I need proof and one lined sticks don't do it for me. ;)
> 
> 
> 
> I can see a line. FX it darkens!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!! Praying for a sticky bean for ya!!!
> Very good line!!!
> 
> 
> 
> HUGS ......I'm sorry Suggerhoney. I hate seeing bfn too. Give it a few more days. And retest. But don't let it defeat you. Keep your heart warm and happy with whatever brings you joy. TTC isn't partial to anyone. We just hope and pray that it eventually brings us to that stop where we can pick up our rainbow baby and call it a day with all the stick peeing and sleepless nights waiting to temp in the morning. Take a breath and let it out. You are not alone on this journey that none of us want to be on for very long.
> 
> 
> 
> Your lines are looking really good! The FMU more so when looking on my old laptop. Really really really hope they get darker and darker for you. FX!!
> 
> 
> @LuvallmyH I can see a line on the top one. I don't know if its the color still moving across or what I but I can see it no problems....eek.. please let it be the start of a bfp!!

Thanks for the hugs.
Still feeling really low. 
I just wanted that BFP so much a I feel devastated. 
Im so anxous about these bloodtests and being told bad news. 
I guess I was just kidding myself thinking I cud get pregnant 4 times in a row since April. 
I had so many promising signs. 
Neasea 
Tender breasts 
Itchy nipples
Pokes and sharp pains in overies for 3 days. 
Tiredness
Freqant urination
And then it all just fizzles out. 
I definitely had a faint pink line yesterday but absolutely nothing today just stark white BFN. 
It was all so exciting when we first started trying i really thought by now I wud be a few months pregnant. 
I've never struggled to conceive b4. Our DD was a woopsie we got pregnant using the withdrawal method. 
We had a chemical pregnancy and it took us 3 months to conceive our 9 year old son. 
And with our youngest son I had the implant in for 6 years. I had it removed and 4 weeks later At 10dpo I got my BFP. 
6 months I know is not long for some but for me it feels like forever. 
Having 3 chemical pregnancies In a row really took its toll on me. 
I loved it that I didn't O untill cd13 instead of supper early i thought that gave us a better chance but nope.


----------



## FTale

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks for the hugs.
> Still feeling really low.
> I just wanted that BFP so much a I feel devastated.
> Im so anxous about these bloodtests and being told bad news.
> I guess I was just kidding myself thinking I cud get pregnant 4 times in a row since April.
> I had so many promising signs.
> Neasea....

cd13 is awesome!! I'm hoping for the same. I was cd10 last cycle. I got a blazing positive at cd9 and my mouth dropped. Then the next day...O Pain. Unbelievable. 
Your body adjusted to cd 13 for O and that can't be bad at all. It maybe needed this cycle to finish regulating/recovering. Your blood tests will be the first part to answering what is going on. There is no good or bad only answers to help you see what your body might need to help keep your babies safe. I been there and done all the tests..and all they tell me is..your tests are fine but your age is probably making your eggs not so vibrant (spoken kindly). So I no the fear in waiting on blood tests and the hope that goes along with it.

Get your results and any advice from your docs and when you are ready keep ttcing.....your rainbow baby will thank you for it :hug:


----------



## LuvallmyH

Evening tests, top 2, fmu is 3rd one. I had to tweak so you could see them. I hate to do that, but they are so faint it’s hard to get a good pic. I hope this is it!


----------



## Suggerhoney

LuvallmyH said:


> Evening tests, top 2, fmu is 3rd one. I had to tweak so you could see them. I hate to do that, but they are so faint it’s hard to get a good pic. I hope this is it!
> View attachment 1086588

I can see all those. Thats what mine looked like yesterday but completely negative today im so sad.


----------



## Bump288

Deethehippy said:


> I think I can see lines but they look too close to the control line so not sure if it's not just shadows on my laptop. Hope what you can see is darker tomorrow.
> 
> I tested again with another brand (just a cheap Amazon test) but still BFN. I do have some weird symptoms...tiredness, heavy boobs, odd taste in my mouth and sl nausea before eating but I'm guessing it's just bad PMS because I also have sl crampy back which I always get in the days before AF. I will try with concentrated morning pee but know deep down I am out. So disheartening and makes me so sad. I am running out of time and we try so hard each month to do all the right things. I have enough tests here to sink a ship but it seems no HCG to use on them :roll::-(:-(

I’m definitely seeing something just can’t tell if they have color


----------



## Hevalouaddict

LuvallmyH said:


> Evening tests, top 2, fmu is 3rd one. I had to tweak so you could see them. I hate to do that, but they are so faint it’s hard to get a good pic. I hope this is it!
> View attachment 1086588

I see something. I hope this is it for you


----------



## Suggerhoney

FTale said:


> cd13 is awesome!! I'm hoping for the same. I was cd10 last cycle. I got a blazing positive at cd9 and my mouth dropped. Then the next day...O Pain. Unbelievable.
> Your body adjusted to cd 13 for O and that can't be bad at all. It maybe needed this cycle to finish regulating/recovering. Your blood tests will be the first part to answering what is going on. There is no good or bad only answers to help you see what your body might need to help keep your babies safe. I been there and done all the tests..and all they tell me is..your tests are fine but your age is probably making your eggs not so vibrant (spoken kindly). So I no the fear in waiting on blood tests and the hope that goes along with it.
> 
> Get your results and any advice from your docs and when you are ready keep ttcing.....your rainbow baby will thank you for it :hug:


I was just reading that in the uk doctors won't perscribe progesterone or anything .
Whats the point in having these bloodtests done if im not going to get any help unless I pay for fertility treatment which I definitely can not afford. 
I feel totally wretched now. 
My rainbow baby is getting more and more out of reach. 
I dont think im ever gonna have another healthy pregnancy again. 
I can't sleep
My appetite has gone
I just feel so depressed


----------



## LuvallmyH

Suggerhoney said:


> I can see all those. Thats what mine looked like yesterday but completely negative today im so sad.

I’m sorry Sugger :hugs:. I’ve got no idea if they will turn into much either.


----------



## FTale

@Suggerhoney that bites. Most OBs in my current state won't either but other states will. You don't have to see a specialist or RE rather, they will help with progesterone or a few rounds of Clomid. I am so sorry. When you get your bloods back do you have naturopaths there? Some herbs are healthier and act just as well as prescribed meds if you need them.


----------



## FTale

@LuvamyH I can see the lines...very shadowy but they are there. I look for them all the time each cycle so no mistakening. I can't tell if one is darker than the other though. What dpo are you?


----------



## LuvallmyH

FTale said:


> @LuvamyH I can see the lines...very shadowy but they are there. I look for them all the time each cycle so no mistakening. I can't tell if one is darker than the other though. What dpo are you?

Only 8dpo! I don’t think the top are any darker than fmu. I’m just relieved they are still there. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Bump288

Suggerhoney said:


> I was just reading that in the uk doctors won't perscribe progesterone or anything .
> Whats the point in having these bloodtests done if im not going to get any help unless I pay for fertility treatment which I definitely can not afford.
> I feel totally wretched now.
> My rainbow baby is getting more and more out of reach.
> I dont think im ever gonna have another healthy pregnancy again.
> I can't sleep
> My appetite has gone
> I just feel so depressed

I’m so sorry!!!! I wish I could give you a big hug ❤️


----------



## JJB2

Congrats to all the bfp!
Sending hugs to all of you ladies that this wasnt your cycle. :hugs:
AFM: I think the witch got me
Im almost always spotting a but since Im breastfeeding still but since yesterday its been a but more and red and today I noticed some small clots. Tbh Im just happy something is happening with my cycles and hoping they will get regular so I can know when Im ovulating and finally do some proper ttc! 
Good luck and baby dust to everyone still waiting! Love all the tests


----------



## Nixnax

@Suggerhoney you can still try whilst doing blood tests. They will request them on certain days of your cycle, as they are looking for levels of hormones. They'll also do a full blood count to look for other issues. Try not to stress about the tests, stress will make it harder for you. Just keep doing what you are doing, im sure it will happen for you soon. Biggest hugs


----------



## Deethehippy

Morning all
My temp went up today but I don’t think temps work for me because I had my highest temps during AF??
I have low Crampy back and my boobs are not so sore.
So bummed out and sad. I’m 11 dpo today so it’s the end of the road for this cycle I think.
Pouring with rain here and I have so much laundry and house stuff to catch up on after our little break...bleuurgh.

Good luck to everyone testing and sorry to everyone who got BFN’s.
Sugger - I’m so sorry for what you are going through. Stress can have a big impact but how can anyone relax when TCC.. it’s so hard. I really hope your bloods won’t show anything untoward and it’ll just be a matter of time to get your rainbow xx


----------



## Becca_89

LuvallmyH said:


> Evening tests, top 2, fmu is 3rd one. I had to tweak so you could see them. I hate to do that, but they are so faint it’s hard to get a good pic. I hope this is it!
> View attachment 1086588

I can see pink in the top test! Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Becca_89

Suggerhoney said:


> I was just reading that in the uk doctors won't perscribe progesterone or anything .
> Whats the point in having these bloodtests done if im not going to get any help unless I pay for fertility treatment which I definitely can not afford.
> I feel totally wretched now.
> My rainbow baby is getting more and more out of reach.
> I dont think im ever gonna have another healthy pregnancy again.
> I can't sleep
> My appetite has gone
> I just feel so depressed


So sorry :(

are there any natural substitutes you can take which would be more affordable? 
I have read about a few but not in-depth enough. I would hate to advise as I don't have enough experience or knowledge in them, but I have read about natural substitutes being as good as prescribed ones. I am happy to find some links if you want to have a read xxx lots of love


----------



## Becca_89

SMU test today, change of tests (sweety fox) I haven't used these before and got a line, so not sure what to think. 
I suspect im 5/6dpo, as I think I ovulated late on cycle day 19, I wasn't the best with OPKs though. 

Can you see it? Does anyone have experience with these tests?


----------



## Deethehippy

Becca_89 said:


> SMU test today, change of tests (sweety fox) I haven't used these before and got a line, so not sure what to think.
> I suspect im 5/6dpo, as I think I ovulated late on cycle day 19, I wasn't the best with OPKs though.
> 
> Can you see it? Does anyone have experience with these tests?
> 
> View attachment 1086592
> View attachment 1086593

I started using them this cycle and I’ve had no lines whatsoever so FX this means something for you.


----------



## tdog

Becca_89 said:


> SMU test today, change of tests (sweety fox) I haven't used these before and got a line, so not sure what to think.
> I suspect im 5/6dpo, as I think I ovulated late on cycle day 19, I wasn't the best with OPKs though.
> 
> Can you see it? Does anyone have experience with these tests?
> 
> View attachment 1086592
> View attachment 1086593

The sweety fox ones are the ones I used with my bfp they are the best ics I've used, not seeing nothing on that tho lovely sorry xx


----------



## GemmaG

Suggerhoney said:


> I was just reading that in the uk doctors won't perscribe progesterone or anything .
> Whats the point in having these bloodtests done if im not going to get any help unless I pay for fertility treatment which I definitely can not afford.
> I feel totally wretched now.
> My rainbow baby is getting more and more out of reach.
> I dont think im ever gonna have another healthy pregnancy again.
> I can't sleep
> My appetite has gone
> I just feel so depressed

Suggerhoney, Hope you don’t mind me commenting. GP’s will absolutely prescribe progesterone support if your day 21 progesterone blood test shows a deficient number. It is always routinely given during fertility treatment regardless of your levels but chemical pregnancies are usually due to endometrium issues. Make sure you push to have your AMH levels checked. It is likely a little lower due to age but can give you an indication of ovarian reserve. Also ask to have your resting HCG levels checked. I would have gotten faint lines and then none and back to faint lines of and on for years on end. Turns out my normal resting HCG level was 7! Apparently that’s quite normal, it’s rarely 0 but depending on the tests and the individual test sensitivity I would get lines off and on. Only realised after testing during the follicular stage about 3 years later after constantly pulling my hair out and requested my levels be checked. Not saying it’s the same but definitely worth while checking. You can keep trying during your tests also. Keeping everything crossed for you, if it is an endometrium issue you can get a ton of things to help. Ask your doc about low dose aspirin 75mg I was on it for all my successful pregnancies, it helps blood flow. Makes the lining thicker and aids good implantation and fetal support. X


----------



## doggylover

Samiam03 said:


> Third test today and it’s so strong for 10 dpo. My fiancé thinks I’m a nutcase. I just wanna see progression and know this is sticking
> 
> View attachment 1086585

Fabulous lines!!! 



JJB2 said:


> Congrats to all the bfp!
> Sending hugs to all of you ladies that this wasnt your cycle. :hugs:
> AFM: I think the witch got me
> Im almost always spotting a but since Im breastfeeding still but since yesterday its been a but more and red and today I noticed some small clots. Tbh Im just happy something is happening with my cycles and hoping they will get regular so I can know when Im ovulating and finally do some proper ttc!
> Good luck and baby dust to everyone still waiting! Love all the tests

Sorry about AF :hugs:


----------



## 3 girlies

My beautiful nan passed away this morning :cry: we were expecting it but it still doesnt feel real :(

Nothing to report here apart from nausea (that could be my early morning phone call though) boobs are still really sore. Felt crampy last night but I think that's all in my head lol.


----------



## autumnal

3 girlies said:


> My beautiful nan passed away this morning :cry: we were expecting it but it still doesnt feel real :(
> 
> Nothing to report here apart from nausea (that could be my early morning phone call though) boobs are still really sore. Felt crampy last night but I think that's all in my head lol.

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Deethehippy

3 girlies said:


> My beautiful nan passed away this morning :cry: we were expecting it but it still doesnt feel real :(
> 
> Nothing to report here apart from nausea (that could be my early morning phone call though) boobs are still really sore. Felt crampy last night but I think that's all in my head lol.

I'm so very sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

I just tested again using two different types of tests - BFN :|


----------



## salamander91

3 girlies said:


> My beautiful nan passed away this morning :cry: we were expecting it but it still doesnt feel real :(
> 
> Nothing to report here apart from nausea (that could be my early morning phone call though) boobs are still really sore. Felt crampy last night but I think that's all in my head lol.

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## salamander91

I took a few days break and probably won't catch up on the few hundred posts I missed :haha: so congratulations to any bfps and I'm so sorry for anyone who got a bfn and AF xx


----------



## LuvallmyH

Becca_89 said:


> SMU test today, change of tests (sweety fox) I haven't used these before and got a line, so not sure what to think.
> I suspect im 5/6dpo, as I think I ovulated late on cycle day 19, I wasn't the best with OPKs though.
> 
> Can you see it? Does anyone have experience with these tests?
> 
> View attachment 1086592
> View attachment 1086593

I see something! They don’t sell those tests in the states, been wanting to try them! FX!


----------



## LuvallmyH

3 girlies said:


> My beautiful nan passed away this morning :cry: we were expecting it but it still doesnt feel real :(
> 
> Nothing to report here apart from nausea (that could be my early morning phone call though) boobs are still really sore. Felt crampy last night but I think that's all in my head lol.

I’m sorry :hugs:. It’s never easy even if you are expecting it.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Deethehippy said:


> I just tested again using two different types of tests - BFN :|

I’m sorry Dee :hugs:that really sucks.


----------



## LuvallmyH

9dpo fmu. I woke up before dawn & had to pee. :sleep:The pics aren’t the greatest. You’ll just have to trust me they are there. Went back to bed & haven’t been back up yet. Will test with smu and see if I can get better pics in the light.

I’d really like to call these bfp!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Smu is on top of fmu in pic with 2. It is darker but still so faint.


----------



## Stargirl1993

Hope you don’t mind me posting this.. for anyone using one step pregnancy tests don’t trust line progressions or good results on them
There absolutely rubbish 
All these tests were taken at 12dpo with first morning urine! When taking the one step there were only very shadowy lines at 9-10dpo could only just see them
If you squinted really hard.. best tests I’ve seen for good lines early on is the easy at home and first response! Don’t get discouraged if you don’t see a line early on with one step strips x


----------



## Becca_89

@LuvallmyH definitely lines on your frer xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

Stargirl1993 said:


> Hope you don’t mind me posting this.. for anyone using one step pregnancy tests don’t trust line progressions or good results on them
> There absolutely rubbish
> All these tests were taken at 12dpo with first morning urine! When taking the one step there were only very shadowy lines at 9-10dpo could only just see them
> If you squinted really hard.. best tests I’ve seen for good lines early on is the easy at home and first response! Don’t get discouraged if you don’t see a line early on with one step strips x
> 
> View attachment 1086616

Congratulations! I just ordered cheapies I am kicking myself now for not getting frer


----------



## tdog

@3 girlies so sorry for your loss lovely it's always hard no matter if expecting it or not huge :hugs: xx

@LuvallmyH I see that line more clearer today xx

@Stargirl1993 I agree I hate one step they are crap I even put on my tests post about them, they really are no good for early testers, beautiful lines xx


----------



## 3 girlies

Luv that frer deffo is positive now to watch it darken, I will keep everything crossed for you.


----------



## Bevziibubble

3 girlies said:


> My beautiful nan passed away this morning :cry: we were expecting it but it still doesnt feel real :(
> 
> Nothing to report here apart from nausea (that could be my early morning phone call though) boobs are still really sore. Felt crampy last night but I think that's all in my head lol.

 I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs:


----------



## 3 girlies

I tested with a morrisons test & bfn. For some reason I cant upload a pic it just wont do anything! Not a pic of the test as that's boring but of my puppy lol.

Thanks for all your kind words about my nan. She really was an amazing nan, so gentle & kind.


----------



## Stargirl1993

First response on offer on zoombaby if anyone needs some! I think Superdrug has them on offer too!


----------



## Bump288

LuvallmyH said:


> Smu is on top of fmu in pic with 2. It is darker but still so faint.
> View attachment 1086607
> View attachment 1086608
> View attachment 1086609

Can easily see them ! Congrats !!!!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Stargirl1993 said:


> Hope you don’t mind me posting this.. for anyone using one step pregnancy tests don’t trust line progressions or good results on them
> There absolutely rubbish
> All these tests were taken at 12dpo with first morning urine! When taking the one step there were only very shadowy lines at 9-10dpo could only just see them
> If you squinted really hard.. best tests I’ve seen for good lines early on is the easy at home and first response! Don’t get discouraged if you don’t see a line early on with one step strips x
> 
> View attachment 1086616

Fab lines!!!


----------



## Hevalouaddict

LuvallmyH said:


> 9dpo fmu. I woke up before dawn & had to pee. :sleep:The pics aren’t the greatest. You’ll just have to trust me they are there. Went back to bed & haven’t been back up yet. Will test with smu and see if I can get better pics in the light.
> View attachment 1086600
> View attachment 1086601
> View attachment 1086602
> 
> I’d really like to call these bfp!

I didn’t even need to zoom in to see that line


----------



## Bump288

Feeling a bit defeated this morning ... 10 dpo and bfn. I know it’s early but just feeling the stress as this is likely our last month trying . Over a year of ttc and 2 miscarriages I don’t think I can take much more of it.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

11DPT 10DPO... and i think I’m out... tests are al but completely faded, maybe a faint shadow left from the trigger. If this cycle doesn’t work we will be waiting for a few months to try again. :(


----------



## FTale

3 girlies said:


> My beautiful nan passed away this morning :cry: we were expecting it but it still doesnt feel real :(
> 
> Nothing to report here apart from nausea (that could be my early morning phone call though) boobs are still really sore. Felt crampy last night but I think that's all in my head lol.

sorry about your nan. Hugs


----------



## Hevalouaddict

It’s a bfn for me. Either an evap or chemical. Think I’m just going to wait for af


----------



## 3 girlies

This is my puppy Rodney :) cannot wait to get him on saturday.


----------



## LuvallmyH

3 girlies said:


> This is my puppy Rodney :) cannot wait to get him on saturday.
> 
> View attachment 1086625

:kiss: He is the cutest!!!!


:brat::brat::brat: No more bfn’s!!! I’m sorry ladies. It’s heartbreaking to see bfns.


----------



## Bevziibubble

soo cute!


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm so sorry Heva and Pinkcupcakes...feeling your pain and know how awful it makes you feel :-(

3 girlies - that is the cutest pup! I love his name too - perfect for him


----------



## Deethehippy

Tested with some more SweetyFox tests - all BFN. Lots of dye runs and variable dye in these tests, won’t be using them again after I used them up. But not doubting the BFN as such..just don’t like them as tests go.
Did another cheap stick one and there is a grey line ..probably an evap of course but at least it was something to stare at!

Going to keep testing because I love peeing on sticks until AF comes but 99.99% sure she will come by Saturday.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## PinkCupcakes

You’d think 10DPO would show it by now... when I look at others testing out the trigger it starts to show again by 10DPO... sigh. I think god just doesn’t want me to be a mom sometimes :(


----------



## Samiam03

My test this afternoon was way lighter :-( it’s not first morning pee but now I’m scared.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

3 girlies said:


> This is my puppy Rodney :) cannot wait to get him on saturday.
> 
> View attachment 1086625

We just got a kitten this summer and honestly it is just the best having a little buddy around!! Cutest puppy ever!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

PinkCupcakes said:


> You’d think 10DPO would show it by now... when I look at others testing out the trigger it starts to show again by 10DPO... sigh. I think god just doesn’t want me to be a mom sometimes :(

I think you’ve still got time, try not to get too down!! I don’t know much about fertility treatment but I’m sure there’s room for BFP’s at 11/12/13 dpo!! You’re not out!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

LuvallmyH said:


> 9dpo fmu. I woke up before dawn & had to pee. :sleep:The pics aren’t the greatest. You’ll just have to trust me they are there. Went back to bed & haven’t been back up yet. Will test with smu and see if I can get better pics in the light.
> View attachment 1086600
> View attachment 1086601
> View attachment 1086602
> 
> I’d really like to call these bfp!

I agree!!! Congrats :D


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Reiko_ctu said:


> I think you’ve still got time, try not to get too down!! I don’t know much about fertility treatment but I’m sure there’s room for BFP’s at 11/12/13 dpo!! You’re not out!

Thanks! I just feel so defeated! Been trying for quite a while and it sucks. I am however having weird cramping today, AF isn’t due until 14DPO.


----------



## FTale

LuvallmyH said:


> 9dpo fmu. I woke up before dawn & had to pee. :sleep:The pics aren’t the greatest. You’ll just have to trust me they are there. Went back to bed & haven’t been back up yet. Will test with smu and see if I can get better pics in the light.
> View attachment 1086600
> View attachment 1086601
> View attachment 1086602
> 
> I’d really like to call these bfp!

OMG *Congrats!!!!! *

Those are good lines!!!! You started pulling lines early!!! I'm so excited for you! They are going to get super dark fast. Praying for a very sticky bun in the oven.:dance:


----------



## FTale

PinkCupcakes said:


> You’d think 10DPO would show it by now... when I look at others testing out the trigger it starts to show again by 10DPO... sigh. I think god just doesn’t want me to be a mom sometimes :(

Ur 10dpo cheapie still has a smudge of color that very well could get darker. Praying it does. Hugs



Samiam03 said:


> My test this afternoon was way lighter :-( it’s not first morning pee but now I’m scared.

Hugs could be diluted. This early on fmu is going to be strongest for most. Give it a few more days. Do you lan to do a beta?


----------



## PinkCupcakes

FTale said:


> Ur 10dpo cheapie still has a smudge of color that very well could get darker. Praying it does. Hugs
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs could be diluted. This early on fmu is going to be strongest for most. Give it a few more days. Do you lan to do a beta?

You really think so? Yea I see the teeny bit of a line but barely there :( I just feel like I’m losing all hope


----------



## doggylover

Stargirl1993 said:


> Hope you don’t mind me posting this.. for anyone using one step pregnancy tests don’t trust line progressions or good results on them
> There absolutely rubbish
> All these tests were taken at 12dpo with first morning urine! When taking the one step there were only very shadowy lines at 9-10dpo could only just see them
> If you squinted really hard.. best tests I’ve seen for good lines early on is the easy at home and first response! Don’t get discouraged if you don’t see a line early on with one step strips x
> 
> View attachment 1086616

That’s crazy! I used to use one step for opk and hpt and loved them, but they seem to have gone to crap lately! Beautiful lines on the other tests. 



PinkCupcakes said:


> 11DPT 10DPO... and i think I’m out... tests are al but completely faded, maybe a faint shadow left from the trigger. If this cycle doesn’t work we will be waiting for a few months to try again. :(
> 
> View attachment 1086621
> View attachment 1086622
> View attachment 1086623

:hugs: there is still time, I have everything crossed for you. 



Hevalouaddict said:


> View attachment 1086624
> It’s a bfn for me. Either an evap or chemical. Think I’m just going to wait for af

:hugs: I’m so sorry. 




3 girlies said:


> This is my puppy Rodney :) cannot wait to get him on saturday.
> 
> View attachment 1086625

Im so sorry about your nan. Your little pup is adorable! 

@Deethehippy :hugs: I’m so sorry lovely, it’s so unfair xx


----------



## doggylover

Samiam03 said:


> My test this afternoon was way lighter :-( it’s not first morning pee but now I’m scared.

try not to panic, when hcg is still so low at the beginning the dilution of pee can really change the colour of the line.


----------



## Deethehippy

Having some pretty radical AF style cramping and sharp pains low down in my tummy tonight. Kinda weird because AF isn't due until Saturday at 15dpo and they seem quite strong for 11dpo. Guess she could just be coming earlier. Still testing BFN.


----------



## MrsKatie

@Samiam03 my lines were way lighter the day after I got my first bfp, I was in such a panic. But then they got darker again. Fx honey


----------



## 3 girlies

Reiko_ctu said:


> We just got a kitten this summer and honestly it is just the best having a little buddy around!! Cutest puppy ever!!

We got a kitten too, hes 12 weeks & literally ruining my house :rofl: he has a scratching post but oh no that's not he same as a leather dining chair!!! He also loves curtains & just being a little sod basically hes so cute though


----------



## Suggerhoney

Well im 12dpo today and BFN so definitely out:cry:
Boobs do not hurt at all now and all my other symptoms have also gone. 
just waiting for the stupid witch to show her face. She's due Friday or Saturday. 

Im absolutely hearbroken and have been crying for 2 days. 

I always hate this bit the most, the knowing ure out and waiting for AF. 
Its just a visous circle and ive had enough of it. 

Thanks to those that wrote back to me regarding the bloodtests and still being able to ttc, and also that they will perscribe me something even if I am in the uk. 
I really hope they do if it is to do with hormones. 

Not sure if im having a 4th chemical because I had implantation cramps and sore boobs and neasea and other symptoms from 8dpo. 
Got a v v v faint line on sweety fox at 10dpo but BFN at 11dpo. 

Didn't get any pregnancy points on FF this cycle like I had with the chemicals. I had 80 pts with the chemicals but 0pts this cycle. 

I think I want to have one last try next cycle. I feel sad not being able to try so I wanna try one more time. 
I hope I still can even tho I have to have the bloodtests. 

I guess if im still not pregnant by the end of next cycle I will then take 2 cycles off and wait on my bloodtest results and then providing I can still get pregnant and stay pregnant we will start trying again in December. 
October and November always fly by supper fast so im sure I can manage 2 cycles not trying. 
Im just very scared im going to get bad news:cry:


I feel like my body is a failure. 
Im 41 in December and really feel like time is running out if it hasn't all ready.


----------



## Suggerhoney

3 girlies said:


> This is my puppy Rodney :) cannot wait to get him on saturday.
> 
> View attachment 1086625


Awwwww what a cutie pie and lol at the name I love it.

Im so very sad and so sorry to hear about ure nanna.
I know how precious nannas are and losing a grandparent is so hard. I lost my grandad in 2013 and he and my nanna were like a mum and dad to me.
My nanna is 84 next month and she is one of my best friends.
Im gonna be devastated when she goes. She's the closest thing to a mum ive ever had.

Im sending u the hugest hugs hon. And i pray that Jesus brings u peace and comfort at this very sad time. [-o&lt;

Also sorry about the stupid BFN it really is the pits.
I think we are going to give it one last try so I will see u over in the September testing thread.
I pray to God that we will get our :bfp: and wont need to be in the October testing thread.
[-o&lt;


----------



## LuvallmyH

Sugger I’m so sorry hun. I am happy to read a bit of positivity in your post. I’m glad you aren’t giving up yet!


----------



## Suggerhoney

LuvallmyH said:


> Sugger I’m so sorry hun. I am happy to read a bit of positivity in your post. I’m glad you aren’t giving up yet!


Thanks hon.
The plan was to stop now but it just makes me feel to sad.
I need to ask the nurse first when I have the first blood draw it its still OK to try.

My husband has agreed to try again but said after that he wants me to give my body a rest even if its just for 2 cycles and then try again in December so thats what we have agreed.

Im very anxous about my results and what they may reveal, but im hoping and praying if there is something going on its just something that's simple and can be treated with perscribed medications.
Im hoping its nothing like peri menopause or anything that will prevent me ever having a healthy pregnancy.

I hope ure lines get darker. I know the waiting for them to progress is agonising.
I really hope im not having another chemical because I don't want my chances to be messed up next cycle. Im hoping all my symptoms were just down to progesterone and not a pregnancy.
I guess only time will tell when the bleeding starts.
I will know then.
But I'd rather it be a case of I just didn't get pregnant this month and that my body has had a month break to heal from the June and July chemicals. 
I think the chemical causes uterine lining to become thin so if my body has had a month to heal from the chemical im hoping my lining is thick so next cycle if we catch it has a better chance with implantation.


----------



## 3 girlies

Thanks for your kind words sugger she was just the nicest lady ever. I knew she was going to lose her battle as she was not having fluids for the last 12 days but the crushing feeling to be told shes gone is just horrible. I cant even process it yet. This is her with my youngest daughter Sydnee. She was heartbroken when I told her this morning. I'm lucky as I have a good family around me my twin is my best friend.


----------



## Bevziibubble

<3


----------



## Deethehippy

3 girlies said:


> Thanks for your kind words sugger she was just the nicest lady ever. I knew she was going to lose her battle as she was not having fluids for the last 12 days but the crushing feeling to be told shes gone is just horrible. I cant even process it yet. This is her with my youngest daughter Sydnee. She was heartbroken when I told her this morning. I'm lucky as I have a good family around me my twin is my best friend.
> 
> View attachment 1086652

Aww, what a lovely photo. I'm so sorry..I'm glad you have your family around you xx


----------



## 3 girlies

Why has my not testing early gone out the window today :rofl: someone slap me lol


----------



## autumnal

@3 girlies your Nan looks so kind. I'm sorry... I've lost all my grandparents too already before either of my kids were old enough to remember them, it's so tough.

Sorry about all the BFNs ladies :-( 
Getting a puppy or a kitten sounds like a wonderful idea while waiting for a bfp!!


----------



## 3 girlies

autumnal said:


> @3 girlies your Nan looks so kind. I'm sorry... I've lost all my grandparents too already before either of my kids were old enough to remember them, it's so tough.
> 
> Sorry about all the BFNs ladies :-(
> Getting a puppy or a kitten sounds like a wonderful idea while waiting for a bfp!!

My kitten has the hump as he had his claws trimmed :rofl: but my god they were like needles he caught me by accident playing & pierced my skin & it bled so much (I know I'm on blood thinners but still tons) so now he trys to pounce & cant hook his claws in haha so much safer with my kids he was making us bleed. Not really selling the kitten thing am I lol. Hes lovely though so gentle when hes not playing he literally doesnt know his nail strength


----------



## Suggerhoney

3 girlies said:


> Thanks for your kind words sugger she was just the nicest lady ever. I knew she was going to lose her battle as she was not having fluids for the last 12 days but the crushing feeling to be told shes gone is just horrible. I cant even process it yet. This is her with my youngest daughter Sydnee. She was heartbroken when I told her this morning. I'm lucky as I have a good family around me my twin is my best friend.
> 
> View attachment 1086652

Awwww this breaks my heart she looks like the sweetest lady ever. U just take all the time u need hon. It is very hard to process and then the grieving. But u will get through it hon. It takes time and u need to give urself time. Time is a healer. 
It still hurts me to this day that my grandad is no longer with us and I still get very tearful but as time has gone buy its easier to deal with. 
All I can say is she has gone to a much better place now and will be loving life up there. 
I had a NDE (near death and out of body experience) when I was in a coma. I died for a few minutes and I went to heaven. Its very beautiful and is 100%real. Take comfort in that and know she is looking down on u always. 
<3:hug:


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Not sure what to think! Top is FMU, and last three are from just now.


----------



## Suggerhoney

autumnal said:


> @3 girlies your Nan looks so kind. I'm sorry... I've lost all my grandparents too already before either of my kids were old enough to remember them, it's so tough.
> 
> Sorry about all the BFNs ladies :-(
> Getting a puppy or a kitten sounds like a wonderful idea while waiting for a bfp!!


We have 3 adult cats that wud prob eat a kitten lol so no kittens here unfortunately lol.


----------



## Suggerhoney

PinkCupcakes said:


> Not sure what to think! Top is FMU, and last three are from just now.
> 
> View attachment 1086654

Can't see a pic hon


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Suggerhoney said:


> Can't see a pic hon

There’s one there!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

3 girlies said:


> We got a kitten too, hes 12 weeks & literally ruining my house :rofl: he has a scratching post but oh no that's not he same as a leather dining chair!!! He also loves curtains & just being a little sod basically hes so cute though

Oh what a little stinker! Ours is 13 weeks and thankfully doesn’t scratch the furniture! She likes to attack my husbands feet in the middle of the night so we have to lock her out of our room, and she eats so much food, it’s like $60 a month to feed her! But she’s such a lovely kitty I’m so glad we finally got one! They’re so hard to find here.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

PinkCupcakes said:


> Not sure what to think! Top is FMU, and last three are from just now.
> 
> View attachment 1086654

Easy to see on that Frer to my eyes!?! YAY!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

PinkCupcakes said:


> There’s one there!


I can see now. Yeah I see something faint on all of them hon. Fixed they get darker.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

@Reiko_ctu and @Suggerhoney really?? Don’t think it’s still the trigger?


----------



## Suggerhoney

PinkCupcakes said:


> @Reiko_ctu and @Suggerhoney really?? Don’t think it’s still the trigger?

I hope not hon. Did they go negative after the trigger?


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Suggerhoney said:


> I hope not hon. Did they go negative after the trigger?

Almost yesterday


----------



## 3 girlies

I see lines too.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

3 girlies said:


> I see lines too.

You don’t think it’s still the trigger? It was almost white this morning


----------



## Hevalouaddict

@PinkCupcakes i see a line on the second test.


----------



## 3 girlies

The trigger would be gone now if was negative yesterday. Interesting to watch from my point of view as this cycle is so different to the last & I swear your body knows its pregnant way before hcg


----------



## 3 girlies

I cant sleep. It's nearly 1am. I just keep thinking of my nan. I've nearly died I was on life support &I didnt see any light or anything at all. Bit jealous of you sugger tbh. I just saw black & then was awake again. I dont think I really can understand what my family went through for that reason. I almost shrugged it off & have quizzed them all but no one likes talking about it. It's only now I realise my twin must have cried herself to sleep not knowing If I'd survive,actually is upsetting thinking about it. Shes been so good to me, I am so grateful to have her. Just makes you realise how precious life is. We a stress about everything so much.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

3 girlies said:


> The trigger would be gone now if was negative yesterday. Interesting to watch from my point of view as this cycle is so different to the last & I swear your body knows its pregnant way before hcg

Yea I wonder if I am! It’s hard to tell, I just wish I could get a blaring positive


----------



## tbfromlv

@PinkCupcakes i would only compare fmu to fmu and afternoon to afternoon. Hopefully it’s your BFP coming through though!


Afm- girls I’m so frustrated I’m 12dpo and out of tests so I didn’t test today. I had a Walmart pick up this afternoon that they were supposed to be in and they were “out” (I think the pickers get lazy and don’t want to walk to that side of the store or something but I digress...) anyway that means no test tomorrow either. I guess for the first time in any TTC cycle ever, I’ll just be waiting for AF on Friday (and praying she doesn’t come!) I don’t even want to Amazon a shipment because it wouldn’t get here until the day AF is due and then it’s just cruel. Lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

3 girlies said:


> I cant sleep. It's nearly 1am. I just keep thinking of my nan. I've nearly died I was on life support &I didnt see any light or anything at all. Bit jealous of you sugger tbh. I just saw black & then was awake again. I dont think I really can understand what my family went through for that reason. I almost shrugged it off & have quizzed them all but no one likes talking about it. It's only now I realise my twin must have cried herself to sleep not knowing If I'd survive,actually is upsetting thinking about it. Shes been so good to me, I am so grateful to have her. Just makes you realise how precious life is. We a stress about everything so much.

 Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## autumnal

Fx for you @PinkCupcakes there is still a chance!! I hope that line is not the trigger and you will soon have a positive

@tbfromlv that's really tragic you ran out of tests 12dpo I would go nuts!!


----------



## Deethehippy

12 DPO for me today and woke to strong cramping and slight temp drop. I highly doubt I am pregnant at this point so probably won’t test. It’s unusual for me to get strong cramps days before AF so hoping it’s not going to be an evil one or my fibroids are not worse.
Month 13 and getting to me now. Not sure if to take a break or just give up at this point. I’m so emotional and exhausted from TTC.


----------



## 3 girlies

Aww dee I'm sorry. I feel the same this month too. It's literally all I think about it's not even exciting anymore. I am taking a break next month, I cant do this on top of everything else going on. I feel exhausted i didnt sleep till gone 3am &was awake again at 6. Shattered is an understatement


----------



## Nixnax

@3 girlies im so sorry about your nan. Biggest hugs. Your puppy is so cute. Our puppy is 9.5 months old now, not so cute anymore. But she is still a handful. We really need to calm her down before the baby comes or our life will be very hard. We have a springee cross... so she is VERY energetic.

@Suggerhoney im glad to read you're not giving up. I get your point about having a short break. I did the same, its really helped my mental health and helped me to reset. Lots of luck.

@LuvallmyH woohoo they look fantastic.

@PinkCupcakes I really hope this is it for you

@Deethehippy I hope your AF stays away

Good luck to everyone still waiting test


----------



## Deethehippy

3 girlies - sorry your night was so bad..it’s going to take time like Sugger said, be kind to yourself. I lost my nanny and grandad within a fortnight of each other..it was such a hard time for the family but I think of them often and have the wonderful memories and they live on in us and our children :)


----------



## Becca_89

@3 girlies sorry about your Nan, lots of love!

@Deethehippy hope AF doesn't show yet, but don't give up hope! If it doesn't happen naturally soon, hope you get the support xxx


----------



## Becca_89

I took a sweety fox test this morning which has a faint line, but I think I just have serious line eye. 
This is the best photo i could get


----------



## Deethehippy

Becca_89 said:


> I took a sweety fox test this morning which has a faint line, but I think I just have serious line eye.
> This is the best photo i could get
> 
> View attachment 1086668

Thank you for your kind words. I don't see the line on my laptop but I hope it gets much clearer soon for you.


----------



## tdog

Becca_89 said:


> I took a sweety fox test this morning which has a faint line, but I think I just have serious line eye.
> This is the best photo i could get
> 
> View attachment 1086668

Think I see a line xx


----------



## Deethehippy

12 DPO - tested and all BFN. I am out - blah.


----------



## 3 girlies

So sorry dee. I think I will be out too. Just dont have that good feeling anymore. I'm ok with it though. I just dont think it will happen for me.


----------



## Deethehippy

3 girlies said:


> So sorry dee. I think I will be out too. Just dont have that good feeling anymore. I'm ok with it though. I just dont think it will happen for me.

I'm sad but not as devastated as last cycle when I had proper symptoms and those lines on tests. We must not give up..maybe take a break for a bit to re-charge but we must keep on trying xxxx


----------



## doggylover

Sorry @Deethehippy :hugs:


----------



## 3 girlies

Deethehippy said:


> I'm sad but not as devastated as last cycle when I had proper symptoms and those lines on tests. We must not give up..maybe take a break for a bit to re-charge but we must keep on trying xxxx

I know you are right it's just hard waiting. I'm not even bitter when people get their bfp I am genuinely thrilled for them. Just feel a bit blah right now.


----------



## Mummafrog

Hey gang,

9dpo (hopefully) over here. I tested with a frer fmu and got a faint shadow but the test already had a line on it before I peed so I'm really not getting excited. 

Symptoms: I had very noticeable womb pain at 6dpo and then yesterday at work at 8dpo. And today my 6 year old sat on my lower tummy while I was lying on my back and I got a sharp pain in my womb. What else, a bit of nausea followed by indigestion. Couple of headaches. My left boob is slightly more sore I think. 

Again I really don't think it's possible for me to be pregnant but it's fun to guess :-k


----------



## Mummafrog

Sorry uploading a picture isn't working.. I'm trying #-o


----------



## LuvallmyH

That was over quickly.... 
10dpo fmu

No progression whatsoever. If anything they are fainter than yesterday. If I’ve been getting lines for several days they should be getting darker. Not sure if I’ll be back. Not sure I can keep doing this. I’m not upset with my body. I’m glad it can recognize an issue and resolve itself. It just sucks. I’d rather get bfn’s than repeated cp’s.


----------



## Deethehippy

LuvallmyH said:


> That was over quickly....
> 10dpo fmu
> View attachment 1086674
> View attachment 1086675
> 
> No progression whatsoever. If anything they are fainter than yesterday. If I’ve been getting lines for several days they should be getting darker. Not sure if I’ll be back. Not sure I can keep doing this. I’m not upset with my body. I’m glad it can recognize an issue and resolve itself. It just sucks. I’d rather get bfn’s than repeated cp’s.

I'm so sorry Luv - those lines give us such high hopes - its cruel and I wish I had the willpower to wait until 'missed period' to save all this heartache sometimes. Thinking of you. Is it worth trying SMU?


----------



## Hevalouaddict

I’m not even testing today. I feel nothing.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

I think it’s safe to say I’m not pregnant :( 12DPT 11DPO and everything is stark white :( I’m heartbroken


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm so sorry Heva and Pinkcupcakes :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## PinkCupcakes

I just feel like sobbing, I did everything right this cycle, had US on day 3 and everything looked perfect, started letrozole for five days started day 3, came back in to doc and US on day 13 to check follicles and I had three beautiful ones about to pop, we BDed like crazy and I even elevated my hips as directed by doctor. I’m on thyroid meds for hypothyroid, and on progesterone post O. I just don’t get why god doesn’t want me to be a mom? :( sorry if some of you don’t believe in god, don’t mean to be offensive. :(


----------



## Bump288

Deethehippy said:


> 12 DPO for me today and woke to strong cramping and slight temp drop. I highly doubt I am pregnant at this point so probably won’t test. It’s unusual for me to get strong cramps days before AF so hoping it’s not going to be an evil one or my fibroids are not worse.
> Month 13 and getting to me now. Not sure if to take a break or just give up at this point. I’m so emotional and exhausted from TTC.
> 
> View attachment 1086666

I’m so sorry! I’m right there with you! I think this might be the last cycle we try as well.


----------



## Bevziibubble

PinkCupcakes said:


> I just feel like sobbing, I did everything right this cycle, had US on day 3 and everything looked perfect, started letrozole for five days started day 3, came back in to doc and US on day 13 to check follicles and I had three beautiful ones about to pop, we BDed like crazy and I even elevated my hips as directed by doctor. I’m on thyroid meds for hypothyroid, and on progesterone post O. I just don’t get why god doesn’t want me to be a mom? :( sorry if some of you don’t believe in god, don’t mean to be offensive. :(

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

3 girlies said:


> I cant sleep. It's nearly 1am. I just keep thinking of my nan. I've nearly died I was on life support &I didnt see any light or anything at all. Bit jealous of you sugger tbh. I just saw black & then was awake again. I dont think I really can understand what my family went through for that reason. I almost shrugged it off & have quizzed them all but no one likes talking about it. It's only now I realise my twin must have cried herself to sleep not knowing If I'd survive,actually is upsetting thinking about it. Shes been so good to me, I am so grateful to have her. Just makes you realise how precious life is. We a stress about everything so much.


Hi hon
I just had to reach out. 
Lord bless u u have been through so much urself. So I was in a coma in 2008 I had liver failure and was given 23 hours to live. 
All I saw then was blackness and darkness and then i woke up. 
Then In 2011 my liver failed again and again i was in a coma. I went up into the sky. Everything was blue and huge perfect white fluffy clouds. U then felt someone was with me. He wss a huge light very very bright like the sun only it didn't hurt to look. 
I new it was Jesus and ive never felt such perfect peace and love. It was truly beautiful I really didn't wanna come back. 
But new I had to for the kids etc. 
I ended up having a liver transplant. 

There is definitely life after death sweet and ure nanna is in the most beautiful perfect place. There is no sorrow or sadness there just joy. 

I wanna give u a big hug so bad right now <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

LuvallmyH said:


> That was over quickly....
> 10dpo fmu
> View attachment 1086674
> View attachment 1086675
> 
> No progression whatsoever. If anything they are fainter than yesterday. If I’ve been getting lines for several days they should be getting darker. Not sure if I’ll be back. Not sure I can keep doing this. I’m not upset with my body. I’m glad it can recognize an issue and resolve itself. It just sucks. I’d rather get bfn’s than repeated cp’s.

Oh hon this is truly horrible and not the update I wanted to see from u. 
After everything u have been through and now this again. Its not right. 
I hate Misscariges and chemical pregnancies so much. 
Its horrible having back to back losses. 
I think I agree with u. I wud rather have BFN then getting lines that don't progress its heartbreaking. 
:cry:


----------



## Suggerhoney

PinkCupcakes said:


> I just feel like sobbing, I did everything right this cycle, had US on day 3 and everything looked perfect, started letrozole for five days started day 3, came back in to doc and US on day 13 to check follicles and I had three beautiful ones about to pop, we BDed like crazy and I even elevated my hips as directed by doctor. I’m on thyroid meds for hypothyroid, and on progesterone post O. I just don’t get why god doesn’t want me to be a mom? :( sorry if some of you don’t believe in god, don’t mean to be offensive. :(


Awwww pink im so sorry sweety. 
I really wanted to see that BFP. 
I do believe u will be a mum and u will have ure much wanted baby. 
I am a believer in God im a Christian. .
I keep wondering if maybe God is holding back because covid is on the rise again. I think we will all be back on locekdown again soon. 

I will definitely keep u in my prayers. I pray for us all on here. 
I really hope and pray that ure next cycle is the one.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

I designed a sticker concept, what do you ladies think? It’s helping me cope a little.


----------



## MrsKatie

Omg @Suggerhoney i am so glad you’re ok, I cried when I read your experience and hope such beauty is in store for us all. Just not for a very long time!

@PinkCupcakes the sticker is wonderful, though the circumstances are not. I am so so sorry you’re going through such devastation and heartbreak. 

@3 girlies i lost my grandad a few months ago, it really is so hard. Hugs. 

@LuvallmyH huge hugs honey, I wish this could’ve been your month.

@Deethehippy i am so sorry sweetie I am always rooting for you.

@Alligator how’s it going with your DH?

Hugs to everyone I missed <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

PinkCupcakes said:


> I designed a sticker concept, what do you ladies think? It’s helping me cope a little.
> 
> View attachment 1086696

I love it. Ure so clever making that hon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

MrsKatie said:


> Omg @Suggerhoney i am so glad you’re ok, I cried when I read your experience and hope such beauty is in store for us all. Just not for a very long time!
> 
> @PinkCupcakes the sticker is wonderful, though the circumstances are not. I am so so sorry you’re going through such devastation and heartbreak.
> 
> @3 girlies i lost my grandad a few months ago, it really is so hard. Hugs.
> 
> @LuvallmyH huge hugs honey, I wish this could’ve been your month.
> 
> @Deethehippy i am so sorry sweetie I am always rooting for you.
> 
> @Alligator how’s it going with your DH?
> 
> Hugs to everyone I missed <3


Thanks so happy to be here. I've had my DD and DS since. Hopefully will have my rainbow soon. 
Sadly this was not my cycle. .13dpo now and just waiting for AF. 
I hate this part so much. .
I want to try one more time and then im taking a break for 2 cycles but hopefully will be back trying in December providing I have nothing major wrong with me. 
Gonna be so anxous waiting for them results:confused:


----------



## Bevziibubble

PinkCupcakes said:


> I designed a sticker concept, what do you ladies think? It’s helping me cope a little.
> 
> View attachment 1086696

 That's lovely. What a great idea <3


----------



## tdog

@PinkCupcakes that is beautiful xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Pinkcupcakes - I love your sticker but one day I want you to be making one that says 'pregnancy power' or something similar. Please don't give up hope. :hugs:


----------



## Becca_89

Hi ladies, sorry for all of the bfns today, lots of hugs to you all xxxx


I had an evil pink evap today- I left my frer for an hour or so and came back to a pink line- I couldn't see it in the time frame :(



so I then did another sweetyfox which I just capture a hint of a line- im going to try and hold off testing, I have terrible AF cramps, which is extremely early, so not
Looking good.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

I did another cheapie this afternoon and I think there’s a shadow? Or I’m just crazy!


----------



## Bump288

PinkCupcakes said:


> I did another cheapie this afternoon and I think there’s a shadow? Or I’m just crazy!
> 
> View attachment 1086706
> View attachment 1086707

Definitely seeing something


----------



## topazicatzbet

PinkCupcakes said:


> I did another cheapie this afternoon and I think there’s a shadow? Or I’m just crazy!
> 
> View attachment 1086706
> View attachment 1086707

I inverted it and there is def something there.


----------



## Becca_89

PinkCupcakes said:


> I did another cheapie this afternoon and I think there’s a shadow? Or I’m just crazy!
> 
> View attachment 1086706
> View attachment 1086707

I see it!!!


----------



## doggylover

@PinkCupcakes i definitely see something on the last test. Your banner looks great, although I wish you didn’t have to design it :hugs:


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Thanks ladies! I sure hope it is!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@PinkCupcakes I see something!


----------



## tdog

PinkCupcakes said:


> I did another cheapie this afternoon and I think there’s a shadow? Or I’m just crazy!
> 
> View attachment 1086706
> View attachment 1086707

Oh my I'm definitely seeing a line on latest test fx'd it gets darker xx


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Thanks ladies, now that it’s dried I don’t see anything... I feel like giving up


----------



## Bump288

PinkCupcakes said:


> I did another cheapie this afternoon and I think there’s a shadow? Or I’m just crazy!
> 
> View attachment 1086706
> View attachment 1086707

How many dpo are you ?


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Bump288 said:


> How many dpo are you ?

I am 11DPO 12DPT


----------



## Suggerhoney

PinkCupcakes said:


> I did another cheapie this afternoon and I think there’s a shadow? Or I’m just crazy!
> 
> View attachment 1086706
> View attachment 1086707

I see faint lines hon on those tests. Really hope this is the start of a BFP hon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Urghhhh feeling really down again. 
Another BFN and im 13dpo. 
Just waiting for AF. 
New it wasnt going to be positive. But my heart still sank. 
I've been hoping that I've Ovulated later. 
Because I had positive opks on cd 12 and then got another positive opk on cd 15 or 16. 
Fertilty friend gave me solid cross hairs on cd 13 but if i add the other opk it changes ovulation to day 17 . 
It only gives me dotted lines tho and not solid like day 13. 
I wud be 9dpo if ovulation was on day 17. 
But I know I on day 13 was just clutching at straws.
Temp plumeted today but no bleeding. Just bad lower back ache. 
The witch will be here on Friday or Saturday. 
:sad2:

Onto my 8th chart next cycle. 
Getting so fed up of this now.


----------



## Alligator

So sorry for the bfn ladies - they suck! I also wish I could wait to test, I admire those women! 

things are ok with dh, I’m back home today and about to go pick up our daughter from daycare. I think she will be confused and sad. She loves grandma and grandpas and got very used to them there. But will be good to be home with all her toys and books and of course her dad! 

have to work through my financial issues, I may be filling for some type of debt assistance/not quite bankruptcy (a consumer proposal it’s called). Talking through all our options. I feel horrible for getting us in this mess and still desperately want a baby soon. Ugh!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Alligator said:


> So sorry for the bfn ladies - they suck! I also wish I could wait to test, I admire those women!
> 
> things are ok with dh, I’m back home today and about to go pick up our daughter from daycare. I think she will be confused and sad. She loves grandma and grandpas and got very used to them there. But will be good to be home with all her toys and books and of course her dad!
> 
> have to work through my financial issues, I may be filling for some type of debt assistance/not quite bankruptcy (a consumer proposal it’s called). Talking through all our options. I feel horrible for getting us in this mess and still desperately want a baby soon. Ugh!

So sorry hon. 
I hope all this gets sorted and u can start ttc again soon. 
I was gonna give it a break after this cycle but feel so sad about not trying. 
Feel like I need to give it one last try in September and some ladies have said its OK to carry on trying even tho I have a few bloods drawn during my September cycle. 
Definitely gonna give my body a rest in October and November tho. 

And will hope to be able to try again around December.
With it being my birthday then Xmas ill be really busy so I won't be consumed by ttc. 
Wud be kind of cool getting a BFP on Xmas day.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

So I took another test cause I can’t resist, I can see a faint shadow when I take a photo with a flash! Otherwise it’s next to impossible to see it. I don’t know anymore


----------



## Hevalouaddict

@PinkCupcakes i see lines. I hope they get darker. When I had my twins my lines barely showed up.


----------



## Bump288

Took another ic this evening and I swear I see something . This was at the 2 min mark. Let me know what you ladies think (1st time using this brand) ! Will be taking a FRER in the morning.


----------



## Bump288

PinkCupcakes said:


> So I took another test cause I can’t resist, I can see a faint shadow when I take a photo with a flash! Otherwise it’s next to impossible to see it. I don’t know anymore
> 
> View attachment 1086718

Definitely seeing lines !


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Bump288 said:


> Took another ic this evening and I swear I see something . This was at the 2 min mark. Let me know what you ladies think (1st time using this brand) ! Will be taking a FRER in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 1086719

I see it!!


----------



## autumnal

@Suggerhoney I thought that if you have more than one LH surge you should go by the later one? I have multiple too and ovulate with the later one


----------



## lisaalove

@Bump288 I see that 

@PinkCupcakes I see yours still too.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Alligator said:


> So sorry for the bfn ladies - they suck! I also wish I could wait to test, I admire those women!
> 
> things are ok with dh, I’m back home today and about to go pick up our daughter from daycare. I think she will be confused and sad. She loves grandma and grandpas and got very used to them there. But will be good to be home with all her toys and books and of course her dad!
> 
> have to work through my financial issues, I may be filling for some type of debt assistance/not quite bankruptcy (a consumer proposal it’s called). Talking through all our options. I feel horrible for getting us in this mess and still desperately want a baby soon. Ugh!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## PinkCupcakes

My current situation lol! The gray (Mila) one always cuddles me in the evening but the orange (Jasper) one favors my OH. However lately he’s been all over me and not my OH! Lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww so cute!


----------



## Becca_89

Despite my efforts to not use my frer this morning, I couldn't resist.

something is catching my eye, I have uploaded it with the evap line to compare where the line should be. 
What do you think?
Around 8dpo (estimate)


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it on the bottom one when I zoom in. Good luck :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Pinkcupcakes - good luck!! I can see those lines. Can’t wait to see your FRER. 

Alligator - don’t feel bad about your finances, the main thing is that you have recognised the issue and are taking steps to sort things out. Things have a way of working out. I hope you will all settle back to living at home and TTC will be able to commence soon. 

I’m 13 DPO today and have Crampy low back and woke a bit heady..just waiting for AF now. I am not sure I hold much faith in this temping thing because my chart looks good!! lol (not that I fully understand charts) Maybe ill get the big drop tomorrow??


----------



## doggylover

Bump288 said:


> Took another ic this evening and I swear I see something . This was at the 2 min mark. Let me know what you ladies think (1st time using this brand) ! Will be taking a FRER in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 1086719

I can definitely see something!


----------



## 3 girlies

Bfn here, I'm only 9dpo but was spotting when I woke up which is rubbish.


----------



## Bevziibubble

its very early still :)


----------



## Deethehippy

3 girlies said:


> Bfn here, I'm only 9dpo but was spotting when I woke up which is rubbish.

Could be implantation maybe? I hope it stays as just spots.


----------



## tbfromlv

14dpo today. Haven’t tested since 11dpo which kills me!! But my temp is up and my opk is a blazing positive (but I know that could just be the pre-af hormonal switch) I have a 14 day LP so if AF is coming it should be here later today or sometime tomorrow. I guess I’ll give myself permission to actually buy a test if she doesn’t show


----------



## Deethehippy

tbfromlv said:


> 14dpo today. Haven’t tested since 11dpo which kills me!! But my temp is up and my opk is a blazing positive (but I know that could just be the pre-af hormonal switch) I have a 14 day LP so if AF is coming it should be here later today or sometime tomorrow. I guess I’ll give myself permission to actually buy a test if she doesn’t show

Good luck! Do you have any 'symptoms'? really hope AF stays away x

I'm 13 DPO today and BFN's but my temp is still high too.


----------



## LuvallmyH

What is going on?! My tests yesterday were no change at all from the day before and in my opinion way too faint with a frer for my dpo. I wasn’t even going to test today, but since I love to torture myself I did. Now I wish I didn’t because I thinks it’s cruel. No way this is viable. I had to test again immediately after fmu with an ic too, which is also too faint of a line. Mostly still a shadow. 
11dpo fmu

Smu

Smu on top


----------



## Deethehippy

LuvallmyH said:


> What is going on?! My tests yesterday were no change at all from the day before and in my opinion way too faint with a frer for my dpo. I wasn’t even going to test today, but since I love to torture myself I did. Now I wish I didn’t because I thinks it’s cruel. No way this is viable. I had to test again immediately after fmu with an ic too, which is also too faint of a line. Mostly still a shadow.
> 11dpo fmu
> View attachment 1086739
> 
> Smu
> View attachment 1086740
> View attachment 1086741
> 
> Smu on top
> View attachment 1086742

Could the early ones have been evaps and now the real BFP is coming through? Clutching at straws but I hope it could be the case!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Deethehippy said:


> Could the early ones have been evaps and now the real BFP is coming through? Clutching at straws but I hope it could be the case!

I really have no idea! I’m totally confused. Any cp I’ve ever had the lines disappear after they don’t progress. They don’t get darker. I Don’t want to even hold a shred of hope. The let down will be terrible.


----------



## Deethehippy

LuvallmyH said:


> I really have no idea! I’m totally confused. Any cp I’ve ever had the lines disappear after they don’t progress. They don’t get darker. I Don’t want to even trash a shred of hope. The let down will be terrible.

How is your temp? Not that it means much because mine is the highest it's been so far and I am getting BFN's. Are all your tests from the same batch? Could the FRER's have varying dyes? Did you dip for same amount of time? Just trying to figure it out.


----------



## LuvallmyH

New batch of frer. Didn’t temp until I was out of bed. 98.36. Looking at them now they aren’t impressive. Probably will just delay af.


----------



## Deethehippy

LuvallmyH said:


> New batch of frer. Didn’t temp until I was out of bed. 98.36. Looking at them now they aren’t impressive. Probably will just delay af.
> View attachment 1086749
> View attachment 1086750
> View attachment 1086751
> View attachment 1086752

It's strange how you have these low levels of HCG. I can only assume unsuccessful implantations? :hugs:I'm still going to pray for a miracle.


----------



## LuvallmyH

I think it could be different dye. I think the possible line at 8dpo was just the indent. Putting them all together there is not enough progression.


----------



## Becca_89

@LuvallmyH 
I can still see all of your lines, how confusing!!Hope they do progress soon!


----------



## Becca_89

Becca_89 said:


> @LuvallmyH
> I can still see all of your lines, how confusing!!Hope they do progress soon!

I can definitely see a difference between 9 and 11dpo


----------



## Becca_89

I regretfully got clearblue today, Its definitely an addiction- the first photo was in timeframe, the line is just getting darker and darker, pointless as I don't trust them!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Becca_89 said:


> I can definitely see a difference between 9 and 11dpo

Thank you hun. I’m so confused. Best I can do is test again tomorrow.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Becca_89 said:


> I regretfully got clearblue today, Its definitely an addiction- the first photo was in timeframe, the line is just getting darker and darker, pointless as I don't trust them!
> 
> View attachment 1086756
> View attachment 1086757

I see it. FX it’s a real line. Doesn’t look like an evap to me. It’s pretty thick.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

13DPT 12DPO Sigh... BFN this morning with FMU.... if it’s still BFN by 15DPO then I’ll stop my progesterone... sigh


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm sorry Pinkcupcakes. Praying theres still time.

Becca - good luck that you get darker lines soon...I can see those though!


----------



## Bump288

12 dpo, took 2 more ics and a FRER this morning I swear I see a hint of a line in all 3 but nothing substantial, so probably just shadows. Yesterday’s must have been a fluke test ‍♀️


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Bump288 said:


> 12 dpo, took 2 more ics and a FRER this morning I swear I see a hint of a line in all 3 but nothing substantial, so probably just shadows. Yesterday’s must have been a fluke test ‍♀️
> 
> View attachment 1086761
> View attachment 1086762
> View attachment 1086763

Aww I’m sorry! Same situation as me! I’m also 12DPO. Had a faint line yesterday afternoon and now nothing FMU today. :(


----------



## Bump288

PinkCupcakes said:


> Aww I’m sorry! Same situation as me! I’m also 12DPO. Had a faint line yesterday afternoon and now nothing FMU today. :(

So unbelievably frustrating !!!!!! I’m suppose to start on Saturday. So I’m probably going to just wait and not test anymore this month :/


----------



## LuvallmyH

The new pregmate came in the mail today. I do t even know what to say! They are bfp now too. 

What the heck is going on?!


----------



## Becca_89

LuvallmyH said:


> The new pregmate came in the mail today. I do t even know what to say! They are bfp now too.
> View attachment 1086768
> View attachment 1086769
> View attachment 1086770
> 
> What the heck is going on?!

They are lines for sure!! Xx


----------



## Becca_89

Bump288 said:


> 12 dpo, took 2 more ics and a FRER this morning I swear I see a hint of a line in all 3 but nothing substantial, so probably just shadows. Yesterday’s must have been a fluke test ‍♀️
> 
> View attachment 1086761
> View attachment 1086762
> View attachment 1086763

I can see the lines on the frer x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see lines!


----------



## Becca_89

Sorry to keep posting tests- this is my evening test (sweety fox)
Can see a line, but isn't getting darker or obvious. Time will tell...


----------



## Deethehippy

Becca_89 said:


> Sorry to keep posting tests- this is my evening test (sweety fox)
> Can see a line, but isn't getting darker or obvious. Time will tell...
> 
> View attachment 1086791

Good luck. It can take 48 hours for lines to progress and look darker.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Becca_89 said:


> Sorry to keep posting tests- this is my evening test (sweety fox)
> Can see a line, but isn't getting darker or obvious. Time will tell...
> 
> View attachment 1086791

I see it too! I mean they are so sensitive that the hcg must be super low & it will take a few days to get darker.


----------



## Becca_89

LuvallmyH said:


> I see it too! I mean they are so sensitive that the hcg must be super low & it will take a few days to get darker.

Hopefully this is the case for both of us!! Xx


----------



## Becca_89

LuvallmyH said:


> I see it too! I mean they are so sensitive that the hcg must be super low & it will take a few days to get darker.

Thanks, I wish I could leave it!

how are you doing? Any sign oF AF? Sorry if I missed anything x


----------



## LuvallmyH

Becca_89 said:


> Thanks, I wish I could leave it!
> 
> how are you doing? Any sign oF AF? Sorry if I missed anything x

How am I doing? #-oDriving myself crazy. Lines getting darker but I thought I was out with lighter lines yesterday morning. In limbo I guess. I do really love the new pregmate tests. So thick and I think more sensitive than the old ones. They are giving me nice lines anyway lol. Af isn’t due until Monday or Tuesday. I think I’m only 10dpo. I said 11, but I left a temp out of my chart because I didn’t like it.:-= If I put it back in I’m only 10dpo.


----------



## Becca_89

LuvallmyH said:


> How am I doing? #-oDriving myself crazy. Lines getting darker but I thought I was out with lighter lines yesterday morning. In limbo I guess. I do really love the new pregmate tests. So thick and I think more sensitive than the old ones. They are giving me nice lines anyway lol. Af isn’t due until Monday or Tuesday. I think I’m only 10dpo. I said 11, but I left a temp out of my chart because I didn’t like it.:-= If I put it back in I’m only 10dpo.

sorry, I got muddled up then. 
Yes of course, them tests look like they are giving lovely lines! Fingers crossed they get darker! It does drive you crazy, and its so hard not to test :(


----------



## PinkCupcakes

I’m having mild AF type cramps but she’s not due for at least 2-3 more days and that’s when I stop progesterone, I never get AF on the progesterone supplements...


----------



## Becca_89

PinkCupcakes said:


> I’m having mild AF type cramps but she’s not due for at least 2-3 more days and that’s when I stop progesterone, I never get AF on the progesterone supplements...

This might be a good sign?

i found out I was pregnant with my first due to cramping- I had period pains and no period for a while, its the only reason I tested (surprise baby)


----------



## LuvallmyH

PinkCupcakes said:


> I’m having mild AF type cramps but she’s not due for at least 2-3 more days and that’s when I stop progesterone, I never get AF on the progesterone supplements...

I never get cramps before af. Always after she comes with vengeance. I always think I’m out when I get them before af, but I’m usually pregnant! Good luck!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

autumnal said:


> @Suggerhoney I thought that if you have more than one LH surge you should go by the later one? I have multiple too and ovulate with the later one

Hi hon its never happened to me b4 so I don't know. 
AF is due tommorow or Saturday and I guess if she don't show i may of O later. 
Thing is I only had firtile signs cm cervix position and ovulation pain on cd 12 and 13 by day 14 my cm dried up then went creamy so im pretty sure I did O on day 13. 
I did put the other positive opk in to fertility friend and it changed O to day 17 but the cross hairs were dotty and not solid. My day 12 positive opks were darker so I've removed the other test and fertility friend is given me solid cross hairs for day 13. 
Guess will just see when AF shows.
I've not tested today at all. Im fed up of seeing BFN:-(


----------



## Suggerhoney

LuvallmyH said:


> I really have no idea! I’m totally confused. Any cp I’ve ever had the lines disappear after they don’t progress. They don’t get darker. I Don’t want to even trash a shred of hope. The let down will be terrible.


With my chemical last cycle i was still getting faint lines even when I was bleeding it was so odd. Because with the others my lines always got fainter then negative and then the bleeding. 
But for some reason the HCG was still in my system. By cd 4 the tests were negative again. 
Its all so horrible im so sorry hon


----------



## Suggerhoney

Becca_89 said:


> Sorry to keep posting tests- this is my evening test (sweety fox)
> Can see a line, but isn't getting darker or obvious. Time will tell...
> 
> View attachment 1086791


I see that. I use sweety fox to and got a bfp last cycle. It was the first test to show positive. 
Then I got positives on frer clear blue and all my other cheapies. 
Sadly was a chemical tho. 
Hope ure lines progress good luck


----------



## PinkCupcakes

@Becca_89 and @LuvallmyH really? I always get super bad cramps the day AF arrives. Don’t usually get them during TWW though. If I was pregnant wouldn’t it show on a test by now? I’m 12DPO


----------



## LuvallmyH

PinkCupcakes said:


> @Becca_89 and @LuvallmyH really? I always get super bad cramps the day AF arrives. Don’t usually get them during TWW though. If I was pregnant wouldn’t it show on a test by now? I’m 12DPO

I’m not sure about anything anymore! I’m so confused over my tests atm. I think anything is possible. Still hoping you get your bfp this cycle.


----------



## tbfromlv

I THINK I’m 14dpo. I had so many weird opks it’s possible I’m earlier.. but based on temps, I think I’m at least 13. Anyway since I haven’t tested the last THREE DAYS (it’s been killing me!) I just ran into the drug store and bought one. I was sure I was getting a pink dye but it was a blue dye. Ugh. Anyway this line showed up right away. The pic is kind of bad but the line is actually thick. I know not to trust a blue dye.. but like I said, it came up in the first 30 seconds. Seems rather light for a 14dpo test though so I’m not really thinking much of it.


----------



## Bump288

tbfromlv said:


> I THINK I’m 14dpo. I had so many weird opks it’s possible I’m earlier.. but based on temps, I think I’m at least 13. Anyway since I haven’t tested the last THREE DAYS (it’s been killing me!) I just ran into the drug store and bought one. I was sure I was getting a pink dye but it was a blue dye. Ugh. Anyway this line showed up right away. The pic is kind of bad but the line is actually thick. I know not to trust a blue dye.. but like I said, it came up in the first 30 seconds. Seems rather light for a 14dpo test though so I’m not really thinking much of it.
> 
> View attachment 1086807

 I for sure see a line ... I just am so skeptical of blue dye lol


----------



## tbfromlv

Bump288 said:


> I for sure see a line ... I just am so skeptical of blue dye lol

 Girl, I know! Their packaging got me good. All pink and stuff. Lol I was soo mad when I opened the box!


----------



## Bump288

tbfromlv said:


> Girl, I know! Their packaging got me good. All pink and stuff. Lol I was soo mad when I opened the box!

Lol sooo frustrating !!! But your line definitely looks promising . Fingers x for you !!


----------



## Becca_89

PinkCupcakes said:


> @Becca_89 and @LuvallmyH really? I always get super bad cramps the day AF arrives. Don’t usually get them during TWW though. If I was pregnant wouldn’t it show on a test by now? I’m 12DPO

for me it was my only symptom in my last pregnancy, as I wasn't looking out for anything. 

Im not sure about the dpo, perhaps you implanted late? Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Becca_89

Suggerhoney said:


> I see that. I use sweety fox to and got a bfp last cycle. It was the first test to show positive.
> Then I got positives on frer clear blue and all my other cheapies.
> Sadly was a chemical tho.
> Hope ure lines progress good luck

thank you for the luck!
Sorry about your chemical, I hope your time will come soon xxx


----------



## Deethehippy

Weird how it’s different for everyone. I get cramps for up to a week before AF and my boobs are always sore in the TWW.

My temp plummeted today so AF will be here tomorrow as sheduled. I’m sad but I’ve known since 10 dpo really as I got BFP’s by then in the past. On to next month ....I’ll head to the new group once bleeding Finishes.

@tbfromlv - that’s a good line but you know you gotta do a pink dye for confirmation. Rooting for you and the fact AF hasn’t shown is a great sign it could well be real! :)

Best wishes to everyone else x


----------



## 3 girlies

Bfn for me here at 10dpo. Oh well I actually thought I might be in with a chance this month but obviously not :cry:


----------



## DuckyBlue

I think I'm probably out. No sign of AF but a very negative test! According to my apps I'm 12dpo today so I figured if I was pregnant it would definitely show by now, right? :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Well 14DPT 13DPO and still BFN.... ugh! I’m going to get a FRER after work just to see if that shows anything. I’m sure it’ll be BFN too :(


----------



## Suggerhoney

Becca_89 said:


> thank you for the luck!
> Sorry about your chemical, I hope your time will come soon xxx

Thanks hon. Sadly I've had 3 chemicals since April and will be having bloods done to find out why. 
I hope my time does come soon. 
I feel so sad im out again and waiting for AF which shud be here sometime today or tomorrow. 
This ttc journey has been a horrible emotional rollercoaster. 
I hope I get my rainbow soon[-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

PinkCupcakes said:


> Well 14DPT 13DPO and still BFN.... ugh! I’m going to get a FRER after work just to see if that shows anything. I’m sure it’ll be BFN too :(


Im 15dpo and another stark white BFN. Just want the bleeding to start now.


----------



## Suggerhoney

DuckyBlue said:


> I think I'm probably out. No sign of AF but a very negative test! According to my apps I'm 12dpo today so I figured if I was pregnant it would definitely show by now, right? :(
> 
> View attachment 1086808

So sorry Ducky. I hate BFNs so much


----------



## Bump288

Good morning ladies . 13 dpo today took 2 different tests (because I’m crazy lol) a pregmate, wondfo, and FRER and I see a very faint line on all three !!!!!! All showed up within the time limit so I’m really hoping this is the real deal... they are very light though which concerns me... anyone else have super light lines this late at 13 dpo?


----------



## kksy9b

@Deethehippy :hugs: :hugs: I'm glad you had a nice holiday away but wish it could have ended with coming home to a bfp

@Alligator it sounds like you and your DH are taking good and positive steps. Keep those communication lines open and getting into therapy when you can/need to and I am sure you all will work through everything!

@LuvallmyH Looking at your pictures from yesterday- if you disregard the 10dpo test (since you are looking for doubling every 2-3 days), I see definite progression. The line isn't super dark, but I don't have to zoom in to see it. And remember- you're talking about low numbers doubling. So maybe you went from 6 to 12 or whatnot... you wouldn't expect to see dark lines yet. And doubling is every 48-72 hours. I would just keep testing love...I have a good feeling for you and you could just be having a slow riser.

@aymz1983 good to hear from you! how are you doing?

@JJB2 I'm sorry that AF got you but like you said, it's good to reset the cycle and know where you are so you can move forward! Wishing you all the best of luck next cycle!

@3 girlies I am so so sorry for the loss of your Nan. My deepest condolences to you and your family :hugs: What a cute puppy! How long is your LP typically? 10 dpo is still early! With my youngest I didn't have a vvvvf line until the evening of 11dpo, don't give up yet!

@salamander91 good to hear from you! How are you doing?

@Stargirl1993 love all the tests!! how are you feeling?

@Hevalouaddict I'm sorry hun. Those lines seemed so clear but must have been bad evaps. i wish the tests wouldn't do that

@Samiam03 have you tested again? how are you doing?

@Suggerhoney :hugs: I'm sorry that you didn't catch this cycle. I hope the blood work shows you something that is easy to fix so you can have your forever baby <3

@tbfromlv ahh! That's frustrating with the walmart test issue! Um....I definitely see a line!! I said this to Becca but blue dyes can be accurate, even if they have a bad rep! So excited for you to get the pink dyes to confirm!!!

@Becca_89 I see something on the second picture when I zoom in! You are still so early that there is a lot of time for it to darken up! FX!! Just saw your CB tests...I know blue dyes can be unreliable...but they can also be accurate...excited to see your next few days of tests!! Sorry- playing catch up on the thread and it shows in my responses LOL...just got to today's tests. I can't see anything on the cheapies (but it's usually hard for me to see them on anyones tests on my computer) but I see the faint line on the FRER! You can have a late implanter so I don't think a faint line should be a concern. You just want to see progression on your tests every 2-3 days. So exited to see the next few days of testing for you!

@PinkCupcakes :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry hun.

@Mummafrog it all sounds promising!! Boo for shadowy tests...some of the cheapies are really bad!

@DuckyBlue :hugs::hugs:

-----------------------
I think I got everyone!! Sorry again for not being on as much as I probably should be hosting this months thread! Between our homeschool preschool, talking with contractors/our designer about the renovations that are getting ready to start and deciding to try and get every room in the house decluttered and re-organized before school starts in a week and a half....I just haven't had a lot of spare time!! I think this will be my last big catch up thread for the month and will stay on top of it these last few days!

I have a good feeling we are going to end August with a few more BFPs and am thrilled! What a great month it has been with lots of new pregnancies. Thinking of all of us that are still in the hunt and praying that September is our month!!

----------------
AFM, I am on CD13 today with expected ovulation in 2 days (i typically O on CD15). I started OPKs 2 days ago- low on wednesday and got my flashing smiley yesterday!! DTD last night and will keep going through ovulation. Now that we pitched the pre-seed lube we've had no issues for the last few weeks and my husband is relieved! It was stressing him out thinking something else was going on with him when he wasn't able to finish a few times last month....I know a lot of people love pre-seed but definitely didn't work for us. Really hoping this is our cycle to catch since the due date would be at the end of May. School would just be getting out and I would have a whole summer with no schedule to conform to. Just soak in the summer sun, the newborn snuggles and my boys...sounds like bliss.


----------



## LuvallmyH

My 11dpo update 
Fmu

Smu top, fmu bottom

Smu

I still feel like they should be darker than they are, but there is progression. Fmu wasn’t good with the frer, but the ic’s looked good. 
The top 3 are smu, fmu bottom 2. 

Idk. I’m exhausted over testing and stressing. Exhausted over not staying pregnant. I want to feel hopeful, but I just don’t feel like the lines are good enough for 11dpo.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Bump288 said:


> Good morning ladies . 13 dpo today took 2 different tests (because I’m crazy lol) a pregmate, wondfo, and FRER and I see a very faint line on all three !!!!!! All showed up within the time limit so I’m really hoping this is the real deal... they are very light though which concerns me... anyone else have super light lines this late at 13 dpo?
> 
> View attachment 1086830
> View attachment 1086831

I see lines too! I don’t know what to say about them being so light. I’m in the same boat with super light lines. Are you 100% sure on your o day?


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see lines! Fingers crossed they darken


----------



## Bump288

LuvallmyH said:


> I see lines too! I don’t know what to say about them being so light. I’m in the same boat with super light lines. Are you 100% sure on your o day?

I use opks but I don’t temp so not not 100% sure , but my cycles are usually dead on. I’m suppose to start tomorrow so I suppose only time will tell lol. Considering calling my dr to see if she will do quantitative bloods for me ... hopefully both of ours progress into happy healthy babes. I see lines on all of yours this morning too !


----------



## Becca_89

kksy9b said:


> @Deethehippy :hugs: :hugs: I'm glad you had a nice holiday away but wish it could have ended with coming home to a bfp
> 
> @Alligator it sounds like you and your DH are taking good and positive steps. Keep those communication lines open and getting into therapy when you can/need to and I am sure you all will work through everything!
> 
> @LuvallmyH Looking at your pictures from yesterday- if you disregard the 10dpo test (since you are looking for doubling every 2-3 days), I see definite progression. The line isn't super dark, but I don't have to zoom in to see it. And remember- you're talking about low numbers doubling. So maybe you went from 6 to 12 or whatnot... you wouldn't expect to see dark lines yet. And doubling is every 48-72 hours. I would just keep testing love...I have a good feeling for you and you could just be having a slow riser.
> 
> @aymz1983 good to hear from you! how are you doing?
> 
> @JJB2 I'm sorry that AF got you but like you said, it's good to reset the cycle and know where you are so you can move forward! Wishing you all the best of luck next cycle!
> 
> @3 girlies I am so so sorry for the loss of your Nan. My deepest condolences to you and your family :hugs: What a cute puppy! How long is your LP typically? 10 dpo is still early! With my youngest I didn't have a vvvvf line until the evening of 11dpo, don't give up yet!
> 
> @salamander91 good to hear from you! How are you doing?
> 
> @Stargirl1993 love all the tests!! how are you feeling?
> 
> @Hevalouaddict I'm sorry hun. Those lines seemed so clear but must have been bad evaps. i wish the tests wouldn't do that
> 
> @Samiam03 have you tested again? how are you doing?
> 
> @Suggerhoney :hugs: I'm sorry that you didn't catch this cycle. I hope the blood work shows you something that is easy to fix so you can have your forever baby <3
> 
> @tbfromlv ahh! That's frustrating with the walmart test issue! Um....I definitely see a line!! I said this to Becca but blue dyes can be accurate, even if they have a bad rep! So excited for you to get the pink dyes to confirm!!!
> 
> @Becca_89 I see something on the second picture when I zoom in! You are still so early that there is a lot of time for it to darken up! FX!! Just saw your CB tests...I know blue dyes can be unreliable...but they can also be accurate...excited to see your next few days of tests!! Sorry- playing catch up on the thread and it shows in my responses LOL...just got to today's tests. I can't see anything on the cheapies (but it's usually hard for me to see them on anyones tests on my computer) but I see the faint line on the FRER! You can have a late implanter so I don't think a faint line should be a concern. You just want to see progression on your tests every 2-3 days. So exited to see the next few days of testing for you!
> 
> @PinkCupcakes :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry hun.
> 
> @Mummafrog it all sounds promising!! Boo for shadowy tests...some of the cheapies are really bad!
> 
> @DuckyBlue :hugs::hugs:
> 
> -----------------------
> I think I got everyone!! Sorry again for not being on as much as I probably should be hosting this months thread! Between our homeschool preschool, talking with contractors/our designer about the renovations that are getting ready to start and deciding to try and get every room in the house decluttered and re-organized before school starts in a week and a half....I just haven't had a lot of spare time!! I think this will be my last big catch up thread for the month and will stay on top of it these last few days!
> 
> I have a good feeling we are going to end August with a few more BFPs and am thrilled! What a great month it has been with lots of new pregnancies. Thinking of all of us that are still in the hunt and praying that October is our month!!
> 
> ----------------
> AFM, I am on CD13 today with expected ovulation in 2 days (i typically O on CD15). I started OPKs 2 days ago- low on wednesday and got my flashing smiley yesterday!! DTD last night and will keep going through ovulation. Now that we pitched the pre-seed lube we've had no issues for the last few weeks and my husband is relieved! It was stressing him out thinking something else was going on with him when he wasn't able to finish a few times last month....I know a lot of people love pre-seed but definitely didn't work for us. Really hoping this is our cycle to catch since the due date would be at the end of May. School would just be getting out and I would have a whole summer with no schedule to conform to. Just soak in the summer sun, the newborn snuggles and my boys...sounds like bliss.

Thank you for looking at all of my tests and getting through them all. 
I am definitely getting a lot of faint lines, I did an OPK for the fun of it today, which also seemed pretty positive to me, so either LH surge before AF or a good sign! One can wish lol!

Ooo good luck with catching! Hope its your month too! This month does seem very busy for bfps xxx


----------



## kksy9b

@LuvallmyH I see really obvious progression, especially with your SMU test. Are you positive on your O date?


----------



## LuvallmyH

kksy9b said:


> @LuvallmyH I see really obvious progression, especially with your SMU test. Are you positive on your O date?

Yes


----------



## Becca_89

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks hon. Sadly I've had 3 chemicals since April and will be having bloods done to find out why.
> I hope my time does come soon.
> I feel so sad im out again and waiting for AF which shud be here sometime today or tomorrow.
> This ttc journey has been a horrible emotional rollercoaster.
> I hope I get my rainbow soon[-o&lt;

lots of luck and love xx


----------



## Bump288

LuvallmyH said:


> Yes
> View attachment 1086844

Took some with 2nd morning and mine are even darker from this morning. I think we are the same dpo so I wouldn’t worry too much. But like you I’ve miscarried twice this year so I know it’s hard not to stress. Maybe we both just implanted later


----------



## Becca_89

I have just had my darkest sweety fox, I got slightly excited, but not believing it yet!
Its 6.20 pm here, so an evening wee.




The photos on here don't do the lines any justice


----------



## Bump288

Becca_89 said:


> I have just had my darkest sweety fox, I got slightly excited, but not believing it yet!
> Its 6.20 pm here, so an evening wee.
> 
> View attachment 1086847
> View attachment 1086848
> 
> 
> 
> The photos on here don't do the lines any justice

So easy to see! Didn’t even have to click on the pic ! Congrats !!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see lines!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Becca_89 said:


> I have just had my darkest sweety fox, I got slightly excited, but not believing it yet!
> Its 6.20 pm here, so an evening wee.
> 
> View attachment 1086847
> View attachment 1086848
> 
> 
> 
> The photos on here don't do the lines any justice

Congrats - I can see that one for sure!


----------



## Becca_89

I couldn't resist, literally a squeeze for the clear blue and half hour hold for the sweety fox. Hope it stays!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:happydance:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Becca_89 said:


> I have just had my darkest sweety fox, I got slightly excited, but not believing it yet!
> Its 6.20 pm here, so an evening wee.
> 
> View attachment 1086847
> View attachment 1086848
> 
> 
> 
> The photos on here don't do the lines any justice

I so see that hon. Fixed they keep getting darker


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Ugh took a FRER and BFN, stark white. I hate this, what more can I do to help it work? I’ve done everything to get my body to work and be healthy for it! :(


----------



## Suggerhoney

Good luck everyone still testing and waiting to test. 
@LuvallmyH @Bump288 and @Becca_89 
Praying all ure tests get darker and darker. 
Its so hard to stay positive when we've had losses. So hard having back to back losses but im keeping everything fixed that all these beanies stick. 
Sending extra sticky baby dust :dust:


AFM
Still no AF. 
Hope it comes tommorow I hate this part so much. 
Cd28 today so shud be no later than tommorow. And providing the nurse gives me the all clear we will give it one last try in September and I hope and pray September is a lucky month like this one and all of is that are left still waiting finally get our BFP’S..

If not than it will be on to December for me as I feel my body needs a break from the constant chemicals.
Really hope this isn't one as well. I only got very faint line on sweety fox at 10dpo but I really hope that was just a fluke test and I really hope that all the pregnancy symptoms were just progesterone or something. 

I've got 0 pts on the pregnancy monitor on fertility friend. Where as with my chemicals I had 80pts. So im hoping that's a good sign we just didn't catch this month and that will mean my body has had a month break so hopefully my lining will be nice and thick in September and hopefully we do catch and its extra sticky. 

Wishing that for all of you ladies to. 
:dust::dust::dust::dust:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

I also had this weird dream about vitamins B6 and B12. 
I did a little research last night and those vitamins are good if ure struggling to concieve. 
So I've ordered some off amazon. 
I hope it helps. 
Also taking vitamins D and folic acid but been taking them for 6 months so gonna add these B vitamins with them and see what happens
I mean u can only try can't u.


----------



## tdog

Becca_89 said:


> I couldn't resist, literally a squeeze for the clear blue and half hour hold for the sweety fox. Hope it stays!!
> 
> View attachment 1086856
> View attachment 1086857
> View attachment 1086858
> View attachment 1086859

What mine looked like lovely I'm now 11 weeks tomorrow :wohoo: xx


----------



## Becca_89

tdog said:


> What mine looked like lovely I'm now 11 weeks tomorrow :wohoo: xx


eakkk exciting! I do remember you posting these, I think it was your testing post that made me buy them! So thank you!

this was the best shot I got of that test... i hope its darker tomorrow! if this is it, these tests are amazing, much darker than clearblue!

How are you feeling? Have you had any sickness? 
Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines :)


----------



## Becca_89

Suggerhoney said:


> I also had this weird dream about vitamins B6 and B12.
> I did a little research last night and those vitamins are good if ure struggling to concieve.
> So I've ordered some off amazon.
> I hope it helps.
> Also taking vitamins D and folic acid but been taking them for 6 months so gonna add these B vitamins with them and see what happens
> I mean u can only try can't u.


I did some research before this cycle, and if I have conceived this month, im not sure if what I found has helped? So please don't take my word.

I took these ones as I thought i had a shorter LP and wanted to strengthen my uterus lining, from period to ovulation I took rasberry leaf and red clover. Im not sure whether they helped or not. Xxxx


----------



## PinkCupcakes

I’m so downright crabby today and doesn’t help everything is going wrong today too. And I’m cramping a lot today, I have never gotten AF while on progesterone before so it’s weird.(AF isn’t here just feels like she’s coming)


----------



## DuckyBlue

I think I'm definitely out! Just had some brown spotting. I had bright red spotting last weekend, which was unusual for me - and only once. Any spotting is unusual for me but typically the start of my period is brown :( I'll see in the morning but I assume this is the beginning of my period ...


----------



## Bevziibubble

PinkCupcakes said:


> I’m so downright crabby today and doesn’t help everything is going wrong today too. And I’m cramping a lot today, I have never gotten AF while on progesterone before so it’s weird.(AF isn’t here just feels like she’s coming)


:hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

DuckyBlue said:


> I think I'm definitely out! Just had some brown spotting. I had bright red spotting last weekend, which was unusual for me - and only once. Any spotting is unusual for me but typically the start of my period is brown :( I'll see in the morning but I assume this is the beginning of my period ...

 I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## LuvallmyH

Small update from a testing maniac. Still not sure what to think. The ic looks pretty good and is turning bfp really quickly. The frer is lighter again. I know the best piece of advice is to step away from the tests for a day or two.


----------



## LuvallmyH

I am so sorry for everyone struggling today. Ttc is a very unique kind of pain and frustration.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

I just wish I could get pregnant easily like a lot of ladies


----------



## tdog

Becca_89 said:


> eakkk exciting! I do remember you posting these, I think it was your testing post that made me buy them! So thank you!
> 
> this was the best shot I got of that test... i hope its darker tomorrow! if this is it, these tests are amazing, much darker than clearblue!
> 
> How are you feeling? Have you had any sickness?
> Xx
> 
> View attachment 1086863
> View attachment 1086864

Your very welcome they are amazing ain't they best ones I had :) I've been so sick this time round I never been this bad with my other children :shrug: I've been so tired and my boobs wow so itchy xx
I was 21dpo with this photo this was 10 days after the first positive xx


----------



## tdog

PinkCupcakes said:


> I just wish I could get pregnant easily like a lot of ladies

So sorry lovely :hugs: I really can't imagine what you arw going through it must be so heartbreaking xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

PinkCupcakes said:


> I just wish I could get pregnant easily like a lot of ladies

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Stargirl1993

kksy9b said:


> @Deethehippy :hugs: :hugs: I'm glad you had a nice holiday away but wish it could have ended with coming home to a bfp
> 
> @Alligator it sounds like you and your DH are taking good and positive steps. Keep those communication lines open and getting into therapy when you can/need to and I am sure you all will work through everything!
> 
> @LuvallmyH Looking at your pictures from yesterday- if you disregard the 10dpo test (since you are looking for doubling every 2-3 days), I see definite progression. The line isn't super dark, but I don't have to zoom in to see it. And remember- you're talking about low numbers doubling. So maybe you went from 6 to 12 or whatnot... you wouldn't expect to see dark lines yet. And doubling is every 48-72 hours. I would just keep testing love...I have a good feeling for you and you could just be having a slow riser.
> 
> @aymz1983 good to hear from you! how are you doing?
> 
> @JJB2 I'm sorry that AF got you but like you said, it's good to reset the cycle and know where you are so you can move forward! Wishing you all the best of luck next cycle!
> 
> @3 girlies I am so so sorry for the loss of your Nan. My deepest condolences to you and your family :hugs: What a cute puppy! How long is your LP typically? 10 dpo is still early! With my youngest I didn't have a vvvvf line until the evening of 11dpo, don't give up yet!
> 
> @salamander91 good to hear from you! How are you doing?
> 
> @Stargirl1993 love all the tests!! how are you feeling?
> 
> @Hevalouaddict I'm sorry hun. Those lines seemed so clear but must have been bad evaps. i wish the tests wouldn't do that
> 
> @Samiam03 have you tested again? how are you doing?
> 
> @Suggerhoney :hugs: I'm sorry that you didn't catch this cycle. I hope the blood work shows you something that is easy to fix so you can have your forever baby <3
> 
> @tbfromlv ahh! That's frustrating with the walmart test issue! Um....I definitely see a line!! I said this to Becca but blue dyes can be accurate, even if they have a bad rep! So excited for you to get the pink dyes to confirm!!!
> 
> @Becca_89 I see something on the second picture when I zoom in! You are still so early that there is a lot of time for it to darken up! FX!! Just saw your CB tests...I know blue dyes can be unreliable...but they can also be accurate...excited to see your next few days of tests!! Sorry- playing catch up on the thread and it shows in my responses LOL...just got to today's tests. I can't see anything on the cheapies (but it's usually hard for me to see them on anyones tests on my computer) but I see the faint line on the FRER! You can have a late implanter so I don't think a faint line should be a concern. You just want to see progression on your tests every 2-3 days. So exited to see the next few days of testing for you!
> 
> @PinkCupcakes :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry hun.
> 
> @Mummafrog it all sounds promising!! Boo for shadowy tests...some of the cheapies are really bad!
> 
> @DuckyBlue :hugs::hugs:
> 
> -----------------------
> I think I got everyone!! Sorry again for not being on as much as I probably should be hosting this months thread! Between our homeschool preschool, talking with contractors/our designer about the renovations that are getting ready to start and deciding to try and get every room in the house decluttered and re-organized before school starts in a week and a half....I just haven't had a lot of spare time!! I think this will be my last big catch up thread for the month and will stay on top of it these last few days!
> 
> I have a good feeling we are going to end August with a few more BFPs and am thrilled! What a great month it has been with lots of new pregnancies. Thinking of all of us that are still in the hunt and praying that October is our month!!
> 
> ----------------
> AFM, I am on CD13 today with expected ovulation in 2 days (i typically O on CD15). I started OPKs 2 days ago- low on wednesday and got my flashing smiley yesterday!! DTD last night and will keep going through ovulation. Now that we pitched the pre-seed lube we've had no issues for the last few weeks and my husband is relieved! It was stressing him out thinking something else was going on with him when he wasn't able to finish a few times last month....I know a lot of people love pre-seed but definitely didn't work for us. Really hoping this is our cycle to catch since the due date would be at the end of May. School would just be getting out and I would have a whole summer with no schedule to conform to. Just soak in the summer sun, the newborn snuggles and my boys...sounds like bliss.

hey I’m doing good Thankyou. I feel a nervous wreck right now :-( I’m constantly worrying I’m going to lose this baby x I currently have sore boobs and feeling abit tired X hoping to have sickness soon sounds crazy but I just want all the symptoms x I’ll be relieved if I make it to 12 weeks x hoping to get a scan for 6-7 weeks x x 


Really hoping you all get your bfps soon you all deserve your much long awaited babies sending lots of babydust everyone’s way <3


----------



## Bump288

PinkCupcakes said:


> Ugh took a FRER and BFN, stark white. I hate this, what more can I do to help it work? I’ve done everything to get my body to work and be healthy for it! :(

I will say I have had pretty easy to see lines


LuvallmyH said:


> Small update from a testing maniac. Still not sure what to think. The ic looks pretty good and is turning bfp really quickly. The frer is lighter agai




LuvallmyH said:


> Small update from a testing maniac. Still not sure what to think. The ic looks pretty good and is turning bfp really quickly. The frer is lighter again. I know the best piece of advice is to step away from the tests for a day or two.
> View attachment 1086866
> View attachment 1086867
> View attachment 1086868

honestly my ICs have been way more impressive than my frers ... I’m really starting to doubt their sensitivity and overall quality at this point. I have tests that read at 25 ... frers are suppose to be 6.5-10 and I’m getting far better and more obvious lines on the 25 than I am the FRER


----------



## LuvallmyH

Bump288 said:


> I will say I have had pretty easy to see lines
> 
> 
> honestly my ICs have been way more impressive than my frers ... I’m really starting to doubt their sensitivity and overall quality at this point. I have tests that read at 25 ... frers are suppose to be 6.5-10 and I’m getting far better and more obvious lines on the 25 than I am the FRER

I am so glad you said this. I am getting progression on my ic’s & the frer are sucking.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

LuvallmyH said:


> I am so glad you said this. I am getting progression on my ic’s & the frer are sucking.

Really really hope your lines get darker soon!


----------



## DuckyBlue

:witch:
Well I'm definitely out! :(


----------



## tdog

DuckyBlue said:


> :witch:
> Well I'm definitely out! :(

:hugs: so sorry lovely xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

DuckyBlue said:


> :witch:
> Well I'm definitely out! :(

 I'm so sorry :(


----------



## Bump288

DuckyBlue said:


> :witch:
> Well I'm definitely out! :(

Dang!! I’m sorry !!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Sorry ducky. 

10dpo for me and bfn. Last month I had an 11 day lp so I'm hoping that might at least increase and get back to normal after my mmc so my cycle has at least settled down.


----------



## Becca_89

Morning here, 

these are my tests from 3am and 7am- I think its safe to call it a bfp.


----------



## Becca_89

tdog said:


> Your very welcome they are amazing ain't they best ones I had :) I've been so sick this time round I never been this bad with my other children :shrug: I've been so tired and my boobs wow so itchy xx
> I was 21dpo with this photo this was 10 days after the first positive xx
> 
> View attachment 1086883

Thank you for posting the photo, they are beautiful. I have Frer coming today to compare, spend a fortune! 

hope your sickness passes soon! Xxx


----------



## Becca_89

Im so sorry to those waiting for their bfp, it isn't easy at all :( please don't lose hope!

I was told a few years ago that I wouldn't be able to have children by a dr after a scan and was heartbroken! I tried for a baby and months of heart break. 

The main thing which I think helped me was my diet and fitness, I suspect my problems on my ovaries were caused by my weight gain. 

but please don't give up! Im so sorry you are having the struggle and I really hope it happens soon for you all! Xxxxx


----------



## Deethehippy

I started spotting :cry: AF is here.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Becca_89 said:


> Morning here,
> 
> these are my tests from 3am and 7am- I think its safe to call it a bfp.
> 
> View attachment 1086898

 Congratulations!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Deethehippy said:


> I started spotting :cry: AF is here.

 I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## tdog

Becca_89 said:


> Morning here,
> 
> these are my tests from 3am and 7am- I think its safe to call it a bfp.
> 
> View attachment 1086898

Yey congratulations :wohoo: new it was them have never gave me false results fantastic so can't wait to see frer :) xxx


----------



## Deethehippy

Bevziibubble said:


> I'm so sorry :hugs:

Thank you for your support. I don’t think I’m ever going to get another take home baby :-(


----------



## tdog

@Deethehippy I'm so sorry :hugs: xx


----------



## Deethehippy

tdog said:


> @Deethehippy I'm so sorry :hugs: xx

Thank you.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Deethehippy said:


> Thank you for your support. I don’t think I’m ever going to get another take home baby :-(

:(:hugs:


----------



## doggylover

@Deethehippy @DuckyBlue im so sorry for af. Wishing you the best of luck next cycle. 

@Becca_89 congrats on your :bfp:!!

almost the end of the month ladies, just wanted to send massive amounts of love to those of you who are moving on to the September thread. Wishing you all lots of luck in your ttc journey.

Thanks for all the support this month leading up to my own testing, you ladies were such a fabulous group to go through this with. Love to all


----------



## Hevalouaddict

I’m out


----------



## LuvallmyH

I’m gonna call it bfp. No idea if it’s sticky or not. Going to honor this baby for today.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Hevalouaddict said:


> I’m out

:hugs:


----------



## LuvallmyH

Deethehippy said:


> Thank you for your support. I don’t think I’m ever going to get another take home baby :-(

:hugs:


----------



## Hevalouaddict

@LuvallmyH congratulations


----------



## LuvallmyH

DuckyBlue said:


> :witch:
> Well I'm definitely out! :(

:hugs:


----------



## 3 girlies

I'm out too 11dpo ffs! I'm so annoyed. Spotting loads & cramping so gonna be bleeding by morning ughh! So sorry for everyone else too. See you in the sept group.


----------



## Hevalouaddict

So I’m not having a proper period, I’m cramping and when I wipe it’s tinged but not red like normal.


----------



## Bump288

So confused. 14 dpo (suppose to start today)... my ics this morning were lighter than yesterday’s ‍♀️ But my FRER is much darker .... I think I need to step away from testing and wait for my appt on thurs. 

Top is yesterday bottom is this morning


----------



## Suggerhoney

Good luck @Bump288 and @LuvallmyH really hope ure lines progress and get darker. 

Congratulations @Becca_89 ure lines are progressing lovely. Hope they continue to get darker. 

Sorry about :witch: @DuckyBlue and the other ladies. 


AFM
16dpo AF shud be here but no sign. 
Feeling very frustrated and just want her to hurry up and show. She shud of been here yesterday or today at the very latest. 
Feel incredibly low and just want her to hurry the hell up so I can move on to next cycle. 
Im booked in Tuesday for my first lot of bloods and if I still haven't started AF by Tuesday I'm gonna have to cancel that appointment and I really dont want that to happen. I want to get all these bloodtests out the way. 
I feel so low today. 
No BFP and no AF:cry:


----------



## tbfromlv

16 dpo today Af was supposed to show yesterday. I sent DH to get a pink dye test. I don’t think I’m pregnant but I’ll probably start AF As soon as I POAS-thats how it goes right? 

At the end of September I will hit One year of TTC #2 with another 3 losses. if IVF truly is the only way I can bring home a baby, I’m going to need Covid to go away so I can go get my frozen babies in Prague! Ugh


----------



## Deethehippy

tbfromlv said:


> 16 dpo today Af was supposed to show yesterday. I sent DH to get a pink dye test. I don’t think I’m pregnant but I’ll probably start AF As soon as I POAS-thats how it goes right?
> 
> At the end of September I will hit One year of TTC #2 with another 3 losses. if IVF truly is the only way I can bring home a baby, I’m going to need Covid to go away so I can go get my frozen babies in Prague! Ugh

Sorry you are unsure..I hope that you are pregnant.
What do you mean by frozen babies in Prague? Did you get some eggs saved there?


----------



## Stargirl1993

So sorry to see that some of you have af or are expecting it x please don’t give up! Keep going you will get your babies. Wether it was just pure luck I don’t know but The cycle I conceived I took vitamin B complex and I used conceive plus. I will show you all the vitamins I was taking! x those of you who are older ttc I’ve found some information on
*Coenzyme Q10 (CoQ10 So it maybe worth getting some and giving it a go x *
*Also have a read of this *
*How Supplements Can Improve Egg Quality For Fertility*


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hevalouaddict said:


> I’m out

 I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Stargirl1993 said:


> So sorry to see that some of you have af or are expecting it x please don’t give up! Keep going you will get your babies. Wether it was just pure luck I don’t know but The cycle I conceived I took vitamin B complex and I used conceive plus. I will show you all the vitamins I was taking! x those of you who are older ttc I’ve found some information on
> *Coenzyme Q10 (CoQ10 So it maybe worth getting some and giving it a go x *
> *Also have a read of this *
> *How Supplements Can Improve Egg Quality For Fertility*
> 
> View attachment 1086937
> View attachment 1086938


So funny u shud say about the vitamins B. 
I've only been taking folic acid and vitamin D for 6 months and obviously as u know the closest ive got to a pregnancy is 3 chemicals. 
About a week ago I had a dream about vitamins B6 and B12. 
So decided to do some research and found they help and are good when ttc etc. 
Anyway I ordered some of Amazon. They have all the B vitamins in there. 
They arrived today but sadly so has AF. 
But im gonna start taking them along with my vitamin D and folic acid. 
I really hope it helps me get my forever BFP and rainbow baby. 
Shud I start taking them now? Im only on cd1 or shud I wait untill ive stopped bleeding? 
I want to give it one last try in September providing the nurse says its OK and I dont Ovulate to early.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Im definitely out ladies AF is here.
I started spotting a few hours ago and now its in full swing. 
I am glad she's here but also sad im definitely not pregnant. 
Hope I can try thjs cycle.


----------



## Suggerhoney

tbfromlv said:


> 16 dpo today Af was supposed to show yesterday. I sent DH to get a pink dye test. I don’t think I’m pregnant but I’ll probably start AF As soon as I POAS-thats how it goes right?
> 
> At the end of September I will hit One year of TTC #2 with another 3 losses. if IVF truly is the only way I can bring home a baby, I’m going to need Covid to go away so I can go get my frozen babies in Prague! Ugh


Im so sorry hon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hevalouaddict said:


> So I’m not having a proper period, I’m cramping and when I wipe it’s tinged but not red like normal.


How many DPO are u hon maybe its IB????


----------



## Bump288

Well, had a positive preg test this morning but now I’m spotting so I don’t even know what to think ...


----------



## Hevalouaddict

Suggerhoney said:


> How many DPO are u hon maybe its IB????

15dpo but I’ve just had a clot so I think i must have had a chemical :-(


----------



## Stargirl1993

Suggerhoney said:


> So funny u shud say about the vitamins B.
> I've only been taking folic acid and vitamin D for 6 months and obviously as u know the closest ive got to a pregnancy is 3 chemicals.
> About a week ago I had a dream about vitamins B6 and B12.
> So decided to do some research and found they help and are good when ttc etc.
> Anyway I ordered some of Amazon. They have all the B vitamins in there.
> They arrived today but sadly so has AF.
> But im gonna start taking them along with my vitamin D and folic acid.
> I really hope it helps me get my forever BFP and rainbow baby.
> Shud I start taking them now? Im only on cd1 or shud I wait untill ive stopped bleeding?
> I want to give it one last try in September providing the nurse says its OK and I dont Ovulate to early.

That’s what I did I done some research seems to be some good evidence of them helping people x a lot of people are short on vitamins and don’t realise it x I would start taking them as soon as possible they do make your urine bright orange/yellow so don’t freak out when your wee is bright :rofl: 

wishing you all the best for this cycle! :dust:​


----------



## Becca_89

Hello all, these are likely going to be the last tests il post on here, just to show the comparison of frer and sweety fox.

i will continue to follow everyones progress! Thank you for all your support and love xxx


----------



## Becca_89

Suggerhoney said:


> Im definitely out ladies AF is here.
> I started spotting a few hours ago and now its in full swing.
> I am glad she's here but also sad im definitely not pregnant.
> Hope I can try thjs cycle.

So sorry, but keep the positivity up for next cycle xxx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hevalouaddict said:


> 15dpo but I’ve just had a clot so I think i must have had a chemical :-(


Oh no hon. Im so sorry. Oh my gosh i just want to hug you. 
Gosh I hate this ttc journey so much and all the sadness and heartbreak it brings. 
I've got to know people like and dee ded over the last few months and ure all so lovely.


----------



## tbfromlv

Deethehippy said:


> Sorry you are unsure..I hope that you are pregnant.
> What do you mean by frozen babies in Prague? Did you get some eggs saved there?

Yes we did our IVF overseas on Prague. Instead of paying 20k here in the US, we paid 7k and that included us traveling and staying there for almost 2 weeks. I have 8 frozen embryos over there. We wanted to go this summer, but then Covid happened.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Stargirl1993 said:


> That’s what I did I done some research seems to be some good evidence of them helping people x a lot of people are short on vitamins and don’t realise it x I would start taking them as soon as possible they do make your urine bright orange/yellow so don’t freak out when your wee is bright :rofl:
> 
> wishing you all the best for this cycle! :dust:​


OK haha I will take that into account. 
I really hope they help. Im so gutted im out again. 
I was so hoping this wud be my month but oh well. 
I will start taking all the vitamins and hopfully we manage to catch this cycle. 
This is my last cycle trying and then in gonna have to take a break because its all getting a bit to much. 
The endless BFNs and all the chemicals its just so heartbreaking.


----------



## Suggerhoney

tbfromlv said:


> Yes we did our IVF overseas on Prague. Instead of paying 20k here in the US, we paid 7k and that included us traveling and staying there for almost 2 weeks. I have 8 frozen embryos over there. We wanted to go this summer, but then Covid happened.

I hate covid soooo much for stopping womon like you having there treatments. It makes me feel so angry. 
Im so sorry hon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Becca_89 said:


> So sorry, but keep the positivity up for next cycle xxx


Thanks hon. But after 3 chemicals in a row and 6 months solid ttc and no luck its kind of hard to stay positive but I will do my best. Hopfully the B vitamins will help.
Congratulations again

Sorry I'm just feeling really low. Cd1 is just the pits. 
Im sure ill be ok when ovulation comes around again. 
And hopfully these vitamins do help and my blood tests don't show any thing majorly wrong so I can continue trying again in December if September is also not my month 

Very anxous about these bloods and the results


----------



## tdog

Becca_89 said:


> Hello all, these are likely going to be the last tests il post on here, just to show the comparison of frer and sweety fox.
> 
> i will continue to follow everyones progress! Thank you for all your support and love xxx
> 
> View attachment 1086952

Looking amazing xx


----------



## 3 girlies

I'm going to take a break for a bit :( a mixture of life & shit is getting to me. I did pick up my beautiful puppy yesterday omg hes so precious. I wish you all the best. Xx


----------



## LuvallmyH

That’s that. Another cp. good hold & sample. 

Still going to ttc until April. Might be taking a month or more off for dh work. Maybe I’ll get luck with a “golden egg” before my next birthday. Good luck everyone and thanks for putting up with my craziness.


----------



## Suggerhoney

LuvallmyH said:


> That’s that. Another cp. good hold & sample.
> View attachment 1086958
> 
> Still going to ttc until April. Might be taking a month or more off for dh work. Maybe I’ll get luck with a “golden egg” before my next birthday. Good luck everyone and thanks for putting up with my craziness.


Hi hon. 
Please dont think im giving u false hope but im almost sure those digital tests are not very sensitive. I think there like 50mlU. 
If ure ICs are still progressing I'd keep testing. 
I've never gotten a pregnant on a digital b4 4 weeks. 
I really hope this is not another CP. 
I gonna pray for you


----------



## Suggerhoney

3 girlies said:


> I'm going to take a break for a bit :( a mixture of life & shit is getting to me. I did pick up my beautiful puppy yesterday omg hes so precious. I wish you all the best. Xx


Awww hon I'm so sorry . 
Im also going to be taken a break if we don't catch in September. 
Its so hard isn't it. 
Im glad u got ure little puppy to keep u going and we will all be here when u return. 
Im taking a break in October and November from ttc but will still be popping on here to root everyone on so I hope to see u back soon.


----------



## Bump288

LuvallmyH said:


> That’s that. Another cp. good hold & sample.
> View attachment 1086958
> 
> Still going to ttc until April. Might be taking a month or more off for dh work. Maybe I’ll get luck with a “golden egg” before my next birthday. Good luck everyone and thanks for putting up with my craziness.

Noooo!! Did you start bleeding or just the neg digital ?


----------



## Bump288

3 girlies said:


> I'm going to take a break for a bit :( a mixture of life & shit is getting to me. I did pick up my beautiful puppy yesterday omg hes so precious. I wish you all the best. Xx

:( I’m so sorry! We hope to see you back soon !


----------



## LuvallmyH

Negative digi, but this is the weeks estimator. It’s more sensitive. I have to just let it go at this point. Such light lines, inconsistent & little progression. It’s breaking me. I can’t have any hope anymore.
Af is due Tuesday. Last cycle the cp delayed it by 4 days.


----------



## Bump288

LuvallmyH said:


> Negative digi, but this is the weeks estimator. It’s more sensitive. I have to just let it go at this point. Such light lines, inconsistent & little progression. It’s breaking me. I can’t have any hope anymore.
> Af is due Tuesday. Last cycle the cp delayed it by 4 days.

I completely understand I’m in the same exact boat. Had a great ics yesterday with a crappy frer, then a great frer this morning with crappy ICs , then I started spotting , took another frer with a 1 1/2 hr hold with a FRER and the line is there but it’s much lighter than this morning ... worst feeling ever being in limbo. Please keep us updated !!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Im so sorry @LuvallmyH and @Bump288 
It really is the worst getting lines but they don't progress. 
Its so heartbreaking. Ive been there myself 3 times since April and its horrible. 
I


----------



## Alligator

Sorry ladies - life is busy lately! I’m back home and it’s my birthday tomorrow so been busy this weekend. Just caught up! 

@LuvallmyH im so sorry. What a rollercoaster for you! I hope the digi is just not sensitive enough! 

@Deethehippy im sorry about af! Ugh. I hate this for you. Will you try this month? 

@Suggerhoney sorry mama. I hope your tests go well! 

@Hevalouaddict so sorry you’re having a cp. it’s so cruel! 

@PinkCupcakes im sorry the tests didn’t turn positive again for you. It’s so upsetting to do it all right and still be let down! 

sorry to everyone I missed!! I’m moving in to September myself. We will probably ntnp. That’s the plan. I know our families will probably say it’s insane to have a baby if we do get pregnant but it’s not their life and ultimately it’s a new family member. So we will just see! We will also see if I can be calm hahah. I won’t temp but I may do OPK. We shall see. This month DH and I didn’t even dtd in my fertile window because I wasn’t home and it was funny how I didn’t pay any attention to signs but noticed them anyway. My boobs also don’t hurt at all so I do think I had CPs the last 2 months when I had that symptom!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Its 03:22 am and I can't sleep. AF cramps are so bad and I think my IBS has flared up with it and im doubled over in so much pain. 
My lower back feels like its snapping in half. 
I really hope this isnt a 4th chemical. I will know if I start losing loads of clots. 
So far none but with my June chemical they didn't come away until cd3. 
Sorry to think the worse but im doubled over like I was with my July chemical only the bleeding isn't as heavy. 

Cud be just the fact that my IBS is playing up also so its double the pain. 
I guess only time will tell if I start losing clots. I hope not.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Alligator said:


> Sorry ladies - life is busy lately! I’m back home and it’s my birthday tomorrow so been busy this weekend. Just caught up!
> 
> @LuvallmyH im so sorry. What a rollercoaster for you! I hope the digi is just not sensitive enough!
> 
> @Deethehippy im sorry about af! Ugh. I hate this for you. Will you try this month?
> 
> @Suggerhoney sorry mama. I hope your tests go well!
> 
> @Hevalouaddict so sorry you’re having a cp. it’s so cruel!
> 
> @PinkCupcakes im sorry the tests didn’t turn positive again for you. It’s so upsetting to do it all right and still be let down!
> 
> sorry to everyone I missed!! I’m moving in to September myself. We will probably ntnp. That’s the plan. I know our families will probably say it’s insane to have a baby if we do get pregnant but it’s not their life and ultimately it’s a new family member. So we will just see! We will also see if I can be calm hahah. I won’t temp but I may do OPK. We shall see. This month DH and I didn’t even dtd in my fertile window because I wasn’t home and it was funny how I didn’t pay any attention to signs but noticed them anyway. My boobs also don’t hurt at all so I do think I had CPs the last 2 months when I had that symptom!


Hi hon. 
Will see u over in the September thread. 
Even tho i have to have these bloods done im still gonna try in September. 
I was gonna stop but I wanna try one last time providing the nurse doing the first lot of bloods on Tuesday says I can. 
Im going to take vitamins b6 and b12 and I really hope they help. 
Im definitely gonna take a break in October and November and then hopfully will be back in December or January. 
Was gonna have a break in September as well but decided to try one last time. 
I think I can handle having a 2 month break but a 3 month break feels to long.


----------



## Deethehippy

Luv - until you get a strong line on a standard test digis are useless. Not saying you are wrong but it was too early for a digi in my opinion whatever the type. Hope today’s tests look darker and there’s still a chance.

Bump - I’m so sorry, it’s devastating to get lines that then go..it’s the worse cruel thing. :hugs:

3girlies - I’m so sorry life is dealing you some rubbish right now. Take a break and love that puppy but please come back and join us when you feel ready, we are here for you.

Sugger - sorry you are in so much pain. As if CD1 isn’t bad enough without added pain and IBS. My IBS always flares with AF too but usually a few days in when I am at my heaviest. Hope the pains don’t last too long for you ..it’s horrible.

Alligator - I hope you can join us to NTNP. I know how much you want another babe, who cares what other people think..we get one life...we have to do what’s right for us.

Sorry for all the AF’s and all the heartaches in this group. It’s just so hard month after month.
I’ll be joining the September group once AF has finished...it’s not gotten going properly yet but mine takes a few days and is heaviest in the middle.
I have ordered COQ10 to try this cycle, just a low dose. Trying to get OH to take it too because good for sperm and egg. I’m not giving up yet..I said I’d keep going until I was 47 so will stick to that for now.


----------



## salamander91

LuvallmyH said:


> Negative digi, but this is the weeks estimator. It’s more sensitive. I have to just let it go at this point. Such light lines, inconsistent & little progression. It’s breaking me. I can’t have any hope anymore.
> Af is due Tuesday. Last cycle the cp delayed it by 4 days.

The clear blue indicator tests are 25miu. In the UK they are anyway. Fx it's too early xx


----------



## Bump288

Well bleeding has intensified , and test this morning was lighter so I guess I’m out. I don’t know that I will be back next month. We’ve been through 2 chemicals and a miscarriage over this last year of trying and I don’t think I can take this emotional rollercoaster anymore . Good luck to all of you and thank you all for all the encouragement !!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh gosh Dee Dee is absolutely the worst. Im still doubled over now. I've not slept all night because of the pain. 
Cd2 and AF is very heavy now. 
I have zero energy and all I want to do is curl up with a book with a hot water bottle. 
Urghhh. 
Just wish the silly :witch: wud bugger off on a 9 month vacation.
I'd gladly pack her bags for her hahaha. 




Bump288 said:


> Well bleeding has intensified , and test this morning was lighter so I guess I’m out. I don’t know that I will be back next month. We’ve been through 2 chemicals and a miscarriage over this last year of trying and I don’t think I can take this emotional rollercoaster anymore . Good luck to all of you and thank you all for all the encouragement !!


Oh no sweetheart I am so sorry. 
It truly is horrible. 
I think my last chemical really hit me hard becuase it was the 3rd one in a row but I found once I got AF out the way and O came close I started to feel that teeny weeny bit of hope. 
Sending u some huge hugs hon. 
Life really can be very very cruel sometimes. :hugs:


----------



## Bump288

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh gosh Dee Dee is absolutely the worst. Im still doubled over now. I've not slept all night because of the pain.
> Cd2 and AF is very heavy now.
> I have zero energy and all I want to do is curl up with a book with a hot water bottle.
> Urghhh.
> Just wish the silly :witch: wud bugger off on a 9 month vacation.
> I'd gladly pack her bags for her hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no sweetheart I am so sorry.
> It truly is horrible.
> I think my last chemical really hit me hard becuase it was the 3rd one in a row but I found once I got AF out the way and O came close I started to feel that teeny weeny bit of hope.
> Sending u some huge hugs hon.
> Life really can be very very cruel sometimes. :hugs:

Thank you for your kind words ! I hope I feel ready for it next cycle but as of now I’m so gutted that I just can’t imaging continuing


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

@LuvallmyH :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry Luv

@Bump288 oh bump, i am so so sorry hun. I can't imagine so many losses over the last year. Take whatever break your heart and body need :hugs:

@Suggerhoney I'm glad AF finally showed for you so that you can get your blood work done. Ugh, I just saw that you've been having all the bad cramping....how are you feeling today?

@PinkCupcakes :hugs:

@DuckyBlue :hugs::hugs:

@Stargirl1993 i swear that when you're pregnant there is a big part of you that just wants to be sick for 3 months LOL. I'm glad it's going so well so far and hope that you are able to get an early scan in a few weeks!

@topazicatzbet There is still time hun! FX that your LP is longer...I also have an 11 day LP. It used to be 14 but in the last year has changed to 11. 

@Becca_89 wahoo!! a big congratulations!!!

@Deethehippy :hugs::hugs::hugs:

@doggylover thank you for the well wishes <3 So excited for you and your journey!! wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:

@Hevalouaddict i'm so sorry :hugs:

@3 girlies that's so frustrating, I'm sorry. I hope next cycle brings you your bfp :hugs: Totally understand needing to take a break from here

@tbfromlv 

@Stargirl1993 thank you for sharing the article!

@Alligator you and your DH are the only ones that get to speak into your lives and your decisions. Others may not understand but just ignore their opinions. Best of luck to you!!

------------------
I will be on and off of here today to keep up with the updates and of course if you all want to keep posting into September, I'll keep replying! Thank you all for letting me host this month- it's been so nice getting to cheer you on in your journeys! 

The biggest congratulations again to our ladies with BFPs- I wish you all the best for the next 9 months!

I am so sorry for the ladies who had CPs this month- I wish I could reach through the computer to give you a hug.

And for those of us still in the hunt, I hope and pray that our bfps are just over the horizon!

-------------
AFM, CD 16 today- no signs of ovulating. Temps are showing more of an anovulatory pattern (flat). I have a 26 day cycle so unless I surge and ovulate today, I think I'm already out for this month because I'll wind up under 10 days in my LP (my period comes cd26 no matter when I ovulate it seems). It's so freaking frustrating. This month I was supposed to ovulate over the weekend, which made things way easier for DH and I to be together. He works 12-16 hour days during the week, has several nights he will work late either at the office or at home. So during the week he is just TIRED by the time the kids are in bed and we have a chance to be together. Next cycle I'm set to ovulate on a Friday so would be BD'ing during the week...sigh.He's been so supportive and sweet though. Today he texted me asking about my temps and checking in on how I was doing. And had said he needs to work late but can come home so we can try again tonight and then just work in our home office. I'm so grateful to have such a wonderful and caring partner.

I'm probably going to call my doctor after this cycle to see if there is anything she recommends to help lengthen my LP and ask for blood work to be done to test AMH levels etc. I just don't want to spend the next few months trying if there is something I can be doing now to help. If blood work comes back okay, then we will keep trying to the 6 month mark and I'll ask for more testing. I know I'm under 35 (33) but my cycles have changed so much in the last year and I would rather find out any issues sooner than later. 

Hope you all have a wonderful Monday and start to your week!!


----------



## Alligator

Good luck ladies - hope to see many of you into September <3


----------



## Bump288

I’m officially confused ... 14 dpo got a nice line on FRER , then later that day started bleeding, 15 dpo got a barely there line (assumed it was a chemical cuz I was still bleeding). This morning 16 dpo I’m still bleeding but my line is back !!!!!! I have an appt Thur with my OB but I’m soooo confused !!! 

Top pick 14 dpo , bottom 2 16 dpo ... couldn’t even image my 15 dpo because it was too light


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Bump288 said:


> I’m officially confused ... 14 dpo got a nice line on FRER , then later that day started bleeding, 15 dpo got a barely there line (assumed it was a chemical cuz I was still bleeding). This morning 16 dpo I’m still bleeding but my line is back !!!!!! I have an appt Thur with my OB but I’m soooo confused !!!
> 
> Top pick 14 dpo , bottom 2 16 dpo ... couldn’t even image my 15 dpo because it was too light
> 
> View attachment 1087020
> View attachment 1087021
> View attachment 1087022

Good luck with your appointment, They'll probably monitor your blood to rule out an ectopic. 

You could have just ovulated later than you thought and the bleed was an implantation bleed, fingers crossed your lines progress from here <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for your appointment <3


----------



## Deethehippy

Bump - good luck at your appointment, I don't trust FRER's ..I won't buy them.


----------



## kksy9b

@Bump288 Oh wow...I can't imagine the rollercoaster of emotions you must be going through. Did you test today? How do they look? Praying that Thursday comes quickly for you with some good and encouraging news. Please keep us updated!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies 
I've had my first lot of bloodtest done today and sadly the nurse said I can't try this cycle so thats me done now. 
Will be back trying in December. 
I wish u all luck with ure journey and hope there will be many more BFPs. 

Will prob still pop into the testing threads to will u all on but I really think I need to give me body a good rest. 
Get the rest of these bloods done and then hopfully I will be back in the 2ww sometime In December. 

Congratulations to all the ladies that got there BFPs

And sorry to all those like me
that the :witch:
Got again. 

Thanks for all being such a great support over these past 6 months. 
Don't know what I wud of done without u ladies. 

Hopfully I can get to the bottom of why I've been having recurring Misscariges and hopfully I will be able to try again soon and with giving my body a break and a rest will give us a better chance of having a viable pregnancy in the future.


----------



## Bump288

xMissxZoiex said:


> Good luck with your appointment, They'll probably monitor your blood to rule out an ectopic.
> 
> You could have just ovulated later than you thought and the bleed was an implantation bleed, fingers crossed your lines progress from here <3

So I spoke with my doctor today and


kksy9b said:


> @Bump288 Oh wow...I can't imagine the rollercoaster of emotions you must be going through. Did you test today? How do they look? Praying that Thursday comes quickly for you with some good and encouraging news. Please keep us updated!

i am still getting positives as of today and last night on several different kinds of tests. Still faint lines but they were never dark to begin with lol. Hoping I’m just one of those that is in the low end of hcg for how far along I am lol.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bump288 said:


> So I spoke with my doctor today and
> 
> i am still getting positives as of today and last night on several different kinds of tests. Still faint lines but they were never dark to begin with lol. Hoping I’m just one of those that is in the low end of hcg for how far along I am lol.

Good luck hon hopfully u just have slow rising HCG. It does happen and doesn't always mean something bad. 
Hopfullly in the next few days ure tests will develop and get darker. 
I have it all fxed for you


----------



## kksy9b

@Suggerhoney :hugs::hugs: I'm sorry you aren't able to try one more cycle before taking a break. I think it will be good though to get all the testing done and hopefully get to the bottom of the miscarriages so that when you come back in December you will get your sticky forever baby <3


----------



## kksy9b

@Bump288 how did your appointment go today? Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope your appointment went well


----------



## Suggerhoney

kksy9b said:


> @Suggerhoney :hugs::hugs: I'm sorry you aren't able to try one more cycle before taking a break. I think it will be good though to get all the testing done and hopefully get to the bottom of the miscarriages so that when you come back in December you will get your sticky forever baby <3


Awww thank you hon. 
Im so sad we can't try this cycle. Im cd 7 now and its going so slow. 
Im not sure if I can hold off untill December, im feeling so low we can't try this cycle and like im gonna waist a potential good egg. 
Im thinking of maybe starting to try again next cycle..
I didn't really want a summer due date but I think at my age I can't be choosey. 
Ideally I'd like to hold off untill Dec or Jan but it feels like so far away and im worried that I cud be throwing away the egg that is my rainbow. 
I've put a huge post up in the September testing thread explaining all my feelings and have asked for people's opinions. Really in 2 minds on what to do. 
Hope ure ok


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Bump288 
Thinking of using and really hope ure appointment went well.


----------



## Bump288

Hey ladies ! Thank you for being so concerned . Unfortunately we found out that it is an ectopic pregnancy. Thankfully we caught it early and I was able to get a shot to help absorb it so at this time surgery is not needed. I am also now being referred to a reproductive medicine center to further evaluate what is going on and what our options are. I will continue to be on here and watch all the journeys until I can join in again.


----------



## Nixnax

@Bump288 im so sorry hun. Biggest hugs. Im so glad you found that early :hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

@Bump288 :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry hun. Thankful that you don't need surgery but still can't imagine how difficult it must be. I hope that you are able to get some answers soon and start trying again soon for your forever baby

@Suggerhoney It must be so hard to be faced with waiting and feeling like you are wasting good eggs. In the long run though, it might be easier to wait than potentially go through another early loss. I hope your testing comes back sooner than later and you can be back to ttc soon :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Bump288 I'm so sorry :hugs::hugs:


----------



## salamander91

Bump288 said:


> Hey ladies ! Thank you for being so concerned . Unfortunately we found out that it is an ectopic pregnancy. Thankfully we caught it early and I was able to get a shot to help absorb it so at this time surgery is not needed. I am also now being referred to a reproductive medicine center to further evaluate what is going on and what our options are. I will continue to be on here and watch all the journeys until I can join in again.

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm so sorry Bump :hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

kksy9b said:


> @Bump288 :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry hun. Thankful that you don't need surgery but still can't imagine how difficult it must be. I hope that you are able to get some answers soon and start trying again soon for your forever baby
> 
> @Suggerhoney It must be so hard to be faced with waiting and feeling like you are wasting good eggs. In the long run though, it might be easier to wait than potentially go through another early loss. I hope your testing comes back sooner than later and you can be back to ttc soon :hugs:


Thanks hon. 
I may come back a bit earlier than December. Im thinking of trying again next cycle in October but haven't made my mind up fully yet. 
Will decide when I get this cycle and these bloodtests out the way. 
As long as I can definitely have my rainbow I dont mind waiting just as long as it happens. 




Bump288 said:


> Hey ladies ! Thank you for being so concerned . Unfortunately we found out that it is an ectopic pregnancy. Thankfully we caught it early and I was able to get a shot to help absorb it so at this time surgery is not needed. I am also now being referred to a reproductive medicine center to further evaluate what is going on and what our options are. I will continue to be on here and watch all the journeys until I can join in again.

Oh no I am so very sorry to hear this hon. 
Im so glad u didn't need surgery. 
I may be taken a few cycles off for ttc to so u more than welcome to wait with me to give urself time to heal and greive. 

Sending u the biggest warmest hugs :friends:


----------

